# Race to sub x on a 4x4



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 21, 2015)

Hello to the forum competition the race to sub X on a 4x4! My 2x2 race thread is pretty popular so i decided to make a new 4x4 race thread because another one has died, so yeah.
Put what amount of seconds you want to reach and method you are using, you average for round and your times, and once you pass that *three rounds in a row*, you pass, and you can try a different goal.
Pretty self-explanatory.

You can race to sub-3:30, 3:00, 2:30, 2:00, 1:30, 1:20, 1:15, 1:10, 1:00, 0:50, 0:45, 0:30.

You can add your own time goals if you want. But not crazy like 1:12.4751.

So let's go, have fun!

Example:
Round 1
Race to sub 0:30
Method: Yau
Average: 30.00
Time list: 25.09 ...


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 21, 2015)

Round 1 ends August *26th!*
1. Uw2 Rw B D2 B L' Rw Uw2 L2 Uw D B Fw' R' Uw2 B2 Uw Fw D F' Uw D F2 L2 Fw Uw' R U B' Uw' Rw' Uw' R L' U2 D Uw2 L2 Uw2 F
2. B U2 Fw' R2 B F2 D' R2 B' D2 U' Fw2 R' U' Fw' R B D' L2 B' U' F B2 L' Rw2 B' R' D' Uw U2 Rw U Rw2 Uw2 B Rw D2 U2 B2 Rw
3. Fw D U' L2 Fw' R2 Rw2 F R Fw2 F Uw B2 D' U' Rw R2 F2 Uw' U B D' F L2 B2 R' D B D F2 U F2 L F2 B2 L' Rw2 F' U Fw
4. U' B2 L' Fw D' Fw U' L' R Uw B Fw' Rw U Uw' R L Fw' F2 D2 L Fw2 L Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' R U' L' Uw L Rw2 R2 F R2 D2 R L2
5. R B2 U Fw Rw Uw R2 Uw2 B U' Rw' D' F Rw' L' F L' Uw U Rw R U Rw L' B2 D' Uw B' Uw2 L2 Uw' R' U' Fw B L U D2 L2 R2
6. B' F Fw2 L' F R2 B L2 Fw B F2 U2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' B L' Fw R' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 F2 Uw' Rw2 U Uw2 Fw' B2 L2 D2 L2 Rw' R' D2 U Rw U
7. Uw' R Rw2 F2 D' L D2 Fw2 R Fw2 R2 Rw F B' Fw' D2 Uw' Fw2 D Uw U B' Fw' R' Fw2 Rw2 F' D' Uw U B Uw B U2 B' Fw2 R2 U2 Fw R'
8. U' D Rw2 U' R D2 U Rw F2 L F R2 D' L' B2 U' D2 L D' F2 Uw D Fw2 D R Uw Fw' Rw B L U Rw Fw2 L2 F' B2 Uw' B' D2 Uw'
9. Uw' D L' Rw' R2 Fw' U B D2 U' B R2 U R2 U' D' Rw Uw' B' U' F2 U' F' Uw' Rw D' B2 R' Fw L2 F2 L' D F Fw2 R' Uw D Fw2 B'
10. Uw U R' L2 Fw D Uw2 U' R' L2 Rw Fw' Uw2 F' B' R' L' D' U2 R2 Uw Fw F' Uw2 D' B D2 Fw2 L D Fw2 Uw' B' F' D' Rw' Uw B2 D' Rw2
11. Rw F2 Rw2 B' Rw2 U2 B U' Rw2 D' Uw' Fw' Uw' Rw2 U' Fw L' Rw2 D2 Uw' F2 Uw R L' B2 Fw D2 B2 R' Rw B' D R L' D R Rw U2 Fw2 L'
12. D U Fw Rw2 R' D2 B' D' U' Uw' B' D B U L Uw2 F' U2 R2 F2 Uw Rw2 F' R2 F2 D R2 Uw' Rw U Uw2 D' B2 D F' B' Rw' R2 U D2


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 22, 2015)

round 1
race to sub 1:15
method: hoya w/ 6-2 edge pairing

times:

1:21.57
1:22.24
1:10.77
1:02.32
1:09.11
1:06.80
1:16.37
1:21.84
1:06.51
1:28.44
1:19.76
1:10.97

ao12 = 1:14.59

two more


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for starting this back up!

Round 1
Race to sub 2:00
Method: Reduction/CFOP
Avg = 1:56.84

times:

1. 2:06.56
2. 2:05.96
3. 2:06.02
4. DNF (uncorrected parity)
5. 1:51.03
6. 2:07.52
7. 1:41.79
8. 2:08.12
9. 1:36.84
10. 2:03.71
11. 1:27.75
12. 1:40.85


----------



## slords17 (Aug 24, 2015)

Round 1
Race to Sub-1:30
Method: Yau
Avg: *1:34.53*

Time List:
1. 1:37.60
2. (1:28.77)
3. 1:33.91 
4. (1:41.47) 
5. 1:32.19 
6. 1:37.64 
7. 1:31.05 
8. 1:38.87 
9. 1:29.02 
10. 1:33.19 
11. 1:37.95 
12. 1:33.90


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 24, 2015)

Race to sub 1 
time	ao5	ao12
1	1:07.84	-	-
2	1:15.09	-	-
3	1:09.68	-	-
4	1:02.26	-	-
5	1:03.02	1:06.85	-
6	1:00.93	1:04.98	-
7	1:06.15	1:03.81	-
8	1:15.62	1:03.81	-
9	1:03.30	1:04.16	-
10	59.67	1:03.46	-
11	1:06.29	1:05.25	-
12	1:12.33	1:07.31	1:06.69
solve: 12/12
mean: 1:06.85


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for participting! Round 2 ends September *1st!* Your welcome, reprobrate 
1. D' L2 B' Uw' R' Fw2 U' Fw2 U' Fw' B2 R D' U Uw2 L2 F' U' Uw Fw Rw' R' B' U' Fw2 R U' L2 R' F B Fw2 Uw R2 Rw2 Uw Rw' R L2 B
2. F2 L2 F R2 Uw B Fw' F' D' R U L2 R2 U F2 R' D2 F2 L F U' F Uw2 L F R2 L U2 D L2 D Rw Uw U' D2 R' D Rw B F
3. B2 Rw2 U Uw R' Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 B2 D2 F2 B Uw' Fw D2 R2 B2 Fw2 D2 U Uw L D Rw' B2 Fw2 U' L2 U2 Fw D Rw R2 L2 D2 Rw' F2 Uw' L2
4. D2 F2 B2 L B' L' R2 B2 Rw' U F2 Rw2 U2 L' F' Uw2 F' Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 F' L2 B2 D Rw' Fw Rw' L Uw D Rw2 F2 B2 U' L' R Rw U Fw'
5. R2 L B' Uw' U L2 B2 U F L' Fw' B' U R2 L2 D2 U' B' U Rw B2 L2 B2 L D' Uw2 Fw D' L Rw Fw' F' L Rw' Fw2 Rw' R U Rw Uw'
6. Rw B Rw2 R U Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 L2 F' L U2 Rw Uw2 F D2 Fw Uw U2 B U Rw2 L' R Uw2 U' F' B' L2 D' R' U' Uw' D B' R Rw' L Uw
7. D F Fw B D2 L2 U2 R F2 D F U' Rw' D2 Uw U' L' U B' Rw2 Uw' L' R U' Rw' Uw' L2 Uw' Rw Fw B D2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 R2 F2
8. D Rw' D' F' Rw2 U Fw' F B Uw F Uw' L2 Rw' R' F2 R2 F' Rw Fw2 F' L B' U2 F' Fw Uw' Fw2 R L U' Rw' F2 Rw' Uw' D Rw U D2 R2
9. R' D2 B' Fw' L2 D' B R L D' U2 R2 F2 R2 Rw L Uw' U2 D R L Uw2 L R Uw2 L' Fw F2 R2 F' R2 D' U R2 D B' R2 U2 Rw2 B'
10. Rw2 B2 Rw R' D' Uw' Rw Fw Rw2 U' Rw2 R' Uw U' Rw' U2 L' Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw U2 D2 L2 Uw2 F Fw2 Rw' Uw L2 B' Fw Uw2 B Uw B' F R' D' Fw
11. Uw2 Rw2 Fw Uw F' D' U2 R' Fw R' D' F D Uw' R' Uw L2 R' D2 R' B Rw Fw B Uw' Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw' F Uw R' Rw2 U' D L F2 Uw' U2 B2
12. U D' R Uw2 D B L2 B R2 B' Fw D2 Fw D' L B2 Uw' B Fw2 F2 D' Uw Fw Uw B' L' Fw2 Rw' Uw' R' U' L' Uw Fw L2 U2 Rw' Uw B L2


----------



## xchippy (Aug 26, 2015)

Round 2
Race to sub 1
Method: yau (white/yellow cross)
Session average: 1:09.83
1. 1:15.10 
2. 1:02.02 
3. 1:06.45 
4. (1:27.14) 
5. 1:13.94 
6. (57.54) 
7. 1:01.61 
8. 1:12.84 
9. 1:16.27 
10. 1:12.39 
11. 1:15.06 
12. 1:02.60


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 27, 2015)

Round 2
Race to sub-2:00
Method: Reduction/CFOP
Average: 1:58.40

Times: 1:49.51, 2:17.47, 2:33.80, 1:44.52, 1:42.75, 2:06.50, 1:34.87, 1:50.32, (1:22.48), 2:07.69, DNF(1:56.81), 1:56.57

The 1:22 was a PB, but overall it wasn't good. I really suck at 3x3 stage unless I get lucky.


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 29, 2015)

Race to sub 1 
Sorry, I lost the times, but the average was 1:03


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 30, 2015)

R#2 
sub 1:00 (Hoya)
ao12 *1:19.08*

1:16.67, 1:17.94, 1:20.83, 1:10.35, (1:04.15), 1:17.91, 1:14.92, 1:27.62, 1:26.21, 1:21.02, 1:17.41, (1:28.04)

I have gotten bad at 4x4. Also trying to get my CB G4 to be awesome.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 1, 2015)

Round 3 ends September *12th!*
1. L' Fw D U' Uw2 B' Uw' F2 Fw U2 Fw2 B U2 F2 B2 Rw' D' Fw2 R2 F' B2 D F Fw' U2 F' U2 Uw2 L U' D Rw' D' Uw2 F2 Rw2 F R2 Fw L'
2. Rw' Uw2 L' Uw B' Fw' Rw F' Rw' F U' F' L F Fw2 D2 Uw Rw B U' Uw' B L2 D' L2 Rw' Uw Rw2 U Uw2 D2 F2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw2 Uw B L2
3. D2 R' D' L2 F' Fw Uw' U2 Fw' B Uw' Fw2 L D U Uw F D' F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 L2 Uw R' U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw' Rw U2 R2 Rw2 Uw U' D' F2 Rw Uw2
4. Fw2 B' U B U2 B F' R2 B' Fw Rw F' Fw' R' B2 Rw Fw R Rw' B U' D' Fw Rw Fw' B' L' Fw2 B Uw' D Rw' R2 L D2 Fw2 R' U2 Rw' Fw2
5. L2 B' U' L D L' Uw2 D' Rw2 F' B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw' B' D' B L2 D2 L Uw2 D2 F D R' B F2 Rw R' Fw' D' B2 D F' Uw Fw' F'
6. B' U2 Uw' D R' B R Uw2 R2 Fw Uw' B2 L2 Fw' R Rw2 F' R2 Fw2 D U Rw' R B2 R2 U R L Uw Rw2 D2 R' F' Rw F' U R2 L Uw Fw2
7. L2 Fw2 D2 U2 Uw Rw2 U L2 D2 U2 Rw2 F Uw Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 D L' U R2 Fw Uw' B2 L2 R Uw' F2 Uw D2 B D Fw' D Uw Fw' R' B' R2 F2
8. L B' D2 L R2 D L' B2 U' B' D Fw' B2 D Rw' L' U D' B L' Uw' Rw' Fw U' L2 F D R Rw' Fw Rw2 R' B2 F' R2 F R2 F2 D2 L
9. Uw' F2 Rw2 R' B2 F2 U' F L' Rw Fw Uw2 B F R F' Fw2 U' Rw F B2 D' Fw Uw B2 Uw' L R2 U' Rw2 L2 Uw Fw F Rw B2 D2 R2 Fw' Rw'
10. D2 Uw2 F' D' L2 Fw2 U2 R Uw2 Fw F' U2 D R L' Fw' Rw Fw' F2 D2 F' L Fw2 Uw D Rw2 L' D2 Rw' Uw' R2 Uw2 D Rw2 F B2 Uw' D Fw2 F
11. D' Rw' D2 Rw' U Uw2 B' Rw' Fw' D' B' F2 D2 U2 F Uw B Rw2 Fw' R Uw' Fw Rw' L' B R F L U F2 Rw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' R D' Fw' D' F'
12. Fw2 L2 B Fw L' Uw2 Fw B L' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 U' Uw2 R Rw' D' Uw2 Rw' U D2 F2 L2 R U' L' B' U2 B2 Rw Uw' U' Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 D'


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 2, 2015)

r3 
sub 1:15
hoya
cstimer

Average: 1:16.93 (σ = 11.30)
Mean: 1:18.10

Time List:
1. 1:12.45 U' R' F' R F R' F R U2 R' 
2. 1:26.61 U' F2 R U' F' R2 F' R' U 
3. 1:07.82 F U R2 F' U' F R2 U2 F' 
4. 1:42.39 R' U' R U' R2 F U R F U 
5. 1:05.52 F R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R' F U' 
6. 1:12.93 U' R U' R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U' 
7. 1:08.71 F' R U2 F U' R2 U' F R' 
8. 1:22.21 R' F R' U' F U2 R2 F' R 
9. 1:42.26 U F2 R' F R2 U R2 U F' 
10. 1:21.41 R' F U F2 R' F U' R U 
11. 1:07.86 F' R2 U F' U R2 U F' U2 
12. 1:07.06 F' R U' R F2 R F' R U2

ignore scrambles


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 3, 2015)

Round 3
Race to sub 2:00
Method: Reduction/CFOP
Avg = 1:46.09

Times: 1:50.26, 1:33.39, 1:55.02, 1:39.76, 1:43.36, 1:40.82, 1:39.74, (2:00.04), (1:28.65), 1:55.96, 1:48.90, 1:53.73

A bit better this round.


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 5, 2015)

Reprobate said:


> Method: Reduction/CFOP



is that 3-2-2-2-3 ??? or is it one at a time?


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 6, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> is that 3-2-2-2-3 ??? or is it one at a time?



What I mean is generally centers, edges then solve like a 3x3 with CFOP. For the edges, I just do as much multi-edge pairing as I can, usually the first 6, then whatever is left.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 6, 2015)

R#3 race to sub 1:00 (Hoya)
ao12: *1:13.45*

1:08.61, 1:07.31, 1:09.32, (1:07.30), 1:20.99, 1:15.52, (1:23.07), 1:12.88, 1:16.61, 1:13.71, 1:16.05, 1:13.50

not good.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm very busy with the school work, so the next round will end in Friday or then when i have some free time. Sorry!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks you everyone for participating! Reprobrate graduates this week, Congrats! Round 4 ends September *20th!*
1. Fw' Uw' L' Fw' D2 B2 U R2 L Rw2 U R Fw2 R2 D2 F' B2 Rw R' Uw2 Rw B Uw2 B2 Fw2 L2 R Uw' B' F Fw Rw' Fw2 Uw' R2 D2 L R2 D' B2
2. U2 R2 L' U' Uw2 Fw F2 D' U F2 Fw' R2 Fw2 L Fw F2 R2 Fw2 Uw R' Uw' B' Uw2 Rw R' Uw' U F' D L Fw Rw2 B R' F' B' L D' L2 Rw'
3. Fw D Uw' R2 D2 U Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' L Uw F' Uw' Rw F2 Rw2 U L' Rw' U R2 Rw' L' D' L' Uw2 L' Fw2 U2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 Uw B' Fw Rw2 Fw
4. R2 L U' L2 R2 Rw2 D U Uw R Fw L' Fw' D L Uw' Fw' L D U' R2 Fw' R' D' R2 Uw Fw' B2 U Uw' B L F R' U2 Uw2 Fw F Uw' B'
5. L2 F2 U' L Rw B L2 Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw L R' B' Uw B2 F R U' Uw R2 Fw Uw2 U B' Fw2 U' R' Uw2 Fw U' D L U Fw2 R Rw U2 L Uw2
6. F L2 Rw' Uw' L' D' B' F Rw Fw' B' U F L2 Rw2 B' U2 F2 U2 R L D' L' B' Fw F' U Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw R D' R Rw' D' R Fw' F D
7. R Rw2 Uw2 R' B F2 Rw Uw' L2 F2 D F' U' B' Rw L B' D B Fw' Uw' U Rw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw Fw2 D F Rw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' U' Uw2 L F R2
8. Fw Rw2 B2 Uw B2 Rw2 U' Uw2 B D F Uw' R' B2 Rw' L2 D' L U F2 Uw' U L U2 F B U Fw' L' R' D U' R U2 Uw Rw2 R' U2 B2 Uw'
9. L R2 D Fw' Rw' L R Fw' F2 D2 Uw B U' Rw2 B' D2 Rw' U2 Fw2 D2 F' L' R U' Uw B2 L2 Rw2 R' U L B L' Uw2 B' R2 Fw Rw B' U'
10. D' B U2 Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Fw Uw D2 L2 B L' U' L F' Rw' R2 Fw D' R Rw2 D2 Fw2 U2 Fw L2 D2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 U' R2 F' B Rw Uw
11. R2 D Rw L2 R' B2 Rw' D F' Rw2 B' Fw2 F Rw' Uw' L D2 Rw2 F' Fw' R' Rw' Fw R2 Rw B D' U' B R' D2 F Fw2 D R2 U2 B' D2 Fw' R
12. B' Rw' F D2 F2 U2 B R' Uw R' F2 Uw D2 Rw2 F B2 R' Rw' U' Uw' F' Fw' R2 U' B' Rw' L Uw2 Rw' B' Uw' L2 U Rw Uw B2 R' B D2 F2


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 12, 2015)

Round 4
Race to sub-1:30
Method: Reduction

Average: 1:49.6

Times: (1:36.49), 1:43.81, 1:46.49, 1:44.96, 1:57.79, 1:54.93, 1:44.17, (1:58.33), 1:44.83, 1:52.82, 1:51.12, 1:55.10


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 14, 2015)

r4 
race to sub 1:15
hoya

Average: 1:19.09 (σ = 7.78)
Mean: 1:18.79

Time List:
1. 1:05.37 U B' U R U' R' U L' U 
2. 1:20.66 B' R U L B' U R L 
3. 1:11.78 B U B L' U' L R B 
4. 1:11.87 U R' B R U R' L' B L' 
5. 1:16.58 L B' U L B' U B' R U' 
6. 1:25.52 U B R' L' R B' U L B 
7. 1:18.77 L R' B' L' B L' R' B' U' 
8. 1:24.16 U L' B U' L' R' U' L' U 
9. 1:03.49 B U B' L B R' L' R' L 
10. 1:30.54 U' L U' R U' B' L U' L' 
11. 1:31.06 L' U' B' L R U L' U' 
12. 1:25.68 B L' R' B' R' U' R' L

i quit 4x4 basically.
btw, if u have used common sense, then you wouldve known to ignore scrambles.

but for those who dont have brains like that, ignore scrambles.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 20, 2015)

Any graduates this round. Round 5 ends September *27th!*
1. F' Rw' D2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw' F2 D' F L' R F Fw B Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw' U2 Rw Fw L2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 U D2 B2 R L Uw2 U' D Rw2 Fw R Uw
2. F2 Fw D' Fw Uw' R' Uw2 D' Fw Uw D' F Fw B L2 B' D2 U F' Uw' R2 Rw' L2 Uw' B R2 B' U' R Fw2 D Rw2 F2 L' D F' U' Rw' U2 R'
3. F Fw L F2 D Uw Fw' L R' U2 Fw2 Rw2 B D B D' U Fw2 L R' D' B2 Uw Fw2 L U2 B2 U' R' B Rw' L D2 B2 Uw L2 Rw2 R2 B Rw2
4. Rw D2 B' U Rw2 R2 B' Fw' R B U D Rw Fw Rw2 Fw2 U' Uw' D' L F' Uw L' R2 Fw' R' Uw' B Uw' U' L D F2 Fw' D R F' L2 R D2
5. R' D2 Uw' U R2 Fw2 Rw D' U Rw' L U2 L' U' F2 D' L2 R' Fw' Uw2 B' L Fw' Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw D2 Fw U2 Uw' Fw R2 Fw2 R2 Fw L' Uw2 R Fw
6. D' Fw' R Rw' L' Fw B' R U' Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw D' B2 R2 U' B' R2 B R F' Fw2 Uw' D Fw Uw' L2 B' Fw' R2 Fw' B R2 B2 Rw' D2 U R Rw'
7. U' Uw' Rw' Uw2 B' Uw2 L U2 L' D' F2 Fw2 L F' Fw2 Uw' F' Fw' Uw' D2 Rw F2 R2 Fw2 Uw' F2 Fw2 U' R Uw D F2 U2 D2 R U' Rw2 F' Fw2 U2
8. Fw2 U2 D' R Fw U2 L2 R Uw' R D' Uw Rw Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 B' U L D' R' B2 Uw2 U' L2 Uw Rw2 U Uw R2 D2 B' D Uw B D2 Rw Uw2 L
9. F2 Uw Fw Rw' L2 F Rw' L2 D2 Fw B2 R Rw' B Rw R' L B' R Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw' Fw L2 B F2 R' F2 U' D' Uw R2 Uw' U2 R' F2 L R Rw2
10. Uw Rw' B' L' U' L2 R' D2 F Rw2 F Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 U2 Rw' F Uw U' R2 L2 D' R2 Rw' F' L2 Rw2 B2 R2 L F B2 Fw Rw' L R2 D2 Fw2 D2
11. L' D L2 R2 Fw' R L2 D Fw2 U' Uw L2 D R2 L D' U Fw' U' D2 Uw F R2 L2 Fw' L' D' F L Uw R U F' Fw' U2 R2 Uw2 L' F Uw
12. Rw' B2 L Fw' F Rw L' Uw F2 L F2 Uw L' U' Uw2 D2 F U' D2 F2 Fw Rw2 R' F' U2 D' B F R2 D U2 L Uw' D F R D Fw' U' R2


----------



## Reprobate (Sep 20, 2015)

Round 5
Race to sub-1:30
Method: Reduction

Average - 1:48.15

Times - 2:02.61, 1:55.48, 1:44.11, 1:40.54, 1:51.59, 1:28.39, 2:16.34, 1:42.04, 1:35.52, (1:29.59), (2:20.53), 1:43.67

A couple of those were pretty ugly, but there were some good signs, too. The 1:29 was a double parity.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 21, 2015)

R#5 sub 1:00 Hoya
ao12: *1:07.56*

(1:22.17), 1:03.20, 1:10.31, 1:08.49, 1:09.18, 1:09.47, (59.76), 1:07.90, 1:04.21, 1:11.74, 1:03.47, 1:07.64

Ordway learned how to not suck at 4x4, yaaaay.


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 22, 2015)

race to sub 1:15
hoya

avg of 12
* current: 1:16.50 (σ = 6.43)
best: 1:16.50 (σ = 6.43)*

Average: 1:16.50 (σ = 6.43)
Mean: 1:17.41

Time List:
1. 1:22.43 L R2 U F2 D F2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 L D' U F L' B U2 B2 R2 
2. 1:05.73 L2 B L' U F U' D L' U2 B' F2 R U2 R F2 U2 B2 R U2 L B2 
3. 1:21.33 L D2 F D2 B2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 B' U2 D' F U F D L U L 
4. 1:03.22 B' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 R D L' U B' D' F L' F' D' 
5. 1:15.54 U2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 L' F U2 B2 L F D2 U B' R 
6. 1:40.64 D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R F2 L U' F' D2 L' R2 D R' B' R' B' 
7. 1:22.03 R2 B2 F D2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' U' B' F2 R' D' B2 D2 F' L' B 
8. 1:10.37 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 B L F2 U L' R D2 R B' 
9. 1:08.46 F' L2 F2 R' F2 D2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' L' U' B F2 L' R' B2 U 
10. 1:23.84 U R2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' F2 U2 F2 L2 B' D F' L D B2 U2 L' B2 U 
11. 1:19.50 L U' D2 L' B' R' D2 B' U L B2 U2 B2 R U2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' 
12. 1:15.79 L D2 L' D2 R D2 F2 D2 L' U2 F' D' L2 F' D2 U2 R2 B' L'

*ROUND 5*

ignore scrambles.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 27, 2015)

Any graduates this week! Round 6 ends October *4th!*
1. R U2 Uw' L2 R D2 Uw' R2 Rw2 D' Fw2 F' R2 Uw' R' B2 Fw F2 Uw2 U2 Fw B' F' U2 Uw L' D' Uw' U' Fw B2 F Rw' U Rw2 D' R' F Fw2 Uw
2. U2 Fw2 L' R Uw' D2 L2 U Rw Uw' Rw Fw' L2 R B2 D' F2 D' B2 Fw L' D' Uw2 U Fw2 U R L D U' B L' B U D R2 Rw2 U2 Rw' B'
3. R F' Uw2 Rw2 B Uw2 R2 B' Uw2 Fw F L' U D2 B Uw' Fw D2 L2 B F Rw' D Rw Fw Uw2 F2 D2 B' Fw' F R' D Rw2 F Uw L R U' F2
4. L U2 L R2 D2 U Uw2 Fw2 R Fw R' U2 B2 U D2 R D' Uw' B' Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 B Uw' B R B Uw R B Fw2 Uw2 F L' Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw
5. F2 D2 Rw B2 L' D R2 U' R2 F' R D2 Fw' Rw' Fw' R Uw2 Fw F' Uw L F B R2 B2 L2 Rw2 Fw' R U' B2 U' L' U' Rw2 L2 F Uw Fw B'
6. L2 B D' L' Rw U2 F Fw U2 B2 Rw' R2 D' Uw Fw U' Uw R' L' F2 Fw Uw' B2 L2 R2 Rw' B Uw U R2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 Rw U D2 R L2
7. Uw' U' L2 D U' F R2 F2 Uw R2 Rw2 B' R Fw' L' D' U Uw2 Fw2 L Uw L2 Uw' B Uw' Rw2 F' U D2 Fw2 D' Fw L' Uw D' Fw' B D2 L Rw
8. Rw Uw Rw2 U B2 L U Rw2 L D2 Uw2 F Uw' R Rw2 F D' L D2 Rw' F' U' L' F2 R2 Fw D' B2 F D' U' L D F2 Uw' F R2 F' Uw' F2
9. Uw U R' F L Uw R2 D' R' B R2 Uw' B D2 L' Rw F Uw' D2 L F R Rw2 U' Uw2 B Fw U2 F2 U F U D Rw Fw L2 U Uw' Rw' R2
10. D' Fw2 D' F2 B' R U' L2 R2 Uw' Fw D2 U' B Fw D' Rw F' U Rw2 F2 Rw' Uw' R' Uw Rw2 F Fw2 L' F2 D Rw2 U F2 Uw2 L2 Fw D2 F' D
11. F' Rw' L B Fw2 U2 D' Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' U Uw' R Uw' D2 Rw Uw D' Rw B' L' D2 B' F2 U Rw2 U2 B2 Uw R2 L2 U' F U' D2 R Fw2 R L2
12. Fw2 F U L' U F R' Rw' Fw' B Uw2 U R B L2 F2 Uw' B' L B L B2 F Uw F Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 F' U L' F L D L' Rw2 B Rw Fw'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 27, 2015)

R#6 race to sub 1:00 Hoya
Ao12: *1:11.02*

1:13.90, 1:07.10, 1:10.10, (57.91), 1:08.51, 1:21.69, (1:21.83), 1:16.46, 1:06.24, 1:00.05, 1:15.55, 1:10.59

I ******* it up. Also I think every solve had parity.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 28, 2015)

Round 6
Race to sub-1:15
Method: Stadler
*1:24.57*
1:19.82, (1:13.22), 1:26.27, 1:26.82, 1:32.55, 1:20.13, 1:26.14, 1:20.16, 1:23.89, (1:33.51), 1:29.73, 1:20.23


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 4, 2015)

Any graduates this week! Round 7 ends October *17th!*
1. U2 Uw' R L Fw' Uw' Fw2 R2 L' Fw Rw' L2 D2 Rw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 F R Fw2 L F R' Uw R L Fw R' Fw Uw' U2 B' Uw U' D Fw U2 R2 Fw Uw2
2. Rw Fw' Rw F' D2 Uw2 R' U2 D' L' Fw B' L2 R2 Uw' F L F2 B' Rw2 F Uw' R D2 B2 R2 Fw2 U2 D' F2 Uw' U2 L' R2 Uw2 R' Fw B2 U' Rw2
3. D Rw' D' U2 Rw2 F' Fw L Fw2 U2 B Rw2 R D Uw F' D Fw2 L2 U2 Rw2 L2 U2 F Rw' R2 F R' U' Rw' R F2 Fw R' Rw2 D' B2 F2 Rw' B'
4. D' R' Fw F' Uw L2 R' Rw D' R' U2 F2 L2 Uw' D R D Rw2 R U' Uw' F2 L2 R' U B2 Rw' F2 D Rw F Fw' Uw' Fw L' F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U2
5. Uw2 D' L' R D' B2 L' R2 U' B2 Uw' D2 B2 U2 Uw F2 Fw R2 B2 R2 L2 Uw Fw2 L B U' D2 Uw2 L' D2 B U Uw L2 Rw F' Rw Fw2 D2 Rw2
6. L2 D2 U Fw' L D2 B' F' Uw2 F Uw' D2 Fw' Uw R2 Uw2 U F2 Fw' L2 B2 D2 U Uw' B D2 Fw R Uw U Rw U Rw' L2 B2 D' R' L Rw Uw'
7. D R' U L2 Uw Fw L' U' R2 U F2 U F U' L2 Rw' Fw2 R F' Fw' Rw F Uw Rw' R' Uw' L Fw Rw' L R2 D Uw' Rw2 R D' R2 L2 B U2
8. F Rw' D U' F2 Fw' B' U L2 D Rw' Fw R Uw' B' R2 L B' L2 B F2 Fw U' F2 D Uw Fw2 U Fw' U' D R Rw F L Uw Rw Fw' Uw2 F
9. B U2 Uw' B2 D2 Uw B2 D' F D Rw' U' Rw' Uw U2 F2 Uw Fw L F2 B2 Uw2 D' Rw B' F Uw' B' Uw Fw' D2 R Uw' Rw2 U2 B' D2 F' L U'
10. D B' Rw2 L2 F' Uw L2 R U D B Rw' L2 R D2 B U L' Rw2 B' L F2 U2 B' Fw L Uw2 U2 R2 Fw' L U D F' L F2 B2 Fw' R' D
11. Fw' R2 Uw2 B Fw2 Uw Fw' F2 U' D2 Rw2 D' R2 B' Fw' L' Uw2 L2 R2 B Rw' Fw B' U' B D2 F' Rw F' U2 D R' Fw2 D' R F U2 R2 U F2
12. D' Uw2 B2 U2 B Uw' U' Fw' U B' D' L' Fw' Uw2 Rw U R2 Fw' L' Fw' L' Uw2 B2 F' R Rw F' B2 U Uw2 Fw Uw' Fw L R Fw2 B2 L' U2 F2


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 7, 2015)

round 7

race to sub 1:15

1/3 (two more)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-7
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 57.39
worst: 1:40.66

mean of 3
current: 1:12.12 (σ = 6.43)
best: 1:03.90 (σ = 5.99)

avg of 5
current: 1:11.02 (σ = 5.63)
best: 1:09.05 (σ = 3.87)

*avg of 12
current: 1:12.14 (σ = 6.28)
best: 1:12.14 (σ = 6.28)
*
Average: 1:12.14 (σ = 6.28)
Mean: 1:13.29

Time List:
1. 1:12.61 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 U F' R' B2 F' D 
2. 1:21.52 L2 B' R2 B2 F' R2 B' D2 B U2 F2 R B R2 B2 L F U' L D R 
3. 1:03.97 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 L2 F R2 F R' D' B L2 U2 B' D2 B2 
4. 1:19.80 R2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' D B U B D2 B' D F' R2 
5. 1:40.66 B' D L2 D F U L2 D' F R F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R B2 R2 
6. 1:05.12 B' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 U R2 B2 F' R' U F2 L U' F' R2 B2 
7. 1:09.18 B' L U2 L U2 R' B2 R' U2 L D2 F2 B D' L' U' R' D2 L' R2 B 
8. 57.39 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D' U2 B' D2 L U F D2 R2 B' L2 
9. 1:12.85 L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' F D R F' L' B2 F' R2 
10. 1:16.13 F' U' F L F' B' L2 D2 L' F2 U2 F D2 B R2 L2 F' R2 F B2 
11. 1:15.52 F2 D' B' U' B' D2 R D F D2 F2 L D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 
12. 1:04.70 R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 R' U F L D' F2 R' U B2 F'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 10, 2015)

Round 7
Race to sub-1:15
Method: Stadler
*1:22.62*
1:23.78, 1:26.98, 1:19.76, 1:23.38, (1:09.13), 1:20.69, 1:14.93, 1:26.34, (DNF(1:17.68)), 1:19.59, 1:33.45, 1:17.31


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 14, 2015)

r#7 sub-1 Hoya
Ao12 *1:08.01*
1:16.73, (1:00.22), 1:04.15, 1:07.16, 1:08.89, 1:00.84, (1:21.61), 1:01.82, 1:06.55, 1:13.48, 1:07.17, 1:12.82


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 17, 2015)

Noone graduates this week! Round 8 ends October *24th!*
1. F2 L' U D Uw2 Rw2 D B2 R D2 R2 Rw D2 R Rw' L' F B' D' B' L2 R' B' Fw2 U L' Fw' B D Uw' R B2 F2 Rw' U' F' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw
2. U' B' U2 B Fw' R2 D' Fw' Uw L Fw2 D' B' Uw2 Rw D Uw' B' F R Uw' R' Fw' F2 L' Uw L2 B Rw' L D Fw2 B Uw2 D L R' Uw F' Fw2
3. D' R B Fw' Uw' L2 B' Uw' F L2 Uw' R Rw' Uw D2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 F' B' Fw R2 D2 L' Rw' R B L B Uw' F D' Rw2 Fw2 L D Rw B L'
4. F' D Uw U L2 Uw' L2 Rw2 B' Uw D' B2 Rw' Uw F L2 R' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw Uw' D F R' Uw' U Rw2 L B' Uw2 R2 B L2 U' F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw U
5. B2 L R Uw F' B' U' R2 U R' L' Fw R' Uw' F2 Uw Fw R Fw' U L2 Uw U' Fw2 L' U2 R2 D U B R' U Fw' U L2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U' Uw2
6. Fw F U' Uw F' L Fw' L B' F2 U2 Rw' U B D F' Fw2 B2 L2 Uw' U2 R' D2 Uw B2 Rw L' Uw U Fw' U' D2 Uw' Fw Rw Fw U' F Rw2 D'
7. F' Uw2 B' Uw2 D2 U2 B U2 R F L Fw Rw R' D2 R2 L' U2 F2 Rw Uw' Rw' R' Uw' D' B D2 U2 R2 U' L B Uw2 Fw' D' U' L Fw' L B
8. L2 D' Rw2 F2 L D Uw2 L D B' F Rw' B2 L2 D2 U2 Uw' Rw R' B F2 Rw' D' B Uw B' D' U Uw2 F2 Fw D' R2 Fw' L2 Uw L' U' B2 F2
9. Rw D Rw Uw2 F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw Uw F R2 Fw' Uw' L2 Rw' F Fw B R2 L2 Fw' B2 F' Rw U' L Rw D2 R' D U2 B2 Uw2 R' Uw2 F' R' B' F2
10. Uw' Fw U' Uw2 Fw' Rw' R2 L2 F B2 U Fw' L' R Fw F' B2 Rw' R F' U' Rw Uw B' R Uw R' L' F D' U2 Rw2 R' U F' U2 R Uw B' D
11. R Fw' D2 Uw' B2 Uw F' Uw L' R B Uw2 Fw R2 L' B2 U2 L B D B2 Rw2 L2 F2 R' D2 Rw2 Uw2 D' B' Uw2 U D' Fw2 Rw B R L' D' U
12. Uw2 B' Fw F2 Uw' B' Uw L F B Uw2 L B2 Rw L2 B' R Rw' L' U' L F2 B Rw2 B D B' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw D' F Uw L' Rw F' Uw D'


Sometimes I'm going to compete too when I have some free time! 
Round 8
Race to sub 2:00
Method: Yau
Average: 1:40.68
Time List:
1. 1:51.03 
2. 1:35.26 
3. 1:45.49 
4. *(2:10.85)*
5. 1:33.24 
6. 1:40.51 
7. 1:25.42 
8. *(1:13.15) * PB! No parity
9. 1:54.50 
10. 2:00.27 
11. 1:37.94 
12. 1:23.16


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 18, 2015)

round 8
hoya (intuitive edge pairing, derived from 6-2 pairing and 3-2-3 pairing)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-18
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 58.97
worst: 1:32.70

mean of 3
current: 1:10.33 (σ = 6.58)
best: 1:02.31 (σ = 3.55)

avg of 5
current: 1:08.86 (σ = 3.03)
best: 1:02.54 (σ = 3.24)

*avg of 12
current: 1:07.47 (σ = 5.14)
best: 1:07.47 (σ = 5.14)
*
Average: 1:07.47 (σ = 5.14)
Mean: 1:08.87

Time List:
1. 1:08.72 U' B U L' B L U L' l' r' u' 
2. 1:12.42 U B U' L R B R' L' l' b u 
3. 58.97 U R' U R B' R' L U' b u' 
4. 1:06.05 U L' B U L' B L' B' L U' b u' 
5. 1:01.91 L' R U' R L' B' L' R' l' r b' u' 
6. 1:32.70 U R' B U L' U B' R' r b' u 
7. 59.66 U L R B U' R L' R l' r b u' 
8. 1:05.60 U' B L' U B' R L R' U l' r b' u' 
9. 1:09.39 L' U' B' L' R L' B R l' r b' u 
10. 1:16.18 L U L' B' U' R U' L' l r' b 
11. 1:11.60 L U' L' U L' R U L' l b' 
12. 1:03.20 U' L' R B' U' B U B l' b'

one more to go 2/3
race to sub 1:15


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 20, 2015)

R#8 sub 1:00 (Hoya)
Ao12: *1:04.02*

1:05.46, 1:09.81, 1:01.15, (57.11), 1:03.51, 1:02.95, 1:10.48, (1:18.87), 1:05.03, 1:03.51, 59.44, 58.87

Meh


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 24, 2015)

Race to sub-1:15
Method: Stadler
*1:24.40*
(1:41.38), 1:14.77, 1:19.61, (1:12.18), 1:26.05, 1:24.70, 1:13.60, 1:26.05, 1:38.53, 1:21.13, 1:25.83, 1:33.74


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 24, 2015)

Round 7 results:
1. Ordway Persyn-1:04.02 (Race to sub 1:00 [0/3])
2. pyr14-1:07.47 (Race to sub 1:15 [2/3]) One more!
3. Sergeant Baboon-1:24.40 (Race to sub 1:15 [0/3])
4. Vilius Ribinskas-1:40.68 (Race to sub 2:00 [1/3])

Round 8 ends November *2nd!*
1. F2 U' L Uw2 B Rw2 U' R2 D2 F L2 Rw U2 Uw' R L' Uw' L Fw F2 L' Uw Rw Uw' D L2 U Rw U B L' Uw' B2 R' Fw' R L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw
2. Fw2 D Rw2 R' D R2 B' L2 F' B2 D Uw' Rw2 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 F Uw R2 B2 U' D' L U' R' L2 Rw D2 F' Uw' B D' Rw U B' L' R Rw'
3. Fw2 B D2 F Fw R D Fw' U2 Rw U2 D' Uw2 Rw' L2 Uw' R L B2 F' U Uw L' R D F' Rw2 L' R2 Uw R Fw2 R' B' Rw' L D B' F2 Fw2
4. R Uw Fw' L D2 L2 F' U' F2 Fw B' L2 Fw' Rw R2 D' B' Rw2 R' F' Uw2 D2 R2 L2 Uw2 L F2 L Uw U' D2 B L' Fw2 B' F' U' Rw2 R' Uw'
5. F Rw2 U Fw' B' Uw2 D' U L R B' Rw2 D' R' F2 Rw' Uw Rw' L' Uw' D2 R D' Fw' B2 F' D2 F B2 Uw' U L2 Uw' R Rw' Uw' Rw' D U B2
6. R' U Rw B2 D F2 D U Fw2 Uw2 L' D2 L2 U' Uw' Rw D' L' Fw' R F' R Fw2 Uw2 F' L B Uw R2 B' L2 B2 Fw2 D Fw2 U2 F' Uw' B Fw2
7. L2 R U2 Uw2 R B2 F2 D' B D2 L R2 Rw Fw' F2 L' R F B' L B D' R' B2 U2 F B' Fw Rw2 B' Uw' Fw B' Uw U2 Fw F2 B' Rw U
8. B' R2 L2 U2 L' U Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Uw' F' Rw2 F' R' Uw2 B' L' R2 U' F U Uw2 D L' Fw2 F2 D2 F Fw Rw' D2 F' Rw' F2 Fw2 D2 F' L B
9. U2 Rw' U Uw2 B2 L' D' B' U' R' L' B' Fw' R Rw' Fw2 Rw B2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 F' Uw2 U Fw' L' Uw2 D' Rw Uw2 R2 L Uw' D' U2 Rw' D Uw' Rw2 B
10. B2 Uw Rw U' D Uw' L' R' D Rw B L F2 R' Rw D2 R' Fw L2 R2 D B2 D R2 Uw F' U Fw L R F U' Rw' F2 D U' Rw' L' Uw2 Rw
11. Rw2 D' Rw2 U' D B' D B Fw2 R' B Fw' D' R2 Uw' R F' Fw D2 B L B' Rw2 L U' Rw' Fw U L F2 R2 Rw' U F' R' Rw2 D' L U L2
12. Fw2 D U Rw' U' D' L Fw2 Rw' Uw' B' Rw2 L U2 F' Rw2 B2 Rw R2 L F2 B2 Uw' U R Uw R F2 Fw R U2 Uw2 Fw L2 R' B2 F L' F R2


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 24, 2015)

Race to sub-1:15
Method: Stadler
*1:14.48*
1:13.86, (1:00.83), 1:01.53, 1:05.13, 1:23.87, 1:21.63, 1:19.01, 1:24.31, (DNF(1:08.05)), 1:20.90, 1:12.44, 1:02.09

PB single, ao5 (1:06.84), and ao12.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Oct 25, 2015)

Race to sub-1:00 (Yau)
(59.63), 1:02.15, 1:09.24, 1:11.22, 1:11.80, 1:10.87, 1:08.63, 1:12.95, 1:10.13, (1:20.77), 1:08.44, 1:16.32 =*1:10.17*


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-26
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:01.32
worst: 1:19.90

mean of 3
current: 1:05.90 (σ = 3.11)
best: 1:05.21 (σ = 6.38)

avg of 5
current: 1:09.61 (σ = 3.42)
best: 1:07.33 (σ = 5.43)

*avg of 12
current: 1:08.81 (σ = 4.31)
best: 1:08.81 (σ = 4.31)*

Average: 1:08.81 (σ = 4.31)
Mean: 1:09.11

Time List:
1. 1:12.20 U L R' L U L R B U l' r b' u' 
2. 1:08.95 U L U' B' L' B' L' B' U u 
3. 1:01.32 L U' B R L' B' R' U l' r' b u' 
4. 1:12.58 L U' B' R U' B' R' L l' r u' 
5. 1:01.73 R U L' U B U R B L b' 
6. 1:19.90 L' R L B U' R' L R r 
7. 1:07.70 L' U' L R' B L R B' l r b' u 
8. 1:13.70 U B L R' U' R B' L' b' u' 
9. 1:13.50 L U R' U' B U B L' b 
10. 1:02.38 U L R B' R U B R B' l' r 
11. 1:07.07 U' R B L U B R L B' b' 
12. 1:08.26 U R B L' R' B L R U l r' b u'

*race to sub 1:15
round 8
well i graduate i guess.
race to sub 1 next.... well in my dreams.... that will never happen.*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 26, 2015)

R#8 sub 1 Hoya
Ao12: *1:05.86*

1:08.89, 1:06.00, 1:04.95, 1:11.97, (1:16.14), 1:03.59, 1:08.55, 1:02.63, (58.37), 1:07.89, 1:04.76

Ugh.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 3, 2015)

Round 8 results:
1. Ordway Persyn: 1:05.86. Race to sub 1:00
2. pyr14: 1:08.81. Race to sub 1:15 You have graduated! Congrats!
3. TheSixthSide: 1:10.17. Race to sub 1:00
4. Sergeant Baboon: 1:14.48. Race to sub. 1:15 Two more!


Round 9 ends on November 15th or maybe somewhere from 5th to 8th, because Latvian open is on this weekend, so I don't know if I will have some time left to announce the next round. Sorry.

1. Uw' D B2 R D Uw2 U2 Fw' D F' R2 L F' Fw Rw D F2 Uw' R' U Rw' U2 Fw2 Rw' B R2 D' Fw U B' R' B2 D B' U Rw' B2 Rw2 B U2
2. R2 B2 Fw R2 Rw F U Uw' F2 U' Rw' F U2 D Fw D2 R U' Uw' Rw' Fw F Rw' L' U Rw2 Uw2 B' F Uw' R' Uw' Rw' L' F2 U Rw2 U Fw' D
3. B2 L' U2 Fw' B' F2 Rw2 F L2 F2 Fw D2 Uw' L Uw2 L2 F' L2 Uw' Fw F2 Uw2 D' L F2 U2 R' F2 U Rw R' F' B2 Fw D2 L' F' Uw2 Fw U2
4. F2 Fw2 U' F2 L' B2 R' Rw F Uw2 B U2 Rw2 B D L' D' Fw F' Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw R B2 U' L' Uw2 F R B2 Rw' U D2 L F' D' L2 R' Uw
5. F Fw2 D Fw' Uw2 D F2 Rw F' D' L2 Fw2 B L2 B2 F' L U' Rw' F' Fw R Fw Rw2 D' Fw' U F Uw' F2 Rw' L D' L R U' Fw Uw F Uw'
6. B Fw2 Uw2 L2 U Uw' B2 U F' B Rw U2 L2 Uw' Fw B' Uw D' Fw2 L2 U D Uw2 L' R Uw' U2 R' U2 Rw' U' Rw' L2 U D L Rw2 U B' F'
7. Rw F Fw L Rw2 F Fw' R2 U Rw2 U2 Rw' L Fw2 D2 B' R2 D Rw' B2 F2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw Fw' L2 Fw B2 U L' R' Uw L' D Rw L' F Uw' D'
8. B Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 B2 U Fw' R L F U2 F2 D' F L2 Uw' L' B2 R2 D2 Uw' L' F' Rw U Rw2 Uw' Fw' F B' R' F Uw2 B2 L Fw2 U2 Fw2 B2
9. Uw' Rw2 U Fw B2 Uw Fw2 U2 B' R Fw L B Fw2 F2 Rw' Fw D' Fw' U F2 Uw2 B2 U' Uw F2 Fw2 R Uw' Rw2 U Rw' U' L B' L2 D' Rw' R' B
10. B2 L' Fw' D2 F' Fw' Rw Uw' R' L' B Rw2 D F' D' B2 R2 Uw2 U' R B' Rw' B' L2 B' Uw' U2 F D' B L2 B' Uw2 D2 B' Rw D2 B' L2 F2
11. R2 D2 Fw L' Fw B F' R2 B2 R' D' F Fw' B2 Rw L U L' B Rw' B' Uw2 U2 F2 Fw L F' B' L' D R' Uw2 F2 L R B' D' U Fw' Rw2
12. D F' U' Uw2 F L2 F' U' F2 Fw2 Uw B Rw' U' Rw' L2 U D F U B2 R' B' U Rw D2 L Rw B' R2 F2 Fw2 R' D' Fw' U' F R2 B2 Rw2


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 6, 2015)

Race to sub-1:15
Method: Stadler
avg of 12: 1:21.15
1:26.32, 1:18.05, 1:15.18, 1:23.13, (1:30.66), 1:19.91, 1:20.54, 1:16.88, (1:07.65), 1:29.59, 1:22.93, 1:19.02


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 11, 2015)

R#9 sub 1:00 (hoya)
ao12 *1:03.84*

1:05.22, 1:06.55, (1:16.95), 1:05.78, 58.07, 54.26, 1:08.10, 59.43, 1:10.23, 1:00.14, 1:10.66, (52.62)

Meh, need to not mess up centers as much.


----------



## TheSixthSide (Nov 13, 2015)

*Round 9*:
Race to sub-1:00 (Yau)
(1:21.72), 1:01.78, 1:03.47, 1:09.93, 59.83, 1:11.47, 1:08.65, 1:08.34, (58.15), 1:05.10, 58.37, 1:07.20 = *1:05.41*
3 sub-1:00s was nice.


----------



## CJK (Nov 15, 2015)

*Round 9*
Race to sub 1:00
Method: Yau
Ao12: *1:07.32*
1:07.10, (54.48), 1:18.19, 1:08.63, 59.66, 58.35, 1:13.54, (1:19.64), 1:08.61, 1:02.72, 1:05.58, 1:10.78


----------



## ronaldm (Nov 15, 2015)

Round 9 - race to sub 3:30
Method: Yau


Ao12: 3:18.33


1. 4:21.06
2. 3:56.66
3. 3:17.95
4. 2:56.87
5. 2:59.48
6. 3:30.09
7. 3:04.30
8. 2:44.96
9. 3:50.25
10. 2:21.73
11. (DNF [3:00.36])
12. (2:16.89)

Now if only I could get a bit more consistent in my solves xD


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 15, 2015)

Round 9 results:
1. Ordway Persyn 1:03.84. Race to sub 1:00
2. TheSixthSide 1:05.41. Race to sub 1:00
3. CJK 1:07.32 Race to sub 1:00
4. Sergeant Baboon 2:21.15. Race to sub 1:15

Round 10 ends November *23rd!*
1. D R Fw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw' B2 L2 Uw' B F L D R Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw F2 U' Fw' D B2 D2 U Uw' Fw Uw2 R2 U' R2 Rw U2 Uw' D2 Rw' B'
2. U Rw' R2 F2 R' L' F2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F Rw' U Fw2 U Rw2 Uw U2 F B2 R Uw R U' D' F L' F Uw L2 D2 Uw' B' D' L' D Rw2 U2 F2 R2
3. Uw2 Fw' D2 B R' F B2 Uw' B' Uw2 D R' U' F2 D' Fw' B' Uw' Rw' U2 Uw B' D' Fw F' Rw2 U' Uw2 L2 Rw F B2 U' D L B' F Uw' R2 F
4. B U' L2 Fw' Rw2 Uw R2 U2 Rw' B2 Rw2 L' R2 D' L' D Uw' R' Uw D2 Rw D2 B' D' Fw B2 Uw2 L' U2 Fw2 Rw' U2 D2 L R2 D' Rw' L2 Uw' R'
5. F' Rw2 L U' L2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 D' R F R2 Fw2 D' Fw D' B R Uw' L' R2 D' U2 Fw2 L Uw' D2 U' B2 U Fw U F B' U' Uw2 D' Rw2 B U2
6. Rw2 L2 B2 U D' L' D' Fw D' Rw' L2 R D' L' Uw2 B2 D2 F Rw' Fw U2 B' L2 B' U2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw D' R2 Uw F U L2 Rw2 D2 Uw B' F'
7. R' Rw U Uw' Fw Rw2 U' L' F' Uw' U2 R' Rw Fw' U Rw F U' D2 R B' F2 Rw' R' L U' L2 Fw F' R' L' D2 L R2 U Fw' F2 R D' Rw'
8. Fw2 Uw R' U' D' B2 Uw Rw Fw' F2 D2 R' L2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 L' R Fw' B Uw' U' R2 U2 F2 B L' B' D U2 Fw2 L Rw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 U2 B Fw2 R'
9. Fw2 F' L U2 D2 Rw Uw2 R Rw2 L' D Rw' Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 Rw2 U B F Fw L' Fw2 F2 Rw B2 D' B' Fw2 D2 L2 D2 R' Rw' B2 F' Fw2 U2 B R'
10. Uw2 B' D U2 R' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw F U' F Rw2 F2 Rw' U B' Fw F L B F' Rw' U2 F' D R' Uw' R' B2 U2 R' Fw' B2 U Rw D2 Rw' Uw' Fw
11. L R U' B Uw' U' R2 D' L' Rw2 Fw2 R' F2 Fw R2 F' R' L' F2 L2 B F Fw' Uw2 L Rw2 U L2 Fw2 Uw' D B2 D' B' F2 U Fw2 D' Fw D2
12. B Rw U' Rw' F Uw' D' Fw' D F' D' Rw' L2 R2 F' U' L2 Rw2 B2 D B2 F' Uw2 R2 Uw2 F2 B R' B F' D R' D B Uw F2 R L' Rw' F2

Round 10
Race to sub 1:30
Method: Yau
Average: 1:20.38
Time List:
1. 1:13.44 
2. 1:23.57 
3. 1:18.33 
4. 1:20.44 
5. *(1:09.70) *
6. 1:19.02 
7. 1:27.27 
8. 1:19.82 
9. 1:24.26 
10. 1:13.34 
11. *(1:29.15) * 
12. 1:24.33


----------



## modakshantanu (Nov 17, 2015)

Race to sub 45
Yau method

Avg 12 = 48.37
47.13 
48.91 
53.58	
49.43 
47.28	
49.22	
47.85	
47.11	
(57.03) 
(44.07)	
47.11	
46.04


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 21, 2015)

r10

race to sub 1: well fail... i can never sub 1 lel. this is where my 4x4 dreams end.

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-21
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:05.56
worst: 1:36.69

mean of 3
current: 1:14.30 (σ = 7.60)
best: 1:11.09 (σ = 7.24)

avg of 5
current: 1:15.26 (σ = 5.95)
best: 1:08.09 (σ = 2.15)

*avg of 12
current: 1:13.39 (σ = 7.73)
best: 1:13.39 (σ = 7.73)*

Average: 1:13.39 (σ = 7.73)
Mean: 1:14.68

Time List:
1. 1:10.56 R U L R' B' R' U' B l r' 
2. 1:06.48 U' L U R B' U' R B U' l' r' b 
3. 1:36.69 L R B' L' U R' B' L B r' b u' 
4. 1:07.13 U' R B R L B' U L' l b 
5. 1:06.59 U' L' B' L' B U R' L' U' l r b' u' 
6. 1:26.78 U B U' R L R L U l' r b u 
7. 1:07.23 U B U R' U' B L' B' l r b 
8. 1:23.30 B' U' R' L B U' L B' r b 
9. 1:08.43 U' L B' L R B' L U l' r b' u' 
10. 1:05.56 L U' R B L' U R' U' B l r' b' u' 
11. 1:19.28 U L U R' U R B' R r' b 
12. 1:18.08 L' B U B R L' B R' l r b u

hoya 6-2 pairing


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 21, 2015)

Race to sub-1:15, Stadler method
avg of 12: *1:09.94*
1:05.44, 1:11.37, 1:07.37, 1:03.84, 1:15.32, (1:18.47), 1:04.97, 1:13.34, 1:11.65, 1:09.63, (1:03.27), 1:16.45


----------



## CJK (Nov 22, 2015)

*Round 10*
Race to sub 1:00
Method: Yau
Ao12: *1:05.25*
1:02.78, 1:03.50, 1:17.51, 1:02.13, 1:01.72, 1:02.82, 1:05.74, (56.47), 59.74, (1:29.36), 1:00.63+, 1:15.90


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 23, 2015)

Round 10 results:
1. modakshantanu 48.37 [0/3]
2. CJK 1:05.25 [0/3]
3. Sergeant Baboon 1:09.94 [1/3] Two more!
4. pyr14 1:13.39 [0/3]
5. ViliusRibinskas 1:20.38 [1/3]
===========================================
Round 11 ends December *3rd!*
1. F' R2 Uw' Fw2 U F' Rw' B2 F Uw' U F2 Fw' R2 F U R Fw2 R B2 R2 U' D2 B R B2 Fw2 F' L2 B U' R U Uw' Rw' Uw' U Rw Uw' F2
2. Rw R Fw' L U2 B F2 L R Fw' U' Rw' F B2 Rw' L Fw2 L D2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Uw Fw L2 B Fw Rw R' U' L U' F2 Uw Fw Rw U' Rw2 D F
3. Rw' L Uw R' Rw Uw' F L2 D Uw2 Rw' D' L2 U' L' Rw U Rw2 R F2 Fw' Rw Fw D2 Rw' D2 L' Fw' B' Uw' U' D Rw Fw2 L2 U F2 R' Fw L
4. F' L' R2 F2 D2 U' L' Fw2 L2 F D2 L2 Uw2 R' U Uw' R' Fw' U D2 B' R U' Rw B2 F' L2 Fw2 U Fw' U' Uw2 F' Rw U2 D2 Rw D' U2 Uw'
5. F2 U' Fw2 D Uw R2 B' Uw R F2 U' B' Uw' D2 U2 Fw' R Rw' Uw' Fw R D U L2 U' L2 B D2 R2 L' D Uw F U' Fw U R2 Uw' R Rw
6. Fw2 U R' L2 F U Uw' Fw2 Uw' B2 U L B L2 D2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw D2 R Rw D Rw2 U2 L2 Rw Uw B Fw' Rw2 F B U2 B2 D B Uw B2 D
7. F2 Rw' B' D2 F L U2 Rw2 L2 D2 F Rw D2 Uw F' Fw2 Uw Rw2 D' B2 R B F Uw R' Rw U' L F2 D2 U' B2 R B2 D2 Uw Fw D2 L2 B2
8. B Uw2 F' L' R' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' D2 Fw2 U2 D2 Fw2 B' R' L' Fw' Rw D Fw2 B U' L U D F' Rw2 R' Fw' R' B Uw2 L Rw' Fw2 Uw2 R2 D U2
9. D2 F R' U Rw' Fw Rw F2 D Rw2 Uw' U2 R Uw L2 Uw D' R' D Fw2 U2 B Fw2 Uw U' D B' L' U' Fw Rw L2 Uw R U2 B2 Uw B2 R Rw'
10. B' F U2 Rw R Uw2 L F2 D R Uw' B F2 Uw F' Uw U2 D' R' L' Rw' Fw B Rw2 D2 F' B2 Fw D' F B' L Uw2 D2 R' D' Uw2 U' Rw2 Fw
11. U' L' U Uw' L2 R' Fw' D' F' Fw' L2 B2 Uw Rw2 Uw' F' Rw' B2 Rw B' Fw' R D Rw Uw D B2 D' Uw' L R2 B' Fw U F2 Uw' Fw2 D' R' L'
12. Rw2 L' Fw' U2 Rw2 F' D Uw' B L F' U2 Rw B2 Rw2 D' L' U2 Uw L2 R' B' U F2 L Fw' Uw' U' R L2 Fw' D Uw B2 D' Uw B' F2 R Fw

Round 11
Race to sub 1:20
Method: Yau
Average: *1:11.54* *PB!*
Time List:
1. 1:05.45 
2. 1:16.48 
3. 1:12.25 
4. 1:08.74 
5. *(1:23.06) * 
6. 1:12.24 
7. 1:07.78 
8. 1:10.43 
9. *(1:05.00) * 
10. 1:09.88 
11. 1:22.21 
12. 1:09.88 

6-10 solves made a 1:09.36 PB ao5!


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 28, 2015)

Race to sub-1:15, Stadler
avg of 12: *1:14.43*
1:13.34, 1:13.96, 1:08.11, 1:09.31, 1:13.01, 1:11.89, (1:23.65+), (1:03.21), 1:20.24, 1:17.31, 1:23.63, 1:13.48


----------



## CJK (Nov 28, 2015)

*Round 11*
Race to sub 1:00
Method: Yau
Ao12: *1:02.19*
1:00.95, 1:08.25, (1:11.36), (53.37), 59.46, 1:06.54, 1:04.28, 1:04.03, 1:04.57, 59.63, 56.22, 57.95


----------



## zipper (Nov 28, 2015)

Race to sub-1:15
Method: Yau and CFOP
Avg 10/12: 1:22.81
Times: 1:17.23, (1:09.47), 1:30.21, 1:15.90, 1:33.02, 1:28.09, 1:14.83, 1:34.99, 1:21.29, 1:19.71, 1:12.81, (1:36.46)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 3, 2015)

Round 11 results:
1. CJK-1:02.19. Race to sub 1:00 [0/3]
2. ViliusRibinskas-1:11.54. Race to sub 1:20 [1/3]
3. Sergeant Baboon-1:14.43. Race to sub 1:15 [2/3], One more!
4. zipper-1:22.81. Race to sub 1:15 [0/3]


Round 12 ends December *10th!*
1. Uw' U2 D F Uw2 U F' Uw F2 B' Rw Uw Fw2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 L2 B L2 U Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw F' U F' U2 L R2 B Rw' Uw D' F2 B2 Fw2 Rw'
2. R L' Rw' Fw B' D' Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 B2 U2 R2 L B2 L' R' Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw' D2 F' R2 B' R F L Fw2 B Rw2 B' F D' Rw2 Fw L'
3. Uw' Fw' B R2 Uw Rw R' Fw' R Fw' U R' Fw2 F' U2 L F' D' Uw' B2 R2 L D' R' F' D' B F2 U' D L Fw2 R2 U' D L' U2 Fw B D'
4. Rw B Uw2 Fw2 U Rw2 R D' B U Rw B2 Rw' B2 L' U L' U2 B' L' D' Uw' Fw2 D Fw U2 D' Rw' F2 Uw' U2 R Fw2 D R2 Uw F' U' D' F'
5. Uw2 Fw' U' Rw' U2 D2 Uw B' F' L D2 Rw2 F U' Uw2 R' Uw2 F' L2 Rw U B2 R2 Uw D F R B2 Rw' Uw' L' R' Rw' D2 Rw Uw' Rw2 D' B2 Fw2
6. D2 U L' D' L' Fw' B' D2 Rw2 L2 B' Rw' L2 B D' R' Uw Rw2 U' F' L2 F2 R2 Fw' Rw F' Uw2 D U Rw2 D' F2 L' Fw2 F2 D Fw2 U2 Fw' B2
7. Rw' B2 Fw U' B' Rw' B' F Uw' D R Uw2 L' D2 R Fw2 L2 R' F U' D' Fw R U2 D B' Rw U2 Fw D' L2 F R' Uw' R2 L2 F' L2 Fw' L'
8. U2 Fw2 F2 L2 R F2 D B F2 L Rw2 D2 F2 Rw R2 Uw' B2 Fw Uw F' D2 Fw L F' B' R Uw2 Rw U2 B' R B Rw F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R
9. U2 Fw2 R D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw U Uw R' Uw B L U' L2 U Fw U' R' Rw' U2 D Fw R' Uw2 Fw R L2 Uw R Rw2 D2 Rw D' U2 Fw' R U Uw2 Fw'
10. Rw2 F' U Rw2 Uw L U' F D L2 Fw2 U' R D2 U' Rw2 Uw' B' Rw2 R' Uw2 D2 U' Fw2 D' L F2 Fw' U2 Rw2 B Rw B2 U Fw2 Rw' R' Fw' R D'
11. Rw Uw U2 B R2 D Rw F B Uw2 B2 Rw' R L2 Uw2 F' Fw2 B R' Fw' R2 U2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 F2 L' Fw' D B2 D R2 L2 B' R' Rw' D Uw R2 Rw2
12. F' Uw2 L' D2 U2 Uw' L Fw L' U' R' D2 Fw2 U Rw2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw R2 L2 Fw' Rw' R2 Uw U B Fw2 D' U' F D' B2 U R2 Uw Rw' L' D Uw2

Round 12
Race to sub 1:20
Method: Yau
Average: 1:13.96
Time List:
1. 1:14.37 
2. *(1:25.93) * 
3. *(1:01.52)* 
4. 1:06.60 
5. 1:17.53 
6. 1:13.34 
7. 1:17.02 
8. 1:08.77 
9. 1:17.11 
10. 1:13.96 
11. 1:17.56 
12. 1:13.39


----------



## CJK (Dec 3, 2015)

*Round 12*
Race to sub 1:00
Method: Yau
Ao12: *1:06.49*
(54.55), 1:18.17, 57.80, 1:09.38, 57.29, 1:05.35, 1:04.14, 1:01.38, 1:13.37+, 1:07.64+, 1:10.39, (1:25.59)


----------



## zipper (Dec 4, 2015)

*Round 12*
Race to sub-1:15
Method: Yau and CFOP
Avg 10/12: *1:13.94*
Times: 1:22.23, 1:14.93, 1:13.55, 1:14.91, 1:12.52, 1:12.39, (1:22.83), 1:14.44, (1:01.02), 1:12.50, 1:11.74, 1:09.16


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 10, 2015)

Race to sub-1:15, Stadler
avg of 12: *1:14.74*
1:07.21, 1:21.59, 1:15.73, 1:21.52, (1:24.29), (1:05.67), 1:14.32, 1:17.70, 1:19.74, 1:07.46, 1:12.71, 1:09.40


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 10, 2015)

R#12 sub 1:00 Hoya
Ao12: *1:07.08*

1:09.84, 1:06.08, 1:01.61, (1:11.44), 1:05.92, 1:09.22, (59.03), 1:09.44, 1:10.08, 1:06.68, 1:09.50, 1:02.46

pretty bad, haven't cubed much lately though.


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 11, 2015)

r12

Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-11
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:00.08
worst: 1:50.05

mean of 3
current: 1:07.94 (σ = 13.49)
best: 1:07.94 (σ = 13.49)

avg of 5
current: 1:11.47 (σ = 11.67)
best: 1:11.47 (σ = 11.67)

avg of 12
current: 1:16.81 (σ = 13.67)
best: 1:16.81 (σ = 13.67)

Average: 1:16.81 (σ = 13.67)
Mean: 1:18.18

Time List:
1. 1:16.88 U2 R' U R2 F' U F' R2 U' 
2. 1:17.17 U R' U R U' F2 U' R F2 U2 
3. 1:50.05 F' U F2 U2 R F' U R2 F' 
4. 1:18.61 R' U' F R' F2 R' F2 R' U2 
5. 1:02.34 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F R F2 U2 
6. 1:15.11 U' R' F2 R2 F' R F R2 U' 
7. 1:13.58+ U' R F' U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 
8. 1:10.69 F2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 U F U 
9. 1:49.95 U' F' U R' U F2 R2 U R' 
10. 1:00.08 F2 U2 F R' F2 R U' R2 U 
11. 1:23.52 R U2 R' U2 R F R2 U F' U2 
12. 1:00.22 R2 U2 F2 R U F2 U2 R' U2

race to sub 1...

well i failed on some and one of them was a lockup (really... lockup on moyu aosu)


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 21, 2015)

Round 12 Results:

1. CJK-1:06.49 Race to sub 1:00 [0/3]
2. Ordway Persyn-1:07.08 Race to sub 1:00 [0/3]
3. zipper-1:13.94 Race to sub 1:15 [1/3]
4. ViliusRibinskas-1:13.96 Race to sub 1:20 [2/3] 
5. Sergeant Baboon-1:14.74 Race to sub 1:15 [3/3] You have graduated, Congrats! 
6. pyr14-1:16.81 Race to sub 1:00 [0/3]

Sergeant Baboon graduates this week, congrats!

Round 13 ends December* 31th!* Good luck and happy holidays!
1. B2 D' U Fw2 U' R Fw' Rw Uw2 B Uw2 R L2 F' L' Rw2 D2 L2 R2 U' Uw D' R' B2 F' L2 D2 L' Fw B' D B R2 D' U Rw' R Uw' R2 Uw2
2. Rw' U2 D B' Rw B2 L2 Fw D' B' R' F R F Fw2 R U' Rw Fw2 D2 F R2 D2 Uw2 B' U D' R2 F2 U2 D' Fw2 L' Uw2 L2 Fw' B R' Uw' Rw
3. Uw F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw' B' Uw' D' F Uw2 Fw' U' Rw2 L' D' Uw L' U2 L' Fw Uw2 F2 U F2 Uw B2 Fw Uw' R L' Fw2 D' B2 F' U2 Rw' L' B2
4. Fw' U' D' R2 F U2 D2 B Uw2 B2 L2 B' F' L2 Fw2 R' U2 Uw' B' Fw U2 Rw' Fw B' R B' Rw2 Fw' F2 U' F' Uw' U R Uw' R U B2 Uw B
5. L R Fw U' Rw F2 L Rw2 B' D' Uw' U2 L' R' D F2 U L Rw2 U' Fw' U' B2 U2 Rw Uw F U' Fw2 F' L' U2 Fw Uw' U2 F' D F2 Fw2 U
6. R B L2 B L' D2 R Fw L' B2 L2 Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 B' F R2 L B D U' Fw2 Uw2 B Rw' Uw' Rw' U B D Fw' D U' Rw' L' D2 Uw2 R2 L2
7. R D B' Uw2 Rw2 F2 B2 D' B' F2 R' B2 F' R2 U2 B F' R' U2 Fw B2 Rw B' D U' Uw L B Fw Rw2 Uw2 R L2 Rw2 F' B2 D U2 L' B2
8. Rw L F2 B' Fw' L F' L' Rw2 R Uw Fw L2 R F Uw' D' L2 Uw B' R' U F R2 Rw2 D U' Uw2 Fw' L' B' F' U' Fw Rw B' F' U Fw' Uw'
9. B' F2 Uw' D2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw B2 L' U D2 R2 L Uw B L' R2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw D2 Fw' L2 Fw' U R Uw' Fw' R U' Rw2 B R2 Uw' Fw D' Uw R2
10. D2 F2 U2 R Rw' F2 R B' R F2 R2 L2 F2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw2 U' Rw' R2 Uw' U F2 Fw' B' D' B' Fw L Uw' D' Rw2 Fw' Rw B2 Fw' L Rw B2 F'
11. U2 R' Fw2 R2 Fw L D' R Uw B2 F2 Uw2 L Rw' B R' B L Rw D L F U' R' F2 Rw' R' U' Fw' B F' Uw B2 R2 Uw' R2 F' L2 F' Uw2
12. Rw' L' B' Uw B2 Fw' L Uw2 U2 D2 Rw2 F D' Rw' R' U2 R U L R' B R' B' Uw F2 D2 R2 D U' R' D Uw2 L' Uw F R' Uw Fw2 R' L'


Round 13
Race to sub 1:20
Method: Yau
Average: 1:14.36
Time List:
1. 1:18.04 
2. 1:05.50 
3. 1:06.87 
4. 1:22.54 
5. 1:15.94 
6. 1:17.54 
7. *(1:23.06) * 
8. 1:16.34 
9. *(1:04.94) * 
10. 1:15.57 
11. 1:16.59 
12. 1:08.67

3/3 Yay


----------



## zipper (Dec 21, 2015)

*Round 13*
Race to sub-1:15
Method: Yau and CFOP
Avg 10/12: *1:10.57*
Times: 1:17.57, 1:07.34, 1:06.11, *(1:18.57)*, 1:01.43, 1:13.30, 1:11.96, 1:14.93, *(1:01.34)*, 1:08.80, 1:11.74, 1:12.81


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 22, 2015)

avg of 12
current: 1:10.06 (σ = 6.54)
best: 1:10.06 (σ = 6.54)

Average: 1:10.06 (σ = 6.54)
Mean: 1:10.73

Time List:
1. 1:11.17 L U B' R' L B' L U' B' l r' b 
2. 1:01.94 L R' B' R' L' R' B L l b u' 
3. 1:03.73 R U B' L R B' U L l r b' u 
4. 1:11.47 U R B' L R' U B L B l' r' b u' 
5. 1:05.79 R L U R U L' U L b' u 
6. 1:10.21+ U' L' R' B R' U R B l' r' b u 
7. 1:23.97 R' B' U L' R' B U R l' r u' 
8. 1:02.22 L' B U R' B R U B l 
9. 1:04.02 U L U B R B U B' l r b' 
10. 1:13.79 U' R' L B' U B' U L r' u 
11. 1:26.16 U' L U' L' R L' U B' r' b u' 
12. 1:14.27 L U' B U' B' U' R' L l r' b'

round 13

race to sub 1


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 23, 2015)

Race to sub-1:00, Stadler
avg of 12: *1:14.11*
1:14.08, (1:06.01), 1:13.59, 1:15.95, 1:17.40, 1:17.53, (1:19.80), 1:15.34, 1:18.07, 1:14.07, 1:08.36, 1:06.69


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 23, 2015)

R 13 sub 1:00 hoya
Generated By csTimer on 2015-12-23
avg of 12: 1:02.97

Time List:
1:03.20, 1:00.86, 1:03.78, 54.11, 1:10.31, (47.34), 1:01.46, 1:05.71, 1:06.66, (DNF(1:04.14)), 1:06.37, 57.26

could have been better, the DNF was a L perm wen I did a J perm 
Second best single ever though.


----------



## Torch (Dec 23, 2015)

Round 13
Race to sub-50
Yau
59.19, 46.91, 54.07, (45.50), 49.56, 57.85, 47.73, 52.36, 55.38, 56.71, 51.36, (1:15.68) = 53.11 ao12


----------



## PJKCuber (Dec 25, 2015)

I don't know how to get the times from the new CSTIMER but the average is 1:02.79. Race to sub 1


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 26, 2015)

r13, race sub 1:20

ao12: 1:20.62

Time list: 1:27.72, 1:18.26, (1:07.47), 1:21.35, 1:11.97, 1:14.11, 1:15.02, 1:15.72, 1:25.83, 1:25.99, 1:30.22, (1:32.06)


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 28, 2015)

Round 13, Race to Sub-2:30, Reduction+CFOP

*Ao12: 2:41.14*
Best score: 2:23.358
Worst score: 3:03.061

1. 2:44.036 B2 D' U Fw2 U' R Fw' Rw Uw2 B Uw2 R L2 F' L' Rw2 D2 L2 R2 U' Uw D' R' B2 F' L2 D2 L' Fw B' D B R2 D' U Rw' R Uw' R2 Uw2
2. 2:29.258 Rw' U2 D B' Rw B2 L2 Fw D' B' R' F R F Fw2 R U' Rw Fw2 D2 F R2 D2 Uw2 B' U D' R2 F2 U2 D' Fw2 L' Uw2 L2 Fw' B R' Uw' Rw
3. 2:23.428 Uw F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw' B' Uw' D' F Uw2 Fw' U' Rw2 L' D' Uw L' U2 L' Fw Uw2 F2 U F2 Uw B2 Fw Uw' R L' Fw2 D' B2 F' U2 Rw' L' B2
4. 2:58.256 Fw' U' D' R2 F U2 D2 B Uw2 B2 L2 B' F' L2 Fw2 R' U2 Uw' B' Fw U2 Rw' Fw B' R B' Rw2 Fw' F2 U' F' Uw' U R Uw' R U B2 Uw B
5. 2:40.469 L R Fw U' Rw F2 L Rw2 B' D' Uw' U2 L' R' D F2 U L Rw2 U' Fw' U' B2 U2 Rw Uw F U' Fw2 F' L' U2 Fw Uw' U2 F' D F2 Fw2 U
6. 2:54.717 R B L2 B L' D2 R Fw L' B2 L2 Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 B' F R2 L B D U' Fw2 Uw2 B Rw' Uw' Rw' U B D Fw' D U' Rw' L' D2 Uw2 R2 L2
7. 2:52.737 R D B' Uw2 Rw2 F2 B2 D' B' F2 R' B2 F' R2 U2 B F' R' U2 Fw B2 Rw B' D U' Uw L B Fw Rw2 Uw2 R L2 Rw2 F' B2 D U2 L' B2
8. 2:35.536 Rw L F2 B' Fw' L F' L' Rw2 R Uw Fw L2 R F Uw' D' L2 Uw B' R' U F R2 Rw2 D U' Uw2 Fw' L' B' F' U' Fw Rw B' F' U Fw' Uw'
9. 3:03.061 B' F2 Uw' D2 Rw Uw Fw' Uw B2 L' U D2 R2 L Uw B L' R2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw D2 Fw' L2 Fw' U R Uw' Fw' R U' Rw2 B R2 Uw' Fw D' Uw R2
10. 2:38.805 D2 F2 U2 R Rw' F2 R B' R F2 R2 L2 F2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw2 U' Rw' R2 Uw' U F2 Fw' B' D' B' Fw L Uw' D' Rw2 Fw' Rw B2 Fw' L Rw B2 F'
11. 2:23.358 U2 R' Fw2 R2 Fw L D' R Uw B2 F2 Uw2 L Rw' B R' B L Rw D L F U' R' F2 Rw' R' U' Fw' B F' Uw B2 R2 Uw' R2 F' L2 F' Uw2
12. 2:34.179 Rw' L' B' Uw B2 Fw' L Uw2 U2 D2 Rw2 F D' Rw' R' U2 R U L R' B R' B' Uw F2 D2 R2 D U' R' D Uw2 L' Uw F R' Uw Fw2 R' L'

Thanks for running this. Cheers.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 3, 2016)

No problem Shaky hands 
Round 13 Results:
1. Torch-53.11. Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
2. PJKCuber-1:02.79. Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
3. Ordway Persyn-1:02.97. Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
4. pyr14-1:10.06. Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
5. zipper-1:10.57. Race to sub-1:15 [2/3] One more!
6. Sergeant Baboon-1:14.11. Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
7. ViliusRibinskas-1:14.36. Race to sub-1:20 [3/3] Graduated
8. Bogdan-1:20.62. Race to sub-1:20 [0/3]
9. Shaky hands-2:41.14. Race to sub-2:30 [0/3]

Only I graduate this week for race to sub 1:20. Thanks everyone for participating here, I couldn't imagine so many people will compete in my race thread.

Round 14 ends January *9th! *Good luck!
1. L2 R' U L' Rw' R2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw' D2 F R' F' Rw U Uw B U2 D Uw2 L D2 Fw R2 F' D' B' Uw' Fw' R' Uw2 L Uw2 L2 U2 R F U2 B'
2. B2 D2 Fw' F U R' F2 U Fw' Rw2 B' D R D2 R Uw' L' Fw' Rw Uw' F Fw' B2 R U D' F Rw' D2 U2 L' Rw2 Uw' U D F' Fw' L D2 Uw'
3. F2 R' D' Uw2 B D2 F' D2 L' U Fw2 D' U F2 Uw' B' Uw R L' U L2 B L R' Uw Rw Uw2 F2 L2 D' F2 Rw U' Rw2 Uw U' F2 U' Uw2 R'
4. Rw' L2 R2 D2 U' L R U R2 Rw D2 L B2 L B' Fw U Rw' L' R2 Uw' F' Fw2 U' F' Uw Fw' Rw R2 B2 Fw2 Uw B2 U' Fw Uw R2 Uw U' R'
5. Fw D' F' R Rw2 L' Fw' D B Rw' R2 L2 D2 Rw' R2 D Uw U' Fw2 B' F R2 Rw' L B2 F' Uw' U' B2 D Rw' Fw2 Rw R' B2 Rw2 R L D2 Fw
6. D2 Rw' F Uw' L2 B2 U D Rw U2 R' L' D2 L' Rw' Fw' B' F' L' Fw2 U B' U' B2 Uw L D Uw R2 U2 R' Uw' R L B' D2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F'
7. U' L R U' D2 Uw' Fw U2 Rw D' L' U2 R Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L' B U R' B' F2 L2 R' U2 Fw L' F D L' R' U Fw' R' L' Uw R2 B2 Uw2 F'
8. F' Fw B' D2 Fw U2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' L Fw F2 Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 B Uw L D2 U2 F D Rw2 R Fw F' U' F2 B2 D2 R L' F2 Fw2 B D2 Uw2 Fw'
9. B2 D2 R2 Fw' L F B' U B' Uw' Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' B2 U Uw D2 Fw2 R L Uw B' D2 Fw' U Rw' R' D2 B2 Rw2 D L R2 U D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 U'
10. Uw' L2 D2 L Fw U' L2 R Rw2 B2 Fw U' Fw B Uw B Rw2 R U Rw Fw2 U2 Fw U' B2 D2 B Fw D R2 D' R' B' Uw2 U2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 Rw'
11. D L2 Rw R2 U2 L R B2 U Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' R' L U F R' Fw' L Fw' R U' B' Fw' U' L' D2 F' L' Rw' U' F' L' Uw2 Rw' B2 F Fw Uw2
12. B' R B Rw Uw' B2 F' U2 Rw' Uw' R' Fw2 D2 Uw Rw2 Fw Rw B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Rw' U' Fw F' Rw' B' F' D Fw R D F' Rw L B2 Fw' R2 F2


Round 14
Race to sub 1:15
Method: Yau+CFOP
Average: 1:10.53
Time list:
1. 1:09.06[PLL skip] 
2. 1:18.35 
3. 1:10.86 
4. 1:11.08 
5. *(1:18.71) * 
6. 1:03.09 
7. 1:06.25 
8. *(1:02.71[PLL skip PLL parity]) * 
9. 1:16.59 
10. 1:08.86 
11. 1:04.95 
12. 1:16.21 

[1/3]


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 4, 2016)

avg of 12
current: 1:17.58 (σ = 6.31)
best: 1:17.58 (σ = 6.31)

Average: 1:17.58 (σ = 6.31)
Mean: 1:17.45

Time List:
1. 1:24.54 L' F L U2 D' L F' U' D R D2 L2 F R2 F2 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 
2. 1:09.46 F' L2 F D2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 U2 R F2 U' F' D' L B L' D' 
3. 1:22.26 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B' R F' L2 U' F' L2 F2 U' R2 
4. 1:08.00 U' B2 L U2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L D L F' U2 F D2 U' B L 
5. 1:17.33 L2 D2 U F2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 F R2 B L D L R' F L F' 
6. 1:15.86 B2 L F U2 F D' F U R' F' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B' U2 B R2 
7. 1:13.55 B F2 U B2 D F2 R2 U R2 D' U' R2 L' U' L' B' D B R2 D2 R 
8. 1:24.83 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 F R2 B' D L' F2 R U L2 F2 D F' R 
9. 1:26.72 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 U F R' B L F2 D' L2 F L' 
10. 1:24.85 L2 U F2 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 F R B' L' F2 L' D2 L' U' L 
11. 1:15.13 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F' U L' R' B F U' F' U' L 
12. 1:06.90 F2 B D2 R' F U' D' L F' R' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D F2 D2

r14

race to sub 1

cstimer

hoya with 6-2 edge pairing 3x3 stage: CFOP (if OLL known then OLL, else 2look OLL)


----------



## zipper (Jan 4, 2016)

*Round 13*
Race to sub-1:15
Method: Yau and CFOP
Avg 10/12: 1:15.59
Times: 1:13.40, 1:15.89, *(1:23.44)*, 1:13.52, 1:16.13, *(1:06.81)*, 1:12.25, 1:08.28, 1:15.71, 1:21.35, 1:18.95, 1:20.45

Oh god why :/ my worst average over month


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 4, 2016)

Round 14, Race to Sub-2:30, Reduction+CFOP

*Ao12: 2:46.903* (last week: 2:41.14)
Best score: 2:16.756
Worst score: 7:21.101 (eek)

1. 2:41.340 L2 R' U L' Rw' R2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw' D2 F R' F' Rw U Uw B U2 D Uw2 L D2 Fw R2 F' D' B' Uw' Fw' R' Uw2 L Uw2 L2 U2 R F U2 B'
2. 3:06.577 B2 D2 Fw' F U R' F2 U Fw' Rw2 B' D R D2 R Uw' L' Fw' Rw Uw' F Fw' B2 R U D' F Rw' D2 U2 L' Rw2 Uw' U D F' Fw' L D2 Uw'
3. 2:47.604 F2 R' D' Uw2 B D2 F' D2 L' U Fw2 D' U F2 Uw' B' Uw R L' U L2 B L R' Uw Rw Uw2 F2 L2 D' F2 Rw U' Rw2 Uw U' F2 U' Uw2 R'
4. 2:37.240 Rw' L2 R2 D2 U' L R U R2 Rw D2 L B2 L B' Fw U Rw' L' R2 Uw' F' Fw2 U' F' Uw Fw' Rw R2 B2 Fw2 Uw B2 U' Fw Uw R2 Uw U' R'
5. 2:16.756 Fw D' F' R Rw2 L' Fw' D B Rw' R2 L2 D2 Rw' R2 D Uw U' Fw2 B' F R2 Rw' L B2 F' Uw' U' B2 D Rw' Fw2 Rw R' B2 Rw2 R L D2 Fw (PB)
6. 7:21.101 D2 Rw' F Uw' L2 B2 U D Rw U2 R' L' D2 L' Rw' Fw' B' F' L' Fw2 U B' U' B2 Uw L D Uw R2 U2 R' Uw' R L B' D2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F' (usual post-PB mess-up)
7. 2:32.611 U' L R U' D2 Uw' Fw U2 Rw D' L' U2 R Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L' B U R' B' F2 L2 R' U2 Fw L' F D L' R' U Fw' R' L' Uw R2 B2 Uw2 F'
8. 2:21.976 F' Fw B' D2 Fw U2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' L Fw F2 Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 B Uw L D2 U2 F D Rw2 R Fw F' U' F2 B2 D2 R L' F2 Fw2 B D2 Uw2 Fw'
9. 2:57.357 B2 D2 R2 Fw' L F B' U B' Uw' Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' B2 U Uw D2 Fw2 R L Uw B' D2 Fw' U Rw' R' D2 B2 Rw2 D L R2 U D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 U'
10. 2:59.317 Uw' L2 D2 L Fw U' L2 R Rw2 B2 Fw U' Fw B Uw B Rw2 R U Rw Fw2 U2 Fw U' B2 D2 B Fw D R2 D' R' B' Uw2 U2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 Rw'
11. 2:46.287 D L2 Rw R2 U2 L R B2 U Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' R' L U F R' Fw' L Fw' R U' B' Fw' U' L' D2 F' L' Rw' U' F' L' Uw2 Rw' B2 F Fw Uw2
12. 2:58.721 B' R B Rw Uw' B2 F' U2 Rw' Uw' R' Fw2 D2 Uw Rw2 Fw Rw B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Rw' U' Fw F' Rw' B' F' D Fw R D F' Rw L B2 Fw' R2 F2

Been practicing 3x3 more than 4x4 recently. Will get back to it.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 7, 2016)

R14 race to sub 1:00 (hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-6
avg of 12: 1:02.18

Time List:
1:06.75, 1:06.60, 1:03.14, 59.47, 1:04.63, 1:05.87, (DNF(1:03.48)), 57.47, 1:01.30, 56.24, 1:00.38, (53.68)

not too bad, tried something with parity and failed on the DNF.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jan 8, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-8
avg of 12: 1:03.49

Time List:
1. 56.03 L2 R' U L' Rw' R2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw' D2 F R' F' Rw U Uw B U2 D Uw2 L D2 Fw R2 F' D' B' Uw' Fw' R' Uw2 L Uw2 L2 U2 R F U2 B' 
2. (54.80) B2 D2 Fw' F U R' F2 U Fw' Rw2 B' D R D2 R Uw' L' Fw' Rw Uw' F Fw' B2 R U D' F Rw' D2 U2 L' Rw2 Uw' U D F' Fw' L D2 Uw' 
3. 59.56 F2 R' D' Uw2 B D2 F' D2 L' U Fw2 D' U F2 Uw' B' Uw R L' U L2 B L R' Uw Rw Uw2 F2 L2 D' F2 Rw U' Rw2 Uw U' F2 U' Uw2 R' 
4. 59.47 Rw' L2 R2 D2 U' L R U R2 Rw D2 L B2 L B' Fw U Rw' L' R2 Uw' F' Fw2 U' F' Uw Fw' Rw R2 B2 Fw2 Uw B2 U' Fw Uw R2 Uw U' R' 
5. 1:14.91 Fw D' F' R Rw2 L' Fw' D B Rw' R2 L2 D2 Rw' R2 D Uw U' Fw2 B' F R2 Rw' L B2 F' Uw' U' B2 D Rw' Fw2 Rw R' B2 Rw2 R L D2 Fw 
6. 1:02.34 D2 Rw' F Uw' L2 B2 U D Rw U2 R' L' D2 L' Rw' Fw' B' F' L' Fw2 U B' U' B2 Uw L D Uw R2 U2 R' Uw' R L B' D2 Uw' B2 Fw2 F' 
7. 1:00.84 U' L R U' D2 Uw' Fw U2 Rw D' L' U2 R Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L' B U R' B' F2 L2 R' U2 Fw L' F D L' R' U Fw' R' L' Uw R2 B2 Uw2 F' 
8. 1:12.09 F' Fw B' D2 Fw U2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' L Fw F2 Uw2 Rw2 F' L2 B Uw L D2 U2 F D Rw2 R Fw F' U' F2 B2 D2 R L' F2 Fw2 B D2 Uw2 Fw' 
9. 58.26 B2 D2 R2 Fw' L F B' U B' Uw' Fw' D2 Uw' Rw' B2 U Uw D2 Fw2 R L Uw B' D2 Fw' U Rw' R' D2 B2 Rw2 D L R2 U D' Rw2 D2 Fw2 U' 
10. 59.74 Uw' L2 D2 L Fw U' L2 R Rw2 B2 Fw U' Fw B Uw B Rw2 R U Rw Fw2 U2 Fw U' B2 D2 B Fw D R2 D' R' B' Uw2 U2 R' F Rw2 Fw2 Rw' 
11. 1:11.68 D L2 Rw R2 U2 L R B2 U Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' R' L U F R' Fw' L Fw' R U' B' Fw' U' L' D2 F' L' Rw' U' F' L' Uw2 Rw' B2 F Fw Uw2 
12. (DNF(18.97)) B' R B Rw Uw' B2 F' U2 Rw' Uw' R' Fw2 D2 Uw Rw2 Fw Rw B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Rw' U' Fw F' Rw' B' F' D Fw R D F' Rw L B2 Fw' R2 F2


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 9, 2016)

Round 14 results:
Ordway Persyn-1:02.18 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
PJKCuber-1:03.49 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
ViliusRibinskas-1:10.53 Race to sub-1:15 [1/3]
pyr14-1:17.58 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
Shaky Hands-2:46.90 Race to sub-2:30 [0/3]

Round 15 ends January *16th!*
1. Rw' R2 F2 B D' B2 F D2 B Rw L2 B2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Uw2 U Rw2 D R2 Fw Uw Rw' D Rw2 B' U' B2 R D2 Rw' Uw2 D' R2 F' Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw L2
2. R2 B L' U R2 Uw L Rw R' Fw' R Uw2 D2 Fw2 D' B' Fw2 D L' U2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 Fw' Uw2 Fw R2 Uw' L' F' Fw' R' Rw L' F U' L Fw2
3. L Uw2 R2 U B2 Rw B2 Rw2 F Uw F2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 B' R B' Fw Uw D' Fw Uw' B2 R' D' B' L' D' B' U B D2 Fw2 F2 L B' U Rw U2 Rw
4. F2 U D R U2 D2 F' U2 B' Fw Rw Uw Rw' Fw2 B2 F2 U Rw' Fw' Rw' R F' Rw D B R Rw2 B2 F' Rw' B' Rw' L Uw R' Rw U' Fw' D2 F2
5. Fw L Uw U L2 D L2 Uw2 F' Uw D' Rw' B Rw D2 B2 R2 Fw' U Fw' D2 L' Rw Fw' B2 U2 Fw' R Fw2 B2 U' L' D' Uw F B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B'
6. R2 U' F' Rw2 R' Fw' Rw F' Rw B' Rw Uw' Rw B Uw U F' Fw' R' Uw F Rw B' Rw2 Fw' R2 L Fw2 F R2 Fw2 Rw' F' B Uw2 U' F Rw' F2 B'
7. U' R U B2 Rw Uw2 F B' D' Rw' U B R' Uw2 R2 Fw' R D R L' Uw' R' Fw' L F' B2 R' Rw' Fw U' B' Rw' D' B L' F B' Rw2 Fw2 F
8. Uw B L D2 B' D2 U2 B2 U' D2 F' R' B2 D' Rw' D' B' Uw2 Fw F U B2 R B' Rw2 F U' D B' U R2 Fw2 R F Uw2 U B2 Uw2 R' L'
9. B Fw F' Uw2 F B D F2 D' Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw' F Fw Rw' F Rw' D F2 U D' R2 Rw2 F2 Uw R2 Uw' Rw2 R' L' Uw' R2 B2 Uw B2 D' Fw' L2 U2
10. Uw Rw2 D' R F B2 R F' Fw Rw' F2 U R' Fw' Uw L' D U Uw2 B2 U F Uw2 Rw U L D R2 B L Rw2 D Rw L2 Fw L' R U2 Uw2 Rw'
11. F Fw' D' U' Uw R' Fw' L' R Rw F' L2 D2 U F2 U' Fw2 Rw' L' F U Fw2 U2 Rw' F' U2 F' L' Rw2 Uw B R Fw2 L Rw2 Fw D2 Fw' U' L'
12. R2 Rw Uw' F' D L R Fw B2 R' B2 F2 U2 B' L2 Fw2 L Rw2 Fw' U Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' D2 Uw R2 D F D' U' Fw2 U R2 D2 B R' D Fw2 Rw'

Good luck!


Round 15
Race to sub 1:15
Method: Yau+CFOP
Average: 1:09.44
Time List:
1. 1:17.40 
2. 1:04.73 
3. 1:07.71 
4. *(1:20.07) * 
5. 1:04.88 
6. 1:11.10 
7. *(1:04.15) * 
8. 1:11.40 
9. 1:06.57 
10. 1:09.97 
11. 1:10.56 
12. 1:10.04


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 9, 2016)

Round 15, Race to Sub-2:30, Reduction+CFOP

*Ao12: 2:47.5941* (last week: 2:46.903)
Best score: 2:24.694
Worst score: 3:18.655

1. 2:37.499 Rw' R2 F2 B D' B2 F D2 B Rw L2 B2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Uw2 U Rw2 D R2 Fw Uw Rw' D Rw2 B' U' B2 R D2 Rw' Uw2 D' R2 F' Rw2 B' Rw2 Uw L2
2. 2:41.871 R2 B L' U R2 Uw L Rw R' Fw' R Uw2 D2 Fw2 D' B' Fw2 D L' U2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 Fw' Uw2 Fw R2 Uw' L' F' Fw' R' Rw L' F U' L Fw2
3. 2:37.842 L Uw2 R2 U B2 Rw B2 Rw2 F Uw F2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 B' R B' Fw Uw D' Fw Uw' B2 R' D' B' L' D' B' U B D2 Fw2 F2 L B' U Rw U2 Rw
4. 3:18.655 F2 U D R U2 D2 F' U2 B' Fw Rw Uw Rw' Fw2 B2 F2 U Rw' Fw' Rw' R F' Rw D B R Rw2 B2 F' Rw' B' Rw' L Uw R' Rw U' Fw' D2 F2
5. 3:02.720 Fw L Uw U L2 D L2 Uw2 F' Uw D' Rw' B Rw D2 B2 R2 Fw' U Fw' D2 L' Rw Fw' B2 U2 Fw' R Fw2 B2 U' L' D' Uw F B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' B'
6. 2:43.948 R2 U' F' Rw2 R' Fw' Rw F' Rw B' Rw Uw' Rw B Uw U F' Fw' R' Uw F Rw B' Rw2 Fw' R2 L Fw2 F R2 Fw2 Rw' F' B Uw2 U' F Rw' F2 B'
7. 3:09.036 U' R U B2 Rw Uw2 F B' D' Rw' U B R' Uw2 R2 Fw' R D R L' Uw' R' Fw' L F' B2 R' Rw' Fw U' B' Rw' D' B L' F B' Rw2 Fw2 F
8. 2:45.584 Uw B L D2 B' D2 U2 B2 U' D2 F' R' B2 D' Rw' D' B' Uw2 Fw F U B2 R B' Rw2 F U' D B' U R2 Fw2 R F Uw2 U B2 Uw2 R' L'
9. 2:56.328 B Fw F' Uw2 F B D F2 D' Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw' F Fw Rw' F Rw' D F2 U D' R2 Rw2 F2 Uw R2 Uw' Rw2 R' L' Uw' R2 B2 Uw B2 D' Fw' L2 U2
10. 2:40.704 Uw Rw2 D' R F B2 R F' Fw Rw' F2 U R' Fw' Uw L' D U Uw2 B2 U F Uw2 Rw U L D R2 B L Rw2 D Rw L2 Fw L' R U2 Uw2 Rw'
11. 2:40.409 F Fw' D' U' Uw R' Fw' L' R Rw F' L2 D2 U F2 U' Fw2 Rw' L' F U Fw2 U2 Rw' F' U2 F' L' Rw2 Uw B R Fw2 L Rw2 Fw D2 Fw' U' L'
12. 2:24.694 R2 Rw Uw' F' D L R Fw B2 R' B2 F2 U2 B' L2 Fw2 L Rw2 Fw' U Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' D2 Uw R2 D F D' U' Fw2 U R2 D2 B R' D Fw2 Rw'


----------



## PDT (Jan 10, 2016)

Round 15
Race to sub 0:50
Method: Yau+CFOP
Average: 58.833 (σ = 1.97)
Time list
(50.893), 59.678, 1:01.282, 57.763, 57.012, 58.318, 1:00.500, 56.330, 59.699, 55.888, 1:01.859, (1:04.523)


----------



## zipper (Jan 10, 2016)

Round 15
Race to sub-1:15
Method: Yau and CFOP
Avg 10/12: 1:14.09
Times: 1:08.25, 1:17.02, (1:28.12 -cube popped here), 1:09.70, 1:13.63, 1:17.19, 1:12.85, 1:12.16, 1:27.25, 1:16.12, 1:06.77, (1:03.32)


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Jan 12, 2016)

Round 15

Race To Sub 50
Method : Yau
Average: 54.42
Best: 49.97
Worst: 59.82
Mean: 54.50
Standard Deviation: 2.84

1: 54.51 
2: 54.32 
3: 56.21 
4: (59.82) 
5: 54.91 
6: 53.55 
7: 54.64 
8: 50.72 
9: 50.81 
10: 56.63 
11: (49.97) 
12: 57.92


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 12, 2016)

R15 Race to sub 1:00 (Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-12
avg of 12: 1:02.22

Time List:
1:05.53, 1:03.38, (1:12.08), 1:09.93, 1:03.37, 1:03.10, (52.18), 55.63, 57.30, 58.21, 1:05.49, 1:00.23


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 16, 2016)

Round 15 results:

1. Tommy Kiprillis-54.42 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
2. PDT-58.83 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
3. Ordway Persyn-1:02.22 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
4. ViliusRibinskas-1:09.44 Race to sub 1:15 [2/3] One more!
5. zipper-1:14.09 Race to sub-1:15 [3/3] Graduates!
6. Shaky hands-2:47.59 Race to sub-2:30 [0/3]

Thanks eveyone for participating! Zipper graduates this week for race to Sub-1:15! Congratulations!
Round 16 ends January *23rd!* Good luck!
1. B F' Uw2 L' B' F' L' U2 B2 Fw D2 U2 L Uw2 Rw' U Uw Fw' Rw' F2 Fw B2 R L' U2 Rw2 R2 F2 U2 F' Rw2 B Fw2 Rw' U' L2 R Uw2 R Fw2
2. F2 U2 L' Fw U2 Fw2 F Rw2 F' Uw2 D2 R' D' Uw' Rw2 L2 R F' Rw B2 Uw2 Rw F R2 B F2 U R2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw D2 Fw' Uw' U Fw2 Rw Uw' U
3. R U2 F2 Rw L B F' U Fw' R D2 U' B2 U2 Uw Rw U2 L' B2 Rw' Uw' Fw F' Rw B2 Fw L2 D2 Rw2 L' B L' Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw D B' U' R2
4. F R' F' Uw U2 F R F L F2 D2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw B2 U2 B' L F U2 R Rw2 L' Fw2 R' Rw' L D' U2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw L2 R' U R2 D2 B'
5. U2 Fw2 U D' Fw B2 Uw U2 R' Rw B F' R' Uw B2 L' F Rw' Uw2 F2 R2 U B R2 Uw D Rw' Uw' Fw2 B2 U L2 D' R2 Fw Rw' F Uw' L Uw
6. B2 Fw L Uw L' Rw B2 U2 D F' Uw2 F Rw' Fw' L2 B' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L Fw F U Rw' B R L' Rw' D U2 R Fw Rw2 F U2 Fw' L
7. Rw' F Rw2 Uw2 Fw R2 Rw' D F' D' L' F2 D Rw2 U Uw2 B2 Uw Fw' Uw2 R' B2 Rw B2 Fw2 U2 F2 D2 R D' Uw F Uw U2 Fw' Rw U2 F2 Fw2 D'
8. Rw' U Fw B' Rw2 B' F2 Uw B' R F' Fw' U Fw' U' L' Fw2 U' B2 F D2 F2 Uw' D F Uw' L2 Rw2 B' Fw L Uw' Rw2 L' B' Rw' U2 Rw Uw Rw2
9. U2 Rw2 B Rw' L R2 D' B Rw' R2 D' Rw2 R2 Fw U Fw' B2 R Uw' D L2 Uw L U Uw' Fw' B F' U2 F Rw' Uw L' R D2 R' U L2 Uw Rw'
10. Fw D' B' Uw' R D2 L' R2 Uw R2 Uw Rw2 F' L B2 Uw2 Rw' D Uw2 U2 B2 U D' Fw Rw2 U B2 Uw' B Fw' D' Rw' B Fw' Uw U2 L2 Fw Uw' D
11. Uw2 B' Rw' F2 R U' Rw U' B' D2 F2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw' L F' L2 B Fw2 U D2 Fw2 L F2 R D B2 Fw' L' Rw' Fw F2 D Uw' Fw Uw2 D U R
12. Rw' Fw R Fw2 L R' Uw2 F' D' L' B2 L Uw' Rw' L Fw R' U D2 L' Fw2 R Fw' Rw' Uw' B2 R' Rw' L2 B U' D2 R Rw' Uw' Fw2 Rw' R U2 Uw

Round 16
Race to sub-1:15
Method: Yau+CFOP
Average: 1:07.76
Time List:
1. 1:04.44 
2. 1:11.30 
3. 1:04.97 
4. *(1:14.07) * 
5. 1:12.86 
6. *(1:02.60) * 
7. 1:09.36 
8. 1:05.62 
9. 1:08.48 
10. 1:03.90 
11. 1:09.56 
12. 1:07.18


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 16, 2016)

Round 16
Race to Sub-1
Method: Yau
Average: 58.78

Time List:
(52.07), 1:02.62, 57.07, (1:08.91), 1:01.92, 54.87, 58.29, 1:07.53, 1:00.14, 57.68, 53.25, 54.46

PB!


----------



## epride17 (Jan 18, 2016)

Race to sub 1:10

1:03.50, 1:08.22, 1:09.09, 1:09.26, 1:11.22, 1:26.25, 1:15.93, 1:05.37, 1:15.21, 1:11.07, 1:13.84, 1:05.53

avg = 1:10.47


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 19, 2016)

r16
race to sub 1
method: hoya 6-2 edge pairing, CFOP (if OLL not known then 2 look OLL)
cstimer

avg of 12
current: 1:05.24 (σ = 3.74)
best: 1:05.24 (σ = 3.74)

Average: 1:05.24 (σ = 3.74)
Mean: 1:06.00

Time List:
1. 1:22.27 R' F' U' R2 U' F U2 F R2 
2. 1:03.94 F' U' R U R U F2 U F' 
3. 1:14.27 F' R2 F R' F U R' U R 
4. 1:04.34 F2 R2 U R' U' R F U' R2 
5. 1:03.87 F' U R2 F R' U' F R' U' 
6. 57.34 R' U' R U R' F U' R2 U 
7. 1:06.94 U R F2 U' R F2 R F U 
8. 1:05.86 F' R' U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 U' 
9. 1:07.04 F U F2 U' F R' U F' U2 
10. 1:00.85 F' R U' R F R2 F U2 F' 
11. 1:03.41 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F U' R2 F 
12. 1:01.92 R2 U2 F2 R' U R2 U F' U'

pb ao12? i think


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 19, 2016)

round 16
race to sub 1
yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-19
avg of 12: 1:03.64

Time List:
1. 1:02.27 Rw' R2 U2 B Rw Uw2 R2 L' U2 Uw B D' R' Uw2 B' Uw U Fw' Rw2 D2 F B' R U' F' B' L2 B F' D' F2 Rw Fw2 F L' U R2 U2 Uw' F' 
2. 1:04.44 D B2 L2 Fw2 D' Uw' R2 F2 B Uw D' R' U2 L R2 F2 Uw' D2 L B' F2 Rw L' Fw L2 B Rw' L' F' B Rw2 R D2 Fw2 R2 F' B R2 B' D 
3. 1:02.86 R F' Fw U2 F L' F' U Uw' Fw B2 Uw' Rw B' Fw2 U Rw2 D' Uw R D2 Rw' F' U2 R Rw2 Uw F Uw2 Fw2 R L' U2 B' Fw' L' D L2 B2 Rw' 
4. 1:06.30 B2 Rw' D2 U2 Uw' F Rw' B' D R2 Uw Fw2 R' Fw' R F2 D2 L' Fw U2 Fw Rw2 Fw' D' Fw R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' B' U' Uw2 F L' B R U' Uw' B2 Fw' 
5. 1:08.51 R' L' Rw2 Fw' Uw' L2 B2 F' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 D2 F2 Fw2 R' Rw B' D U B' L B2 Uw L Fw2 D2 Uw L' Uw' Fw' B Uw' U' F Uw2 Fw D' Rw 
6. 1:05.43 R B' L Fw2 D Rw D2 Rw' B D2 U2 B' U D2 R' D U2 F2 Rw2 D' Rw R' L' U Uw L2 U2 D' Uw' B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D' Fw2 B2 Rw2 B D' Fw' 
7. 1:03.48 Uw D' U' Rw' F2 Fw Uw Fw2 U Rw' L D R2 D B' Fw' Uw R' Uw' L' D' F' L Rw Fw Uw2 F2 D' B2 Rw R Fw' U' F L' F Rw L' R U2 
8. (1:37.13) F' Fw U' Fw U' L Fw2 L2 Uw' U2 L D Rw D' Uw Fw D B2 R Rw2 Uw2 B Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 Rw F2 U L2 Uw2 F D2 F2 U' Fw2 L F2 D2 Fw pop
9. 1:01.88 F Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw' U' L' Uw F B L' U' B D B Uw' R Rw' U' F2 R2 F B Rw U2 B' F Fw' L' R' U2 B Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' U' Fw L' R' 
10. 1:03.66 R' Fw2 D' Fw2 U B2 Uw2 B' F U2 Rw Uw2 F R Uw Fw2 D Rw R' D Uw Fw2 U F R Fw2 F2 R2 Fw B Rw2 D F2 Uw F Rw U' R' Fw' U 
11. 57.56 B Fw' Uw B2 Fw D2 R Uw L' Fw' D2 Fw' R' U' B' Rw' B Uw' D U Rw F' L' U2 F' U Rw L' F' L' D' Fw2 U' B2 L B Uw Rw2 U' Fw' 
12. (55.86) D' Fw Uw2 B Rw' Uw2 L2 R Rw F' Rw F R' D L' Fw2 Uw' U' B' R' F' Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 F L' F2 Rw' F2 Fw' R' D Rw B' U' D2 L' U'


----------



## PDT (Jan 22, 2016)

Round 16
Race to sub 0:50
Method:yau+cfop
Average: 57.750
Time list:
59.272, 58.332, 57.605, 54.942, (1:10.602), 1:04.442, 55.409, 1:00.940, 53.071, 1:00.190, (50.023), 53.294


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 24, 2016)

*Round 16 results:*
1. PDT-57.75 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
2. Forcefulness-58.78 Race to sub-1:00 [1/3] (Correct me if I'm wrong)
3. Aaron Lau-1:03.64 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
4. pyr14-1:05.24 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
5. ViliusRibinskas-1:07.76 Race to sub-1:15 [3/3] I graduate!
6. epride17-1:10.47 Race to sub-1:10 [0/3]

I graduate this week for race to sub-1:15!

Round 17 ends January *31st!*
1. Uw U Rw U Rw' Uw2 B' D2 Uw2 B R' B' Fw F U2 Uw F2 U2 B2 Fw R' Uw Fw F D' B' R' Uw Fw' Rw' U' D Rw2 F' B2 U2 D2 Fw2 D Fw2
2. L' Fw2 B' D2 L2 D Fw Rw2 Fw2 U' F2 R F' Fw R2 Uw' L2 D' B' R2 U' D2 Rw2 U2 Fw' D2 B F Uw' L Uw' R' L2 Rw Uw D Fw Rw' Uw B2
3. Rw' B' F Fw' Uw2 L' F2 L' F R L B2 Uw U' D' R2 D' Fw F2 R' Uw' D2 B2 Uw' Rw2 L2 D B R L Rw B' D Rw F2 L Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw'
4. L B' Rw2 U' Fw B' L' U' F' D2 B' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw B' Uw U' D' Rw L Uw' U2 R U2 Rw' B2 U2 Fw' F2 Uw B Fw Rw' F L2 D R Fw U
5. Uw' Rw B U2 F B L2 D R B' L2 Fw Rw' D' B2 L' Fw' D2 B' Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw' B2 D2 F B Rw F' B' L U R' Fw U B Uw' Fw2
6. R2 L' U D Uw' B U2 L2 Uw' Fw Rw' R' L2 Fw2 B Uw' Fw D Rw D Fw L2 F' R2 Rw D2 Uw2 Fw L D Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw B Fw2 Uw' L F Fw
7. U2 L Fw Uw Fw2 Rw D2 U2 R' Rw Fw2 B R L2 U Rw' R' L' D Uw F2 L2 B' F2 L D' B2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw F D' Uw R D R D2 U'
8. R' F L2 D' F' R' Uw2 D' R U F Uw D2 F' Uw' Rw' Uw' F U2 F Uw2 U2 B2 L B' D' Fw' D' Fw2 Uw' U' B2 L' B2 L' F2 B' Fw U2 L
9. L Fw' B Rw' Uw' F2 U' R L Uw' L2 U R F2 L2 Uw R' F B2 Rw2 R L Fw L' R' F2 D2 R D' F R2 Fw R' Rw L F' Fw R' D U
10. B2 Fw2 R2 B' U' F' B' Rw' Fw2 L2 Fw2 B U2 Fw' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw U2 F' D B2 F2 U' F R2 Fw' F2 B' D2 R Rw' B L2 R' Fw Rw' R U2 F'
11. Rw' D' F R2 B' U' Rw U' L D2 R F2 Fw2 D' Fw' B' Uw2 Rw2 U2 D' B R' Fw L' F2 Fw' U2 Fw' L U Rw2 L B2 U Uw2 Fw' R' D B Uw2
12. D R' U Fw F Rw R2 F Rw L' U F' D Uw R B2 Fw Rw2 Fw2 D' L2 Fw2 L2 B2 U2 F B' R' L2 B L' U2 Uw B' L2 U' Rw2 Fw' D' Rw'


Round 17
Race to sub-1:10
Method: Yau+CFOP
Average: 1:07.51
Time List:
1. 1:05.89 
2. 1:01.63 
3. 1:12.27 
4. 1:08.11 
5. 1:00.86 
6. 1:11.27 
7. *(57.61) * 
8. 1:15.69 
9. *(1:18.90)* 
10. 1:08.66 
11. 1:01.06 
12. 1:09.75 

[1/3]


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 24, 2016)

Round 17
Race To Sub-1:00
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-24
Ao12: 1:01.85 [0/3]

Time List:
(1:37.03), 1:00.98, 1:04.65, 57.68, 1:05.19, 1:12.83, 1:07.54, 57.45, 59.99, 54.71, (48.19), 57.52

The first solve would have been a 55-57, but I got a pop on oll parity and had to restart 3x3 stage, ugh. I did however, break my PB single, Mo3 and Ao5.


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 25, 2016)

r16

race to sub 1
avg of 12
current: 1:12.60 (σ = 5.27)
best: 1:12.60 (σ = 5.27)

Average: 1:12.60 (σ = 5.27)
Mean: 1:18.41

Time List:
1. 1:12.00 L' B L' B' L' R' U B' U' 
2. 1:10.83 B' R L' U' L' B L B U 
3. 1:07.48 L' B' L' R' L' B' R U' 
4. 1:10.92 L R' U R' L' B U' R U' 
5. 1:22.81 B L' R' B' L B' R' B 
6. 1:10.14 U' L' R' L B' R' L R U' 
7. 2:27.58 R U R B' U R B' U 
8. 1:10.70 L' R L R U' R B L' 
9. 1:10.09 B' R L U B U' R' U 
10. 1:07.28 B' R' U B U' R' B' R' L 
11. 1:21.85 L' R' B' L' U B' R U 
12. 1:09.19 B' R' U' R' U' L' U' L


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 30, 2016)

Alright. I'm gonna get back on this 4x4 thing. 

Round 17
Race to sub 1:30
*1:28.20*

(01:39.98), 01:28.00, 01:37.44, 01:27.34, 01:29.42, 01:21.11, 01:27.70, 1:35.72, (01:16.64), 01:23.46, 01:22.85, 01:29.00

This was actually a pretty good average for me. Lately I've been fighting to keep a 1:30 average. Hopefully getting back into the 4x4 race will get me there. Ultimate goal is to be sub60. I've got some work to do


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 30, 2016)

R17 sub 1:00
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-30
avg of 12: 1:02.584

Time List:
1:04.378, 1:07.872, 58.547, (DNF(1:01.759)), 1:11.340, 53.785, 54.014, (52.272), 1:06.455, 52.921, 1:06.124, 1:10.405
I kinda blew it at the end, nerves got to me as well as I was a little rusty.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 31, 2016)

Round 17
Race to sub 3:00
Method: Reduction + Roux

Ao12: 3:05.16

(2:06.14) 3:36.57 2:48.44 2:10.71 2:31.61 2:22.59 (DNF) 2:44.32 2:43.58 5:45.72 3:19.50 2:48.52

I thought I could make it, but I messed parity alg 2 times, and ao12 is tiring when you are this slow...


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 1, 2016)

*Round 17 results:*

1. Forcefulness-1:01.85 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
2. Ordway Persyn-1:02.58 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
3. ViliusRibinskas-1:07.51 Race to sub-1:10 [1/3]
4. pyr14-1:12.60 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
5. earth2dan-1:28.20 Race to sub-1:30 [1/3]
6. muchacho-3:05.16 Race to sub-3:00 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 18 ends February *6th!* Good luck!
1. L U' F D2 Fw Uw2 F U Fw' F R2 Uw2 Rw2 B' L' B' D U2 F' B' Fw2 Uw' L' Uw' Rw2 L2 B Uw L R U' R' B D Fw L' F' R2 B' Fw'
2. F L2 U2 B U2 R2 Fw Uw Rw2 L F R2 D2 R' Uw D2 R2 U2 Uw' R2 Fw L Uw L' Fw2 L2 Rw Uw L2 U2 L2 U2 R B F2 Rw Uw' F' U Rw'
3. B R U' Rw R2 U Rw2 Fw2 Uw' D B Uw L' F R' Rw B2 L Uw' B2 L' R Rw2 D2 B U B2 Uw2 B F' U' B Rw2 R' F' Uw R2 B' U2 Rw
4. Fw2 L' U' Uw2 L2 F D' F D' F Uw R Rw' U' B2 L2 R2 B' D2 F Rw R2 B' R Fw2 L2 U' Rw F2 Rw Fw' F' B Uw F Fw2 Uw D2 Fw2 Uw2
5. D F2 R' U' R' Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 Uw B' F2 U' Rw' Fw' D2 B2 Rw' Uw' Fw D2 F' Uw D2 Rw2 U Fw' Rw' D' Fw Uw2 F2 B2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 R' D2 R' L
6. F2 R2 Uw2 L Rw U Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw Uw F' L2 B Rw F2 B2 R F L2 Fw' Uw' B Rw2 B L U2 L F Fw' L' R' D Fw' R B' D2 Uw B Rw2
7. B Rw Fw' F R2 Fw2 B Rw' F U2 R2 Uw2 D' F' Fw2 R2 B' Fw L' U2 B' D Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw U2 Fw L2 D R U2 R' Uw' B' D2 B Rw' R B
8. Fw' D2 B Rw Fw2 Rw' D2 F2 U' Fw D' B' U' R D Fw Rw' L2 R' F2 Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' R' F Rw B' F2 D' U Rw2 D2 F2 U2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 R' F2
9. F L U2 Fw2 U2 F' D Rw' L Uw' B2 F2 R' F R L2 U' Fw' Uw2 R' Uw2 R F Rw2 Fw' F' Uw B R2 D B L' Uw' F' R Fw' F2 D' L' B
10. U2 D' L2 Rw' U' R2 D2 F2 U L' Fw' Uw Fw F L' D R' B L' B Rw' R2 Fw F2 L2 U' Fw Uw' Fw2 R' F Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw F B U B
11. D2 Rw B D2 Fw L' Uw R B2 Rw2 L' U2 Fw2 U2 L' F B Uw2 R' D' F B' U Rw' U Rw B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw2 U D' R' L' Uw2 U' B'
12. Rw2 L Uw2 B' L F U' L' U' Rw2 D2 Rw R2 D' R' L' Rw2 D2 Fw' L Fw Rw2 U' L F' Fw2 D R' L F U2 B F' L2 R' Rw F' B2 Rw Fw2


Round 18
Race to sub-1:10
Method: Yau+CFOP
Average: 1:07.28
Time List:
1. 1:14.11 
2. 1:00.40 
3. 1:07.69 
4. 1:09.31 
5. *(1:18.18) * 
6. 1:08.40 
7. 1:03.53 
8. 1:08.55 
9. 1:05.19 
10. *(56.99) * 
11. 1:08.57 
12. 1:07.06


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 3, 2016)

Round 18
Race to sub 1:30
*1:30.18*

1:37.22, (1:45.41), 1:23.76, 1:25.47, 1:24.77, 1:36.56, 1:23.33, 1:39.22, 1:40.58, (1:21.03), 1:28.70, 1:22.22

Ahhh so close...


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 6, 2016)

Round 18
Race to sub-0:50
ao12:57.58
1:00.27, 57.66, 1:01.15, 58.92, 53.24, DNF(pop and I accidentally pressed space), 51.08, 52.53, 55.58, 59.85, 57.36, 59.25


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 7, 2016)

r18

race to sub 1

fail last solves

avg of 12
current: 1:10.89 (σ = 7.53)
best: 1:10.89 (σ = 7.53)

Average: 1:10.89 (σ = 7.53)
Mean: 1:10.91

Time List:
1. 1:09.75 D2 F2 B2 R U2 D' L2 U B' R F2 R D2 R2 L' F2 L' U2 D2 L' 
2. 1:12.23 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 R D' U' F2 R' U L2 B' D2 
3. 1:01.12 F2 R2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 B' F2 L2 F' D R' D2 U' L2 F' D2 R' D2 U' 
4. 1:02.24+ B' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 R B L F2 U' L R' U R' 
5. 59.24 U L' B' U2 L F2 R' B2 U' R B2 R2 L2 F R2 F2 R2 B D2 F' D2 
6. 1:17.26 U B2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B' D' R2 D U' L F2 L' F2 U' 
7. 1:08.59 U' D' B U2 D2 F2 D' B D U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 
8. 1:03.76 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B' D F2 L B R F L' B' U2 
9. 1:10.27 L2 F L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U F' L B2 U2 R2 D L U R' 
10. 1:21.87 U2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F R2 B2 L F L' U' L R' U' 
11. 1:22.79 D2 L F U R2 L2 F L2 U' F2 R F2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R' L U 
12. 1:21.80 R2 D' U' L2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D B' L' U B' F U' L' F' L2 F2


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 10, 2016)

*Round 18 results:*
1. Yetiowin-57.58 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
2. ViliusRibinskas-1:07.28 Race to sub-1:10 [2/3] One more!
3. pyr14-1:10.89 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
4. earth2dan -1:30.18 Race to sub-1:30 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 19 ends February *16th!* Good luck!
1. Rw2 R2 D' B D2 L2 D' F Rw B' Rw U' F U Fw2 L' F2 L2 U' Fw2 B' Rw' Fw' Uw2 B2 L2 Uw L B Fw' Rw2 L' R B Fw L' Fw R2 Fw' U
2. Fw2 Uw Fw U' Rw' R2 B' Uw2 R F B' Fw' R' Rw Fw2 D2 R Fw Rw' D L' Rw2 D U F D2 R2 Fw' F2 L Uw2 L D' L Uw L2 Fw2 D2 U2 Rw'
3. U Rw2 L B2 F L R' Rw' Fw' D' L U2 Uw R' Fw2 R2 U2 Rw L' B L Fw R Rw2 D Uw F2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 L2 U Fw2 U Fw L' R F Rw' Fw'
4. Rw B2 L2 Rw U R2 Rw2 F' Fw B' Uw' Rw U' Fw' D2 Rw R F R F R Rw Uw' Fw2 D Fw2 U' D2 R' U' Rw Uw' R2 Uw' U' L2 R Uw' Rw' B
5. B2 F' Uw2 Rw Uw' D2 Rw' Fw U R2 Fw F L2 U Fw' L2 U2 Uw' D' R2 B2 Rw' Fw2 B U' Uw2 F' Uw' U2 Fw' D' Fw2 Uw' F' B Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 F'
6. U Rw' B' Fw' L2 F R B' F Rw D' B' Uw B' U F2 Rw' L2 U2 R' F' L R' U' Rw B' R2 L2 Fw' B' F2 L D2 Uw U2 L' R B' Rw2 D
7. B' Fw U L D' U Fw D2 U F' D F2 Rw F D2 U' R L B' R L' D2 L Rw' Fw L' B R L2 Fw Uw' Rw' D2 L R2 U' Rw2 U B' Uw'
8. F' Uw2 L2 Uw F2 Uw2 Fw2 F' D' R2 U' Rw Uw' B L' B2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw L2 U2 B2 U Fw2 R2 L U B D' R' D U Uw B' U Fw' L Rw' Fw'
9. D2 R2 D' U R' D2 F2 Rw F Fw2 U2 L F' D' R2 U2 B U' D2 Uw2 B2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 L F2 D2 F' U D' Uw' L Rw' F2 Rw' R2 Fw2 F' L
10. Rw R2 Uw2 D2 L Fw R L2 Uw2 U' F2 L' Uw2 B Fw2 D2 R2 F' Fw' B D' L D Uw2 F' B L2 R D2 L' Uw' D R B R' B Fw' Uw R' F'
11. B' F2 R' U2 Rw L U2 D' B2 U2 R' Fw2 B Uw Fw2 U2 F Uw2 D2 Fw' L' F Rw B2 D2 U' Rw B2 Fw2 L Uw' Fw' B2 Uw B2 U' D' F R2 B'
12. F' D U2 F R' Uw' R F Fw2 U2 Rw U' Rw2 R F B' Uw L U F2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw' D' U' Fw2 L' Fw D2 Fw' Rw' R2 U R' D2 Fw U B2 R'


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 18
Race to sub-0:50
ao12:55.43
1:00.36, 51.61, 55.18, 47.04, 1:13.09, 52.15, 48.66, 1:08.46, 52.30, 1:02.85, 48.81, 53.96
3 sub-50s but still bad
#5 did OLL parity wrong


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 13, 2016)

R18 sub 1 Hoya

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-13
avg of 12: 58.127

Time List:
1:00.849, 58.761, 54.121, 1:05.972, 56.430, 57.529, 59.939, 53.649, 57.913, (1:11.375), (50.034), 56.107

PB ao12.


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 18
Race to sub-1:20
Method Yau
AO12 1:24.75 sec
Time list:
1:34.45 1:20.62 1:18.95 1:30.97 1:46.49 1:14.54 1:33.07 1:18.94 1:15.52 1:32.04 1:16.19 1:26.74


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 15, 2016)

r19

avg of 12
current: 1:11.14 (σ = 7.10)
best: 1:11.14 (σ = 7.10)

Average: 1:11.14 (σ = 7.10)
Mean: 1:11.45

Time List:
1. 1:12.36 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, 3)/(-1, -1)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-2, -2)/(3, 0) 
2. 1:18.21 (1, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, -5)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -1) 
3. 1:23.53 (-2, 0)/(0, 3)/(5, 5)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -4)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0) 
4. 1:06.32 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(0, 3)/(-5, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -1)/(-2, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(4, 0)/(0, -1) 
5. 1:10.06 (1, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, 6)/(-4, -1)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -5)/(3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(6, -2)/(2, -5)/ 
6. 1:23.39 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(4, -2)/(5, -4)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, -4)/(1, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
7. 1:06.91+ (4, 3)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -5)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-3, -5)/(4, 0)/(0, -5)/(-2, 0)/(6, -4) 
8. 1:06.35 (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(5, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -5)/(-4, -1)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, -4)/(2, -3) 
9. 1:02.49 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
10. 1:19.98 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(5, 2)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -5)/(-3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, -4) 
11. 1:02.46 (1, -3)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(6, -3)/(1, 0)/(-1, 0)/(4, -3)/(6, -5)/(4, 0)/(6, -5) 
12. 1:05.29 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -2)/(5, -4)/(-3, -5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)

race to sub 1


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 16, 2016)

R18
Sub-1:00
avg of 12: 1:05.885

Time List:
1:03.980, 58.780, 1:14.690, (3:26.270), 1:04.100, 1:15.080, 59.970, (53.750), 1:07.580, 1:16.170, 1:04.010, 54.490
I need my Yuxin back ^^^^^^This is why i dont use an aosu


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 16, 2016)

Round 19
Race to sub 1:30
*1:23.51*

1:23.93, 1:18.74, 1:17.35, 1:20.53, 1:23.12, 1:28.67, 1:31.27, (1:15.94), 1:24.46, 1:22.01, 1:25.00, (DNF)

New PB AO5 and AO12!

I'm going to try and record my averages so I can review them. I'm open to constructive criticism


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 16, 2016)

*Round 19 results:*
1. Yetiowin-55.43 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
2. Ordway Persyn-58.12 Race to sub-1:00 [1/3]
3. Forcefulness-1:05.88 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
4. pyr14-1:11.14 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
5. earth2dan-1:23.51 Race to sub-1:30 [1/3]
6. TheoLyh-1:24.75 Race to sub-1:20 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 20 ends February *22nd!* Good luck!
1. U' B' R L2 Rw2 D B U2 R B D2 Fw' D' B U2 B' U2 Uw R Uw2 R Rw' U B2 Rw' Uw2 R' L2 D' U R L2 Rw Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw'
2. Fw2 B Uw' D' R' Uw2 D' L R' U D2 Rw' L' D F2 R' U2 Fw2 F Rw' L B U' Rw' Fw2 R B2 R' Rw2 Uw Fw D Uw F D' R U B F2 R2
3. Fw U' L' U Uw Rw2 B2 U' B2 Rw' R' F' B' D2 R Fw Rw Uw B2 R2 Rw D' R' D2 R2 Fw2 R Uw' R2 Rw B F' L' U' F' R Uw' L Uw2 D2
4. R' B2 L2 B' D2 B2 F' U Uw' Fw' F Rw' L' R U' Uw2 F Fw U' L' R2 Rw Uw2 R Uw' D2 U2 F' R' Rw D' Fw L' F2 U' F' D Rw U F2
5. B2 Rw' F' Uw2 F Uw2 Fw' L F2 B2 U' B2 Uw B2 R' U Uw F' Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' F' U Uw2 B' L' Rw D' R' Fw2 U R2 F' U D' L' Rw
6. R' Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw Rw Fw D F Uw' U' Rw D Rw2 Uw R' D' Rw U Rw' Uw L2 F' L2 R' D' Rw' U R Uw2 D Rw2 L2 F' B2 L' Rw Fw' R Fw
7. U2 Rw' B2 D B' U2 B2 L' U' Rw2 Uw2 U2 R Fw' R U Fw Rw B' Uw D2 B2 Fw D2 F' Fw L' Rw' B R L2 Rw' F2 D' B Rw' F2 D' Rw' U
8. Uw R' F' L' Rw R' F Rw' B' Fw2 U2 Rw2 R2 D' U' Fw Uw2 Fw' U2 R Fw L F2 Rw B2 U2 R2 Fw' F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw L' D2 Fw B2 U2 L F2 D'
9. Uw2 R F' Uw' L' Fw2 Uw R2 B Fw2 F R2 U D B F2 Rw Fw2 U' B2 Uw' F Rw2 Uw' Rw B' R2 U2 R F L2 R2 Rw2 U' Uw' Fw2 Rw' U' L' Fw2
10. Rw2 R2 L2 Fw' Uw2 L' U2 D F L Uw B F' Fw' R' Rw' B2 Fw L D Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw R2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 B Uw2 Rw' R' Uw Fw' L2 Uw' Fw2 Rw'
11. L2 D F U' D L' Fw' U F R Fw' Uw2 Fw' B2 F2 Rw F' Uw' Rw L2 F' B D' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw B' Rw' B' D F' B' Uw F2 R' F Fw' Rw' R'
12. Rw L' D B L2 F Rw2 F' R' Uw2 R2 D2 Fw' U' Rw U2 Fw R' L' B' Rw2 U2 R' L B2 U F L' R2 Uw2 L Fw' L R Fw' Rw R2 L2 Fw2 B


----------



## bulletpal (Feb 16, 2016)

Round 20
Race to sub 1:20
Method: Yau
Ao12: 26.08

Times:

1:17.84
*1:45.74*
1:16.25
1:18.00
1:23.14
1:30.02
1:28.58
1:31.10
1:24.87
*1:05.31 *_PB!_
1:27.61
1:43.37

I like it. got a pb in there, and a pb Ao5. possibly a pb Ao12.

EDIT: the 1:05.31 was not actually a pb, my real pb is 1:05.22. so, that's kinda disappointing. 0.09 seconds away.


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 21, 2016)

Round 20
Race to sub-0:50
ao12:1:03.04
57.11, 59.08, DNF, 1:00.63, 1:07.53, 1:02.57, 1:04.71, 59.83, 56.58, 1:06.10, 1:14.87, 57.95
pop on #3 and #11
worst average in some time


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 22, 2016)

R20 sub 1:00 (Hoya)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-21
avg of 12: 1:03.682

Time List:
1:04.743, (1:12.967), 1:02.765, 55.047, 1:10.569, 1:06.943, 1:04.250, 59.542, (54.344), 1:07.939, 1:00.538, 1:04.479

Trying out The Guansu.


----------



## xsrvmy (Feb 22, 2016)

sub-40 yau
46.94, 41.33, (39.07), 40.03, 41.38, 42.64, 43.29, 40.54, 44.93, (54.73), 50.06, 39.76 = 43.10


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Feb 23, 2016)

*Round 20 results:
*1. xsrvmy-43.10 Race to sub-0:40 [0/3]
2. Yetiowin-1:03.04 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
3. Ordway Persyn-1:03.68 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
4. bulletpal-1:26.08 Race to sub-1:20 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 21 ends February *28th!* Good luck!
1. Uw' B2 Fw F Rw2 Fw R' D' Fw U Fw D2 U' Rw' U2 L Fw B U' F U' Fw B Rw' B2 F' Rw D F Rw2 Uw D Fw' D2 R' Uw' L Rw Fw' B2
2. L2 F2 Fw2 Rw' U Uw2 D L2 D2 U' R2 U F2 B' Fw' L2 D' Rw U2 Rw' U' L2 Uw' F2 B Fw' U' Fw' D2 R2 Uw U R Uw2 D' R' B2 F' Fw2 U
3. R Rw D2 R2 Fw D' Rw2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 B L2 F Rw' B' F U' B2 Rw' Uw Fw' B' U2 Fw2 F' Uw Fw R U2 Uw F2 Fw2 Uw' U' B2 Uw2 Rw2 U
4. U' D2 L' D B' F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw F Fw2 B2 U D' B Rw R Uw B' F Rw F2 U F2 Fw' Rw B2 F Uw R' Uw' D' Fw F' R D' L D2 B' R'
5. Rw Uw2 U' D B2 Rw F' Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 U' R' Fw Uw U' F' Uw2 L Fw Uw B D B2 Fw' D F Fw' B' R' L' Fw D2 Rw F2 U2 Rw' Uw F' Rw
6. L U2 D2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw R2 Fw R' B L Fw' U2 F2 L' Rw' F' Fw' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F U L2 D2 B2 F' Uw' B2 D Rw2 U Rw' Fw U' F' L B2 U2
7. Fw2 F2 R2 Rw' F' U' Fw' Rw2 L Uw F B2 L B' Fw' Rw U' L2 F U' D' B F2 D2 U' Rw L U D' F' R D F' Rw L B' L' B Uw' F
8. F2 B D' L2 R D2 L' Uw' D' Fw B' Uw D' L2 B2 D F' D' Uw' L U Uw Rw R' D2 F R2 Uw' B' L' D U2 L Uw' R Fw2 B F2 D' Fw
9. R' L' Uw Fw R2 L' F L U F2 U B2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 B' F' Uw2 B Uw Fw' D' L2 D2 U2 Rw U' F2 Uw2 D2 R D L2 R B2 Uw' Fw' U2 Fw' D
10. D2 Uw2 F' B Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' L F Fw2 R' Uw' L' Fw' D2 Uw2 L' Uw R Uw' Fw2 Uw' D2 Rw2 L2 F' B' Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw Uw' B' F Fw' R2 L U B2
11. Uw Rw D Rw' F D R' D' Uw2 B D2 B Uw2 Rw Uw' D' Rw' F' U Rw' U' F' Rw U Fw F' D2 Fw U' R' U' Fw2 L F' Fw Rw B F D' Rw2
12. L F Rw Uw Fw2 Rw2 D2 B R' B D' B Rw' Fw2 F L R F2 Rw2 Fw Uw' U' D' Rw U Rw' B' L2 Fw' L B2 F2 Fw U2 Uw' F' Rw2 B' Rw2 D2


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 25, 2016)

Round 21
Race to sub 1:30
*1:28.84*

1:27.24, 1:41.07, (1:43.23), 1:32.12, 1:31.43, 1:28.73, 1:23.04, 1:19.15, (1:15.58), 1:37.65, 1:19.64, 1:28.31

Missed round 20. I really should have warmed up before starting this average. The first half was awful, then I kind of pulled it together for the second half.


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 28, 2016)

Round 21
Race to sub-0:50
ao12:57.91
59.13, 1:05.38, 54.84, 45.02, 58.89, 1:03.17, 1:09.92, 1:10.62, 47.24, 49.64, 53.02
I need to practice 4x4.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 2, 2016)

*Round 21 results:*
1. Yetiowin-57.91 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
2. earth2dan-1:28.84 Race to sub-1:30 [2/3] One more!

No graduates this week. Round 22 ends March *7th!* Good luck!
1. R' U2 D' F U' L F Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw Uw Rw2 Fw F2 Uw R' U' R' F' Fw2 U2 L' B D' F' U R' Rw' F' Fw' D2 L F2 B' L' R2 Uw B' L2
2. Uw2 Rw' F Uw' F R2 Fw' D2 B Uw U2 R F D2 Fw2 Uw' F' Fw' D Rw' U' Rw' Uw B' Fw' Rw2 D L' F B2 Fw L Rw' B2 Rw' B U' L Rw2 R'
3. U2 B L2 F' R' D Fw2 F L2 B R' Uw2 L Uw2 Rw' D' Rw D R2 L' D2 L D Uw2 U2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw' D2 U2 L D B D2 U Fw' Rw Uw2 B2
4. B' Rw Uw2 U R2 Fw L2 R Uw2 B L2 Fw L2 B2 Rw D B Uw2 B D2 B Fw2 R Uw2 D' L U2 Uw L D Rw' U F Rw Fw' Uw2 F Fw2 Uw R
5. Rw' Uw' Fw2 R2 L2 B' L' F' Fw2 Rw' F' U F2 Rw2 F2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw Rw' F Fw Rw' D' Uw' U2 Rw L2 Uw F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 D' Fw L2 Rw
6. Uw Rw2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw B R U F' Rw D Fw' B' Rw2 L' Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw F2 B' Rw2 F' U2 Rw' B Uw L Rw' B' U' L' D' Fw' U D2 Rw' R
7. F B Fw Uw D2 Fw2 F D2 Rw' D' F2 R F2 U2 B2 R Fw B' U F Fw2 R D Rw R F L2 U' F Rw B2 Fw Uw' L2 D2 B D' Uw2 Fw U'
8. L' Fw U Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 B2 Uw' D B' Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 L2 U2 Fw Rw D Uw L2 F Rw Uw2 L2 D' Rw R' U2 R Rw2 D2 R Rw' U B U2 Fw' L'
9. R' F' D R2 Fw' Rw D2 R L2 D' L2 F' Uw' Rw L2 B' F2 Fw' D' Uw' B' Uw F2 L R B U' Uw' Rw B' L Rw Fw' D U R' Rw D' Fw' F2
10. Rw' F' L2 F2 L2 Fw2 D2 F' Rw B' R2 Uw U L U' Rw Uw L Uw' D' F L' Fw' L2 R2 U' R F2 Fw D2 Rw2 R' L F B2 D2 B2 Fw U F'
11. U2 F' Rw' F' Fw' Uw2 U' L2 F' R F' Fw2 U2 L2 Uw D Fw' Uw' U' D2 L' Fw' U' D2 Uw2 Rw2 B' F Uw F L' R B' L' Uw Rw' Fw' F B' Rw
12. Uw2 Fw2 D Uw R Rw Fw' U2 B' Fw U' R D R2 Uw2 D L' R' D' B Uw2 R F2 R L2 F2 R2 F' R2 B2 R' Fw2 U Rw2 Fw Rw Fw' D' B D


----------



## xchippy (Mar 2, 2016)

Round 1
Race to sub 50
Method: Yau
Average: 55.75
Time List:
1. 57.84 R' U2 D' F U' L F Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw Uw Rw2 Fw F2 Uw R' U' R' F' Fw2 U2 L' B D' F' U R' Rw' F' Fw' D2 L F2 B' L' R2 Uw B' L2 
2. 1:06.79 Uw2 Rw' F Uw' F R2 Fw' D2 B Uw U2 R F D2 Fw2 Uw' F' Fw' D Rw' U' Rw' Uw B' Fw' Rw2 D L' F B2 Fw L Rw' B2 Rw' B U' L Rw2 R' 
3. 54.75 U2 B L2 F' R' D Fw2 F L2 B R' Uw2 L Uw2 Rw' D' Rw D R2 L' D2 L D Uw2 U2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw' D2 U2 L D B D2 U Fw' Rw Uw2 B2 
4. 50.61 B' Rw Uw2 U R2 Fw L2 R Uw2 B L2 Fw L2 B2 Rw D B Uw2 B D2 B Fw2 R Uw2 D' L U2 Uw L D Rw' U F Rw Fw' Uw2 F Fw2 Uw R 
5. 57.66 Rw' Uw' Fw2 R2 L2 B' L' F' Fw2 Rw' F' U F2 Rw2 F2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw Rw' F Fw Rw' D' Uw' U2 Rw L2 Uw F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 D' Fw L2 Rw 
6. 58.28 Uw Rw2 R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw B R U F' Rw D Fw' B' Rw2 L' Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw F2 B' Rw2 F' U2 Rw' B Uw L Rw' B' U' L' D' Fw' U D2 Rw' R 
7. 58.02 F B Fw Uw D2 Fw2 F D2 Rw' D' F2 R F2 U2 B2 R Fw B' U F Fw2 R D Rw R F L2 U' F Rw B2 Fw Uw' L2 D2 B D' Uw2 Fw U' 
8. 57.35 L' Fw U Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 B2 Uw' D B' Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 L2 U2 Fw Rw D Uw L2 F Rw Uw2 L2 D' Rw R' U2 R Rw2 D2 R Rw' U B U2 Fw' L' 
9. 56.67 R' F' D R2 Fw' Rw D2 R L2 D' L2 F' Uw' Rw L2 B' F2 Fw' D' Uw' B' Uw F2 L R B U' Uw' Rw B' L Rw Fw' D U R' Rw D' Fw' F2 
10. 46.52 Rw' F' L2 F2 L2 Fw2 D2 F' Rw B' R2 Uw U L U' Rw Uw L Uw' D' F L' Fw' L2 R2 U' R F2 Fw D2 Rw2 R' L F B2 D2 B2 Fw U F' 
11. 55.54 U2 F' Rw' F' Fw' Uw2 U' L2 F' R F' Fw2 U2 L2 Uw D Fw' Uw' U' D2 L' Fw' U' D2 Uw2 Rw2 B' F Uw F L' R B' L' Uw Rw' Fw' F B' Rw 
12. 50.75 Uw2 Fw2 D Uw R Rw Fw' U2 B' Fw U' R D R2 Uw2 D L' R' D' B Uw2 R F2 R L2 F2 R2 F' R2 B2 R' Fw2 U Rw2 Fw Rw Fw' D' B D


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 3, 2016)

R21 sub 1:00 (Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
avg of 12: 1:01.140

Time List:
1:06.891, 54.643, 55.070, (1:12.954), (53.663), 56.127, 59.180, 1:09.160, 1:03.429, 1:02.358, 1:01.477, 1:03.069


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 4, 2016)

Round 22
Race to sub 1:30
*1:28.25*

(1:21.29), 1:27.71, 1:32.25, 1:35.80, 1:27.13, 1:21.78, 1:25.28, (1:37.94), 1:25.78, 1:30.47, 1:30.85, 1:25.42

Squeaky, but I'll take it! Think I'll shoot for 1:20 next.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 8, 2016)

Round 22
To sub 1:30
Ave: 1:47.96

92.76, 92.08, 122.86, 95.89, 120.66, 98.92, 96.01, 100.40, 134.24, 112.37, 114.95, 124.75


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 9, 2016)

*Round 22 results:
*
xchippy-55.75 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
Ordway Persyn-1:01.14 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
earth2dan-1:28.25 Race to sub-1:30 [3/3] Graduates!
kbrune-1:47.96 Race to sub-1:30 [0/3]

earth2dan graduates this week! Congratulations!

Round 23 ends March *13th!* Good luck!
1. Uw R' L' B D' F Uw2 Fw2 U' R2 D B' U2 Fw2 R2 L2 Uw2 F' R U' Fw U B2 Rw R' L U2 F2 L Fw2 Uw2 U' B Fw L2 D2 R' L' Fw Uw
2. D' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw U2 F' Rw' Fw' D' U R U' B2 R' F' R2 L' D R Rw D L2 U Fw' R Uw' R' Fw' L U2 D' L R Rw Uw' U Rw' L' U2
3. B D2 L' U' Fw Uw F2 Uw2 Fw' L Uw' R' F' Rw L' D' U2 Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw' Fw D Uw B' U' B' U' L' Fw U F2 Fw Rw' U2 Rw R' L2 Uw' L'
4. Rw2 Fw F' U Uw2 Rw B Fw' U L2 Uw F2 Rw2 B' U' F2 Rw' L2 U2 B Rw2 L' F2 L' Uw U2 D' F Fw D2 Rw' Uw B Uw2 U2 Fw2 B' U2 Uw F
5. R B2 R B2 Fw2 U' R F B' L2 B Rw Fw2 D2 R B' Fw2 L' F Uw' B2 R2 Uw R2 Uw2 D L R' U' F' Uw' D2 Rw Fw' F R' Fw L Fw' U'
6. Fw L2 B2 Fw' U F' L D2 L Rw' R' Fw' R Uw B' Uw F2 Uw' D Rw' L2 U' B' L' Uw2 B F Fw D2 F' D' Fw' U' R' D R2 U' F2 Uw B2
7. Fw2 L2 Fw Rw2 R2 Fw F' U2 R Fw' F U' B2 D' Uw2 B F2 D U' F Fw L2 D' F2 B R Fw2 U B2 R' D B' Fw' R D U' Uw' B F' D
8. U2 B2 U2 B' D' L' Uw2 R F' Uw2 Fw2 L Uw' D2 Fw' L F' B' R' F2 L2 R' F B' U' Uw2 D B' L' Fw U R' F Fw U Uw' Fw F2 D R2
9. D' U2 R' D' L R' Fw' Rw Fw' D Rw U2 Rw2 Uw' L' Rw' D' U' Fw L Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw' Uw D' F2 Rw2 Uw' R F2 Rw' F' Fw2 Uw Fw D L' Uw' R'
10. B2 R2 U2 Rw Uw Fw2 L2 Rw Uw2 D2 Fw2 U' B' Uw U' D F2 R' F' L' F B U L U Rw2 F' D' L2 R D2 R L' Fw2 F L' Fw2 F U' B
11. F2 Rw' L2 R' D2 L Rw2 Fw' U2 R' Rw' F Fw' B Rw' Uw2 Fw Uw U F2 D2 Uw Rw' B R Rw F2 R Uw R' Fw R2 Rw' Uw U' Fw2 B R2 B Uw
12. U' L Rw' B2 L F2 L B2 Rw' D' B' Uw2 B U2 B2 U2 F D' Rw' Uw' D2 R2 F' L Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw' R2 U2 Uw B' Uw2 U F2 Fw L2 Rw2 F B


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 9, 2016)

R23 sub 1:00 (Hoya)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-9
avg of 12: 59.668

Time List:
56.357, 1:06.948, 50.265, 56.169, 1:01.520, (1:09.418), 1:03.195, (49.465), 56.674, 1:08.417, 58.448, 58.685


----------



## kbrune (Mar 10, 2016)

Round 23
With yau
Ave: 2:17.78

1:59.54, 2:10.74, 2:35.19, 2:25.94, 3:04.06, 1:32.71, 2:25.92, 2:17.37, 1:59.80, 2:25.15, 2:20.36

So difficult to decide wether I should switch to full yau. I like the vision better then my current method but I suck so bad with it. I'm not a fan of building the four centers with one edge space empty. I have to think about how to use that space way too much.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 17, 2016)

*Round 23 results:*
1. Ordway Persyn-59.66 Race to sub-1:00 [1/3]
2. kbrune-2:17.78 Race to sub-1:30 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 24 ends March *26th!*
1. R Rw2 B D' R D' R' D' U2 Fw D U2 Uw' L U Rw2 R2 U F2 L R2 F' B2 Uw2 L2 D B2 Uw2 R' Uw' R' B2 Rw2 D2 Fw U' Rw2 R' F2 Uw2
2. R' Fw Uw2 F' R F2 Fw Uw2 Rw' D2 L F' D2 Uw2 B L Fw' D L2 R F' D' Uw Rw F2 Fw2 B2 D2 Fw U' B F' L2 Uw2 Fw R L2 U' F2 L
3. U' Rw F' D Uw' Fw F2 Rw' F' Uw' B' F U2 Fw2 Rw' U' Uw' B' Fw' U D2 B2 Rw2 B2 U2 Uw' R' D2 L Uw R U' R U L' D L' Fw U2 B
4. Uw2 R' D' R F Uw' L' Fw R2 Fw2 L Fw D2 R' Fw Uw' D Fw' D F B2 Fw' R B2 L2 Uw' L' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 L2 B2 D' L' F U' Uw' D' L2 Fw'
5. L F' L D' L B2 L Uw2 Rw B L2 Fw2 F R D' R' B' Uw B' F' D2 Rw2 R' B2 L' D' U' Uw' F' R' F' D2 Rw' D2 F' D' B' Uw2 B D'
6. F2 Rw' B Rw2 F' B' Fw' Rw R' B' D' B R L Uw' B' Fw' Rw2 R' L B' Rw' L U2 F2 D' Fw2 B' R' U2 R D2 Rw' Fw' U' D' L2 F' Rw L
7. B Rw' L B' Rw F B R2 D' Uw' L' Rw2 B F' D F2 U' Fw2 L' F' L' R' F B2 L R B F2 D R B U2 Uw L Uw' Fw2 Uw F Rw' Fw2
8. R2 D2 R' Rw2 L2 D' B2 R2 L Rw D B Uw2 Fw' F R L Uw' Fw' U Rw' F' D' R B' D2 U2 Fw' L Fw2 Rw Uw2 F2 Fw2 D' Rw' B2 L' F2 Fw2
9. Uw R' F' Uw L' Rw' Fw R' Fw2 B U' B2 U2 L' F Fw2 Uw Fw' F2 D' B' R2 D2 Rw' L' D' F Fw2 U Fw2 R Fw2 Uw R2 B2 Uw2 D' F' Rw' F
10. Uw2 F2 U F D L D B' F' L2 R2 B F' R Rw2 Uw Rw R2 U2 Uw' B' Uw R' Rw2 B' F L' Uw2 U R F Rw2 D2 Uw' U B D2 B' F2 Fw'
11. L D' U' Fw' Rw' Uw2 U L' Fw' L' U' Uw' F Fw' L' Fw D2 L D2 R' Rw' F' Fw' L2 Fw2 B Uw2 Fw Rw U2 R B' U2 B L Fw F' D Rw B2
12. Fw U2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 D2 F2 Uw' D L Fw' Uw R Fw' L' D' R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' U' F L Rw' D L' D F' R2 B2 R' U' Rw' F B2 Fw' L B' R2 F


----------



## kbrune (Mar 17, 2016)

Round 24
To sub 1:30
Ave: 1:56.75

1:53.43, 1:20.88, 1:47.17, 2:32.99, 2:03.29, 3:08.39, 1:40.12, 1:51.71, 2:00.77, 1:53.78, 2:00.62, 1:43.59

All over the place.. so torn with this transition to yau. I see so much potential and I'm having some progress but I have a hard time believing I can beat my reduction times or even get on par.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 28, 2016)

First time trying this. My aim is somewhat in the middle of 2:00 and 1:30. Can I aim to sub 1:45?

*Round 24 - Race to Sub 1:45 at 4x4*
Cube: Moyu Aosu & YJ Guansu
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
*avg of 12: 1:50.43*

Time List:
1:55.45, 1:46.75, 2:06.56[failed OLL], (1:31.81), (2:25.00[terrible pairing]), 2:03.72, 1:40.01, 1:31.87, 1:54.11[did PLL parity twice], 1:54.94, 1:45.88, 1:44.92

Well, quite close to 1:45 in fact. Did the 6 first solves with my Aosu and the last 6 with my Guansu, trying to decide which one to stick to. Surprisingly I think I get better times with the Guansu so the lightness and speed must compensate the greater flexibility of the Aosu. Without the failed OLL and wrong PLL recognition that made me do PLL parity when it was not needed I would have been quite close!!!

Still very inconsistent during edge pairing. I still try to do 6-2 whenever I can and, when I cannot, I lose so much time.


----------



## Forcefulness (Mar 29, 2016)

And the meme master makes his triumphant return to the forums, with this average of 12
Race To Sub-1
avg of 12: 57.508

Time List:
58.719, (1:05.231), 1:01.640, 1:00.728, (49.615), 55.416, 58.032, 54.106, 56.017, 54.017, 1:03.296, 53.105 
Though I already am sub-1 i figured since i technically havent graduated, I might as well do so. In other news the new batch meiyu is pretty good, might be main material.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 29, 2016)

Race to Sub 1 
Round 24


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Mar 30, 2016)

*Round 24 results:*
Forcefulness-57.50 Race to sub-1:00 [1/3]
PJKCuber-1:05.54 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
mafergut-1:50.43 Race to sub-1:45 [0/3]
kbrune-1:56.75 Race to sub-1:30 [0/3]

No graduates this week. Round 25 ends April *8th*! Good luck!
1. U2 Uw F2 Uw' B' F2 Fw' L2 R' U2 R D' Rw' F R Rw B2 Rw Fw' U' D' L Fw2 Uw' B Rw F' L' D2 Rw2 R D2 R2 B' D L' Rw' F L' Fw2
2. F' B L Rw Uw2 B R2 L' Rw' B2 R2 Fw2 U B U' L2 Fw Uw' D' Fw D U2 B2 Fw F D F' Fw' L' Rw2 D L Rw2 B' F Rw R' F R Fw'
3. B2 Uw2 R2 F' Uw' Fw2 Rw' U' Fw D' Rw2 L2 U2 R' L' Fw B' Rw U B F' R2 Rw' U R B' R' D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw B2 D2 Uw2 L' B U2 F D' L
4. Rw Uw2 L' Fw2 F2 D L2 D2 Fw Uw F2 L' Rw U Rw Uw' U B' R U2 D Uw2 B' Uw2 Fw' R' U' Rw' B' Rw' D2 R' Uw2 B Rw2 B R' L' D2 R2
5. B2 Fw Rw' B2 L2 Fw Uw' U' D' Rw' L2 R2 B2 D' U' Uw' L D' R2 L2 Rw U' L2 U' Rw2 L D2 Uw B2 Uw' B2 F Uw Rw' R B2 Rw2 D L2 B
6. R2 Rw' U' D2 F' Rw' L' B F L F2 Uw2 F Rw' D Rw2 B F2 L' Rw' D2 R2 Rw B' Uw U F2 Uw2 B' U2 R2 Fw' U2 F U L D2 R2 Rw' Uw'
7. B U D F L2 Fw' D2 F L' Rw D2 R' U2 D F Rw' F2 Uw2 Fw Rw F2 Fw U B U2 L2 R' Fw B Rw' D B' L' D F' B2 Fw U' L2 D
8. Fw U' Fw2 Rw' U2 R Uw2 Rw' Uw' F' Uw U R' F' Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw2 R' Fw F' Uw Rw' B' Uw' Fw F Rw' F Rw R' U Fw' Uw2 F' Fw Uw' D2 F2
9. R2 Fw2 L' Fw D2 B' D Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw B2 R F' Fw L' Fw' U' L2 R B' Rw L2 R' D Fw' Rw R Fw2 F Uw D2 B Uw2 L Fw L2 Fw D B'
10. B U2 D Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw F Rw2 Fw2 L R' B Fw2 Rw' F' L Uw' F2 U L' F' D Fw F' Rw' R F2 B U' B2 Uw' B2 F' R' Uw' D2 Fw2 D' Rw
11. Rw U F' Fw' R' Uw B U B Fw D2 R' B L Uw2 L' U' L' U' F2 D' Fw D' F2 Fw2 U B2 Uw' U' F' U2 R D' L' B' U2 Rw' B L Uw
12. U' Rw F2 Uw2 D Rw' L2 B' L' F' R2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 B U2 B Rw' D' Rw F' L2 Uw L D' Uw R F' Rw' Fw' D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 F U2 B F Fw2


----------



## Forcefulness (Mar 31, 2016)

R24
Race to sub 1
avg of 12: 59.539

Time List:
55.470, 1:06.760, 57.950, (54.780), 1:00.630, 55.650, 58.860, 1:02.430, 54.860, 1:01.150, (1:12.600), 1:01.630


----------



## mafergut (Apr 1, 2016)

*Round 25 - Race to Sub 1:45 at 4x4*
Cube: Moyu Aosu & YJ Guansu
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-1
*avg of 12: 1:52.07*

Time List:
1:48.94, 1:29.60, 2:02.41, 1:37.40, (1:26.00), 2:14.54, 1:34.26, (2:29.26), 1:50.47, 2:01.37, 2:03.83, 1:57.82

Some very good solves but some very bad ones as well (all of them spoiled because of problems with pairing). Still far from target


----------



## kbrune (Apr 1, 2016)

Round 25
To sub 1:30
Ave: 1:33.86

1:23.08, 1:42.65, 1:42.85, 1:31.20, 1:51.84, 1:38.02, 1:39.46, 1:21.20, 1:33.87, 1:15.72, 1:30.27, 1:36.03

Closer then I thought. The first 6 solves I felt like my fingers weren't doing what I told them to. I felt like there were many mistakes which is promising for progress!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 1, 2016)

Round 25 Sub 1:00 (Hoya, CB G4)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-1
avg of 12: 1:02.410

Time List:
1:02.049, 58.165, 1:02.776, 1:07.638, 57.287, (52.964), 1:03.885, 1:03.967, (1:09.087), 59.638, 1:02.203, 1:06.489

Eeeeww


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 5, 2016)

r24
race to sub 1

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
avg of 12: 1:10.65

Time List:
1. (1:20.15) (0, -1)/(1, 4)/(0, -3)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-3, -2)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0) 
2. 1:12.09 (0, 5)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(-2, -3)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0) 
3. 1:12.22 (0, -4)/(0, 3)/(-5, 4)/(5, -1)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
4. (53.87) (1, 3)/(6, -3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -4)/(3, 0) 
5. 1:10.99 (0, 5)/(6, 0)/(4, -2)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, -1)/(3, -2)/(-2, -3)/(6, -2) 
6. 1:09.56 (-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(-3, -2)/(0, -1)/(6, 0) 
7. 1:12.72+ (0, -1)/(-5, 4)/(5, 5)/(3, -3)/(-2, -5)/(0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(0, -2)/(5, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1) 
8. 1:14.62 (0, -4)/(-3, 3)/(-2, -5)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, -2)/(3, -2)/(-4, 0)/(0, -4) 
9. 1:04.68 (1, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, 0)/(3, -2)/(1, -4)/(-4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)/ 
10. 1:08.68 (1, 0)/(3, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -5)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -4)/(3, 0)/ 
11. 1:08.17 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(-3, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, -5)/(2, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
12. 1:12.76 (3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(5, -3)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(6, -2)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)

havent done 4x4 in ages


----------



## Now3852 (Apr 5, 2016)

Round 25 - Race to Sub-1:15
Cube: Mini MoYu Aosu
Method: Reduction

Average of 12 = 1:14.09 Seconds
Pretty decent average for me.

1. 1:22.87
2. 1:15.34
3. (1:44.15)
4. 1:13.95
5. (1:6.23)
6. 1:18.50
7. 1:14.35
8. 1:9.34
9. 1:14.71
10. 1:14.24
11. 1:6.97
12. 1:10.67


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 6, 2016)

Round 25
Race to sub 1:30
Method: Yau
Average: 2:24.12
Time list:
02:19.86
03:13.73 :-(
02:13.60
02:06.63
01:46.64 PB by 13.59 seconds!
03:00.57 :-(
02:31.03
02:12.60
02:33.26
02:19.36
02:23.22
02:20.98

This might take some time.


----------



## PDT (Apr 7, 2016)

Round 24: race to sub 50
Method: yau
Cube: moyu mini aosu
Time list:
Generated by DCTimer on 2016-04-07
Average: 56.695 (σ = 2.14)
Best time: 53.141
Worst time: 1:05.288
Individual times:
58.821, 1:00.329, 54.869, 54.662, (53.141), 54.205, 56.926, 56.804, 57.081, 53.939, (1:05.288), 59.315


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 9, 2016)

*Round 25 results: *
1. PDT-56.69 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
2. Forcefulness-59.53 Race to sub-1:00 [2/3] One more!
3. Ordway Persyn-1:02.41 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
4. pyr14-1:10.65 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
5. Now3852-1:14.09 Race to sub-1:15 [1/3]
6. kbrune-1:33.86 Race to sub-1:30 [0/3]
7. mafergut-1:52.07 Race to sub-1:45 [0/3]
8. One Wheel-2:24.12 Race to sub-1:30 [0/3]

Thank you everyone for participating! No graduates this week. Round 26 ends April *17th!* Good luck!
1. Fw' B F' U L' D2 Uw U' L2 D2 F2 L2 Uw2 F' B2 Fw2 L Rw F L2 Rw' B2 U2 D' L2 R2 B2 D B' D R B D U Fw' Uw' B' Fw2 D2 U2
2. F L2 R' Fw2 B2 D' Uw F' U' D' B' Fw D Rw' R2 F' Uw R' Uw' F' Fw B2 U' Fw2 R' F' Fw2 U2 R2 L Fw' R' Uw' U2 R' Uw U' R2 U2 L
3. U Rw D2 U' R' Fw2 R L2 B2 D' Rw' U Fw R Rw' D F R' Uw' F2 R2 U' R' F' B Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 Fw F' U L2 Rw' Uw' U2 Fw B2 L' Rw'
4. U' D Fw2 F R' Uw2 R Fw' Uw Fw' U' R' Uw2 L' F' D2 F Fw2 B2 L2 D Fw2 D2 Rw' U' F2 U' L' U2 Uw B2 L2 F U' R2 L F2 B' Fw' R
5. L' R F Fw L2 U R' Uw Rw2 R2 B' U2 D2 F2 B2 R D' Rw R2 Uw Rw' B2 Uw2 F2 L' B2 L2 Fw' U Uw' R Rw2 D' L' U D Fw' U2 Uw' Rw2
6. D2 Rw' L' Fw' B' U2 B2 R2 F B D Fw' Uw' R2 B Uw B' D' F' U2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' R' U2 R' B' U Fw' Uw2 L Uw2 D' U2 B2 U B' Rw'
7. L2 R2 Fw D' Fw' Rw2 F' U D Uw Rw2 F' Rw2 R F2 B U2 D B2 D2 Rw Fw' L R' Fw' L' R' B' U Fw' Rw2 B Uw F2 Fw2 D U' Rw' F Uw'
8. Rw2 L D2 Rw L2 Fw' Rw' U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' D2 B2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 D2 Fw' B' U' Fw2 B' D' R' F2 U Fw Uw2 U2 R' B' U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw'
9. U R' Fw Rw D2 Rw' R B2 F' Uw F' D2 Uw' Fw L2 Uw B2 Uw F Rw F' Fw2 U2 R2 Fw' U' Uw Fw Uw U2 L' B2 Rw F' Rw D Rw' B2 F' Rw2
10. F' B' Uw F' B Fw L' Rw F' B Fw L B2 Rw2 L2 B F' U' Uw2 F Rw2 F Rw' Fw F Uw2 Rw2 B' U' R' Fw' D' L U' D Fw2 U' Fw' L' Fw'
11. R2 Uw2 L2 Uw' R2 Fw' Rw Uw2 B Fw F2 L2 U Fw' B2 Uw' D' L Fw R2 U B F D Uw Fw2 L U R F U2 D2 B' R Fw' B' Rw' B' F Rw2
12. B' F' R' Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw U' Fw D' Uw B' D2 Uw2 U L2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Uw Rw Fw L2 B R2 F Rw' F L' B' F Rw Uw Fw' F' B' R' L F' U'


----------



## PDT (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 26
Race to sub 0:50
Time list:
Average: 55.695 (σ = 2.60)
(1:08.570), 1:01.549, 57.072, 52.182, 52.650, 56.810, 55.286, 52.952, 56.142, (51.299), 55.668, 56.640
Faster than last round 1 second


----------



## Myachii (Apr 9, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> Thank you everyone for participating! No graduates this week. Round 37 ends April *17th!* Good luck!



GG Round 37

Also:

Race to sub fiddy

1) 47.12 (woulda been 45 but ty +2)
2) 46.60
3) 44.27
4) 55.13
5) 49.22
6) 52.93
7) 44.80
8) 47.70
9) 50.26
10) 1:03.16 ok ty double paz
11) 58.43
12) 48.96

ao12 - 50.12

hello darkness my old friend


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 37
Method-Yau
Race to sub-2
*Average-1:59.64 (1/3)*
1. 2:16.48
2. 2:11.39
3. 1:43.59
4. (1:35.82) (3 seconds shy of my PB)
5. 1:39.19
6. (2:25.21)
7. 2:05.64
8. 1:51.62
9. 1:48.73
10. 2:19.48
11. 2:11.30
12. 1:48.07
Overall, I'm quite pleased with this ao12.


----------



## Forcefulness (Apr 9, 2016)

r26
race to sub 60
method-yau|cube-meiyu/yuxin
avg of 12: 56.266

Time List:
1:02.150, (1:02.180), 1:01.930+, 58.300, 56.230, 55.710, 56.140, 55.570, 51.240, 56.440, (47.930), 48.950
started badly, ended nicely


----------



## mafergut (Apr 10, 2016)

*Round 26 - Race to Sub 1:45 at 4x4*
Cube: Moyu Aosu & YJ Guansu
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-10
*avg of 12: 1:48.93*

Time List:
1:47.34, 1:38.47, 1:52.15, 1:48.51, (2:32.99), 1:50.94, 2:03.21, 1:45.82, 1:43.63, (1:31.23), 1:55.15, 1:44.02

A bit better than last week, but still short of my target of 1:45. At least I'm improving and getting almost no sup-2 solves. By the way is it round 26 or 37? Last one was 25, I think.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 11, 2016)

Sorry for misunderstanding, this is round 26. I copied that line from race to sub x on a 2x2 thread and forgot to change the round lol. Thanks for spotting that.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 11, 2016)

Round 26
Sub 1:30
Ave: 1:34.93

1:39.36, 1:23.51, 1:37.23, 1:45.84, 1:22.34, 1:34.06, DNF, 1:31.23, 1:32.03, 1:45.65, 1:31.88, 1:28.54

So many easy scrambles. so many mistakes. Still feel like I'm on course at least.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 13, 2016)

r26
race to sub 1

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
avg of 12: 1:13.25

Time List:
1. 1:11.71 R L' R L' U L U L' b' 
2. 1:14.83 U' B' U L' B R U L' b' u' 
3. (1:06.64) L B L B L' B U R' l' b u 
4. 1:08.92 U L U' L' R L B' U R r' u 
5. 1:13.30 B' U L R B R L' B l r' b u 
6. 1:07.85 U B R' U R U R' B' u' 
7. (1:42.36) U R B R B L U' L l r' 
8. 1:11.80 L U' L U' B' U' B' L' l' u' 
9. 1:23.81 B U' R U L' B L' B r u' 
10. 1:12.78 L R B' L U R B R l r' b' u' 
11. 1:08.45 U' L U' L' U' R L B R l' r' b u' 
12. 1:19.02 B' U' R L B' L B' L l r' b'

i hate 4x4. i use hoya/intuitive


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Apr 18, 2016)

*Round 26 results:*
1. Myachii-50.12 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
2. PDT-55.70 Race to sub-0:50 [0/3]
3. Forcefulness-56.27 Race to sub-1:00 [3/3] Graduates!
4. pyr14-1:13.25 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
5. kbrune-1:34.93 Race to sub-1:30 [0/3]
6. mafegut-1:48.93 Race to sub-1:45 [0/3]
7. GenTheThief-1:59.64 Race to sub-2:00 [1/3]

Thank you everyone for participating! No graduates this week. Round 27 ends April *29th*! Good luck!
1. Fw2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw L' U' L2 B' Rw U2 Uw' B Uw' Rw2 L Uw' Rw Uw2 B' R Rw Fw' L' Fw R' Uw' U R' Uw' U Rw' Fw2 D R' B2 Uw' D2 R D2
2. R' U Uw2 Rw' D' Uw2 R' Rw F Uw' R' Rw2 L' B D' Uw B2 F R' U' Fw' Rw2 F' L2 Rw2 B' F Fw' D2 L2 Rw Fw' F2 R' F B2 Fw L2 B R2
3. R2 D R2 L' Rw D Uw' U' L Fw' L2 Uw F U2 L' Rw' Fw2 R' Fw U F' Uw L' R Fw2 F Rw Fw' U2 L F' R Uw' B' D L Rw D2 F' Fw
4. Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D2 L Rw' U F' U' R Rw' B' Fw' Uw' Rw2 F' U' D Fw L' F2 B' U R' Fw U Uw2 L Rw' Uw B' Fw' U D2 Uw' B U2 F2 B2
5. Rw' U' D Uw Rw B2 D Fw2 Rw U' R2 B2 D2 U2 Fw Rw2 B2 U2 D Fw D2 R D' L D Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 B Rw2 Uw D Fw' R2 Rw L'
6. Uw B2 D2 U2 R' D Rw R' Uw R Fw Uw' L2 U' R' Uw' R L' D2 U L F2 Fw' D' Uw2 Rw L2 U2 Uw' R' Uw' B L' Rw2 D L2 Fw U2 F' L
7. Fw' R Fw2 Rw Fw2 D2 F2 Fw L U R F2 B Uw' Rw' Fw R L U' Rw' Fw R2 D' L' D L2 F Rw' U' F2 Fw2 L' Rw2 U2 D' L' Fw2 R' F' Rw'
8. R U F2 R U' L2 Uw' R' Fw' D2 Rw2 F2 U' R' B' Rw2 L2 F2 Rw' B' R' Fw B Uw R B F' U' Fw U2 Uw D F' Fw' B Uw2 F2 U' D2 L'
9. F Uw' Rw2 D' U2 R' Fw' F R' L2 F U F' B' U2 B2 Uw Rw' R' F' Fw2 D2 B' F D U2 L' Rw D' B' Rw F U Rw2 B Uw F' L' B2 U'
10. Fw' U2 Fw Uw' Fw2 B' F' U2 Uw' R' Rw2 D' R Uw Fw F' D' L' Rw2 Fw' F' U B' L Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 L Uw2 F2 U D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' R
11. B' Uw' D2 U R U2 B' F D B Fw Rw2 F' U2 R Rw2 B2 D U2 F' L D2 U2 Uw Fw F2 B2 D' U' R2 U' B Rw2 D' B' Fw2 R' U Rw' Fw'
12. Fw' F2 R' D U2 Rw U B2 Uw2 D U2 Rw U Rw B D R Uw U2 D' Rw D2 R B Uw2 R' Rw2 Uw2 U' B' D' F2 R' B' U2 D B' F Rw2 R


----------



## kbrune (Apr 18, 2016)

Round 27
Sub 1:30
Ave: 1:34.09

1:41.21, 1:31.52, 1:42.64, 1:44.75, 1:22.05, 1:26.25, 1:17.82, 1:39.06, 1:35.31, 1:36.50, 1:36.49, 1:29.91


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 18, 2016)

Round 26
Method: Yau
Race to sub-2
*Average: 1:47.45 (2/3)*

1. 1:48.34
2. 1:46.33
3. 1:45.74
4. 1:46.54
5. (1:32.44) - PLL skip 
6. 1:32.79 - OLL skip + OLL parity
7. 1:58.35
8. 1:53.11
9. (2:05.15)
10. 1:50.33
11. 1:47.93
12. 1:45.08

This was really fast for me. I was quite surprised how well I did, especially after last weeks close sub-2 average.
Very satisfied with this average.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Apr 18, 2016)

Round 26 Race to Sub-2m:

Average: DNF

2:19.21, DNF, 1:51.32, 2:03.42, 2:01.10, 2:32.05, 2:11.72, 2:05.27, 2:58.87, 2:18.66, 2:01.81, DNF

Damn. Will try again next week.


----------



## PDT (Apr 19, 2016)

Round 27
race to sub 0:50
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-19
avg of 12: 54.997

Time List:
1. 58.977 F' Uw R D' Uw' Fw2 U Uw2 F' L' R2 Uw' F R' Uw2 D2 Fw' L' Uw' F2 Rw Fw' R' L2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' B' Rw2 R2 U L2 Rw Uw' D2 F' Fw' R L' U' 
2. 56.612 Rw Fw2 R Uw' U Fw2 Uw U2 Rw Fw2 B2 R' F Rw2 U' B2 U L2 B Rw L' U Uw2 Fw2 F2 D2 L' U2 Uw' L' Rw' R' Fw L R D' Fw2 Rw2 U' Uw 
3. (47.489) U' Fw' L Uw Fw F2 R U' D' L Fw' F B' L2 Fw2 R' D' Uw2 R B2 D Rw' Fw D R' F' L' U2 F2 Fw' U R' D2 L Fw Uw R Uw2 Rw' D' 
4. 51.352 Rw U F' R Uw2 Fw Rw2 F' L Uw2 B F' L2 U Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw' L2 R B R B' Uw D' R' Fw' Uw2 B Uw2 L2 D2 B Fw2 R' Rw2 D2 Fw' R2 B' 
5. 1:01.071 R Rw2 D L' U' L2 B L' B2 F R' Rw2 L2 Fw Rw L F L Fw Rw F U2 F2 U Rw' D Uw Rw' L' Uw' F R2 L' D' L2 F2 Fw R' B2 Uw' 
6. 50.313 R' B' R' L' F' Rw' U' Uw B2 Uw2 B F Uw2 D2 Fw2 D Fw' Rw R F2 U2 D Rw2 F' L' Fw2 Rw' Fw' F Uw R2 L Fw Rw2 B2 Fw' D Fw Uw' U2 
7. 51.261 Fw' R2 Fw' B2 U2 Uw F2 D U' R U' F2 D R B2 F' Uw' F L' Uw' D' L2 D2 U2 L R Rw2 U R2 Uw Rw R2 Uw L' R2 F' Rw B' Uw2 U2 
8. 56.975 U2 R2 Fw2 U' Uw' B' U D' F' Fw R' F2 B2 Rw2 B' U R' D' Fw R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw Rw' F2 R' Rw Fw L D L Rw2 D2 Uw' U L' D B2 U' L' 
9. 56.108 D2 L2 Fw2 F D' F' Uw' U2 D F2 Uw D B2 Fw2 U' F' Uw U' L2 F B R' Rw' L F B L Fw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 F D' L2 D' F' R2 Fw2 L' Rw2 
10. 53.703 L2 R' B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U B' F' L' U' D F2 Uw' D' Fw B' Rw R' Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw B F' D2 F' D2 Rw R2 F2 B2 R' F' U' L2 F' 
11. (1:03.005) U B Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' L2 Rw Fw' R2 Fw D2 U2 Fw D2 Fw2 L Uw2 Fw B D2 L B2 Fw L' Fw' Rw' Fw Uw' B R Rw' B D R D Fw D' Uw R 
12. 53.602 D2 B2 Rw2 D' U2 Fw' R2 Uw2 Fw' D Rw2 Uw' D R2 U' Rw2 B2 L' Rw U2 L R2 B Rw2 D' U2 F' L2 Uw B' Fw Rw B2 D' U Rw U2 R Fw' U2


----------



## mafergut (Apr 21, 2016)

*Round 27 - Race to Sub 1:45 at 4x4*
Cube: CB G4 Stickerless
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-21
*avg of 12: 1:49.82*

Time List:
1:52.48, 1:48.66, 1:49.67, 2:09.36, 1:41.21, 1:41.12, 1:49.82, 1:35.10, (DNF), 1:44.36, (1:34.96), 2:06.39

Breaking in my new CB G4. It's a very nice cube except for the catches in the inner layers that I hope will go away with some dozens of solves. Very bad average, even worse than last week.


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 24, 2016)

Race to sub 1:


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 24, 2016)

R27 Sub 1 (Hoya, CB G4)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-24
avg of 12: 58.947

Time List:
56.496, 56.378, 56.079, 1:05.763, 58.104, 1:06.257, (55.224), 55.534, 57.547, 56.252, (1:11.851), 1:01.058


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 28, 2016)

r27
race to sub 1
hoya
moyu aosu
0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
avg of 12: 1:09.02

Time List:
1. 1:03.61 U2 F2 R2 F U2 R' U F U' 
2. 1:17.55 R' U R U2 R F' U' F R U 
3. (57.85) F U2 R2 F' R F2 R F' U 
4. 1:09.16 U2 F R2 U' F R2 F2 U2 F' 
5. 1:03.31 U' F2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 
6. 1:06.88 R2 F R' U2 R F2 U2 F' R' 
7. 1:12.62 F U' R F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 
8. 1:00.83 R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 R F' U' 
9. 1:04.91 R' U R' U2 F' R F R U 
10. 1:18.13 R F' U F2 U F2 U R U 
11. (1:27.51) U' F' U' F2 U2 R U' F' U R' 
12. 1:13.12 R F2 R U' F' U R F' U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 30, 2016)

Umm... So, until @ViliusRibinskas gets back, I guess I'll run this thread, or at least try to. So, New round!
Sorry if I messed anything up. Tell me and I'll try to fix it.

*Round 27 Results:*
PDT-54.99 Race to sub-50 [0/3]
PJKCuber-1:06.81 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]
pyr14-1:09.02 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3] 
Ordway Persyn-58.94 Race to sub-1 [1/3]
kbrune-1:34.09 Race to sub-1:30 [0/3]
mafegurt-1:49.82 Race to sub-1:45 [0/3]
GenTheThief-1:47.45 Race to sub-2:00 [2/3]
Shaky Hands-DNF Race to sub-2:00 [0/3]

Thank you everyone for participating! No graduates this week. Round 28 ends *May 7th*! Good Luck!
1. Rw2 D Uw2 F' Uw' Fw2 B2 Rw' Fw Rw D' B2 F' D' U' L2 Fw2 Rw' Fw F' L' D' R2 D' Uw2 L' Uw F2 Fw2 B R' Rw' F Uw' R B Uw2 B2 F U2 
2. L B' L D2 R Uw' R' B2 U' Rw2 F Fw B2 Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw L Uw U' B Uw Rw' Fw' Rw Uw Rw Fw' R2 Uw2 Fw' D2 R2 B U B2 U' F2 Uw' L 
3. F' U2 D2 Uw' Fw B' L' R' Rw' U2 Uw' Rw' Fw D Rw' F2 B2 U Uw' Fw Rw' D2 L' Rw F2 D2 F U' Uw2 Rw B' D' B' Fw2 R' L2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 F 
4. Rw F2 Uw2 R2 Fw Uw' U2 L Uw2 L' R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 Uw2 L2 F R' L2 U R2 Uw2 D2 Rw' F L U B U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw U' D2 B' U F2 Rw' 
5. L2 F L U' Fw2 Rw' L B2 Fw U' B' Fw' F2 Rw2 U2 F B' U' Rw' F2 Rw L' F' R D L' R B2 R' B F' Rw2 Fw D' F R2 Rw B' Fw R2 
6. D' Rw2 Fw2 U Uw2 R' L' Fw B' Uw B L Uw Fw' F2 B Uw L2 U R' L2 D2 Rw Fw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Rw' B L Uw2 F L Fw' Rw D' F D' Rw' B2 
7. U' L U' Fw B' U D' B' L' R2 Rw' B2 Uw' Fw F2 Rw2 R2 D Rw' L2 Uw F' Uw D B' U D2 R' Fw2 D Rw2 D U' R2 D' Rw2 L B2 R Rw2 
8. L' U Rw F2 L R' F L U' R' B2 D R L2 D' Rw2 U' D2 Fw U B' F' U2 Uw L F2 L2 U2 F U2 Uw2 Fw Uw U L2 B2 L Fw2 Rw2 F 
9. L Fw2 Rw2 D F2 Uw2 L' Rw' F2 R Fw2 U' R2 Fw L' R B2 Fw2 R' L2 Fw L F L' Fw' Rw R2 Fw B' Uw2 L Uw R D F' Uw' D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 
10. Uw Rw' F' Rw R' F B2 R2 L2 Fw2 F' R' D L Rw2 D2 F Fw2 R B2 R Fw' U L2 F Rw2 R' L2 Fw' Rw Fw' Uw2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B D U' Fw' 
11. U2 Rw' Fw' B2 Uw2 B2 U D' F B Fw2 Uw' F L R2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 D2 R' Fw' Rw' R2 F' Rw R' U' R Fw F2 U' F L' Fw F' Rw2 D U R' U 
12. U Rw F2 Rw' L' B U2 Uw' R' F2 Rw2 R D' Uw B2 U2 R2 F2 R F D Rw' L' F' U L2 F2 U' R F R2 U L Fw2 Uw' Rw R B Rw F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 30, 2016)

Round 28
Cube: ShengShou (I think)
Method: Yau
Race to sub-2
*Average: 1:54.84 (3/3)*

1. 2:08.78
2. (1:26.98) - PB!
3. 2:00.99
4. 1:51.74
5. 1:57.18
6. 1:53.49
7. 1:52.02
8. 1:46.16
9. 2:03.20
10. 1:42.41
11. (2:15.75)
12. 1:51.51

Yes, I'm sub-2! Graduation! Next target: Sub-1:30!
Not really that fast, but fast enough for me.


----------



## mafergut (May 2, 2016)

*Round 28 - Race to sub 1:45 4x4*
Cube: CB G4 stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-2
*avg of 12: 1:49.20 [0/3]*

Time List:
1:58.13, 1:42.54, 1:38.25, (1:25.15), 1:40.45, 2:32.99, 1:44.69, 2:03.59, (DNF(1:47.63)), 1:29.25, 1:40.54, 1:41.55

Two ugly solves with big problems with 6-2 pairing (yeah, don't tell me, I know...) and a stupid DNF (unseen adjacent PLL parity on the two sides I was not looking at)... another spoiled average. Maybe next week.

EDIT: Oh my! I just realized that without the DNF I would have barely made the sub 1:45 as the 2:32 would have not counted. Of course, for that DNF to be a good solve I would have needed to correct adj parity, which would have taken another 5 seconds so, probably not sub 1:45 anyway, but I'm closing in


----------



## One Wheel (May 2, 2016)

Round 28 - Race to sub 2:00
Cube: Aosu
Method: Yau

Average of 12: DNF (0/3)

02:33.91
DNF
01:43.75 (PB!)
02:14.32
DNF
1:48.77
1:56.06
2:45.63
2:12.10
2:04.67
2:30.76
2:10.20


----------



## kbrune (May 2, 2016)

Round 28
To sub 1:30
Ave: 1:32.55

1:21.72, 1:28.25, 1:35.28, 1:26.23, 1:42.50, 1:24.83, 1:35.02, 1:32.89, 1:41.94, 1:27.55, 1:38.43, 1:35.12


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2016)

r28
race to sub 1

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-3
avg of 12: 1:17.63

Time List:
1. (1:27.85) D2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B L' D' L' R2 U' F' R' U' L' 
2. 1:17.80 U R' U' R F2 L2 B' U L B2 U2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B 
3. 1:25.24 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L' D2 U' L2 F L U2 L2 D2 F' 
4. 1:11.87 F B2 D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 B' L' F D L2 U' B U2 
5. 1:16.73 B D R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 F' R' U B2 L2 U' B D2 F 
6. (1:00.62) U F2 D' B2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R D' B' D' L' B L2 B D2 
7. 1:20.20 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 B2 L2 D2 F' L' U R' F D R F2 R2 U2 
8. 1:16.71 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 U2 L2 F L B2 U F2 L2 R U2 L 
9. 1:18.83 B2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 B L' F2 D' L' R2 F U2 L2 
10. 1:04.28 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U' F L2 B' L B2 D' B U2 B' U' 
11. 1:19.74 B L F U' D L' U R U F2 U2 D2 F R2 F U2 B' L2 D2 L2 
12. 1:24.84 L' U2 F' D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F R2 F L2 D L' U' L R' F D F'


----------



## One Wheel (May 11, 2016)

This thread isn't dead, is it?


----------



## kbrune (May 13, 2016)

Seems that way. I would take over the duties but 99% of my time visiting this forum is with my phone and I have no idea how to generate scrambles quickly.


----------



## One Wheel (May 13, 2016)

I'll give it a shot then, because I want to race even if nobody else does. Feel free to make corrections, or take over the thread.

*Round 28 Results*:

GenTheThief – 1:54.84 Race to sub-2:00 [3/3]
One Wheel – DNF Race to sub-2:00 [0/3]
mafergut – 1:49.20 Race to sub-1:45 [0/3]
kbrune – 1:32.55 Race to sub-1:30 [0/3]
pyr14 – 1:17.63 Race to sub-1:00 [0/3]

GenTheThief graduates race to sub-2:00.

Two sets of scrambles, for impatient people like me  Round 29 ends *May 20th*.

*Round 29a*
1. F D L' B Fw2 Uw2 F' B2 Rw' Fw' L2 D2 B' L' F' Uw2 Fw2 B' L2 R2 Uw' R B U Uw' L' F L' Rw D' U' F' U' R' Uw' Rw' F' Uw L2 B'
2. Fw' F2 B2 Rw Fw' B L D' Rw F2 D' F' Rw2 Uw' R2 L' U' D' Uw R' Uw' Fw2 L2 Fw2 Uw' Fw B Rw' D Fw F' L Fw' Uw F2 Rw2 U2 Rw U' L2
3. Fw U' L2 Uw' D2 U' L' D L2 D' Uw' Fw U Uw2 L' Fw2 U L R U' B2 D' Rw' B' R2 F' Uw R' F2 Rw2 U Fw Uw' Fw2 B R Fw' L D F
4. L2 U' R F U Uw Fw F R' D Uw' R2 L2 Fw2 F2 B L' D R2 U F Uw' U2 Rw Fw' U' F2 B2 L2 Fw2 D' F' D2 B2 L Uw' U' B R2 F2
5. Fw Rw2 Fw2 R Uw L' B' Rw2 B Rw2 D' Fw B R' D' U' Fw' F2 U B' Uw' F' L' D2 U2 R' B2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw' U' Fw' Rw L2 Fw U' D Uw
6. U B U L2 Uw B Fw D' F2 U2 B2 Fw D' L2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 Uw2 R B2 Rw U' Uw' D R' L F2 Rw2 F Fw R2 B2 R2 Fw2 L' U2 F2 Fw'
7. L' Fw2 Rw2 U F L B Rw2 B' D F' Rw' R B2 Uw D' L' Uw' F' Fw B2 Rw' F' R' D' Uw2 U2 Fw R2 L Uw D2 B L2 Uw' D2 F Fw2 Rw2 R
8. F Fw2 B' L2 Uw2 U F D2 Rw D L' Fw' R Rw2 B2 D2 U2 Fw' Uw' D Fw2 U F' Fw L2 F D' L2 R2 B Rw2 Fw2 Rw L' F2 Rw B' L2 Uw2 Fw'
9. Fw2 Rw' D L' Uw' R2 U2 Fw U L' Uw Rw2 F2 Rw D F' Rw' B U' L2 Fw2 R2 F D2 L Rw F Uw' D' Rw2 F2 L2 D2 Uw2 R2 U F' U' B' F2
10. B L2 Fw' B' R F Rw Fw2 F' U2 L2 D' Fw U' L B Rw2 Fw D' R2 Uw' D' F Uw R2 Fw F' D2 R2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw B2 U' R B' F L' F
11. U2 Rw' B U Fw F D' B2 R2 Fw2 U' Uw F2 R2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 F2 U' B' F' D' Rw2 Uw2 B Rw Uw U L2 Uw R F2 Rw' U2 B2 F2 D2 L2 Fw' Rw'
12. Uw2 D' B R F B' R' Rw' F2 U' Fw D2 F2 D' L2 D Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw L U' R Fw' F2 Uw2 L F' U' B' U2 B U Rw U' R' Fw U2 F2 Rw2

*Round 29b*
1. L2 R' Rw' B' D B2 F U2 Fw' L' B2 Uw' R2 L2 D' L2 R2 Rw2 F2 D2 R2 Uw' D R' Uw' F2 D2 B2 U2 L Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' D' F' Uw2 F Uw' U
2. Fw L R' B R L' Rw2 F2 D' R' F2 D' Fw2 D' U2 Uw2 L' R2 Fw' L' Fw U2 Fw2 B' U F' B' D2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw L' U Rw R2 B2 L2 U' Fw2
3. Fw Rw' U R' Fw F L' D U' B' Uw' F2 Fw U' Fw' R L' F2 Uw' Rw Fw2 B' R Rw2 L2 D2 R Rw2 U' Rw' Uw2 Fw D F2 R' Fw' B2 Uw' R2 Uw2
4. U F Uw2 L Uw' U' Fw2 F2 Rw2 L F R Rw' F2 Fw U F' U' Fw' Uw R B L' Fw2 B' F Uw2 L' R' F2 B Rw' Uw' B R U2 F R' Rw B
5. L2 Uw' F2 B' L' Fw D' L' D' B Rw2 U Fw U Rw2 L R F L U' Rw2 F2 U' Uw' R L2 B D F Fw2 R' Rw Uw F2 D Uw2 L' Uw L Rw
6. U' B D2 U' B' R D' Uw Rw2 Fw2 D Uw U2 R2 L' U F' L F U D' R' Uw2 U' L2 Uw' B R U' Uw' F2 Rw' B' D Uw' F B Fw2 Uw2 B
7. Uw2 L2 Rw Fw2 D' L2 Uw2 R2 Rw' U' R' Uw' R Fw Uw L2 D2 L U' B2 Uw2 D2 L F R' D F L F2 D B' Rw2 U R L Uw R2 B2 Fw' Uw
8. F Fw2 L2 R2 D Fw2 Uw2 Fw' R2 L D Uw Rw2 L R' Fw2 Rw D Uw' R2 L Fw B' Rw' Fw2 R2 U2 L' B' F2 U' D' B2 R F' D Fw2 D' F2 Uw'
9. Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 L' R Fw2 Rw' F2 Fw2 U' B2 Uw2 D Rw' D U' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 R' U F Rw2 U' L' Rw2 D2 Fw' U' Uw2 Fw2 F2 R Fw' D2 Fw' B' F
10. U2 Rw L Fw' Uw2 Fw L2 Fw F D' Uw' U2 Fw' L2 D2 Uw2 L' D2 Uw2 R' Fw L' U L2 Uw2 U F2 R Rw D2 Rw Uw2 B2 Uw L Fw' F B2 U' R2
11. Uw2 R2 Rw2 F' U Rw2 B U Fw' L Uw2 B' Fw' F R D2 Rw B' R' F R2 L D' R L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' U2 B Uw2 U2 F2 Rw' R2 F2 L2 U B Fw2
12. Uw2 F Rw D2 Rw2 D F2 U' L' D2 U L' Rw R2 Uw F' D' U2 Fw' Uw' L U L2 Rw Fw U R2 L F Fw2 R2 F D' Uw2 Fw2 B U' Rw F' Uw2


----------



## pyr14 (May 14, 2016)

r29a
race to sub 1

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-14
avg of 12: 1:11.49

Time List:
1. 1:05.01 L D2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 D R F' U B' R' B U' L' 
2. 1:18.25 D F2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L B' F2 D2 F' D R' B D 
3. 1:19.42 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 B R' B' L' B2 L' U2 F2 D 
4. 1:19.02 F' U L B2 L D' R L' B2 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D F2 B' 
5. 1:13.67 D' F R2 D R' D2 R B' R D2 F2 U2 R2 F B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 
6. 1:14.67 U R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 F U' F U' R2 D2 B R' 
7. (1:45.91) U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F' U' L F2 R2 F R' D2 F' D 
8. 58.01 D2 F' L2 U2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R F' R' B D' R' F' U2 F R' 
9. (54.04) L D2 R2 D' B L2 U2 R B L' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D F2 
10. 1:08.38 D' R2 U L2 U' L F' D B2 R D2 B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 D' 
11. 1:14.57 R F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R F' L' U' B' F L U F D2 
12. 1:03.88 D' U2 L B2 R' D2 L2 U2 R D2 R' B2 D' L2 B' F' R2 D U2 L2

i think that 54 is pb. i proably wont do part b. 4x4 is too boring and painful to do.


----------



## mafergut (May 14, 2016)

*Round 29a - Race to Sub 1:45 at 4x4*
Cube: CB G4 Stickerless
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-14
*avg of 12: 1:31.51 [1/3]*

Time List:
(1:44.48), 1:23.08, 1:42.84, 1:41.87, 1:32.20, 1:13.44, 1:29.65, (1:10.91), 1:27.79, 1:30.86, 1:31.92, 1:41.38

Wow! I have improved a lot since I changed to 3-2-3 pairing (from 6-2)! Now I'm closer to sub-1:30 than what I would have dreamed of a couple weeks ago. In fact, I rolled the 4 first solves of this average and got it down to PB 1:29.30, 1st sub 1:30. Also PB Ao5 (1:23.63) and PB single twice, 1st 1:13, 2 solves later 1:10.

Thanks @One Wheel for reviving the race!!!!


----------



## One Wheel (May 14, 2016)

Round 29a - Race to sub-2:00

Ao12: 2:20.95
1. 2:43.04
2. 2:02.22+
3. 2:51.62
4. 2:02.23
5. 2:13.96
6. 2:51.35
7. 2:13.38
8. 2:16.83
9. 2:17.84
10. 2:11.10
11. 2:06.80
12. 2:22.92

Not even any sub-2 singles :-(. 1 and 3 somehow I ended up with Gc perms and I was somehow doing part of a Gc and part of a Gb, I think. Had to start over with f2l. My G-perms are a little shaky, and today is worse than usual. I'll try the second half when my hands are warmer.

Round 29b Race to sub-2:00

Ao12: 2:18.04

1. 2:07.17
2. 2:13.87
3. 2:17.59
4. (DNF)
5. 2:19.86
6. 2:19.30
7. 2:32.34
8. (1:45.38)
9. 2:14.43
10. 2:16.84
11. 2:36.16
12. 2:02.79

Better on the PLLs. Some of these felt really good, especially 4 and 8 . Bumped the timer on 4.


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 16, 2016)

Round 29a - Race to Sub-2m

*Ao12: 2:12.85*

2:05.55, (3:12.59,) 2:16.62, 2:28.07, 1:50.42, 2:19.81, 2:31.92, 2:26.66, 2:12.61, 1:59.17, (1:41.83,) 1:57.62

Round 29b - Race to Sub-2m

*Ao12: DNF*

1:57.62, (1:49.01,) 1:58.20, 2:07.38, 2:09.20, 2:05.36, 1:58.85, 2:01.51, (DNF,) 2:08.72, 1:59.51, DNF, 2:02.54

I'm a bit out of practice with 4x4 but seemed to be getting better towards the end of the first average. The 1:41 was a PB single.

Thanks for picking up the running of this comp, @One Wheel.


----------



## muchacho (May 16, 2016)

Round 29
Race to sub 2:00

Ao12: 2:11.70 // PB

2:10.98 2:16.27 2:00.83 2:10.37 (DNF) 2:18.54 2:11.42 2:05.81 2:15.02 2:06.30 2:21.42 (1:57.78)


----------



## kbrune (May 16, 2016)

Round 29 a
To sub 1:30
Ave: 1:37.61

2:14.92, 1:37.29, 1:31.29, 1:26.72, 1:45.36, 1:14.19, 1:27.51, 1:29.84, 1:35.66, 1:49.53, 1:26.68, 2:06.25

Not bad. Havent done 4x4 in a while. Counting 2 sucks but I had some good solves. Hopefully 29b will improve.


29b
Ave: 1:37.19

1:37.49, 1:18.05, 1:34.20, 1:41.92, 2:07.12, 1:31.06, 1:36.31, 1:37.16, 1:47.88, 1:30.56, 1:39.99, 1:35.28

Well there was improvement lol
Keep on truckin I suppose


----------



## Sarah86 (May 17, 2016)

Round 29a
Race to sub 1:20 average
Yau - Mini Moyu Aosu

1. 1:44.05
2. 1:38.00
3. 1:46.97
4. 1:36.96
5. 1:21.37
6. 1:41.91
7. 1:36.06
8. 1:19.24
9. 1:25.30
10. 1:20.95
11. 1:58.43
12. 1:18.61

ao12-1:33.08
A little better than what I expected I suppose.


----------



## joopsmarko (May 19, 2016)

r29a
Race to 1:30
1) 1:38.71
2) (1:11.41)
3) 1:23.16
4) 1:39.07
5) 1:36.45
6) 1:33.90
7) (1:59.29)
8) 1:38.73
9) 1:23.50
10) 1:39.98
11) 1:38.18
12) 1:38.78

avg. 1:35.05
Started out well, but solves 7 and 8 really killed my vibe.

r29b

1) (1:20.75)
2) 1:31.97
3) 1:33.00
4) 1:38.87
5) 1:37.67
6) 1:22.10
7) (1:43.51)
8) 1:40.90
9) 1:24.74
10) 1:30.32
11) 1:24.85
12) 1:26.16

avg. 1:31.06(PB)
More consistant than the first, just a little more practice and I'll be there


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 19, 2016)

R29a Sub 1:00 (CB G4, Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-18
avg of 12: 57.639

Time List:
1:00.837, 1:01.365, 57.684, 58.746, 1:00.292, 58.166, (1:03.254), 55.258, (46.765), 53.602, 58.274, 52.164

Pretty good for being 11:00PM


----------



## One Wheel (May 20, 2016)

Sometime in the next 2 days or so I'll find time to go through and figure up results of round 29 and load some new scrambles, unless somebody else wants to do it first.


----------



## Isaac VM (May 21, 2016)

Round 29a
Race to 1:45
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu mini
*Ao12: 1:51.72*

1. 1:53.75 
2. 2:06.57 
3. 1:58.98 
4. 1:50.19 
5. 1:46.39 
6. 1:33.43 
7. (2:07.89)
8. 1:43.09 
9. 1:56.49 
10. 1:52.72
11. (1:32.25)
12. 1:55.52


----------



## mafergut (May 21, 2016)

*Round 29b - Race to Sub 1:45 at 4x4*
Cube: CB G4 Stickerless
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
*avg of 12: 1:38.06 [2/3]*

Time List:
1:29.41, 1:25.85, 1:35.58, (1:19.29), (DNF), 1:23.27, 1:35.76, 1:30.77, 1:44.05, 1:33.67, 2:12.40, 1:49.74

The DNF forced me to complete a solve over 2min after a center messup during pairing and the last solve was also ugly out of frustration. Anyway, I'll take the sub-1:45.


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 21, 2016)

Hey guys! Newbie here, both to the forum and to cubing. (NOTE: I refrained from using the term "SPEED CUBING" because I'm only just beginning).

I happened upon this thread a week or so ago. I did the previous scrambles and got an A012 of 3:52.4. Tossing out the high/low and my average was 3:49.4. I hit my personal best that week with 3:15.5, but that was tossed out since it was my fastest. 

Regarding THIS most recent set of scrambles I did the following times:
3:36.1, 3:40.9, 3:45.9, 3:21.9, 3:15.2, 3:31.9, 3:03.5**, 3:09.8, 3:42.4, 3:47.1, 3:27.1, 4:11.4.

**was my personal best. I also had two other times faster than my previous PB. That 4:11 was just a hot mess and the 3:03 seemed like a surprisingly quick solve, but hey... that's how it goes.

Ao12 was 3:32.8. Toss out high/low and 3:31.8. 

Pretty decent improvement in a week, at least I thought. I'm not really sure what I'm racing toward, but I'd love to get sub 3 min to begin and go from there.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 21, 2016)

R29b Sub 1:00 (Hoya, CB G4)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
avg of 12: 59.693

Time List:
57.849, 56.126, (1:07.610), (52.037), 59.548, 58.480, 1:07.396, 55.948, 1:04.143, 54.890, 1:06.774, 55.775
Eh, still sub 1.

Oh I graduated, I got a 58 avg on r27.


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 22, 2016)

I'm seriously impressed with these sub 1 min times/avg for 4x4! Very nicely done and motivation for me to keep practicing.


----------



## joopsmarko (May 22, 2016)

pyr14- sub 1- 0/3
mafergut- sub 1:45- 2/3
shaky hands- sub 2- 0/3
muchacho- sub 2- 0/3
kbrune- sub 1:30- 0/3
Sarah86- sub 1:20- 0/3
joopsmarko- sub 1:30- 0/3
Ordway Persyn- sub 1- 3/3 GRADUATES
Issac VM- sub 1:45- 0/3
Spartan Sailor- sub 3:15- 0/3
One Wheel- sub 2- 0/3

Ordway, you can choose a new goal if you want.
Once again, 2 sets of scrambles for those who do not want to wait.

R30a

1) F' Fw2 L' R2 Uw2 U Fw R' F D2 L U B Fw Uw' L' Rw' U' D B2 F D' L' Fw2 U' Uw R U Fw B Uw' B' L B2 L' Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw D2
2) R2 F2 Rw D U Fw2 L R' Rw2 Fw D2 F' U' D2 Uw' Rw' B' U' L F L' D' Uw U' L' R B' U2 Rw' Uw' R2 F D' U' L' B2 Uw' F U2 Fw
3) Rw2 L R F2 Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 F' Uw B F Rw Uw R B2 D' F' Rw2 R2 F2 Fw2 Uw R' F R L' Uw' B' D2 Fw L' D' R' U' R' L2
4) B U' D' Rw' D2 Rw' R U' D' B' D L' Rw B Rw' F' U' F Uw F R B2 D' Uw2 R' F D2 L Uw' R2 D2 B' D2 Uw U' R L2 F B2 L
5) F2 Fw L2 D' Uw B' Uw Rw2 L' R' U' Fw' U Rw2 B' Fw L2 D' R L U B2 Rw' D Uw' R2 L' D B' F' R2 Rw2 B' F U F' Uw2 U' L2 Uw
6) Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw R' F2 Fw R Uw' L2 U' Uw2 Fw' D' Rw2 D Rw' R2 U F L2 F' Fw R D Fw Uw' F2 L' Fw2 F R Uw R2 D Uw U' R' B' L'
7) L F' R2 Rw2 F2 R F' U2 Uw Fw2 F Rw U' B F U' D' F Uw' R' U' Uw Rw L' B' U B' R L' Uw' Rw2 D2 Rw' L' Fw D Uw' B R L2
8) L' D2 U' Fw U F' R' B L B F' Fw' U' R' Fw' B L B2 D' F2 L B Uw' U' L2 Rw U' L' B2 R Uw Fw Uw' D' Fw L' Uw R U' R2
9) Rw' F' Rw R' Fw2 B2 L Rw2 B2 Rw R' L F R' Rw' Uw L' B2 Uw2 L' D' L2 R D' Uw U2 Fw Uw2 D2 F U2 F' U R L2 Fw2 D' F2 U' D2
10) B2 D' B2 L D' F' L2 D2 L' F R2 Rw Uw' L2 U D' R L' B' U2 Rw2 D2 F' Fw R Uw2 L' Fw L D2 Rw' B' Uw' Fw' D B D' Fw D2 U
11) Uw' L' D2 Uw' F D' L Uw R2 D U2 Rw' B U D L R2 U' D' Rw' D2 U Uw' Rw R2 Uw R' F2 Fw Uw' Rw' F B2 R2 U2 Uw' B Fw2 D2 Fw
12) F2 D' L' Rw' B2 Fw' F2 U R2 Rw Uw2 B' Rw2 R L Fw2 U F L U2 F2 B' U' B' Uw' D2 U' F2 D' Fw' Rw2 B Fw' U' B' L' Fw D2 F D2

R30b

1) D2 Uw2 L Fw' F2 R Rw D' U2 Uw B' Rw' Uw2 R D' Uw2 B U2 F R' U2 Uw L' Fw L Rw2 U Uw2 F' Uw2 D2 Fw U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 Rw' Uw2 B2
2) B Uw' B2 L2 R2 Uw2 Fw' R2 B' L D U R U' Rw Uw' Rw F2 D' U2 L' B Rw F Fw' Rw2 U' L2 B' D' U' F D' R2 D Fw Rw2 R L2 Uw2
3) U Fw' D' Rw2 U F2 B2 L2 F L' F' D L F2 D2 R' B F U2 B' R' D' U L2 Rw B R D' L2 D B Rw F U D L Uw U2 L Uw'
4) Uw' B Uw2 L' Uw2 B2 Rw U' F2 Rw2 D2 B Fw' D F2 Uw Rw' L' B2 L2 R2 D' U Rw F2 B' U' R D Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 Fw' L B F U Uw2
5) Fw Rw' F2 U Uw2 D2 Rw2 D L U2 Rw R' U B' R2 Fw' R B Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 R D2 F2 U' B F' U2 Rw2 U2 R' D2 Uw2 B2 D2 Rw2 L' D B2
6) L Uw2 U' L Fw U' L Rw' Fw2 D' Fw2 B' U Fw2 R' L2 U Fw F' Rw2 R Uw2 Rw F' L' B2 F' Rw' Fw2 L2 B R2 D' Rw' L2 R' Uw' B Uw' D
7) Uw D U' Fw' R U2 R2 B2 Rw' F D' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw' B' Uw2 L2 F2 Fw U' Fw2 R' B2 D Rw2 B Rw2 D2 B' L Uw2 D2 F2 Rw2 U' Uw2 R D2 Rw
8) R2 Rw F U' D F' Fw2 Rw L U2 B' Uw R Rw2 L' U' D2 F' D U' R2 Rw B' Fw' F D Rw2 U F2 Rw' F' Fw' U' L B2 R U' D B Fw'
9) F' Uw' Fw F2 L2 D' Uw U' L R2 Uw2 D2 Fw' L' Fw2 Rw B Uw' R2 Fw Rw U Rw' F' Rw' Uw B' F' R2 D2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw B L' R2 U2 B2 L2
10) R2 B2 R2 B' R' Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw' U F2 Rw R2 F Fw Uw2 B' Rw' Uw2 L R' D Rw Fw' B' L' R2 Fw L2 Fw B' L' F2 B2 L2 Rw' Fw Rw2 U L2
11) B R2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 B' L' Fw' F2 U' Uw2 F2 U' D2 Uw Rw' U' Rw F' Uw2 Rw' R2 B F' R2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw Uw U B Fw' F' L U Fw'
12) R2 L Rw' U2 B Fw Uw' F L R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 L' Rw' D R' Uw2 F2 D2 Uw F' B2 U L2 Rw' F' Rw2 F Uw' L B' L Fw F2 L' F2 Rw L


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 23, 2016)

I'm going to go for avg sub 3:15. Can I split the difference between 3:3 and 3? Incremental steps...


----------



## joopsmarko (May 23, 2016)

R30a
Race to 1:30
Avg. 1:28.68 (1/3)

1) 1:35.14
2) 1:24.29
3) (1:50.63)
4) 1:21.15
5) 1:26.86
6) 1:26.22
7) 1:27.89
8) 1:22.97
9) 1:48.53
10) 1:13.76
11) 1:39.98
12) (1:10.63)

That counting 1:48 really brought the average up, but still got it none the less.


----------



## joopsmarko (May 23, 2016)

SpartanSailor said:


> I'm going to go for avg sub 3:15. Can I split the difference between 3:3 and 3? Incremental steps...


Yea, I'll change that now


----------



## One Wheel (May 23, 2016)

joopsmarko said:


> pyr14- sub 1- 0/3
> mafergut- sub 1:45- 2/3
> shaky hands- sub 2- 0/3
> muchacho- sub 2- 0/3
> ...



I got 0/2 sub 2:00 as well. Thanks for doing this! I'm really busy at the moment.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 23, 2016)

R30a Sub 50 (Hoya, CB G4)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-22
avg of 12: 59.390

Time List:
1:01.785, 1:02.073, (48.910), (1:04.758), 1:01.403, 50.733, 1:04.549, 54.326, 1:00.747, 58.817, 57.477, 1:01.985
Meh.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 23, 2016)

Hey guys! I am new to this thread. I will be doing race to Sub-1.5. I am not sure if I should do round 30a or 30b (What is the point of 2 sets of scrambles?) so I will do 30a.

Round 30a

Race to Sub-1:30

Cube: Full Moyu Aosu

Average: 1:42.28

1. 1:49.62 OMG AT 1:20 I HAD A G PERM AND IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN PB BUT I SCREWED IT UP SO BAD (((( F' Fw2 L' R2 Uw2 U Fw R' F D2 L U B Fw Uw' L' Rw' U' D B2 F D' L' Fw2 U' Uw R U Fw B Uw' B' L B2 L' Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw D2 
2. 1:40.79 R2 F2 Rw D U Fw2 L R' Rw2 Fw D2 F' U' D2 Uw' Rw' B' U' L F L' D' Uw U' L' R B' U2 Rw' Uw' R2 F D' U' L' B2 Uw' F U2 Fw 
3. 1:41.79 Rw2 L R F2 Rw2 Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 F' Uw B F Rw Uw R B2 D' F' Rw2 R2 F2 Fw2 Uw R' F R L' Uw' B' D2 Fw L' D' R' U' R' L2 
4. 1:37.18 B U' D' Rw' D2 Rw' R U' D' B' D L' Rw B Rw' F' U' F Uw F R B2 D' Uw2 R' F D2 L Uw' R2 D2 B' D2 Uw U' R L2 F B2 L 
5. 1:28.77 F2 Fw L2 D' Uw B' Uw Rw2 L' R' U' Fw' U Rw2 B' Fw L2 D' R L U B2 Rw' D Uw' R2 L' D B' F' R2 Rw2 B' F U F' Uw2 U' L2 Uw 
6. (2:03.08) Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw R' F2 Fw R Uw' L2 U' Uw2 Fw' D' Rw2 D Rw' R2 U F L2 F' Fw R D Fw Uw' F2 L' Fw2 F R Uw R2 D Uw U' R' B' L' 
7. 1:52.31 L F' R2 Rw2 F2 R F' U2 Uw Fw2 F Rw U' B F U' D' F Uw' R' U' Uw Rw L' B' U B' R L' Uw' Rw2 D2 Rw' L' Fw D Uw' B R L2 
8. 1:41.58 L' D2 U' Fw U F' R' B L B F' Fw' U' R' Fw' B L B2 D' F2 L B Uw' U' L2 Rw U' L' B2 R Uw Fw Uw' D' Fw L' Uw R U' R2 
9. (1:28.10) Rw' F' Rw R' Fw2 B2 L Rw2 B2 Rw R' L F R' Rw' Uw L' B2 Uw2 L' D' L2 R D' Uw U2 Fw Uw2 D2 F U2 F' U R L2 Fw2 D' F2 U' D2 
10. 1:28.38 B2 D' B2 L D' F' L2 D2 L' F R2 Rw Uw' L2 U D' R L' B' U2 Rw2 D2 F' Fw R Uw2 L' Fw L D2 Rw' B' Uw' Fw' D B D' Fw D2 U 
11. 1:44.59 Uw' L' D2 Uw' F D' L Uw R2 D U2 Rw' B U D L R2 U' D' Rw' D2 U Uw' Rw R2 Uw R' F2 Fw Uw' Rw' F B2 R2 U2 Uw' B Fw2 D2 Fw 
12. 1:57.71 F2 D' L' Rw' B2 Fw' F2 U R2 Rw Uw2 B' Rw2 R L Fw2 U F L U2 F2 B' U' B' Uw' D2 U' F2 D' Fw' Rw2 B Fw' U' B' L' Fw D2 F D2


----------



## Sarah86 (May 23, 2016)

Race to sub 1:20
Round 30a
Cube-Mini Moyu Aosu
Method-Yau

ao12-1:35.35
1. 1:48.73
2. 1:36.68
3. 1:54.66
4. 1:31.11
5. 1:33.85
6. 1:19.98
7. 1:40.09
8. 1:39.57
9. 1:45.54
10. 1:23.25
11. 1:32.42
12. 1:22.22


----------



## joopsmarko (May 23, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> Hey guys! I am new to this thread. I will be doing race to Sub-1.5. I am not sure if I should do round 30a or 30b (What is the point of 2 sets of scrambles?) so I will do 30a.



Welcome! I posted 2 sets of scrambles so that if you want to do a second round of solves before I get around to posting more scrambles, you can do so. Not necessary to do though.


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 23, 2016)

Race to 3:15 (30a) (1/3)
Ao12: 3:05.07

(3:42.80), 2:59.19, 3:16.89, 3:41.36, 3:07.13, 2:44.53,
[2:43.03], 3:06.16, 3:03.10, 2:51.39, 2:57.06, 3:03.83

I was pumped when I got the 2:59... then about died when I was hit the timer on #6 and saw the time 2:44.53. I had to run off after that. Then returned and blazed (for me) the next 6!


----------



## One Wheel (May 23, 2016)

SpartanSailor said:


> Race to 3:15 (30a)
> Ao12: 3:05.07
> 
> (3:42.80), 2:59.19, 3:16.89, 3:41.36, 3:07.13, 2:44.53,
> ...



Nicely done. Your times look very similar to the times I was getting in late February. I've put a fair amount of work in on 4x4 since then, and I'm working on 2:00 now, with a PB of 1:41.xx. If I were you at this point I would aim for an even 3:00, because I think you can make a 3:00 average quite easily, probably even still this week. I improved fairly quickly to around 2:35-2:45, and it's been a much slower grind since then down to my current average of around 2:15-2:20. Keep at it!


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 23, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Nicely done. Your times look very similar to the times I was getting in late February. I've put a fair amount of work in on 4x4 since then, and I'm working on 2:00 now, with a PB of 1:41.xx. If I were you at this point I would aim for an even 3:00, because I think you can make a 3:00 average quite easily, probably even still this week. I improved fairly quickly to around 2:35-2:45, and it's been a much slower grind since then down to my current average of around 2:15-2:20. Keep at it!



I was surprised to jump so much in under a week. i definitely think breaking 3 (avg) is doable. I'm still learning OLLs which help a lot too. 

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 24, 2016)

Can you say when the rounds end when you post them please? Also, I just wanted to mention that I average 1:50 with Yau and my PB is 1:24.02. I would recommend to anyone below 3 min to learn yau. It is great method even for beginners. I would suggest learning basic reduction first because you use some aspects from that in yau.


----------



## earth2dan (May 24, 2016)

Round 30a
Race to sub 1:15
Cyclone Boys G4 (stickerless)
AO12: *1:32.44*

1:36.78, 1:31.53, 1:28.78, (1:17.50), 1:21.56, 1:36.14, 1:40.37, 1:27.38, 1:27.98, 1:32.28, (2:07.68), 1:41.55

Gonna use this race to break in my G4, just for you @mafergut . Not a great result for me, but I'm still breaking in this puzzle and getting used to it so I'm not too disappointed. I really like the colours on this cube, just trying to deal with the catching and hoping it will get better as I break it in.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 24, 2016)

Hopeful average below 1:40, we'll see

Round 30b

Race to Sub-1:30

Cube: Full Size Moyu Aosu

Average: 1:48.70 PB average of 12 for me with 2 pbs! XD

Times:

1. 1:58.92 D2 Uw2 L Fw' F2 R Rw D' U2 Uw B' Rw' Uw2 R D' Uw2 B U2 F R' U2 Uw L' Fw L Rw2 U Uw2 F' Uw2 D2 Fw U2 R2 D2 L2 R2 Rw' Uw2 B2 
2. 2:01.12 B Uw' B2 L2 R2 Uw2 Fw' R2 B' L D U R U' Rw Uw' Rw F2 D' U2 L' B Rw F Fw' Rw2 U' L2 B' D' U' F D' R2 D Fw Rw2 R L2 Uw2 
3. 1:50.58 U Fw' D' Rw2 U F2 B2 L2 F L' F' D L F2 D2 R' B F U2 B' R' D' U L2 Rw B R D' L2 D B Rw F U D L Uw U2 L Uw' 
4. 1:23.53 FIRST PB OMG Uw' B Uw2 L' Uw2 B2 Rw U' F2 Rw2 D2 B Fw' D F2 Uw Rw' L' B2 L2 R2 D' U Rw F2 B' U' R D Rw' Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 Fw' L B F U Uw2 
5. 1:43.69 Fw Rw' F2 U Uw2 D2 Rw2 D L U2 Rw R' U B' R2 Fw' R B Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 R D2 F2 U' B F' U2 Rw2 U2 R' D2 Uw2 B2 D2 Rw2 L' D B2 
6. 1:55.38 L Uw2 U' L Fw U' L Rw' Fw2 D' Fw2 B' U Fw2 R' L2 U Fw F' Rw2 R Uw2 Rw F' L' B2 F' Rw' Fw2 L2 B R2 D' Rw' L2 R' Uw' B Uw' D 
7. (1:22.22) SECOND PB IN AN AVERAGE OF 12 NO WAY XD Uw D U' Fw' R U2 R2 B2 Rw' F D' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw' B' Uw2 L2 F2 Fw U' Fw2 R' B2 D Rw2 B Rw2 D2 B' L Uw2 D2 F2 Rw2 U' Uw2 R D2 Rw 
8. 1:38.12 R2 Rw F U' D F' Fw2 Rw L U2 B' Uw R Rw2 L' U' D2 F' D U' R2 Rw B' Fw' F D Rw2 U F2 Rw' F' Fw' U' L B2 R U' D B Fw' 
9. 1:37.81 F' Uw' Fw F2 L2 D' Uw U' L R2 Uw2 D2 Fw' L' Fw2 Rw B Uw' R2 Fw Rw U Rw' F' Rw' Uw B' F' R2 D2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Rw B L' R2 U2 B2 L2 
10. 1:54.10 R2 B2 R2 B' R' Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw' U F2 Rw R2 F Fw Uw2 B' Rw' Uw2 L R' D Rw Fw' B' L' R2 Fw L2 Fw B' L' F2 B2 L2 Rw' Fw Rw2 U L2 
11. (2:26.16) B R2 D R2 F2 B2 U2 B' L' Fw' F2 U' Uw2 F2 U' D2 Uw Rw' U' Rw F' Uw2 Rw' R2 B F' R2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw Uw U B Fw' F' L U Fw' 
12. 2:03.73 R2 L Rw' U2 B Fw Uw' F L R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R2 L' Rw' D R' Uw2 F2 D2 Uw F' B2 U L2 Rw' F' Rw2 F Uw' L B' L Fw F2 L' F2 Rw L


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 24, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Round 30a
> Race to sub 3:15
> Cyclone Boys G4 (stickerless)
> AO12: *1:32.44*
> ...



I use a Cyclone Boys 4x4. I have the slightly older, but similar version. My son recently got the G4. It's far smoother than mine. I may have to get a G4 as well.


----------



## mafergut (May 24, 2016)

*Round 30a - Race to Sub 1:45 at 4x4*
Cube: CB G4 Stickerless
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-24
*avg of 12: 1:34.84 [3/3]*

Time List:
1:26.92, 1:33.21, (1:17.75), 1:56.33, 1:21.12, 1:29.35, (DNF), 1:38.75, 1:38.25, 1:21.46, 1:30.15, 1:52.79

Again a DNF (failed an OLL parity alg for some reason) and two counting 1:50+ solves (problems with pairing) spoiling the average but enough to graduate in the race to sub 1:45.

Starting on 30b scrambles I will run to sub 1:30 and that's where the real challenge begins. I'm close but not there yet.

Also, @earth2dan. You don't have to break it in just because of me  but I think if you do it you will enjoy the puzzle a lot. I hope you don't think you wasted your time a couple of weeks from now.


----------



## muchacho (May 24, 2016)

Race to sub 2:00

Round 30a
Ao12: DNF
2:32.622 DNF 2:15.83 2:25.21 2:10.12 2:20.42 2:05.44 2:35.01 DNF DNS DNS DNS

Round 30b
Ao12: 2:05.334
2:12.71 (2:26.53) 2:15.90 2:10.74 1:53.69 (1:45.28) 1:50.31 2:10.46 2:14.584 2:11.808 2.04.882 1:48.26

I should have warmed up


----------



## Isaac VM (May 25, 2016)

Round 30a
Race to 1:45
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu mini

*Ao12: 1:47.99*

1. 1:56.47
2. 1:48.72
3. 1:48.06 
4. (1:59.12)
5. 1:43.21 
6. (1:32.97)
7. 1:41.98
8. 1:43.38 
9. 1:41.55
10. 1:53.37
11. 1:48.62
12. 1:54.52

Frustating beginning and end, I'll try the second set of scrambles in a couple of days


----------



## GenTheThief (May 25, 2016)

Round: 30a
Race To Sub: 1:30
Cube: YuXin (New, not broken in or lubed)
Method: Yau
*Average: 1:42.50*

1) (1:25.72)
2) 1:55.02
3) (2:08.06) put edges around wrong center, and built centers in wrong order
4) 1:34.97
5) 1:38.00
6) 1:42.13
7) 1:43.01
8) 1:37.76
9) 1:39.44
10) 1:59.20
11) 1:33.04+
12) 1:44.41

Wow. This cube is amazing. I previously had a shengshou, which was great compared to my rubik's brand, but still lacked corner cutting. I can't wait to break this in more and lube it.
I will probably do 30b later.


----------



## One Wheel (May 26, 2016)

Round 30a
Race to sub-2:00
Yau, Aosu
Ao12: 2:14.04

1. 2:15.5
2. 2:24.7
3. 2:09.8
4. 2:03.7
5. 2:21.3
6. DNF
7. 2:05.8
8. 2:12.6
9. 2:13.9
10. 2:21.2
11. 2:11.9
12. 1:53.8

Why is it that OLL parity takes me 8-9 seconds, yet all of my fastest solves have OLL parity?


----------



## SpartanSailor (May 26, 2016)

Finally finished round 30b... this, by all measures and accounts, was much worse than 30a. But I made it.

Ao12: 3:12.94 (2/3)
Fastest Single: 2:52.76

1. 2:54.63
2. 3:01.63
3. 3:13.99
4. 3:03.89
5. 3:33.21
6. 2:53.03
7. (2:52.76)
8. 3:43.37 {this is where it felt like I just couldn't see the pairs to match edges and only slow after this to the end...
9. [3:53.32]
10. 3:24.26
11. 3:09.56
12. 3:11.86

Seemed like I was getting edge parity a LOT with a bunch of corner parities as well. But, that' the 4x4x4 breaks!!


----------



## GenTheThief (May 26, 2016)

Round: 30b
Race to Sub: 1:30
Cube: Yuxin
Method: Yau
*Average: 1:50.55*

1) 1:42.13
2) 1:38.15
3) 2:16.53 (pop)
4) (DNF) (1:33.36, unseen parity)
5) 1:33.64
6) 3:21.45 (2 pops, double parity)
7) (1:25.32) (PB!)
8) 1:40.95 (popped while scrambleing, did wrong COLL, messed up U-perm)
9) 2:33.05 (popped)
10) 1:52.19
11) 1:33.33
12) 1:48.62

I lubed and tightly tensioned my yuxin, but it pops like _crazy_ (~1 every 3 solves). Still, it's better than my shengshou.
Actually. I haven't had an average this bad in a while, even with my shengshou. I need to find a way to make it stop popping.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 27, 2016)

R30b (Hoya, CB G4)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-27
avg of 12: 58.770

Time List:
57.227, (51.360), 56.620, 1:01.500, 53.398, 1:02.987, 55.993, 1:00.152, 56.952, 1:03.981, 58.889, (1:10.480)
eh.


----------



## mafergut (May 28, 2016)

*Round 30b - Race to Sub 1:30 at 4x4*
Cube: CB G4 Stickerless
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-28
*avg of 12: 1:33.72 [0/3]*

Time List:
(1:20.80), 1:26.34, 1:44.98, 1:36.95, 1:32.95, 1:43.52, (2:01.67), 1:31.13, 1:31.90, 1:25.05, 1:30.86, 1:33.45

Well, right after graduating sub-1:45 on round 30a it was maybe too much to ask to succeed already in sub-1:30 but, except for the non-counting 2:01 the rest of the average felt quite consistent with no counting sup-1:45 solves. But, to be able to get to 1:30 I need to get a tiny bit more consistent and also get rid of some pauses here and there. Funny that I did this with just one solve as warmup and the fastest solve was the 1st


----------



## pyr14 (May 29, 2016)

r30a
race to sub 1
0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-29
avg of 12: 1:14.74

Time List:
1. 1:08.21 (-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-3, -3)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(3, -4)/(3, 0)/(0, -2) 
2. (1:28.80) (1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -1)/(0, -4)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0) 
3. 1:05.41 (4, 0)/(-3, 0)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -2)/(3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(-3, -4)/ 
4. 1:23.63 (0, 2)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(1, -2)/(3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(2, -2)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -4)/(6, 0) 
5. 1:13.80 (-3, -4)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(3, 0)/(1, -5)/(6, -1)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(0, -2)/ 
6. 1:24.17 (-3, -1)/(1, -2)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-4, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -2)/(2, 0)/(6, -1)/(4, 0)/(4, 0) 
7. (58.04) (0, 2)/(6, -3)/(1, -2)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -2)/(0, -4)/(4, -2)/(6, 0) 
8. 1:18.83 (0, 2)/(0, 3)/(4, -5)/(-4, -4)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, -2)/(4, -4)/(-2, 0) 
9. 1:15.24 (-2, -3)/(2, -1)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-2, -2)/(1, 0)/(-2, -2)/(-1, 0) 
10. 1:10.49 (0, 5)/(0, -3)/(-2, 4)/(3, 0)/(5, 0)/(6, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, -5)/(6, -4)/(4, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
11. 1:13.68 (-5, 0)/(2, 5)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(6, -2)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3) 
12. 1:13.88 (0, 5)/(-5, 4)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-4, -1)/(-3, -2)/(3, 0)/(1, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(6, -2)/(-5, 0)/(0, -4)


----------



## Isaac VM (May 29, 2016)

Round 30b
Race to 1:45
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu (Just breaking in my new cube, I think it's going to replace the mini version)

*Ao12: 1:45.96*

1:47.34, (2:04.18), 1:38.24, 1:47.60, 1:48.10, 2:00.11, 1:47.69, 1:57.68, 1:34.12, 1:35.24, 1:43.44, (1:24.39)

Almost there! That last solve was pretty fantastic, no pauses :3


----------



## joopsmarko (May 30, 2016)

Round 30 results
Ordway Persyn- sub 50- 0/3
pyr14- sub 1- 0/3
earth2dan- sub 1:15- 0/3
Sarah86- sub 1:20- 0/3
joopsmarko- sub 1:30- 1/3
GentheThief- sub 1:30- 0/3
mafergut- sub 1:30- 0/3 (Graduates 1:45)
EchecsRex- sub 1:45- 0/3
Issac VM- sub 1:45- 0/3
muchacho- sub 2- 0/3
One Wheel- sub 2- 0/3
Spartan Sailor- sub 3:15- 2/3

Good luck to Spartan Sailor this week.

Let me know if you want a second set, if so, I will probably post them about midway through the week. (Probably Thursday)

Round 31 scrambles

1. D F R' D' R' Rw' B Rw' B' Uw Rw' D U' Rw U D2 Rw' D2 Rw L2 Fw' Rw' L2 D' B R2 U' D' F2 U2 Uw2 R' D' Rw2 B' L2 U' R2 D2 R2
2. B' D2 R' U' Rw' B2 U' R2 F2 D U F' R2 B' L Rw U R2 Fw' F' Uw' Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Rw U F Fw L2 Rw2 B2 D' R L' Fw L F
3. R2 D2 U2 Rw Fw2 R U' Fw2 D' F2 Uw2 U' D2 B' Rw' B2 R F' U' R2 Uw U B' R2 Rw Uw2 Rw D2 L2 F Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw' R2 Fw' F2 D' U' R2
4. U' B L' Fw Rw' R B2 F Rw' Fw2 L R2 Rw' F Uw2 D' Rw' Uw' L' U Fw R Fw2 L' Fw R' D' U B U' Fw' D2 B2 Fw' F' Uw' R2 D' R' B
5. F Fw R2 U Fw2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 Fw2 F' D F2 Fw' L Fw Uw' R2 L2 D' U2 Fw' L2 F2 R L B' R2 Uw' B L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw Fw'
6. U2 R' Rw' D U' Rw2 D R F Fw' Uw Rw2 L Uw F2 U2 R' F2 B Rw' F' L' Uw D' Fw' U' D2 B' F Uw F' Rw Fw2 Uw' B Uw Rw' L2 Fw' Uw
7. U2 D Fw L' D2 Fw' F B R2 F' R' B' D Fw' Rw' Fw' D' R' Rw' F2 Fw2 D' B' Fw' L Rw2 B2 R Uw2 D' Fw L Fw U' F' R F' D' L2 Uw2
8. L2 F R B' Uw Rw' L2 Uw' Fw D Fw' D2 U' F2 L' Uw2 B Uw' Fw' B' F Uw2 Fw2 Rw' L R2 Uw2 U2 B2 R' D' R' B' R2 F L' Fw F2 U' B'
9. Uw' R2 Fw2 D' U L' Rw' Uw D U2 F B2 Fw' R2 B F Rw2 B' F2 Fw Rw' D' F D L2 B' D Fw' R F' R L B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L R'
10. U' D L Uw2 Rw' B L' Fw2 Uw2 R' U Rw' R2 Fw' R Fw2 L' Uw R Uw2 D' L' Uw B' F Rw' Fw2 R2 Rw Uw2 F L2 Uw' Fw2 R' Uw U2 R' D' Rw
11. U' D' Rw' L2 Fw' B F' Rw Fw2 L' Uw' F Fw2 U Uw R Fw F' R Rw B' Rw D2 U L' R' F R2 U' L B2 R' D' U' F' L2 D2 U2 L Uw
12. L' Uw U2 D2 B F' R2 Rw2 B Fw D' Uw F' Fw2 D' R' L B' R' L2 D' Fw2 Uw2 L B2 Fw L2 U Uw' B2 D2 L B2 L Fw' U' F' Uw' U' R


----------



## EchecsRex (May 30, 2016)

I am going to change to Sub-1:45 if that is ok. Thanks!


----------



## pyr14 (May 30, 2016)

r31
race to sub 1
0/3

ao12= 1:14.62

1:12.86
1:12.49
1:13.23
1:26.65
1:17.50
1:16.43
1:11.29
1:12.87
1:13.63
1:05.87
1:09.18+
DNF


----------



## joopsmarko (May 30, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> I am going to change to Sub-1:45 if that is ok. Thanks!


Sure thing, I'll change it now.


----------



## Sarah86 (May 30, 2016)

Round 31
Race to sub 1:20
Cube - mini moyu aosu
Method - yau
Ao12- 1:29.99
1. 1:28.20
2. 1:42.22
3. 1:47.69
4. 1:25.90
5. 1:25.19
6. 1:34.67
7. 1:25.77
8. 1:28.17
9. 1:31.92
10. 1:26.96
11. 1:30.89
12. 1:13.74 - personal best woooot

Also I noticed that I wasn't included in the round 30 scores that were just posted...


----------



## joopsmarko (May 30, 2016)

Round 31
sub 1:30
avg. 1:30.52

1. 1:34.11 
2. 1:30.51 
3. 1:27.61 
4. (1:13.86) 
5. 1:28.62 
6. 1:42.83 
7. 1:24.52 
8. 1:27.21 
9. 1:18.88 
10. 1:36.83+ 
11. (1:43.53)
12. 1:34.00 

I choked it at the end.


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 30, 2016)

Round 31
Race to Sub-2m

*Ao12: 1:59.01*

1:46.78, (1:35.16,) 1:52.35, 1:57.09, 2:12.63, 2:03.99, 2:07.24, 1:56.63, (3:13.67,) 1:52.41, 1:42.45, 2:18.57

The 1m 35s solve is a single PB.


----------



## EchecsRex (May 30, 2016)

Round 31

Race to Sub-1:45

Cube: Full Moyu Aosu

Average: 1:38.24

PB Single! 1:15.49
PB Ao5! 1:30.19
PB Ao12! 1:38.24

Times:

1. (1:55.12) D F R' D' R' Rw' B Rw' B' Uw Rw' D U' Rw U D2 Rw' D2 Rw L2 Fw' Rw' L2 D' B R2 U' D' F2 U2 Uw2 R' D' Rw2 B' L2 U' R2 D2 R2 
2. 1:29.75 B' D2 R' U' Rw' B2 U' R2 F2 D U F' R2 B' L Rw U R2 Fw' F' Uw' Rw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Rw U F Fw L2 Rw2 B2 D' R L' Fw L F 
3. 1:40.21 R2 D2 U2 Rw Fw2 R U' Fw2 D' F2 Uw2 U' D2 B' Rw' B2 R F' U' R2 Uw U B' R2 Rw Uw2 Rw D2 L2 F Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw' R2 Fw' F2 D' U' R2 
4. 1:31.33 U' B L' Fw Rw' R B2 F Rw' Fw2 L R2 Rw' F Uw2 D' Rw' Uw' L' U Fw R Fw2 L' Fw R' D' U B U' Fw' D2 B2 Fw' F' Uw' R2 D' R' B 
5. 1:41.89 F Fw R2 U Fw2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 Fw2 F' D F2 Fw' L Fw Uw' R2 L2 D' U2 Fw' L2 F2 R L B' R2 Uw' B L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw Fw' 
6. 1:47.05 U2 R' Rw' D U' Rw2 D R F Fw' Uw Rw2 L Uw F2 U2 R' F2 B Rw' F' L' Uw D' Fw' U' D2 B' F Uw F' Rw Fw2 Uw' B Uw Rw' L2 Fw' Uw 
7. 1:53.99 U2 D Fw L' D2 Fw' F B R2 F' R' B' D Fw' Rw' Fw' D' R' Rw' F2 Fw2 D' B' Fw' L Rw2 B2 R Uw2 D' Fw L Fw U' F' R F' D' L2 Uw2 
8. (1:15.49) L2 F R B' Uw Rw' L2 Uw' Fw D Fw' D2 U' F2 L' Uw2 B Uw' Fw' B' F Uw2 Fw2 Rw' L R2 Uw2 U2 B2 R' D' R' B' R2 F L' Fw F2 U' B' 
9. 1:37.84 Uw' R2 Fw2 D' U L' Rw' Uw D U2 F B2 Fw' R2 B F Rw2 B' F2 Fw Rw' D' F D L2 B' D Fw' R F' R L B2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L R' 
10. 1:47.57 U' D L Uw2 Rw' B L' Fw2 Uw2 R' U Rw' R2 Fw' R Fw2 L' Uw R Uw2 D' L' Uw B' F Rw' Fw2 R2 Rw Uw2 F L2 Uw' Fw2 R' Uw U2 R' D' Rw 
11. 1:30.30 U' D' Rw' L2 Fw' B F' Rw Fw2 L' Uw' F Fw2 U Uw R Fw F' R Rw B' Rw D2 U L' R' F R2 U' L B2 R' D' U' F' L2 D2 U2 L Uw 
12. 1:22.42 L' Uw U2 D2 B F' R2 Rw2 B Fw D' Uw F' Fw2 D' R' L B' R' L2 D' Fw2 Uw2 L B2 Fw L2 U Uw' B2 D2 L B2 L Fw' U' F' Uw' U' R


----------



## earth2dan (May 31, 2016)

Round 31
Race to sub - 1:15
Cube: Cyclone Boys G4
Method: Yau
AO12: *1:22.68*

1:27.39, 1:24.65, 1:24.68, 1:25.82, 1:22.09, 1:24.50, (1:31.31), 1:24.75, 1:21.56, (1:07.65), 1:17.64, 1:13.68

Wow, breaking in this Cyclone Boys G4 is paying off. Not sure if it's the puzzle or the little extra practice from breaking it in, but that's a PB AO5, PB AO12, and a couple seconds off a PB single. Not bad


----------



## mafergut (May 31, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Wow, breaking in this Cyclone Boys G4 is paying off. Not sure if it's the puzzle or the little extra practice from breaking it in, [...]


Told you!  It's probably both practice and the cube but probably more because of practice.


----------



## One Wheel (May 31, 2016)

Round 31
Race to sub-2:00
Aosu
Yau

Ao12: 2:14.82

1. 1:55.42
2. 2:07.53
3. 2:35.70
4. 2:32.08
5. 1:59.50
6. 2:04.13
7. 2:46.62
8. 2:24.11
9. 2:06.03
10. 2:22.13
11. 2:14.77
12. 2:02.23+

I think about 2 solves out of 12 *didn't* have OLL parity, but they didn't seem to go any faster.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 1, 2016)

Round 31, Race to sub 3:15.
Ao12: 2:55.14 (3/3)

In a month I went from A012 of 3:52 (prior to joining the forum) to 2:55! Pretty pumped about that. Still get stuck occasionally looking for edge pairs. Also, my last one was a disaster... Either way, beat that 3:15 goal!! Looks like I'm onto sub 3:00.

1. 2:49.26
2. 2:45.33
3. 3:18.90
4. 2:58.26
5. 2:55.43
6. 2:48.89
7. (2:41.23)* Personal Best
8. 2:44.32
9. 2:51.50
10. 3:00.37
11. 2:59.11
12. [3:34.27]


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 2, 2016)

Round 31
Race to 1:45
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu
*Ao12: 1:44.15*

Time list
1:42.01, 1:43.46, 1:42.44, 1:46.01, 1:52.58, 1:41.72, 1:45.65, 1:37.96, 1:43.43, (1:56.14), (1:31.80), 1:46.24

Finally!!!


----------



## mafergut (Jun 2, 2016)

*Round 31 - Race to Sub 1:30 at 4x4*
Cube: CB G4 Stickerless
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-2
*avg of 12: 1:37.31 [0/3]*

Time List:
1:28.38, 1:29.33, (1:26.13), 1:34.22, 1:37.10, 1:44.30, 1:53.04, 1:39.72, 1:42.10, 1:29.89, (1:57.97), 1:34.92

So bad. I started quite nicely with the 1st 3 solves, had to stop and when I came back an hour later I was trying to rush the solves and well..., in the end, an average to forget.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 6, 2016)

Race to Sub 1 Round 31


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 6, 2016)

I will post the recap with new scrambles later today. I've been pretty busy, but they should be up by 1 pm Eastern (New York) time.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 6, 2016)

Round 31 results
Ordway Persyn- sub 50- 0/3
pyr14- sub 1- 0/3
PJKCuber- sub 1- 0/3
earth2dan- sub 1:15- 0/3
Sarah86- sub 1:20- 0/3
joopsmarko- sub 1:30- 0/3
GentheThief- sub 1:30- 0/3
mafergut- sub 1:30- 0/3 (Graduates 1:45)
EchecsRex- sub 1:45- 1/3
Issac VM- sub 1:45- 1/3
muchacho- sub 2- 0/3
One Wheel- sub 2- 0/3
Shaky Hands- sub 2- 1/3
Spartan Sailor- sub 3:15- 3/3 (Graduates to sub 3:00)

Round 32 scrambles

1) U2 Rw2 L2 F R Uw2 L2 D U Rw' B Uw2 R' U2 F U R2 U D Fw F2 Rw Fw F' Rw U' B R' F Fw2 U2 R2 B2 R Uw L F2 L' U' D
2) L2 B2 U2 R' Fw2 Uw' U F' B2 Uw F Rw2 L' R U Uw2 L2 F2 D' U2 L' Uw2 R' L' D B' U D' F' D' Rw2 U Fw2 L2 R' Rw' D' F Fw D
3) Rw U2 L R2 Uw' U' F' Uw2 Rw' B L2 U Fw2 F2 L F U R D' Rw' D' F' Fw2 R L Fw' D2 U L' Uw' B' L R2 F2 U' D2 L2 R2 D Fw'
4) Uw L2 Uw B' Uw D L' D F D2 R' B2 R' Uw' L Uw F2 Rw2 Fw' F B2 D' L' F2 Rw2 L2 F' U' Rw' R U' B Fw Uw Fw U2 B' F2 D L2
5) Fw R' U2 L U2 R2 B' Fw F' L F L2 Rw' F D L2 F2 R' Rw' F Rw' F' B Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 D2 B' Rw' D' Rw R2 U' F2 B D Uw2 L2 B'
6) D' L F U2 Fw2 Rw D U2 Fw2 U Uw2 R2 D' B2 D Fw' B Uw2 F' L Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 Uw' U2 R' B2 Uw' R2 D B Rw' F2 U2 D2
7) D' B Rw2 B' L Rw U Fw F R' U L' Rw2 U R' L2 F2 R' D2 U R D2 F2 U2 Rw' D2 Fw2 R' L2 Rw' U2 F B2 R' U' B2 Rw D' Rw' Uw
8) Rw' U2 F2 D' B R D2 Uw' R Uw Rw2 U F' U L' Uw2 Rw' U R' B2 R' Fw Rw Uw2 R' D2 F' U Fw D2 Rw' R F Fw B' L2 Uw2 U2 Fw R2
9) F B2 Uw2 L F Fw' Rw U R' F R' D' F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R B2 R' Rw L2 U' D2 L' R2 U D Fw' F' R Uw' L' R U2 F2 L' Fw R Rw B'
10) Rw2 B2 F2 L D2 Rw Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 B Rw' U D2 R' Rw' L2 B2 F' D Rw' Uw2 Rw Fw F2 Uw L2 Rw' R Uw2 R2 F L F2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 Uw R
11) Fw2 Rw' L' B' L R2 B' U' L' R2 Uw F Rw' Fw U' R' L' D2 B2 F2 Uw' R2 Rw D Rw Fw Uw D' L F' Fw2 D' R2 Uw2 D Rw R' L Fw' Uw
12) Rw2 Fw' Uw L2 Fw R' F2 U' Rw' F' U' Fw' U B L' D' R Rw2 D' F' L B' Fw L' D R F' Uw2 U F L' Uw' L D2 Fw2 Uw U' R2 L' U


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 7, 2016)

Round: 32
Race to Sub: 1:30
Cube: Yuxin
Method: Yau (switching to hoya)
*Average: 1:34.63*

1) 1:28.07
2) (1:19.95)
3) 1:48.08
4) 1:38.68
5) 1:27.21
6) 1:33.93
7) (2:01.00)
8) 1:49.78
9) 1:23.60
10) 1:38.37
11) 1:32.76
12) 1:29.78

I had done an ao100 last week, so that definitely helped me out. Not sub30, but quite good. No super bad solves, so I'm not disappointed.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 8, 2016)

I've been working the 4x4 basic method. Working the centers, then matching edges then working the 3x3 pattern plus OLL/PLL parity). I've been trying Yau method today and it's going to take some time to get down. I do like the faster pairing/look ahead it provides, but I need to reorient the way I look at the cube.

Any other suggested/methods to try out?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 8, 2016)

SpartanSailor said:


> Any other suggested/methods to try out?



Yau and Hoya seem to be the big two. I like Yau, and I haven't learned Hoya, but it seems the people who use Hoya are the most adamant that it is the best.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 8, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Yau and Hoya seem to be the big two. I like Yau, and I haven't learned Hoya, but it seems the people who use Hoya are the most adamant that it is the best.



For me, I've always just used basic reduction. I'm pretty good at keeping track of pieces around the cube when pairing them up, but if you can get good with Yau, your solves will be better than if you are good at basic reduction.(Most likely)


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 8, 2016)

Sometimes, I feel like the pairings happen easily and quickly... then others, I feel like I'm staring at the cube for 5 seconds doing nothing just looking for an edge to pair! 

I like the idea of Yau that you can see the edges faster, but you still have to get the 1st three edges placed and oriented properly. I keep mixing them up and removing them from their location... just need to get more practice, that is for certain.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 32
Sub 1:30
Moyu Aosu
Basic Reduction

Overall, I'm pretty happy with this, a couple of pairing misteps, but overall decent ao12

[OLL]=OLL parity
[PLL]=PLL parity

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-8
avg of 12: 1:27.14

Time List:
1. 1:33.08[OLL] R2 U R Uw' U2 Rw' U2 Fw' R2 D L2 Uw U2 D L B F Uw' U' L' R' B2 L' D2 Fw' F' D' R2 U F' Rw2 R' Fw2 R2 U B2 R2 D' L D 
2. 1:25.26[PLL] Fw F2 U' L' Fw Uw' Rw2 B' F Uw' R2 F L Fw R' Uw2 L F Fw B R Fw' B' Rw2 L2 Uw B U L' Uw' F' Rw L2 D2 B L' D' F2 L' D2 
3. (1:13.29) Fw2 D2 Fw D' F Fw' Uw' B' L2 F' Rw2 B F' Rw U2 B2 R D Uw L2 F2 B' U' Rw' U' D Fw Uw2 Fw2 R' Rw2 D2 L2 B F2 D2 Fw2 U2 L B2 
4. (1:36.72[OLL, PLL]) R' L' B2 Uw' R Uw2 D Rw2 R' U F2 D2 U2 L2 Uw2 B2 Rw R' L' B' Fw' Rw' Uw D2 Fw2 U2 F2 B' D B Uw2 Rw' L Uw' B' R' Fw R' F' Rw 
5. 1:36.45[OLL, PLL] D Uw2 Fw' D Rw' R' D' F R2 Uw Rw U' Rw B F Rw' Fw2 Uw' R' D2 Fw B R2 U Rw D2 Uw2 Rw' F L' D R2 U' R F2 B2 Rw F2 D' R2 
6. 1:31.77[OLL] U' F2 L U' Fw' Uw' F Fw' L' F' Rw2 B2 F Rw2 L2 U L2 Uw' U D L B2 U2 Rw' B F L' U' Rw Fw2 U' F U2 D R D' Fw2 D2 Rw' B2 
7. 1:19.63[PLL] L2 Rw2 R D Fw' F2 B2 Uw B U' D2 Uw' F2 Fw D B R2 U F Rw2 Fw L F2 D' Fw2 R2 U F2 Fw' Uw F' D' R2 Rw2 L D2 Rw2 D2 U2 F 
8. 1:17.23[PLL] Uw B2 F' Fw' Uw F Uw D L' U2 Rw2 Fw R Uw2 F' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 B2 Uw U' L F' B D' L Rw' U' B L B L D' B Uw U D F2 Uw2 
9. 1:28.48[PLL] U L Uw' U' R2 F L U2 L B' U L B2 U2 Rw U' D' Rw D B' Rw' D2 Uw Fw2 U L2 Uw Fw' D Uw' U R' F Rw' L' F Rw Uw' L2 Uw 
10. 1:32.29[OLL] U' R B' F' U2 F2 L' D' R' D Fw L Uw F B Uw' F' L Uw' F Rw2 R' Uw2 B2 Fw Rw' F' L Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 R2 U Rw' U' Fw2 L2 Uw' L2 
11. 1:26.31[PLL] U R' F' B' D' Fw' R Rw Uw' B D2 Uw Fw' L' D' R' B' R' Fw2 Rw U' D2 Rw D Fw F' Uw' F2 Uw' B Rw2 U2 D2 Rw2 R D' L' U' L' U' 
12. 1:20.84 Rw F' R U2 Rw' B2 Rw Uw' Rw' B2 U Rw' D2 Uw2 F B2 L' R Fw B D Rw' L2 Uw R2 Fw' R2 Rw F2 Rw D' B L2 Uw' D F2 B R' D U'


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 32
Race to sub-2:00
Yau
Aosu

Ao12 = DNF
1. DNF - Messed up OLL parity twice in one solve and had to go back to re-solving the centers both times, stopped the timer just short of 4:00.
2. 1:47.31
3. 2:20.40
4. 1:57.21
5. 1:52.67
6. 2:08.23+
7. 2:08.27
8. 1:40.16 - PB single!
9. DNF - bumped the timer
10. 2:16.41
11. 2:09.68
12. 1:45.86


----------



## Sarah86 (Jun 10, 2016)

Round 32
Race to sub 1:20
Method-Yau
Cube-Mini Moyu Aosu

avg of 12: 1:29.84
1. 1:24.37
2. 1:14.06
3. 1:28.14
4. 1:30.13 
5. 1:31.81
6. 1:24.87
7. 1:28.71 
8. 1:37.46 
9. 1:25.32
10. 1:25.96
11. 1:41.52
12. 1:43.16


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 10, 2016)

Round 32
Race to sub 1:45
*Ao12: 1:42.63*

Lista de tiempos:
1:38.95, 1:45.43, 1:38.51, 1:32.00, 1:42.12, (1:58.34), 1:43.78, 1:45.08, 1:38.13, 1:50.11, 1:52.09, (1:30.99)

yay!


----------



## mafergut (Jun 10, 2016)

*Round 32 - Race to Sub 1:30 at 4x4*
Cube: CB G4 Stickerless
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-10
*avg of 12: 1:32.72 [0/3]*

Time List:
1:31.75, 1:31.73, 1:36.63, (1:28.06), 1:31.68, 1:28.35, 1:35.11, 1:37.49, (1:39.90), 1:34.48, 1:30.29, 1:29.69

Pretty consistent... and pretty mediocre  Where did my sub 1:25 solves go? This week I don't seem to be able to get even one. I changed 1st 3 cross edges from E slices to M slice not sure if the improved consistency is because of that or the lack of really good times... or both.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 11, 2016)

Round 32.
Race to sub 3:00 (0/3)
Ao12: 3:13.35

That was dreadful...
02:59.10
02:23.79** Personal best--by a LONG shot! Don't know how this time happened. Must have been lucky.
03:17.27
03:19.20
03:09.65
03:06.04
03:30.31
02:50.10
03:18.43
03:14.45
03:29.00
DNF

By the last 3 or 4 I was so frustrated I just all but gave up. When the 12th was going south and I was already over 3 mins, I just quit. Wouldn't have been able to salvage this weeks effort. Not sure what happened--last week I felt like I was seeing pairs faster and this week SEVERAL times, I was stumped just looking at the cube while the seconds just kept going. I did learn a new PLL this week, though--would have been great if it had presented for me! LOL Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone!


----------



## Carsjoe612 (Jun 11, 2016)

Round unknown
Method:reduction/beginners
Race to sub 7 

Avg 4:65
Lost time


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 12, 2016)

Round 32 results
Ordway Persyn- sub 50- 0/3
pyr14- sub 1- 0/3
PJKCuber- sub 1- 0/3
earth2dan- sub 1:15- 0/3
Sarah86- sub 1:20- 0/3
joopsmarko- sub 1:30- *1/3*
GentheThief- sub 1:30- 0/3
mafergut- sub 1:30- 0/3
EchecsRex- sub 1:45- *2/3*
Issac VM- sub 1:45- *2/3* One more!
muchacho- sub 2- 0/3
One Wheel- sub 2- 0/3
Shaky Hands- sub 2- *1/3*
Spartan Sailor- sub 3:00- 0/3
Carsjoe612- sub 7:00- 0/3 ????

Carsjoe, I use Cstimer to track times, then when you are done with your 12 solves, click on ao12, and copy and paste that, that has all of your times, and your average of 12.

Round 33 scrambles

1) Rw2 U' Fw' L2 B D2 B R Fw' Uw R' B' R Fw2 U Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 F D2 B2 U' B L2 U2 Rw' R B L R' D' L D' Uw U B' U Fw2 F
2) Fw2 D' B D Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw B R Uw2 U B2 Fw2 F D' Uw B2 F D' R2 B D2 R2 D2 Uw2 U' B' Fw2 Rw' R2 B2 U2 L2 R' D U L' Fw' R
3) R F D R' Uw B L2 R' D' U' Fw2 F Uw U2 L2 B' L D Rw2 U2 F2 Rw D' U Rw B2 Fw2 Uw U2 F2 D2 F' D2 B Fw' Uw' F U Rw F2
4) R B Rw2 U' R2 B U B' F2 Uw F' Rw D2 U' B2 U' B' F L B2 Fw' F2 R F' U' F' R B' L2 Uw' U' Rw' D2 R D Uw2 Fw' F' D' L'
5) L Fw D' R2 Fw2 F2 Rw F' D B F2 D2 B2 Fw R' Fw R D2 U L Rw D Uw U2 Fw2 U2 B Fw F2 L' Fw2 L R B2 R Fw Uw' L Uw2 R
6) L' Rw2 F' D' F D' F' D' U F' Uw2 Fw' F U F Uw' L Fw L2 R' Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw U' F' Rw U2 F' Uw2 Fw' F Uw2 B' Uw' L2 B Fw F' D
7) Uw2 L Rw' R2 Uw Rw2 B2 D Uw L' Rw2 B' D' B2 F D' Uw2 U L' Rw B Fw2 D2 U2 B Fw' F2 U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Uw' Rw2 R F' U' Fw2 U2 Rw' U
8) F2 L2 R D2 Uw2 L' Rw D' Uw' U2 F2 L' R Uw2 R' Fw D' Uw2 L Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 Fw F' R U2 L B Fw2 U' L2 F Rw' R' Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw'
9) D R2 Uw2 F' R U Rw' F L2 Fw' F' R B U2 Rw' Uw L2 B' D' L2 Uw U' Rw2 U R2 F' D2 Fw2 L2 B2 Fw' D' B2 Fw' F Rw2 D L2 Rw' D'
10) R F Uw Rw' F2 R' F Rw Fw' D2 Uw2 U' Fw' U' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw' U' R' D Fw2 F' L D2 Uw2 F D Fw' F' D2 B2 U2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 F R F
11) R2 D' R Fw2 U F' D B' F2 R2 B Rw R2 Fw2 U2 B' R D' B' Rw2 B' Rw R2 Uw2 R Fw Uw' U2 Fw2 U L F U2 Rw Fw R2 F2 L Rw B2
12) Fw Rw B' U L2 Rw2 R2 U2 B' L2 Rw' R Fw2 F' Uw F' R F2 Rw Uw' U2 B' Rw' Fw D' L' Fw2 Uw B' Rw R2 Fw D2 U2 Fw2 U L' F' Rw2 B'


----------



## EchecsRex (Jun 12, 2016)

No! I was just doing round 32! Can I post round 32 and Round 33?


----------



## EchecsRex (Jun 12, 2016)

Sorry I am late. Hopefully you can count this!

Round 32

Race to Sub-1:45

Cube: Full Moyu Aosu

Average: 1:33.65

PB Single! 1:15.39
PB Ao12! 1:33.65

Times:

1. (1:15.39) U2 Rw2 L2 F R Uw2 L2 D U Rw' B Uw2 R' U2 F U R2 U D Fw F2 Rw Fw F' Rw U' B R' F Fw2 U2 R2 B2 R Uw L F2 L' U' D 
2. (1:55.94) L2 B2 U2 R' Fw2 Uw' U F' B2 Uw F Rw2 L' R U Uw2 L2 F2 D' U2 L' Uw2 R' L' D B' U D' F' D' Rw2 U Fw2 L2 R' Rw' D' F Fw D 
3. 1:34.31 Rw U2 L R2 Uw' U' F' Uw2 Rw' B L2 U Fw2 F2 L F U R D' Rw' D' F' Fw2 R L Fw' D2 U L' Uw' B' L R2 F2 U' D2 L2 R2 D Fw' 
4. 1:29.34 Uw L2 Uw B' Uw D L' D F D2 R' B2 R' Uw' L Uw F2 Rw2 Fw' F B2 D' L' F2 Rw2 L2 F' U' Rw' R U' B Fw Uw Fw U2 B' F2 D L2 
5. 1:30.02 Fw R' U2 L U2 R2 B' Fw F' L F L2 Rw' F D L2 F2 R' Rw' F Rw' F' B Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 D2 B' Rw' D' Rw R2 U' F2 B D Uw2 L2 B' 
6. 1:36.41 D' L F U2 Fw2 Rw D U2 Fw2 U Uw2 R2 D' B2 D Fw' B Uw2 F' L Fw2 Rw' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 Uw' U2 R' B2 Uw' R2 D B Rw' F2 U2 D2 
7. 1:38.39 D' B Rw2 B' L Rw U Fw F R' U L' Rw2 U R' L2 F2 R' D2 U R D2 F2 U2 Rw' D2 Fw2 R' L2 Rw' U2 F B2 R' U' B2 Rw D' Rw' Uw 
8. 1:19.11 Rw' U2 F2 D' B R D2 Uw' R Uw Rw2 U F' U L' Uw2 Rw' U R' B2 R' Fw Rw Uw2 R' D2 F' U Fw D2 Rw' R F Fw B' L2 Uw2 U2 Fw R2 
9. 1:49.07 F B2 Uw2 L F Fw' Rw U R' F R' D' F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R B2 R' Rw L2 U' D2 L' R2 U D Fw' F' R Uw' L' R U2 F2 L' Fw R Rw B' 
10. 1:32.49 Rw2 B2 F2 L D2 Rw Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 B Rw' U D2 R' Rw' L2 B2 F' D Rw' Uw2 Rw Fw F2 Uw L2 Rw' R Uw2 R2 F L F2 Uw2 R2 Rw2 Uw R 
11. 1:33.89 Fw2 Rw' L' B' L R2 B' U' L' R2 Uw F Rw' Fw U' R' L' D2 B2 F2 Uw' R2 Rw D Rw Fw Uw D' L F' Fw2 D' R2 Uw2 D Rw R' L Fw' Uw 
12. 1:33.41 Rw2 Fw' Uw L2 Fw R' F2 U' Rw' F' U' Fw' U B L' D' R Rw2 D' F' L B' Fw L' D R F' Uw2 U F L' Uw' L D2 Fw2 Uw U' R2 L' U


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 12, 2016)

EchecsRex said:


> Sorry I am late. Hopefully you can count this!
> 
> Round 32
> 
> ...



I'll throw it in now


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 13, 2016)

r33 Sub 50 (hoya, CB G4)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-12
avg of 12: 59.260

Time List:
53.267, (51.901), 1:02.070, 58.044, 58.445, (DNF(57.793)), 1:02.251, 54.663, 52.542, 55.800, 1:13.784, 1:01.738

That was one of the stupidest DNF's I've ever had. I messed up PLL parity in a weird way. the 1:13 made me even more angry.
At least the other solves were mostly good


----------



## mafergut (Jun 13, 2016)

*Round 33 - Race to Sub 1:30 at 4x4*
Cube: CB G4 Stickerless
Method: Yau

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-13
*avg of 12: 1:29.49 (1/3)*

Time List:
1:22.91, 1:33.28, 1:29.98, 1:34.52, (1:18.18), 1:33.67, (1:57.39), 1:18.94, 1:27.02, 1:19.30, 1:33.50, 1:41.75

On the brink of failing with that last solve but, even by a narrow margin, I did it this week. Nice and consistent solving during the whole average, except for a mistake during 3FE in the 1:57 and a massive lockup during OLL parity in the last solve.


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 15, 2016)

Round 33--Race to sub 3:00.

Using Cyclone Brothers 4x4.
Much better this week.

Ao12: 2:53.76 (1/3... 2 more to go)
PB this week with 2:23.46 and another 2:25.xx Still fumble with the pairs but I'm trying to get the Yau method down. Although this round was all basic/reduction. Hopefully I don't get too confused going back and forth between the two methods. I think I'll be much faster once I get comfortable with Yau method.

02:49.00
02:45.83
02:46.72
03:18.24
03:04.29
02:25.30 --On this one, I messed up the PLL after noticing I was at 2:09. Had I not noticed the timer during the solve, I'd probably have gone under 2:20.xx. Oh well... still satisfied.
[03:31.53]
03:09.54
02:54.64
02:49.07
02:55.02
(02:23.46) **PB and had a parity at the end.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 16, 2016)

Round 33
Race to 1:45
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu

*Ao12: 1:43.85
*
1:50.05, (2:06.15), 1:41.16, 1:42.64, 1:40.83, 1:59.42, 1:37.61, 1:39.50, 1:38.02, 1:46.89, 1:42.37, (1:35.73)

I really thought I wasn't going to make it 

:3


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 16, 2016)

Round: 33
Race to Sub: 1:30
Cube: Yuxin
Method: Hoya (new to it)
*Average: 1:26.80*

1) (2:12.98) - popped, messed up edges and H-perm
2) 1:28.07
3) 1:33.44
4) 1:19.60
5) 1:41.26
6) (1:10.08) PB!
7) 1:33.72
8) 1:15.85
9) 1:22.46
10) 1:24.57
11) 1:25.11 timer wouldn't stop so more like 23sec
12) 1:23.89

Surprised that I made my goal, because I suck at 4x4 and Hoya. Very nice average, a 3-way (ao 1/5/12) record in fact.


----------



## EchecsRex (Jun 16, 2016)

Round 33

Race to Sub-1:45

Cube: Full Moyu Aosu

Average: 1:39.29

Times:

1:28.21
1:37.39
1:54.85
1:33.20
1:34.11
1:41.15
1:40.11
1:35.11
1:37.19
1:40.18
1:51.04
1:43.48


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 16, 2016)

I've been practicing Yau Method... Definitely going to need more practice. Been getting times in the 5 min range. I hope it speeds up! Haha


UPDATE (June 19): More practice with Yau... still slower than my sub 3 goal, but I feel like it goes more smoothly. Again, just need to keep practicing and I'm sure the speed will pick up. I get confused when I switch back and forth so, I'll be sticking with Yau method for now.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 18, 2016)

Round 33
Race to sub 1:30

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-18
avg of 12: 1:32.63

Time List:
1. 1:28.12 U R2 F U F' U2 R2 U2 R' 
2. 1:39.01 F2 R' U R' U' R U' F' R 
3. 1:37.43 F' R2 U' R U' F U R U' 
4. (1:17.98) R' F U R' U F' R F R2 
5. 1:32.39 R' F R' U' F2 R2 F' U R' U' 
6. (1:45.91) U' F' R F2 R F U' F2 R' 
7. 1:31.31 U2 R F2 R U' F2 U' F U' 
8. 1:39.94 F' R2 F' U F' U' F2 U2 F' 
9. 1:24.97 R' U F2 R' F R' F2 R F' 
10. 1:31.63 U' F U' F2 R2 U F R2 F' 
11. 1:26.50 U' R F' R2 F R2 F' R U2 
12. 1:34.97 U' F R U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U'

That's what I get for not solving for a week.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry for delay everyone, I will post new scrambles and update on Saturdays from now on. Sundays have become very busy for me recently, so new scrambles will be in 3 days


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 23, 2016)

*Round 33
Race to sub 1
Average of 12: 1:14.14*
1. 1:20.75 
2. 1:14.41 
3. 1:21.13 
4. 1:13.91 
5. 1:08.85 
6. 1:19.73 
7. 1:12.78 
8. (2:19.26) 
9. (57.56) 
10. 1:12.81 
11. 1:11.88 
12. 1:05.18


----------



## Sarah86 (Jun 24, 2016)

Round 33
Race to sub 1:20
Avg of 12: 1:24.11

Time List:
1. 1:16.09
2. 1:28.89
3. 1:24.78
4. 1:07.98
5. 1:36.61
6. 1:16.11
7. 1:19.84
8. 1:31.30
9. 1:44.10
10. 1:27.70
11. 1:18.55 
12. 1:21.14


----------



## Forcefulness (Jun 24, 2016)

r33
Yuxin (original)
avg of 12: 59.87

Time List:
57.59, 58.04, 58.33, 59.33, (1:09.04), 57.63, 1:04.66, (52.24), 1:03.75, 1:00.60, 59.19, 59.52


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 25, 2016)

Round 33 results
Ordway Persyn- sub 50- 0/3
Forcefulness- sub 1- 1/3
pyr14- sub 1- 0/3
PJKCuber- sub 1- 0/3
JonnyWoopes- sub 1- 0/3
earth2dan- sub 1:15- 0/3
Sarah86- sub 1:20- 0/3
joopsmarko- sub 1:30- 0/3
GentheThief- sub 1:30- 1/3
mafergut- sub 1:30- 1/3
EchecsRex- sub 1:45- 3/3 GRADUATES
Issac VM- sub 1:45- 3/3 GRADUATES
muchacho- sub 2- 0/3
One Wheel- sub 2- 0/3
Shaky Hands- sub 2- *1/3*
Spartan Sailor- sub 3:00- 1/3

Round 34 scrambles

1) D' R Uw' B' U Rw2 U' Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 D' Uw U2 B2 R' F B' Uw' U D Fw2 R Rw' F2 Uw R' D' F' Uw' B' F Fw2 U2 B2 L F2 Fw' Uw' L
2) R2 U R2 L F Uw' D2 F L Fw2 D Rw' R' Uw U L' Uw' L' F' Uw2 Rw' Uw' D U' Fw U B' U2 R' Rw2 B2 D' Fw U R Fw R2 U D2 B2
3) Uw2 L' D2 L2 B2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw F2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 U B' D Rw2 L' F2 D2 U B L Fw2 L2 B U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 Rw2 L' Uw2 B R L' D'
4) B2 D Uw' R Rw' L B' Rw' Fw' Uw2 B' L' B2 L2 R D' F' D' Fw Uw Fw F' Uw2 Rw R2 L D L F2 Fw' Rw Fw F R2 U' Uw2 B' F D Rw
5) R2 B2 U' F' Rw Uw2 B' U' F' Uw2 Rw' L2 B2 D Fw' B2 Uw2 L U R Fw U' R Uw2 Fw D' F' D2 U2 B F2 D2 Uw Fw' Rw2 F' Fw U' R2 Uw
6) L Fw2 F B L2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw F2 B' D F2 R2 Uw' D U B U L2 Uw2 B2 L2 Rw2 U D2 R2 U' F L' U R L' F' R2 B Rw2 U2 Uw2 D2
7) Fw2 B R2 Fw2 U2 R2 Uw' Fw F2 Rw D' U' Fw' L2 R2 Uw' F2 R2 L2 D Rw' F U2 L' F2 L2 F' Rw B2 Rw L Uw2 L Uw D Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' B
8) L' Uw F' Fw U' B' F Rw2 R L2 Fw' Rw F2 Uw' D2 U R2 F2 Rw U2 L R B' F' Fw' Uw2 D2 Rw2 F' U F U' L2 Fw L Fw2 Rw2 Uw D2 R'
9) B' U2 D Fw' Uw B2 F' Uw' Fw' B R2 L B2 U' R' D Uw2 L' Uw' B2 R U B2 R2 U B2 D R F' Rw2 B2 F Fw' Uw' U B' Uw U' L' Uw'
10) Uw' U2 Rw L Fw2 Uw2 D2 R2 Rw2 B U2 Uw' Fw U' Rw2 U' R' L D' B D' R Rw' Uw2 B Rw2 Uw R2 Rw D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw F L Rw R Fw
11) B' U' Uw' D2 F2 U Rw2 L2 U' B' Fw2 Uw2 F2 U R Uw2 F2 D U2 F Fw' Rw2 B U2 Uw2 Rw2 R D U Uw' R' L2 U2 R U' Rw2 B F L2 F'
12) Uw L' U' Fw B' D' F2 R Fw2 B' U D2 Rw2 Uw2 R F' Fw' B2 D F' B2 U Uw2 B' Rw D U B2 Uw2 Fw R2 F' Rw' Uw' F2 R2 B' R L' Uw


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 25, 2016)

Round 34
Moyu Aosu
Basic Reduction

PB single, ao5 and ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-25
avg of 12: 1:25.13 PB

Time List:
1. 1:15.60 U2 R' F U F' R' F' R U2 |
2. 1:40.32 F' U R' F R' U R U' R' |
3. 1:16.61 R U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 U R2 PB ao5
4. 1:20.70 R' F' R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R' |
5. 1:25.65 F' R' U' F U R2 U2 F' R' |
6. 1:15.11 U' F2 U R F R2 U2 F2 U' 
7. 1:49.79 U2 F' U2 F' U2 R F' R2 U' 
8. 1:25.27 F R U F2 U F R' U' R2 
9. 1:19.00 U2 F' U' F R' U2 R' U F2 U' 
10. (2:20.73) R F2 U F' R' F2 R2 F' U 
11. 1:23.21 F R' U F' U' F R2 U2 F' U 
12. (1:04.71) R2 F U' F' U F U F' U' PB single


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 26, 2016)

*Round 34
Race to sub 1*
*Average of 12: 1:08.68*
1. 1:04.31 
2. (1:24.62) 
3. (1:02.83) 
4. 1:04.99 
5. 1:14.14 
6. 1:04.69 
7. 1:14.63 
8. 1:07.88 
9. 1:08.16 
10. 1:13.29 
11. 1:03.58 
12. 1:11.15


----------



## mafergut (Jun 26, 2016)

*Round 34 - Race to sub 1:30*
Method: Yau
Cube: CB G4

*Ao12: 1:31.34*

(1:17.51), 1:36.75, 1:25.24, 1:26.29, 1:44.91, 1:18.29, 1:31.08, 1:35.98, 1:37.01, 1:29.76, (1:48.86), 1:28.09

Those two sup 1:40 killed me this week. First one was due to me destroying 1 cross edge during L4C and the second due to doing L4C in the wrong colour order for some reason.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 26, 2016)

Round 34
Race to 1:30
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu

*Ao12: 1:37.70*

1:29.72, 1:44.33, 1:32.16, 1:44.13, 1:28.54, 1:35.90, 1:37.40, (1:50.72), 1:37.62, (1:19.05), 1:44.99, 1:42.19

Without practicing in a week I managed to get a sub 1:40 Ao12, I have to practice 4x4 more often!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 27, 2016)

Round: 34
Race to Sub: 1:30
Cube: Yuxin (Not The Blue)
Method: Hoya
*Average: 1:25.64*

1) 1:31.35
2) 1:29.47
3) 1:12.54
4) (DNF, 1:41.43) Messed up centers, unseen adjacent parity
5) 1:33.92
6) 1:17.05
7) 1:33.15
8) 1:25.09
9) 1:22.20
10) (1:11.39)
11) 1:33.79
12) 1:17.75

Didn't do a whole lot of 4x4 practice this week, so I'm happy I pulled a sub-(1)30.
I don't care that I DNFed cause the solve was already awful. Would've been counted out anyway.


----------



## zipper (Jun 28, 2016)

*Round 34*
Race to sub 1:10
Cube : cyclone boys g4 and for last solve i used moyu aosu 62mm
Method: yau and cfop
_*Average 10 of 12: 01:11.91*_
*415:* 01:06.79
*414:* 01:13.94 
*413:* 01:06.02 
*412:* 01:19.90
*411:* 01:07.38 
*410:* 01:24.82
*409:* 00:57.14 
*408:* 01:06.39 
*407:* 01:12.99 
*406:* 01:17.66 
*405:* 01:15.30 
*404:* 01:12.75


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 28, 2016)

Round 34
Race to sub-2:00
CB G4
Yau
Ao12: 2:02.93
1. 2:11.02
2. 2:11.21
3. 1:58.62
4. 2:06.24
5. 2:08.29
6. 1:52.65
7. (1:45.47)
8. (2:11.48)
9. 2:10.65
10. 2:02.14
11. 1:57.66+
12. 1:50.80


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jun 28, 2016)

I may have to take a bye this week... I'm in the midst of moving and don't have much excess time aside from all the driving I'm doing.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jun 30, 2016)

Round 34
Race to Sub-2m
Cyclone G4

Poor average as I'm transitioning methods but somehow I managed to break my PB single twice in the same run.

Every cloud... 

*Ao12: 2:07.92*

2:05.13, 2:25.89, 1:57.99, (3:30.30,) 2:44.09, 2:06.86, 1:54.49, 2:00.99, 1:32.06, 2:25.48, 2:06.17, (1:31.29)


----------



## Sarah86 (Jul 7, 2016)

Finally!!!
Round 34-Road to sub-1:20
avg of 12: 1:18.31 (Very happy about this!)

Time List:
1. 1:26.48
2. 1:15.13
3. 1:14.80
4. 1:17.93
5. 1:21.02
6. 1:15.41
7. 1:20.19
8. 1:18.99
9. 1:24.18
10. 1:13.88
11. 1:10.64
12. 1:21.54


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 7, 2016)

Seeing as it's almost two weeks since the last scrambles were posted, and more importantly I want to do the next round.

Round 35 ends when the next set of scrambles are posted, which will be not before Thursday, July 14th (one week). I might get to them, or anybody else can if you want to.

Round 34 results:
Race to sub-2:00
One Wheel – 2:02.93 *0/3*
Shaky Hands – 2:07.92 *0/3*

Race to sub-1:30
joopsmarko – 1:25.13 *1/3*
mafergut – 1:31.34 *0/3*
Isaac VM – 1:37.70 *0/3*
GenTheThief – 1:25.64 *2/3*

Race to sub-1:20
Sarah86 – 1:18.31 *1/3*

Race to sub-1:10
zipper – 1:11.91 *0/3*

Race to sub-1:00
JonnyWhoopes – 1:08.68 *0/3

Round 35a scrambles:*
1. Uw' B F R2 Fw L D' Fw2 L Rw' F2 Rw2 U' B2 Uw2 B Fw2 R' Uw2 L' Fw Rw2 U2 L2 Uw' F' Fw U Rw2 U' D2 Uw' F' B' L' F' Rw2 B2 F' L'
2. L2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' U2 L' Fw Rw D2 Fw2 Uw D2 U R F D2 Rw' Uw D Fw R' Rw Fw' Uw' L' D2 L2 B L' B D2 B2 D U2 Fw B Rw F2
3. D Uw2 Fw' D2 R2 Uw' Fw' B' U' B R2 Uw U' B Rw2 Fw2 F2 L2 F2 Rw Uw Rw2 R D Uw' R F Uw' F2 U2 R2 Rw F' U Fw' D2 Rw Fw2 F2 U
4. B2 Fw D2 Fw Uw F' D2 Uw2 R2 U2 Uw Rw B' R' B R' Fw2 L2 F R Uw' Fw B2 Rw U2 Rw' F L2 B U' Fw2 L' Uw B2 U2 L F' Uw2 Rw R
5. L2 R' D2 R D2 F' B' Fw U' Rw F2 Uw2 L' D F' U2 D' Uw Rw' R2 L2 B' U2 L F D' F B' R B2 Rw L U' D2 Fw2 F' U' B D' Uw
6. B2 L Fw Rw2 U R F2 B' Uw2 D' L U2 Uw2 R' F' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R Uw' B' F Fw D U Fw B' F2 L Rw' U' D R Rw2 B' F R' F' R Rw'
7. L2 D B' F' R U2 R' U2 Fw' L2 B2 L2 R Fw2 U' F' R' F Fw R' F2 B L' Uw' U B Fw L Rw' Fw' L R Fw' R2 Fw2 R F Uw' L' Uw'
8. D R Fw B2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 R2 U' R2 Fw2 D Uw2 U2 Rw2 L' Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw L D L R2 Rw2 D' U' F2 R2 Fw U Rw' L2 B R2 Rw' F2 D F2 U
9. B' U Rw L B L2 B2 R2 F2 B U' B' D2 F2 Fw2 R2 U' D Uw Fw Uw2 L B' Uw R Fw' R' Fw' Rw D' Uw Fw2 U' Fw2 B2 L Rw2 F' D2 F2
10. R' B R' Fw2 L B L R2 Uw L' U2 L' Fw' B2 D Uw2 F Uw' F2 B L2 Uw B Rw2 R' F2 D' B' Rw' D2 Rw2 D2 U Rw' F R Fw' Uw D2 Fw
11. Fw' B Uw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw L2 F2 D F2 Rw' L2 Fw L' Fw2 L2 D' B2 F' L F2 Uw2 B' L2 B' Rw' R' Fw D Fw2 F2 Rw D Fw B' L Rw F
12. R2 B2 U2 R' L' U Uw Rw2 B' Rw B D L' B2 F Uw' U Rw2 Fw U2 Fw' L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw F L' Fw2 R Rw2 B L Uw' B' U2 Fw' F Rw2 L
*
Round 35b scrambles:*
1. F Rw2 U2 B Rw' L F2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F' U Uw' Rw2 F Uw2 Rw2 B2 R2 Fw' B' R U' Rw2 R2 Uw L F' Uw' Rw B' L' Fw2 F2 Uw D B'
2. Rw2 B Rw' U2 D2 Rw2 D Uw L2 Fw' L' R2 Uw' R Fw L Rw R' F' R2 Uw L R D2 B L2 F Fw2 B' Rw L2 Fw2 B U2 Fw2 F2 R Rw Fw2 F2
3. Fw2 B Rw' L D2 B' Fw2 D R Rw2 Uw2 F R2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' F L B' Uw' L' U2 Rw Fw Uw' F' Rw L' B2 Uw2 R' L' Rw2 U' B R2 L2 Fw D F2
4. Uw' F2 Rw' Uw2 R Rw2 B D L F2 D R2 Rw' D U2 Fw B F R2 Fw R' Uw U2 Rw2 D' Fw U' L2 F D' L' Fw R' B U' D F R Fw2 U
5. D' L2 B L' Fw' Rw' R' U2 L' Fw' F L Uw2 F Fw R Uw2 Fw2 Rw F2 L Fw Rw' R' B2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U F2 L' Uw' F B R2 F' Rw2
6. Fw R2 L U' R' F B R' Fw Uw' B D' L' D' Uw' Fw' Uw' B2 Fw' L U Uw Fw Uw D B2 Uw2 L B F R Fw2 R2 Rw2 Uw U2 L2 B2 Uw2 R'
7. B R' D' L2 D' Rw B' Rw' F2 Fw2 U Rw' B Uw Fw' R' U2 R Fw2 B2 Rw Fw2 F Rw L2 B' U Fw2 B' D' F2 U' B2 Uw' D2 Rw' F U' B' Uw'
8. Uw L Rw2 Uw D' R Fw' R Rw2 F B2 Fw U' L2 B' D2 Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw R2 U L' Rw' B' Uw' L R' B' R2 Uw' B2 R' L' Fw B D' F' Rw' Uw
9. U' R2 Fw B' U F2 Fw2 U2 L2 Rw F2 U Fw' Uw' B Uw B U' Fw R' L Uw Rw D2 B' L2 D B F D2 Uw Fw' F2 Uw L' Rw Fw2 R2 Uw B2
10. F2 Rw2 U2 D' Rw2 Fw2 U2 Rw L Uw' Rw' D2 F' Uw' D' F' R' Rw' U2 Uw2 D2 Fw B2 L2 U' D' Rw' U R2 B' L B' Rw D' L R2 B F2 L' U2
11. Fw2 F' B' R' L2 D2 Fw' Uw2 B' U L2 F2 Fw U2 Fw U2 Uw F2 Rw' U Fw' Rw2 Uw R Fw U' F R' B' R2 Uw2 Rw' U Fw R' F' Uw F2 Fw' R'
12. L' F B' L2 Rw' U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D U Fw L2 R U' R2 F' U' D' F2 Uw' U L F' Uw U' B Rw Fw' L Uw Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw L F Uw2 B


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 7, 2016)

R35a sub 50 (Hoya, CB G4)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-7
avg of 12: 1:00.498

Time List:
1:03.949, 1:00.653, 1:00.593, 56.149, 59.071, (50.438), 53.909, 1:03.931, 1:03.922+, 58.143, (1:05.934), 1:04.659
wow that was bad.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 7, 2016)

Round 35a
Yau
CB G4
Race to sub-2:00
Ao12: 2:10.14
1. 1:56.57
2. 1:49.12
3. (1:34.91) - 5.69 seconds off my pb, if I recall correctly!
4. 1:59.40
5. 2:01.06
6. 2:10.31
7. (DNF) Never got a corner twist on a 4x4 before this.
8. 1:50.27
9. 2:04.04
10. 2:52.27 Messed up OLL parity
11. 2:33.44
12. 2:24.89

That really went downhill fast.

And 35b makes up for that:
Ao12: 1:55.96 (pb)

1. 2:10.93
2. (DNF) 1:32.08, but messed up a T-perm somehow. Would have been a pb.
3. 1:35.82
4. 1:52.62
5. 2:02.20
6. 1:51.75
7. 1:55.67
8. 1:57.24
9. 2:00.63
10. 1:55.74
11. 1:56.97
12. (1:26.13) another 8.78 seconds off my pb single! Not counting relays, DNFs, and untimed solves that's solve #982 since I started using Yau. I would expect that kind of progress in the first 50-100 solves. This is a nice surprise.


----------



## zipper (Jul 7, 2016)

*Round 35a*
Race to sub 1:10
Cube : cyclone boys g4
Method: yau and cfop
_*Average 10 of 12: 01:08.62
12:* _01:02.61 
*11:* 00:57.23 
*10:* 01:08.86
*9:* 01:08.19
*8:* 01:13.12
*7:* 01:06.67
*6:* 01:08.19
*5:* 01:04.19
*4:* 01:14.22
*3:* 01:08.30
*2:* 01:11.88
*1:* 01:33.79 (messed up everything...)

*Round 35b*
Race to sub 1:10
Cube : cyclone boys g4 
Method: yau and cfop
_*Average 10 of 12: 01:03.80 -* my Pb average 10/12, last one was 1:04.34_
So stoked with that round, everything was almost as i wanted to be.
_*12:* _01:03.69 
*11:* 01:09.32 (messed up OLL, should have been sub-1)
*10:* 01:01.68 
*9:* 01:03.82 
*8:* 01:14.18 
*7:* 01:02.58 
*6:* 01:03.47 
*5:* 01:04.56 
*4:* 01:01.35 
*3:* 01:00.97 
*2:* 01:06.59 
*1:* 00:58.76


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 9, 2016)

Round 35a
Reduction
Moyu Aosu

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-8
avg of 12: 1:25.25

Time List:
1. 1:14.47 R U2 R U2 R U R F U2 Messed up F perm, would have been close to sub 1, and definitely a PB
2. 1:26.83 R F' U F2 U F' U2 F' U'
3. (1:47.26) U2 R' U R U2 F' R2 F U2 Messed up OLL parity, had to restart from cross.
4. 1:27.64 U' F2 R2 F' R2 U2 R' F2 U'
5. (1:09.80) R U2 F2 R' U' F2 R U R2
6. 1:38.33 U R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U'
7. 1:38.48 F2 U F U2 R2 U' F2 R U'
8. 1:23.07 R2 U' R U2 F' R F U2 R2
9. 1:21.03 U' F U' F' U F2 R' U2 R
10. 1:20.03 F U F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U
11. 1:18.94 R' F2 R' F' U2 R' U2 R' U2
12. 1:23.61 R2 U2 R' F U' F U' F R2 U'

Round 35b

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
avg of 12: 1:22.42 PB

Time List:
1. 1:15.82 R F' U F2 U F U2 R U' 
2. 1:37.16 U2 F2 U' F2 U' F R2 U2 F2 U' 
3. (1:38.96) R' F' R U F' R F' R F' 
4. 1:29.55 R' U2 F U2 F' R U R2 U2 
5. (1:05.88) F R2 F R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 
6. 1:18.92 F2 U R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' 
7. 1:18.02 U2 F2 U' F U2 F U F' U' 
8. 1:27.63 R F' R2 F U R2 U2 R' U' 
9. 1:16.24 U2 R' U F2 U' R2 U R' U 
10. 1:17.48 U R2 F' R' F R' U F2 U' 
11. 1:23.84 F2 U F2 U F' R U' F2 R2 
12. 1:19.45 R' F' R U' F R U' R' U2

Solves 2 and 3 were bad, especially 2, no parity and still sup 1:30. The practice is starting to pay off now though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 9, 2016)

R35b sub 50 (hoya, CB G4)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-9
avg of 12: 57.935

Time List:
1:03.327, 54.850, 57.816, 1:00.152, (1:11.624), 54.313, 57.173, 51.749, 56.694, 1:02.356, 1:00.919, (49.055)
good, especially since almost all the solves had OLL Parity.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 10, 2016)

Round: 35a
Race to Sub: 1:30
Cube: Yuxin (Not The Blue)
Method: Hoya
*Average: 1:19.78*

1. 1:24.87
2. 1:18.58
3. (1:09.94)
4. 1:22.15
5. 1:23.64
6. 1:22.06
7. 1:15.01
8. (1:38.02)
9. 1:21.24
10. 1:18.31
11. 1:20.58
12. 1:11.33

Oooh. I guess without practice, one can still get better. Hahah, no 4x4 practice in between rounds.
So yeah, graduation. Going for sub-1:20 round b. Probably tomorrow.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 10, 2016)

Round 35a
Race tu sub 1:30

Ao12: *1:36.65*

1:39.94, (1:28.71), 1:34.12, 1:37.29, 1:37.66, (1:48.59), 1:30.22, 1:37.93, 1:32.73, 1:35.89, 1:40.75, 1:39.91

I am getting better at dedges, still need to improve a lot my look ahead


----------



## mafergut (Jul 10, 2016)

*Round 35a - Race to sub 1:30*
Method: Yau
Cube: CB G4

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-10
*avg of 12: 1:29.41 (1/3)*

Time List:
1:35.49, 1:38.54, 1:28.10, 1:30.63, (1:42.05), 1:20.92, 1:24.14[dp], (1:14.25), 1:22.87, 1:37.87, 1:22.83, 1:32.70

So inconsistent but, even by a narrow margin, my first success in the race to sub 1:30. Nice 1:24.xx with double parity that without that could have been PB single.

As nobody else has posted later, instead of double posting I will add round 35b here:

*Round 35b - Race to sub 1:30*

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-11
*avg of 12: 1:29.75 (2/3)*

Time List:
1:27.90, 1:35.02, 1:27.64, 1:35.40, (DNF), 1:24.22, (1:10.81), 1:30.58, 1:28.21, 1:30.21, 1:31.17, 1:27.14

Due to a stupid DNF (fumbled PLL) in what was going to be like 1:20.xx I had more difficulties that I should have had. Another success by the seat of the pants but, hey, I'm not complaining. Also PB single (by just 0.10) in there!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 13, 2016)

Round: 35b
Race to Sub: 1:20
Cube: Yuxin (Not The Blue)
Method: Hoya
*Average: 1:21.84*

1. (1:42.50) Wow. I probably should have warmed up first. 100% Failed edge pairing
2. 1:09.64
3. 1:36.39
4. 1:17.60
5. 1:15.07
6. 1:28.85
7. 1:15.31
8. 1:21.89
9. 1:32.31
10. 1:17.75
11. 1:23.52
12. (1:08.46)

Quite a few bad times. Really happy about the last solve, took it slow and intentionally looked-ahead throughout the whole solve.
Sub-1 single is close, I can feel it.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2016)

Round 35 results:

Congratulations to Joopsmarko and GenTheThief!

Race to sub-50
Ordway Persyn – 35a 1:00.498 0/3
. . . . . . . 35b 57.935 *0/3*

Race to sub-1:10
zipper – 35a 1:08.62 1/3
. . . . . . . 35b 1:03.80 *2/3*

Race to sub 1:20
GenTheThief – 35b 1:21.84 *0/3*

Race to sub-1:30
Joopsmarko – 35a 1:25.25 2/3
. . . . . . . 35b – 1:22.42 *3/3 Graduates race to sub-1:30*
GenTheThief – 35a 1:19.78 *3/3 Graduates race to sub-1:30*
Isaac VM – 35a 1:36.65 *0/3*
mafergut – 35a 1:29.41 1/3
. . . . . . . 35b 1:29.75 *2/3*

Race to sub-2:00
One Wheel – 35a 2:10.14 0/3
. . . . . . . 35b 1:55.96 *1/3

Round 36 scrambles:
*
Round 36a:
1. L' R' U' B' D2 F L2 U Fw2 L' B U Fw' U' Uw L' F' D2 B' Fw' L' F' D' F2 U' Uw2 Rw D2 R' D' U' Fw2 Rw D Fw U L2 R2 Fw2 B'
2. Uw Fw2 F Rw Fw2 F2 D B2 D2 Fw' Rw L2 Fw2 R' F' Rw2 Fw U' Fw D2 R' F Rw F' Uw Fw2 D2 B' U2 B Uw' R2 Fw R2 U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' Fw R
3. B' Rw R' Uw Rw U2 F2 Uw Fw L' B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 B D B U' B2 R' L2 U B Uw2 F D B2 U' Rw2 F2 L' Uw' Fw' R Rw Fw Rw2 L2 B' U'
4. Rw' D' L' B2 D2 Rw L F' Rw F2 D Rw2 Fw U B2 R2 U2 L U Rw R2 Fw2 D' U L F2 D' B2 Uw2 L2 F' Rw' D' B2 F' R Fw' L' B U
5. B2 R2 F B' D2 B2 Rw2 L' D Uw2 Fw F2 U' B D' B D2 U' Uw' F L2 B' Uw Fw' B2 Rw' D' L Rw2 D F2 Fw Rw L F U2 L2 D2 Uw2 F
6. D' Uw L' Rw2 F' U2 D2 Fw2 Uw' U' R' Rw' U' R2 B' L U2 Uw2 F' U' Fw' F' L U2 Fw2 Uw D2 R2 B' D U2 Fw L Fw2 R Rw2 Uw Rw Fw' U
7. Rw2 R L Fw' U B Uw B L' U Fw2 R' Uw2 L' R2 D' Rw' B' Rw U B' Fw2 L B2 D' U2 Fw B' Uw U2 R2 D F B Fw Rw' F2 Fw2 B' D'
8. F2 Uw' R' B' R' Uw Fw U D' Uw2 B F2 L2 F B D2 B' L F B2 L2 B U D' B' R2 U2 L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw L Uw2 Fw' U2 B' R' Fw2 L Fw
9. U F' U2 D L' F' L F2 B R Rw L2 D' F D' Uw' B' Rw' D U F2 L Uw2 B2 F2 U' Rw2 R Uw2 U' B U' Rw' L2 B D F' D Fw U2
10. Rw2 L Fw2 U2 Rw Fw Rw2 D' Fw B2 D2 R' Uw2 F2 U2 D B' F' D' Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 Rw F2 U' Uw' B' F Rw2 L2 F Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw B D Uw2 R2
11. L' B2 Fw' R' Rw D2 Fw2 R2 U' R Fw L R2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 F2 D' F' L2 R' B' F2 L' U R2 F' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Rw R2 Uw Fw' Uw2 B2 Fw' R2 Fw'
12. Rw' D' R' Rw B Uw' L R2 D2 Fw' R' Uw R Rw2 U2 F' L' U L Fw2 F' B' Uw2 L' R F L2 B' Rw2 D2 F2 Fw Rw2 L2 Fw' Rw' B Uw L Uw'

Round 36b:
1. Uw' D2 F' Fw2 R L' U F U' F R2 D' F Rw' Uw' F' Rw' D' L R2 Fw U2 L' U2 L' R D' Rw2 D2 F2 L Fw' Uw' U' F2 L U2 L' D2 B'
2. Uw2 L2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R2 Fw L U Uw2 B' L2 R U2 D F' L' D' F2 Uw2 F Rw2 U2 Rw F R' F' R' Fw R Rw U' D' Rw2 F2 U2 Uw2 F' D' Rw'
3. D Uw' Rw2 R2 U' B' U2 D' Rw' Fw' Uw D' R2 Uw Rw' U Rw B U Rw' D' F' R' U F' D' L2 D' B' Fw2 U F2 D F D' F' Fw2 D2 B Fw2
4. Uw2 U' Rw2 B R2 Uw B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 L' F Rw D' Uw2 Fw' Rw R' D' B L F' Fw U Uw2 F' B' Rw' Uw U' L D' L2 Fw2 U2 R' F' Rw' F D'
5. D B2 R2 B2 Rw2 B' U' L2 D' B2 R Uw2 Fw F' L B Fw2 L2 Rw R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw F U Rw' D L2 B L2 B2 Rw2 R2 D2 L Rw' Fw F2 D B2
6. Uw F Fw' B' Rw2 U' B Fw U' R D' Fw' U' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 D2 F' Fw' D2 R Fw2 L Uw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B2 Fw D2 Uw' Fw L Uw' L F Fw2 R' L'
7. U Fw2 F R' D Uw L' Rw Uw' L' U2 Fw2 U D2 L2 U B' L2 B2 U Fw' D' U B2 Uw2 F2 B' L Uw L2 B2 Fw D' Rw B2 L2 Rw2 F' R B2
8. B Uw' F B2 Rw' B2 L' D U Uw2 Fw' F2 U' Rw' F2 L' Rw' D' Fw' U2 F B2 D2 B' Fw2 D2 Fw L2 R B' L' R F L' F Fw' R U' Uw L2
9. U2 L2 R' D' Uw2 L2 Fw2 L' Uw' D' L R' B Rw' Uw2 R2 Fw Rw2 D' Uw2 B Uw F U' D' F' R U' D' F' Fw2 U' Uw' B' D2 B L U2 Rw' Uw
10. Rw' D Uw' L' U' L' Rw2 U D' L' R Uw U F2 D2 Fw2 F Rw2 U2 Fw2 L' B' U F2 Rw' L2 R2 Fw2 R F' U2 Rw2 B' R U' D2 L Uw U2 Fw2
11. Rw' D L2 U' D L2 Uw2 B U' R' B' Rw L2 U' Fw2 D2 B' Uw2 D F Rw U2 D' Uw' L2 B Fw U' D2 Rw D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw R D2 Rw' F D L
12. Fw' F2 U Uw L' Rw2 U R' F2 Fw D2 U' Rw' R D2 L2 B2 R U' F U D B2 R Fw D2 Fw2 Rw' U Rw B' Rw' B' D Rw R2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 L


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2016)

Round 36a
Yau
CB G4
Race to sub-2:00
Ao12: 2:00.92

1. 2:07.24
2. 2:05.19
3. 2:02.77
4. 1:52.89
5. 2:14.22
6. 1:55.81
7. 1:44.86
8. 1:59.92+
9. 1:55.69
10. (1:40.24)
11. 2:10.58
12. (2:19.24)

So close.

Round 36b
Ao12: 2:06.43

1. 2:45.05
2. 2:19.22
3. 2:03.54
4. 1:54.84
5. 2:09.21
6. 2:17.17
7. 1:51.70
8. 1:43.40
9. 1:53.81
10. 1:39.61
11. 2:30.16
12. 2:21.18

After a 1:49.79 Ao5 for the WC I thought I had this in the bag. After solves 10 and 11 of this set the Ao5 stood at a new pb of 1:49.64. My brain and fingers are just teasing me at this point.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 15, 2016)

Round 36a
Race to sub 1:20
Moyu Aosu
Reduction

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-14
avg of 12: 1:19.55

Time List:
1. 1:25.14 U' R2 U' R F2 U R2 U' R
2. (1:13.23) U2 F' U2 F R2 F' R F2 R' U'
3. 1:26.75 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' R U F'
4. 1:16.65 U2 R2 F' U2 F' R' U F' U R2
5. 1:20.11 F' R U F2 U R F2 R2 U
6. 1:18.30 F2 U' R F R2 U' R U' F
7. (1:29.94) F2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R U2
8. 1:17.47 R F2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R'
9. 1:20.92 F U2 R' F2 R' F R2 F R
10. 1:13.97 U F2 R' U' R2 U2 F' U' R
11. 1:21.86 U2 R F R' F2 U' F R' U2
12. 1:14.27 U' F2 R2 F' U2 F R' F' U'

Actually kind of suprised I got by on my first try. My global average is currently around 1:22, so we'll see if continues.

Round 36b

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-16
avg of 12: 1:19.44

Time List:
1. (1:10.84) F R' F U R' U' R' F' U2 
2. 1:17.11 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R U 
3. 1:21.25 U2 R U2 F U' R2 U F2 R' U2 
4. 1:13.93 U' F' R2 F R2 U2 F' U R 
5. 1:16.38 U R' U2 F R' F2 R F' U 
6. 1:21.43 F2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 
7. 1:16.51 R' F' U F2 R' F' U' R U 
8. 1:13.84 U' F2 U' R2 U F2 R' U F 
9. (1:39.62) F' R' U2 F R' U2 R U R' U 
10. 1:26.15 R' F2 R' U R2 U' F2 R U 
11. 1:24.71 R' U' R U' R F R2 F2 U' 
12. 1:23.04  U2 R F' U2 F R U2 F2 U'

Wow, I am very pleased with this weeks averages, hopefully it will continue next week!


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 15, 2016)

joopsmarko said:


> My global average is currently around 1:22, so we'll see if continues.



How are you figuring global average? I have a list of 1,019 4x4 solve times over the last 4 1/2 months averaging 2:30.603, and my current Ao1000 stands at 2:28.424, but I would consider that a very bad time at this point. I would consider my current Ao50 of 2:00.81 to be an accurate representation of how fast I am, but even 2:03.80 for my Ao100 feels a little high.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 15, 2016)

*Round 36a - Race to sub 1:30*
Method: Yau
Cube: CB G4

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-15
*avg of 12: 1:21.62 (3/3)*

Time List:
1:22.95, 1:29.24, 1:23.87, 1:24.79, 1:18.50, 1:22.35, 1:15.97, (1:12.73), 1:23.42, 1:16.43, (1:32.62), 1:18.61

Wow! So nice. Beat my previous PB Ao12 by more than 4 seconds. Also PB Ao5 (1:18.25) in there!

Not sure what target to aim for now. Sub-1:00 is too far off. Maybe I can try sub1:15?


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 16, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> How are you figuring global average? I have a list of 1,019 4x4 solve times over the last 4 1/2 months averaging 2:30.603, and my current Ao1000 stands at 2:28.424, but I would consider that a very bad time at this point. I would consider my current Ao50 of 2:00.81 to be an accurate representation of how fast I am, but even 2:03.80 for my Ao100 feels a little high.



I usually consider my global average to be the mean solve time of the last session I did with 25+ solves. So, for my last session, I solved 4x4 32 times with an outlier at 2:30,(messed up OLL parity, had to restart) which I discounted, an my mean time was 1:22.24, so I consider that to be my global average. I'm sure others use different things, so you may get different answers from everyone you ask.


----------



## zipper (Jul 17, 2016)

*Round 36a*
Race to sub 1:10
Cube : cyclone boys g4
Meth*od: yau and cfop*
_*Average 10 of 12: 01:05.58 *(finished my race to sub 1:10 with that, next one will be race to sub 1:05)_

*322:* 01:05.22
*321:* 02:03.58 (PLL parity went wrong)
*320:* 00:55.67 
*319:* 01:05.07
*318:* 00:59.12
*317:* 01:02.94 (center piece popped. picked it up from floor, put it back and... still amazed how fast it was)
*316:* 01:07.21
*315:* 01:06.84
*314:* 01:00.71
*313:* 01:06.03
*312:* 01:07.15
*311:* 01:15.55
*310:* 01:00.80

*Round 36b*
Race to sub 1:05
Cube : cyclone boys g4 
Method: yau and cfop
_*Average 10 of 12: 01:06.90 -* *not good...*_
*334: *_01:16.88 _
*333:* 01:05.62 
*332:* 01:08.93 
*331:* 01:13.39 
*330:* 01:10.93 
*329:* 00:57.15 
*328:* 01:02.94 
*327:* 01:03.23 
*326:* 01:10.58 
*325:* 01:02.00 
*324:* 01:06.53 
*323:* 01:04.86


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 19, 2016)

Round: 36a
Race to Sub: 1:20
Cube: Yuxin (Not The Blue)
Method: Hoya
*Average: 1:19.97*

1. 1:10.62
2. 1:08.44
3. 1:19.41
4. (1:08.38)
5. 1:23.44
6. 1:09.75
7. 1:23.07
8. 1:28.30
9. 1:17.46
10. (1:31.53) edge pairing was a mess
11. 1:30.58 ug even worse, but such a good begining
12. 1:28.53 Same here

Started vary well, PB Ao5, and ended awful. I managed to hold on though.


----------



## felweb (Jul 20, 2016)

Round: 36a
Race to Sub: 2:15
Cube: AoSu
Method: Yau + 2-Look OLL/PLL

Ao12: 2:22.1

1. 2:17.88 
2. (2:01.47)
3. 2:14.03 
4. 2:19.33 
5. 2:10.77 
6. 2:14.09 
7. 2:34.46 
8. 2:12.19 
9. 2:49.07 
10. 2:40.99 
11. 2:08.45 
12. (3:02.87) messed up OLL parity


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 22, 2016)

Round 36 Results: Congratulations to mafergut and zipper this week.

*Race to sub 2:15*
felweb 36a – 2:22.13 0/3

*Race to sub-2:00*
One Wheel 36a – 2:00.92 0/3
. . . . . . . . 36b – 2:06.43 0/3

*Race to sub-1:30*
mafergut 36a – 1:21.62 *3/3*

*Race to sub-1:20*
joopsmarko 36a – 1:19.55 1/3
. . . . . . . . 36b – 1:19.44 2/3
GenTheThief 36a – 1:19.97 1/3

*Race to sub-1:10*
zipper 36a – 1:05.58 *3/3*

*Race to sub-1:05*
zipper 36b – 1:06.90 0/3

Round 37 ends when new scrambles are posted, which will be not before Friday, July 29th.

37a scrambles

1. U' L2 Uw2 B2 Rw' F2 L D2 Fw2 B' F U2 D2 B' Uw Rw' B2 U' R2 Fw' Rw' U B R U F' L2 Fw L' Uw2 R B' Uw' R L2 B Uw2 B2 Fw F'
2. R' Fw F' Uw' F' R2 F' L D Rw Fw2 L2 U2 Rw' U2 F' Uw U2 B Rw2 B Rw2 L Fw D2 Fw Uw Rw U Rw' B R2 Fw' Uw2 L' R' Fw2 B L D
3. Uw' R U F2 Rw' L2 B' F' D2 F D U Uw Rw' L' D Fw2 R2 F' U L' F' L Rw2 F2 Uw' F' Rw F Rw L' B' F2 Uw' D2 U2 L D R Fw'
4. B2 F' L' Uw F R Rw2 U' D' Uw L' U R2 Rw2 Uw' F D B' Fw U2 L2 B Uw L2 B2 Rw' F2 D2 Fw' Rw2 B2 Uw Rw2 F2 Fw L2 R' Fw' B2 Rw2
5. U' B2 F' L D' Fw' D2 R B' R L2 Fw B D' U2 B L' D' Rw B2 Uw R2 Rw' F Uw B' U2 Fw' R2 Uw' B U' B R2 U Rw2 U2 L' U2 R
6. D Uw' L2 F2 U' L2 F' Uw2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F U2 D Uw' Fw' Uw L Fw U' Rw F U F Uw2 Fw2 F' R2 F Uw D2 U R' L Fw D2 B2 D2
7. Fw2 Uw Rw2 R D' L2 Rw' F2 Fw2 R Fw D2 Uw2 R D Uw Rw B R U2 Fw2 U2 F Fw2 Uw' Rw' Fw F2 D Rw Uw' F2 B R B F Fw2 L2 D L2
8. F L' Fw2 R' Fw2 F2 Rw' D2 Fw F' Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 L' F2 Uw' B U' F U2 D Rw' L2 U Fw R2 Rw Fw' F' B2 R Fw Rw Fw2 Rw2 R Fw' R'
9. L B2 U2 F R2 Fw F Uw L2 Rw2 D2 F' Rw F2 L2 Fw D U2 R' Uw' R' Fw Uw2 Rw' L U D2 L' R Uw2 F D F2 B2 U2 L' Fw2 R2 Rw' D
10. R D2 U' Uw B' F U2 D' Fw' Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 U F2 D' L2 Uw B' U F' R2 U2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 B2 R2 Uw B' F2 Rw2 Uw L' F' L' B' R' U' L
11. U F' D Rw2 U Uw' Rw2 U' Uw Rw2 R D L' B2 L B U2 L' Rw B2 L' U2 Rw D U2 Rw2 U' D' Fw R2 Rw2 B U' D' Uw2 R2 Uw B' D2 Uw'
12. B Uw2 L' U L' Uw' L F' Fw' U' F' U Rw F Uw' R' F Fw U2 Rw2 B' L2 U' B' Uw' R' Fw2 U2 F' Rw B Rw2 Fw2 B L2 Uw' D' U2 F R'

37b scrambles

1. Fw L' F Uw U L Uw2 F Uw L' U' R2 Uw2 R D2 Rw' Uw D2 U' Fw F R Rw D2 Fw D2 F2 Uw R F' Fw' U Fw' D F' Uw2 D2 B2 Fw U2
2. U2 L2 B2 Rw Fw2 R D2 Uw L' U2 D2 B' F2 Fw Rw B D' Rw2 U' Uw' Rw Fw2 U' Uw R' D B' F2 Fw2 D2 Rw U2 R2 Rw F' Fw2 R L Rw2 Fw'
3. B2 L B F2 Rw D2 U F2 Fw U' Rw2 D Rw Fw Uw Rw B2 Fw2 F Uw D U2 F R2 D L2 Fw' Uw2 U' B2 Uw2 U2 L' R' Rw F2 Fw R2 Fw2 F
4. Uw' B2 Fw' F U Rw2 L' R U' Fw' U2 Fw L2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 Fw D' B' Uw Fw B2 Uw2 B Fw' F' U' Uw F B' Rw L F D' F2 Fw2 U' Fw2
5. Uw2 F' B2 R2 Fw' R2 L B2 Uw R L2 B' R Fw L2 Fw2 B L2 Rw R D2 Rw Fw Uw' R2 Uw' R Rw2 U' R Fw' L B' L2 D2 Fw Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R2
6. Fw2 D L' Rw' D2 R' L' F' Rw2 F Uw' D2 U2 Fw2 F2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 Fw2 Rw Fw L U' B Rw2 L' F' Fw2 D' Rw' F R' B U' L Rw Fw2
7. Uw2 Fw F2 U Uw' Rw' U F2 U Uw' B Uw2 Fw2 L2 D' Rw' B L R' F R' B2 U D' R2 D2 F2 Fw D2 B2 D R D F' U' R' F' L Rw2 R
8. D' U F2 B2 Rw F2 D U2 Fw' Rw2 Uw B' Fw U' Rw U' D Rw2 Fw' L D' B' Fw2 Rw L2 F2 B2 Fw U' Fw' R Fw L' Rw Uw R2 Uw' Fw' L2 B2
9. B' Uw R' D F2 Rw Fw' U F2 L' Fw2 Rw U2 R2 Rw B F' Rw2 B Uw2 R2 L' Fw2 Uw D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw Rw' U' B2 Uw' L' B F' D'
10. R' Uw2 Rw B2 U2 F' L2 F L2 F' D' Uw L2 Fw Rw Uw F2 U Rw2 Fw2 D' L B Fw Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw2 Uw' F' B2 R B' L Uw2 Fw2 B' F2 Uw' Fw
11. Uw2 L' Rw2 U R' L' Fw Rw B Rw' D2 U' Fw' U2 L U2 B' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' L Uw' F L F2 B' Fw2 L Uw' D' F' Fw2 Uw' L2 R Uw Rw2 F' D
12. Fw2 F L' U Fw' D' F Rw B' Fw2 L2 R' Rw D' B Uw' Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw Fw' L2 Uw B Rw' Fw2 R L' Fw' D2 B2 Rw' D Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 R2 U' B2


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 22, 2016)

Race to sub 2:00
CB G4
Yau

Round 37a
Ao12: 1:52.49 1/3

1. 1:42.58
2. 1:50.47
3. 2:06.16
4. 2:07.40
5. (2:13.94)
6. 1:49.98
7. (1:41.96)
8. 1:47.92
9. 1:56.68
10. 1:46.03
11. 1:47.55
12. 1:50.09

Round 37b
Ao12: 2:06.85 0/3

1. 2:04.90
2. 2:01.34
3. 2:14.50
4. 2:00.58
5. 2:10.66
6. 2:09.06
7. 1:48.12
8. 2:49.84
9. (1:47.77)
10. 1:53.05
11. 1:56.45
12. (DNF)

This is really frustrating.


----------



## felweb (Jul 26, 2016)

Round: 37a
Race to Sub: 2:15
Cube: AoSu
Method: Yau + 2-Look OLL/PL

avg of 12: 2:11.39

Time List:
1. 2:07.48
2. 2:12.14
3. 2:27.49
4. (2:54.33) hmm destroyed one of the center edges during last 4 centers...
5. 2:01.41
6. 2:36.17
7. 2:06.37
8. 1:59.58
9. 2:08.37
10. 2:08.00
11. 2:06.81
12. (1:57.38)

I am very happy with this session. 2 new pb´s and my first times sub-2!

Round: 37b

avg of 12: 2:14.53

Time List:
1. 2:16.64 
2. 2:10.15 
3. 2:13.31 
4. 2:22.30 
5. 2:12.61 
6. 2:30.21 
7. (1:39.54) OLL-Skip gives me new pb by nearly 20 seconds 
8. (2:31.91)
9. 2:21.77 
10. 2:07.77
11. 1:57.67
12. 2:12.87


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 28, 2016)

Round: 37a
Race to Sub: 1:20
Cube: Yuxin (Not The Blue)
Method: Hoya
*Average: 1:21.58*

1. (1:12.32)
2. 1:19.96
3. 1:16.44
4. 1:17.62
5. 1:29.33
6. 1:17.26
7. (1:44.03)
8. 1:22.83
9. 1:24.73
10. 1:25.69
11. 1:24.88
12. 1:17.05

Started out pretty good, but ended terrible.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 28, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Round: 37a
> Race to Sub: 1:20
> Cube: Yuxin (Not The Blue)
> Method: Hoya
> ...


it looks like the 12th time, between parenthesis, is not the worst of the average


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 28, 2016)

mafergut said:


> it looks like the 12th time, between parenthesis, is not the worst of the average



Thanks. I'm not sure how I missed that.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2016)

*Round 37a - Race to sub 1:15*
Method: Yau
Cube: CB G4

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-29
*avg of 12: 1:24.88*

Time List:
1:21.71, (2:23.79), 1:23.67, 1:16.40, (1:15.81), 1:32.46, 1:23.86, 1:22.21, 1:28.24, 1:26.98, 1:30.74, 1:22.48

It's going to be a bit hard to get there. Maybe I'll have to aim to 1:20 if I can't get any successes in the following 2-3 weeks. The 2:23.xx was a disastrous edge pairing (got a tricky case, got confused, ended up making pairs without sliding Uw, had to pair everything again). Apart from that I get less and less sup 1:30 solves but still too few sub 1:20 and not a single sub 1:15 in the whole average.

I will add 37b here if I get to do it before the race closes.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 29, 2016)

Round 37 results:

*Race to sub 2:15*
felweb 37a – 2:11.39 1/3
. . . . . . . . 37b – 2:14.53 2/3

*Race to sub-2:00*
One Wheel 37a – 1:52.49 1/3
. . . . . . . . 37b – 2:06.85 0/3

*Race to sub-1:20*
GenTheThief 37a – 1:21.58 0/3

*Race to sub-1:15*
mafergut 37a – 1:24.88 0/1

No graduates this week.

Round 38 scrambles:

Round 38a:
1. Uw' Rw U Rw2 L' B' Rw' U Rw' F' Fw' Rw L2 Uw2 B2 D' R' L' U2 Uw R U2 Rw' L' Uw' D2 L2 D' R' D Rw' R' U Fw' F L' D2 F2 L Fw'
2. D2 Rw' R' F Rw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U2 B Fw Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw L' D' R2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 D2 L2 F' Uw2 B Uw' Rw2 D R2 Uw L2 F U R' L B F' Fw Rw2
3. Uw2 D2 L Fw B' D2 B2 F L2 Rw2 F2 Uw' L R Uw' L2 U2 Uw2 L F' L2 Uw Rw B Uw2 Fw L' F2 R2 B' U' B2 Rw R Fw' U2 R B' D Rw'
4. U L2 U' B2 Rw' D U2 B F U Rw' R2 D L Rw R2 F' U R B D' Fw' Rw2 U' Rw B Fw Rw2 R' Fw' Rw2 L F2 Rw' B' Rw2 Uw' Fw U2 D2
5. B U Uw' F' Uw' Rw' L R' B Fw L B R2 L' U2 R' Rw2 Uw' U2 F Fw2 D' Rw' L' R B' F2 D Rw2 U L D U2 Rw2 B2 Fw Uw2 Fw' U' R'
6. Fw L2 Fw2 R2 Rw' D Rw2 R Fw2 D' Rw' L Fw' Uw L2 Uw2 Rw B Uw' U B2 D' Rw' Fw D L R' B' U' Uw D Fw2 U F' B2 Rw F Rw' L' U'
7. L' D2 F' D Fw2 D F' B D2 Rw U2 D F R2 U Rw Fw B L' Uw' L' R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U Uw2 L D' Uw' B' R L B' L D2 F2 Uw' B2 Fw'
8. R U L F Rw2 D L' Uw2 L' Rw' F D Uw2 U2 Rw F2 R2 B' Rw2 L2 R' U' Fw' F2 Uw' U R2 D U' Rw' B L2 D Rw' B Uw' B' R' Uw' F2
9. L' Fw2 B D F' Uw F' D L R' D' F' Rw2 Uw' F U D' R' U' F' L' Rw' U2 L' F' Uw2 U B D2 F2 L B' Uw' R2 F R' U' Rw R Uw2
10. D' R2 L2 U L' Fw2 L R Fw2 U Rw' B2 Rw2 R D2 Rw2 Fw' R' U2 D Uw2 L2 B F D' Rw L Uw' L Rw2 D' U2 F' R2 F' R' Fw2 R L2 D'
11. U2 Uw2 F' Uw' F2 B Uw2 B D F' Uw2 U2 L2 U' R' D2 F' Fw' Uw' L' F2 R2 U Uw Fw L2 Rw2 R2 F2 B2 Rw2 R' B' Fw2 R Fw R2 F R F2
12. Rw D' Fw' D Rw' Fw' Uw Fw2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 L' F' U2 Rw Fw B' Uw2 B' Fw2 D F D2 L2 Rw D U Fw' Rw R2 F' D R' D' Rw' D Uw2 F2 Rw2 R'

Round 38b:
1. B Fw2 L2 U F D L Rw2 Fw2 Rw Fw L U2 D2 Fw B2 R' F U' F U R U F2 B Rw' F' Rw' L2 U Fw' B2 U' Uw2 R' L' D R' F2 D
2. Uw' U F2 Fw Uw2 Fw' B' D2 B Fw2 L2 Uw Fw Rw Fw2 U2 B Uw2 Rw B2 Uw R2 Fw B' D Fw' U' L' R' B' F Fw' L' R F2 Rw2 Fw F2 U F2
3. D Rw U B L' U D2 B' Rw2 L2 Uw' F L Fw' L' D R' U' Fw2 Rw2 L2 D R2 Rw2 B2 F R2 F2 B' U Rw2 B2 Uw D2 Fw' F R' F' Uw' L'
4. B2 F' L' F2 Fw2 Uw2 F' R2 F2 L2 R B Fw2 U2 Uw2 Fw Uw L Fw' L2 B2 L2 B' U' Rw2 Uw' Fw U' D2 L' R Uw2 Rw L2 Uw F' Uw' F D' Fw'
5. R' D2 Rw' F2 U2 Uw' Fw2 B2 Uw Fw' R' B U' Rw2 Fw2 R F' B R2 Uw2 F B Rw' U2 R D2 R D Fw D' Uw' F Uw' Fw' D' Uw Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw'
6. B2 U2 Fw R' F' Fw2 B' D Rw U D Uw' R Uw' Fw2 R F' B Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U Fw D Rw2 D2 U2 F Uw2 B R Uw2 Fw' U2 R B R' Fw' U' B2
7. R' F' Uw2 L2 U' D' R D' B2 Rw' F D' U F L2 U2 F2 L R2 U' Rw' U2 R2 L2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 R' L B Uw U2 B Fw2 R' L Uw2 R U D'
8. Rw2 R2 D2 Rw' D2 R Uw L' R D B U2 R Rw' F2 D B' F2 Fw U2 Rw D' U' F R U' R Rw2 U R2 L Fw' D Uw2 Rw F2 R' Uw' Rw L2
9. Fw' L2 F2 R' Rw' D' L' Uw' L D2 L' U' F2 Uw' Fw Uw2 L2 U B2 D B Uw2 R U Uw R Fw L' U' L2 B R2 Rw' F' L Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw
10. Rw F R2 Uw2 R' U2 D2 Uw' L2 B F2 L' D' Fw Uw2 L2 U2 Rw2 U R' D' B' U2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 D Rw2 Uw B' U' Uw2 F' Rw' D2 Rw D2 U'
11. Rw' R2 D2 B Rw B2 U L' F2 Uw L2 Uw2 Rw2 D' F' B' Fw' L2 Uw' U Fw2 D' Uw Fw2 U' Rw2 R Uw2 F L2 D2 Rw' Uw' U' D F D' R Fw' B
12. Fw2 Rw2 D R' D' Fw' L' Uw2 L Rw' R' B' D2 Fw2 Rw Fw U' B Uw2 D U2 L2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw' B2 L D Fw' B Rw' D Uw F' Rw2 B' R' Uw U


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 29, 2016)

Round 38a
Race to sub-2:00
Yau
CB G4
Ao12: 1:52.89 1/3

1. 1:51.77
2. 1:56.45
3. 1:47.37
4. 1:44.28
5. (1:38.57)
6. 1:41.38
7. 2:02.29
8. 1:57.43
9. 1:54.24
10. 1:56.56
11. (2:28.15)
12. 1:57.08

Round 38b
Ao12: 1:56.30 2/3

1. 2:10.35
2. 1:49.93
3. 1:49.94
4. (1:36.32)
5. 1:51.23
6. (2:16.35)
7. 1:54.57
8. 1:45.25
9. 1:55.92
10. 1:54.40
11. 2:06.67
12. 2:04.67

Now watch me get 2:00.09 on the first round next week.


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 29, 2016)

mafergut said:


> *Round 37a - Race to sub 1:15*
> Method: Yau
> Cube: CB G4
> 
> ...



I can edit it in if you still want to do 37b.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I can edit it in if you still want to do 37b.


Thanks but not necessary. I did it in fact but it was a failure with more double parities that I ever had in an average and then some bad solves and a DNF because of an adjacent PLL parity in the back... so I deleted the times when I was en route for a sup 1:30 average. Then I decided to finish the 3 solves I had not done, and got a 1:08.xx (which is my second best single ever), a 1:16.xx and a 1:22.xx. But that's life  I will try to do better next round.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 31, 2016)

R38a Sub 50 (Hoya, CB G4)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
avg of 12: 58.450

Time List:
55.874, 1:00.202, 57.587, (50.780), 51.934, 1:01.540, 52.929, (1:05.133), 59.681, 1:03.597, 1:00.571, 1:00.586
messed up at the end. first 7 plus the 5 before was a 55.899 ao12.


----------



## felweb (Jul 31, 2016)

Round: 38a
Race to Sub: 2:15
Cube: AoSu
Method: Hoya + 2-Look OLL/PL

avg of 12: 2:02.992

Time List:

1. (2:21.247)
2. 2:04.504
3. 1:50.775
4. 1:49.745
5. 2:10.464
6. 2:03.272
7. (1:43.358)
8. 2:05.834
9. 2:15.470
10. 1:51.510
11. 2:07.665
12. 2:10.686

Round: 38b

avg of 12: 2:05.135

Time List:

1. 2:09.868
2. (1:49.728)
3. 2:14.138
4. 2:06.477
5. (2:21.213)
6. 1:50.952
7. 1:57.947
8. 2:03.454
9. 2:05.521
10. 2:01.986
11. 2:20.270
12. 2:00.741


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 1, 2016)

R38b sub 50 (Hoya CB G4)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-1
avg of 12: 57.625

Time List:
53.149, 1:05.703, (43.461), 1:01.079, 52.080, 58.359, (1:06.703), 1:01.815, 53.175, 54.078, 53.251, 1:03.564
Finally beat my PB single after 9 months.


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 3, 2016)

Round 38

Redux-CFOP
Moyu Aosu
sub 1:20
A
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-2
avg of 12: 1:18.98

Time List:
1. 1:18.65 U' F R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2
2. 1:24.56 R F R2 F2 U' F' U' R' U'
3. (1:35.55) R2 F' R' F2 U R' F2 U F U
4. 1:20.10 R' U' R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U'
5. 1:23.84 F' R2 U' F R2 F U R' U'
6. 1:25.97 U F U2 R2 U2 R U R U
7. 1:13.93 U R2 U2 F U2 F R' U' F2
8. 1:17.37 F R U2 R' U' F R2 F U2
9. 1:16.95 U F' R U2 R' U R' F R2 U2
10. (1:09.74) U2 R' F U R2 U R2 U F' R2
11. 1:13.29 R F' U R' U F2 U' R U'
12. 1:15.08 R' U' F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 U

B
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-6
avg of 12: 1:19.15

Time List:
1. 1:23.18 U F' U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' 
2. 1:20.68 U2 R U' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2 
3. 1:11.45 U F' R F U2 R U' R' U2 
4. 1:22.92 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' 
5. 1:24.80 R' U2 F U2 R' F' U2 F U' 
6. 1:16.85 F' R2 F2 U F' U' F R' F2 
7. 1:11.54 F2 U F' U2 F R U' F U' 
8. (1:11.06) F' U' F2 U2 R' F' U' F2 U' 
9. 1:20.98 F' R' U2 R' U F U' R F' 
10. 1:19.33 U' R2 U' R U' F' R F2 U2 
11. (1:27.34) U' F' U2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' 
12. 1:19.77 F2 R' U F R' F2 U R2 U2

Graduated, nice.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 4, 2016)

*Round 38a & 38b - Race to sub 1:15*
Method: Yau
Cube: CN G4 stickerless

38a. Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
*avg of 12: 1:23.96*

Time List:
1:18.70, 1:20.89, 1:31.83, 1:17.97, 1:28.44, 1:15.36, 1:23.93, 1:29.09, 1:33.72, (1:14.26), (1:34.02), 1:19.58

Nope. Still far away from target.

38b. Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-5
*avg of 12: 1:27.85*

Time List:
1:32.18, 1:19.91, 1:19.81, 1:23.57, 1:24.76, (1:19.17), 1:33.06, 1:35.41, 1:26.29, (1:36.19), 1:35.43, 1:28.04

Even worse! Terrible second half of the average  Lots of parities.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 5, 2016)

Round 38 a
To sub 130
Ave: 1:34.00

1:42.08, 1:51.97, 1:32.27, 1:21.04, 1:32.83, 1:30.55, 1:34.89, 1:38.58, 1:30.17, 1:23.79, 1:30.15, 1:44.69

A little rusty but very good since I haven't solved 4x4 in a few months. Didn't have alot of parity which kept my ave down. But I had a couple good times with double parity so... overall good!


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 9, 2016)

Sorry I'm so slow on this. Round 38 results:

Congratulations to felweb and joopsmarko. Both of you got an extra round, but neither is probably good enough to count toward a new average. Next round ends in a week, Tuesday, August 16th.
*
Race to sub 2:15*
*felweb 38a – 2:02.99 3/3*
. . . . . . . . 38b – 2:05.14 4/3?

*Race to sub-2:00*
One Wheel 38a – 1:52.89 1/3
. . . . . . . . 38b – 1:56.30 2/3

*Race to sub 1:30*

kbrune 38a – 1:34.00 0/3

*Race to sub-1:20*
*joopsmarko 38a – 1:18.98 3/3*
. . . . . . . . 38b – 1:19.15 4/3?

*Race to sub-1:15*
mafergut 37a – 1:23.96 0/3
. . . . . . . . 38b – 1:27.85 0/3


*Race to sub-50*
Ordway Persyn 38a – 58.45 0/3
. . . . . . . . 38b – 57.625 0/3

Round 39a scrambles:
1. Uw' D' Fw' L B' Rw2 Uw' F2 L U2 R2 Uw U Rw2 R' Fw2 U2 Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw' D F Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U' R U' F Uw' U2 Rw2 B2
2. U2 B D2 Fw2 R L2 D R' U L D' L2 R2 B' Uw D F2 Uw' U' D2 Fw L' Fw' B2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw U' Rw R2 U R2 F' U' L2 B' U2 Uw2 F'
3. Fw2 B2 L' R B' R U D2 Rw' R F R' Uw D F' R2 D2 Uw B2 Uw R Uw L Rw2 Uw D F Fw' R2 F' U2 R' F2 B Rw L2 U2 D' Fw2 D'
4. U2 F2 B Fw2 U L' B' U2 Uw' Fw Uw2 L2 R' Fw' F L B' Rw' R Fw2 U' Fw F Rw U2 D' R2 L2 B2 R' Uw D B Rw R2 L' B Fw2 D2 Rw2
5. R2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' F R Fw' D' B L' Fw' Rw' R F' Rw' U' Fw Uw2 D' B Fw L' D2 U R2 F2 Uw' U' F' Uw2 U' L2 U2 R' Uw' Rw L2 Uw U' R2
6. Fw' U2 B2 D R2 Rw' F' Uw Rw' B2 U' D' F B' U' Fw' R2 Uw D B' Fw Uw F' D2 F L2 Uw2 D' B R F D2 Rw' F' B' U2 R F L F'
7. D U L' Fw' R F' Rw2 D2 Uw2 R2 D F2 U2 L Fw R2 U D Rw' Fw2 B Uw2 B L2 D2 Fw D' B2 Uw F Uw' D2 B2 Rw B D' U' L2 Fw2 D
8. Rw R' B2 F Uw' Fw' D' R2 F' L' Fw2 F' R2 U2 R2 D' R' U B2 Fw' L2 D2 F' Rw D' Uw R2 Uw F' B R2 F' L' Uw2 B' D' R Uw2 B2 L2
9. U2 Rw2 Uw2 L U2 R U' R' Fw' D F Rw' D U2 R2 Rw2 Fw' U2 B2 Fw D Fw' Uw L U2 D' Fw' Rw2 D' U' B2 U2 R' Fw' F' U L F R2 Fw
10. Rw F D U2 Uw B' F' Rw L R' Fw' R' Rw' D' Rw B' L U D2 Fw U2 D B2 Uw Fw' Uw' D' U2 R Rw Fw' R' B2 U' R' U' Uw B' R' D'
11. L' Fw F R U2 Uw' L2 U2 Fw F' L2 B Fw Uw' D2 U2 Rw' Fw B2 L Fw L2 U2 D' R' B2 U2 Rw' Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 F' R' Rw' L B Fw2 Uw R
12. Uw Rw' B R B Fw' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw L Uw2 D' R Fw2 B R' Fw2 R' Rw Fw D2 Rw F Uw' L Rw Fw' L' Fw' B2 Uw2 B2 R' D B2 Uw' F2

Round 39b Scrambles:
1. D2 Fw' B Rw U' Rw2 U2 L' R Rw2 D2 R2 D2 Uw U Fw R' B' U2 Uw' Fw U F2 U' B' F Fw' U' Rw' D' R Rw' F' D L Uw2 F Uw' B' Uw2
2. Fw' B2 R Rw U2 B' D Uw2 U Rw' U2 Uw' B Rw' U L2 D B2 Uw' D' Rw' Fw' B2 Uw F2 D' R F' Uw' L2 B' F2 Fw' Uw D' U' F Rw' U' Uw'
3. Uw2 Fw Uw' L U L2 R' B U L2 Fw2 L Fw R' D2 F B2 U2 R Rw' U L R B2 D' B' Uw L B' Rw2 Uw U' Fw Uw2 D Rw R F2 Rw2 U
4. U' Fw' U L2 Fw R2 F' Rw D Uw L' Uw' F' Uw' D' B' F2 L F' Fw2 L' R Rw' Uw B2 Uw' Fw2 U' F2 D2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R2 F' Uw' Rw2 B' R2 Rw2
5. R' U F' L2 D Uw R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 L' Rw' R2 Uw R2 Rw' F R2 D Fw' R2 L2 B' U2 F2 U' L Fw2 D U Rw2 U' D' F L2 U2 Fw2 D F' Fw2
6. U R2 F' Uw' U' B2 F' L' Fw' U2 L2 F2 Rw B Rw' Fw D F L Rw2 F2 U2 L R F' Rw2 R D' B' Rw' U' B U' Rw D B' F' L' R' U'
7. L2 Fw D' R2 U' Rw' D' U L2 Rw U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 L Rw' B' Uw2 U' Fw2 U2 B' Rw U2 Fw R' Uw B Rw2 F R Rw2 U2 Uw' R F2 Uw2 U2 F Fw
8. L R2 B2 R2 B U Uw' L R F L' D' B2 F2 Rw2 D L U B' F R2 F2 L2 Uw B D2 Rw2 F' L Uw' B F' Rw R B' Fw' D' U R U
9. B L D2 Rw Uw F2 Rw L U' Uw' F2 B2 Uw' R' Rw Uw F2 Fw D R Rw' Fw D2 Fw' L' R' Uw B2 Fw2 R' Rw2 D2 B' L R' U Rw B2 F U
10. Uw2 U Rw' Fw F U2 R' B2 R' Uw' R2 Rw2 L2 D Uw L2 D' Fw B2 Rw' Uw' U2 Fw L2 Fw2 L2 Uw' U' Fw D2 F2 Uw B2 Rw R B2 Uw2 L F2 L
11. D2 B2 Fw' F' R' Fw' F B' L F2 D' U2 L' Uw2 Rw' B' Uw' D Rw' F2 R' U' R B2 R2 B' R' B2 R D2 R2 U' B2 Rw' B' U' Rw2 L2 B2 R'
12. Uw2 R L B' Rw2 R B2 Fw L' D2 Fw U' Rw2 R Fw' F' Rw' F' Rw2 U B2 Uw F B' D' F L' B Fw2 Uw' L R2 Uw2 L2 F D B Uw' B Rw


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 9, 2016)

R39a, Sub 50 (Hoya, Yuxin blue)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-9
avg of 12: 54.244

Time List:
57.983, 56.804, 51.964, 52.562, 56.216, (1:09.730), 54.260, 58.133, 51.023, 53.307, 50.184, (48.163)
PB Ao12!!


----------



## mafergut (Aug 10, 2016)

*Round 39a & 39b - Race to sub 1:20*
Method: Yau
Cube: CN G4 stickerless

39a. Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-10
*avg of 12: 1:29.35*

Time List:
1:24.21[op], 1:32.22[dp], 1:19.77, 1:22.65[op], 1:25.48[dp], 1:33.38[pp], (1:14.23), 1:38.16[dp], 1:38.75[dp], 1:21.85[op], 1:36.97[dp], (1:44.29[dp])

Argh!!! I almost fail even the sub 1:30. Sooo many parities (16 in 12 solves!). I have decided to change the target from sub 1:15 to sub 1:20 as I feel so far away from it right now.

39b. Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-10
*avg of 12: 1:27.29*

Time List:
(1:18.54), 1:21.40, (1:42.52[dp]), 1:27.94[dp], 1:28.51[op], 1:25.20, 1:23.43[op], 1:23.44[op], 1:29.84[op], 1:31.02[dp], 1:36.98[op], 1:25.12[pp]

Nope, not even with less parities. I'm just not in good shape in today.


----------



## felweb (Aug 12, 2016)

Round: 39a
Race to Sub: 2:00
Cube: AoSu
Method: Hoya + 2-Look OLL/PL

avg of 12: 1:48.47

Time List:
1. (1:37.77) 
2. 1:41.08 
3. 1:58.05 
4. 1:49.76 
5. 1:39.41 
6. 1:51.83 
7. 1:49.97 
8. 1:50.45 
9. 1:46.91 
10. 1:51.19 
11. 1:46.00 
12. (2:17.10)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 12, 2016)

R39b sub 50 (Hoya, Yuxin blue)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-12
avg of 12: 58.154

Time List:
54.441, 1:01.899, 51.055, (50.459), 1:02.689, 1:07.001, 57.716, 1:02.757, 55.907, 54.586, 53.490, (1:08.436)
bad.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 15, 2016)

Round 39 a
Sub 1:30
Ave: 1:33.50

1:37.94, 1:25.34, 1:34.98, 1:51.38, 1:36.86, 1:34.88, 1:28.25, 1:28.50, 1:38.01, 1:22.51, 1:24.68, 1:45.52


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 18, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> Round 38a
> Now watch me get 2:00.09 on the first round next week.



Round 39a
CB G4
Yau
Race to sub-2:00
Ao12: 2:03.17 - I was 3.08 seconds too generous with myself.

1. 2:25.08
2. 2:03.88
3. 1:52.44
4. 2:11.55
5. 2:00.26
6. 1:56.21
7. 2:04.05
8. 2:06.73
9. 2:10.69
10. 2:15.25
11. 1:49.05
12. 1:50.59


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 18, 2016)

Round 39 results:

*Race to sub-2:00*
One Wheel 39a – 2:03.17 0/3
felweb 39a – 1:48.47 1/3

*Race to sub 1:30*
kbrune 39a – 1:33.50 0/3

*Race to sub-1:20*
mafergut 39a – 1:29.35 0/3
. . . . . . . . 39b – 1:27.29 0/3


*Race to sub-50*
Ordway Persyn 39a – 54.24 0/3
. . . . . . . . 39b – 58.154 0/3

Round 40 ends Thursday, August 25th or whenever someone posts results and scrambles from round 39, whichever is later.

Round 40a scrambles:
1. Uw2 U D Rw B2 Uw' Fw F2 B U2 Fw2 Rw F D' Uw' L' F2 Rw Uw2 F' R2 Uw R2 B' U L2 R2 D Rw2 U F' Fw Rw F2 Rw Uw2 R2 Rw2 D Rw'
2. U2 D2 Rw' L2 Uw Rw' L2 Fw' L Uw2 B U2 D2 Uw2 B' L' Uw' B U2 Uw D2 B D' R2 F' Uw2 D' U' Fw2 Rw L' B U' F2 D R B2 Fw' R Fw
3. D2 U L2 Rw2 Fw D' Fw Uw L2 D2 Uw B2 D F2 Fw' U' L2 U L Rw2 B2 R F B' D2 B U' Fw2 F L B' Uw R2 D Fw' U2 R F2 U Fw'
4. U2 R2 F' R' Fw' D2 F' U R2 L' B U L2 U2 Rw U' D R' Fw2 L2 D2 L R Uw2 R' F2 Uw F' D L' Uw' F2 U L' Fw' L2 Rw2 U2 R2 U
5. D Uw2 F' L D' L U' Uw R L2 Uw' D2 B2 D R Fw' R2 U' B2 Uw' D2 B2 Uw R' Uw2 Rw' F2 L2 R2 Rw B2 Uw L F' Rw U L' R2 D B
6. D Fw' B' R' F Rw R Uw2 L U B Uw2 R Uw B F Rw2 D2 B2 F' Uw' B' L Uw Rw' D2 Rw U' B2 U' Rw2 R U2 D2 B Fw2 Uw2 U B2 R
7. Uw D' Fw D Fw L2 Rw2 R' Uw' U F' Rw' B' F2 Rw R L' Uw Fw D Rw2 D2 R2 F Rw' D2 Uw B' U2 Uw Rw B2 F' Fw' D2 Rw2 B' L2 D2 Fw
8. Uw' R' Uw R Uw2 F2 D2 B2 Uw' Fw U' B' R Rw' F' Rw F R Uw R2 Uw' Rw' B2 U R' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F U2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' D2 Rw U Fw Rw' F2 R
9. Rw Uw R D Rw R2 U' Rw2 B2 L2 Fw' L' Rw' F' L Uw2 F2 Uw D' Rw Fw Uw D' B Rw Uw2 Rw F2 R' B R2 D2 B2 L' F D F' L2 R F'
10. Fw' B2 Rw' Uw' R' Fw Rw2 D F' U Rw B2 L2 Uw2 B Uw2 D2 Rw L U D L R2 B Fw' L D U2 Rw' R' D2 L2 F' Uw' B' F' U' Fw F' Uw2
11. Fw' F U' B2 Uw2 U2 Rw D L2 Uw R L2 U2 Rw2 R U' D2 Uw2 B' Rw' U2 F Rw U' D2 R Fw' B2 F U' B2 Rw2 R2 Fw U2 L Uw2 Rw R2 Uw'
12. B2 D2 Rw' B2 Fw2 D' Rw2 D' U' R Uw U2 R' U R' L B Rw' D2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B F' Rw' U2 B D' Fw2 U Fw B Uw B Rw L' Fw2 F U2 Uw'

Round 40b Scrambles:
1. D2 R' U' L' R' B' F D Uw2 U Fw2 R B' U2 D2 Fw2 R2 Uw' U' L F D U Fw U2 B' Fw' D2 L2 R Uw2 L' Rw' F' Fw L Fw U2 D' Fw'
2. U' D2 L R F' U Rw2 R F Rw2 D F2 U' Rw' Fw' R' F' Rw Fw' F R2 U2 L F' Uw2 F' B' Fw' U2 R Rw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw' R Uw D2 Fw Uw2 B
3. L Rw D2 U2 R Fw U' B L2 F2 Uw Fw Rw2 B' L2 F' R Uw2 U2 Rw2 F R2 D Fw Uw R' U R U2 F' B' D2 B' R2 U' D2 B F Uw L'
4. Uw D' Rw' D2 L' B F' Fw2 L' B Uw B Fw L' Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw' D' R' U2 L F2 D Fw2 Uw' B2 L' F2 D R2 Uw D2 F' D R F' Uw2 L' B
5. D R D L' Uw2 D2 F Rw D' Fw B F Uw' D F2 Rw' R' Uw' B U Fw R2 B2 D' R2 Uw' U2 L B2 R2 Uw2 R Fw Uw2 B' L' U2 Uw' L F'
6. L B R2 Uw2 Rw' F' B' R2 L U2 Fw F2 D2 L B' Fw2 F' D U' B2 Fw' F' U2 R2 Rw L2 Fw2 B' L R2 D' B' L2 Fw' Rw2 R B' Rw2 L' D'
7. L D2 U B2 Uw B' Uw' R' Rw B' R' D' U2 Rw2 U2 L D Uw' Rw U' D2 L R2 F' L D2 B Uw B' D Rw' Uw R' L' Uw' F' B Fw' U2 D'
8. F L' F U' Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 D' U Fw L2 Rw2 D2 U R F2 L U F' B Uw2 D U2 Rw' Fw F Uw2 D' U' R Uw D' U B' R2 D R' Rw' L
9. Fw' U' L Uw F2 Uw Fw2 Rw F Fw' B R' B2 L' D' L' B2 L' U' Uw' F2 D' R L U' Uw2 R2 U Rw2 L2 Fw L2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 R F' B' U R'
10. B' D' F B' D' Rw B Uw B' Fw2 R' L F' L2 F2 Fw2 U' Uw R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R' D2 F' D2 R' D2 U2 B Rw2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 Fw2 Uw' F Rw
11. L2 Fw B2 U Fw' U2 F Fw2 D' F2 Rw' R' Fw' L' Rw R' D' Fw' B2 D2 F Rw2 Fw' L' B' Fw2 U2 R' Fw Uw2 Fw F' Rw F2 R B2 U' Uw D2 Rw2
12. Uw Fw2 B2 Rw' B Uw L2 B D' Rw' Fw2 D R F2 U Fw' D' F2 R' Fw2 R' Uw L2 B Rw' Uw2 L' U2 B U' B R' U B U2 Uw2 F2 B Rw' U


----------



## mafergut (Aug 22, 2016)

*Round 40a & 40b - Race to sub 1:20*
Method: Yau
Cube: Yuxin Blue (R40a) & CB G4 (R40b)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-22
*avg of 12: 1:41.48*

Time List:
1:34.47, 1:42.37, 1:37.11, 2:00.18[pop], 1:38.46, 1:22.43, 2:01.20 [pop], 1:40.53, (1:12.36[pll skip]), (2:11.96[pop]), 1:33.93, 1:44.10

Wanted to try my new Yuxin blue 4x4 with terrible results. It is slow out of the box, pops and catches. The pops are not really pops but the complete U layer wants to come apart and has to be put back into place. Most of the misalignments of the U layer causing the pops are due to one of the sides having a strange problem: when I do a Uw the inner layer moves but the outer one stays almost in place. It does not happen in any of the other faces.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-22
*avg of 12: 1:27.58*

Time List:
1:27.96, (1:20.70), 1:25.19, 1:31.08, 1:25.88, (1:37.01), 1:21.67, 1:25.40, 1:27.95, 1:28.87, 1:28.97, 1:32.78

Went back to my main, the CB G4 and got my average results... as disappointing as in last weeks. Barely sub 1:30 and as far from 1:20 - 1:15 as one month ago.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 22, 2016)

Round 40 a
Sub 1:30
Ave: 1:29.20

1:48.84, 1:37.45, 1:34.23, 1:18.69, 1:20.87, 1:21.42, 1:39.18, 1:34.13, 1:36.74, 1:32.87, 1:01.41, 1:16.43

PB singe!


----------



## mafergut (Aug 22, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Round 40 a
> Sub 1:30
> Ave: 1:29.20
> 
> ...


Wow! So close to sub-1. Congratulations! My PB is 1:07.xx... still so far from sub 1


----------



## felweb (Aug 23, 2016)

Round: 40a
Race to Sub: 2:00
Cube: AoSu
Method: Hoya + 2-Look OLL/PL

avg of 12: 1:44.709

Time List:

1. 1:57.747
2. 1:57.511
3. 1:34.059
4. 1:50.911
5. 1:27.777
6. 1:41.710
7. 1:37.824
8. 1:43.025
9. (1:22.365)
10. 1:47.662
11. (2:09.251)
12. 1:48.862

Round: 40b

avg of 12: 1:49.330

Time List:

1. 1:44.427
2. 1:39.829
3. (2:10.681)
4. 1:36.621
5. 1:53.784
6. 1:48.821
7. 1:50.364
8. 1:51.438
9. 1:59.797
10. (1:35.680)
11. 1:51.327
12. 1:56.891


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 24, 2016)

*Round 40A*
Race to Sub-2m
Yuxin
CFOP/Reduction

*Ao12: 2:03.20*
(1:47.57,) 1:59.89, 1:47.81, 2:13.29, (2:18.68,) 2:15.12, 2:10.54, 2:03.23, 2:05.47, 1:58.76, 2:03.24, 1:54.62

*Round 40B*
Race to Sub-2m
Yuxin
CFOP/Reduction

*Ao12: 2:00.75*
(1:45.33,) 1:46.56, 2:22.55, 1:57.41, 2:15.18, 2:11.47, 1:51.91, 1:50.68, (DNF,) 2:01.67, 1:47.37, 2:02.68


----------



## mafergut (Sep 1, 2016)

@One Wheel are you posting new scrambles? Or do you want me to do that for this week?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 1, 2016)

mafergut said:


> @One Wheel are you posting new scrambles? Or do you want me to do that for this week?



Go ahead. Anytime I don't get to it anybody else is welcome to. I've been taking a bit of a break from 4x4 due to the competition on Saturday having other events but not 4x4.

I'll start working on it again soon. I've got a hunch I'll be able to get to 1:45 faster than I've gotten to 2:00. 1:30 will be a bigger stretch.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 5, 2016)

*Round 40 Results:*

_Race to sub-1:20_
mafergut 40a – 1:41.48 0/3
. . . . . . . 40b – 1:27.58 0/3

_Race to sub 1:30_
kbrune 40a – 1:29.20 1/3

_Race to sub-2:00_
felweb 39a – 1:44.70 2/3
. . . . . 40b – 1:49.33 3/3 Graduates!!!
Shaky Hands 40a - 2:03.20 0/3
. . . . . . . . . 40b – 2:00.75 0/3

*Round 41*
Ends in 1 week or whenever someone posts results and scrambles.

*Round 41a scrambles:*

1. Rw2 F U F2 R' Fw2 D Uw' R F2 R2 Uw B2 U Rw2 L2 F Fw Rw Fw' B2 R Rw' L' F2 Uw' U2 R2 L U2 R' F Fw B' Rw' D2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 L'
2. R2 L U' L F2 L B' Fw' Uw2 D' Fw2 L D Rw B2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 R Rw' Fw F' Uw2 B' L' B Rw2 Fw2 F B' Uw' D R F U Rw' L' D' L2 R
3. D B2 L' B Rw F R Fw2 U' Rw2 F' B' D L2 Rw' D F2 U D Uw' Rw' L' U B U2 L2 Fw' Rw L2 U Fw' U' Uw' L2 F2 Fw' R' F' Rw' F2
4. Fw2 F2 R U2 L B' F2 R2 U L Fw Uw U' Rw B2 D R2 U2 Fw' Uw L2 Uw' F' R2 L2 Fw' Uw' F' Fw Rw L2 Uw2 U D R2 Rw F Rw2 B Uw2
5. U F2 Rw B F U' L Fw B' Uw R' Fw D U' Rw L Uw B' Fw L' R' Fw2 R' U2 Rw' U R' B2 Rw R2 Uw B Rw R L Fw F2 U R' Rw2
6. Rw2 R Fw2 U2 L2 D' Rw' Fw2 L' U L' U Uw' F D2 F R' Uw2 R2 Rw Uw2 U D Fw2 B' L2 Uw' D2 R B' F Rw' B D Uw U Rw D2 F' L
7. B' L2 B R2 Rw F' L U2 F U B Uw2 F2 Uw U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L' Fw2 B' D' F Uw2 L D U F2 Fw2 U D L' D2 U Rw' D' L Rw2
8. Fw2 D B Uw B R Rw F R' F D2 U Fw L' B' F' Rw2 Uw' R Fw' Uw2 L2 Uw2 B' U2 D R' Rw U' F' R2 Rw' B' D Uw2 U R F R' L'
9. D2 B U Fw2 B2 Rw' Uw2 D' Fw D2 F2 Uw F R Rw2 B' D2 B2 R2 U Fw' D U2 Rw B2 Fw2 R' D R' Uw' L R Rw' F B L' B2 Uw2 F' R'
10. F' R2 Uw' Fw Rw U' L F2 U2 B2 Uw2 Fw D R' D' B' R2 U' D' R' U2 Rw' L' D2 Rw2 U' B Fw2 R2 L' Uw2 F' D Fw2 Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw R' U2
11. B D2 Fw2 F' U2 F2 R2 L F' R U2 R B U2 Rw Uw Fw' Rw2 B' Uw' Fw' U D L R2 Uw2 Rw' Fw R2 D2 Fw2 Rw F2 Rw' L Uw2 Rw' F' U2 Fw
12. R' D2 U Rw2 F' D2 L2 Rw' B2 R2 Rw2 F2 B' Uw L2 Uw2 B F' R Rw F B' U Rw D Uw Rw Uw' U F' B' D2 L' B' U2 B' R2 B' R2 Uw2

*Round 41b scrambles:*

1. L' Rw Uw2 L2 R D R2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw F' D U2 R' U2 F' Uw D' Fw2 Rw' L' U Fw' Rw2 L2 B U' F Uw D Fw Uw2 R2 F' Uw D' R2 Rw2 D2
2. Uw2 B' D' Rw' Fw F R Rw2 F2 D L R2 U' D2 R Uw2 B2 U Uw2 D2 L Rw B U' L' B R2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 L' D R D2 Rw' B U L2 Fw L2
3. F L2 D' Rw R2 L' Fw B R B' U' F2 Fw' L U L' U F' B2 L' U2 Rw2 B2 D2 Rw B Uw' D U' R' Fw Rw L' Fw2 Uw D' B' Uw2 Rw2 U2
4. U' R' D' U2 F2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 U F2 D' L' B F R D' B U2 Uw2 D R2 D2 L Uw Fw U B L' Uw2 R2 F' Fw2 U' Fw' U' R2 Rw U Fw2 R'
5. Rw' U2 R Uw F' L' U B2 Uw' D2 B Rw Fw Rw' F2 Uw L2 Fw2 D' B Uw' U2 B2 Fw' Uw Rw' Uw' U Rw' F R' F' Fw B U B2 L2 U R' B
6. Uw Rw F2 D F2 R2 B2 U D2 Rw' L2 U2 F2 Fw' U2 R B' D2 U' B' Rw F Uw' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F' L' Uw2 Fw' L2 U' B2 R U2 F2 R Uw' B' D'
7. L' F' R B2 L2 D' Fw2 D2 Fw2 Rw' R' U' F2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw' L2 R' Fw2 R D2 B2 F' D B' D2 U2 L' Uw2 L Fw2 U' D' Rw U2 L2 U2 L B'
8. L2 Fw' Rw Fw' R' B' Rw' D2 B Fw' R F2 Uw' D Fw' Rw' U B Rw Fw' B U2 R Rw' F L Uw U2 Rw B L U Rw' B' Fw' D' R' F2 Uw R'
9. Rw Fw' F' B2 Rw' F U2 D2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw F' L2 U2 D' F2 Fw' L2 Uw2 D U R2 F2 Rw' F Fw2 B' Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw B2 D' B' L' D' L' B F2
10. F' L' U' Rw Uw2 F2 Uw2 U' B2 F' L2 B2 Uw' Fw2 L R' U' Uw L Fw' Rw2 D2 L2 U B' L2 D Uw' R B' U2 Fw' F D F' U R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw'
11. D B U2 B' R2 Rw' F U2 L B2 Fw' F' L' F B2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D U' Uw2 Rw L U2 D2 F D L' R2 Uw2 U2 F2 Fw Uw2 R Fw'
12. L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' R2 Rw' D' Fw2 D2 R' Fw' U' L Uw' Rw2 B' R2 B' Fw Rw B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R2 D' U Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw' B2 F

Good luck to all of you participating!


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 7, 2016)

Race to sub-2:00
CB G4
Yau

Round 41a
Ao12: 2:03.7 0/3

1. 2:15.2
2. 2:15.3
3. 1:44.4
4. 1:51.4
5. 2:07.8
6. 1:59.4
7. 2:08.4
8. 2:28.7
9. 1:29.8
10. 1:46.8
11. 1:59.3
12. 2:43.8

Round 41b
Ao12: 1:53.33 1/3

1. 1:57.10
2. (2:14.65)
3. 1:51.41+
4. (1:45.14)
5. 2:02.01
6. 1:45.46
7. 1:46.90
8. 1:57.50
9. 1:50.80
10. 1:57.72
11. 1:52.45
12. 1:51.88


----------



## kbrune (Sep 9, 2016)

Round 41
Sub 1:30
Ave: 1:28.53

1:33.54, 1:22.95, 1:23.21, 1:21.61, 1:40.73, 1:29.55, 1:29.59, 1:34.32, 1:17.01, 1:36.19, 1:21.37, 1:33.00

Close one again! I can see progress though.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 12, 2016)

*Round 41A*
Race to Sub-2m
CFOP/Reduction
Cyclone Boyz G4

*Ao12: DNF*
2:30.94, 1:54.24, 1:57.19, 1:59.20, 1:58.99, 1:29.79, DNF, 2:07.08, 1:31.39, 1:45.01, DNF, 1:44.69

Started with a bad first solve, then the first DNF would have forced it to count. Then the second DNF made it all irrelevant.

Happy with the 6th solve, only my 3rd below 1:30 ever.

*Round 41B*
Race to Sub-2m
CFOP/Reduction
Cyclone

*Ao12: 1:50.45*
1:44.25, (2:15.53,) 1:45.62, 1:41.98, (1:39.03,) 1:48.68, 1:53.69, 1:50.60, 1:48.41, 2:01.45, 1:53.80, 1:56.05


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 16, 2016)

Round 41 Results:

Race to sub-2:00
*One Wheel*
. 41a - 2:03.07 0/3
. 41b - 1:53.33 1/3
*Shaky Hands*
. 41a - DNF 0/3
. 41b - 1:50.45 1/3

Race to sub-1:30
*kbrune*
. 41a - 1:28.53 2/3

Round 42 ends in one week (September 23rd) or whenever results and scrambles are posted, whichever is later.

Round 42 Scrambles

Round 42a:
1. Uw L2 Rw F2 D Rw F' D F2 Uw2 L2 B Uw B Uw L Fw' F' Rw U' D L2 B2 Fw D' U Fw R' L2 B' D2 F' Rw2 Fw2 U' L2 D2 U B' U2
2. Rw F2 L D' U' R' Fw L D' Rw' U' D Rw2 Uw' B' L Rw' Fw Uw' Rw' R2 Fw Rw2 F2 R2 L' D F2 R D' Fw2 U L' R D Rw U' B2 R Fw'
3. D2 U Rw F' U' F D U B D B' L2 R2 Rw Uw' U Rw' L' Fw Rw2 D' U2 L2 Fw' U2 D' Fw' Uw2 U' B Fw U' F2 B' R' Uw2 Fw' F L2 Uw'
4. L2 R D2 R F' Rw2 B L2 Fw' U2 F D R' L' Uw Fw' D2 Uw Rw2 B' L' B' Rw L' Uw U B2 D Fw2 U Uw' Rw Uw2 F' Uw L B2 D U Fw2
5. Uw L' F2 R L F R2 Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 L2 B2 Fw' U2 F2 D2 R L2 Uw2 U' F Fw U' Uw B F' R' U Rw L Fw Uw U D2 Fw' R B' U2 Uw
6. Uw L2 F Rw' U2 Fw' Uw' Rw' D2 Fw2 U' Fw' Uw2 Fw' D' B2 L2 Rw B' L2 R' Rw2 Fw' F' Uw2 U2 B F' D' R L' U' F Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw' F D' L2
7. U2 Fw' Uw2 F2 D Uw B' Fw' Uw' F' B' Fw2 U F U D2 Fw D B2 U' D B Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B' F D' B' U2 B2 L Uw2 F2 L2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L' Uw
8. Rw D' R F2 D R2 B2 R2 Uw' Rw' B' Uw Rw R U' D' R2 Rw U Uw' Fw' R' L' U' Fw Rw2 Fw U Uw B2 Fw2 D2 F' B2 Fw Rw2 R D2 Rw2 Uw'
9. Uw U F2 Fw' L2 R' Uw' L F L R F L2 F L Uw L' Rw' U' B Fw U2 B' Rw2 L Uw' Fw' Rw R2 U Rw' B L Fw' Uw D2 B' Fw' Uw L
10. B' D' Fw Rw2 L' Fw R2 Rw Fw' Rw' Uw B2 Uw2 Rw Uw' L U R2 Fw' U2 D' F L2 D2 B' F' D2 Rw D2 Uw2 L2 D F2 R' Fw2 Rw' U2 R' U' L2
11. Rw Fw2 F' Uw' Fw' Uw' D' B2 Fw R2 D F Uw Rw' Uw2 F2 L Fw U D Rw' U Uw F' B2 U L B2 Rw2 D2 B D Uw' R2 D' L' D2 Uw U' B2
12. U' D' Rw' D Uw' R2 L' Uw2 R F Rw' D' Uw U' B' D' Uw2 Rw' U B' U2 B' L' F2 U2 L Fw2 B2 Uw' D L' Uw D2 R' Fw U2 L2 B L Rw

Round 42b:
1. F L D2 F2 L2 Uw2 U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 U' Fw Uw2 L2 D' Uw2 L' D' Rw2 F' L2 B2 F' D U Rw' D Rw F B' U' D' F2 D B2 R' Fw' F
2. Rw' B L F D2 B' F' Fw2 Uw F Uw Fw2 D2 F' U Fw' R Rw' U' Uw2 Fw2 R Uw' Fw L' F U2 D R' B2 U2 Uw2 B' Uw Fw D2 B D' B' F'
3. Uw2 U2 F2 D Rw F2 U2 Rw2 F2 U B2 L2 R2 U R U2 F' L D L' B' Fw' L2 R F' Uw' D U' F L2 D2 L2 U R U Rw L Fw R2 D'
4. D Fw2 L2 F R2 Rw' U' L' U' D' F' L2 Fw2 R' Uw2 U' D2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F2 Uw' B L2 U F Uw' R2 U2 R' F' U' R D' Uw U R Fw2 L2 Uw'
5. Fw' Rw2 D R Fw L Fw' F2 L2 Rw R F Uw' R U Uw' B' D2 Fw' R2 L D' Rw U2 L' Fw R Fw' R B R2 Rw' Uw F R' B2 U' D' L U
6. Uw U' R2 F Fw L F' Fw2 R' Rw B2 Uw D U Fw' L2 Uw' D' Fw' B R L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 B2 D' R2 Rw2 Fw' B L D R' Uw' F2 Rw D B2
7. Uw D' B' L2 F U2 Rw2 U Rw2 F' R' L2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 L B Rw2 B U2 L Fw D' F L2 Rw' B U' L D2 F' U2 D2 Uw' B2 Rw2 U2 Uw' L2 R2
8. Rw' Fw' L R F' L Fw2 B2 Rw2 B2 Fw Rw2 U' B D' Uw' Rw R2 U' R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw' F' Uw2 D2 B' Uw' L' Rw' Uw B' F2 Fw2 Rw' F' Fw
9. B2 F L' U Rw R2 U' Uw' B2 Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw L' B' Uw U2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 F R U' Rw2 L' Uw R U Uw Fw Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw L2 R'
10. Uw2 F' Rw' B F D Uw B2 Rw2 R' D2 U' L2 Rw R Uw2 F' Rw' F L' R Uw' Fw U L2 Uw' D' R2 Uw' L' F' Fw' D Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 U
11. U2 L' R' Rw' Uw' R2 F D R' L Fw D Fw L2 U B2 U2 Rw' R2 B2 Fw' Uw R B2 Fw' R Rw' Uw R' L' Fw Uw2 Fw B2 U' R2 D' B' R' B'
12. Fw R F' D' Rw U D F2 L' Uw' D R2 Fw B' Rw D' Rw' F D' F2 D2 U' L D2 R2 B' D2 B2 Rw2 R Fw' F2 D2 B2 U B2 Fw' Uw' D2 L2


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 16, 2016)

Race to sub-2:00
CB G4
Yau

Round 42a
Ao12: 1:58.51 2/3

1. 2:10.31
2. 1:52.19
3. (1:40.44)
4. 2:02.82
5. 1:55.27
6. (2:13.51)
7. 1:43.28
8. 1:53.04
9. 2:03.79
10. 1:58.37
11. 2:02.89
12. 2:03.14

Round 42b
Ao12: 1:58.04 3/3 That was a while coming! Next up: 1:45.

1. (1:38.07)
2. 1:43.74
3. (2:54.50)
4. 1:44.00
5. 1:46.62
6. 2:19.20
7. 1:55.87
8. 1:54.33
9. 1:59.62
10. 1:39.04
11. 2:32.25+
12. 2:05.65


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 16, 2016)

*Rounds 42A & 42B*
Race to Sub-2m
Hoya (just starting the method, prone to many mistakes)
CB G4

*42A Ao12 (0/3): 2:09.01*
2:07.15, 2:42.63, 1:49.67, 1:54.35, (DNF,) 2:00.70, 2:03.81, (1:33.65,) 2:17.19, 1:56.04, 2:20.28, 2:18.32

*42B Ao12 (0/3): 2:00.66*
(2:41.48,) 1:45.47, 1:55.42, 2:28.93, (1:43.64,) 2:01.35, 2:02.05, 2:10.18, 1:48.88, 2:00.35, 1:54.96, 1:58.97


----------



## mafergut (Sep 17, 2016)

*Race to sub 1:20 - Round 42*
Method: Yau
Cube: CB G4 Stickerless

*Round 42a:*
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-17
*avg of 12: 1:35.13*

Time List:
1:32.17, 1:30.18, (1:55.55), (1:17.20), 1:45.65, 1:36.50, 1:32.08, 1:26.27, 1:33.95, 1:41.60, 1:41.59, 1:31.25

I have not practiced in like a month and in the 3rd and 5th solves I had to stop because my son wanted to tell me something, losing like 20 seconds on each. Also lots of double parity. Not even sub 1:30  Back to graduating?

*Round 42b:*
Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-17
*avg of 12: 1:31.48*

Time List:
1:38.90, 1:24.22, 1:26.39, (DNF[massive pop]), 1:40.09, 1:35.01, 1:21.27, 1:34.65, 1:22.94, 1:33.15, (1:14.12), 1:38.15

Again, not even sub 1:30 but a bit better. I had a massive pop on the 4th solve that took more than 10 minutes to fix. Who said that taking a break helps you improve?


----------



## Sarah86 (Sep 19, 2016)

I know the last time I posted here my goal was sub 1:20, I've improved since then, but I guess I'll just go for that anyway haha
Round 42
avg of 12 - 1:10.89

Time List:
1. 1:03.06
2. 1:16.56
3. 1:04.75
4. 1:16.28
5. 1:11.59
6. 1:01.05
7. 1:20.76
8. 1:09.13
9. 1:21.06
10. 1:18.16
11. 1:01.72
12. 1:06.89


----------



## kbrune (Sep 19, 2016)

Round 42
To sub 1:30
Ave: 1:28.22

1:27.13, 122:21, 1:24.91, 1:41.03, 1:26.38, 1:22.57, 1:31.36, 1:33.00, 1:17.54, 1:32.39, 1:29.45, 1:32.81

Fairly consistent. Hope I can keep in proving!


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 28, 2016)

Round 42 results:

*Race to sub-2:00*

One Wheel
42a 1:58.51 2/3
*42b 1:58.04 3/3 Graduates*

Shaky Hands
42a 2:09.01 0/3
42b 2:00.66 0/3

*Race to sub-1:30*

kbrune
*42a 1:28.22 3/3 Graduates*

*Race to sub-1:20*

mafergut
42a 1:35.13 0/3
42b 1:31.48 0/3

Sarah86
42a 1:10.89 2/3

Round 43 ends in one week (October 5) or whenever new scrambles are posted, whichever is later. Anybody can post scrambles on or after October 5th.

Round 43a Scrambles:
1. D2 F' U' D Fw2 D2 B' Fw L' B' L2 Fw2 U' Rw2 B Uw2 Fw D2 Uw' U Fw2 Rw B' L2 B2 D F Rw' Uw2 U B2 U' Fw' L' U2 Uw Fw' D Rw2 Uw
2. B' Uw2 D L2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 F2 B2 R2 F2 Rw' Fw' Rw Fw2 F Uw2 D F2 Uw2 F' U' F' D2 R2 Fw F' B2 L2 Rw B2 Fw2 L' F' B2 L2 Fw2 D' U R
3. B2 R' F' Uw F2 U' B' Uw2 U R' Rw2 B L R' Uw' U' L2 R2 Rw' Fw' F' D2 U' Uw' R2 Fw' F L Uw2 D U F B' U' F' Fw' L' Uw2 D2 F'
4. Rw L2 F2 Uw Fw2 D B' Fw' L Fw2 Uw Fw2 U' F2 L2 Fw' Uw' Rw' D2 Uw' U2 L2 R2 D Uw L2 Fw Uw' Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw D' R Fw2 F B Rw2 R' B
5. F Rw R2 B D L' U R D2 F L D2 Fw2 R D2 B L2 Rw B F R Uw' R Rw Uw2 U2 F Rw2 B' L2 F2 L' Rw D' U Rw R' Fw' B Rw'
6. Rw Uw' D B Fw U Uw R Fw' U2 D F2 L2 D2 U Fw2 Rw B2 F Rw' D Rw F2 Rw2 L D' Rw F L' U2 D' B2 D2 L' D' F2 U2 Fw F2 Uw
7. Rw R L U' Fw F L' F' U2 F Rw U D Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw B Uw2 U2 L' D Fw L F2 R2 F2 Uw' L B D' B' Uw R' B2 R Fw U
8. B' Rw L Fw2 D' Uw2 R2 Fw D Uw' B2 F D' Rw2 D L D Uw U' F Rw2 R B F U' F' Uw F B2 R B D2 Rw L' B L2 R F2 D F2
9. Uw Rw' R' B' F Rw F Uw L2 R Fw2 U' Fw' B2 D Rw2 L2 Uw R2 Uw' U' L2 R Uw R U' D' F2 L' Fw' U' D2 Uw' R D' B Rw' U B2 D2
10. Fw' U D B2 Fw2 U D2 Uw' F Rw' Uw' R B' F2 R2 F' Rw L2 Uw L2 U B D2 L2 Uw2 F D U' Uw' F2 B2 L R2 U2 D Rw' D U R' D
11. Uw2 U' Fw2 R2 B2 Rw F2 U2 B' Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 R U Rw L2 B2 L2 R2 Uw B' R Uw2 Fw' R2 Rw B2 D2 Rw' R' Fw2 D' Uw Fw' U2 L' U Fw' Uw'
12. R' Rw2 Uw2 R' L B U2 L' D B R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw' B U' F2 R2 U2 Rw' Fw' D F2 Uw B' F2 U' B2 L Fw' B' Uw Fw' Rw2 R F L' R

Round 43b Scrambles:
1. B Fw' Uw' Fw D' U B' L' Rw2 F2 Fw2 B2 R L2 Uw2 F Rw' Uw F Uw U' Fw B L' R2 F' R' Fw2 R U' R' U' B2 Fw' Rw' R B' D Fw F2
2. U' Rw D2 F2 U' F' Rw' D R D F B' Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw L' Uw2 R Fw F' Uw' L' R Rw' B R D Rw2 Uw B' F2 L' R2 D U2 Uw2
3. U2 B2 L' B2 D' Fw U' Fw Rw2 R D' L2 D2 R Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Fw' R D' U2 Uw' R B Fw Rw2 L2 Fw' F' Rw2 R F L R' D2 U' L' D Rw'
4. F Rw2 F B L2 F' D R2 Uw' U D B2 L2 Fw2 R' U Uw' L' D U B2 L B2 F2 Rw' Fw' Uw R' L2 B Fw L Fw Rw Fw2 D Fw Uw' D' Fw
5. U' Rw L U B2 U Uw R2 L D R F B' D' Uw2 Fw' U' L2 Uw Rw' Uw2 F' B' Fw2 Rw2 R B2 F L2 U2 F U' D Fw' R2 U2 L Uw2 D' F2
6. L' U2 Uw' F B2 U2 R2 D2 B F2 L R Fw Uw2 Rw Fw Rw Fw Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw F' Fw' Rw Fw' B2 Rw' B' F Uw2 R' Fw' U' Rw D2 F' B' R' D
7. U2 Fw L' R2 F D R F' D' Fw U2 Uw' L U F Rw Fw' U B Uw2 Rw2 U B F' R' L U R' Rw U' D' Fw' L Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw Uw'
8. Uw2 Rw' D Rw Fw U' F Fw' Uw2 B Rw Uw2 B L' Fw2 L Fw Rw2 B Rw' U2 D2 Uw L2 Uw D2 Rw' F2 Uw F' R U' Fw' L' Uw L B U2 Rw' U
9. Rw Uw' B U' B2 D2 Fw2 B' Uw2 U2 D2 B2 R2 Uw2 D F2 Uw' F U2 Rw2 Fw2 U L2 Rw' F' B2 L Rw' B' U L' R2 U' B' R2 B2 D L U2 R'
10. Uw' B2 Uw2 D' F' U D' R Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D F L Fw R' Fw2 L2 D' U2 L U R B2 R' F' U Rw2 U2 L2 D B2 Rw' Uw2 U F Uw B F' Fw
11. L' B2 L' F2 B Rw2 U2 Fw2 U2 R2 F U D' Uw' R2 U' F2 B' L' Rw Fw2 L R2 Rw' Fw U' D' F2 D' Rw2 L' R Uw' F2 D Fw Uw' B D2 Fw'
12. B F Rw B Uw R F U2 Uw2 D2 B D2 B2 Rw' R' Uw2 F Uw2 D L B' R L2 D U Rw R' U L' D Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw D2 B2 Uw' B' Fw2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 29, 2016)

*Round 43A*
Race to Sub-2m
Hoya (still learning)
G4

*Ao12: 2:01.90 (0/3)*

1:57.42, 1:51.95, 1:50.43, 2:04.80, 2:41.08, 1:51.23, 2:21.90, (1:41.53,) 1:59.62, 1:51.02, (2:50.85,) 1:49.51

*Round 43B*
Race to Sub-2m
Hoya (still still learning )
G4

*Ao12: 1:56.75 (1/3)*

(2:09.64,) 1:48.69, 1:45.41, (1:42.01,) 1:48.45, 2:08.34, 1:55.89, 2:04.34, 1:59.36, 1:59.60, 1:58.30, 1:59.15


----------



## kbrune (Sep 30, 2016)

Round 43
Sub 1:25
Ave: 1:36.90

1:43.94, 1:54.86, 1:28.19, 1:41.27, 1:32.60, 1:33.51, 1:36.19, 1:30.07, 1:20.34, 1:25.38, 1:42.96, 2:21.46

Wish I could blame this one on parity.. but I just kept making mistakes over and over. Wrong center position.. edge pairing mistakes.. parity alg when I didn't need to.


----------



## Sarah86 (Oct 6, 2016)

avg of 12: 1:07.81
Road to sub 1:20
Method-Yau
Cube-Mini Aosu

Time List:
1. (51.78)
2. 1:08.86
3. 1:03.03
4. 1:08.01
5. (1:21.96)
6. 1:12.86
7. 59.95
8. 1:09.62
9. 1:15.81
10. 1:08.07
11. 1:13.09
12. 58.77


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 6, 2016)

*Round 43 Results*

Race to Sub-2:00
43A Shaky Hands 2:01.90 (0/3)
43B Shaky Hands 1:56.75 (1/3)

Race to Sub-1:25
43 kbrune 1:36.90 (0/3)

Race to Sub-1:20
43 Sarah86 1:07.81 (2/3)

Round 44 ends in one week (October 13) or whenever new scrambles are posted, whichever is later. Anyone can post scrambles on or after October 13.

*Round 44A scrambles:*
1. R2 D R' Uw2 U2 Fw2 B' R L Fw' R2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw R B2 Fw' F2 Rw' U' B2 Uw' F' Fw' R' F B' Rw2 Fw' B U L Rw F D U' Uw'
2. Fw2 Rw B Rw2 Fw2 U' B R D U F2 B2 U' F' R' Uw' L2 D F U R2 Uw' U2 B2 U Fw R' Uw' L2 Rw' U2 L2 Rw2 U2 Rw' R' Fw' F2 Uw D2
3. L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' D' B2 F D' Uw R2 Uw' F' L' Rw' F' Rw2 R2 L U2 B2 Rw' U Uw L2 Fw R2 Rw2 D' F2 B D U B' D' Rw2 D' L2 Rw D'
4. L U R2 D2 Fw2 B F2 L F' B L' Fw U2 L' D2 L' B U2 L2 D2 L' F' R2 F2 D2 Fw' D Rw2 B D' L' Uw Rw R D U' B2 L2 Fw2 D
5. F' Uw' R' Rw Uw2 Rw' U Uw2 Fw Rw2 L B D2 F L Fw Uw2 U2 F B U' F' L' Uw2 R L' D B2 L' Rw2 R U Rw2 B2 U Uw Rw Uw B' L
6. Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B F2 D Uw' Fw U2 B2 D' Uw' F2 B' Uw L2 U Fw' B' L' U' Rw U2 B' Fw Uw2 R L D L2 F L2 F2 D2 Uw Fw Uw' F2 U'
7. Uw' D' Rw2 Uw Rw2 F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw B' Uw R B D' U B2 F Fw U B' L B' Fw L R' D' Rw Fw2 U' D' L F D' B U B L U2
8. D2 U2 L' F2 Fw B Uw' Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 R2 U' D Uw' F' Fw2 U' L2 D2 F2 D' F2 Rw D2 Uw Rw' B U' Uw Fw' Rw2 D Fw U Rw' D2 Fw B Uw
9. D2 U2 L' F2 Fw B Uw' Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 R2 U' D Uw' F' Fw2 U' L2 D2 F2 D' F2 Rw D2 Uw Rw' B U' Uw Fw' Rw2 D Fw U Rw' D2 Fw B Uw
10. U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R' B Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 Rw F' Rw2 B' F' Uw' Rw U D2 B2 Uw F2 Uw2 L' U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' F2 D' Fw2
11. Rw2 L D' R U2 Rw' Uw U D Fw' F' L' B2 Fw2 Uw' U' L' F' R2 L Rw Fw D2 Fw' U2 D2 Fw' Rw' D Uw Fw D' Uw' U' Fw' B2 D' R Fw' L
12. U' Rw2 U2 R' U2 Uw2 F B' Fw2 R' U Uw' D2 B2 Fw' R U Fw' B' L D' Uw R2 Uw2 Fw' D' Uw' B2 Fw' F' U' Uw' B2 U' Fw Rw Uw2 D2 B2 D

*Round 44B scrambles:*
1. F' U2 F' D' L2 D Rw' Uw' F' R2 F' R2 F' R' Fw' R2 U R2 B Rw2 U' Uw2 Fw2 Rw D Uw L' F2 Fw' U2 B' Fw R L D2 F B U D F
2. U D R' Uw2 D Fw2 B R' B2 U2 L Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 B L R2 D Uw2 F' L F' R B2 D Rw' B' L' F L2 F D' B' Rw Uw' L' F' B Fw2
3. R B' F2 D' Uw' U Rw L2 B Fw' Rw D R' B D' Uw' B' F' R2 Fw' D' L B' D' Uw2 Rw2 Fw D2 Fw' F2 Rw R Uw' F D2 U' F2 B2 Fw' U
4. Fw' U F Uw U Fw' B2 F U2 Rw2 R' Fw Uw Rw R' Uw' Fw' R2 L' F' L' Uw F Rw' B' R' Uw2 R D' Fw' L D L2 Uw' R' L2 Uw' Rw2 F2 U
5. Uw2 Rw2 D2 U F' U2 F2 D R Fw' U2 F' D2 Fw' Uw' B Uw Fw2 B L Fw F Uw' U2 B Fw Uw B L Rw U2 D2 F Fw2 U' L' F2 Rw2 U' L2
6. R2 B' Rw F Fw2 D' Uw L' Fw B U Uw' L2 U' B' R' Uw2 F' U R B2 U' Fw2 D2 U' F2 L' U Rw2 R B' F2 L2 F2 U' F B' L' D2 U'
7. U2 Rw' Fw2 B F' U2 L2 B' Rw Uw' D2 B' Fw L F2 D2 Rw' U D R' L' U B' Fw F2 D R' F' U2 D2 Uw R D' Uw' Rw R2 F' U L' B2
8. D2 Fw2 L2 D Uw2 Fw U' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' R' D' Uw2 Fw Uw' B D U' Fw Uw2 Rw Fw R U R2 Rw L U' R D' F' Fw' U' Rw U' L' U' Fw2 F D
9. F2 L2 D2 Fw' Rw' D B' R' F2 L Rw' R2 D' F' Rw' B R B D' F2 D2 F U Fw2 Uw' F L2 B' Fw2 F2 R Fw' L2 D2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 L D2 L'
10. R2 D U2 Uw2 R' Uw' B F2 D2 R' F B L' Rw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Rw' D2 U B2 D Uw2 U Rw2 Uw Fw Rw F2 B2 L2 R B2 D B D U2 Uw B2 L2
11. D2 Fw2 L Rw2 Uw2 Fw B2 F' D Fw Rw2 D' R2 B D2 B' Fw2 Uw2 U R B' U2 Uw2 L D R' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U' R F' B R' B' R' D Fw Rw D2
12. U2 F2 B2 Uw Rw' U Uw L2 D' R2 Rw Fw2 R' L' F2 R2 F2 U' Uw' Fw D' B2 U Uw' F2 U L' R Uw2 Rw2 U Fw' Rw U R U Fw2 L' Rw Fw


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 6, 2016)

*Round 44A*
Race to Sub-2:00
Hoya
G4

*Ao12: 1:49.44 (2/3)*
1:46.49, 1:54.23, 2:01.41, 1:52.16, 1:55.12, (2:19.60,) 1:40.45, 1:41.81, 1:53.44, 1:45.83, 1:43.42, (1:33.14)

*Round 44B*
Race to Sub-2:00
Hoya
G4

*Ao12: 1:45.47 (3/3)*
(DNF,) 1:55.84, 1:52.05, 1:59.55, 1:40.63, 1:37.79, 1:35.22, 1:32.96, (1:23.38,) 1:38.20, 1:53.57, 1:48.91

The 1:23.38 is an all-time PB single for me.

I finally graduate having been trying to do Sub-2m since Round 26!


----------



## Sarah86 (Oct 7, 2016)

Road to sub 1:20
Cube-Mini Aosu
Method-Yau
avg of 12: 1:04.77

Time List:
1. 58.58
2. (1:11.34)
3. 1:07.69
4. 1:05.96
5. 1:00.64
6. 1:06.49
7. 1:04.63
8. 1:06.52
9. 1:07.59
10. (58.20)
11. 1:07.62
12. 1:01.92


----------



## G2013 (Oct 7, 2016)

Round 44A
Race to sub-45
Yau
Cyclone Boys G4

1. R2 D R' Uw2 U2 Fw2 B' R L Fw' R2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw R B2 Fw' F2 Rw' U' B2 Uw' F' Fw' R' F B' Rw2 Fw' B U L Rw F D U' Uw' - 44.82
2. Fw2 Rw B Rw2 Fw2 U' B R D U F2 B2 U' F' R' Uw' L2 D F U R2 Uw' U2 B2 U Fw R' Uw' L2 Rw' U2 L2 Rw2 U2 Rw' R' Fw' F2 Uw D2 - 44.96
3. L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' D' B2 F D' Uw R2 Uw' F' L' Rw' F' Rw2 R2 L U2 B2 Rw' U Uw L2 Fw R2 Rw2 D' F2 B D U B' D' Rw2 D' L2 Rw D' - DNF (37.99) flipped edge THAT I DIDN'T SEE BECAUSE IT WAS ON BL dammit
4. L U R2 D2 Fw2 B F2 L F' B L' Fw U2 L' D2 L' B U2 L2 D2 L' F' R2 F2 D2 Fw' D Rw2 B D' L' Uw Rw R D U' B2 L2 Fw2 D - 47.72 w/pop
5. F' Uw' R' Rw Uw2 Rw' U Uw2 Fw Rw2 L B D2 F L Fw Uw2 U2 F B U' F' L' Uw2 R L' D B2 L' Rw2 R U Rw2 B2 U Uw Rw Uw B' L - (37.61) there ya go
6. Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' B F2 D Uw' Fw U2 B2 D' Uw' F2 B' Uw L2 U Fw' B' L' U' Rw U2 B' Fw Uw2 R L D L2 F L2 F2 D2 Uw Fw Uw' F2 U' - 45.40
7. Uw' D' Rw2 Uw Rw2 F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw B' Uw R B D' U B2 F Fw U B' L B' Fw L R' D' Rw Fw2 U' D' L F D' B U B L U2 - 45.76
8. D2 U2 L' F2 Fw B Uw' Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 R2 U' D Uw' F' Fw2 U' L2 D2 F2 D' F2 Rw D2 Uw Rw' B U' Uw Fw' Rw2 D Fw U Rw' D2 Fw B Uw - 41.19
9. D2 U2 L' F2 Fw B Uw' Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 R2 U' D Uw' F' Fw2 U' L2 D2 F2 D' F2 Rw D2 Uw Rw' B U' Uw Fw' Rw2 D Fw U Rw' D2 Fw B Uw - same as before, I did 44B 1 instead - 47.65
10. U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 R' B Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 Rw F' Rw2 B' F' Uw' Rw U D2 B2 Uw F2 Uw2 L' U' Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' F2 D' Fw2 - (49.53)
11. Rw2 L D' R U2 Rw' Uw U D Fw' F' L' B2 Fw2 Uw' U' L' F' R2 L Rw Fw D2 Fw' U2 D2 Fw' Rw' D Uw Fw D' Uw' U' Fw' B2 D' R Fw' L - 46.50
12. U' Rw2 U2 R' U2 Uw2 F B' Fw2 R' U Uw' D2 B2 Fw' R U Fw' B' L D' Uw R2 Uw2 Fw' D' Uw' B2 Fw' F' U' Uw' B2 U' Fw Rw Uw2 D2 B2 D - 44.56

Avg 45.81, without DNF 44.65, ouch so close


----------



## kbrune (Oct 7, 2016)

Round 44
Sub 1:25
Ave: 1:34.60

1:32.32, 1:42.63, 1:31.76, 1:44.52, 1:29.61, 1:11.79, 1:35.96, 1:53.71, 1:23.32, 1:36.40, 1:37.83, 1:32.62

I seem to have lost my 4x4 mojo. Not sure why


----------



## mafergut (Oct 7, 2016)

@kbrune Less practice lately? At least that's what's happening to me... with 2x2 all the way to 5x5


----------



## kbrune (Oct 7, 2016)

@mafergut

That's the only thing that makes sense. I do tend to solve less 4x4 in general. My 5x5 times are getting lower but 4x4 is getting worse.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 10, 2016)

Race to sub 2:30
Method: Meyer
Cube: Guansu

Round 44a
Ao12: DNF
2 DNFs and several DNSs

Round 44b
Ao12: DNF
3:56.78, 2:47.05, 2:41.06, 3:18.67, 3:04.33, 2:39.44, 2:20.98, 2:52.70, DNF, DNF, 2:43.41, 2:43.57


----------



## mafergut (Oct 10, 2016)

kbrune said:


> @mafergut
> 
> That's the only thing that makes sense. I do tend to solve less 4x4 in general. My 5x5 times are getting lower but 4x4 is getting worse.


And, if you're like me, and you use Yau or other 4x4 specific method and reduction for 5x5 and up, 4x4 specific practise is a must. It's been like 1 month without a single 4x4 solve and I decided to do 4-5 solves today. First one was a bit over 2 minutes and it took all those 4-5 solves to get down to barely sub 1:30 again.

David, @muchacho, nice to see you here practising 4x4! Interesting choice of method, by the way.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 10, 2016)

4 months of no 4x4... and picking a new method (it's like Yau for Roux)... made me so slow... I won't stop practicing this time.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 20, 2016)

Race to sub-1:45
Yau
CB G4

Round 44a
Ao12: 1:59.08 This one's gonna take a while.

1. 1:53.10
2. 1:55.88
3. 1:55.26
4. 2:10.36
5. 1:47.70+
6. (2:22.16)
7. (1:34.12)
8. 1:50.08
9. 2:07.99 Scrambles 8 and 9 are identical. It obviously didn't help me to notice that.
10. 1:56.91
11. 1:54.00
12. 2:11.41

Round 44b
Ao12: 1:50.20 PB! Still 0/3, but at this rate . . .

1. 2:04.74
2. 1:51.93
3. 1:44.17
4. (1:30.38)
5. 1:49.41
6. 1:55.51
7. 1:42.91
8. 1:56.91
9. DNF (2:03.92)
10. 1:52.86+
11. 1:40.44
12. 1:43.07


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 21, 2016)

Round 44 results:

Race to sub-2:30
muchacho - 44a DNF 0/3
- - - - - - - - 44b DNF 0/3

Race to sub-2:00
Shaky Hands - 44a 1:49.44 2/3
- - - - - - - - - - *44b 1:45.47 3/3 Graduates!
*
Race to sub-1:45
One Wheel - 44a 1:59.08 0/3
- - - - - - - - 44b 1:50.20 0/3

Race to sub-1:25
kbrune - 44a 1:34.60 0/3

Race to sub 1:20
*Sarah86 - 44a 1:04.77 3/3 Graduates!
*
Race to sub-45
G2013 - 45.81 0/3

Round 45a scrambles

1. D' Rw' B2 Uw' D' Rw B' R F' R' D2 Rw B D' Fw' L2 Uw L2 U B F L2 Fw L U2 R L Fw' D2 R2 Uw U F2 Fw Rw2 L2 B' D' R Fw2
2. U2 B2 D' Fw' B' U2 R Uw' D U' R2 D' F Uw Rw B2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 F' Rw F2 R Rw B Rw' U2 F2 Uw Rw2 U' Uw R2 F B2 Uw Fw2 Uw' U'
3. Fw2 Uw' F' D2 F2 Rw' U2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 U2 D' Rw F Fw' L2 R Fw2 B2 Uw' D2 F' B' L F D' L2 Rw' Fw2 L2 U' B' F' D2 Rw' R D2 B F' Fw
4. F' U Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U' F Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw' Fw' Uw2 U F2 U2 Fw U B' Fw2 D R2 U2 F L F B2 Fw Uw2 F2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U' B' R' D B2
5. Uw' R2 L Uw' Rw' F U L' Fw' R2 Fw2 Uw' F2 D2 B' Rw2 R Fw2 B2 L2 B' Rw D Rw2 Fw' R' Rw' L' D Fw2 D2 B L2 Fw' L R' F' Fw2 U B
6. B2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 D Rw' F U2 Uw L2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' D' Rw Fw2 Rw2 D2 R2 B' Uw' Rw' R L2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 F' D F2 Rw F2 B' Fw U R Uw
7. Rw2 Uw2 B Uw Fw' U F2 Uw Fw' D B2 R' Rw' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw F' L B2 F' U F2 Uw2 Rw' B' Rw2 D' Rw U' L' Uw' L' D L' B Rw R' L2 B'
8. Fw' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 L' Rw B2 F' U' L2 F Uw R2 F2 Fw' R' Uw R' Rw2 L2 B' L D' Rw2 R U' B' U' Uw R' U Uw' Rw2 R B Fw2
9. U' Uw2 R2 F R F2 Fw' D Uw2 U F' L2 R F' Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw' U L2 Uw' B2 F' Uw R U F R U2 R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw R2 D2 L U' L'
10. R2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw' Fw L' U2 F2 R2 Rw' L' Uw' B2 U Rw R2 Uw Rw' R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw B2 D Uw B2 Fw2 Uw2 F L2 B2 Fw2 R L2 Uw F' Fw2
11. Uw U2 R2 U' Fw U' F Fw2 D2 Fw B D' F R L' B R F' Uw' B2 D2 Rw U2 Fw' B' U2 Uw' Rw2 B2 F' Rw U B2 Uw' R' Rw D' Fw2 U Uw'
12. F Fw' Rw B2 D F Uw2 B' R' F2 R Uw' R B D2 U Rw R2 Uw U' Fw2 U B' D B U2 F' Uw' L Fw L D' L2 F R2 L2 Fw' B2 L2 B'

Round 45b scrambles

1. B D U F2 D' L' B F' Fw Uw U2 R2 B2 Fw' L2 D' Uw' F' R' U B2 R F Uw' R Rw' D2 L' Fw2 R Uw Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw Uw' R L2 U' F'
2. R2 F2 R2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' D2 L2 F B Uw' F2 Rw B Fw2 F R2 D U2 L Uw' L' D' Fw L' R2 Rw2 Fw F Uw2 B Rw Uw U' L Rw2 U'
3. L2 R F Uw' L' Fw2 B D L B2 F' Rw D Uw2 U' F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 R Rw2 D2 B' L' Uw' B R' Uw Fw2 L D Uw R' Fw' D' L' U L2 Fw' Rw
4. R Fw2 R Uw' F' Rw Fw F' U2 L R F' U B2 Uw B2 Rw' D L Uw' Fw Rw2 R L U2 B D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 L' U' Uw R F' Rw U' F B2 Fw'
5. R F2 L Fw' B L2 D' F' Fw2 U' Fw' B' L' Uw F D2 U' F Fw' L2 F D' L2 D' Uw' Rw' Uw2 U2 F' D2 Fw' U' Uw F2 B' Rw L' U2 Rw2 F'
6. Fw U2 Fw' L2 U L' R' B2 R Rw F R U L' Uw Rw2 L' U R2 B' D L' B' L' D R F' B' U R2 Rw' Uw2 U Rw U D' L' F L2 D'
7. Uw2 D U' F2 L' R2 Uw U2 D Fw2 D Rw2 Uw' L U' F U' Uw2 Rw D' L Rw2 R' U2 Uw' F2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw2 B' F2 R2 Rw2 F2 U' F U D2 Uw'
8. L2 R Rw2 U2 F2 Fw' Rw R B' F' D Uw' Rw L B2 Rw' U2 Rw B2 U B Rw' D2 Rw Fw Rw2 R F2 L' D R2 D' L Uw Fw' L2 U' Fw' F B'
9. B' R' Rw2 B R' Fw' B2 U2 D B' F U2 Rw2 D' L' Rw' Fw R2 U2 D' R Uw' U Rw D2 B Rw2 U' D' Fw' L2 Uw' R B Fw2 Rw B' F' R' Uw2
10. B2 D B Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw Fw Uw' Rw' F' Rw2 Uw2 U D2 R' U R2 Uw2 B' D' L' F' R L D' Uw L B' R' L' B' Rw R' F D2 Fw2 U'
11. F' Fw2 Rw' L D' F2 B' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw U Uw2 D2 L F B2 U' L U2 F' R2 B Rw2 U' L' Fw' U R L2 F2 L Rw' Fw R2 L' B2 Fw U' B'
12. B D2 B U2 Rw' F2 Rw' L B L2 F' Fw2 R U L R' Uw F2 B Fw2 R2 Fw2 B' U Fw2 L U' F Rw' Fw' Rw' F' Uw' R2 U' Rw' B' Rw B Uw'


----------



## muchacho (Oct 21, 2016)

Race to sub 2:30
Method: Meyer
Cube: Guansu

Round 45a
Ao12: 2:25.56 [1/3]
(DNF), 2:47.31, 2:15.95, 2:49.18, 2:24.10, 2:43.43, 2:41.68, 2:11.45, 2:10.24, 2:12.74, 1:59.54, (1:54.10)

Round 45b
Ao12: 2:17.72 [2/3]
2:34.17, (2:41.36), (1:56.56), 2:21.60, 1:57.58, 2:41.95, 2:27.28, 2:07.20, 1:57.70, 2:31.31, 2:15.40, 2:03.63


----------



## kbrune (Oct 21, 2016)

Round 45
To sub 1:25
Ave: 1:25.19

1:23.30, 1:17.58, 1:37.25, 1:19.09, 1:33.12, 1:19.09, 1:40.20, 1:26.23, 1:37.03, 1:22.41, 1:09.78, 1:16.79

Some bad ones but I have to be happy with this one. Lots of good solves where I didn't spend too much time searching for edge pieces. Always my problem for 4x4

45b

Ave: 1:29.31

1:34.74, 1:58.18, 1:40.48, 1:18.12, 1:28.55, 1:27.42, 1:20.94, 1:19.23, 1:29.52, 1:34.24, 1:29.90, 1:28.09


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 1, 2016)

Going to make a big jump from racing to Sub-2m to Sub-1:40.

*Round 45A*
Race to Sub-1:40
Hoya
G4
Ao12: *1:34.90 (1/3)*

1:37.44, 1:32.61, 1:26.25, 1:43.89, 1:39.57, 1:30.13, 1:35.48, (1:24.25,) 1:36.80, (DNF,) 1:42.01, 1:24.81

Will do Round 45B tomorrow unless someone wants to post Round 46A+B first.

EDIT: OK, so it took me 10 days but...

*Round 45B*
Race to Sub-1:40
Hoya
G4
Ao12: *1:39.24 (2/3)*

1:40.99, 1:44.79, 1:46.10, (1:56.98,) 1:31.48, 1:30.57, 1:34.79, 1:35.74, 1:42.00, 1:41.24, (1:28.51,) 1:44.68


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 9, 2016)

What's going on with this thread? I've just started 4x4 and want to get involved, but I can't work out the deadlines for the rounds, or if the race is still active. Can I join in with Round 45, or do I need to wait for someone to post new scrambles??


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 9, 2016)

@pipkiksass - jump in with whatever the most recent scrambles are.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 10, 2016)

round 45 a
Race to sub-2:30

I'm new to 4x4, and I'd only done 5 timed solves prior to this race, so I didn't really know what I was racing for. I thought it might be sub 3:00, but looks like its sub 2:30. SO much room for improvement, it's great. Have to say, I'm LOVING 4x4 and looking forward to sub 2:00 and sub 1:30!



Spoiler: Average 2:47.54



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-10
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2:22.79
worst: 3:22.04

mean of 3
current: 2:49.78 (σ = 8.79)
best: 2:38.23 (σ = 22.04)

avg of 5
current: 2:49.78 (σ = 8.79)
best: 2:40.82 (σ = 19.64)

avg of 12
 current: 2:47.54 (σ = 15.24)
best: 2:47.54 (σ = 15.24)

Average: 2:47.54 (σ = 15.24)
Mean: 2:48.36

Time List:
1. 3:07.84 D' Rw' B2 Uw' D' Rw B' R F' R' D2 Rw B D' Fw' L2 Uw L2 U B F L2 Fw L U2 R L Fw' D2 R2 Uw U F2 Fw Rw2 L2 B' D' R Fw2 
2. 2:39.96 U2 B2 D' Fw' B' U2 R Uw' D U' R2 D' F Uw Rw B2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 F' Rw F2 R Rw B Rw' U2 F2 Uw Rw2 U' Uw R2 F B2 Uw Fw2 Uw' U' 
3. 2:31.41 Fw2 Uw' F' D2 F2 Rw' U2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 U2 D' Rw F Fw' L2 R Fw2 B2 Uw' D2 F' B' L F D' L2 Rw' Fw2 L2 U' B' F' D2 Rw' R D2 B F' Fw 
4. 3:04.38 F' U Uw2 Fw2 Rw' U' F Rw2 Fw2 D' Rw' Fw' Uw2 U F2 U2 Fw U B' Fw2 D R2 U2 F L F B2 Fw Uw2 F2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U' B' R' D B2 
5. 2:22.79 Uw' R2 L Uw' Rw' F U L' Fw' R2 Fw2 Uw' F2 D2 B' Rw2 R Fw2 B2 L2 B' Rw D Rw2 Fw' R' Rw' L' D Fw2 D2 B L2 Fw' L R' F' Fw2 U B 
6. 3:03.47 B2 R U2 D2 R2 B2 D Rw' F U2 Uw L2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw' D' Rw Fw2 Rw2 D2 R2 B' Uw' Rw' R L2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 F' D F2 Rw F2 B' Fw U R Uw 
7. 2:28.41 Rw2 Uw2 B Uw Fw' U F2 Uw Fw' D B2 R' Rw' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw F' L B2 F' U F2 Uw2 Rw' B' Rw2 D' Rw U' L' Uw' L' D L' B Rw R' L2 B' 
8. 3:22.04 Fw' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 L' Rw B2 F' U' L2 F Uw R2 F2 Fw' R' Uw R' Rw2 L2 B' L D' Rw2 R U' B' U' Uw R' U Uw' Rw2 R B Fw2 
9. 2:30.58 U' Uw2 R2 F R F2 Fw' D Uw2 U F' L2 R F' Rw Uw' Rw2 Uw' U L2 Uw' B2 F' Uw R U F R U2 R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw R2 D2 L U' L' 
10. 2:54.56 R2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw' Fw L' U2 F2 R2 Rw' L' Uw' B2 U Rw R2 Uw Rw' R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw B2 D Uw B2 Fw2 Uw2 F L2 B2 Fw2 R L2 Uw F' Fw2 
11. 2:39.63 Uw U2 R2 U' Fw U' F Fw2 D2 Fw B D' F R L' B R F' Uw' B2 D2 Rw U2 Fw' B' U2 Uw' Rw2 B2 F' Rw U B2 Uw' R' Rw D' Fw2 U Uw' 
12. 2:55.14 F Fw' Rw B2 D F Uw2 B' R' F2 R Uw' R B D2 U Rw R2 Uw U' Fw2 U B' D B U2 F' Uw' L Fw L D' L2 F R2 L2 Fw' B2 L2 B'


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 11, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> What's going on with this thread? I've just started 4x4 and want to get involved, but I can't work out the deadlines for the rounds, or if the race is still active. Can I join in with Round 45, or do I need to wait for someone to post new scrambles??



I occasionally post scrambles, and my rule of thumb is to wait one week after the last set was posted. If it's been a week and nobody else has posted scrambles, feel free to tabulate the results of the last round and post new scrambles yourself. It's pretty much organized anarchy, but as long as it works. . .


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 11, 2016)

Round 45b
Race to sub-2:30
Average: 2:52



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-11
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 2:17.53
worst: 3:26.88

mean of 3
current: 3:05.77 (σ = 27.49)
best: 2:26.71 (σ = 13.21)

avg of 5
current: 3:12.80 (σ = 15.75)
best: 2:34.11 (σ = 11.62)

avg of 12
current: 2:52.87 (σ = 19.89)
best: 2:52.87 (σ = 19.89)

Average: 2:52.87 (σ = 19.89)
Mean: 2:49.66

Time List:
1. 3:06.40 B D U F2 D' L' B F' Fw Uw U2 R2 B2 Fw' L2 D' Uw' F' R' U B2 R F Uw' R Rw' D2 L' Fw2 R Uw Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw Uw' R L2 U' F' 
2. 2:49.37 R2 F2 R2 L2 F' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' D2 L2 F B Uw' F2 Rw B Fw2 F R2 D U2 L Uw' L' D' Fw L' R2 Rw2 Fw F Uw2 B Rw Uw U' L Rw2 U' 
3. 2:57.45 L2 R F Uw' L' Fw2 B D L B2 F' Rw D Uw2 U' F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 R Rw2 D2 B' L' Uw' B R' Uw Fw2 L D Uw R' Fw' D' L' U L2 Fw' Rw 
4. 2:39.73 R Fw2 R Uw' F' Rw Fw F' U2 L R F' U B2 Uw B2 Rw' D L Uw' Fw Rw2 R L U2 B D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 L' U' Uw R F' Rw U' F B2 Fw' 
5. 2:20.75 R F2 L Fw' B L2 D' F' Fw2 U' Fw' B' L' Uw F D2 U' F Fw' L2 F D' L2 D' Uw' Rw' Uw2 U2 F' D2 Fw' U' Uw F2 B' Rw L' U2 Rw2 F' 
6. 2:41.85 Fw U2 Fw' L2 U L' R' B2 R Rw F R U L' Uw Rw2 L' U R2 B' D L' B' L' D R F' B' U R2 Rw' Uw2 U Rw U D' L' F L2 D' 
7. 2:17.53 Uw2 D U' F2 L' R2 Uw U2 D Fw2 D Rw2 Uw' L U' F U' Uw2 Rw D' L Rw2 R' U2 Uw' F2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw2 B' F2 R2 Rw2 F2 U' F U D2 Uw' 
8. 2:55.80 L2 R Rw2 U2 F2 Fw' Rw R B' F' D Uw' Rw L B2 Rw' U2 Rw B2 U B Rw' D2 Rw Fw Rw2 R F2 L' D R2 D' L Uw Fw' L2 U' Fw' F B' 
9. DNF(2:38.77) B' R' Rw2 B R' Fw' B2 U2 D B' F U2 Rw2 D' L' Rw' Fw R2 U2 D' R Uw' U Rw D2 B Rw2 U' D' Fw' L2 Uw' R B Fw2 Rw B' F' R' Uw2 
10. 3:15.72 B2 D B Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw Fw Uw' Rw' F' Rw2 Uw2 U D2 R' U R2 Uw2 B' D' L' F' R L D' Uw L B' R' L' B' Rw R' F D2 Fw2 U' 
11. 2:34.68 F' Fw2 Rw' L D' F2 B' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw U Uw2 D2 L F B2 U' L U2 F' R2 B Rw2 U' L' Fw' U R L2 F2 L Rw' Fw R2 L' B2 Fw U' B' 
12. 3:26.88 B D2 B U2 Rw' F2 Rw' L B L2 F' Fw2 R U L R' Uw F2 B Fw2 R2 Fw2 B' U Fw2 L U' F Rw' Fw' Rw' F' Uw' R2 U' Rw' B' Rw B Uw'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round 45 Results*

Race to Sub-1:25
kbrune
- Round 45A: 1:25.19 (0/3)
- Round 45B: 1:29.31 (0/3)

Race to Sub-1:40
Shaky Hands
- Round 45A: 1:34.90 (1/3)
- Round 45B: 1:39.24 (2/3)

Race to Sub-2:30
muchacho
- Round 45A: 2:25.56 (1/3)
- Round 45B: 2:17.72 (2/3)
pipkiksass
- Round 45A: 2:47.54 (0/3)
- Round 45B: 2:52.87 (0/3)

*Round 46A Scrambles*

1. Fw' B' D2 L' D' F B U2 Uw' Fw F' B U2 F' U' L2 Fw L F2 Uw B2 F2 D L' U' R2 Rw2 B R' D' Fw R' U L Fw2 L Fw L' Uw2 U'
2. Uw' F R D R' Fw L Rw U L Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L U' Rw' Fw2 D Fw D' R' B Fw' Rw U R' U L2 U D2 R Uw B Fw Uw' L Uw' B Rw'
3. R B Uw2 D2 U' Rw F2 B' Fw2 D' Uw' U2 L B2 Rw U2 D' F2 Uw' U R' U F R F' B' Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' F R2 Uw F Uw R' Uw' U F' B'
4. F' B U Rw' D' L' Rw Uw U2 R2 F2 Rw F' Uw2 R U Fw B' F Uw2 Fw' Rw2 F' L' Rw2 D2 Rw F L B2 Rw Fw2 D R2 D2 L' B2 R2 Fw2 F'
5. R' Rw Fw Uw2 F' L' Uw B' U2 D Uw R' Rw2 D B' Uw F2 R2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B' R L' Rw D2 F' R' D' R D2 Rw' L2 Fw' L D' Rw2 L' U' Uw'
6. L Fw' D L2 F2 B' Uw' F2 U2 F2 B' Rw U' R' Uw' B L' F' R Fw' U2 L' F' D2 R Rw' U2 F' Rw' Uw' Fw2 D' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw Fw2 R2 L Fw
7. U R' U2 R Fw2 L' B2 L D2 U B' U' Fw' Rw Uw D Rw' Uw' R2 Uw2 U' F Uw' D Fw' D' U Rw2 B D U' B' Fw D' B2 Rw2 B D Fw2 Rw'
8. Uw' Rw' Uw Fw L B2 Fw2 U D' Fw L' R' Rw' U' Rw2 L' D B2 Fw' F R' D' Fw' Rw2 B' F2 R L' Uw2 B2 D2 L' U' Fw2 L D Rw' Uw Fw2 F
9. D R2 Uw2 R' Fw U' F U R D' Uw2 R Fw2 Rw L2 Uw2 F' Rw D2 U' B F' Fw' Rw2 L2 U2 D2 Fw' Uw' D L F2 B' U' Uw B2 Uw2 L D2 U'
10. F Fw2 B D' F2 R' D U Uw2 R Fw D2 L R U2 D' Fw' F' B D Fw' B2 F' U' L' B Fw2 L2 U L2 Rw Fw' F L' Fw B L' Rw' D F
11. U D2 F' R2 B2 Fw F' Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw Rw D' F R Rw2 B Uw' F' Fw Uw2 F Uw' D' R' L D' B' R Uw' B Rw' F Rw2 Fw F' Uw' Rw Uw2 R2
12. B' R L U2 R2 U2 D' Uw B F' D' U Rw R2 Uw' Fw' F L' Rw Fw2 Uw Rw U2 Rw Uw U2 F Fw Rw U2 L' D' Fw F' U2 Rw' D2 R' U F'

*Round 46A Scrambles*

1. U2 L D' Fw L2 U2 F' L D2 U' B Fw2 L2 U2 R' Rw F L' D' F' B2 D' Fw' F2 D U' B' D' F' Rw U R Fw2 D' R' B L Fw2 F2 R2
2. F U' D B F Rw' R' F U' D L Uw2 R D' Fw' B' D' Fw2 F D' R' U' Fw R2 L Fw2 D2 Uw2 B D Rw2 R U' D2 R F Fw' B2 L2 F
3. Fw2 R2 D' Fw R2 B' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U Uw' B2 Fw U' Fw R2 F' B' Uw' D Rw' D' L Rw D2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 B2 R2 U L' D F2 D' F' Fw'
4. L Uw2 R' Uw' U F Fw2 D Rw L D U' Rw2 U R D R2 Uw L2 Fw' D Rw2 D2 Fw D2 R' U2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 L D U B' Fw2 D R' F' U' D2
5. D U F2 R' D' Fw U' D2 R' B2 Rw' B2 D2 R2 Uw2 F' Uw Rw D' B2 R2 B2 Rw Uw D2 U2 R' Uw B2 U B' F' Fw' D L B R Uw2 L2 Rw
6. R2 U Uw Rw D' Uw R D' F2 Rw' F' Rw' L2 F2 Uw2 F' Uw B' Rw2 L' Uw' U' F' R B2 Uw' R D2 Fw2 Rw F L2 B Fw' Rw2 U' Uw Fw Rw' R'
7. Rw' R U R F2 D L' F2 L2 D Rw' D2 F L R' U F Fw' Rw' D' Uw R2 L2 Rw D2 Fw2 B2 F2 U D F2 U F D B2 R2 U' F B' L
8. B' R2 Fw' U2 D2 Uw R2 Uw F' U Fw' Rw' Uw B' Fw' U L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L' R F Fw Uw' Fw' B' R2 D F2 Fw2 D L2 D R' L2 Uw U' Rw2 U2
9. D2 Rw L' U2 B D' U2 Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw U Rw B' Rw F U Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw D R2 Uw2 Rw F2 R' Uw' B2 L' Rw2 B' R2 U2 R' F D' Fw2
10. Uw' Fw' B Rw B2 U2 B2 F' Rw R B' Fw2 U R' Fw' D L R2 Rw' B U Uw2 B U' Rw' B2 Fw F2 U2 R Fw' U' B' F2 L' B2 Uw' Rw B D'
11. U' Rw2 U2 F2 D' U Uw2 R U D' Fw Uw2 B D2 Rw' L2 D' Rw' F Fw' B2 Rw Fw2 U' D' F Fw' L F2 Uw2 B' U' Uw2 L Fw2 B2 R' L2 Uw Fw'
12. R' B' D' Uw' L U' D' Fw Uw2 D U' B R' U' Fw' Rw' R F B2 D2 Rw' F' U' L Fw' B2 Rw2 F Rw' B F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 D2

Round 46 ends on November 22nd. Anyone can post the results of Round 46 along with new scrambles for Round 47 on or after this date.


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 16, 2016)

*Round 46A*
Race to Sub 1:20
Method: Yau
Cube: G4
*AO12: 1:22.27*

1:19.03, (1:39.11), 1:19.44, 1:14.96, 1:24.00, 1:18.46, 1:28.15, 1:24.62, 1:15.99, (1:08.75), 1:25.12, 1:32.9

I've taken a long break from 4x4, but I'm trying to get back on this horse. I wish I could have that 1:39 back, but otherwise a decent average for me. Really want to break down that 1:20 wall.

*Round 46B*
Race to Sub 1:20
Method: Yau
Cube: Yuxin Blue
*AO12: 1:25.57
*
(1:14.63), 1:30.49, 1:34.15, 1:28.97, (1:37.08), 1:21.87, 1:22.23, 1:25.04, 1:28.66, 1:20.00, 1:21.33, 1:22.98

Parity rage...


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 16, 2016)

*Round 46A - *Race to Sub-1:40
Hoya - G4
*Ao12: 1:38.76 (3/3)*

1:44.18, 1:31.38, 1:39.94, 1:22.74, (2:03.79,) 1:49.41, 1:29.39, 1:42.50, (1:21.59,) 1:45.89, 1:43.15, 1:31.05

*Round 46B* - Race to Sub-1:35
Hoya - G4
*Ao12: 1:39.08 (0/3)*

1:36.69, 1:38.85, 1:26.12, (1:20.52,) 1:35.68, 1:54.57, 1:47.36, (1:54.60,) 1:32.16, 1:39.74, 1:43.53, 1:36.04


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 16, 2016)

*Round 46A - Race to sub-2:30*
Yau - Yuxin Blue
*Ao12: 2:03.25
*
It's all about the cube, with my Weisu I was lucky to break 2:30. This session I had a 1:41 and a 1:42, both PBs by about 13 seconds! Also had a 1:54 Ao5. I'm sure I'll be sub-2 soon, but I'll stick at the 2:30 race until I've graduated, then move on! 



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:41.42
worst: 2:24.12

mean of 3
current: 2:07.13 (σ = 11.11)
best: 1:55.93 (σ = 18.32)

avg of 5
current: 2:06.34 (σ = 9.84)
best: 1:54.81 (σ = 8.83)

avg of 12
current: 2:03.25 (σ = 13.26)
best: 2:03.25 (σ = 13.26)

Average: 2:03.25 (σ = 13.26)
Mean: 2:03.17

Time List:
1. 2:02.73 Fw' B' D2 L' D' F B U2 Uw' Fw F' B U2 F' U' L2 Fw L F2 Uw B2 F2 D L' U' R2 Rw2 B R' D' Fw R' U L Fw2 L Fw L' Uw2 U' 
2. 2:09.36 Uw' F R D R' Fw L Rw U L Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L U' Rw' Fw2 D Fw D' R' B Fw' Rw U R' U L2 U D2 R Uw B Fw Uw' L Uw' B Rw' 
3. 2:19.92 R B Uw2 D2 U' Rw F2 B' Fw2 D' Uw' U2 L B2 Rw U2 D' F2 Uw' U R' U F R F' B' Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' F R2 Uw F Uw R' Uw' U F' B' 
4. 1:41.42 F' B U Rw' D' L' Rw Uw U2 R2 F2 Rw F' Uw2 R U Fw B' F Uw2 Fw' Rw2 F' L' Rw2 D2 Rw F L B2 Rw Fw2 D R2 D2 L' B2 R2 Fw2 F' 
5. 2:24.12 R' Rw Fw Uw2 F' L' Uw B' U2 D Uw R' Rw2 D B' Uw F2 R2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B' R L' Rw D2 F' R' D' R D2 Rw' L2 Fw' L D' Rw2 L' U' Uw' 
6. 1:48.22 L Fw' D L2 F2 B' Uw' F2 U2 F2 B' Rw U' R' Uw' B L' F' R Fw' U2 L' F' D2 R Rw' U2 F' Rw' Uw' Fw2 D' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw Fw2 R2 L Fw 
7. 1:42.70 U R' U2 R Fw2 L' B2 L D2 U B' U' Fw' Rw Uw D Rw' Uw' R2 Uw2 U' F Uw' D Fw' D' U Rw2 B D U' B' Fw D' B2 Rw2 B D Fw2 Rw' 
8. 2:16.84 Uw' Rw' Uw Fw L B2 Fw2 U D' Fw L' R' Rw' U' Rw2 L' D B2 Fw' F R' D' Fw' Rw2 B' F2 R L' Uw2 B2 D2 L' U' Fw2 L D Rw' Uw Fw2 F 
9. 1:51.36 D R2 Uw2 R' Fw U' F U R D' Uw2 R Fw2 Rw L2 Uw2 F' Rw D2 U' B F' Fw' Rw2 L2 U2 D2 Fw' Uw' D L F2 B' U' Uw B2 Uw2 L D2 U' 
10. 2:04.84 F Fw2 B D' F2 R' D U Uw2 R Fw D2 L R U2 D' Fw' F' B D Fw' B2 F' U' L' B Fw2 L2 U L2 Rw Fw' F L' Fw B L' Rw' D F 
11. 2:19.20 U D2 F' R2 B2 Fw F' Uw2 Fw' R2 Uw Rw D' F R Rw2 B Uw' F' Fw Uw2 F Uw' D' R' L D' B' R Uw' B Rw' F Rw2 Fw F' Uw' Rw Uw2 R2 
12. 1:57.33 B' R L U2 R2 U2 D' Uw B F' D' U Rw R2 Uw' Fw' F L' Rw Fw2 Uw Rw U2 Rw Uw U2 F Fw Rw U2 L' D' Fw F' U2 Rw' D2 R' U F'


----------



## kbrune (Nov 17, 2016)

Round 46
Sub 1:25
Ave: 1:28.44

1:46.63, 1:13.92, 1:41.87, 1:31.48, 1:31.24, 1:31.87, 1:23.74, 1:38.73, 1:15.45, 1:28.44, 1:24.60, 1:17.02

46b
Ave: 1:35.21

1:18.89, 1:46.75, 1:23.31, 1:33.69, 1:49.13, 1:41.39, 1:43.96, 1:29.70, 1:26.72, 1:29.05, 1:38.14, 1:39.39

Dear 4x4, Stop being a jerk and let me improve!


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 18, 2016)

*Round 46A - Race to sub-2:30*
Yau - Yuxin Blue
*Ao12: 1:55.14*

2 weeks in, still loving 4x4! Had a few sub-1:40's, which is always nice. Should be straight on to race to sub-2, then sub-1:30...



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-18
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 1:37.07
worst: 2:07.95

mean of 3
current: DNF (σ = 71.66)
best: 1:46.59 (σ = 8.30)

avg of 5
current: 2:01.30 (σ = 6.08)
best: 1:51.06 (σ = 9.93)

avg of 12
current: 1:55.14 (σ = 8.52)
best: 1:55.14 (σ = 8.52)

Average: 1:55.14 (σ = 8.52)
Mean: 1:53.49

Time List:
1. 1:52.30 U2 L D' Fw L2 U2 F' L D2 U' B Fw2 L2 U2 R' Rw F L' D' F' B2 D' Fw' F2 D U' B' D' F' Rw U R Fw2 D' R' B L Fw2 F2 R2 
2. 1:55.20 F U' D B F Rw' R' F U' D L Uw2 R D' Fw' B' D' Fw2 F D' R' U' Fw R2 L Fw2 D2 Uw2 B D Rw2 R U' D2 R F Fw' B2 L2 F 
3. 1:37.07 Fw2 R2 D' Fw R2 B' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 U Uw' B2 Fw U' Fw R2 F' B' Uw' D Rw' D' L Rw D2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 B2 R2 U L' D F2 D' F' Fw' 
4. 1:52.56 L Uw2 R' Uw' U F Fw2 D Rw L D U' Rw2 U R D R2 Uw L2 Fw' D Rw2 D2 Fw D2 R' U2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 L D U B' Fw2 D R' F' U' D2 
5. 2:03.50 D U F2 R' D' Fw U' D2 R' B2 Rw' B2 D2 R2 Uw2 F' Uw Rw D' B2 R2 B2 Rw Uw D2 U2 R' Uw B2 U B' F' Fw' D L B R Uw2 L2 Rw 
6. 2:00.14 R2 U Uw Rw D' Uw R D' F2 Rw' F' Rw' L2 F2 Uw2 F' Uw B' Rw2 L' Uw' U' F' R B2 Uw' R D2 Fw2 Rw F L2 B Fw' Rw2 U' Uw Fw Rw' R' 
7. 1:40.45 Rw' R U R F2 D L' F2 L2 D Rw' D2 F L R' U F Fw' Rw' D' Uw R2 L2 Rw D2 Fw2 B2 F2 U D F2 U F D B2 R2 U' F B' L 
8. 1:43.28 B' R2 Fw' U2 D2 Uw R2 Uw F' U Fw' Rw' Uw B' Fw' U L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L' R F Fw Uw' Fw' B' R2 D F2 Fw2 D L2 D R' L2 Uw U' Rw2 U2 
9. 1:56.03 D2 Rw L' U2 B D' U2 Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw U Rw B' Rw F U Fw2 B2 Uw' Fw D R2 Uw2 Rw F2 R' Uw' B2 L' Rw2 B' R2 U2 R' F D' Fw2 
10. 1:59.89 Uw' Fw' B Rw B2 U2 B2 F' Rw R B' Fw2 U R' Fw' D L R2 Rw' B U Uw2 B U' Rw' B2 Fw F2 U2 R Fw' U' B' F2 L' B2 Uw' Rw B D' 
11. 2:07.95 U' Rw2 U2 F2 D' U Uw2 R U D' Fw Uw2 B D2 Rw' L2 D' Rw' F Fw' B2 Rw Fw2 U' D' F Fw' L F2 Uw2 B' U' Uw2 L Fw2 B2 R' L2 Uw Fw' 
12. DNF(1:23.58) R' B' D' Uw' L U' D' Fw Uw2 D U' B R' U' Fw' Rw' R F B2 D2 Rw' F' U' L Fw' B2 Rw2 F Rw' B F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 D2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 19, 2016)

R46a Sub 50 (Hoya, Yuxin blue)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-19
avg of 12: 58.917

Time List:
58.097, 57.374, 1:08.474, 56.581, 59.786, (53.373), 54.669, (1:09.219), 1:02.345, 53.469, 58.935, 59.438

good apart from the counting 1:08

R46b 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-20
avg of 12: 59.188

Time List:
1:01.489, 1:06.326, 52.683, 58.179, 1:02.309, 1:06.197, (51.479), 55.680, 52.071, 54.923, (1:07.650), 1:02.022

meh


----------



## muchacho (Dec 4, 2016)

Race to sub 2:30
Method: Meyer
Cube: Guansu

Round 46a
Ao12: DNF
2:40.81, (DNF), 3:09.88, 2:30.31, 2:18.57, 2:12.73, 2:12.35, 2:34.91, (1:46.47), 2:57.23, 2:12.04, DNF

6 weeks of no practice, I did 6 warmup solves and average was 2:29 so I thought I could make it, but no. I'll do 46b later.

Round 46b
Ao12: 2:22.23 [1/3]
2:27.11, (1:59.03), 2:35.13, (2:43.65), 2:17.67, 2:41.84, 2:15.37, 2:32.65, 2:04.36, 2:26.17, 2:04.69, 2:17.33

ok, that's better, but still forgetting centers order.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 46 Results*

Race to Sub-0:50
Ordway Persyn
- Round 46A: 0:58.91 (0/3)
- Round 46B: 0:59.18 (0/3)

Race to Sub-1:20
earth2dan
- Round 46A: 1:22.27 (0/3)
- Round 46B: 1:25.57 (0/3)

Race to Sub-1:25
kbrune
- Round 46A: 1:28.44 (0/3)
- Round 46B: 1:35.21 (0/3)

Race to Sub-1:35
Shaky Hands
- Round 46B: 1:39.08 (0/3)

Race to Sub-1:40
Shaky Hands
- Round 46A: 1:38.76 (3/3) - *Graduates*

Race to Sub-2:30
muchacho
- Round 46A: DNF (0/3)
- Round 46B: 2:22.23 (1/3)
pipkiksass
- Round 46A: 2:03.25 (1/3)
- Round 46B: 1:55.14 (2/3)

*Round 47A Scrambles*

1. B D F Uw Fw' F2 Rw D2 Fw' R L' B2 Uw D2 Rw B2 D U' Rw F2 B' Fw R' D Rw2 D2 Fw' D' Uw2 F Fw D' F2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 Rw
2. Fw Rw' U D Fw' F' R' Rw' L2 F Fw2 R2 U2 F2 Uw Rw' L R D' R F' D2 F' U D' B' R2 Uw' R' Rw2 Uw U L2 Fw' Rw' U' B2 Uw R2 B2
3. F' R Fw' D2 Uw2 U F' L2 Uw2 L' B2 R Uw' U F R F2 Uw R2 D' Rw2 B' L2 R U' L' Rw R Uw' U' R U Rw' L' Uw U Rw' B2 R F
4. Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 D L' R Rw' Uw2 F' U D2 B F' L2 D2 Rw F' Rw F R B' F' Rw Uw2 Fw R B2 Uw Fw2 B U' Rw B2 Fw2 Uw2 R' F Fw2 L2
5. L U' Fw U B' R' D Rw D' L B Fw Rw' Uw L2 U F D' L' F L F2 B' D' Fw' Uw F D2 F' B R' Fw2 Uw' Rw' D2 Uw2 L Fw F2 R2
6. U Rw Uw' L2 D' U Uw R' Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw' D' R' D' Rw R' Uw2 Fw' Uw Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 U B' D' Fw' B2 D Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 Rw' D Rw2 Uw2 L' U
7. L2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw U' L' Rw D Fw2 Rw D2 B' R' U' L B Uw D' F' L2 B D2 L' Uw2 Fw' F' B U L' F2 R Fw2 B2 D' Rw D2 B' L2
8. D2 Uw B F L2 R' Fw' Rw2 U B' U' B' U' Rw2 R' F2 U2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 U' Rw F2 Uw' L2 F2 Uw2 F R' D2 U2 R D' Rw D2 Rw2 B D'
9. Fw2 Uw Fw2 U Uw Rw2 Fw D2 Rw D2 Fw Rw2 D' B2 Rw2 F2 L' D' F2 Uw2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw B U2 L B' F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B R' L Fw' L2 U'
10. L' U2 L' F2 Fw2 U2 R2 B Rw2 D U Fw2 F U' F Uw2 F L2 B U' Fw' U Rw Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw R B2 L U2 Fw2 B Uw2 Rw F L' B
11. B2 L' D Fw B2 Uw2 U2 R2 U2 B2 Fw' D Uw' B F Uw2 Fw D' Uw F2 R D F' D2 B2 L2 Uw' D2 Fw' R Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw R' U2 Fw' R2 L' Uw'
12. F L D' F2 U2 Uw2 F U' L2 F Uw2 U2 B R' D' L U D2 Uw' L Fw2 Rw R Fw B R' Uw' R F2 L2 R2 D B Uw' D B Rw' U' L2 F

*Round 47B Scrambles*

1. U' B' U F2 D2 Fw U' Fw2 L' F Rw F Uw' F L' B U' F' B Fw2 Rw Uw2 L' F2 Rw2 R B2 L2 B R' Uw Fw2 Uw' R Rw Uw Fw2 L F L
2. L B F Uw B' R2 U L Fw F2 Rw F' Uw2 F U' R2 Uw2 Rw L2 U2 R2 L2 Fw2 F R L' F B' U' L' B U' L' R2 Uw' R B' F Rw U
3. L' B' U Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw' B2 D2 Fw2 Uw F D' L2 Uw' Rw2 B Rw' D2 F2 R F' Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw R2 F' U R U Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw F2 Rw D B2 F'
4. F2 U2 Fw F' D' L' D Uw2 F B' Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw' L' Rw2 Uw2 D' U2 Fw' Rw' Uw' U' Rw2 U' D2 Rw' Uw F2 B2 Rw F' L2 B' L' Uw R' Rw' D U
5. Rw Uw R2 B R D2 R2 B F Fw' Rw' L2 Uw2 U' L' Uw' D' Rw2 D' Uw' F' U2 Fw Uw' F' U2 R2 Uw U' Rw B2 D' R2 Rw' U2 L' Uw Rw' L' Fw'
6. B Uw2 B L' F L2 D U2 Rw' F' B Fw L R2 U2 R' D' Uw' F R' U F2 U' F R2 B' R2 Uw F2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 F Uw' L2 Fw2 F' Uw' Rw L2
7. R' U' D' F2 R2 D' L' D2 U F2 Fw2 D B2 L' Uw2 R2 L' U' Rw' D Uw' Fw R2 D U2 L U2 Uw' Fw' D' Fw' D2 B' L' Rw U2 B' U D2 L'
8. U2 R2 L2 D L2 U Rw' D Uw U Rw D' L R B' L2 D' B U2 L Rw2 D2 Rw R2 F2 D R2 B Rw D2 B2 L2 Uw L D2 Rw2 B F L' Rw2
9. Fw2 F' B U2 Rw' F' L' D2 L Fw2 U' Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 B2 D2 U2 L B' U Fw L' U2 R' L' F B' D' U2 Rw B R' U' B' Fw' F Uw L B'
10. Uw' R' L Rw2 Fw2 R U L Fw' B U L R F' Fw2 D B2 Fw' Rw' F R F2 R' Rw2 B' R L' D2 Rw2 Uw' B2 U R' D' Rw Uw2 U2 Fw L' Rw'
11. L' F2 R' L' B U Uw' Fw D2 U Fw Uw Fw' L' F2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw' F2 D R Uw F2 B2 Fw U2 B2 Uw2 B' F' D Rw Uw B2 Fw2 Uw' F' L2 Fw2
12. Rw' B F' Uw' F' R2 Fw' U Rw' F' B2 Fw R B2 U2 D2 Uw2 F' Uw' L Rw2 Uw2 D2 U2 B2 D2 Rw2 R' U2 B2 Rw' Uw Rw U D Uw Fw' Uw Fw2 F

Round 47 ends on December 12th. Anyone can post the results of Round 47 along with new scrambles for Round 48 on or after this date.


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 5, 2016)

Round 47a
Race to sub-2:30
Method: Yau
Cube: Yuxin Blue
Average: 1:35.23

54 seconds inside my target!!! This is a PB Ao12, but I've been making big steps forward in the past few days without the timer, so that's to be expected. I've been focussing on looking for first 3 cross edges while solving first 2 centres, and I think my redux stage has improved by about 10 seconds. Had my first sub-1:30 solve yesterday, then I've had 4 in this Ao12!!!

Think I'll jump straight to racing to sub-1:30 for the next round, which I'll do in a couple of days. 



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-5
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:24.28
worst: 1:45.83

mean of 3
current: 1:32.24 (σ = 8.79)
best: 1:27.28 (σ = 1.48)

avg of 5
current: 1:32.10 (σ = 7.06)
best: 1:29.02 (σ = 4.32)

avg of 12
current: 1:35.23 (σ = 6.87)
best: 1:35.23 (σ = 6.87)

Average: 1:35.23 (σ = 6.87)
Mean: 1:35.20

Time List:
1. 1:44.14 B D F Uw Fw' F2 Rw D2 Fw' R L' B2 Uw D2 Rw B2 D U' Rw F2 B' Fw R' D Rw2 D2 Fw' D' Uw2 F Fw D' F2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 Rw 
2. 1:30.02 Fw Rw' U D Fw' F' R' Rw' L2 F Fw2 R2 U2 F2 Uw Rw' L R D' R F' D2 F' U D' B' R2 Uw' R' Rw2 Uw U L2 Fw' Rw' U' B2 Uw R2 B2 
3. 1:38.57 F' R Fw' D2 Uw2 U F' L2 Uw2 L' B2 R Uw' U F R F2 Uw R2 D' Rw2 B' L2 R U' L' Rw R Uw' U' R U Rw' L' Uw U Rw' B2 R F 
4. 1:45.83 Rw2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 D L' R Rw' Uw2 F' U D2 B F' L2 D2 Rw F' Rw F R B' F' Rw Uw2 Fw R B2 Uw Fw2 B U' Rw B2 Fw2 Uw2 R' F Fw2 L2 
5. 1:41.33 L U' Fw U B' R' D Rw D' L B Fw Rw' Uw L2 U F D' L' F L F2 B' D' Fw' Uw F D2 F' B R' Fw2 Uw' Rw' D2 Uw2 L Fw F2 R2 
6. 1:24.28 U Rw Uw' L2 D' U Uw R' Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw' D' R' D' Rw R' Uw2 Fw' Uw Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 U B' D' Fw' B2 D Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 Rw' D Rw2 Uw2 L' U 
7. 1:33.92 L2 R2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw U' L' Rw D Fw2 Rw D2 B' R' U' L B Uw D' F' L2 B D2 L' Uw2 Fw' F' B U L' F2 R Fw2 B2 D' Rw D2 B' L2 
8. 1:40.21 D2 Uw B F L2 R' Fw' Rw2 U B' U' B' U' Rw2 R' F2 U2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw Rw2 U' Rw F2 Uw' L2 F2 Uw2 F R' D2 U2 R D' Rw D2 Rw2 B D' 
9. 1:27.37 Fw2 Uw Fw2 U Uw Rw2 Fw D2 Rw D2 Fw Rw2 D' B2 Rw2 F2 L' D' F2 Uw2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw B U2 L B' F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B R' L Fw' L2 U' 
10. 1:25.76 L' U2 L' F2 Fw2 U2 R2 B Rw2 D U Fw2 F U' F Uw2 F L2 B U' Fw' U Rw Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw R B2 L U2 Fw2 B Uw2 Rw F L' B 
11. 1:28.71 B2 L' D Fw B2 Uw2 U2 R2 U2 B2 Fw' D Uw' B F Uw2 Fw D' Uw F2 R D F' D2 B2 L2 Uw' D2 Fw' R Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw R' U2 Fw' R2 L' Uw' 
12. 1:42.24 F L D' F2 U2 Uw2 F U' L2 F Uw2 U2 B R' D' L U D2 Uw' L Fw2 Rw R Fw B R' Uw' R F2 L2 R2 D B Uw' D B Rw' U' L2 F


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 47A*
Race to Sub-1:35
CB G4
Hoya
*Ao12: 1:31.85 (1/3)*

1:34.58, 1:30.63, 1:35.01, 1:29.06, 1:35.55, 1:33.63, 1:26.15, 1:33.56, (1:25.24,) (1:45.92,) 1:29.87, 1:30.37

PB Ao12 I think.

*Round 47B*
Race to Sub-1:35
CB G4
Hoya
*Ao12: 1:34.25 (2/3)*

(1:47.33,) (1:14.40,) 1:42.75, 1:42.78, 1:28.78, 1:39.47, 1:37.85, 1:41.77, 1:25.52, 1:22.06, 1:20.48, 1:41.02

Inconsistent compared to the previous round. Managed to save the average with the 9th-11th solves.


----------



## muchacho (Dec 5, 2016)

Race to sub 2:30
Method: Meyer
Cube: Guansu

Round 47a
Ao12: 2:26.05 (2/3)
(2:59.71), 2:34.89, 2:15.43, (2:09.54), 2:15.50, 2:30.48, 2:18.77, 2:47.088, 2:30.34, 2:11.82, 2:39.94, 2:16.23

Round 47b
Ao12: 2:19.51 (3/3)
2:06.85, 2:37.78, 2:15.53, 2:14.76, (DNF), (1:56.34), 2:18.56, 2:28.19, 2:24.69, 2:36.77, 2:09.76, 2:02.25


----------



## kbrune (Dec 5, 2016)

Round 47
To sub 1:25
Ave: 1:27.63

1:20.36, 1:27.59, 1:11.35, 1:35.53, 1:31.42, 1:20.57, 1:35.78, 1:38.60, 1:26.97, 1:25.17, 1:15.81, 1:37.06

I didn't have very much parity which doesn't fill me with Confidence

47b
Ave: 1:26.15

1:19.87, 1:31.13, 1:26.34, 1:19.04, 1:42.36, 1:31.10, 1:28.14, 1:35.84, 1:29.73, 1:19.08, 1:19.85, 1:20.38

Better. I'm fairly sure I had some sub 1:25 Ave back when I was trying to beat 1:30. 4x4 struggle


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 6, 2016)

R47A sub 50 (hoya, blue)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-6
avg of 12: 59.203

Time List:
1:05.216, (50.188), (1:06.601), 56.017, 50.649, 59.094, 1:00.536, 54.421, 1:03.450, 56.775, 1:00.328, 1:05.548

R47B
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-8
avg of 12: 58.466

Time List:
55.140, (1:06.352), 1:05.911, 59.539, 56.640, (50.272), 57.032, 54.535, 1:03.309, 54.340, 1:01.647, 56.568

Both meh averages.


----------



## Forcefulness (Dec 7, 2016)

r47a sub 50
avg of 12: 57.68

Time List:
(46.21), 1:05.54, 55.27, 52.61, 1:00.88, 58.21, 54.39, 1:04.88, 56.80, 53.39, 54.81, (1:09.63)

r47b
Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-7
avg of 12: 58.49

Time List:
57.21, 59.98, 53.37, 1:02.00, 1:01.59, 1:04.40, 59.28, (50.38), 1:01.74, (1:05.84), 53.37, 51.90


----------



## mafergut (Dec 8, 2016)

*Round 47 - Race to sub 1:20*
Method: Yau
Cube: CB G4 stickerless

*47a: avg of 12: 1:28.96*
1:31.78, 1:27.13, 1:23.03, 1:15.09, 1:29.82, (1:48.06), 1:26.87, 1:26.48, 1:43.33, 1:26.57, (1:14.67), 1:39.48

At least it was sub 1:30 but as far from sub 1:20 as 5 months ago, when I graduated sub 1:30. Time really goes fast, doesn't it? It's clear that, without practise, there is no progress and I have neglected 4x4 completely for these 5 months.

*47b:* *avg of 12: 1:24.51*
1:24.55, (1:05.44[pll parity]), 1:33.56, 1:28.49, 1:21.56, (DNF(1:39.40)), 1:11.26, 1:24.87, 1:31.11, 1:22.78, 1:23.15, 1:23.77

A bit better average and PB single! Dang! It would have been close to or even sub-1min without parity but I'm happy anyway


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 13, 2016)

Round 47b
Race to sub-1:30
Cube: Yuxin Blue
Method: Yau
*Average: 1:34.59*

Time List:
1:40.43, 1:37.81, 1:46.27, 1:27.96, 1:32.11, 1:42.93, (1:56.57), 1:26.95, 1:31.45, 1:30.65, (1:18.30), 1:29.30

Started out SO badly. Edge pairing fails, bad cross edges... OLL parity on I think 10 solves, but still pulled it together a little at the end. Last 6 solves were sub-1:30 average, just need to get my act together earlier on, and eliminate silly sup-1:45 solves, which are generally lolfails. 4 sub-1:30s this round, hopefully do better next time, and drag my averages down with it!!!


----------



## muchacho (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 47 Results*

*pipkiksass*
Race to Sub-2:30
- Round 47A: 1:35.23 (3/3) *Graduates*
Race to sub-1:30
- Round 47B: 1:34.59

*Shaky Hands*
Race to Sub-1:35
- Round 47A: 1:31.85 (1/3)
- Round 47B: 1:34.25 (2/3)

*muchacho*
Race to Sub-2:30
- Round 47A: 2:26.05 (2/3)
- Round 47B: 2:19.51 (3/3) *Graduates*

*kbrune*
Race to Sub-1:25
- Round 47A: 1:27.63
- Round 47B: 1:26.15

*Ordway Persyn*
Race to Sub-50
- Round 47A: 59.203
- Round 47B: 58.466

*Forcefulnes*
Race to Sub-50
- Round 47A: 57.68
- Round 47B: 58.49

*mafergut*
Race to Sub-1:20
- Round 47A: 1:28.96
- Round 47B: 1:24.51

*Round 48A Scrambles*
1. Fw' Uw2 B' D' R' D' Rw' B2 R2 U' Rw D2 R2 Uw' R' F' R2 Fw Uw2 F B2 L2 D L2 R Uw' D' L D Fw' U2 F2 R B2 L' F' U' Rw2 Uw R2
2. F2 L F B Rw' Uw2 R D R' Uw D2 B2 Rw' U' L F2 B2 U' L' U' L R B L' Fw B' Uw' Fw2 L2 R Fw' U' Uw D' F' B2 Rw' R' B Rw'
3. B' R Uw2 B D2 F U D' B Uw L' B U D' L2 Uw' R' B L Rw' F Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw Rw F' Fw U D2 F2 B' Uw2 L Rw2 R U2 Uw R D
4. D2 F Fw' D' F' U2 Fw B D' L B' D2 Rw U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D' Fw2 Rw Fw' L' D R2 F R B2 Uw R' Fw D B D' R' Fw' B' U' Uw2
5. D R' U' Fw Rw' F' B2 R U2 F' Fw D L' Rw' R2 F' B2 L2 Rw' U' Uw' L U' F2 L U' B' U2 Uw F B L Rw' D2 R' F Rw2 U L2 Uw2
6. D F Fw2 B' L2 Fw2 D Rw R2 Uw' F Rw R' F' Fw2 Rw' R F2 B' U2 L R2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw' B2 R2 D2 F U2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw R' U2 Fw' L2 Rw2
7. F' U' D2 L2 F' U Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw L2 R2 D' Fw U2 Uw' F2 B2 U' Uw B2 D2 F R2 U' L2 R2 D2 Rw' R2 Fw' R B' L B' U' D F2 D Rw
8. L2 D Fw2 L' D2 B' D' F Fw B Rw2 R' F' Uw' Rw' Fw Uw Rw2 R2 Uw F2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' B2 R' Fw2 D2 L2 Rw' Fw L' F B U B2 D2 F B
9. F' B' L2 R' Uw F D2 F' B L' Rw' F2 Fw U2 Uw D' L' D R' Fw2 B U2 Fw B L' D L Fw2 R' B2 U' Fw R2 U Fw' R B Uw L2 U
10. B L2 Rw' F' Fw Rw2 R2 Fw2 U' F2 U' Uw D R2 D L2 U R2 B U D Fw Uw D2 F' R U Uw D Fw2 B2 Uw' D2 Fw2 Rw U2 R2 U2 D2 B'
11. L' Rw2 D' F' B' Uw2 D' R U' F L' Rw' R Fw2 Rw2 U' R2 F' L B Rw' Fw' B' Uw D L D2 Fw2 B2 U2 F L2 Uw' F U' D' F' L2 B2 Uw'
12. D' L2 U' D' Rw F' Fw' Rw2 B' L2 Rw' Uw D' Rw2 U2 Uw F' D2 B U2 L U' Uw' Fw D' L F2 B2 U' F2 Fw2 U Rw2 D2 Fw2 L Rw' R' Fw B2

*Round 48B Scrambles*
1. U' B2 Uw' B2 U2 D' L2 D L2 Fw Rw2 U' Fw' Rw2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 U2 F U L2 Fw2 L2 R2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L U' D B' R2 B L2 F2 B' L2 Rw' R2 Uw2
2. D' Rw2 Fw' L' Fw2 B R2 U' D2 L B' R2 U D R' Uw2 Rw' U' R U L' Rw' Uw2 Fw' L R' B' U2 R F Uw D2 Fw' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F U2
3. R Uw L' R D2 F2 L' R' Fw L2 R' D' Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 R2 Fw' R' Uw F Fw2 L B R Fw' Uw B Uw L2 R U2 Rw2 Uw D' R' Fw2 R' Fw2 B2
4. Uw2 L' Fw B U' F2 Rw2 Uw R' B2 U2 Uw2 D2 F2 Uw2 R' U2 Uw2 D' B' L' Uw2 D Fw Uw D F2 Fw R B2 L' B' R' F' L' D' F Rw' Fw2 Uw2
5. Fw L2 D2 Fw' R' Fw2 Uw F2 Rw2 R' D' Fw2 U2 D' B2 L2 Rw F' Fw' B Uw D2 R' Uw2 F' B' L' U Rw Uw2 F2 Fw' B' U L2 Rw2 R Uw' D' B'
6. Fw U' Uw Rw2 B2 U' D B2 Rw U R' D F U Uw2 F2 B' D2 Rw2 U' D' Rw R' Fw2 Rw Uw2 R' Uw2 D' F' Fw' U2 D L2 Fw2 Rw R' U2 Uw2 D2
7. Fw R D Rw2 U2 L Fw2 Rw2 F U L' U Uw D Fw' L2 F2 B2 U2 B' L2 Fw U2 Uw2 B Uw' D L' U' D' Fw' Rw' R2 U2 R' B2 R B' Rw Uw2
8. B' L' U2 B' D Fw L Uw F' L2 U Uw Rw' R' U2 Uw2 Rw' D' F Uw2 L2 Rw U Uw L R2 F2 B D L' U2 L Rw' Uw2 L Uw L' Uw' D' L2
9. D' F Uw D2 R' D B' L' Fw B2 U' D Rw2 D L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 D' Rw2 U' Rw2 R U' Uw D B' R' F2 Uw' R2 B' Rw2 R2 D2 L' Rw R2 U2 R'
10. U2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 F2 R F2 Uw R' D' L Rw R' Fw' R' B' L2 R F L' B2 Uw B Rw F U' D B' Uw F Fw' B U' B' Rw' R' U2 D' Fw
11. Fw' Rw2 B' U2 L F2 Fw Uw D' Fw2 Rw2 D Fw D2 Rw2 U2 D' F Fw Rw' F' Fw' R D' F2 Rw' R Uw' Fw D2 Rw Uw2 F' Fw' U2 F2 L2 U F' B
12. Rw2 U2 Uw' F2 L' B2 R' Fw2 R' U' R' U2 D Rw B D F2 U' Rw B Uw' Fw' Rw2 D2 F' Fw2 B Rw2 B2 Uw D' Rw' R' Uw2 D R2 F2 U2 L' R'
*
*


----------



## muchacho (Dec 29, 2016)

Race to sub 2:15
Method: Meyer
Cube: Kungfu Cangfeng

Round 48A
Ao12: DNF

4:02.384, 2:00.849, 2:02.933, 1:53.529, 1:48.785, 2:06.097, 1:59.368, 2:11.215, 2:10.575, (DNF), 1:52.914, (DNF)

Last was a big pop while turning fast because I was still able to go sub-2:15, at least with the Guansu it only pops a small piece.

Round 48B
Ao12: 1:55.349 [1/3]

2:02.135, 2:00.616, 1:54.161, 1:52.458, 1:49.929, 1:45.960, 2:01.831, 1:46.313, 1:45.858, 2:23.574, 1:40.969, 2:14.23

Wow, that was a surprise, single, ao5 and ao12 (well, 11 of those solves + the previous one) PBs.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 3, 2017)

*Race to Sub 1:20 - Round 48*
Cube: KungFu CangFeng stickerless
Method: Yau

*48a:*
*avg of 12: 1:23.09 (0/3)*
1:20.30, 1:19.17, (1:17.40), 1:23.01, 1:20.16, 1:26.15, 1:25.61, 1:18.16, 1:29.98, 1:26.13, (1:44.55), 1:22.18

*48b:*
*avg of 12: 1:23.41 (0/3)*
1:20.93, 1:22.28, 1:25.70, 1:21.88, 1:26.48, 1:32.52, 1:21.61, (1:35.35), 1:20.47, 1:21.38, 1:20.77, (1:17.95)

Slightly improving but still not quite there.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 8, 2017)

R48A, sub 50 (Kungfu Changfeng, hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-8
avg of 12: 56.616

Time List:
53.668, 59.756, 50.921, 58.200, (1:07.780), 53.203, (49.946), 1:04.001, 58.299, 1:01.726, 54.168, 52.213

R48B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-9
avg of 12: 54.594

Time List:
(1:06.314), 55.745, 50.113, 56.240, (44.895), 52.628, 52.019, 1:01.852, 53.263, 58.998, 54.136, 50.944

Bought a Chengfeng from Convinsa, It may actually become my main.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 13, 2017)

*Round 48*
Race to sub 1:20
Cube: Yuxin Blue (stickerless)
Method: Yau

*48a:
AO12: 1:19.58 [1/3]*
1:22.93, (1:09.26), 1:26.28, 1:19.57, 1:27.33, 1:20.26, 1:17.16, 1:11.30, 1:28.00, (1:35.06), 1:13.34, 1:09.65

I have no idea where that came from... Maybe the trick to improving at 4x4 is to not practice at all for a month and then do an average with no warm up?... eh, I'll take it 

*48b:
AO12: 1:23.32 [0/3]*
1:16.42, 1:33.45, 1:50.24, 1:14.56, 1:10.01, 1:13.85, 1:36.24, 1:21.95, 1:32.13, 1:32.13, 1:28.84, 1:23.96, 1:11.79

There we go, back to normal...


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 16, 2017)

Round 48A
Race to sub-1:45
Black CB G4, Yau
Ao12: 1:47.62 PB (0/3)
1:56.30, 2:05.40, 1:37.02, (2:25.13), 1:48.19, 1:37.96, 1:43.06, 1:47.39, 1:52.41, 1:43.24, 1:45.16, (1:30.68)

Round 48B
Race to sub-1:45
Stickerless CB 57mm, Yau
Ao12: 1:54.99 (0/3)
2:00.10, 1:58.14, 2:02.90, 1:40.53, 2:07.26, (2:12.20), 1:43.17, 1:38.32, 1:38.13, 2:10.85, 2:10.45, (1:37.18)

At this point the G4 is better. I'll give the 57mm one a little more break-in before I write it off, but the catchiness doesn't seem to be improving.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 24, 2017)

*Round 48 Results*

muchacho - Sub 2:15
- 48a: DNF (0/3)
- 48b: 1:55.34 *(1/3)*

mafergut - Sub 1:20
- 48a: 1:23.09 (0/3)
- 48b: 1:23.41 (0/3)

Ordway Persyn - Sub 50
- 48a: 56.61 (0/3)
- 48b: 54.59 (0/3)

earth2dan - sub 1:20
- 48a: 1:19.58 (1/3)
- 48b: 1:23.32 (0/3)

One Wheel - sub 1:45
- 48a: 1:47.62 (0/3)
- 48b: 1:54.99 (0/3)

*Round 49 Scrambles:
49a:*
1. R2 L Uw' L2 Fw' Rw2 F2 R' F2 R' D Fw2 B D2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 L' D2 F' L Rw' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B' R D B' Uw2 U' Fw' B D2 Rw Uw2
2. R2 Rw D R2 D' Fw' U' R' F' U D L2 Uw2 L2 B' U2 Rw2 U D R D L2 R2 F2 L' B' L' U' F Fw' Rw2 F Fw U' Fw L2 F' Fw2 R' U
3. B U' F D2 L' R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 Fw' F' Rw' Uw L R' Rw' D2 Rw U2 Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 B2 Rw U' Uw2 B U D' F' L' Uw' R B2
4. Rw Fw2 D Fw F U' Fw U2 Uw D2 Fw2 D' R Uw2 L2 F' L2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw B2 D2 R' D2 Rw2 R' Fw' D' Fw2 L F' D Uw2 L2 F2 Fw2 L B2 L
5. U' R2 F2 Fw2 D2 U' Rw F' D L' Rw D2 B2 Fw2 F2 D Fw' D Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw R Rw2 L Fw2 Uw Rw2 L Uw U F2 B' U' D' Fw U2 B' Uw F2
6. Rw Uw2 B2 Uw2 R' Rw2 L B2 D2 L2 F R' D' F' D' Fw B F' Rw2 Uw2 D' U2 Rw' R2 Fw L2 Uw B Uw2 D F' R Fw U B F2 U Fw2 B' L
7. L Uw U2 D' F2 Fw' R2 D2 L F' D2 B2 F2 L Rw B' D2 F R D2 B2 Fw2 F' L U' B' Uw U' R Rw F' D' R Fw Rw' L D2 Rw' Fw' D'
8. Uw L2 F' Rw' F2 D' R' Fw2 D L' B' D2 F' D R Rw' F2 L' F2 D F R2 Rw2 L F D' Rw U2 D Fw2 D' F' U' Fw R2 Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 B2
9. U D' Uw2 Rw' F Rw B L B Fw U' Uw' Fw2 B R B U Fw2 R Fw Rw2 R' B2 U D2 Uw2 B R' B2 D' F' Uw2 F' L U L' R2 Uw D L
10. Rw Fw2 Rw2 F' B L R2 Fw Rw2 Fw' D2 F2 Uw F2 U2 B' Rw2 F U' Rw' L2 R2 D' R Rw2 F2 R B2 U' R F2 R2 Uw2 B2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Rw R2
11. Rw2 L2 D' B2 Rw' F' D' Fw' R2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' R2 F' Rw' B' Uw U' Fw F D Uw R U' Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 Rw Fw' U' Rw' Uw B L2 Fw Rw' Uw D B'
12. D' R' L' U Fw' B2 Uw2 L U F D' Rw2 D2 L2 Uw' Fw' F2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 F2 L2 F' L' Uw2 B' Uw' L Rw' Fw Rw' R' D2 Fw' R' Rw2 L' Fw' F' Uw2

*49b:*
1. B D2 F' Uw' R Fw2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 Uw Fw2 F' B R' B2 F U' B2 Rw U Uw2 Rw2 D' U2 F Rw2 B2 L' Rw Uw B R' B2 U' F B2 R' Fw' F2 Rw2
2. R' B' R F Rw' U' B' L U2 Fw2 B D' Fw L U2 D2 R2 Fw' F' Rw' F' Rw2 B L' D2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Uw Fw F' Uw R U' L' D2 Rw2
3. F D2 B Rw R2 F' R Fw Uw' U' Rw' L2 R2 B R' D' L2 Rw' D2 Uw L Fw' Rw F2 D R2 L Fw2 F L Fw D2 F U2 R' B2 F2 L R2 B2
4. D Fw2 F' B2 U2 F' R' B2 D R2 D Rw2 L Fw2 F D2 Rw Uw' R2 Uw B U Uw2 B L2 Fw' Uw R' Fw2 D' Fw' F2 U2 F Uw' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D U'
5. Fw2 F2 Uw2 R' Uw' R' F2 Rw2 Fw2 F U2 Uw B' F Fw2 L' B Uw Fw' Uw Rw Fw' R' Rw Uw' Fw F2 L' Fw B2 F U2 L2 D2 F Rw' Uw U2 D Rw
6. Uw2 D' Fw Uw U2 F2 D' R' D' Rw2 Uw2 F' Uw' B Fw' D2 F' R2 B2 Rw' L2 U F Fw' L' F2 B Fw Uw Fw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' F' D U' Rw B
7. Uw R2 L' F' B2 R2 Fw' D2 R' Uw2 L2 B D Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 F' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw' D' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F D2 Rw' B' L Fw B2 D2 Fw2 Uw F D Fw' R2
8. D2 Fw' L' D2 F2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw' B' L2 U D' L2 Fw' F U' Rw2 U2 D2 L2 Uw2 D' Fw2 D B' Rw R' F R L2 U Rw2 L2 B' Rw U' Rw2
9. D' F Rw2 L' U2 L F U D Rw Fw' Uw2 F2 U F' Uw' R U' Uw B' Fw2 Uw' D2 B F R2 Uw2 Fw D2 Fw2 R2 U2 D2 Uw2 F L D Fw' U R
10. Uw2 F R' B' F Rw2 B Uw' Rw' U2 R' Fw' U' L B L' F' L' Uw' L B2 Rw U L' F2 D2 Rw' D2 Fw2 B' U2 D Rw' D L' Rw R2 Uw' B2 Rw2
11. Fw R' D U2 Uw R2 B U2 F' Uw' D' F B2 U' R B2 Rw U R Fw' U2 D2 L2 Fw B' L' F2 Fw Uw L Fw2 D2 Uw2 B U' B D2 Fw' D F2
12. D' F' Rw' D' Fw2 D B' Uw' D2 L D2 L R' Fw2 R' Fw' Uw2 L' Fw' L2 Fw2 F2 Uw Rw' B2 F Uw2 D2 F' U Uw' Fw' L' D U' R' Rw' Uw2 D2 F2

Good luck!!!!


----------



## mafergut (Jan 24, 2017)

*Round 49 - Race to Sub 1:20*
Method: Yau
Cube: Qiyi Wuque Stickerless

*49a:
avg of 12: 1:14.05 (1/3)*
1:14.43, 1:12.92, (1:19.05), 1:17.82, 1:13.24, 1:15.71, 1:09.82, 1:11.99, 1:15.73, 1:17.01, (1:07.65), 1:11.76

Wow!!! This is, in part, due to my new main cube (WuQue) but also, and most importantly, to the 500 solves or more I have done since I got the cube  I was so focused during the whole Ao12 that I can't believe it. This is my new PB Ao12 by almost half a second and, taking into account that this is not part of a larger session (so, it's not a "running Ao12") it's even more surprising. Let's hope I don't spoil this in the second average.

*49b:
avg of 12: 1:18.22 (2/3)*
1:21.87, 1:21.97, 1:11.67, (1:28.11), 1:18.94, 1:11.35, 1:15.10, 1:20.16, 1:22.48, 1:15.60, (1:11.26), 1:23.00

Some weeks ago I would have been very happy with this but now I can't help but think I could have done better. I got more double parities than in 49a, that's true, but some solves I simply locked up too much or did not lookahead well during edge pairing and 3x3 stage. Sub 1:20 anyway so, I'll take it.

@One Wheel I have seen some reviews of the tiny CB 57mm 4x4. Have you finished breaking it in? Is it worth it? I would like to add it to my collection


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 24, 2017)

R49A, sub 50 (hoya, Changfeng)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-24
avg of 12: 58.277

Time List:
57.358, 54.260, (46.573), 59.571, 54.390, 59.110, 1:06.348, 59.810, 56.547, (1:07.371), 1:02.263, 53.115


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 24, 2017)

Round 49a, to sub-1:45
Ao12: 1:54.11
(DNF(8.43)), 1:46.56, (1:37.68), 1:46.37, 1:52.36, 2:14.07, 1:57.93, 1:49.33, 2:00.04, 1:51.40, 1:58.28, 1:44.74 = 1:54.11


----------



## Isaac VM (Jan 28, 2017)

Round 49a, sub 1:30
Ao12: 1:28.66
Meyer, Aosu Mini

1:33.00, 1:30.58, 1:24.38, 1:35.25, 1:32.73, 1:25.66, 1:28.37, 1:27.36, 1:24.22, (1:23.43), (1:35.82), 1:25.04

It's been a while since I did these races but I decided to come back


----------



## G2013 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Race to sub 43. Black AoSu Mini, Yau.

49a: ao12 42.28, sub NR yaaaay*
1. 36.58
2. 45.19 well messed up G2013!
3. 40.54
4. 41.77
5. (46.62)
6. 45.65
7. 44.06
8. 44.55
9. 39.12
10. 41.31
11. 44.02
12. (34.08)

*49b: ao12 42.53, great*
1. 42.65
2. (1:00.32).... popped 
3. 41.52
4. 44.84
5. 44.04
6. (39.00)
7. 43.35
8. 42.45
9. 44.63
10. 40.21
11. 40.39
12. 41.18

Both avgs were sub43, and that is really nice.
I did both averages because I have a comp in a couple of weeks xD


----------



## mafergut (Feb 3, 2017)

*Round 49 Results & Standings*
mafergut - Sub 1:20 [49a: 1:14.05 (1/3); 49b: 1:18.22 *(2/3)*]
Ordway Persyn - Sub 50 [49a: 58.27 (0/3)]
One Wheel - Sub 1:45 [49a: 1:54.11 (0/3)]
Isaac VM - Sub 1:30 [49a: 1:28.66 *(1/3)*]
G2013 - Sub 43 [49a: 42.28 (1/3); 49b: 42.53 *(2/3)*]
muchacho - Sub 2:15 [--- *(1/3)*]
earth2dan - sub 1:20 [--- (0/3)]

*Round 50 Scrambles:
50a:*
1. L' U R L2 Rw' B Uw' F' Uw D Fw R' D2 L F Uw2 Rw2 R B2 Rw B R' B' R F2 B' L Fw' Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw B2 L Rw2 U' Uw2 R2 
2. D2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 L' Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B L R B2 D2 B2 F L' R2 U2 Uw' L2 Fw R' Fw2 D' L F2 Rw2 B2 D' L' B D' L2 D' Fw' Uw Fw B 
3. B Fw F2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B' L Fw' Uw' Fw' R Fw' Rw' Uw' B Uw2 U B' L' D' L2 Fw Uw' L B2 D2 L D R' L Rw2 Fw' U' Uw R' D Fw' 
4. U R2 Uw' U' F2 B2 Rw2 Uw Fw Rw' Fw2 B' L' F2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 L2 Rw Fw2 Uw Fw U' Rw' R2 Fw2 B R F' U F2 L2 D R' B Uw D Fw2 
5. U Rw' D2 U B' L2 B2 U R2 Fw2 Uw' L2 D R2 U Rw B' R' U2 F D2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw L' Rw2 Fw' B' U Uw' Rw2 L Fw2 F' R2 Fw2 U' B2 R' 
6. F' U F2 Fw Rw' B' R' F R2 D2 Uw R F' Uw Fw U Uw' D F2 Uw2 F L' Uw2 Fw U Uw' F R' L B2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Rw D2 Rw L2 F' U' Uw' 
7. Uw' Rw F B Rw2 Fw L Uw' U2 R' Uw' Rw U F' Rw' Uw D2 L2 D B' Uw' R' Fw D R' Fw Uw Rw L' U' Uw L Rw' Uw' D F D2 Fw' R' Uw' 
8. Uw' U' R' D B Uw2 L Uw B Uw' L2 Fw' D L' F2 R2 B2 U' Fw F2 Uw' L B' F Uw' F' Rw2 U2 R2 Rw U2 F Rw' L2 U Fw D' B2 Uw F2 
9. Uw2 B2 Rw' R' F' Uw2 U' D' Rw' Fw2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw F L2 Rw2 B' U' R2 L' Uw2 D B L B R2 Uw' F2 Rw U2 Fw Uw2 
10. D' L2 F' D Uw Rw2 D2 B' U L' Rw2 D2 R2 Rw Fw D Rw' U2 D' L2 D Rw' Fw' D' F Rw' F' Uw Rw2 B Fw2 R D2 F Rw F Rw2 Uw2 Rw' F' 
11. L2 Uw2 U Fw2 F R Fw2 D2 U Uw' B F Rw2 L U2 L2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw D F U' Fw' Uw2 L' U2 D' Rw' F2 L' R2 Uw Rw B' Rw2 Uw' D2 F2 B 
12. B' U L' D Fw' D' F Rw2 Uw' R B2 D' Fw2 Uw' D' F Rw L' B2 Rw D' Fw2 B' U' D Fw U' D R' F L U' Fw B Rw2 R B2 Fw' L' D2

*50b:*
1. Rw2 R' D' Rw R L2 F U2 R2 F' B2 Rw' R2 Fw D' U R' B Uw2 D2 U' L F2 R B Rw D Rw2 B' R Fw' B D2 R2 B' F Rw2 Fw' Rw' D'
2. U' Fw2 F' L R2 F' Fw Rw Fw' B' Uw Rw2 L2 U2 L' B2 Uw F D R' B' F Fw2 L2 Fw2 D B L F2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw U' D2 R' Uw R B2
3. D2 Fw2 D' B D' U Rw L Uw Rw' Uw2 Rw Uw Fw' Rw' Uw Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 F2 D F' R2 L' U2 R' Rw D2 U2 L2 B2 Uw2 R' Fw2 L' U' F'
4. Fw B' Uw2 R2 U2 Fw Uw2 R U2 R Fw2 U F' U2 R B2 Rw2 D' L' Fw B R Rw F D2 Fw L Fw2 D2 U Fw2 R' Rw2 U Uw2 D2 L R2 D Rw'
5. D' B2 U' Rw' U D2 Rw2 F' L' F Rw2 Uw2 R U L' R B' L' R2 D L' U' D' B F L' B R2 Uw2 Rw' B U' R2 L' Rw F' L' D2 Fw' Rw'
6. Rw D2 U Fw L2 Fw' B D2 Rw2 R' Uw' Rw Uw Rw U2 Uw' L D R Rw2 D' L' Rw2 Fw' Rw D2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 Fw2 R D2 B' D' U L2 Rw'
7. D2 Fw U2 L F' L2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw2 U F' L2 F' B U D2 L' F2 Rw B2 R Uw2 D2 U L B L' Uw' D' Fw Uw2 B' Rw Uw L' B Fw2 D Uw2
8. F Uw2 B D' Rw D B' R Fw' Uw' D2 R U' B2 Fw2 R B' R Uw' Rw' U2 R' L Fw2 R' Fw' Uw2 L' Fw L2 U' B2 D B2 U' B Rw2 F2 U L2
9. L Fw2 L B' R' Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 R' U2 Uw' R2 D' Rw2 U R Fw2 Rw' L R' U2 Fw2 D2 U' Uw Rw2 B' Rw B' L Fw2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 D Rw2 U2 R
10. B2 Fw2 F D2 Rw F' Rw' B F Fw2 L' R' Rw' D2 U Fw B2 D Fw' Uw Rw B L Rw2 Uw' L Fw' R2 D' U' Rw U' Uw2 Fw D2 Uw' F' D' F' R
11. D2 R' B2 R D' L2 U' Rw' U2 Rw R2 Uw2 R D' R Uw U2 L2 U' R' L' U' B2 U2 Uw' L2 F' B Uw2 L2 Uw Fw L U' Fw' B' U Rw2 D L2
12. L2 B2 L' F2 Uw' L' Rw2 D B' L' D L2 F2 Uw2 Fw R L' U L2 R U Uw B2 R' Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D' F' Rw D2 R2 Fw2 Rw' F' L' B

I just wanted to graduate so, I posted new scrambles 
Good luck to you all!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 3, 2017)

*Round 50 - Race to Sub 1:20*
Method: Yau
Cube: Qiyi Wuque Stickerless

*50a:
avg of 12: 1:17.90 (3/3) Graduate!*
1:16.69, 1:18.84, 1:17.36, 1:16.06, 1:15.00, (1:05.93), 1:22.88, (1:25.29), 1:11.31, 1:24.55, 1:21.18, 1:15.14

Not bad, more or less in line with my current global average. Next step sub 1:15.

*50b: Race to Sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:15.76*
1:13.65, 1:15.88, 1:16.25, 1:13.68, (1:13.03), 1:14.75, (DNF(58.96)), 1:15.89, 1:20.54, 1:15.31, 1:14.41, 1:17.17

I almost make it but no. Even without the DNF it would have been 1:15.01. And, yes, the DNF was my first sub 1 minute single... but after finishing the solve and stopping the timer, the dreaded adjacent PLL parity was hidden on the back of the cube


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 5, 2017)

R50A sub 50 (hoya, blue)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-4
avg of 12: 55.124

Time List:
47.528, 59.103, 53.240, (1:09.609), (47.447), 1:00.922, 55.439, 58.982, 58.762, 50.557, 52.815, 53.890
making some progress.

R50B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-5
avg of 12: 51.543

Time List:
47.013, 50.122, 54.279, 51.738, (45.591), 51.287, 55.457, 52.698, 47.861, 52.629, (57.849), 52.348

great!


----------



## Isaac VM (Feb 5, 2017)

*Round 50 - Race to sub 1:30*
Method: Meyer
Cube: Aosu Mini

a) Ao12: 1:26.83 (1/3)

1:33.60, 1:23.14, 1:33.36, 1:21.56, 1:23.77, (1:07.22), 1:28.77, 1:30.56, 1:18.40, (1:37.92), 1:32.26, 1:22.81

Single PB! My edge pairing is becoming better, FB is still awful :/


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 6, 2017)

Can't remember what race I was doing, so i just joined in and I'll round down to the next race!!!

Round 50(a) - Race to sub 1:20
Method: Yau
Cube: WuQue
Average: 1:22.09

Very rusty. Two 1:40's, one 1:30, everything else was on track. Just need to practice, I think.

Not quite sure about the tensions on the WuQue yet. I was about to loosen it, then had an internal pop on solve 2 (don't hate me - I re-did the solve, it's only a forum comp). It's miles better than my Yuxin Blue was at 3x3, but it still feels a little catchy. 



Spoiler: times



1. L' U R L2 Rw' B Uw' F' Uw D Fw R' D2 L F Uw2 Rw2 R B2 Rw B R' B' R F2 B' L Fw' Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw B2 L Rw2 U' Uw2 R2 
2. D2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 L' Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B L R B2 D2 B2 F L' R2 U2 Uw' L2 Fw R' Fw2 D' L F2 Rw2 B2 D' L' B D' L2 D' Fw' Uw Fw B 
3. B Fw F2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 L' B' L Fw' Uw' Fw' R Fw' Rw' Uw' B Uw2 U B' L' D' L2 Fw Uw' L B2 D2 L D R' L Rw2 Fw' U' Uw R' D Fw' 
4. U R2 Uw' U' F2 B2 Rw2 Uw Fw Rw' Fw2 B' L' F2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 L2 Rw Fw2 Uw Fw U' Rw' R2 Fw2 B R F' U F2 L2 D R' B Uw D Fw2 
5. U Rw' D2 U B' L2 B2 U R2 Fw2 Uw' L2 D R2 U Rw B' R' U2 F D2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw L' Rw2 Fw' B' U Uw' Rw2 L Fw2 F' R2 Fw2 U' B2 R' 
6. F' U F2 Fw Rw' B' R' F R2 D2 Uw R F' Uw Fw U Uw' D F2 Uw2 F L' Uw2 Fw U Uw' F R' L B2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Rw D2 Rw L2 F' U' Uw' 
7. Uw' Rw F B Rw2 Fw L Uw' U2 R' Uw' Rw U F' Rw' Uw D2 L2 D B' Uw' R' Fw D R' Fw Uw Rw L' U' Uw L Rw' Uw' D F D2 Fw' R' Uw' 
8. Uw' U' R' D B Uw2 L Uw B Uw' L2 Fw' D L' F2 R2 B2 U' Fw F2 Uw' L B' F Uw' F' Rw2 U2 R2 Rw U2 F Rw' L2 U Fw D' B2 Uw F2 
9. Uw2 B2 Rw' R' F' Uw2 U' D' Rw' Fw2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw F L2 Rw2 B' U' R2 L' Uw2 D B L B R2 Uw' F2 Rw U2 Fw Uw2 
10. D' L2 F' D Uw Rw2 D2 B' U L' Rw2 D2 R2 Rw Fw D Rw' U2 D' L2 D Rw' Fw' D' F Rw' F' Uw Rw2 B Fw2 R D2 F Rw F Rw2 Uw2 Rw' F' 
11. L2 Uw2 U Fw2 F R Fw2 D2 U Uw' B F Rw2 L U2 L2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw D F U' Fw' Uw2 L' U2 D' Rw' F2 L' R2 Uw Rw B' Rw2 Uw' D2 F2 B 
12. B' U L' D Fw' D' F Rw2 Uw' R B2 D' Fw2 Uw' D' F Rw L' B2 Rw D' Fw2 B' U' D Fw U' D R' F L U' Fw B Rw2 R B2 Fw' L' D2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 20, 2017)

End of round 50
Isaac VM, sub 1:30: A: 1:26.83 1/3
pipkiksass, sub 1:20: A: 1:22.09
Mafergut, sub 1:20: A: 1:17.90 Graduates!
sub 1:15: B: 1:15.76
Me, sub 50: A: 55.12 B: 51.54

R51A:

1. Rw' U F' R Uw2 Rw' F' Uw F2 B' U D Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw D' F2 D2 L' R' Fw2 Rw2 R' D Fw2 F' Uw2 B R2 B2 Rw U F Fw U Rw2 R2 F'
2. Rw' L' Uw' U' B' Fw Rw2 F' B R B' Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw' R' Uw' D L2 F2 R' D2 Rw2 U Uw Rw2 U2 Uw' R' D B2 Rw' F D' Fw2 R2 L2 D' Uw2 U'
3. Fw B2 R L' B D' B' Fw' D' B' F U2 Fw2 F U2 D2 Rw2 F2 Uw Fw' F' B2 Uw B2 F' L' B' Uw B2 D' L2 D' L2 F D2 Uw U2 R' Rw F2
4. L2 B Uw L' U' Uw' Fw B' Rw2 Uw2 U2 F' B D' Uw F' B Fw' R F2 U2 R2 Uw Rw' F2 R' Uw2 U2 B' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 R' D2 L2 Uw' B' U2 Uw2
5. R2 D2 L2 Fw' Rw' F' U2 R' U Uw D2 Rw' Uw2 L' F2 Rw' B' R Uw' U' Rw2 Fw' U' D' Uw Fw L' Rw2 F D' F' Rw2 Uw2 B' R U2 F Rw2 R2 Fw2
6. L' B Rw D F' B2 R2 U2 Uw' L' F L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw' U B' D2 Fw' L2 Uw U R2 B2 L2 R2 F' D F' L' Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw Rw Uw' R2 D' Uw2
7. D2 R U B2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 B2 U' Uw' F R2 D L D R D Uw2 U' Rw2 F' D' B R D2 F' U2 B Fw Rw L R' D B2 R' U2 B L' F2 B
8. Fw2 D2 Uw F' L' Uw' F' L F L' U' L R2 Uw L' B' U2 Rw' L2 D U' Rw' U2 D R F R2 L2 F' B Rw' L2 Uw L2 Fw2 L2 Uw R Uw D
9. L Fw2 U' Uw2 Fw2 B2 F R2 F' R2 Fw' D' F2 Uw' Rw D2 B2 Uw Fw R' L Fw' U' D2 Rw2 D' Uw2 L U2 Uw' B Rw' Uw U D2 B Fw2 Rw L B'
10. F2 L' D B2 Rw U' D2 R' Fw2 Rw R' U2 R L Rw2 F2 B2 D U Fw L2 D L2 D' B U' L' D Rw2 U2 Rw R' D Uw B2 L2 D' Rw' B' Rw2
11. B2 U' B2 L D F B2 Rw R' D2 B2 R2 Rw' Uw B' R' Rw2 F' U2 L2 Rw2 F Uw L Uw' R2 Rw' D Fw2 L2 R Rw D2 L' D' B' Rw R U' Fw
12. F U F U Fw2 Rw Uw' Fw' L2 U' D' Uw2 B' R' F' Uw' B L' U2 B' D Rw L Uw2 U' L' Rw' R U2 B2 L2 D2 Uw' Rw R' Uw2 U R L2 U2

R51B:

1. L B' Rw D R L' Uw' D' U' L Fw2 F2 U2 R2 Rw Uw2 D2 U' L' Fw Rw F Rw' Fw2 R2 Rw D2 L' B2 Rw L F Uw R2 L D F' R' D U2
2. Rw' R2 U L' D2 F2 L2 R2 Fw2 Rw' D B2 F' Uw' Fw L Uw U Rw2 F2 Fw2 U' Rw' D' B2 L R2 Rw2 U F2 R D L' B Rw' D2 B' R2 Uw2 Fw2
3. F' Rw' Fw2 R' D' Rw Fw' Rw B' F' D' Rw L R2 Uw2 R' U2 Fw2 Rw' L' R' D B' D L' B' Fw2 D2 Fw' L' Rw U' D2 Rw' B' Uw2 F2 B2 D2 R2
4. Uw' Rw2 B F U' F2 B2 Fw' D R Uw Rw U' D' Uw2 B' D2 Rw2 Fw B' U2 L' Fw2 U2 D2 Rw' L2 R' Uw2 Rw' U2 F2 B U' Rw' Fw2 R Rw2 D2 Rw2
5. B' R' U2 Fw2 B Rw2 Fw' B D' L2 B' F' U2 D2 Uw' F' Fw' R2 Uw L2 R' F Fw' B Rw B' U2 F' R L' Uw' F' L2 Uw Fw' Rw2 L Uw L2 Fw'
6. D2 B2 U' Rw' D U' B2 Fw' D' B' D Rw' R2 Uw' Rw' F B U' Fw2 D' B Fw' U' L' B' R Rw U' D Rw2 B' L U D' Fw2 Uw U2 Rw Uw F
7. U B2 F2 R' Rw' L2 F2 U L2 Rw' Fw U Fw' D2 R Fw' Uw Rw' Uw2 U' Rw2 U' B2 F' Rw' B2 Rw' F2 Fw B' D F Fw' Rw2 U L Rw' D' Uw' L'
8. L' F U L2 B2 U' Rw' R' D Fw D B2 U' Fw' Rw' Uw' Rw' L2 Fw2 Rw2 D U2 F2 R2 B Fw L2 Rw' U F2 U F2 D' L D' Uw' Fw Uw' Fw2 Uw
9. Uw2 L Rw2 Uw2 F' B2 R' Uw' B Fw' L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 F L' Uw2 Fw2 B2 U Uw' F' Fw' B Rw D U B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R Uw B' Rw2 D2 L Rw'
10. Fw Rw' Uw' Fw2 U Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw' F Uw' D B2 R' Fw L Fw' L2 Uw' D' L2 D Rw Fw B' L2 R2 Rw2 F R' B L2 Fw2 D B2 L2 R' Fw F U
11. Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F' L2 F Fw2 R2 F2 B Rw' Uw R2 L' B F2 Rw' U Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw L Uw Rw R2 U Rw D2 F' L' B2 L U B' Rw D' B2 Uw L'
12. U D2 F U' F' L B' U' D' Fw F' U' Rw Uw2 D2 Fw B' Uw' U Rw2 R' Fw F R' F2 Fw D2 F2 B' R2 F Rw2 D U Uw F Rw' Fw' F' R2

Good luck!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 20, 2017)

R51A Sub 50 (Hoya, Blue)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-20
avg of 12: 54.810

Time List:
(48.959), (1:04.434), 1:01.535, 50.393, 56.218, 56.487, 52.843, 53.481, 57.663, 52.658, 55.492, 51.332
Average

R51B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-2-23
avg of 12: 53.679

Time List:
55.247, 50.401, (1:06.221), 1:01.165, 56.320, 49.282, (45.549), 48.351, 52.568, 56.579, 51.274, 55.604

good


----------



## mafergut (Feb 23, 2017)

*Round 51 - Race to sub 1:15*
Cube: Qiyi Wuque Stickerless
Method: Yau

*51a:
avg of 12: 1:16.73 (0/3)*
1:11.52, 1:17.51, 1:13.23, (1:23.91), 1:21.97, 1:16.04, 1:19.40, 1:14.75, 1:17.17, 1:18.97, 1:16.67, (1:06.69)

I got sooo many double parities on this average. Also had to do the last 3 solves later and with just a couple solves as warming up so I wasn't starting to feel confortable until the last solve 

*51b:
avg of 12: 1:11.93 (1/3)*
1:09.96, 1:11.62, 1:11.77, 1:05.91, (1:18.16), (1:05.90), 1:14.31, 1:06.46, 1:15.36, 1:13.20, 1:12.50, 1:18.11

And this was the opposite. Very few double parities (mainly the sup 1:15 solves) and several no parities. But also, two drops of Maru before starting the average does the trick. Very nice average!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 28, 2017)

*Round 51A
Race to Sub-1:35
Ao12: 1:31.23 (3/3 - graduates)*
Qiyi 4x4

1:24.11, 1:35.83, (1:17.48,) 1:39.91, 1:30.93, (DNF,) 1:23.73, 2:03.87, 1:22.42, 1:21.88, 1:18.66, 1:30.95

Not bad considering the counting Sup-2m.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Feb 28, 2017)

Round 51A
Race to sub 1:00
Avg of 12: 1:04.13
1:11.03, 1:04.46, 1:13.61, 1:02.87, 1:02.90, 57.79, 1:05.39, 1:07.21, 57.98, 59.56, 1:06.16, 1:03.72


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 4, 2017)

Round:* 51a*
Race to: *sub 1:30*
Method:* Yau, green cross
*
Ao12: *1:36.62 (0/3)

(DNF), 1:30.49, 1:56.02, 1:29.00, 1:30.64, 1:25.70, 1:38.93, 1:42.81, 1:30.90, 1:38.71, (1:18.89), 1:42.95
*
I got really varying times now, started with a dnf because I didn't notice pll parity. Then i got 1:56 counted xD. Howewer I also made pb single.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 4, 2017)

*Results for Round 51*
Ordway Persyn - sub 50sec [51a: 54.81; 51b: 53.67 (0/3)]
mafergut - sub 1:15 [51a: 1:16.73; 51b: 1:11.93 *(1/3)*]
Shaky Hands - sub 1:35 [51a: 1:31.23 *(3/3)*] *Graduates!*
Christopher Cabrera - sub 1:00 [51a: 1:04.13 (0/3)]
T1_M0 - sub 1:30 [41a: 1:36.62 (0/3)]

*Scrambles for Round 52A:*
1. Fw2 F Rw' L2 R' Uw' F R2 U L' F' R B' F L2 R D F' B' D2 F' D2 Uw Fw Rw' L' D' B' R' L' Uw' Rw' Uw' R' D2 Rw' D Rw' D B' 
2. Fw2 D' Uw L2 R' Rw' Uw D2 F' Rw2 Uw2 B Uw' Fw L' R2 F Uw R' Fw' Rw D' F L2 R2 U' B L R' B2 F D Uw2 Rw2 F' D U2 L' F' D' 
3. Fw2 F2 Uw R2 Uw' U2 L' U' Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw' U' R Fw L2 U' Uw2 R' U2 Uw L2 D B' Uw2 B' Rw Uw2 F2 L' B2 Rw' R' B2 Rw2 B' L D2 Fw' R' 
4. Rw' R2 B Uw2 Fw2 R B2 D2 L D2 Fw B2 U' B2 L' Rw2 Uw Rw R' Uw2 L' Fw R Uw' B R' U D B' Rw' L Fw' D' F' Fw2 Rw F D L' D 
5. Fw2 Rw2 D2 R2 U Fw F' D2 L U2 R' B2 R' D U2 F2 D' Uw2 B F2 R L2 D2 B2 U2 Fw' L' U2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw R2 L Uw2 B' Fw U Fw2 F2 
6. U' R' F2 Rw Fw L U2 B2 U F2 R L2 Rw' B2 L D' F' Fw' D Uw U R2 F2 U Fw' U2 L' R' F2 L Fw' Rw2 R' F2 D2 F' L' Uw Rw2 D' 
7. U2 L' Uw2 B2 Uw' D U2 B' Fw2 L' U' Fw' L' R2 F' Fw' Rw' Fw2 F2 D B D2 Fw2 Uw F2 D2 Fw2 D' B2 Uw Rw B Fw' U2 F D2 Fw D' B' L 
8. B Rw' Fw' B2 D2 U2 F' D F2 Rw B L2 B Uw' Fw' B2 F R' F' R' F B' R' L2 Fw' D' U' R' U2 D2 L' Rw' F2 Fw B R Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 
9. B2 Uw2 Fw' R Rw U D' L2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 B Rw2 U' D' L R2 D' U Fw' F2 Rw' R2 F2 D' B F' D2 Fw F Rw2 L2 F2 B2 L Rw2 F B2 D' Uw2 
10. D' B L Fw L B2 F' D Fw' F Uw2 Rw B2 Uw D' Rw' R L2 B' F2 Fw Rw2 D' L2 Uw2 U' B D2 U Uw2 Fw' D L Rw F2 B2 R' F2 Fw' R 
11. Rw2 L2 D U2 Fw' D' L' R U2 Fw B2 U2 F Uw' Rw' L2 U' R2 Fw2 R F U2 Rw Uw' B2 L' Rw D' U Fw R F2 U2 Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw' D' Fw2 Uw' 
12. Uw' Rw' Uw' Fw2 D' Fw B' D Rw R2 U Fw L' R2 D2 F2 R' Uw' D2 Fw L2 D F2 L R Uw' L B U' L' U2 D Fw2 U L2 D' L Fw2 U L

*Scrambles for Round 52B:*
1. Fw2 B U F2 D' Uw' Rw' F2 Rw' Uw2 D F2 Uw' L2 F' Fw B R' Rw2 D2 L2 Fw' B2 Uw D Rw' L R B' R' Fw2 L Rw Fw B D2 Fw' B' R2 U2 
2. U' Uw Fw U2 Uw Fw' U2 B L' Uw' Fw' U B Rw B Uw' U' F2 B L R2 U' Uw' L R U Uw' Fw2 B' U' R2 Uw2 F' Uw L' R Fw2 Rw' D' U 
3. R2 D2 Uw2 U' Fw2 D2 F2 Fw' Rw' B' L2 D' Fw F B D Fw2 U' Fw' F R D' U2 R' Rw2 U2 R B' Rw' Fw2 D' U R2 F' Fw U F' B Rw B' 
4. D B2 D' L2 Fw' F' B' D Uw' Rw' Fw F' U Fw' B' L F Fw' Rw2 B2 U D R' Uw2 D' F Uw' F2 D' L2 B2 Uw' B2 Uw' D Fw2 Uw' D Fw' L2 
5. Uw' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 Fw2 R2 U' Fw' Uw R2 U2 D2 Fw2 B2 L2 Uw' B2 U L2 B' R2 Rw Fw2 D' R' Uw Fw' D2 F2 Rw Uw' Fw2 F2 B' Rw' F Rw2 D Fw 
6. Uw' B Uw2 U B2 L2 F' Rw' L' B' Rw2 L' U' Rw F L F' R2 B' F2 L2 Uw' R' B2 Uw Fw' L2 Fw' Rw R' B U' Uw R2 B' Fw2 Uw D' Fw2 L 
7. D2 Rw' B2 U' L2 D Fw D2 Rw2 R' Uw' D2 Fw2 Uw U' L Fw' U' L2 R' U' D' Rw' Uw2 L U2 Fw B F2 D2 B' Fw2 R2 F Rw D B' F' R' B' 
8. D' B U' F' B2 Rw' Uw2 B' R Rw Fw' B' Rw2 D' Rw2 B2 Fw Uw' F2 U2 R Rw2 U' Rw' F' B Rw2 R2 F2 B' L' B Fw Uw' B F Uw' D' Rw2 D 
9. B2 D R F2 U Fw' B R2 D2 L' Uw Rw' Fw' F' D Rw2 R Uw' F L' F2 B2 Uw2 B2 L2 Uw F Uw' R2 Fw2 D2 F2 R' F' L' B Fw D B' F 
10. U2 F2 Rw' Uw L2 D' Fw2 D2 R' Uw2 Fw2 R Rw2 B U2 F2 L B Rw' B' Uw' Fw2 D' F2 R D Uw' Fw F2 L' F B2 L' Fw2 F' U' B' D2 R2 B 
11. Fw' D' R2 Uw' B' L2 Fw' R Fw L' R' Rw' U L Fw2 L B' Uw F' U R U2 R' F2 D2 R2 U' F' Rw R2 Uw' F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L' Rw2 D Uw2 F' 
12. Fw2 R' L' Uw U' B' L B R U2 R' U F R2 Uw2 R2 F2 Uw' Rw R U' F2 R L' F Uw2 L R' Uw2 D L2 R Uw' L' U' Uw' D2 Rw2 B R2

Good luck!!


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 4, 2017)

*Round 52A
Race to sub 1:30*
Method: Yau
Cube: Kungfu Cangfeng

Ao12: *1:32.43 (0/3)
*
1:28.58, 1:32.93, (1:20.26), 1:27.97, 1:39.09, (1:57.41), 1:49.17, 1:34.31, 1:25.89, 1:33.20, 1:22.20, 1:30.95

Getting better (now there wasn't an oll parity in every solve like in the last round). Still some stupid 1:50:s. Maybe soon I'll hit the sub-1:30.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 4, 2017)

*Round 52 - Race to sub 1:15*
Cube: QiYi WuQue Stickerless
Method: Yau
*
52A:
avg of 12: 1:11.09 (2/3)*
1:13.65, (1:19.64), 1:06.76, 1:11.51, 1:08.42, 1:09.40, 1:11.73, (1:02.95), 1:07.22, 1:09.88, 1:16.17, 1:16.14

Very nice. I was going for sub 1:10 but the last two solves ruined it.

*52B:
avg of 12: 1:14.87 (3/3) Graduate!*
1:18.71, 1:19.72, 1:15.23, 1:11.91, 1:14.03, 1:05.06, 1:18.63, 1:10.93, (1:20.65), 1:15.71, (1:04.49), 1:18.70

Lots of parities and only two sub 1:10 solves. Graduation saved by the seat of the pants, though.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 4, 2017)

Race to sub 1:00
52A:

1:09.068, 1:06.843, 1:06.824, (1:12.211), 1:01.947, 1:07.293, 1:02.892, 1:08.313, (1:00.182), 1:01.995, 1:01.233

*= 1:05.175*

52B:

1:07.587, 1:04.178, (55.137), 1:04.347, (1:09.64), 1:01.281, 1:03.931, 58.038, 1:00.046, 1:03.067, 57.284, 1:07.967

*= 1:02.772*


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 6, 2017)

Round 52b
Race to sub 1:30

Ao12: 1:35.07

1:36.87, 1:32.12, 1:25.99, 1:32.83, (1:43.75), 1:32.12, 1:43.46, 1:40.28, 1:44.84, (1:16.92), 1:29.12, 1:34.07

I'm just looking and looking for my cross edges in almost every solve


----------



## zipper (Mar 7, 2017)

Round 52A:
Race to sub-1
Method Yau+Cfop, cube CB G4
Comment: OLL parity almost at every solve
10 of 12 = 1:02.81
*12:*00:56.50
*11:* (00:55.45)
*10:* 01:04.51
*9:* 01:01.70
*8:* 01:07.34
*7:* 01:00.04
*6:* 01:03.58
*5:* 01:10.84
*4:* 00:57.26
*3:* 00:58.04
*2:* (01:15.66)
*1:* 01:08.30


*Round 52B, 

That was so close to sub-1 : 10 of 12: 01:00.11
12:*01:02.12 
*11:* 00:59.45 
*10:* 01:03.89 
*9:* 00:56.26 
*8:* 00:57.88 
*7:* (01:07.39 )
*6:* 01:04.88 
*5:* 01:02.82 
*4:* (00:46.39) PB!!!!! 
*3:* 00:59.30 
*2:* 00:55.62 
*1:* 00:58.89


----------



## slords17 (Mar 12, 2017)

Round 52A
Race to Sub 1:15
Method: Yau
Avg: 1:16.41

1:11.95
1:11.79
1:16. 67
(1:06.57)
(1:28.68)
1:08.12
1:14.91
1:20.22
1:20.75
1:14.72
1:23.05
1:21.93


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 16, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 52A
Race to Sub-1:30
Cube: SS 4x4
Method: Yau

*Ao12: 2:03.40
*
1. 2:06.28 
2. 2:07.47 
3. (2:43.18) 
4. 2:33.57 
5. 2:05.06 
6. 2:03.44 
7. 2:23.27 
8. 1:45.66 
9. 1:36.79 
10. 1:52.67 
11. (1:28.46) 
12. 1:59.72 

This is my first time competing! My new Wuque is coming tomorrow!


----------



## mitja (Mar 16, 2017)

round 52B
Wuque
Yau

1. 1:35.16
2. 1:10.50 PB
3. 1:27.58
4. 1:23.97
5. 1:20.70
6. 1:38.49
7. 1:24.22
8. 1:25.56
9. 1:26.22
10. 1:29.18
11. 1:28.47
12. 1:35.48

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:10.50
worst: 1:38.49

mean of 3
current: 1:30.06 (σ = 4.83)
best: 1:20.68 (σ = 9.00)

avg of 5
current: 1:27.96 (σ = 1.55)
best: 1:24.08 (σ = 3.44)

avg of 12
current: 1:27.65 (σ = 4.72)
best: *1:27.65* (σ = 4.72)

Average: 1:27.65 (σ = 4.72)
Mean: 1:27.13

My first round here, I accidently did 52B, when I do A i will post.


----------



## mitja (Mar 16, 2017)

round 52A race to wathever 2/3( probably sub 1:30)
Wuque
Yau
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:15.67
worst: 1:33.47

mean of 3
current: 1:27.28 (σ = 10.06)
best: 1:22.98 (σ = 8.26)

avg of 5
current: 1:25.36 (σ = 6.72)
best: 1:23.89 (σ = 7.38)

avg of 12
current: 1:26.41 (σ = 6.36)
best: *1:26.41* (σ = 6.36)

Average: 1:26.41 (σ = 6.36)
Mean: 1:26.11

Time List:
1. 1:24.78 Fw2 F Rw' L2 R' Uw' F R2 U L' F' R B' F L2 R D F' B' D2 F' D2 Uw Fw Rw' L' D' B' R' L' Uw' Rw' Uw' R' D2 Rw' D Rw' D B' 
2. 1:27.75 Fw2 D' Uw L2 R' Rw' Uw D2 F' Rw2 Uw2 B Uw' Fw L' R2 F Uw R' Fw' Rw D' F L2 R2 U' B L R' B2 F D Uw2 Rw2 F' D U2 L' F' D' 
3. 1:33.22 Fw2 F2 Uw R2 Uw' U2 L' U' Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw' U' R Fw L2 U' Uw2 R' U2 Uw L2 D B' Uw2 B' Rw Uw2 F2 L' B2 Rw' R' B2 Rw2 B' L D2 Fw' R' 
4. 1:17.03 Rw' R2 B Uw2 Fw2 R B2 D2 L D2 Fw B2 U' B2 L' Rw2 Uw Rw R' Uw2 L' Fw R Uw' B R' U D B' Rw' L Fw' D' F' Fw2 Rw F D L' D 
5. 1:19.50 Fw2 Rw2 D2 R2 U Fw F' D2 L U2 R' B2 R' D U2 F2 D' Uw2 B F2 R L2 D2 B2 U2 Fw' L' U2 Fw2 D2 Uw' Fw R2 L Uw2 B' Fw U Fw2 F2 
6. 1:32.41 U' R' F2 Rw Fw L U2 B2 U F2 R L2 Rw' B2 L D' F' Fw' D Uw U R2 F2 U Fw' U2 L' R' F2 L Fw' Rw2 R' F2 D2 F' L' Uw Rw2 D' 
7. 1:33.47 U2 L' Uw2 B2 Uw' D U2 B' Fw2 L' U' Fw' L' R2 F' Fw' Rw' Fw2 F2 D B D2 Fw2 Uw F2 D2 Fw2 D' B2 Uw Rw B Fw' U2 F D2 Fw D' B' L 
8. 1:19.75 B Rw' Fw' B2 D2 U2 F' D F2 Rw B L2 B Uw' Fw' B2 F R' F' R' F B' R' L2 Fw' D' U' R' U2 D2 L' Rw' F2 Fw B R Uw' Rw2 Fw' R2 
9. 1:23.53 B2 Uw2 Fw' R Rw U D' L2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 B Rw2 U' D' L R2 D' U Fw' F2 Rw' R2 F2 D' B F' D2 Fw F Rw2 L2 F2 B2 L Rw2 F B2 D' Uw2 
10. 1:32.81 D' B L Fw L B2 F' D Fw' F Uw2 Rw B2 Uw D' Rw' R L2 B' F2 Fw Rw2 D' L2 Uw2 U' B D2 U Uw2 Fw' D L Rw F2 B2 R' F2 Fw' R 
11. 1:33.36 Rw2 L2 D U2 Fw' D' L' R U2 Fw B2 U2 F Uw' Rw' L2 U' R2 Fw2 R F U2 Rw Uw' B2 L' Rw D' U Fw R F2 U2 Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw' D' Fw2 Uw' 
12. 1:15.67 Uw' Rw' Uw' Fw2 D' Fw B' D Rw R2 U Fw L' R2 D2 F2 R' Uw' D2 Fw L2 D F2 L R Uw' L B U' L' U2 D Fw2 U L2 D' L Fw2 U L

ok, I did also 52A now my hands hurt, this is not for my age, they should make Wuque 60mm.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 16, 2017)

Been a while since I've done this, I'm surprised I did as well as this:
Round 52A
Race to sub-1:45
CB G4
Yau
Ao12: 1:44.68 *(1/3)*
1:35.01, 1:50.05, 1:48.56, (1:27.68), 1:39.37, 1:31.68, 1:46.97, 1:41.55, (2:03.38), 2:00.84, 1:39.13, 1:53.58 = *1:44.68
*
Round 52B
Ao12 1:45.25 *(0/3)*
(DNF(1:46.44)), 1:38.39, 1:53.59, 1:29.69, 2:06.20, 1:36.26, 1:28.10, 2:00.38, (1:24.36), 1:45.99, 1:47.87, 1:45.95 = *1:45.25 *So close! I think I'm wearing out my G4, though :-(


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 16, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 52B
Race to Sub-1:30
Cube: Wuque
Method: Yau

*Ao12: 1:42.25
*
1. 1:44.02 
2. 1:33.67 
3. (1:30.63) 
4. 1:34.96 
5. (2:08.33) 
6. 1:33.06 
7. 1:35.75 
8. 1:38.94 
9. 2:00.35 
10. 1:33.73 
11. 2:02.01 
12. 1:45.98 

Nice! 20sec faster with my new Wuque!

*
*


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 17, 2017)

*cube: stickerless qiyi wuque
method: pure reduction
goal: sub 1:20:001

12:*01:21.42
*11:*01:16.64
*10:*01:18.15
*9:*01:26.78
*8:*01:09.55x
*7:*01:17.37
*6:*01:15.87
*5:*01:38.63
*4:*01:24.44
*3:*01:38.70x
*2:*01:24.30
*1:*01:26.57

truncated average of 12:
i0 think1 that: you2 are3 bad. at0 maths2 if you do not know what my average is 

switching from qiyi storm to wuque has reduced my times so that they would count as an official average


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 20, 2017)

*Round 52*
Race to sub 1:20
Cube: Yuxin Blue (stickerless)
Method: Yau

*52a:
AO12: 1:21.99 [0/3]*
(1:33.26), 1:32.79, 1:19.89, 1:16.96, 1:26.04, (1:07.50), 1:18.35, 1:19.62, 1:23.57, 1:22.31, 1:23.12, 1:17.21

I haven't been practicing at all lately and I dove in with no warm up so I'm fairly happy with this average. If I could just commit more time to it I'm sure I could break down that 1:20 wall.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 20, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 52*
> Race to sub 1:20
> Cube: Yuxin Blue (stickerless)
> Method: Yau
> ...


Yeah, the only way I could break that barrier was doing hundreds of solves. But now I'm stuck again at around 1:10 to 1:15. The road to 1 min average is harder and harder. But then there's 5x5 and 6x6... and 7x7 so fun does not end. [emoji1] 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 22, 2017)

Race to sub 1:20:001
cube: stickerless qiyi wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP
52b:
*12:*01:22.45
*11:*01:09.61
*10:*01:12.55
*9:*01:21.12
*8:*01:07.85x
*7:*01:36.93x
*6:*01:23.87
*5:*01:17.05
*4:*01:32.70
*3:*01:14.72
*2:*01:15.56
*1:*01:10.50
Average: Did0 you1 know: that1 maths8 is. very0 important1


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 28, 2017)

Round 52 Results:

To Sub-1:00
Christopher Cabrera -- 52a: 1:05.17 (0/3) 52b: 1:02.77 (0/3)
zipper -- 52a: 1:02.81 (0/1) 52b: 1:00.81 (0/1)

To Sub-1:15
mafergut -- 52a: 1:11.09 (2/3) 52b: 1:14.87 *(3/3) Congratulations!*
slords17 -- 52a: 1:16.41

To Sub-1:20
Cuber314159 -- 52a: 1:23.02 (0/1) 52b: 1:17.01 (1/3)
earth2dan -- 52a: 1:21.99

To Sub-1:30
T1_M0 -- 52a: 1:32.43 (0/3) 52b: 1:35.07 (0/3)
CornerCutter -- 52a: 2:03.40 (0/3) 52b: 1:42.25 (0/3)
mitja -- 52a: 1:26.41 (1/3) 52b: 1:27.65 (2/3)

To Sub-1:45
One Wheel -- 52a: 1:44.68 (1/3) 52b: 1:45.25 (0/3)

@cuber314159 Yes, math is important, but it would be helpful if you could calculate and post your own averages, or just use a timer that calculates them for you.

Round 53a Scrambles:
1. Uw L R2 U' R' F' U' Rw2 B2 D U' R2 U F R' D' R L' D' L' Uw R' L2 Rw2 B' D' Uw L R F B Fw2 D2 Fw' D2 R' Fw2 B U2 D'

2. Fw' R2 F Uw2 B R2 U2 B2 D' R' Uw L' B2 F2 Rw F' L U' B' U' L U' Rw2 F' Rw2 F' Rw' F2 R' Uw2 U2 F' Rw Uw2 F2 D' R' U2 Rw2 U

3. Fw2 L B' U' Fw2 B2 D' B2 Uw B' U Uw' Rw F' Fw2 D R' D R2 F R' D B' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 Rw R2 Fw2 Uw2 D' B Uw R2 U D L' U D'

4. R' Rw2 F Uw2 D' U' R' Fw2 F D2 Fw R B Rw2 U' Uw Fw2 B D2 R U' F2 Uw2 Fw2 R B2 Uw L' D' R' F2 L B2 U' Uw2 R2 D Uw F Uw

5. Fw Uw2 B' R2 L Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U L D Uw2 U2 F2 Fw2 Rw' D' Rw' Uw' Rw2 D U2 B2 L Fw2 U F' L' D2 Fw2 Rw U' R2 Uw' B L2 F' D U' Rw

6. Rw2 D Rw U2 Rw2 D' Uw B2 L2 Rw' U2 F' Uw' F2 Fw Rw' Fw2 R' L2 U L' F2 B' Fw R' L' Rw2 D F R' D2 Rw F2 U2 Uw' Fw B2 U2 Rw' F'

7. U' B' Fw' F' R' Fw2 Rw L' Uw' L' R' Rw U2 B2 U B Fw' R F' R' Uw2 L Rw F' Fw B' L2 R' Rw2 Fw R2 Fw U2 D Rw Fw2 Uw' R2 U Uw2

8. B2 L Uw2 F' Fw' U B F Rw2 Uw' Fw' R L2 D Rw2 L' Uw' F' L' Rw2 F Rw B' Fw' Uw' U2 L2 Fw2 L' B F Uw2 F Uw F2 R' B2 R' D2 R2

9. Rw L2 U B U L Uw2 R' Rw2 U2 Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw' D B U' L Uw' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' D2 B' L2 D2 Rw' Uw2 R2 L Uw' D L2 D2 U R Rw2 B L2

10. Rw L' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 D' B' Uw' D B' D2 Rw U2 Fw' L' Uw U' L2 B2 Fw Uw' B2 U2 Uw' L2 R2 U Rw D' F' Rw2 Fw' D Fw' U2 Fw2 R2 U' Fw2

11. B Rw R D2 Fw2 F' L Uw F B L' F' L2 R' Uw2 Fw' U2 Uw' R2 Uw' L2 R2 D Uw F U Fw2 B2 F2 Uw' L Fw2 F2 Rw' L Uw' F U2 R' D'

12. U2 D2 Rw U R D' R L' U Fw2 U2 L' R F D R F Rw B' Fw2 U R2 Fw B' Uw Rw' B Rw' Uw B R2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 F Rw2 D2 F


Round 53b Scrambles:
1. Uw' U R2 U R U Rw' Fw2 F Uw2 D2 F' B' D R2 L' D2 U' R Uw' F' B' L D2 L Rw Uw Rw2 B' F' U2 Fw Uw2 U2 Rw' U' B2 R2 Fw2 D2

2. U2 Rw' L2 F' L2 B2 F Rw F L Uw U2 Fw2 F2 B' R2 U2 Fw D' Uw R D Fw' Uw2 Fw2 R2 B' L F U D' B' Uw' D' Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw Uw2 F'

3. D' U' Fw2 B' U' Uw' Fw L' U R2 U Rw' B Fw2 L' Rw' R D' Rw' Fw' R Rw' F' Uw2 Rw R' Uw Fw Rw2 Uw' U D2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 D B' D2

4. B' L' Uw' Fw' U F U' Fw R F D2 B' Fw' U2 D' R' Fw2 Uw D' U' L' R D2 F' Uw2 F2 D U L' R' Rw2 B U Rw' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' F'

5. D2 B Uw D2 Fw L2 Uw F2 L2 Uw2 R' D2 R' Uw B R2 U2 B Fw Uw2 R' U R' U Fw' Rw2 F2 Uw D2 U' Rw' L' D' Uw' U' R' U Fw' F Rw

6. U Rw2 Fw' B2 R' D F B' R' L' B2 U2 D2 Uw2 Rw F B Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw L Uw2 R' Uw2 Fw2 R' Rw2 Fw' F2 D L Fw L B F' Fw

7. Uw Rw' U L2 B2 F' Rw' D U2 R' B L2 U B2 U Fw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 L' R Uw' Fw Rw' R F2 B' R2 Uw' D R2 Fw Rw U' R B2 R

8. Fw2 D R2 Rw' D' U' R2 Uw B Fw U Rw2 R' L' D' Uw2 Fw B2 L Uw L2 U2 L2 R F2 Fw' R2 L' U B2 F' Fw L' Rw R2 F' Uw' L U Uw2

9. D B2 L D2 U' Rw D B U' L' B2 Rw2 R B2 D R2 Fw' B U2 Rw2 L U2 Fw D2 Rw2 U2 F' B' U Rw Fw2 Uw' U2 D Rw L2 F2 Rw' B' Uw2

10. Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 D L2 F Uw D Fw' D2 Fw D R B2 Fw L' B Rw L2 Fw U2 R' U Uw2 Rw' F Uw2 Fw' U2 R' Uw2 D U Fw2 F2 U' D' Rw2 B

11. R' L2 Rw' U' D' B' Fw R2 U2 R Uw' D' L' Rw2 D R Fw' R' U D2 F2 L Uw2 F Fw' R2 L Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 F' Uw2 R' U2 Uw' R2 U2 L2 Fw'

12. F Fw' B' Uw' F2 L2 U' F' L2 B' L Uw' D2 R' Rw F2 Uw' U D' B' L D Fw B2 D U' R' Fw U Uw2 D2 R' Uw2 Rw' Uw Rw B2 L R D2


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 28, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Round 52 Results:
> 
> To Sub-1:00
> Christopher Cabrera -- 52a: 1:05.17 (0/3) 52b: 1:02.77 (0/3)
> ...


Cube timer.com calculates my average for me, I put each of the numbers in the end of each word, others have already worked that out


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 28, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Cube timer.com calculates my average for me, I put each of the numbers in the end of each word, others have already worked that out


Ah. Now I see. Although the results for 52b are off by 1 second. And that's not so much math as steganography.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 28, 2017)

Is that with cancelling the best and worst or without


One Wheel said:


> Ah. Now I see. Although the results for 52b are off by 1 second. And that's not so much math as steganography.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 28, 2017)

Round 53a
To sub-1:45
Mini Aosu
Yau
Ao12: 1:48.23
1:44.58, (1:32.36), 1:34.47, 1:59.16, 1:50.96, (2:14.81), 1:55.24, 1:46.65, 1:40.63, 1:46.83, 1:49.13, 1:54.64 = *1:48.23 (0/3)*


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 28, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Is that with cancelling the best and worst or without



Yes, that is with cancelling. One or the other of us made a mistake somewhere, either way you got sub-1:20 that round.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes, I should get sub 1:20 for the next two rounds , I think I'll do 53a tomorrow, 
How does this round ab system work, is it one set of scrambles for every week but you post two every two weeks or what?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 28, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Yes, I should get sub 1:20 for the next two rounds , I think I'll do 53a tomorrow,
> How does this round ab system work, is it one set of scrambles for every week but you post two every two weeks or what?



No it's more like two sets of scrambles a week, but they don't necessarily get posted every week, and you can do just one set if you want.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 29, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Round 52 Results:
> 
> To Sub-1:00
> Christopher Cabrera -- 52a: 1:05.17 (0/3) 52b: 1:02.77 (0/3)
> ...


53a race to sub52
52.79, 59.49, 51.57, 53.27, (1:01.95), 51.26, (48.04), 51.33, 50.88, 51.27, 48.71, 57.15 = 52.77 avg12
(0/3)


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 29, 2017)

round: 53a
race to sub 1:20.001
cube: qiyi wuque 4x4 stickerless with green internals and the tensions may be slightly off after solve 9 otherwise they should be at the factory tensions it also has the standard mofangge logo on it and performs very well.
method: solves the centres colour neutrally then solve the edges without any particular order then solve a cross then attempt First two Layers, about 1 in 2 of the solves i will have to do a centre realignment algorithm which is a bit tedious then once the first two layers are solved solve Orientation of the last layer using 2 look Orientation of the last layer then parity usually before the 2nd part of 2 look Orientation of the last layer then i like to do a Permutation of the last layer algorithm making sure to do the easy Permutation of the last layer parity algorithm first and then do one of an interesting selection of 21 Permutation of the last layer algorithm

01:22.31 x
01:18.72 x
01:10.23 x
01:23.68 x
01:15.99 x
01:20.32 x
01:25.61 x
01:09.74 x
01:24.93 x
just after this my wuque popped for the first time since i got it over a month ago, i have probably done 300ish solves on it and now it pops, so i have to get a screwdriver so that i can detension it so i can fix it.
01:20.69 x
01:23.70 x
01:08.50 x

average: 119.03 (2 n-perms)


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 30, 2017)

round: 53b
race to sub 1:20.001
cube: qiyi wuque 4x4 stickerless with green internals it also has the standard mofangge logo on it and performs very well.
method: solves the centres colour neutrally then solve the edges without any particular order then solve a cross then attempt First two Layers, about 1 in 2 of the solves i will have to do a centre realignment algorithm which is a bit tedious then once the first two layers are solved solve Orientation of the last layer using 2 look Orientation of the last layer then parity usually before the 2nd part of 2 look Orientation of the last layer then i like to do a Permutation of the last layer algorithm making sure to do the easy Permutation of the last layer parity algorithm first and then do one of an interesting selection of 21 Permutation of the last layer algorithm
01:13.60 x
01:20.18 x
01:11.45 x
01:15.78 x
01:17.18 x
01:21.44 x
01:15.71 x
01:14.26 x
01:09.12 x
01:07.26 x
01:14.54 x
01:32.10 x (cap came off for the first time)
and as I have succeeded in getting sub 1:20.001 i want to race to sub 1:10.002 next not sub 1:15
average of 12: 01:15.32


----------



## zipper (Mar 30, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Round 52 Results:
> 
> To Sub-1:00
> zipper -- 52a: 1:02.81 (0/1) 52b: 1:00.81 (0/1)



52b result is wrong. should be 1:00.11

Round 53a: 
race to sub-1
Method Yau+Cfop
Cube: regular aosu which is not my main so probably this affected my solves little bit

10 of 12: 01:03.56

*12:*01:06.53 x
*11:*( 00:57.46) x
*10:* 01:03.56 x
*9:* 01:01.09 x
*8:* 01:02.48 x
*7:* 01:06.31 x
*6:* 01:07.20 x
*5:* 01:00.86 x
*4:* 00:58.03 x
*3:* 01:04.62 x
*2:* 01:04.97 x
*1:* (01:12.69 x)


Round 53b, same stats as previous one:

Still didn't reached my goal. I hope i'm getting my main 4x4 lubed and set up soon 

10 of 12: 01:02.44

*12:*(00:53.89) x
*11:* 01:08.59 x
*10:* 01:03.93 x
*9:* 01:02.36 x
*8:* 01:02.56 x
*7:* 01:04.19 x
*6:* 00:54.64 x
*5:* (01:15.36) x
*4:* 01:00.94 x
*3:* 00:57.15 x
*2:* 01:00.60 x
*1:* 01:09.48 x


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Round 53a
to sub-1:30
*
1:35.10, 1:46.62, 1:30.63, 1:37.50, 1:43.60, 1:42.92, DNF, 1:42.71, 1:57.82, 2:13.69, 1:30.45, 1:33.33 = 1:44.39

What happened? Not even 1:30 single. Now I'm going down with 4x4.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 4, 2017)

*Round 53 - Race to sub 1:10*
Cube: Qiyi Wuque stickerless
Method: Yau

*53a:
avg of 12: 1:12.31 (0/3)*
1:02.47, 1:15.68, (1:00.25), 1:05.03, (1:24.11), 1:15.73, 1:11.43, 1:19.44, 1:08.82, 1:17.10, 1:14.38, 1:12.95

Started quite nice but then I got OLL parity on almost all solves (and some of them double parity too) and lost track of target. Very happy anyway after like a month not practicing 4x4 (but I did an Ao50 right before this).

*53b:
avg of 12: 1:13.98 (0/3)*
1:11.39, 1:07.89, 1:19.19, 1:09.33, 1:20.64, 1:19.46, 1:13.45, 1:14.44, 1:12.98, 1:10.97, (1:23.25), (1:06.16)

Bad. Difficult to reach sub 1:10 when even some solves without parity are above 1:10.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 6, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 53A
Race to Sub-1:30
Cube: Wuque
Method: Yau

*Ao12: 1:28.16*

1. 1:38.78 
2. 1:23.07 
3. 1:37.60 
4. 1:33.38 
5. 1:17.56 
6. 1:22.81 
7. 1:34.32 
8. (1:10.34) 
9. 1:24.74 
10. (1:45.61) 
11. 1:25.46 
12. 1:23.79 

Yay! I broke all my 4x4 PBs!

I'll do B soon.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 6, 2017)

*53b
Race to sub 1:30

Ao12 1:39.25
*
1:31.89, 1:25.74, 1:55.30, 1:54.24, 1:27.77, 1:37.90, 1:37.60, 1:32.51, 1:42.94, DNF, 1:39.86, 1:32.51

My 4x4 isn't quite going like I want it to


----------



## muchacho (Apr 16, 2017)

Race to sub 2:15
Method: Meyer
Cube: Kungfu Cangfeng

Round 53A
Ao12: 2:10.92 [2/3]

1:48.71, 2:24.16, 2:34.17, 2:12.34, 1:55.24, 1:51.54, 1:57.49, 2:14.79, (1:39.84), 2:40.11, 2:10.63, (DNF)

Amazed by not having lost much after not solving 4x4 in 3.5 months (I did 7 solves to warm up).


Round 53B
Ao12: 2:13.44 [3/3]

(DNF), (1:58.66), 2:14.08, 1:58.77, 2:57.20, 2:02.30, 2:11.65, 1:59.40, 2:07.34, 2:07.05, 2:04.74, 2:31.84


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 17, 2017)

R53A, Sub 50 (Blue, Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-17
avg of 12: 52.930

Time List:
47.225, 52.831, (DNF(0.816)), 51.356, 46.979, (45.382), 47.379, 1:01.875, 53.168, 58.876, 54.280, 55.332
Don't you just love it when you press the spacebar to start your solve and it does nothing.

R53B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-18
avg of 12: 57.583

Time List:
53.873, (DNF(1:02.933)), (47.215), 54.247, 59.120, 1:05.044, 48.016, 53.803, 1:07.221, 1:00.992, 52.246, 1:01.270

This time the DNF is completely my fault.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 17, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> R53A, Sub 50 (Blue, Hoya)
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-17
> avg of 12: 52.930
> 
> ...


It happens to me at times that my spacebar registers a double key press and I get a time under 1 second. I always thought it had something to do with breadcrumbs and other lint in my keyboard but sometimes it's just me pressing it twice.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 17, 2017)

When does this round end?


----------



## mafergut (Apr 17, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> When does this round end?


Basically when somebody posts results and new scrambles. Nobody owns this race (and other big cube races like the 5x5 one) so, if you want to post scrambles please do so. If not maybe I will do it this weekend even though I don't think I'll succeed so soon at sub 1:10


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 17, 2017)

mafergut said:


> Basically when somebody posts results and new scrambles. Nobody owns this race (and other big cube races like the 5x5 one) so, if you want to post scrambles please do so. If not maybe I will do it this weekend even though I don't think I'll succeed so soon at sub 1:10


Ok, I still want to do 53B so I will try to do it in the next few days.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 18, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 53B
Race to sub-1:30
Cube: Wuque
Method: Yau

*Ao12: 1:23.64[2/3]
*
1. (1:46.77) 
2. 1:30.29 
3. 1:19.21 
4. 1:15.36 
5. 1:24.69 
6. 1:25.10 
7. 1:35.97 
8. 1:16.13 
9. 1:26.23 
10. (1:14.62) 
11. 1:14.80 
12. 1:28.61 

Yay! Faster every time!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 21, 2017)

seeing as no one has done this for 3 weeks I am going to post new scrambles.
if no one else posts scrambles then I plan to do this at 4:30 PM GMT/BST every Friday.
congrats to muchacho for graduating this round(3/3)
cornercutter is on 1/3

round54:
expected closing time: 4:30 BST 28/4/17 (4/28/17 for you americans)
if you want me to split rounds up into 54a and 54b please say 
scrambles(from cstimer.net):
1. B' L F2 Fw2 B' L' R2 U F' Rw Fw2 L2 Fw B2 Rw L2 B2 Uw F' L' D2 B Fw Rw' R2 D L2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' Rw B' F2 U Fw U' D' L' R2
2. U2 Uw' B' U2 R F2 B' U Rw' L' D2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw D2 Fw2 U' D L2 Uw B L F R' F' L2 Uw' U L2 U Rw' D2 U Fw' R U' F2
3. D2 B' U2 Fw2 F2 B' D' Fw Uw U2 L B' Uw Fw2 U' L R Rw Uw2 F' L2 R2 Rw B U Uw R Rw2 D B' Uw' L Uw' L2 U' B2 D2 Uw' Fw Rw
4. F' U Fw' B2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw' L2 F' D2 F2 Rw Fw2 Rw F2 U L Uw2 B' D2 R' Uw U' L' Fw2 U2 F2 R B2 Rw D' B2 Uw2 U2 D F B' L' B'
5. Fw2 Uw R2 Uw2 B' D2 B' R Rw' D B Uw' F' U' R2 Rw' L2 Uw2 Fw B D2 U' L' Rw U' B Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R L2 Uw' L' Fw2 L2 D2 B2 R' Uw L'
6. D' R Rw B' Uw B Fw' R2 L Fw' Rw2 F Uw' Fw' D' L F2 Rw R' B' L2 U' Uw R F2 D' F2 D2 F' Fw B2 D2 Rw Uw2 F2 R' Fw F B2 L'
7. Uw' Rw L2 Uw2 R' D Fw' Uw L2 R' D' Uw' Rw R L' Uw F' U B' L B Fw F L' U' F L2 Uw' R Uw2 U B' Uw' L R Uw2 L' Fw R2 D2
8. Rw F L2 U2 Fw L B' L' U F' L B Fw L2 B R2 D' Uw R2 B' L' Uw Rw' D2 F' D' U' R' U2 F' Uw2 Fw' R' U2 Uw Fw' U F2 Rw2 Uw2
9. F' L2 B' Fw2 R Rw F' B2 L2 F Fw' B2 L F D2 B' U2 Rw B' D' U B2 U' D B' F Rw' U F Rw2 B L2 D' B2 Uw Fw' B' F2 Uw2 Fw'
10. Fw U2 L' U' R' F2 B Rw F' Uw' R L D L Uw B U Fw2 Uw L2 F2 U D L2 Uw2 R' Uw U2 B R2 Rw U2 Uw D R B2 R' Uw' U B
11. Fw' Uw D2 Fw2 Uw L2 D Fw2 Rw' L' F B2 U' Fw' L2 U' Uw' F' L Fw2 R' F2 Uw2 Fw D2 R Uw' Fw' F2 L2 U2 D2 R' L' F L2 Uw' D' R Rw
12. F2 B' Uw' R L' F' U' Uw D' R2 Fw2 D L' B R' L Uw' B Fw2 Rw2 D' L' U2 Uw2 B2 F2 L2 Uw' F2 L Rw' B2 L' U' L Uw R2 B2 D Uw


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 21, 2017)

round 54
race to sub 1:10.002
cube: stickerless qiyi wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*1:* 01:02.07 
*2:* 01:17.27 
*3:* DNF (got PLL parity + U perm and recognised the U- perm but not the PLL parity)
*4:* 01:00.78 x
*5:* 01:18.55 
*6:* 01:04.29 
*7:* 01:21.14 
*8:* 01:20.88 
*9:* 01:13.64
*10:* 01:07.04 
*11:* 01:23.19 x
*12:* 01:09.16 

truncated Average of 12: 01:13.72


----------



## zipper (Apr 21, 2017)

Round 54: 
race to sub-1
Method Yau+Cfop
Cube: Cyclone Boys G4

10 of 12: 00:59.14

*12:*00:58.38 x
*11:* 00:56.81 x
*10:* 00:58.69 x
*9:* (01:05.59) x
*8:* 00:57.57 x
*7:* 01:02.37 x
*6:* 01:00.36 x
*5:* 00:57.57 x
*4:* 01:01.00 x
*3:*( 00:56.00) x
*2:* 00:57.08 x
*1:* 01:01.57 x


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 21, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> seeing as no one has done this for 3 weeks I am going to post new scrambles.
> if no one else posts scrambles then I plan to do this at 4:30 PM GMT/BST every Friday.
> congrats to muchacho for graduating this round(3/3)
> cornercutter is on 1/3
> ...


I'm actually *2/3. 
*
I would like 54b scrambles.

Thanks.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 21, 2017)

*Round 54 - Race to sub 1:10*
Cube: Qiyi Wuque stickerless
Method: Yau

*avg of 12: 1:14.51 (0/3)*
1:14.98, (1:22.61), 1:17.53, 1:07.20, 1:16.11, 1:09.84, (1:05.09), 1:21.74, 1:07.12, 1:18.79, 1:15.74, 1:16.00

My WuQue needed a couple drops of Maru but I insisted in doing the whole average without lubing it. Anyway bad average. Happy with the 1:07.xx which had double parity (would have been sub 1min without parity).

I'm planning on doing a second average. Can I use my own scrambles?

EDIT: Did a second average with my own scrambles from csTimer:

*avg of 12: 1:12.53 (0/3)*
1:12.85, 1:05.50, 1:12.74, 1:09.15, 1:04.42, (1:22.20), 1:17.36, (1:02.94[op]), 1:15.52, 1:17.26, 1:12.11, 1:18.32

A bit better but still quite inconsistent. I should aim to 0-1 counting sup-1:15 and take more advantage of no-parity solves with sub 1:05 on all those if I want to ever get to sub 1:10 average. Anyway, the highlight of the average is that 1:02.94 with OLL parity that, again, could have been sub 1min without.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 23, 2017)

R54A, sub 50 (Hoya, Yuxin Blue)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-22
avg of 12: 51.368

Time List:
52.389, (1:07.760), 56.068, 50.587, 48.688, 55.373, 53.648, 50.200, (43.275), 47.175, 50.204, 49.348

Good average.


----------



## muchacho (Apr 25, 2017)

Race to sub 2:00
Method: Meyer
Cube: Kungfu Cangfeng

Round 54a
Ao12: 2:05.79

1:48.46, 2:02.55, 2:02.07, (2:45.15), 2:06.35, 1:52.20, 2:25.65, 2:15.89, (1:44.71), 2:02.28, 2:18.99, 2:04.43

Round 54b
Ao12: 2:02.52

1:50.80, 1:56.19, 2:06.26, 1:47.38, 1.55:67, 3:04.20, 1:59.52, 1:54.04, (1:42.06), (DNF), 1:44.40, 2:06.70


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Round 54*
Yau method, Kungfu Cangfeng 4x4
Race to sub-1:30

1:18.42, 1:30.54, (1:02.37 PB), 1:34.97, 1:16.97, 1:25.01, 1:28.54, 1:42.56, (1:46.67), 1:16.17, 1:37.51, 1:26.00
*= 1:27.67 (1/3)
*
I've improved a lot, but way too many 1:35s and 1:40s / flaws in general.


----------



## TCCuber (Apr 25, 2017)

Round 54
Method: Yau
Cube: KungFu CangFeng
Race To Sub-50
Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-25
avg of 12: 49.81

Time List:
1. 50.63 R2 Fw' Rw2 F R B' U L2 Fw Uw' D2 B2 Uw Fw' L2 U' Fw' B Rw' U2 R2 U' R D U Fw D2 R F B' D U Fw' B F' L2 U' F Uw2 Fw 
2. (59.95) R' Uw R' Fw2 B2 F2 L R D2 B' L F' D' R U Uw R2 Fw D U2 L D F2 Uw' B' L' U2 Rw D L' F U' Fw' F2 Rw' D2 Rw U' Fw2 L 
3. 45.50 F L2 Fw2 D' Fw L2 Uw2 F' L' Uw2 B Uw B' Uw2 B2 L Rw' B2 D2 Rw' U' R B2 Uw D' R B R2 B2 F2 D2 F' B' Uw2 Fw' F' Rw2 R' Fw R2 
4. 48.92 D' F U2 B F Uw2 Fw Rw U2 L2 Fw L U' F D' Fw2 U2 B2 L2 R2 Uw' U' F2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw' Fw D2 U L R' U' Fw2 U Rw2 F D F Uw2 
5. 49.68 D Fw2 R B' F2 Uw' Fw' U2 L2 D' Fw' Uw Fw' F' B2 Uw' R2 U Rw' L D' B U2 R' F Uw' R' B2 R U' F2 R2 D' F Rw' R F' Uw' F' U 
6. 44.37 F2 Fw' B U Fw2 F2 Uw' U D' Fw F2 Uw2 R2 D' B2 Uw' Fw F' Rw R2 L D2 Rw R F D2 R2 B Uw2 U' B' D2 U R2 U' R' B' Rw2 B U' 
7. 46.89 B' D2 Rw2 L2 D F U R F' Fw U L F2 Uw L R Rw2 Fw' B2 R' D' R F U' D Uw F2 U2 D2 F' Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw L2 D2 U2 R U B2 
8. (37.49) B' L Fw2 B2 L2 Rw F' D Uw B' R2 U' F' D2 R Uw Fw2 F' B2 L' D2 Fw' Uw2 D B2 F2 D' B' L2 R' Uw' B' U2 R Rw2 D2 B' Rw Uw2 F2 
9. 53.45 Fw R F2 Rw2 B' D2 Rw D Uw Fw Rw2 L B U2 D' F2 Fw U R D F Fw' R2 L' U Uw F' Uw Rw U R U' B' Fw' Rw Fw' F2 U2 Uw Fw' 
10. 55.80 F' Fw D2 F2 D2 U Rw2 D' R' Rw' D B2 L R Fw Uw R U' Rw2 B' D2 L D2 B' F' D' Fw B F2 R U' R2 D' B2 Uw2 B' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw 
11. 53.25 R2 F2 Uw2 L Uw2 Fw D2 B Uw' U' R Fw D' U2 Uw F2 Rw U L2 D2 Rw2 R2 Fw' R Fw Uw D' Rw Uw' R2 Rw B2 Fw U2 Rw2 B' R' Fw F' D 
12. 49.55 L' F2 Rw2 L2 U Fw2 B' Rw' Fw' U2 B2 L' B' F U' R B' Rw2 R' F R' D2 Rw2 F2 B D' Rw D' B' R2 B L2 Fw2 D2 L' D Fw L' D' Uw'


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 26, 2017)

new scrambles are planned to be posted in 1 day 23 hours and 20 minutes and 12 seconds
please post averages before then 
if the above figures are not correct blame the server not me please.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 27, 2017)

I just got a 1:06.01 4x4x4 ao5
*5:* 01:07.26 
*4:* 01:02.80 x
*3:* 01:04.44 
*2:* 01:06.32 
*1:* 01:24.77 x

better go that well tomorrow when I post new scrambles
i'd better update my signature


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 27, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> new scrambles are planned to be posted in 1 day 23 hours and 20 minutes and 12 seconds
> please post averages before then
> if the above figures are not correct blame the server not me please.


I will post mine later today.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 27, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 54 
Method: Yau
Cube: Wuque

*Ao12: 1:18.79[3/3]*

1. 1:18.05 
2. 1:25.52 
3. 1:06.09 
4. 1:29.11 
5. 1:16.99 
6. 1:13.03 
7. 1:17.00 
8. 1:22.93 
9. (1:05.38) 
10. (1:32.69) 
11. 1:22.40 
12. 1:16.70 

Yay! I graduated! Sub- 1:15 is next!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 28, 2017)

so I just got a sub 1:10 4x4x4 ao12 over today and yesterday (extended from my PB ao5)
congrats to corner cutter for graduating but please do 1:10 like me next.
keep going if you want t1_mo on 1/3 and zipper all on 1/3

round 55
expected closing time: 4:30 GMT 5/5/17(it is already the same for you americans so no need to complain)
55a scrambles from http://www.cstimer.net
1. U' Uw L2 Rw' Fw U2 R' D' B' D L' R2 Uw2 Rw' D2 F2 R2 B2 D2 Fw' L2 Rw Fw D2 B' Fw F' Uw' D2 F D2 B L D2 Fw' U' B Fw D' Uw
2. U2 Fw' Rw2 F' Uw R' Fw' D' Rw U' Rw R B' R F D2 F2 U D2 R' U2 B2 D' Rw2 R L2 U Fw B D2 F' Uw' B Fw2 F R' Uw2 R Rw2 D
3. U2 F2 Uw F2 U Rw B' U' L2 F U L D2 L' R D2 U2 Rw F' Uw' B F2 U R2 L2 U Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 L' F' R Uw2 D' R' D
4. U' F2 R2 Rw2 L2 Uw Rw' F B Fw2 U2 R2 F R U D' L2 R' Uw Fw2 L' Fw2 R' Rw Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw L' R D B F Rw2 U2 Fw' L Rw' B Rw
5. Rw Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 R' L D2 L2 U' Fw D Uw R2 D Rw Fw Rw D Uw2 R2 L' U R' U Fw' B2 L' Rw' Uw' R2 Rw' F2 B' R' Uw2 Rw' F' Fw Uw
6. D' R' Rw' Uw' F' Uw' R2 Rw2 D2 R Fw' Rw2 L F2 U Uw F2 D' Fw' Uw U2 Fw B2 R D Fw' F2 R2 F Uw Fw D' L2 F2 Rw' R D2 Rw L2 Fw'
7. F2 U' Rw R D' B R Rw Fw2 Uw' L Fw' D' B' Uw B2 Rw L' D2 U' B2 F D L' Fw' D2 R2 L' B' Rw2 Uw2 F' Fw2 D Rw2 U2 R' L' U2 Uw'
8. B R2 B' Uw2 D F2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 L R2 B F U' R D' Uw Rw2 D Fw' F B Uw' R' Rw Uw2 R' D F2 U2 D L2 Uw2 B' F' R2 B D Fw2 D2
9. D' U' Uw L2 R2 Fw' L Rw2 D Fw2 Uw2 B' U' F Rw Fw' R' F Uw2 D2 L' Fw' U' L R2 Fw' L2 F' U Rw R' Fw2 D2 R Fw' D' R2 B' L' U
10. R Uw' D2 R2 Fw2 B R2 F' L' R U L' Rw' U B2 L' Fw' R2 U' Rw2 U2 B D R' B' Rw' U2 L2 B F' U2 Uw2 F Uw U L F Uw' Rw' Uw2
11. Fw2 B' F2 U2 Fw D R' D2 F2 U' D' B' F' Rw2 F R Uw' L2 Rw2 F2 Fw' L2 R Uw B' Rw2 D' Uw2 R L' D U R' Fw D F Fw2 B' R2 Fw'
12. D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 D U' Rw' R F' Fw' R Fw2 F' B2 L2 F2 U Rw Uw' U' D' Rw L2 R2 Uw2 U' Rw' L Uw D2 Fw2 L' D L' R2 B Rw2 U Uw B

55b scrambles from http://www.cstimer.net
1. B' R' Rw Fw2 Uw Fw2 B' R' Rw' U2 Rw' B2 U' F2 R L' Fw2 R2 Rw F Fw2 U Rw' Uw Rw R' Uw2 F' Fw' U' R Fw' F2 U2 B2 F Rw2 L' Fw2 F
2. Rw Fw' U' Uw Fw2 Rw' L2 Uw' L2 B2 Fw' U2 Fw L2 R' B' D B' Rw' L U2 L2 B U' Uw F Rw2 R2 U' D B Fw2 R' F2 L' R2 B L' Fw R'
3. Fw' B' Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw' Fw' L' F2 B' D2 Fw R Uw2 L Rw' Uw L' D' R2 B L R Fw Rw' D' R2 L Fw2 F B U B' Uw R2 Fw2 F2 R2 Uw L
4. Fw' B2 R Uw2 Rw2 L' B2 R' D' L2 R2 B' Uw R' F2 Fw' R B Rw' L U B R Fw2 R B D' Uw' L U2 Uw' B2 D' R Rw U B F' D Fw'
5. F2 L' Rw2 B Rw' L2 D2 Fw' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw2 U' L2 R' U L U Rw' Uw B' Rw U2 F2 L2 B' U2 Fw' L Fw R2 Uw2 B F2 Rw' Fw' Rw Uw F2 Fw
6. Fw2 U' R2 D' Fw L U2 Rw' D R' Fw2 D F2 D' R' D2 R' L' Uw2 Fw2 D2 B2 L R' B2 D' Uw' B2 Uw R' Rw' Uw' U B2 U Fw L U2 D2 B
7. Fw U' Fw' F' Uw' Fw2 B' R L B2 Rw L Fw U B R' U2 Rw2 D' L F Fw2 Uw R' B' D R' Uw U L' F2 Fw' Rw' B2 R B Fw2 F' R2 U'
8. U L Rw' B2 L2 D F' Rw F D2 B Uw' Rw D2 L' Uw' L' Fw' Rw' Uw2 Rw B2 R Rw2 B' U2 R2 L' D U Uw2 R' U Uw2 B2 Uw' B2 U' Uw2 D
9. Rw2 L' U Fw2 Uw Fw' F Rw' D Rw F2 B' R2 U R' D B F Fw2 R U B R L' D' Uw Rw' R F2 B' D' L2 Fw2 U Uw' L2 D' U2 B' Rw2
10. Rw' Fw Uw' D' L Fw' B' D' Uw2 B F L' U L' Fw' Uw' Rw D F' R' L2 B' D' L' U2 Uw2 L2 Fw L F2 U' F Rw2 U L2 U2 Uw2 D2 Fw' U2
11. B' Uw F2 Rw Fw2 F2 U F' L2 U' D2 Rw' L2 B2 R U2 B R' Fw' L' Uw' L Uw2 Rw Uw B Rw2 Uw D Fw L' R' Fw' Uw' L2 U' F' D' L' Rw2
12. Uw2 D2 F' D' B2 R2 Fw2 B2 R2 L U Rw2 R L' B Rw' D' R2 F L' R F Rw B2 U B' D' Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' B2 R Uw' Fw Rw U2 Rw R2 Fw2

almost exactly on time this week too (it was only about 1.5 seconds late + server lag).


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 28, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> so I just got a sub 1:10 4x4x4 ao12 over today and yesterday (extended from my PB ao5)
> congrats to corner cutter for graduating but please do 1:10 like me next.
> keep going if you want t1_mo on 1/3 and zipper all on 1/3
> 
> ...


Sure, I can do sub-1:10.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 28, 2017)

round 75a
race to sub 1:10
method: pure reduction to CFOP
cube: qiyi wuque stickerless

*12:*01:09.69
*11:*01:14.58
*10:*01:09.22
*9:*01:04.48x
*8:*01:21.49
*7:*01:36.22x- what double parity and incorrectly aligned enters and an all round bad solve 
*6:*01:08.45
*5:*01:14.22
*4:*01:05.14
*3:*01:10.43
*2:*01:12.75
*1:*01:13.44

average of 12: 01:11.94


----------



## muchacho (Apr 29, 2017)

Race to sub 2:00
Method: Meyer
Cube: Kungfu Cangfeng

Round 55a
Ao12: DNF

1:44.43, 1:33.89, DNF, 1:54.81, 1:55.76, 2:25.33, 2:17.07, 1:52.75, 2:12.97, 1:51.31, DNF, DNS

Round 55b
Ao12: 2:02.89

(DNF), 1:31.23, 1:52.07, 1:44.18, (1:17.69), 2:20.14, 1:44.50, 1:30.15, 2:41.70, 2:16.82, 2:55.02, 1:53.08

Some mistakes, but PB single by 11 seconds and Ao5 by 7, so not too bad.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 30, 2017)

*Race to sub-1:30*
Kungfu Cangfeng 4x4, Yau method

*R55a*
1:24.70, 1:26.64, 1:17.36, 1:19.82, 1:19.51, 1:13.13, 1:16.88, (1:09.41), 1:27.55, 1:28.43, (1:28.88), 1:22.13 *= 1:21.62 (2/3)
*
Wow, such an improvement. Maybe next week I'll race to sub-1:15.

*R55b*
1:17.54, 1:13.85, 1:22.83, 1:20.34, (1:27.74), 1:17.23, 1:13.37, 1:13.52, 1:24.34, 1:16.94, 1:16.92, (1:10.96) *= 1:17.69 (3/3)
*
Smashed all my pb averages with these rounds.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 2, 2017)

R55A, Sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-2
avg of 12: 53.538

Time List:
(1:05.945), 1:01.614, 52.057, (44.381), 54.165, 52.311, 54.581, 50.743, 50.478, 58.302, 48.999, 52.126

Still getting used to the Wuque.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> R55, Sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
> Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-2
> avg of 12: 53.538
> 
> ...


Is that for 55A in future please specify


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 4, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Is that for 55A in future please specify


It was R55A, Must have accidentally not put it there

R55B, Sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-3
avg of 12: 53.586

Time List:
53.800, 54.008, 57.082, 51.512, 55.066, (43.307), (DNF(49.916)), 1:00.263, 56.180, 48.721, 46.048, 53.178

Very similar to 55A


----------



## cuber314159 (May 4, 2017)

_round 55b_
cube: qiyi wushuang stickerless
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*12:* 01:02.73 
*11:* 01:11.41 
*10: *00:54.47x
*9: *01:05.32
*8: *01:29.58x
*7: *01:10.16
*6: *01:05.50
*5: *01:09.76
*4: *01:09.95
*3: *01:07.01
*2: *01:05.65
*1: *01:13.44

average: 1:08.09
1/3
the cutoff for my next competition is 1:20 but for the one after that it is 1:00, I guess I will be racing to sub-1 next though


----------



## cuber314159 (May 5, 2017)

congratulations to T1_mo for graduating this week to sub 1:30
and to myself for 1/3 to sub 1:10
Round 56
expected closing time: 16:30 GMT 12/5/17 (5/12/17 for you americans)
either way 5+12 and 12+5 both equal 17

round 56a
1. R B R2 L2 Fw' F L Uw D' Rw2 B U' Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' D2 L2 Rw' D Fw2 Rw Uw2 F2 R' D' B2 L Rw2 B R2 D Fw' D2 B2 Fw' D' R' L2 B
2. L' R Fw2 D Fw' R Uw2 L2 Uw U R' Uw R2 Fw2 R' B Fw2 U' Fw Uw2 Fw R' Fw' D F Fw R L D Uw B2 D U2 B' R2 F' R' F2 B L
3. L2 D R F R2 Fw' R' Uw2 Fw' Uw' F2 B2 L U2 R U2 B' L B' F L Fw F2 L2 B2 D2 L' Fw' R U2 R2 Rw F Fw Rw' L2 Uw2 U2 F U
4. L2 U Uw Rw2 L D' L Fw2 L2 F' Uw2 B Uw2 B2 L F' L' R' Uw Rw' R Uw2 U' L B' F Uw' R Fw L2 D R F2 B R L2 Uw' Fw U2 L2
5. Rw2 Fw D2 L D2 B' D2 R' L2 U' L2 B' Rw2 U D2 Rw R' Uw2 L U' F R' Fw2 U' D' B D2 Fw F D B2 Uw R2 D R' F Uw D' F' U2
6. B Uw2 U' F U' Rw L' D' R Rw' D Rw' U B U' Fw2 F2 D Fw2 L' U2 D2 B U2 Uw D L2 Rw' U B D' R' B F Fw U' R2 B2 D L'
7. Rw Uw' U Rw U2 Fw2 U L' D F2 Uw2 U' D R' Uw D' F' Uw B' L2 B' Uw U2 F' U' Fw L D L' Rw' U2 Uw2 D F U Fw U Uw2 D' B2
8. L Rw Fw D' L R' U L Rw2 Uw' L U R U' R2 D2 F2 B' Fw' L' Fw Uw F2 Uw2 F2 L2 Fw' Rw' D Fw2 F D2 Uw R' B' Fw' R' Fw Uw B
9. U2 Uw2 L' R B L' Rw' Uw2 F' U Fw2 Rw F D U2 L' Uw D2 U F' Fw2 B2 R2 L' Rw Uw' F' U Fw' Uw2 B L2 Uw L' F R F D2 L' Uw
10. B' R' Rw' B R Fw2 B2 R' B' U2 F2 Fw' B2 R2 D2 L2 Uw D' L Uw2 U' D' B F' L R Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 Uw Rw' L2 U2 L' U' R2 L' U2
11. Rw2 Uw' D' U Rw B2 F2 Rw D L' F2 R Fw' B U2 D L' Rw2 U' B' U' Rw2 D2 Fw' Uw2 D' R' Fw2 D2 F' Uw U D2 L2 R2 Uw Fw' R L2 B'
12. Fw2 D F L2 Fw' B' Uw' U' F2 Rw F U' L' Rw U L2 F2 B2 U Rw' F' R Rw B U2 D L Fw U F2 D2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' B' L' B2 L Rw2

round 56b
1. Rw2 R2 Fw2 U Uw F' L D Uw' F2 U D' B2 L F' B2 Rw F Rw2 Fw B' Rw' D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U Fw L F Rw Fw U' R' Rw Fw F' Uw' B2
2. L2 R2 B' D' Fw D Uw2 R2 D L2 Uw' F2 U' D2 L Rw B Rw2 U2 Fw' D' R' B' L' U' R' F' Fw2 R2 U' Uw2 Rw2 D Rw2 R2 U2 L2 F Rw B
3. F2 B Fw' R Fw' U2 Fw' R' F2 L2 U' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw Rw2 F Fw R' Uw D' L F' B U' L B Fw' Rw' Fw2 R D' F L Rw R U Fw' L2 B2
4. Fw2 B' U R2 Uw' Rw R2 F2 D2 U2 B D2 Uw' R2 B2 F2 L U' D' Fw' Uw2 B R' Rw' F U Rw' B2 U D Rw' L F B R2 Uw' Rw' Uw R' D
5. U' F Uw' F Fw' Uw2 B Fw' R2 Uw' Rw B L' Uw2 L2 B' R2 B' R Rw2 B2 U2 Uw B2 D' U2 Fw' U' D' Rw L Uw2 L B' L' Uw2 Rw U' Uw' Rw'
6. B' Rw' D L' B Uw' R' Fw' R' Rw Fw2 Uw' F2 D2 Rw2 F D Rw2 U2 R Fw U' Fw2 B2 R U' Uw2 R U2 F B D2 Fw U2 B' R' U F2 Rw D2
7. B2 U' Fw D2 Fw U' Rw' Uw' R B2 Uw2 D Fw' F2 R U L' R' F' B2 Fw2 D2 U2 Fw' Uw' F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw U2 L B' U B D2 Rw2 F Fw2 U2
8. U Rw2 D' B2 U D2 R' B' Uw B2 D2 U Rw2 F R2 F' Uw Rw B2 Uw' R' Uw R Rw U2 L2 U2 L2 Rw D F U Rw2 Uw' R' F2 L' R2 U Fw'
9. D' L' D2 U2 Rw R' Uw L2 F' B2 R' Rw' Fw B Uw F Uw' Fw' U' D' Uw R D B2 L F2 Rw D R2 B Uw Rw' Uw' B2 R' U2 Rw' F' R B
10. Uw2 Rw Fw2 U' F' B Rw L R' U F2 L Fw2 U' D' B2 R2 D Uw' F' D' R D' B2 U D R F' D U' L2 Rw2 Uw L B' Uw D2 B' Uw' F2
11. D L' Rw2 Fw B2 D2 L2 U' F2 Rw' U2 R2 Rw2 U' L2 R2 Fw2 R' U2 Uw' L' Uw Fw Rw' U Uw2 F B' Uw U2 B2 R' U D L' R U L2 U Fw2
12. D' R Rw2 Uw' Rw R Uw' R' Uw' R Fw' L U Rw2 Fw2 D2 R B F Uw' Fw2 F U' R Rw D' Uw' Rw2 U' L' Rw2 D L' F B' U' F' U2 L' Fw2
sorry it was 2 minutes late


----------



## cuber314159 (May 5, 2017)

round 56a
cube: stickerless qiyi wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP
*12:*00:59.87
*11:*01:06.59
*10:*01:15.55
*9:*01:03.42
*8:*01:15.77
*7:*01:21.98x
*6:*01:01.05
*5:*01:09.66
*4:*01:15.42
*3:*01:21.89
*2:*00:58.44x
*1:*01:06.27

average: 1:09.55 
2/3 to sub 1:10
it is ok but not as good as last time.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 5, 2017)

Round 56a
Race to sub-1:15
Kungfu Cangfeng, Yau method

1:16.76, 1:16.38, 1:16.48, (1:27.31), 1:17.84, 1:17.48, (1:11.99), 1:18.10, 1:18.98, 1:17.26, 1:12.65, 1:14.07 *= 1:16.60
*
The consistency was amazing!

Round 56b

1:18.51, 1:21.89, 1:27.58, 1:27.87, 1:18.60, 1:19.67, (1:11.14), 1:28.61, 1:28.37, (1:29.63), 1:14.78, 1:15.29 *= 1:22.12*


----------



## muchacho (May 5, 2017)

Race to sub 2:00
Method: Meyer
Cube: Kungfu Cangfeng

Round 56a
Ao12: 1:56.87 [1/3]

1:47.42, (2:40.70), 2:06.57, 2:18.51, 2:07.71, 1:42.83, 1:51.55, 1:49.87, 2:02.95, 1:55.81, 1:45.49, (1:40.81)


Round 56b
Ao12: 1:52.27 [2/3]

1:49.85, 1:36.48, 1:58.13, 2:00.31, (DNF), 1:44.13, 1:44.02, 1:49.09, 1:47.49, 2:11.50, 1:49.64, (1:30.23), 1:56.24


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 6, 2017)

R56A, sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-5
avg of 12: 51.698

Time List:
57.096, 57.470, (41.798), (59.805), 50.943, 46.909, 56.390, 42.552, 47.953, 55.582, 51.952, 50.135

Decent, Counting 42 is cool.

R56B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-6
avg of 12: 52.453

Time List:
(1:02.287), 53.546, 48.234, 52.612, 53.669, 55.413, 47.435, 47.263, 59.518, 53.645, 53.199, (41.435)

meh


----------



## cuber314159 (May 8, 2017)

_*round56B*_
cube: stickerless qiyi wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP

so I did a very bad 3x3x3 average of 12 on the race to sub15 so can I get a sub 1:10 average of 12 on 4x4x4?
*12:*01:07.35
*11:*01:29.22x - misaligned centers +corner twist (or was that solve 9)
*10:*01:09.27
*9:*01:23.35
*8:*00:56.58 - double parity and sub-1!!!!!!!!!
*7:*01:06.45
*6:*01:10.48
*5:*01:18.01
*4:*01:08.60
*3:*01:11.29
*2:*00:55.65x
*1:*01:07.11

average: 01:09.85

just sub 1:10 (if you do not take off the best and the worst time it is not sub 1:10)


----------



## cuber314159 (May 12, 2017)

congratulations to myself for graduating, I will now be racing to sub 1:00:01
congratulations to mutate from graduating to sub 2, I encourage you to go for 1:50 or 1:45 next
Round 57
expected closing time: 16:30 GMT 19/5/17 (5/19/17 for you americans)


round 57a
1. B Fw' L' F2 U B' Fw L' B2 L2 U' F2 U' L' Uw' L' D2 B Uw2 L Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R2 U2 L' D R B' Fw2 U2 F L Rw2 D' R2 Uw2 L2 B
2. D' F' B' D Uw' Rw U D' Uw B' D U Rw2 F' B' U L2 Uw Fw2 L F' Rw2 U2 Fw U2 R Fw L' F L Rw Uw D2 F2 L2 Uw2 Rw' B2 U' F'
3. U' Uw B' Uw' B2 Uw F' U2 Rw B2 Uw2 U R' L' B L U B2 Rw2 F Rw2 U2 Fw2 F B' D2 Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw' D R D2 R Rw U' R Fw2 F2 L
4. F' D' L2 R D Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw F B2 R2 F2 R' L2 Fw2 Uw F Uw L2 D2 F' D2 Fw F' Rw' F U' B' U' Rw2 B L2 D' F Fw2 U Rw L' B'
5. Rw' Fw' F2 Uw' U' B' D F2 B R' B2 Fw' D2 R' B' D2 Fw U Fw2 B' D2 L' D L Fw2 U' B' F' L2 B Uw B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw Fw' F B2 L2
6. L U' B Uw' R Rw' Uw D2 F' Rw' B' Rw2 B' R2 Rw' L' Fw R D' R2 Uw D B' Rw2 U' F' Rw2 B F D' U Fw R' Uw2 B Fw2 U' L' Rw2 Fw'
7. B2 D' U R2 Fw Rw2 B2 Rw' F2 D Rw2 R' Uw2 U' F' B' Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw F' Fw2 L Fw L2 Fw U2 Uw R Fw2 U R2 L2 Uw2 L U Fw U L2
8. F2 D Fw Rw' R2 Uw B' Fw Uw' Rw R2 U' R' Fw2 F' U' D' Uw F2 D R2 L F2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 Uw2 B2 U R U B' Rw' F Uw B R2 L'
9. D2 B2 D' F Uw D' R2 Rw Fw2 B' R' L U' Rw' L2 Fw2 Uw U B2 R' Uw B2 R2 B' L2 D' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 B2 Rw' L2 B2 Uw Rw' U' Fw' L D2
10. B Uw2 U2 B F2 D' B' U2 R Rw F2 R Fw F' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw B R2 B2 Rw Uw L' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' D F D' L2 F2 Fw B Uw' L2 Fw' L2 B Rw'
11. Uw' B Rw2 Fw2 D Fw' F L2 R Fw' R2 Fw2 F' D F' D L' Fw' D R B Uw2 U R L U Rw B2 R2 L2 Uw' U2 L' U2 Rw' Uw L2 Uw B2 R2
12. R' L' B2 Rw2 B Fw' Uw' U2 D Rw L2 B2 Uw U' Fw F2 Rw' L U' B L Uw2 B2 Uw Rw2 D Uw' B' F' D' R F2 R D2 B F' U' B Rw R2

new: predictions: I predict that for round 57a I will get an average of 1:11:09 and that it will undermine my graduation from race to sub 1:10

round 57b
1. R B2 D2 Uw2 L2 D' L' B' Rw L D U2 F R Fw2 U' R2 U2 R D U Rw2 Fw2 D2 B2 R' U2 Rw' F R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F B' Fw2 R Fw2 R L2
2. Fw2 R D' B2 L' D U' F U2 Uw L U B Fw' U2 Fw' U F' B2 Uw2 L2 D U' Uw' B2 Fw D2 Fw Uw' U B' Fw R2 Fw' Rw2 F2 U2 Fw D2 Fw
3. Uw2 R' Uw2 L' Uw2 R' Rw2 D2 U2 Fw Rw F Fw' D' Fw' Rw' Uw2 F D' L U2 L B F' Uw Fw2 D2 R D2 B2 U Uw Rw' F' R2 L2 F2 Fw2 Rw Uw'
4. L' F Rw D F D' U2 R2 D' B2 D2 U Rw2 F D L Rw2 Uw2 F' B' Fw Rw2 F2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 F D B' Rw' R U F' Rw' D U' L2 D2 R' Uw2
5. L' Uw B2 Rw' F2 D Rw' L2 Uw Rw' Uw' U' Fw Rw' B L' Fw' B' Rw' U' D2 B Rw D2 L Fw2 F' Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw Uw' B F U' Uw' Fw R Rw B'
6. D' Fw Uw L' Uw2 U2 R2 B' Rw' R' U' F' D2 B' U Fw R2 Fw' F2 Rw Uw2 B' Uw R' Fw D' B Rw2 L U Uw2 D Rw' U' Rw2 F' Rw' U D Fw'
7. Rw B D' R2 Uw' U Rw L' D' R2 F' Uw2 Fw2 L D2 R' L2 U F' Fw2 Uw U' R' Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw' L D2 Fw2 U2 B L' R Rw2 D2 U' B F D2
8. L' F2 R' F2 B' L B2 L' F2 L2 U2 L R' B Rw2 Uw Fw2 L U Fw D Rw2 Fw B' F2 D2 R' U2 R U' R' Rw' F2 L B D' B2 Fw Uw R
9. Uw2 D Fw' L2 F2 R2 B2 Fw' R B' F2 Uw2 B2 U L2 Rw2 R F2 Rw B R2 F' L' F2 L' Fw' U' Uw2 B2 L' Uw2 L' F' D' R' U' R Uw2 Rw2 Fw'
10. Uw' R2 U2 Uw D2 F2 L Rw2 D R2 Uw2 D' Fw Uw' F2 R L F' R F' L2 Uw' D' B' Rw' R F' Rw' U' Uw L' D F Uw L2 Uw B2 Rw2 Uw' F
11. F' Fw Rw F2 U2 L F L2 F' R D Uw' L2 Rw Uw2 U' R2 Rw' U2 B L2 Fw B2 L' Fw D Rw' U' Uw' D2 F2 Uw2 U' R B2 L2 Fw' Rw' L Uw2
12. D Fw' U' Rw2 L Fw' F' Uw U2 L Fw B2 U L Fw2 D F' L' F2 Rw U Fw2 R2 D2 Rw L2 U D2 L2 U' Rw2 U2 F' L D2 L' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw2


----------



## cuber314159 (May 12, 2017)

round 57a 
cube: wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*12:*01:07.45
*11:*01:16.80
*10:*01:09.95
*9:*01:05.85
*8:*01:08.56
*7:*01:12.32
*6:*01:10.12
*5:*01:10.56
*4:*01:15.01
*3:*01:14.25
*2:*01:24.67x
*1:*01:05.26x
average : 01:11.09
wait! did I predict that?????
how!!
hint- I did not edit it afterwards


----------



## T1_M0 (May 12, 2017)

Race to sub-1:15
*R57a*

1:25.95, 1:16.56, 1:16.63, 1:25.08, 1:07.94, 1:25.76, 1:32.63, 1:20.66, 1:13.56, 1:32.94, 1:25.14, 1:31.77 *= 1:23.37

R57b
*
1:14.95, 1:11.81, 1:23.93, 1:14.90, 1:18.20, (1:37.32), (1:10.89), 1:17.04, 1:29.24, 1:17.10, 1:26.68, 1:27.81 = *1:20.17*


----------



## Malkom (May 13, 2017)

Round 57a sub50 (Wuque Yau)
57.74, 58.55, 58.36, 55.47, 51.63, 56.56, 51.20, (48.66), 59.90, 57.38, 58.29, (60.04) = 56.50


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 14, 2017)

R57A, sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-14
avg of 12: 53.638

Time List:
55.464, 52.591, 53.078, 50.461, 53.262, 49.218, 56.416, 51.744, (1:01.822), 59.117, (45.625), 55.025

bad.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 18, 2017)

round 57b
nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cube: wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*12:*01:14.06
*11:*01:10.12
*10:*01:12.37
*9:*01:06.41
*8:*01:20.90x
*7:*01:10.12
*6:*01:09.73
*5:*01:15.16
*4:*01:00.73
*3:*01:05.81
*2:*01:17.45
*1:*00:53.42x

average: 1:10.20
non truncated average: 1:09:69
when you start hating the 10 of 12 system


----------



## Malkom (May 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> round 57b
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> cube: wuque
> method: pure reduction to CFOP
> ...


How can the truncated average be higher than the non truncated?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 18, 2017)

Malkom said:


> How can the truncated average be higher than the non truncated?


My fastest solve was 17 seconds faster than my average while my slowest solve was only 10 seconds slower meaning that when you remove those two times it would make my average worse


----------



## Malkom (May 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> My fastest solve was 17 seconds faster than my average while my slowest solve was only 10 seconds slower meaning that when you remove those two times it would make my average worse


Truncation means that a 1:02.457 becomes a 1:02.45 or something like that, you remove the smaller decimals instead of rounding to the nearest 10^nth of a second, that's why Feliks has a 4.73 and not a 4.74. What you're talking about is called a mean, for averages you remove best and worst and then take the average of those times. For a mean you keep all times and take the average of those times.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 19, 2017)

round 57
no graduates this week, cuber314159 cannot ungraduate but is slow at 4x4x4.

round 57a
1. Rw2 Fw' R D' F2 R' Rw2 F' Uw R L2 Rw' B U2 B R' Rw' B2 D Uw L2 U2 Fw2 R' Rw L U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 F' Uw2 R2 D2 L' R' F2 Uw' D B'
2. L' Fw' D' F2 D2 L Uw2 D L' B U2 D' L2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 B L' Uw' Fw2 F2 D' U2 L B' F' Rw' L2 R' F' R' Uw' B2 R2 Uw R2 F B Fw2
3. F L Rw2 D2 Fw2 D U' Uw2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw L D2 Uw' Rw' B Fw' R2 B' D' Rw L2 F2 Fw' B' U D' R2 U2 F B Rw' D2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw B2
4. F B2 Uw2 R B' R' Uw U' Rw' F' R' D' B2 F' Fw Uw' Fw2 B F2 L2 Rw U L' D Uw Fw U2 Uw L' U2 B U D2 Rw' B2 Uw F2 L Fw F2
5. L' B F' Uw R' B' R2 Fw2 U' D L F2 Fw Rw' B' F R U F2 Uw2 L U2 R B' R F' Uw' D2 B' L2 R2 B' Fw' R U Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw'
6. B2 F D' L Rw B' U L2 R B2 Fw F2 U' Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 L Rw' Fw U2 F' Fw' R2 L F' U2 F' L B2 R2 D2 B' L U Rw2 Fw L2 F' Uw2
7. R2 Rw' F Uw D2 Rw L2 D' U Fw' D F L' F' U2 B2 F2 Fw R2 Rw' D' B2 U L Fw' B2 L2 Uw' L2 Uw D2 R D2 Fw2 D Rw2 U L2 Rw' U'
8. Fw2 D B2 L Fw' L' R2 Uw L2 Rw' Fw' F' R Rw2 U' B' R2 Uw' R' L' U2 R' F2 Uw L F Fw2 Rw2 D2 F' Rw2 U B' Rw' L Uw Fw2 U2 Fw F'
9. L2 Rw' Uw2 D' Fw Rw' F' U2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw' U' D2 R L Uw2 F2 Rw' R B L2 Uw2 D U F2 Uw2 L Uw L' Rw' F' U Fw2 R2 B2 L' D2 Uw2 L2
10. Uw2 U F' U' R' Fw F' L2 D' U Rw' L F L Uw' D' L F B' D B' Fw F2 Rw' L B' R' D R2 U2 Uw' L2 D2 Fw' U2 L' U2 Rw2 D2 F'
11. Fw2 L2 D F' L' D2 L D2 B Rw D' L' R Rw Uw' R Uw2 D2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 D L B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L U' Uw' D2 F Rw Uw R2 L2 U2 D2 Uw'
12. Fw Rw Uw2 Rw2 L2 F Rw2 Uw F U2 D' Rw D2 Fw L2 F' Uw2 B2 R2 B D' R L' Fw Rw' Uw' Fw' R' Uw Fw2 U' R2 D U Fw' Uw Rw U' Uw L2
I will get an average of 1:09:55
round 57b
1. Fw' L2 U B' U B' Fw Uw2 L Rw Uw2 Rw2 L' R D2 Fw2 Rw' R D2 Uw2 Fw' F R2 F' R2 F' D' F2 U2 Fw2 B U' B' Fw' U Uw' D' F2 Fw' Uw
2. Uw D U Rw Uw' D2 L2 D2 Uw' L' Rw D' B2 Fw' D' U2 R2 F D2 B2 L Rw Uw Fw F D' R2 U F' B R2 Fw Uw2 D2 R2 B' Rw R L' B2
3. F2 B' D2 F2 B' Uw' U2 Rw2 L R2 F' R2 U' Fw' U2 R Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D B U L2 F2 B D' Rw' Fw' D' R2 D R2 U' Rw Fw' Uw' B Fw2 Rw' L
4. D2 R F2 B' L' R2 B L2 Rw2 F2 R Fw' U' D Uw2 F2 Rw' L2 Uw' R2 Fw2 B D2 L U2 R2 B F' L2 U Rw' Fw' D' F' U B L U L' Uw'
5. R' F2 D' L' D2 F2 Rw F2 Rw R F R F' Rw' R' D' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw F' L B Uw' D' F2 B R2 Uw2 D R' Uw2 Fw2 D' B' Rw' B' Uw2 Fw
6. R B' Uw Fw2 U2 Uw' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 B2 U2 Fw2 D' Rw Fw2 U' B D Uw' Fw' F B2 Uw2 B2 L2 F Uw' R2 Uw L' F B Uw' R' Uw D' U' L U D
7. B Rw Uw2 L Uw2 Rw' D F Fw' R D2 Fw2 U2 F' D2 Fw' R' L2 Fw' U L D Uw' U' Rw2 R U2 B Rw2 F Uw2 Rw2 L Fw D L R2 B2 F2 Rw2
8. L R2 Fw' L B U' Fw2 F' R2 F B' D' Fw F2 R' B' L2 R2 U2 Uw' D Rw L Fw L Rw U Fw Uw Rw2 R2 U Uw' D Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 Uw' R
9. F L D2 U2 B' Rw2 D L Rw2 Uw2 D' R' Uw2 R' B R2 B Uw2 Fw2 R2 Rw D2 B2 Uw' Rw' L2 F' Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw U R Uw2 B' R' Rw' B Uw Rw'
10. B R' U Fw2 L' Rw2 F' U' Rw' D' R Uw' R2 B2 F Fw2 R2 Uw Fw2 D L' Fw' L' B L Rw2 Fw' L2 Fw2 U2 R' D2 R B' D2 Rw2 R' U2 Uw L
11. L' Rw2 Uw' R L2 Uw2 D2 R2 F Uw B2 R Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D' U R' Fw U Fw2 U2 R F D2 L D' F U2 L' Fw L' F' B' D2 R' Fw R B R
12. F Rw2 F B2 Uw' Fw' U Rw2 L F L' U2 F R2 B2 Uw Fw' D2 U B F2 L' R B' Fw F2 R2 L Uw Fw B Uw2 F2 Rw2 Fw L2 F D2 B' U2


----------



## cuber314159 (May 19, 2017)

round 57a
cube: wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*12:* 01:00.40 x
*11:* 01:14.00 x
*10:* 01:07.80 x
*9:* 01:00.07 x
*8:* 01:22.40 x
*7:* 01:15.52 x
*6:* 01:11.37 x
*5:* 01:09.15 x
*4:* 01:04.82 x
*3:* 01:04.92 x
*2:* 01:18.65 x
*1:* 01:08.87 x

*average: 1:09.55*


----------



## Malkom (May 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> round 57a
> cube: wuque
> method: pure reduction to CFOP
> 
> ...


With those times you should really switch to Yau/Hoya


----------



## Malkom (May 20, 2017)

Round 57a (Wuque, Yau)
Ao12: 54.15

54.29, 52.90, 55.25, 57.73, 52.24, 50.53, 51.84, (58.41), 58.39, 52.84, 55.55, (48.21)

The counting 58 and 57 really sucks, but it's pretty decent considering how much I screwed up.

57b
Ao12: 54.44

53.77, 57.66, 58.01, 53.27, 55.17, (1:01.45), 47.12, 53.63, 57.32, (45.65), 57.42, 50.99


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2017)

I'm not normal when it comes to 4x4x4 though, I do not even know my colour scheme off by hear and just use an algorithm to correct centres during 3x3x3 if I get it wrong. I also solve cross on top when most people my speed have switched and I use the RBLU parity algorithm so I don't know whether I even do reduction well enough to learn you and I have a competition in two weeks so I would not like to switch before then


Malkom said:


> With those times you should really switch to Yau/Hoya


----------



## Malkom (May 20, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I'm not normal when it comes to 4x4x4 though, I do not even know my colour scheme off by hear and just use an algorithm to correct centres during 3x3x3 if I get it wrong. I also solve cross on top when most people my speed have switched and I use the RBLU parity algorithm so I don't know whether I even do reduction well enough to learn you and I have a competition in two weeks so I would not like to switch before then


If you use a single cross color you learn the color scheme pretty fast. I don't really believe you need to reach a certain speed to switch to Yau or Hoya. I skipped using redux on 4x4 and went straight on to Yau , I was sub 2 on 5x5 so I had some big cube experience but I still think you should switch to Yau ASAP.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 20, 2017)

Malkom said:


> If you use a single cross color you learn the color scheme pretty fast. I don't really believe you need to reach a certain speed to switch to Yau or Hoya. I skipped using redux on 4x4 and went straight on to Yau , I was sub 2 on 5x5 so I had some big cube experience but I still think you should switch to Yau ASAP.


I'm colour neutral and pleased to be.
But I don't think I should switch yet as I have a competition soon. But after that maybe?
How big a difference does permuting 3 cross edges during reduction really make?


----------



## Malkom (May 20, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I'm colour neutral and pleased to be.
> But I don't think I should switch yet as I have a competition soon. But after that maybe?
> How big a difference does permuting 3 cross edges during reduction really make?


Color neutrality isn't beneficial on 4x4, I know Jayden switched from CN to 1 or 2 cross colors and it improved his times quite a bit. Yau is a lot more than just the 3 dedges, it gives you way easier edge paring and 3x3 as well as making lookahead easier for all steps.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 22, 2017)

Race to sub-1:15
Kungfu Cangfeng, Yau to CFOP

57a
1:20.79, 1:18.23, (1:35.71), 1:10.04, 1:23.42, 1:08.21, 1:14.30, 1:19.97, 1:16.21, 1:10.72, 1:20.07, (1:01.06 PB) = *1:16.20 
*
Almost there!

57b
1:23.03, 1:17.96, 1:18.36, 1:14.69, 1:17.52, (1:09.39), 1:24.65, 1:13.51, 1:12.21, (DNF pop), 1:16.24, 1:21.41 = *1:17.96*


----------



## muchacho (May 23, 2017)

Race to sub 2:00
Method: Meyer
Cube: Kungfu Cangfeng

Round 57a
Ao12: 1:48.01 [3/3]

1:33.61, 1:48.89, 1:35.29, (1:32.16), 1:53.30, 1:59.82, 1:51.43, 1:37.60, 1:50.52, (2:12.71), 2:00.60, 1:49.07


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 21, 2017)

What is the difference between 57a and 57b?
Anyway:
Sub-2:00, I guess. I am not too sure how good I am I just want to improve. Reduction to CFOP with some COLL
2:08.766, 2:14.845, 1:49.086, 2:31.243, 2:14.243= 2:12.618


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 24, 2017)

There's no one running this thread now? I can post new scrambles if no one is interested :/


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 24, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> There's no one running this thread now? I can post new scrambles if no one is interested :/


I can post scrambles if there is enough interest every Friday but I just might not be able to keep it constant


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I can post scrambles if there is enough interest every Friday but I just might not be able to keep it constant


Go ahead, I'm willing to race.  5 weeks is a long break.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 24, 2017)

It's been a while since I've done this. I think I was at 0/3 racing to sub-1:45, so I'll start there:

Round 57a
Ao12 : *1:44.25 1/3*
1. 1:54.66
2. 1:33.81
3. 1:45.46
4. 1:38.25
5. 1:34.28
6. 1:54.58
7. 2:01.25
8. 1:32.89
9. (2:08.73)
10. 1:45.45
11. 1:41.77
12. (1:27.34) - Easily the fastest double parity solve I've done.

Round 57b
Ao12: *1:49.38 0/3*
1. (2:31.55)
2. 1:43.87
3. 1:47.26
4. 2:18.44
5. 2:08.15
6. 1:47.54
7. 1:48.17
8. 1:35.81
9. (1:32.50)
10. 1:48.60
11. 1:35.34
12. 1:40.53
Ouch. That brings my rolling Ao50 to 1:43.75.

If nobody else posts scrambles by the next time I want to practice 4x4 I'll post them.


----------



## Agguzi (Jun 25, 2017)

Round 57a

Race to Sub 1:15
Method: Yau
Cube: Qiyi Wuque

1:29.522, 1:35.674, 1:30.257, 1:15.601, 1:17.313, (1:15.096), 1:18.122, 1:25.601, (1:40.266), 1:29.498, 1:22.694, 1:20.323 = 1:24.460


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Round 57 results*
_Nick - Goal - Result a - Result b_
cuber314159 - - 1:09.55
Malkom - - 54.15 - 54.44
T1_M0 - 1:15 - 1:16.20 (0/3) - 1:17.96 (0/3)
muchacho - 2:00 - 1:48.01 *(3/3)*
Gold Cuber - 2:00 - 2:12.61 (0/3)
One Wheel - 1:45 - 1:44.25 (1/3) - 1:49.38 (0/3)
Agguzi - 1:15 - 1:24.46 (0/3)

*Round 58*


Spoiler: 58a scrambles



1.
F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D2
R' B2 F R2 U' L' B2 L' D L
Fw2 Rw2 L' D2 Rw2 D2 F D2 Rw2 Fw2
D2 B Uw' L2 Uw2 R' U Fw' Uw2 Fw
Rw' U2 D Fw U'
2.
U2 F U2 L2 B D2 F D2 U2 B'
U L' U R' L2 D U' L2 B' D'
Uw2 Rw2 U' F Rw2 B U F' R2 B2
Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 Rw F' R' Fw
U' B2 Rw' D' Fw' R2
3.
B2 D' L' R' U' F D R2 D L
D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 Uw2
B' R Fw2 L' B F' L Uw2 R Fw2
B' D Fw2 F L Uw' B Rw U' Rw2
B' Uw Rw' Fw2
4.
B D2 B2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 B D2
R U2 F2 U' L2 D' L F2 R' Uw2
Rw2 B R B R2 Uw2 Rw2 R' D2 B
L F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' B' L Fw' Uw' R'
F Uw2 F2 B
5.
L2 F2 L D2 L2 R' U2 D2 R' B2
D2 F U2 L' B' U L' B' L Rw2
D R' B2 Uw2 B2 R' L D' Fw2 R'
F2 Fw L2 D2 Fw' R' B2 Uw' R U2
Rw2 Uw' Rw' F
6.
B D' F2 B U L' D2 U F' L
D2 R F2 U2 R' D2 L' Rw2 B Rw2
L2 Uw2 L' D2 R' Uw2 R2 B' F2 Uw
L' Uw D' L F Uw Rw D2 R B
Rw' Fw'
7.
L2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 U
R F2 L' U' F2 R2 D' B' Rw2 F
D2 Fw2 Uw2 D' L2 Fw2 B' Uw2 L2 B2
D2 Rw B L' R' U Fw Rw F' D'
U Fw' R2 Fw'
8.
L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 D
R U D2 R U2 F' L2 B' U' R2
Rw2 U Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' R' L2
Uw2 F2 R B Rw2 Fw L2 F D' Rw
Fw U2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 F
9.
F2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' R'
F' U' R U2 D' B' U' D F L
Uw2 F' U' R2 F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 L2 F
Uw2 F' Rw Fw2 D2 F' D' L2 Uw F2
Rw B' D' Rw Uw2
10.
U2 R2 D2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 F
D2 U L U' R F' R2 B2 D R2
L' Uw2 Fw2 L D2 F L Uw2 F' Uw2
R2 B' L F Uw' U' L' F' U R'
Fw L2 D Rw Fw' R
11.
R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U' F
L2 D' R' B L' D2 L2 R2 F' Fw2
L B2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 L B R Uw2 D2
R' U F' Uw' D F' U2 Rw U Fw2
F2 D' Rw D
12.
F D F2 U' R' L' U2 F2 B R
D2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 L2
Fw2 Rw2 L' F Uw2 R' F2 L B2 U2
Rw2 R2 Uw L F Uw' L D Rw' Fw
U D L Fw2





Spoiler: 58b scrambles



1.
D2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 D'
F2 L' F2 D R' F U' L2 D2 L'
Uw2 Rw2 B U' Fw2 R2 B Uw2 Fw2 F'
B2 Uw2 F' Rw' B D' Fw2 U' Uw Rw
R2 Fw' D L' Uw'
2.
R2 D' R2 U F2 B2 U' D B2 L'
D B U2 B L' U2 R2 D2 L2 Rw2
F' L R Uw2 B' Rw2 F Rw2 Uw2 F2
L' F' U' L2 F' Uw' L' Rw Fw' L
Fw2 Rw' Fw' R
3.
F2 L' D F' B2 L2 R' U2 L' D
L' R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L2
Fw2 Uw2 D R' B2 D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 R2
Uw2 U' Fw L2 B2 L U B' Rw Fw2
F2 Uw R Fw Rw'
4.
U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 D R2 D F2
L' D R' B2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 Fw2
L2 Fw2 D' L2 U' R' Fw2 R' D' Fw2
L U Fw R B R U' Fw2 Rw Fw'
L' D2 B' Uw Rw'
5.
F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F'
L D2 U R2 D' L B U2 R F
Uw2 Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 L' Fw2 D L U'
D R Fw' L Fw2 R' F2 L Rw U
Fw' B' L2 Uw' B2
6.
U2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D R'
B' U D F' D' L2 D2 L' F' Fw2
Rw2 L' F' L' F Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R' U2
L2 Uw R Uw2 R2 Uw' U' F Rw Uw
F2 R B Rw2
7.
L2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2
U' L' R2 B L2 D' U2 L U Fw2
D' F Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 U2 B Uw2 B'
L2 F' Rw D2 F' U2 Rw' B Rw' Fw'
R Uw' U2 Fw2
8.
F' D2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2
D' L' B' R' B' L' U' F U2 L
Uw2 Fw2 D R Fw2 D' R Uw2 D' Fw2
L' Fw' L' B2 D F2 U2 Fw2 R Uw'
Rw B Rw' R'
9.
U D' L' B' D B L' B2 L B
R2 B' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 B
Rw2 Fw2 D B' Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F Uw2
D2 Rw2 F' Rw' R2 B' L2 F Fw' D
Rw2 Uw' L2 U2 B' Rw2
10.
L' U' F2 D' B2 L R2 F D R'
B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 Uw2 Rw2
Uw2 R U' Rw2 Uw2 D2 B2 D' L' B2
Fw' Rw2 B' D' F' L2 Fw' Rw' Uw2 L
Fw' Uw' R' U2
11.
F2 D' U' R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 L2
B2 R' F U' B L D2 F' D2 B
Rw2 F Uw2 U F' Rw2 D' Fw2 Uw2 D
F' L2 F' Rw' L F2 B2 Uw' B D
L2 Uw Rw' U2 Fw'
12.
L2 U2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2
R' U' B2 L U' F B D' L D
Uw2 B2 F D Rw2 D F Uw2 B Uw2
B2 U Rw' D' B' R B Fw' Rw Fw2
U Rw' D2 B2


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 26, 2017)

round 58a
cube: qiyi wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP
race to sub-1

*12:* 01:04.62 
*11:* 01:07.25 
*10:* 00:49.65 x PB
*9:* 01:15.87 
*8:* 01:05.00 
*7:* 01:04.05 
*6:* 00:54.95 
*5:* 01:12.22 
*4:* 01:08.12 
*3:* 01:08.97 
*2:* 01:21.35 x
*1:* 01:13.27 

average: 01:07.43

decent average, at first it looked as though it was going to be horrendous then the maru started to break in properly (though I doubt that made that big a difference)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 26, 2017)

R58A sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-6-26
avg of 12: 50.793

Time List:
1:00.870, 51.238, (1:04.031), 50.873, 49.431, 45.207, (45.079), 48.211, 46.082+, 56.788, 48.745, 50.483

The counting 1:00 cost me sub 50, but I'm still pleased with this as I haven't done much 4x4 in a while.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 26, 2017)

Round 58a
Yau, Yuxin Blue M
To sub-1:45
Ao12: 1:36.35 *(1/3)*
(1:48.63), 1:41.90, 1:39.21, 1:41.95, 1:39.56, 1:43.11, 1:28.25, (1:25.65), 1:31.78, 1:33.92, 1:33.73, 1:30.03

Round 58b
Ao12: 1:36.79 *(2/3)*
1:54.72, 1:35.69, (2:01.26), 1:35.87, 1:38.30, 1:31.61, 1:32.88, 1:25.39, 1:30.80, (1:22.56), 1:44.70, 1:37.87


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 27, 2017)

Race to sub 1:10
Kungfu Cangfeng
Yau to CFOP

r84a
1:16.56, 1:18.05, 1:10.68, 1:19.24, 1:49.23 (centers built wrong), 1:12.88, DNF (1:08.51, didn't notice pll parity), 1:17.81,1:22.62, 1:06.70, 1:18.70, 1:21.06 = *1:20.88
*
Counting 1:49


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 1, 2017)

round 58b
cube: qiyi wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP
race to sub-1

*12:* 01:07.77 
*11:* 01:13.28 
*10:* 01:06.39 
*9:* 01:14.99 x
*8:* 01:03.70 x - annoying lock up cost sub-1
*7:* 01:08.77 
*6:* 00:58.29 x - OLL parity, still sub-1
*5:* 01:11.24 
*4:* 01:07.01 
*3:* 01:11.58 
*2:* 00:58.83 
*1:* 01:08.81 

average: 01:07.74


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

Here we go...
Haven't speedsolved in forever, just relearned the parity algs for 4x4
Race to sub 2:30
Cube: Shengshou v1 (Circa 2011!) It's terrible, I have a Shengshou v5 but I need to reassemble it but they are so hard to reassemble

2:33.35, 2:32.67, 2:47.02, 2:51.03, 2:46.14, 2:46.77, (3:44.53), (2:07.84), 2:44.01, 2:19.86, 2:35.14, 3:06.79
2:42.28 avg


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 2, 2017)

R58B, sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-2
avg of 12: 52.212

Time List:
47.815, 48.817, 47.434, 48.774, 56.344, (47.029), 48.075, 52.962, 56.971, (59.885), 56.020, 58.909

I'm angry at this average, It was going so good.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

Round 58a (0/3)
Cube: Cubicle WuQue M
Method: Yau
Race to be sub-1:15

Ao12: 1:14.60(YESSSSSSSSS!)

Time list: 1:22.46, 1:10.47, 1:22.26, 1:20.57, 1:11.00, (59.62), (1:23.83), 1:07.09, 1:16.63, 1:21.42, 1:01.96, 1:12.18


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 3, 2017)

Round 58b (1/3 so far)
Cube: Cubicle WuQue M
Method: Yau
Race to be sub-1:15

Ao12: 1:15.15(Dang it!) does the averages that surpassed the goal have to be in a row or can they be seperate?

Time list: 1:20.49, 1:03.08, 1:07.69, 1:08.49, 1:29.27, 1:08.91, (2:19.24)(Messed up OLL and G-Perm), (1:01.37), 1:21.17, 1:15.56, 1:24.44, 1:12.43


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 4, 2017)

no graduates this week and @LegendaryMJS they have to be in a row
round 59 
expected closing time: 12/7/17
I am going to use the same format as the 5x5x5 race thread now
which is :
no scrambles, follow your own or hand scramble, there are no people who seem likely to pretend to be fast.
if you prefer AO12 please write round83 12(A/B depending on which)
if you prefer AO5 please write round83 5(A/B/C/D depending on which)
you require 6 AO5s or 3 AO12s to graduate (or 1 AO12 and 4 AO5s or 2 AO12s and 2 AO5s)

this just makes threads far easier to run and reasonable for everyone


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 4, 2017)

round59 12A
cube: qiyi wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP
race to sub-1

*12:* 00:59.56
*11:* 01:16.78 x
*10:* 00:59.80
*9:* 01:05.81
*8:* 00:58.14 x
*7:* 01:14.17
*6:* 00:59.91
*5:* 00:59.58
*4:* 01:08.74
*3:* 01:09.37
*2:* 01:07.22
*1:* 01:03.70

AO12: 01:04.78

the cut off is 1:00 this weekend so there is an increasing chance I will make it


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 4, 2017)

Round 59 12A (What does that A and B represent?)
Cube: Cubicle WuQue M
Method: Yau
Goal: Sub-1:15

Ao12: 1:12.49

Time List: 1:04.38, 1:08.48, 1:13.15, 1:18.79, 1:16.76, (1:00.29), 1:17.14, 1:15.55, 1:11.56, 1:11.03, (1:20.91), 1:08.15


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 4, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> Round 59 12A (What does that A and B represent?)
> Cube: Cubicle WuQue M
> Method: Yau
> Goal: Sub-1:15
> ...


You have two attempts per week


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 4, 2017)

Round 59 12B
Cube: Cubicle WuQue M
Method: Yau
Goal: Sub-15

Ao12: 1:07.41 (PB Ao12!)

Time List: 1:11.42, 1:11.45, 1:05.91, (1:17.41), 1:04.65, (59.93), 1:07.97, 1:12.91, 1:09.98, 1:03.97, 1:02.50, 1:03.40


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 4, 2017)

*Race to sub 1:10*
Kungfu Cangfeng
Yau to CFOP
*Average of 12
*
R59a
1:15.63, (1:27.09), 1:06.32, 1:19.95, 1:18.59, 1:25.39, 1:07.48, 1:11.07, 1:16.11, 1:11.68, (1:02.89), 1:10.56 *= 1:14.28 (0/3)
*
R59b
1:10.04, 1:24.59, 1:22.87, 1:05.79, 1:19.01, 1:20.98, (1:27.03), 1:20.17, 1:26.21, 1:18.03, (1:03.90), 1:12.03 *= 1:17.97 (0/3)*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 5, 2017)

R59-12A Sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-4
avg of 12: 51.953

Time List:
54.714, 55.446, 57.223, 52.749, 48.124, (1:01.486), 44.415, (42.835), 52.638, 51.752, 52.859, 49.612
I'll be using CStimer scrambles.

R59-12B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-6
avg of 12: 53.801

Time List:
59.425, 51.346, (45.444), 57.019, 52.006, 52.064, 52.041, 52.722, (1:01.379), 54.359, 54.941, 52.083

sub-par.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 6, 2017)

round 59 12b
cube: qiyi wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP
race to sub-1

*12:*01:04.54
*11:*01:04.45
*10:*01:03.91
*9:*01:10.23
*8:*00:56.09x
*7:*01:07.41
*6:*01:06.81
*5:*01:19.12x
*4:*01:00.96
*3:*01:07.09
*2:*01:16.21
*1:*00:58.99

average: 01:06.06


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 8, 2017)

Please just copy scrambles from cstimer, and I can sort of understand doing an Ao5 for 5x5+, but doing an Ao5 instead of Ao12 for 4x4 is just lazy (and confusing for the purposes of the thread). If you want me to post scrambles I can do that, it just might not be on a tight schedule.
That said, here is my round 59a:
Yau, Yuxin Blue M, race to sub-1:45
Ao12: 1:35.12 *(3/3)*
1:47.93, 1:33.37, 1:26.85, 1:26.62, 1:25.35+, (1:21.53), 1:43.57, 1:47.14, 1:30.40, 1:32.98, (1:51.94), 1:36.94


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 11, 2017)

congradulations to @One Wheel for graduating from race to sub 1:45

I shall return to the normal system for now.

round 60a
1. F2 D Uw' L R Rw' Uw U2 Rw2 R' B L2 B' Fw F2 U2 Rw' F' D L' R2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F' R F2 Fw B' Rw2 L2 R' Fw' B L' R' U2 Rw2 Fw2
2. L Uw U L' U2 F' R2 B' Rw' R2 Fw' U2 Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 L F2 R U2 Fw2 D U Rw' Uw' U2 B' R' Rw' L' B2 D U' Rw2 Uw' L' Rw' Fw2 B R
3. L D R' U Rw2 F U' Rw B' F R2 L2 F2 Fw Uw Fw R2 Rw' U' Rw2 R' U Fw' R Uw D2 L Rw' R Uw2 Fw R L Uw2 L' Rw' F U Fw D'
4. F U Fw' D' L2 F' R Fw2 Rw' R' L2 B U2 R' Fw U2 R F' Uw2 R' Fw2 R2 F Fw U' Rw' D' F2 Rw Uw' R' Fw2 F2 D' B' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw' D'
5. Rw F2 L R' B' R2 B' F' R Rw F' L R2 Fw2 Uw B' Rw2 Fw2 L Rw' R' U2 Rw B' D Rw2 D' Rw L' B2 Uw R' U D2 R' B' Fw' Rw B L
6. R' D' Fw' B F2 U Rw2 U' D Fw R' U R' D2 Fw2 R' Rw U' Fw D2 Rw' L2 Uw B' R2 D2 U B' Rw2 B2 Rw' F' D2 U B2 U' Uw' Rw Fw' D
7. L Fw L2 U' L' Uw' R' Fw B R' L Rw' Uw' L' Rw' Fw2 F' Uw2 D' Fw F2 B' R U F2 R' L Rw B' D' L U2 Fw B F2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2
8. F Fw' R' U R2 U F' Uw D Fw Uw L' Rw2 B L U Rw2 R Fw Uw' U' L2 Uw L2 R2 D2 L' Fw' U' B' D' R Uw2 D L' D' Uw Fw' B2 D'
9. R' U' L2 F' U L Rw' Fw Uw D2 U2 B Rw2 B' Rw L2 U' Fw' F2 Rw D L Uw' Fw2 R2 L B2 F' U' D' Fw' F Rw F U' Rw' Uw' D' L' R2
10. F Uw' F2 B Fw Rw L Fw2 Uw L Rw2 R2 F L R B' U2 Fw2 D' Rw L2 Uw U2 L F2 Uw D' Rw L2 Fw' R' B' F2 L2 U R Rw D2 R B'
11. Uw D' B' Uw2 U' Rw2 D' Rw D' Rw2 U2 Uw' D2 Rw2 U' D2 L Fw2 F' Uw' U' L2 D2 U Rw2 D' B U R2 Uw' B' F2 D2 B Uw' B2 F U2 Fw Rw'
12. Uw2 U2 Rw' F' D Uw2 F Rw2 F' D' R D Rw D' R' D' B Uw' F' Rw F' Rw B' Rw' D B Fw2 L B' Rw' D' Uw' L' Rw Fw' D2 B Fw L U

round 60b
1. Rw2 F' Uw2 F2 R B Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 B' D2 L' Rw' D F U Uw2 F2 Rw Uw Rw2 U R' U Uw2 L Fw2 B' Uw' R' Uw L' F' U2 L F' U2 Rw
2. U2 Fw' U B F Uw B U Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U' B Fw' Rw' L2 Uw D2 U2 B2 Fw' R2 Uw L' B' F' U2 Uw L' R B2 Uw2 R L2 Uw' Rw F B' D U
3. R' L U F' R' Uw' Fw' U2 D2 L2 Rw' D2 Rw Fw2 F' R B2 D' L' F2 L2 F R F2 D' Fw' D2 B2 R D2 F Uw L2 D' Fw2 R' L D' B D
4. U R' Uw Rw R D' U B' Fw F' R D R2 Rw' B2 F' R Rw2 F' Fw L2 Uw2 R2 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 Rw' B2 L F D2 Rw2 R U2 Fw F2 L D2
5. F' Uw Fw F' R2 Uw' R' Fw' U2 R' Uw2 F' D' U2 R U2 D Rw' D' U2 F Fw' B' D2 L Fw2 D' B L Fw R2 Uw Rw2 R D' B2 Rw2 B U' Uw2
6. R' L F' Rw' B D U2 Rw D' Fw F' B2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Fw B2 L2 Rw R F' L2 R F2 B Rw2 U D2 R' Fw B2 F2 U2 R' L Fw' R2 B' Rw L'
7. F2 U D2 L' Fw R' Uw D2 F' D R D' B2 Fw Uw' D' Rw' Fw2 U2 R2 L B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U D2 Fw Rw' F2 D2 Uw' F2 B' R2 L' F Fw2 B' D
8. U' Rw D Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 Uw' F Rw2 F' B2 R2 Uw B' F Uw' L U2 Rw Fw' Rw B' D B' R L2 Rw2 F2 L' D Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw D R U' Rw
9. U' Rw D Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 Uw' F Rw2 F' B2 R2 Uw B' F Uw' L U2 Rw Fw' Rw B' D B' R L2 Rw2 F2 L' D Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw D R U' Rw
10. Rw2 R' L Uw' Rw' Uw U Rw U2 R' Fw2 D B' Uw' R U2 Rw' Uw R' Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw B' L' D2 L' Rw2 D' L2 F2 R2 Fw2 R L Rw2 B2 Uw' D' R'
11. B Uw' F' R2 U F B2 D2 Fw' B Uw' U2 Rw L' Uw' R D' Rw2 F2 B2 Uw' R2 D F' R Uw2 D' B Uw U' R2 U' Rw U2 F D Uw' U L' Uw
12. B' D2 F' Fw' R D F' Uw2 Fw D F Rw Fw' R F' L' Uw' L B2 F U R B L' D2 Fw B D' R B2 L2 U' F' R' L2 Fw2 F' B Uw Fw


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 11, 2017)

R60a
Race to sub-1:10

1:21.99, 1:21.12, 1:19.92, 1:10.02, (1:35.22), 1:07.26, 1:16.15, (1:00.85), 1:02.13, 1:18.69, 1:16.48, 1:22.80 *= 1:14.66*


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 12, 2017)

Round 60a
Yau
WuQue M
Sub-1:15

Ao12: 1:09.83(3/3)

Time List: 1:12.11, 1:09.45, 1:13.35, 1:08.94, 1:02.59, 1:13.31, (1:15.17), 1:10.58, 1:14.50, 1:10.74, (1:01.70), 1:12.76


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 12, 2017)

R60A, sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-11
avg of 12: 52.700

Time List:
54.116, (1:03.808), 1:00.036, (43.912), 44.086, 50.772, 51.150, 1:02.406, 52.335, 48.206, 46.750, 57.138
this was an odd average.

R60B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-14
avg of 12: 53.173

Time List:
54.103, (45.543), (1:02.328), 57.558, 55.738, 57.007, 51.240, 48.568, 52.697, 48.005, 50.567, 56.248
not very good


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 12, 2017)

Round 60b
Yau
WuQue M
Sub-1:10

Ao12: 1:14.20(I did not warm up.)

Time List: 1:14.18, 1:14.69, 1:17.31, 1:17.41, 1:11.26, (1:25.86), 1:07.44, 1:12.94, 1:12.64, 1:14.67, 1:19.52, (1:04.43)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 12, 2017)

round 60a
race to sub-1
cube: wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*12:* 01:08.15
*11:* 00:58.15
*10:* 01:01.95
*9:* 00:57.82 x
*8:* 01:10.57
*7:* 01:04.67
*6:* 01:19.05 x
*5:* 01:00.82
*4:* 01:15.52
*3:* 01:05.67
*2:* 01:18.62
*1:* 01:01.22

average: 01:06.53

its funny to think that Sebastian Weyer is responsible for worsening this average by about 1 second.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 13, 2017)

round 60b
method: pure reduction
cube: wuque
race to sub-1
*12:* 01:06.75
*11:* 01:02.52
*10:* 00:49.34 x PB
*9:* 00:57.01
*8:* 01:24.80 x triple parity
*7:* 00:59.74
*6:* 00:53.40
*5:* 01:11.34
*4:* 00:54.59
*3:* 00:57.63
*2:* 01:03.38
*1:* 00:59.26

01:00.56

wow- almost sub-1, I am doing so well today but then again, I did not get parity much


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 14, 2017)

Round 60a
Yau, Yuxin Blue M
To sub-1:30
Ao12: 1:42.79
(DNF(1:31.11)), 1:57.13, 1:38.73, 1:32.09, 1:44.50, (1:31.06), 1:42.33, 1:40.91, 1:58.03, 1:33.50, 1:33.30, 1:47.28


----------



## virginia (Jul 17, 2017)

sub 2:30
kungfu cangfeng
round 60a
A012: 2:30.567
1. 2:39.52
2. 2:46.200
3. 2:24.736
4. 2:41.122
5. 2:02.861
6. 3:13.992 ugh I really messed that one up...
7. 2:30.733
8. 2:52.113
9. 2:03.448
10. 2:40.067
11. 2:03.345
12. 2:24.754
Aaah:confused::confused_O so close! Also close to a sub 2 single a couple of times which Ive never gotten before.


Update: I got my sub 2 single today!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 18, 2017)

congradulations to @LegendaryMJS for graduating to sub 1:15

round 61
expected closing time: if I can then 25/7/17 however there is a good chance I will not.

round 61a
1. F2 D Uw' L R Rw' Uw U2 Rw2 R' B L2 B' Fw F2 U2 Rw' F' D L' R2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F' R F2 Fw B' Rw2 L2 R' Fw' B L' R' U2 Rw2 Fw2
2. L Uw U L' U2 F' R2 B' Rw' R2 Fw' U2 Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 L F2 R U2 Fw2 D U Rw' Uw' U2 B' R' Rw' L' B2 D U' Rw2 Uw' L' Rw' Fw2 B R
3. L D R' U Rw2 F U' Rw B' F R2 L2 F2 Fw Uw Fw R2 Rw' U' Rw2 R' U Fw' R Uw D2 L Rw' R Uw2 Fw R L Uw2 L' Rw' F U Fw D'
4. F U Fw' D' L2 F' R Fw2 Rw' R' L2 B U2 R' Fw U2 R F' Uw2 R' Fw2 R2 F Fw U' Rw' D' F2 Rw Uw' R' Fw2 F2 D' B' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw' D'
5. Rw F2 L R' B' R2 B' F' R Rw F' L R2 Fw2 Uw B' Rw2 Fw2 L Rw' R' U2 Rw B' D Rw2 D' Rw L' B2 Uw R' U D2 R' B' Fw' Rw B L
6. R' D' Fw' B F2 U Rw2 U' D Fw R' U R' D2 Fw2 R' Rw U' Fw D2 Rw' L2 Uw B' R2 D2 U B' Rw2 B2 Rw' F' D2 U B2 U' Uw' Rw Fw' D
7. L Fw L2 U' L' Uw' R' Fw B R' L Rw' Uw' L' Rw' Fw2 F' Uw2 D' Fw F2 B' R U F2 R' L Rw B' D' L U2 Fw B F2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2
8. F Fw' R' U R2 U F' Uw D Fw Uw L' Rw2 B L U Rw2 R Fw Uw' U' L2 Uw L2 R2 D2 L' Fw' U' B' D' R Uw2 D L' D' Uw Fw' B2 D'
9. R' U' L2 F' U L Rw' Fw Uw D2 U2 B Rw2 B' Rw L2 U' Fw' F2 Rw D L Uw' Fw2 R2 L B2 F' U' D' Fw' F Rw F U' Rw' Uw' D' L' R2
10. F Uw' F2 B Fw Rw L Fw2 Uw L Rw2 R2 F L R B' U2 Fw2 D' Rw L2 Uw U2 L F2 Uw D' Rw L2 Fw' R' B' F2 L2 U R Rw D2 R B'
11. Uw D' B' Uw2 U' Rw2 D' Rw D' Rw2 U2 Uw' D2 Rw2 U' D2 L Fw2 F' Uw' U' L2 D2 U Rw2 D' B U R2 Uw' B' F2 D2 B Uw' B2 F U2 Fw Rw'
12. Uw2 U2 Rw' F' D Uw2 F Rw2 F' D' R D Rw D' R' D' B Uw' F' Rw F' Rw B' Rw' D B Fw2 L B' Rw' D' Uw' L' Rw Fw' D2 B Fw L U

round 61b
1. Rw2 F' Uw2 F2 R B Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 B' D2 L' Rw' D F U Uw2 F2 Rw Uw Rw2 U R' U Uw2 L Fw2 B' Uw' R' Uw L' F' U2 L F' U2 Rw
2. U2 Fw' U B F Uw B U Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U' B Fw' Rw' L2 Uw D2 U2 B2 Fw' R2 Uw L' B' F' U2 Uw L' R B2 Uw2 R L2 Uw' Rw F B' D U
3. R' L U F' R' Uw' Fw' U2 D2 L2 Rw' D2 Rw Fw2 F' R B2 D' L' F2 L2 F R F2 D' Fw' D2 B2 R D2 F Uw L2 D' Fw2 R' L D' B D
4. U R' Uw Rw R D' U B' Fw F' R D R2 Rw' B2 F' R Rw2 F' Fw L2 Uw2 R2 D2 L' R2 U2 F2 Rw' B2 L F D2 Rw2 R U2 Fw F2 L D2
5. F' Uw Fw F' R2 Uw' R' Fw' U2 R' Uw2 F' D' U2 R U2 D Rw' D' U2 F Fw' B' D2 L Fw2 D' B L Fw R2 Uw Rw2 R D' B2 Rw2 B U' Uw2
6. R' L F' Rw' B D U2 Rw D' Fw F' B2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Fw B2 L2 Rw R F' L2 R F2 B Rw2 U D2 R' Fw B2 F2 U2 R' L Fw' R2 B' Rw L'
7. F2 U D2 L' Fw R' Uw D2 F' D R D' B2 Fw Uw' D' Rw' Fw2 U2 R2 L B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U D2 Fw Rw' F2 D2 Uw' F2 B' R2 L' F Fw2 B' D
8. U' Rw D Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 Uw' F Rw2 F' B2 R2 Uw B' F Uw' L U2 Rw Fw' Rw B' D B' R L2 Rw2 F2 L' D Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw D R U' Rw
9. U' Rw D Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 Uw' F Rw2 F' B2 R2 Uw B' F Uw' L U2 Rw Fw' Rw B' D B' R L2 Rw2 F2 L' D Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw D R U' Rw
10. Rw2 R' L Uw' Rw' Uw U Rw U2 R' Fw2 D B' Uw' R U2 Rw' Uw R' Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw B' L' D2 L' Rw2 D' L2 F2 R2 Fw2 R L Rw2 B2 Uw' D' R'
11. B Uw' F' R2 U F B2 D2 Fw' B Uw' U2 Rw L' Uw' R D' Rw2 F2 B2 Uw' R2 D F' R Uw2 D' B Uw U' R2 U' Rw U2 F D Uw' U L' Uw
12. B' D2 F' Fw' R D F' Uw2 Fw D F Rw Fw' R F' L' Uw' L B2 F U R B L' D2 Fw B D' R B2 L2 U' F' R' L2 Fw2 F' B Uw Fw


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 18, 2017)

R61A, sub 50 (hoya, wuque) 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-18
avg of 12: 53.448

Time List:
55.813, 52.457, 50.436, 57.676, 50.000, 54.645, 53.194, 57.874, 51.030, (1:00.041), (49.509), 51.358

meh.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 18, 2017)

Round 61A
Yau
WuQue M
Sub-1:10

Ao12: 1:09.84(1/3)

Time List: 1:15.20, 1:09.96, 1:11.72, 1:07.99, 1:05.05, 1:13.32, (1:05.00), 1:08.59, 1:09.54, 1:06.75, (1:22.39), 1:10.32


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jul 19, 2017)

First time on this 4x4 Race as well 
Round 61A
Cube: Wuque
Method: Yau + Reduction + CFOP
Race to: Sub 1:10

Ao12: *1:12.56*
1:20.94, 1:11.20, 1:08.25, 1:07.44, 1:08.25, *1:01.98*, 1:06.45, *DNF(1:00.51)*, 1:07.27, 1:13.49, 1:39.55, 1:02.76

The DNF is caused by the "u" slice. I stopped the timer and the inner slice is unsolved.
Counting 1:20 and 1:30 is not good. If I hadn't got that DNF it would be sub 1:10.

Round 61B
Cube: Wuque
Method: Yau + Reduction + CFOP
Race to: Sub 1:10

Ao12: *1:10.23*
1:11.97, 59.01, 1:14.35, 1:00.30, 1:21.49, 1:13.27, *55.56*, 1:01.19, *1:32.85*, 55.56, 1:18.08, 1:27.08

I was totally frustrated because I got two counting sub-1s but wasted it by two 1:20s 
Pretty much messed up the edge pairing on the bad solves.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 19, 2017)

Round 61B
WuQue M
Yau
Sub-1:10

Ao12: 1:09.97(Getting real tight here. (2/3))

Time List: 1:14.48, 1:13.68, (1:14.54), (1:01.87) , 1:08.28, 1:09.15, 1:09.11, 1:11.93, 1:09.69, 1:09.66, 1:08.54, 1:05.23


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 19, 2017)

R61B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-19
avg of 12: 51.798

Time List:
(56.897), 54.690, 52.300, 49.222, 51.249, 52.135, (47.759), 48.239, 53.620, 51.728, 48.798+, 55.994

decent.


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 20, 2017)

Round 61A:

Cube: Shengshou
Method: Reduction
Goal: Sub-3:30

Times:

1) 3:41.384
2) 2:35.785
3) 3:06.648
4) 2:28.09 (This is my new PB!)
5) 3:52.552
6) 3:17.586
7) 3:20.307
8) 3:28.122
9) 3:28.515
10) 3:48.782
11) 2:55.048
12) 2:47.946
ao12) 3:15.0123

I did it correctly this time I think


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 20, 2017)

asdfghjklohhnhn said:


> Round 61A:
> 
> Cube: Shengshou
> Method: Reduction
> ...


The goal is to get 3 Ao12's under your goal in a row.


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 20, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> The goal is to get 3 Ao12's under your goal in a row.


Okay well than I didn't read correctly I'll do the rest now


----------



## DVcuber (Jul 20, 2017)

Round 61A
Moyu Aosu
Yau-4x4, 3x3-CFOP
Sub-1:40
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-20
avg of 12: 1:38.713

Time List:
1. 1:33.441 
2. 1:39.583
3. (DNF(1:38.611)) 
4. 1:31.745 
5. 1:49.287 
6. 1:29.041 
7. 1:48.823 
8. 1:39.428
9. (1:18.253) 
10. 1:28.561 
11. 1:42.413 
12. 1:44.809


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 20, 2017)

*Race to sub-1:10
Kungfu Cangfeng, Yau to CFOP
*
1:14.66, 1:18.93, 1:17.24, 1:15.53, 1:21.89, 1:28.05, 1:08.14, 1:12.12, (1:05.51), 1:09.00, DNF (didn't start the timer lol), 1:11.58 *= 1:15.71*


----------



## asdfghjklohhnhn (Jul 22, 2017)

Round 61B:
Cube: Shengshou
Method: Reduction
Goal: Sub-3:30 (2/3)
Times:
2:41.647
2:51.508
2:43.708
2:41.921
*2:31.415
3:53.736*
2:41.32
3:08.988
3:17.977
3:07.116
2:44.152
2:45.65
Ao12: 2:52.3987


----------



## One Wheel (Jul 27, 2017)

Round 61a
To sub-1:30
Yuxin Blue M
Yau
Ao12: 1:33.58 (0/3)
1:41.75, (1:43.51), 1:31.58, 1:28.97, 1:27.53, 1:25.64, 1:40.44, (1:23.75), 1:38.01, 1:42.09, 1:29.92, 1:29.82

Round 61b
Ao12: 1:42.48 (0/3)
1:57.29, 1:34.60, 1:45.49, 1:44.89, 1:43.18, 1:32.91, 1:50.01+, 1:33.97, (1:24.84), 1:40.30+, (2:05.94), 1:42.14


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 1, 2017)

Round 61a:
sub-1:15
Moyu Weisu
Reduction
ao12: 1:15.38-> 1:12.93, (1:24.35), 1:21.68, 1:22.68, 1:07.00, 1:20.62, 1:14.77, 1:21.94, 1:07.33, 1:07.65, (1:06.98), 1:17.21


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 8, 2017)

End of round 61
asdfghijlohhnhn, sub 3:30: A 3:15.012/B 2:52.398 (2/3)
DV cuber, sub 1:40: A 1:38.713 (1/3)
One Wheel, sub 1:30: A 1:33.58/B 1:42.48 (0/3)
Bogdan, sub 1:15: A 1:17.21 (0/3)
T1_M0, sub 1:10: A 1:15.71 (0/3)
GarethBert11, sub 1:10: A 1:12.56/ B 1:10.23 (0/3)
LegendaryMJS, sub 1:10: A 1:09.84/B 1:09.97 (2/3)
Me, sub 50: A, 53.448/ B 51.798 (0/3)

Round 62A:


Spoiler



1. F' Uw U2 R B R B Uw' R' Uw2 L2 U2 L Fw2 L2 D Fw2 B2 L' D B2 Rw2 D U2 R B' Fw2 Rw' L' Uw D Fw' Uw2 R' F2 U Fw Uw' B' Fw'

2. B Uw U R2 Fw U2 Rw2 D' Rw' L2 R' Fw' L2 Uw' B2 F' Uw' F2 Uw2 Fw L2 D2 L2 B2 Fw Uw2 B F2 R2 D' Uw' L2 U' D Uw2 Fw' L2 Fw' L2 Uw2

3. L' U Rw B' Uw' Fw U F R D2 Fw B2 Rw2 L D2 Fw' Uw' Fw' F' Uw B L' Rw B2 D2 Uw Fw' D2 F' Rw' Fw' U R B' L' U B Uw2 R Rw'

4. L2 Fw2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 D2 U Fw L Uw' L2 U Rw Fw2 Rw B' U2 D' F' U' R' Fw B2 Rw2 U2 R' Uw' B2 Uw' L Uw B' F2 D F' D2 U'

5. B' Rw R' F B2 Uw' Fw' Uw' F B2 U' L2 B2 R' F' L Rw' R F L U F' Uw B' R L2 Rw D2 R2 U' R2 Fw' D Rw2 R2 U F' Rw2 F2 D2

6. Rw2 L Uw' R' L2 Uw' D Rw D' F Fw Uw2 Fw' B' Uw2 Rw' B2 R' L2 B D' R U' Rw2 Fw2 F U' L B L2 B L' D2 L2 U Uw2 D' F' B' Fw

7. Fw2 B2 L' B' Rw U2 R' D2 Uw B D2 R B' R2 Rw Uw' L' B' D B2 L' R Uw2 R D' Uw2 F B' U2 Uw2 Rw' Fw L2 Uw F2 Fw' R2 U2 Rw2 Uw

8. F D2 Rw D F' Rw2 U Uw' B' R' U' R' F D' R2 Uw2 B2 Rw Uw2 L2 U Fw2 B' Uw' F2 U Uw R2 L' B' Rw Fw2 R B2 Fw R2 Fw2 F2 L' Fw

9. U2 B' R2 F Fw' Rw2 R D' B' D R' Rw' F' D' F' B' Fw L' Uw2 B U' Rw R F R Uw L2 D2 B Rw2 L2 R2 Fw' U' Rw2 B D Rw Uw2 U

10. F R2 L2 Uw' U R' B' D R' Rw2 L2 B Fw2 Rw F2 U' B F2 R' D' F2 Uw' B' L' D2 U' L2 B2 Uw2 F2 B Fw Uw' R2 B D2 F' D' U F'

11. F' B' R' F U2 Fw2 U' Fw' D2 F2 Fw2 L Uw R2 B F D2 B' F2 D2 Uw Fw2 B2 Uw' D F2 Fw U' R' Fw' U' Fw Rw2 R2 D' Fw F' R2 L2 U'

12. F Uw2 Rw' D' U' Fw D2 L U2 F2 B2 U' F' U' Fw L B Uw' F2 L' B2 R L B2 L2 U2 D2 Rw2 F' R B2 D2 B D2 L U2 Rw2 L D' L'


Round 62B:


Spoiler



1. U' R B Rw' U' D2 R' D2 Fw2 B2 F L' B2 Rw R' B2 L2 Fw D L R' Rw' F' R' B2 Fw' L' D' U2 Rw Uw' L2 D' Rw2 L2 D2 F' Fw R B2

2. U' Fw2 Uw2 B R F R Uw' Rw' Fw' L R Uw' B2 R2 B' Uw R U Rw' Uw' F' Uw2 D2 R2 Uw' B2 Fw D' B' Uw2 F' R U Rw2 R D2 R2 L D'

3. B2 D' B2 F2 R Uw' D2 F' R' Fw D' Uw L2 B' L2 F' D Rw2 Uw L' D2 F' Uw' B' Uw2 L' D2 R' L' Uw2 B2 Uw R B2 Rw B Uw L' D B'

4. B' D' F R D2 F' R Fw R2 Uw' R B2 Uw Fw2 R Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' D B' F2 D L Rw Uw L2 Rw Uw U Fw F' B' L U Fw' U2 Fw2 L2 D2

5. Fw L' F' L2 F' R F' L Uw R2 Uw2 R' F Rw' U' D L' Fw2 B' L' R2 B' Rw' D' F2 L' D Rw D' B L B F D' U2 F' L' Rw2 D L'

6. U' R Uw2 Rw' D' U2 Fw' Uw Fw Rw' B' L2 F' R' Uw B U' Rw D' Uw B' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 D U' B2 Uw' B Rw U D Rw' R2 U2 R U Fw F'

7. Rw L2 F' B' L Fw' L Fw D' B2 U L2 R2 F R D' Fw2 Uw Fw2 U' R2 B' Fw R B Uw2 Rw D2 Rw Fw2 Rw F' U2 R L2 Uw U2 L' Fw' U

8. D Rw' U' D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw R D Fw' Uw' Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw2 U' L' Rw R2 U2 B' D U Rw' R' U2 R' B D' U2 R2 Rw' D' Uw L2 B F R' Uw

9. D' Rw' D' L F' Fw' Uw2 B F2 U B' R2 Fw B' Uw2 Rw2 F D2 U B2 Fw R L' Fw B2 D Rw2 Uw' B' Fw Uw' F2 B' Uw Rw2 R2 L' Uw' L' R'

10. Fw' Rw B2 F2 L2 B2 Fw U2 Fw2 L' Fw' L' Rw' Fw' F' D' B2 F2 Fw' Rw Uw R' L F' B2 R' B F' Uw' F' Rw2 F2 B' U B U2 B' Fw' D F

11. Rw L2 B' D' R2 F B2 Rw' F D U B' F Rw2 F' R' L2 U B Fw2 Uw' L2 R2 B Rw2 B2 F2 L Rw2 D' U' L F2 D2 Rw R2 B Uw' Rw2 B'

12. U L2 Rw2 D U' R F' Uw D Fw2 R Uw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 U' Fw2 B' F' Rw2 R2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw F Uw' D2 Fw2 B' F' D2 U2 F2 B U2 B2 D2 Fw L2


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 9, 2017)

round 62a
cube: wuque
method: still pure reduction to CFOP
race to sub-1
*12:* 01:07.27 
*11:* 00:58.08 
*10:* 01:11.37 
*9:* 01:12.13 
*8:* 00:59.10
*7:* 00:59.68 
*6:* 01:12.11 x
*5:* 01:06.46 
*4:* 01:01.02 
*3:* 00:57.97 x
*2:* 01:04.05 
*1:* 01:03.95 

average: 01:04.31


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 9, 2017)

Round 62A
Sub-1:10
Yau
WuQue M

Ao12: 1:03.87

Time List: 1:04.92, 1:04.70, 57.43, 1:02.75, 1:04.45, (55.89), 59.00, (1:12.04), 1:06.20, 1:01.35, 1:08.50, 1:09.45


----------



## Clutchcuber (Aug 9, 2017)

Round 1
Cube: COSMIC Wuque M
Race to sub 1:30
Method: Reduction
Average: 1:38.14
Time list: 1:50.08, 1:31.93, 1:27.24, 1:36.41, 1:46.09
1. Fw' F R' L D' Uw' L2 U' D F2 U' Fw2 F' Uw' Rw' Uw R F2 Fw D' R U Rw R' D R B2 Rw B F L' D R2 Uw U' F' U F B2 Fw2
2. Rw R' F' U Fw' Rw' R2 L2 B Fw2 L2 F2 B2 Fw R Uw' R2 Uw D' R' F2 R' B D' B Uw' F R2 Uw2 U2 B' F U' Rw' D2 B' U2 F Rw' Fw
3. L' R U D B' U2 L2 Uw' D2 Fw' R' D2 Rw' Uw L U2 B' Rw' B Uw R B2 D' L R' Rw2 Fw Rw2 L D F2 Fw' L2 Uw2 F' Fw' D' L' Rw2 R
4. U2 Uw' Rw D Uw B' L U Rw L' U' D Rw2 U2 Rw L Fw F2 R Uw Rw' B' U2 Fw2 U2 F' Uw Fw2 B2 Rw2 D' B Fw2 Uw Rw B L R Uw2 F'
5. Fw U2 L B Rw' U' B Uw D' Rw' D' R' U2 R2 Rw' B' L' Fw L R' U' R2 U F' U D2 L2 Fw R' L2 Fw2 U Fw2 Rw2 R U' Rw B' Uw' L


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 10, 2017)

Firstly it's round 62a not round 1
Secondly it's average of 12 format and thirdly please only paste the scrambles on your thread if they are the ones in the spoiler of @Ordway Persyn


Clutchcuber said:


> Round 1
> Cube: COSMIC Wuque M
> Race to sub 1:30
> Method: Reduction
> ...


----------



## Malkom (Aug 10, 2017)

Round 62 sub50
Wuque - Yau
Average A: 52.12
53.17, 50.90, 53.07, 49.83, (49.57), 55.58, 51.97, 51.27, 50.59, 50.46, 54.27, (59.06)
Pretty bad

Average B: 51.10
49.55, 53.39, 50.31, (1:00.13), 52.13, 54.60, (45.43), 56.40, 48.46, 48.33, 51.80, 46.01
Pretty standard


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 10, 2017)

Round 62A
Race to sub 1:10
Qiyi Wuque
Yau+Reduction

Ao12: *1:06.95 (1/3)
1:23.18*, 1:00.17, *DNF(Pop),* 1:02.25, 1:04.81, 1:01.15, 1:00.37, 1:14.38+, 1:03.41, 1:07.85, 1:11.94, 59.29

Been Improving at Yau recently.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 10, 2017)

Round 62B
Sub-1:05
Cubicle WuQue M
Yau

Ao12: 59.14 Sub 1 average. Not bad. Happy with that.

Time List: 1:03.38, 59.68, 1:01.95, 54.03, 1:00.71, 56.29, 57.86, 55.83, 56.99, (1:10.82), 1:04.76, (51.03(PB!!))


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 10, 2017)

Round 62A:
sub-1:15
Moyu Weisu
Reduction
Ao12 : 1:17.10
Times: 1:17.07, 1:21.59, 1:11.22, (2:00.51), 1:24.29, 1:18.33, 1:13.83, 1:20.76, 1:11.84, 1:11.66, 1:20.43, (1:03.54)

Round 62B:
Ao12: 1:14.96
Times: 1:11.97, (1:35.10), 1:16.56, 1:20.30, 1:21.56, 1:18.24, 1:13.15, (1:04.04), 1:12.35, 1:15.23, 1:13.51, 1:06.70


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 10, 2017)

R62A, sub 50 (Wuque, Hoya)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-10
avg of 12: 53.640

Time List:
55.165, 50.212, 58.871, 55.612, (38.294), 54.266, 53.201, 51.805, 46.285, 55.337, (1:07.799), 55.646
PB2 single, bad avg.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 14, 2017)

Round 62B
Race to Sub 1:10
Wuque
Yau

Ao12: 1:05.66 (2/3)
1:00.61, (1:28.77), 1:05.07, 1:02.89, 59.39, 1:03.93, 1:12.49, (55.23), 1:14.56, 1:03.44, 1:10.16, 1:04.05

I'm happy with my improvement from last month


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 15, 2017)

R62B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-14
avg of 12: 49.070

Time List:
47.576, 52.190, 49.767, 50.568, 47.570, 50.089, (55.887), 52.065, 48.280, 46.780, 45.817, (44.460)

YAY!


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 17, 2017)

QiYi stickerless 4x4, Yau
Race to sub 1:00

Round 62a:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-17
avg of 12: 1:15.88

Time List:
1. 1:10.07
2. 1:14.98
3. (DNF(1:38.13)) (messed up parity alg and gave up)
4. 1:11.71 
5. 1:13.11 
6. 1:24.80 
7. 1:24.17 
8. 1:16.70 
9. (1:07.11)
10. 1:08.35 
11. 1:17.63 
12. 1:17.21

Round 62b:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-17
avg of 12: 1:18.62

Time List:
1. 1:19.84
2. 1:21.41 
3. (1:29.38) 
4. 1:20.38 
5. 1:13.43 
6. 1:22.41 
7. (1:06.17) 
8. 1:26.15 
9. 1:11.94 
10. 1:25.14 
11. 1:18.08 
12. 1:07.39


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 20, 2017)

End of round 62
Clutch cuber, sub 1:30: A (Ao5) 1:38.14 (0/3)
Bogdan, sub 1:15: A 1:17.10, B 1:14.96 (1/3)
GarethBert11, sub 1:10: A 1:06.95, B 1:05.66 (2/3)
LegedaryMJS, sub 1:10: A 1:03.87 *(3/3)* sub 1:05: B 59.14 (1/3)
bubbagrub, sub 1:00: A 1:15.88, B 1:18.62 (0/3)
cuber314159, sub 1:00: A 1:04.31 (0/3)
Malkom, sub 50: A 52.12, B 51.10 (0/3)
Me, sub 50: A 53.640, B 49.070 (1/3)

LegendaryMJS graduated sub 1:10!!

Round 63A:


Spoiler



1. R2 Fw2 U2 D' R' F2 L U D' B Rw D2 U2 R U2 D R' Rw L F2 D2 Uw2 B Rw2 L2 B' R2 Fw D' Uw B' Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw' D L U' B'

2. Fw U2 Fw U2 Rw' D' Rw2 L' R' B2 L' B' Uw2 U2 R2 Uw2 U D' B Uw B D' R2 L2 Uw F2 L2 R' U' F2 D' Uw' F L U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw L' B2

3. R' U' L' F' B D' Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 D' Uw' R' L' Rw2 F Fw U' L' B2 Fw' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 R' Rw Uw2 Rw' U' L' D' Rw' D Uw F2 L2 R2 F2

4. Uw B R B D2 U2 L' F Uw2 Rw2 L' R D2 Fw2 L2 R' B2 L U2 F B2 L2 F2 D' Uw' Rw U2 Fw2 L Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' L F2 Fw' L Fw' B

5. Uw Fw2 L' Fw D2 R' U D B2 R' L Uw' Fw' U R' D' F L' U D B2 Uw2 D2 U F2 U2 Uw L' F L' R D' Rw' D' F' Uw R B2 L' Uw'

6. D2 L Uw B2 R' F Rw' R Uw' B2 F D L2 Uw2 U2 D' F2 L Uw' B D L' B2 D2 B' L' Fw U' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F' R2 Rw2 B' D' U' B U2 D2

7. Fw' U Uw2 B2 U2 L2 R F R' D F D2 Uw L U' B R2 B D' U Rw2 U' L2 D2 Fw2 F2 D R2 F2 Uw2 D Fw2 Uw2 U D B Rw L' Fw' Uw'

8. B' Uw R' B' R2 F2 B2 R F' Rw Fw' U2 L B Rw2 Fw' D Fw2 Rw L F B2 Rw' Fw' Rw F' U D' B2 F' Fw Uw R' Uw' D Rw' B F' U2 L

9. Fw Rw' L2 F2 R D' L B2 Uw' D2 B Rw' Fw' Uw2 F' Fw2 Rw Uw' L Fw2 D2 R2 L' Uw2 U2 D Fw' R' L' B' L U' Rw' F2 B Uw2 Rw' D2 U' Rw

10. D2 L2 B F2 R L' Uw2 U D R' L2 Fw' L' R2 Uw' Rw' L2 U Fw L' Uw' L' B' L' Uw' F2 U Uw' R2 F2 Fw' R2 B L Fw2 D2 R2 U' Uw' D2

11. R2 Rw2 Uw' U' Fw2 U Fw' U Fw2 L' Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw B2 Uw2 Fw U2 Rw' D L2 R' Rw2 B2 Uw' U R2 B' Rw2 Uw' L' Rw U2 Uw' L' D2 Fw L D B2

12. F2 B2 Fw' U' D Uw2 F2 D2 R' L Uw' Rw2 L2 B' U' L2 Rw' B D B Rw F D2 L Uw' Fw2 R B Rw' Uw L' U2 L' Uw2 D2 Fw2 D2 F D2 Fw2



Round 63B:


Spoiler



1. Fw' D B Uw B2 F R' B2 Uw Fw' D' L' F' R F2 Rw2 Fw L2 Fw Rw Fw L Rw' B' Rw' R' U' R' Uw F B D Fw Uw' Fw2 U' L2 B Rw R'

2. D2 Rw U2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' F' R2 Fw L B2 L2 U2 Uw2 R' Fw2 L2 B U D' B' R2 Rw2 B Fw' D' L' D L2 U F B R' Uw2 Rw Uw Rw2 Uw2 R Uw

3. R2 L Rw' D Uw' Rw2 B L R' Uw2 Fw2 U F' R2 L Fw2 Uw Rw2 L' U2 Rw F Fw' U2 B' Rw R B2 F2 R Fw R Rw L' F2 Rw' R' Uw' R2 D2

4. B' Rw2 D' L' F' B L2 F L Rw Fw' Rw Uw' B Uw' F Rw2 Uw2 L Uw F' U Rw2 F2 B' D' Uw R F' L2 Fw' Uw2 F2 R' F Uw L' Fw U Rw

5. R L2 B Uw R D2 B F2 Uw' Rw' D' F Rw' Fw' B2 F2 Rw2 D2 Rw' F2 U F2 D U2 Fw Uw2 U B2 Fw' L' R2 Fw Uw F' U R' D' R2 Rw' L'

6. B2 F D Fw' U2 D B' U2 R2 Fw Uw' F R' F2 U F' L2 D Fw' F L2 B2 Uw' Fw' B2 Uw' L Rw Fw L' Rw B' F R2 Fw2 B L' Fw' R2 B2

7. B' R' L' Rw D2 Uw R2 Rw' D' R2 Rw2 U F2 R Uw B Rw2 B' L' Fw' D2 L' B L2 B' Fw R' L U' B' U2 Uw L R' B L' R2 U2 L' F'

8. B' Rw' U' Uw' F' B Fw R' F2 Uw Rw' L' D' L' B' R Fw L R' Rw' U2 Fw2 U2 B' Rw' U2 Uw2 Fw2 D Uw F2 U2 R' D' B2 D B' F'
Rw' B

9. B' Uw' F2 U Fw L' R2 F2 D F2 Rw R' U D2 F Fw R B Rw2 B2 Rw2 B' R Fw2 U' L D2 F Uw' B2 D' Fw2 F2 Rw Uw2 Fw' F' Uw2 L' Uw2

10. Rw D2 Rw2 D2 R' F2 Rw' R2 Fw L B2 F2 D R2 L F2 U2 F Uw D2 Fw' Rw' D L2 F2 D' U2 B' R' Uw2 U2 D' B2 L Rw' R2 F' U D2 F'

11. D Fw R' Uw R Fw2 R Uw2 R2 Rw' B' F' L Rw F' L2 D F B2 D L2 Rw U Rw U' D' F2 Uw R2 Rw2 Uw' L Uw F' R2 D R' D Uw R'

12. D Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw' B' U F B D U Rw Uw2 U Rw2 D2 R2 D' Fw' R U Rw' L2 U' F' Uw2 F' D2 Rw D Fw' B Rw2 B2 Rw2 U2 L' F L2 Uw'


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 20, 2017)

QiYi stickerless 4x4, Yau
Race to sub 1:00

Round 63a:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-20
avg of 12: 1:26.05

Time List:
1. 1:30.92
2. 1:19.20
3. 1:27.38
4. 1:23.06
5. 1:34.02
6. 1:16.86
7. 1:24.10 
8. 1:24.04
9. 1:33.59 
10. (1:14.59) 
11. 1:27.34 
12. (1:43.38)

Well, that went badly...

Round 63b

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-24
avg of 12: 1:21.24

Time List:
1. 1:29.44
2. (1:10.55) 
3. 1:29.88 
4. 1:28.43 
5. 1:19.41 
6. (1:30.30) 
7. 1:13.25 
8. 1:24.52 
9. 1:15.01 
10. 1:17.02 
11. 1:16.84 
12. 1:18.57 

:-( Not much better...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 21, 2017)

R63A, sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-20
avg of 12: 49.567

Time List:
(1:00.675), 48.986, 46.937, 47.626, (45.205), 48.094, 50.891, 45.882, 48.428, 54.470, 56.464, 47.895
Wasn't expecting another sub 50.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 21, 2017)

63A
Sub 1:10
Yau
Wuque

Ao12: 1:15.44
1:09.51, 1:40.28, (1:51.54), 1:09.43, 1:11.85, 1:16.19, 1:12.73, 1:06.65, 1:06.03, 1:25.73, (1:00.02), 1:15.98

Forgot to lube my cube until the last 2 solves. Clearly not warming up.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 22, 2017)

63A
Sub-1:05
Yau
Cubicle WuQue M

Ao12: 1:04.81

Time List: 1:06.17, 1:08.93, (57.49), (1:15.52), 1:07.46, 1:04.88, 1:04.26, 59.27, 1:02.59, 1:08.46, 1:03.73, 1:02.43

63B
Sub-1:05
Yau
Cubicle WuQue M

Ao12: 1:01.21

Time List: 56.07, 1:05.31, 58.07, 1:03.56, 1:08.19, 1:06.42, 54.80, 1:09.24, 55.81, (51.19), (1:16.50), 54.66


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 23, 2017)

63B
Sub 1:10
Yau
Wuque

Ao12: 1:13.14
1:01.66, (DNF(1:29.84)), 1:04.56+, 1:07.54, (59.26), 1:15.60, 1:00.73, 1:45.89, 1:07.01, 1:17.43, 1:28.33, 1:02.67


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 23, 2017)

R63B
Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-23
avg of 12: 51.046

Time List:
58.876, 44.568, 53.671, 56.190, 41.609, 51.111, 53.446, (1:16.530), (38.172), 47.031, 49.063, 54.891

I actually predicted the 38 after i got the 1:16.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 29, 2017)

Race to sub 1:45
Method: Meyer
Cube: Kungfu Cangfeng

Round 63a
Ao12: 1:46.95

1:38.43, 1:45.78, 1:52.43, 1:47.51, 1:44.46, (2:02.65), (1:36.79), 1:51.92, 1:54.13, 1:43.80, 1:39.84, 1:51.18


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 29, 2017)

End of round 63:
muchaho, Sub 1:45: A 1:46.95 (0/3)
GarethBert, Sub 1:10: A 1:15.44, B 1:13.14 (0/3)
LegendaryMJS, Sub 1:05: A 1:04.81, B 1:01.21 *(3/3) *
bubbagrub, Sub 1:00: A: 1:26.05, B 1:21.24 (0/3)
me, Sub 50: A: 49.567, B 51.046 (0/3)

LegendaryMJS graduates again!

Round 64A


Spoiler



1. R U2 Rw' U2 Fw F' R' Rw' L' F2 B2 L Uw Rw' U2 B2 R2 Rw2 B' Rw R' D2 U2 B2 Rw2 B Rw D' Uw' L F B' Rw' Fw B F U' D' Uw B
2. Uw' F Rw L B' Rw B2 Rw' U' Rw2 D U2 L Rw' B' Rw2 F' Fw' R F Uw B L U2 L U' L U R' F2 B2 U' Uw2 L2 F' U D' B' Uw F2
3. R2 D2 Rw2 Uw U2 Fw' Uw2 R' Fw' R' B2 Fw2 F2 D' B F L2 F Fw B2 U Fw Rw2 R' B' F L Fw2 U' L' Rw2 R2 Uw' F D R' B' R U' R2
4. U' L' D2 Fw' B2 R Uw F2 R' D' U L U D Uw' B2 F U D2 F2 Rw' B' Uw' Fw U2 Rw U' Uw2 D' Rw' L2 B R' L' Uw2 L B' F2 U2 D'
5. U2 L' R Rw2 Fw' B2 R' D2 U2 B Rw2 Fw' U' Rw' D' B2 Fw U2 L2 U2 Rw2 U2 R' F Fw' L' U D F' R U2 D' Fw' B' U2 Rw2 L' Uw2 R U
6. B2 R' D F2 Uw B2 Rw R B' U2 Rw2 L R' U2 Uw' R' B Uw' Rw B' U2 R' F2 Uw2 L F2 R F' R' Uw' D2 R2 Uw' F2 U D2 B2 D' Fw2 B'
7. R' Fw2 L2 Uw F2 Fw R' F2 R2 Fw2 D' F R B R F L2 D2 L Fw2 F2 B Rw L R U' Fw2 R F2 Rw2 B2 F Rw F Uw' D F' D' U' R2
8. Uw' U2 F' L B' Fw' Rw Uw2 F' U2 D L2 Uw B' Fw Rw' Fw' L' R U L2 U R Uw' L' Uw F2 Fw2 U Fw U2 L2 D' B2 Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw' F' U
9. Fw' L2 D2 B2 Fw' L' B' D2 Rw' F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 Rw2 L' B R D2 Fw D Uw2 Fw R D' R D F2 Uw L2 Uw2 Fw F' B' U' R' Uw B2
10. Rw' L Uw R2 B2 F' U Fw2 Rw2 F2 U2 L2 Uw' L Uw' Fw2 Rw' F2 D' Rw B Uw' B2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U Fw2 L2 Fw U Rw U F' R Rw B' Fw L'
11. F2 L' F' L' R2 B2 F2 Rw B2 F L2 Rw U' L2 Fw Uw' Fw2 D B2 U F Rw2 Uw2 R U2 Uw2 Rw2 U' L' Fw' D' U Uw2 R2 L2 U2 D2 Uw Rw2 R
12. F Uw' Rw2 Fw' L B2 L F2 D' Rw' U F B L R F2 D' R L2 Rw2 B' D2 R2 U2 B Rw D B' F' Uw2 Rw' D' R D' Rw2 Fw2 D' R' F Uw'


Round 64B:


Spoiler



1. Fw' D2 Uw' U2 F' B Uw B R' U F' B' L' D B L D2 F Rw R' U' R2 Uw2 D Rw Uw L D2 B L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 Rw R B' F Uw
2. Uw' B2 L2 Rw2 F B2 R Fw' D2 L2 Uw' D' Rw2 R2 F R D2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 Uw2 L D' R Uw' L2 D R' Rw' B2 Fw' U' Uw2 F' R' D' R2
3. Uw' B2 Fw' R' B' U2 Fw D' Rw U2 D' F D Fw2 D2 Uw B' Fw2 F' D L D F2 Fw' L' B2 L' U B2 F D' B' Uw' R' L F B' D' U Fw
4. R' L2 U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 B' D2 Uw Rw' Uw2 F' U' L2 B2 Rw' D B' D' B R2 Rw D' L2 Rw' R Fw B2 Rw Fw' Uw' B' Uw2 U' F L Fw2 F' Rw' Uw
5. Uw Fw D2 L U' B U R' U' Rw2 F' R U' R Uw B2 Uw' Fw2 U2 B R L' F' Rw2 F2 R U' Fw' L D F D' Fw' R F D' Rw2 D R2 D'
6. D2 Rw B2 R D2 U2 R L' D Uw2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L' Fw B2 L2 Rw' F' R' Rw L' U2 F R2 Fw2 R' Rw2 F' D U Rw2 D F2 U R' D U'
7. B2 R' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 L F' Uw' F B' L2 R' U B Uw U2 Fw2 F R Uw2 R2 U2 F' L' Fw B Rw R L' B2 F2 Fw R2 F B2 L' U2 Uw' Rw'
8. L' U2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 F2 D' Uw' R' L2 U2 R Rw Fw' B R D2 F Fw2 U Fw F' Uw' B2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw R' L' Rw' U Fw' U2 D R2 Uw2 D'
9. L D' Fw' B L' D' Fw' B2 R' F' B' U' Rw2 B' Uw2 F2 Uw' F' Rw Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw D Fw2 B U' D L2 Fw' Uw Rw L Fw' U' Rw2 U2 F L' U
10. U' Uw Rw' B Rw' F2 Fw B2 L2 Fw D2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Uw Fw L' U2 B2 R B' F2 D2 B' D2 L2 U Rw' U D2 Rw' Fw' L B' Rw2 D2 Fw' B Rw
11. D2 R Rw' L' F Fw' R' D' Fw' U2 F' B' Rw' F' U B2 D' F L' Rw' D' U' R' Uw Fw L2 R Rw2 F2 Fw' R Fw U2 F U D' Uw B2 L2 B
12. U2 Fw' R Rw2 Uw F' Rw' F' B2 Uw2 L Uw B' L' Rw F2 R2 Uw' U' Rw F2 R2 L' F' Uw' Rw' L2 U D' Uw2 Rw' Uw' R' D L' U2 Uw2 B F Fw


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 31, 2017)

Round 64A
Sub-1: This will take a while...
Cubicle WuQue M
Yau

Ao12: 1:02.85

Time List: (1:09.99), 1:05.59, 56.50, 57.74, 1:08.91, 59.56, 1:05.23, 1:05.98, (53.61), 1:03.40, 1:05.04, 1:00.59


----------



## Malkom (Aug 31, 2017)

Round 64 sub50
Wuque - Yau
A: 50.88
Ao12: 50.88
46.64, 45.21, 51.49, 49.04, 56.19, 49.89, 53.62, (57.75), 45.85, 55.90, 54.98, (44.50)
meh


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 1, 2017)

64
Sub 1:10
Wuque
Yau

A
Ao12: 1:06.33 (1/3)
1:15.91, 1:09.07, 57.94, 1:17.21, 1:15.19, 56.79, 1:04.59, (49.17), 59.08, 1:05.20, 1:02.31, (1:34.86)

B:
Ao12: 1:04.20 (2/3)
1:10.20, 1:01.46, 1:08.82, 59.11, (1:25.17), 59.30, 1:05.57, 59.30, (54.54), 57.58, 1:12.45, 1:08.20

Decided to dissemble, cleaned, lubed, and tensioned it. Works better and a couple of sub-1s. Here we go again...


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2017)

round 64a
method: still pure reduction to CFOP
cube: wuque
race to sub-1
*12:* 01:14.69 x
*11:* 01:06.95 
*10:* 00:56.78 
*9:* 01:02.50 
*8:* 01:04.56 
*7:* 00:51.70 
*6:* 01:05.11 
*5:* 01:02.94 
*4:* 00:45.38 x PB
*3:* 00:56.05 
*2:* 00:59.81 
*1:* 00:50.89 

average: 00:59.73 (1/3)


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Sep 8, 2017)

Round 64b
Cubicle WuQue M
Yau
Sub-1

Ao12: 1:00.23

Time List: 1:06.77, 55.45, 1:02.28, 1:04.53, (1:16.76), (53.15), 57.70, 57.47, 59.10, 59.68, 1:02.13, 57.26


----------



## Michael DeLaRosa (Sep 10, 2017)

64A
Cubicle WuQue M
Yau
Sub 40

Ao12- 41.68 
43.38, 35.68, 36.16, 44.48, (33.76), (49.88), 42.50, 47.38, 44.72, 42.13, 40.75, 39.64
64 B
A012- 42.86
40.93, 45.31, 47.54, 42.23, 43.54, 39.93, (53.07), 40.84, (38.84), 42.79, 40.78, 44.69


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 11, 2017)

Round 64A
DIY Yuxin Blue M
Yau
To sub-1:30
Ao12: 1:38.08
1:24.54, 1:26.59, 1:35.97, 1:35.11, (1:15.96), 1:38.31, (2:03.42), 1:42.94, 1:41.34, 1:30.93, 1:50.81, 1:54.22


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 14, 2017)

round 64b
cube: wuque
method: pure reduction to CFOP

*12:* 00:55.60 
*11:* 00:53.75 
*10:* 01:07.92 x
*9:* 00:44.39 x PB
*8:* 01:00.03 
*7:* 01:01.38 
*6:* 01:02.97 
*5:* 01:04.39 
*4:* 00:57.22 
*3:* 01:00.67 
*2:* 01:00.22 
*1:* 00:52.96 

average: 00:58.92

solves 2+3: non cuber watching


----------



## schaek (Sep 17, 2017)

After 900 solves since last year, and thousands 2-3 years ago, my best average of 12 was 1.14; best average of 100: 1.18. But I don't know where you get your scrambles, because my pb of 3-5 and 12 is broken.
3: 1:05.426
5: 1.06.584
12: 1:11.217

I just bought a Wuque (no M) and started solving again, did 250-300 solves with it. Ofcourse I must have been lucky with the scrambles, because even with a double parity, I managed 1:07.410. So I'm still going for sub 1:15. And this is 1.


Round 64A
Sub-1.15.
WuQue
Yau

Ao12: 1:11.217

12 17-sep-2017 12:33:36 - 01:25.456 (1)
11 17-sep-2017 12:31:56 - 01:03.936 (/)
10 17-sep-2017 12:30:23 - 01:05.144 (/)
09 17-sep-2017 12:28:32 - 01:07.200 (/)
08 17-sep-2017 12:26:47 - 01:11.552 (1)
07 17-sep-2017 12:24:58 - 01:07.410 (2)
06 17-sep-2017 12:23:25 - 01:04.959 (1)
05 17-sep-2017 12:21:30 - 01:06.120 (1)
04 17-sep-2017 12:19:45 - 01:10.936 (1)
03 17-sep-2017 12:17:44 - 01:15.352 (2)
02 17-sep-2017 12:15:57 - 01:23.232 (1)
01 17-sep-2017 12:14:15 - 01:20.272 (/)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 17, 2017)

These are CS timer scrambles, they should be reliable. I'll also start round 65 later today for anyone wondering. I'm taking a little break from 4x4, so I just didn't keep up with this thread.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 18, 2017)

End of Round 64
One Wheel, sub 1:30: A 1:38.08 0/3
schaek, sub 1:15: A 1:11.217 1/3
GarethBert11, sub 1:10: A 1:06.33, B 1:04.20 2/3
LegendaryMJS, sub 1:00: A 1:02.85, B 1:00.23 0/3
cuber314159, sub 1:00: A 59.73, B 58.92 2/3
Malkom, sub 50: A 50.88 0/3
Michael DeLaRosa, sub 40: A 41.68, B 42.86 0/3

Start of Round 65:

R65A: 


Spoiler



1.R U2 D2 B L Rw' R2 F2 Uw Rw2 R' B Fw F2 L D2 R2 Fw B Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' D R2 Uw F2 Rw B L' Uw R B Rw U2 Rw' R Fw2 B D'
2. Fw L' Uw2 D Fw U' Uw2 F' U' B Uw B' D Uw R' F' Uw D2 L' D L2 B' D Uw Rw2 Uw2 L2 F Uw' Rw Uw D U L' B2 L U' Fw B U
3. D2 B' U L2 Rw2 U' R D2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 R U D R' B' Uw2 B2 U D' Fw R Uw' R2 D F Uw2 U' Rw2 U2 Rw2 Fw
4. Rw' L' D B' L D R Uw' L' U B F' Uw F2 D2 F D' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw U2 L2 F Rw Fw2 B' D' Rw' R Fw' R' D' R' L B' F Fw' U R'
5. U2 L2 U' Uw' R' Uw U' R' Fw F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D' B' D Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' L U' B2 L2 B D Fw2 R Fw' D2 B2 Rw B2 Fw' R2 L' Rw D' L2
6. L' D' B L' Rw2 Fw' D2 Fw R2 Fw2 D U' L' Fw2 U B2 D R' Fw2 R2 D2 Rw B2 U2 D L' F Uw' D' Fw' R' Fw' Uw' B U F' Fw2 D' L Fw
7. U' R' Rw' B' F2 Fw L F Uw Rw2 D' L' F' Uw U' D2 Fw' D F D U2 Rw2 U Rw U Fw' F' B L2 B2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 R2 Rw D2 Fw' Rw' L2
8. F2 D2 Rw' B Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 R' L Rw2 F' U2 D' R' D2 B F2 Uw' B' Fw Rw R' Uw B2 R Rw Uw2 U F Fw Rw2 R L2 Uw U' Rw2 L F Uw
9. R2 Rw2 L Fw' B' L Fw Rw Fw' L B2 Uw' B' D' U F2 R2 Fw B L' R' U' Rw' U F D2 U2 F' R' Rw2 D2 F L' D2 L D' Rw' R Uw' Rw'
10. U2 R2 Fw' R2 U' D B D2 R2 L' F' D' F' Rw2 Uw' B' D2 Fw Rw B Fw D2 B2 R' D' Uw U2 R Uw2 U' L D2 F' L Rw U' Rw L U2 F
11. B' R2 Rw' D' B' D2 Rw B2 R2 L Uw U Rw R' B2 Fw D2 B' Uw F' R F B L' Fw' L D' Uw' Rw Uw R2 Uw F' R2 F2 Fw' B Uw2 L Fw
12. L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L2 B2 U Uw B' L2 D U2 F Fw' B2 D' Fw2 B L F' Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw' U R D2 B R' L2 Fw F2 R2 Fw B2 R L' Fw2 L' Rw'



R65B


Spoiler



1. R B' D2 U2 Uw Fw' U L2 B Rw2 Uw B' Rw2 U' Rw2 F D B Rw2 F2 Fw B Uw' L Fw2 Rw' L2 Fw D' L2 Uw' B' Fw2 U' D F' Fw L Rw2 Fw'
2. Rw' B2 L' U' D2 B' Uw F2 Uw' L2 F L2 U F2 Rw L2 B' U B Rw2 L2 F' Rw B2 D2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F D' Uw' B F D F U2 Uw2 B2 L2 B'
3. U Uw B' F' Fw Uw Rw' U R2 Fw2 L B2 L U Fw F L' R' F' Uw R' Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' R L' Fw2 Uw' R Uw Fw2 U F2 Rw' Fw' F Rw Uw2 D
4. Fw' F2 R2 D2 F' Uw' Fw Uw2 B' D Uw2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw D Fw' Rw' L R2 Fw Rw2 B Rw2 D' Uw Fw Uw2 D' Rw F' R' L B2 F R' F D Uw' U
5. Uw2 L2 B2 U' D B L' R2 Fw2 R2 U' F2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U Rw2 F U' Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw' L Fw2 D B Rw B R' D' F2 U B' Fw' D L' D B
6. R' D Fw' U2 F' R' D' L2 Uw' R2 L Rw2 Fw' L Fw F' Uw2 Rw Uw2 L2 Rw Uw' F' U R' L2 D' R2 Uw2 Fw R' B2 R' L B2 R' Fw B' D F2
7. B' Fw' F' Uw' L2 Rw U' F' D' R B D F2 R Rw' B2 Rw B2 R Fw2 U' Uw L2 Fw2 U D2 R2 D' U' L R2 B U' Fw' L' R2 U' D' Rw F2
8. Fw L2 Uw2 B U Fw F2 D' B F2 R' F2 L2 F Fw2 R2 Fw Rw2 U2 F B' Fw R' D' L Rw2 U2 F' Fw' Rw U Rw' B U Uw2 Rw' Fw U R Fw'
9. D2 U2 B2 Uw' F2 R' Fw Rw2 Fw2 L' R' Rw U F2 B R' Rw F2 U' F' L D2 Rw' B R2 U L Rw Uw' F2 B Rw2 B2 Uw U' F Uw2 L2 Uw Rw2
10. D' L F' Fw' B' Rw2 B' D F R2 D2 F L' D' F' Uw' D2 U R2 Uw Fw' L2 F' D R Fw B Rw Uw' D' L2 F2 B' L' R' D L2 R' U Fw
11. F2 U' Uw2 R Fw' L B' D' Fw U Rw2 R Fw' Rw B2 D Uw2 Fw2 U2 F2 B R Uw Rw' Uw D' B' Rw2 U2 D2 B2 Uw' L' R2 B2 Fw2 U L R2 U'
12. Fw Rw Uw2 U2 Rw2 R Uw' L' B D Fw2 Rw D Fw U' F D' L2 Uw' Rw' D F' L' D L2 Fw D' Fw2 U Fw' U2 F Uw U' R2 Uw2 D' L' Fw' Rw


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 19, 2017)

65A
Sub 1:10
Wuque
Yau

Average of 12, 2017-09-19-19:29
Average: 59,71
Best: 54,34
Worst: 1:08,82
Standard Deviation: 4,00

1: 1:07,04
2: 59,70
3: 1:01,74
4: 59,02
5: 58,24
6: 56,69
7: 59,50
8: 56,44
9: 58,84
10: (54,34)
11: 59,87
12: (1:08,82) 

OMG... First Sub-1 average of 12


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Sep 19, 2017)

65A
Cubicle WuQue M
Yau
Sub-1

Ao12: 56.07

Time List: 1:06.56, (1:07.46), 57.42, 1:07.11, 56.60, 57.19, 57.74, 1:03.62, 56.04, 52.43, (51.81), 56.05

65B

Ao12: 59.63

Time List: 1:04.35, 1:04.21, 1:03.79, 56.18, 57.25, 1:00.48, 58.18, (52.52), 52.68, 1:00.69, 58.58, (1:10.49)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 24, 2017)

65B
Sub-1:00
Wuque
Yau

Average of 12, 2017-09-24-09:16
Average: 1:02,16

1: 1:04,45
2: 59,94
3: 58,15
4: 1:00,28
5: 1:02,12
6: 1:04,16
7: 1:00,90
8: 1:05,94
9: 1:00,78
10: (57,05)
11: (2:27,15)
12: 1:04,84 

11th solve, i got a pop, and three counting 1:00s. Sub-1 will take a long time...


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 25, 2017)

Round 65b
To sub-1:30
Yuxin Blue M
Yau
Ao12: 1:37.52
1:33.67, 1:55.30, 1:49.40, 1:29.86, 1:25.88, 1:35.02, (1:25.33), 1:26.25, (1:55.62), 1:32.51, 1:39.38+, 1:47.90

My fastest solve was actually a double parity.


----------



## mitja (Sep 28, 2017)

Round 65A
race to 1:15

wuque ( DIY magnetic)
Generated By csTimer on 2017-9-28
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1:05.36
worst: 1:25.18

mean of 3
current: 1:16.50 (σ = 3.01)
best: 1:11.62 (σ = 5.42)

avg of 5
current: 1:14.66 (σ = 2.30)
best: 1:12.60 (σ = 2.67)

avg of 12
current: 1:16.11 (σ = 3.95)
best: 1:16.11 (σ = 3.95)

Average: 1:16.11 (σ = 3.95)
Mean: 1:15.97

Time List:
1. 1:21.42 R U2 D2 B L Rw' R2 F2 Uw Rw2 R' B Fw F2 L D2 R2 Fw B Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' D R2 Uw F2 Rw B L' Uw R B Rw U2 Rw' R Fw2 B D' 
2. 1:15.14 Fw L' Uw2 D Fw U' Uw2 F' U' B Uw B' D Uw R' F' Uw D2 L' D L2 B' D Uw Rw2 Uw2 L2 F Uw' Rw Uw D U L' B2 L U' Fw B U 
3. 1:22.42 D2 B' U L2 Rw2 U' R D2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 R U D R' B' Uw2 B2 U D' Fw R Uw' R2 D F Uw2 U' Rw2 U2 Rw2 Fw 
4. 1:14.79 Rw' L' D B' L D R Uw' L' U B F' Uw F2 D2 F D' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw U2 L2 F Rw Fw2 B' D' Rw' R Fw' R' D' R' L B' F Fw' U R' 
5. 1:05.36 U2 L2 U' Uw' R' Uw U' R' Fw F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D' B' D Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' L U' B2 L2 B D Fw2 R Fw' D2 B2 Rw B2 Fw' R2 L' Rw D' L2 
6. 1:14.71 L' D' B L' Rw2 Fw' D2 Fw R2 Fw2 D U' L' Fw2 U B2 D R' Fw2 R2 D2 Rw B2 U2 D L' F Uw' D' Fw' R' Fw' Uw' B U F' Fw2 D' L Fw 
7. 1:25.18 U' R' Rw' B' F2 Fw L F Uw Rw2 D' L' F' Uw U' D2 Fw' D F D U2 Rw2 U Rw U Fw' F' B L2 B2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 R2 Rw D2 Fw' Rw' L2 
8. 1:09.60 F2 D2 Rw' B Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 R' L Rw2 F' U2 D' R' D2 B F2 Uw' B' Fw Rw R' Uw B2 R Rw Uw2 U F Fw Rw2 R L2 Uw U' Rw2 L F Uw 
9. 1:13.50 R2 Rw2 L Fw' B' L Fw Rw Fw' L B2 Uw' B' D' U F2 R2 Fw B L' R' U' Rw' U F D2 U2 F' R' Rw2 D2 F L' D2 L D' Rw' R Uw' Rw' 
10. 1:17.31 U2 R2 Fw' R2 U' D B D2 R2 L' F' D' F' Rw2 Uw' B' D2 Fw Rw B Fw D2 B2 R' D' Uw U2 R Uw2 U' L D2 F' L Rw U' Rw L U2 F 
11. 1:19.03 B' R2 Rw' D' B' D2 Rw B2 R2 L Uw U Rw R' B2 Fw D2 B' Uw F' R F B L' Fw' L D' Uw' Rw Uw R2 Uw F' R2 F2 Fw' B Uw2 L Fw 
12. 1:13.17 L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L2 B2 U Uw B' L2 D U2 F Fw' B2 D' Fw2 B L F' Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw' U R D2 B R' L2 Fw F2 R2 Fw B2 R L' Fw2 L' Rw'


----------



## schaek (Oct 4, 2017)

schaek said:


> After 900 solves since last year, and thousands 2-3 years ago, my best average of 12 was 1.14; best average of 100: 1.18. But I don't know where you get your scrambles, because my pb of 3-5 and 12 is broken.
> 3: 1:05.426
> 5: 1.06.584
> 12: 1:11.217
> ...




And now I broke my single PB.

Round 65A
Sub-1.15.
WuQue
Yau

Ao12: 1:11.661

12 4-okt-2017 15:25:46 01:20.065 (2)
11 4-okt-2017 15:24:14 01:03.385 (/)
10 4-okt-2017 15:22:30 01:09.752 (1)
9 4-okt-2017 15:20:50 01:13.337 (1)
8 4-okt-2017 15:19:04 01:16.049 (/)
7 4-okt-2017 15:17:18 01:11.920 (1)
6 4-okt-2017 15:15:31 01:19.640 (1)
5 4-okt-2017 15:13:40 01:05.392 (1)
4 4-okt-2017 15:11:47 01:16.456 (1)
3 4-okt-2017 15:10:05 01:11.680 (/)
2 4-okt-2017 15:08:25 00:55.896 (/) PB
1 4-okt-2017 15:06:19 01:09.000 (1)


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 5, 2017)

Round 65a
Sub 1:10
DIY WuQue M
Yau

Ao12: 1:15.14

Boo! Started and finished with a 1:20. Best was 1:02. Whole average was meh! 

I've stopped practicing 4x4, need to get back in to it!



Spoiler: times



Time List:
1. 1:20.29 (double parity)
2. 1:11.60 (double parity)
3. 1:09.80 (no parity)
4. 1:02.40 (no parity?)
5. 1:12.26 (OLL parity)
6. 1:22.14 (double parity)
7. 1:15.53 (no parity)
8. 1:19.13 (double parity)
9. 1:09.23 (no parity)
10. 1:16.70 (double parity)
11. 1.15.97 (OLL parity)
12. 1.20.84 (double parity)


----------



## schaek (Oct 11, 2017)

schaek said:


> And now I broke my single PB.
> 
> Round 65A
> Sub-1.15.
> ...




That's 3 times sub 1:15
Going for 1:10 now with 1:05 without parity and 1:15 with.

Round 65B
Sub-1.15
WuQue
Yau

Ao12: 1:14.000

12 11-okt-2017 12:23:04 01:08.879 (/)
11 11-okt-2017 12:21:26 01:06.073 (PLL)
10 11-okt-2017 12:19:42 01:13.951 (/)
9 11-okt-2017 12:17:37 01:18.200 (/)
8 11-okt-2017 12:15:52 01:14.737 (OLL)
7 11-okt-2017 12:14:01 01:23.311 (PLL)
6 11-okt-2017 12:12:03 01:25.751 (OLL&PLL)
5 11-okt-2017 12:10:12 01:14.977 (PLL)
4 11-okt-2017 12:08:23 01:16.319 (/)
3 11-okt-2017 12:06:11 01:07.431 (PLL)
2 11-okt-2017 12:04:23 01:10.024 (OLL)
1 11-okt-2017 12:01:56 01:12.176 (PLL)


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 9, 2017)

End of Round 65
One Wheel, sub 1:30: 0/3
schaek, sub 1:15: 3/3
GarethBert11, sub 1:10: 3/3
LegendaryMJS, sub 1:00: 2/3
cuber314159, sub 1:00: 2/3
Malkom, sub 50: 0/3
Michael DeLaRosa, sub 40: 0/3
pipkiksass, sub 1:10: 0/3
mitja, sub 1:15: 0/3

scrambles:

66a
1.R U2 D2 B L Rw' R2 F2 Uw Rw2 R' B Fw F2 L D2 R2 Fw B Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 B' D R2 Uw F2 Rw B L' Uw R B Rw U2 Rw' R Fw2 B D'
2. Fw L' Uw2 D Fw U' Uw2 F' U' B Uw B' D Uw R' F' Uw D2 L' D L2 B' D Uw Rw2 Uw2 L2 F Uw' Rw Uw D U L' B2 L U' Fw B U
3. D2 B' U L2 Rw2 U' R D2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 B2 R U D R' B' Uw2 B2 U D' Fw R Uw' R2 D F Uw2 U' Rw2 U2 Rw2 Fw
4. Rw' L' D B' L D R Uw' L' U B F' Uw F2 D2 F D' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw U2 L2 F Rw Fw2 B' D' Rw' R Fw' R' D' R' L B' F Fw' U R'
5. U2 L2 U' Uw' R' Uw U' R' Fw F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D' B' D Uw' Rw2 Fw' Rw' L U' B2 L2 B D Fw2 R Fw' D2 B2 Rw B2 Fw' R2 L' Rw D' L2
6. L' D' B L' Rw2 Fw' D2 Fw R2 Fw2 D U' L' Fw2 U B2 D R' Fw2 R2 D2 Rw B2 U2 D L' F Uw' D' Fw' R' Fw' Uw' B U F' Fw2 D' L Fw
7. U' R' Rw' B' F2 Fw L F Uw Rw2 D' L' F' Uw U' D2 Fw' D F D U2 Rw2 U Rw U Fw' F' B L2 B2 Uw' F2 D2 Fw2 R2 Rw D2 Fw' Rw' L2
8. F2 D2 Rw' B Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 R' L Rw2 F' U2 D' R' D2 B F2 Uw' B' Fw Rw R' Uw B2 R Rw Uw2 U F Fw Rw2 R L2 Uw U' Rw2 L F Uw
9. R2 Rw2 L Fw' B' L Fw Rw Fw' L B2 Uw' B' D' U F2 R2 Fw B L' R' U' Rw' U F D2 U2 F' R' Rw2 D2 F L' D2 L D' Rw' R Uw' Rw'
10. U2 R2 Fw' R2 U' D B D2 R2 L' F' D' F' Rw2 Uw' B' D2 Fw Rw B Fw D2 B2 R' D' Uw U2 R Uw2 U' L D2 F' L Rw U' Rw L U2 F
11. B' R2 Rw' D' B' D2 Rw B2 R2 L Uw U Rw R' B2 Fw D2 B' Uw F' R F B L' Fw' L D' Uw' Rw Uw R2 Uw F' R2 F2 Fw' B Uw2 L Fw
12. L2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L2 B2 U Uw B' L2 D U2 F Fw' B2 D' Fw2 B L F' Uw2 D' Fw2 Uw' U R D2 B R' L2 Fw F2 R2 Fw B2 R L' Fw2 L' Rw'

66b
1. R B' D2 U2 Uw Fw' U L2 B Rw2 Uw B' Rw2 U' Rw2 F D B Rw2 F2 Fw B Uw' L Fw2 Rw' L2 Fw D' L2 Uw' B' Fw2 U' D F' Fw L Rw2 Fw'
2. Rw' B2 L' U' D2 B' Uw F2 Uw' L2 F L2 U F2 Rw L2 B' U B Rw2 L2 F' Rw B2 D2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F D' Uw' B F D F U2 Uw2 B2 L2 B'
3. U Uw B' F' Fw Uw Rw' U R2 Fw2 L B2 L U Fw F L' R' F' Uw R' Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' R L' Fw2 Uw' R Uw Fw2 U F2 Rw' Fw' F Rw Uw2 D
4. Fw' F2 R2 D2 F' Uw' Fw Uw2 B' D Uw2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw D Fw' Rw' L R2 Fw Rw2 B Rw2 D' Uw Fw Uw2 D' Rw F' R' L B2 F R' F D Uw' U
5. Uw2 L2 B2 U' D B L' R2 Fw2 R2 U' F2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U Rw2 F U' Rw Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw' L Fw2 D B Rw B R' D' F2 U B' Fw' D L' D B
6. R' D Fw' U2 F' R' D' L2 Uw' R2 L Rw2 Fw' L Fw F' Uw2 Rw Uw2 L2 Rw Uw' F' U R' L2 D' R2 Uw2 Fw R' B2 R' L B2 R' Fw B' D F2
7. B' Fw' F' Uw' L2 Rw U' F' D' R B D F2 R Rw' B2 Rw B2 R Fw2 U' Uw L2 Fw2 U D2 R2 D' U' L R2 B U' Fw' L' R2 U' D' Rw F2
8. Fw L2 Uw2 B U Fw F2 D' B F2 R' F2 L2 F Fw2 R2 Fw Rw2 U2 F B' Fw R' D' L Rw2 U2 F' Fw' Rw U Rw' B U Uw2 Rw' Fw U R Fw'
9. D2 U2 B2 Uw' F2 R' Fw Rw2 Fw2 L' R' Rw U F2 B R' Rw F2 U' F' L D2 Rw' B R2 U L Rw Uw' F2 B Rw2 B2 Uw U' F Uw2 L2 Uw Rw2
10. D' L F' Fw' B' Rw2 B' D F R2 D2 F L' D' F' Uw' D2 U R2 Uw Fw' L2 F' D R Fw B Rw Uw' D' L2 F2 B' L' R' D L2 R' U Fw
11. F2 U' Uw2 R Fw' L B' D' Fw U Rw2 R Fw' Rw B2 D Uw2 Fw2 U2 F2 B R Uw Rw' Uw D' B' Rw2 U2 D2 B2 Uw' L' R2 B2 Fw2 U L R2 U'
12. Fw Rw Uw2 U2 Rw2 R Uw' L' B D Fw2 Rw D Fw U' F D' L2 Uw' Rw' D F' L' D L2 Fw D' Fw2 U Fw' U2 F Uw U' R2 Uw2 D' L' Fw' Rw


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 4, 2018)

Did this one die like the 5x5 race thread? Let's resurrect it more successfully.

Round 66a
To sub-1:30
Wuque M, Yau
Ao12: 1:34.59 (0/3)

1:35.92, (1:50.98), 1:28.44, 1:44.09, 1:24.87, 1:33.67, (1:17.65), 1:49.22, 1:36.66, 1:37.90, 1:33.94, 1:21.18

Round 66b
To sub-1:30
Yuxin Blue M, Yau
Ao12: 1:42.65 Ouch! (0/3)

1:46.11, 1:38.96, 1:40.45, 1:35.96, 1:31.30, 1:29.20, 2:08.13, (2:25.25), 1:49.72, (1:24.20), 1:46.23, 1:40.47

Worst session I've had in a long time. Running Ao12 prior to this was 1:27.69. It's been at least 150 solves since I had ONE sup-2:00 that wasn't a pop or screwing up parity (and only two of those in that time).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2018)

R66A, sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-3
avg of 12: 51.883

Time List:
48.151, 55.246, (1:00.417), (44.281), 53.235, 52.237, 46.651, 47.816, 54.680, 54.788, 49.712, 56.314

I finally got my 4x4 to be tolerably fast. I'll post Round 67 scrambles tomorrow.

R66B
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-4
avg of 12: 50.131

Time List:
49.357, 47.003, (56.757), 45.338, (45.085), 51.916, 53.354, 52.749, 52.461, 52.041, 50.073, 47.015


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2018)

End of round 66:
One wheel, sub 1:30: 1:34.59, 1:42.65 0/3
Me, sub 50: 51.883, 50.131 0/3

R67A


Spoiler



1. B2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F2 B2 Rw' L F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw R B F' Fw2 U' Fw' R' F B U' D Uw' Fw Rw2 L Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' B D' R2 Fw L' Uw2 Fw' D2
2. U F' R2 Rw D F B' Rw2 U2 L' D2 F' D2 Fw Rw Fw' D' R L2 Fw' Rw' U2 Uw B F D' R Uw2 Fw2 B2 L2 B U2 Uw D Fw' B' U' Uw Rw2
3. Uw' F' Uw' Rw F' R L2 U Rw Fw Uw' L2 B' L' F Fw' D R' U' Fw' U' Uw Rw D' Fw D2 L2 R' F2 Rw Fw' L' Uw Rw R' D L' Uw' Rw L
4. U' F' Fw2 U2 F Uw Fw F2 D R B U2 D2 Uw' R Rw' L2 U' B' Rw' B' D2 L2 R Uw' U' Fw' U' D B' F2 L' F2 D2 U F' D' F L' Uw'
5. B2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 D Uw' R' F2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 Rw2 U' L' D2 R' Fw' B D B U D B' F2 L R' Fw R2 U2 L2 R' D' Fw2 R F Uw'
6. F2 Fw2 B' Uw' L B R U Uw2 Rw R' Uw' U L Rw Uw' B' L U' Fw L2 U2 F Rw' Fw Uw' D U' Rw' U' Uw D2 Rw U Fw L Rw2 D' B2 Uw2
7. U2 R2 U Rw' D' L' Uw R' F' Fw2 Rw' R D2 L' R U Uw F B2 L' F2 Fw Rw' Fw R B2 L' Uw2 Rw L U R' L2 B2 Rw2 B2 Uw' Fw' U2 F'
8. Fw Uw' Rw F U2 Rw F D Uw Fw2 L' B' R' L' Fw F Uw Rw' B2 D' B' Fw' L' U2 L2 Rw Fw F2 U' R' Rw2 F' L' Uw2 U' D R Fw2 U2 D2
9. U2 Fw F' Uw R L2 B' F U Fw2 L2 D' R' F Fw Rw U2 Uw R' Fw F' L' Uw U2 D2 F' U' B' F' R' D F' Fw2 Uw F' Rw U Fw Uw2 F
10. U' L2 Uw2 F2 B D' Uw2 U' Rw2 U2 F2 R' Uw' F2 Rw2 U L2 R' Uw2 F2 Rw B2 Rw B' Uw D2 U F Rw2 U' Fw2 U' F' Rw2 D2 U Fw L2 Fw L'
11. L' U Uw2 R2 U' R U L' R2 Uw' Rw' F2 U Fw U' F' Rw' Fw B D R U B Uw2 L Uw' Rw' Uw2 B L Rw2 F' Uw2 B U B2 Rw' Fw R Uw'
12. L R U Fw D' Uw' F' R U' L F U2 R2 D' L2 R D2 Rw' R' Uw2 Rw2 B Fw' D2 R2 F2 L' U' Fw2 F L2 Fw R F' B' Fw L Fw' B' D


Round 67B


Spoiler



1. B2 R' Fw2 Rw2 F2 B2 Rw' L F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw R B F' Fw2 U' Fw' R' F B U' D Uw' Fw Rw2 L Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw' B D' R2 Fw L' Uw2 Fw' D2
2. U F' R2 Rw D F B' Rw2 U2 L' D2 F' D2 Fw Rw Fw' D' R L2 Fw' Rw' U2 Uw B F D' R Uw2 Fw2 B2 L2 B U2 Uw D Fw' B' U' Uw Rw2
3. Uw' F' Uw' Rw F' R L2 U Rw Fw Uw' L2 B' L' F Fw' D R' U' Fw' U' Uw Rw D' Fw D2 L2 R' F2 Rw Fw' L' Uw Rw R' D L' Uw' Rw L
4. U' F' Fw2 U2 F Uw Fw F2 D R B U2 D2 Uw' R Rw' L2 U' B' Rw' B' D2 L2 R Uw' U' Fw' U' D B' F2 L' F2 D2 U F' D' F L' Uw'
5. B2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 D Uw' R' F2 B D2 U2 B2 D2 Rw2 U' L' D2 R' Fw' B D B U D B' F2 L R' Fw R2 U2 L2 R' D' Fw2 R F Uw'
6. F2 Fw2 B' Uw' L B R U Uw2 Rw R' Uw' U L Rw Uw' B' L U' Fw L2 U2 F Rw' Fw Uw' D U' Rw' U' Uw D2 Rw U Fw L Rw2 D' B2 Uw2
7. U2 R2 U Rw' D' L' Uw R' F' Fw2 Rw' R D2 L' R U Uw F B2 L' F2 Fw Rw' Fw R B2 L' Uw2 Rw L U R' L2 B2 Rw2 B2 Uw' Fw' U2 F'
8. Fw Uw' Rw F U2 Rw F D Uw Fw2 L' B' R' L' Fw F Uw Rw' B2 D' B' Fw' L' U2 L2 Rw Fw F2 U' R' Rw2 F' L' Uw2 U' D R Fw2 U2 D2
9. U2 Fw F' Uw R L2 B' F U Fw2 L2 D' R' F Fw Rw U2 Uw R' Fw F' L' Uw U2 D2 F' U' B' F' R' D F' Fw2 Uw F' Rw U Fw Uw2 F
10. U' L2 Uw2 F2 B D' Uw2 U' Rw2 U2 F2 R' Uw' F2 Rw2 U L2 R' Uw2 F2 Rw B2 Rw B' Uw D2 U F Rw2 U' Fw2 U' F' Rw2 D2 U Fw L2 Fw L'
11. L' U Uw2 R2 U' R U L' R2 Uw' Rw' F2 U Fw U' F' Rw' Fw B D R U B Uw2 L Uw' Rw' Uw2 B L Rw2 F' Uw2 B U B2 Rw' Fw R Uw'
12. L R U Fw D' Uw' F' R U' L F U2 R2 D' L2 R D2 Rw' R' Uw2 Rw2 B Fw' D2 R2 F2 L' U' Fw2 F L2 Fw R F' B' Fw L Fw' B' D


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 7, 2018)

Round 67a
To sub-1:30
Ao12: 1:30.50 (0/3) AAHHHHH!!! So close! I had a 1:14.68 warmup solve. Not sure what happened on the 2:04.

1:30.81, 1:25.24, 1:17.48, 1:37.62, 1:27.97, 1:39.75, (1:16.87), (2:04.78), 1:38.87, 1:39.02, 1:20.29, 1:27.98


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

Ordway Persyn said:


> End of round 66:
> One wheel, sub 1:30: 1:34.59, 1:42.65 0/3
> Me, sub 50: 51.883, 50.131 0/3
> 
> ...


Good Day,

Before I compete and use the scrambles from the 4th of February, I am wondering if they are still legit? or if new ones will be posted instead? Thank you in advance for your time and help.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Before I compete and use the scrambles from the 4th of February, I am wondering if they are still legit? or if new ones will be posted instead? Thank you in advance for your time and help.


Go ahead. The thread is a little bit dead right now, hopefully it can be revived, but I'm not going to post new scrambles at the moment.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Before I compete and use the scrambles from the 4th of February, I am wondering if they are still legit? or if new ones will be posted instead? Thank you in advance for your time and help.


The scrambles are legit until the next round is posted.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 22, 2018)

Round 67a
Sub 58
Qiyi Wuque
Ao12 : 59.29

Time List:
1. 1:02.17
2. 56.43 
3. 1:00.02
4. 1:01.41 
5. 57.81 
6. 57.72 
7. 1:00.70 
8. 58.68 
9. 59.66
10. 50.66 
11. 58.25 
12. 1:06.85

Round 67a
Sub 58
Qiyi Wuque
Ao12 : 57.75

Time List:
1. 53.77 
2. 1:01.29 
3. 59.61 
4. 59.10 
5. 1:00.17 
6. 59.15 
7. 52.94 
8. 57.14 
9. 46.62 
10. 58.75 
11. 59.08 
12. 57.74


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

@One Wheel If you'd like I can take this over.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @One Wheel If you'd like I can take this over.


Go ahead. I'm pretty busy right now, and TBH a little more interested in 5x5, 6x6, and megaminx at the moment.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Go ahead. I'm pretty busy right now, and TBH a little more interested in 5x5, 6x6, and megaminx at the moment.


Hey One Wheel,

Just so you are aware, I just posted new scrambles on the "Race to sub x 6x6 and 7x7" thread, and if Ordway or you are okay with me posting new scrambles on the 5x5 race thread, I will post some today. I am also going to contact Malkom and see if he in still interested in keeping the "Race to sub x Megaminx" thread going or if I can post new srambles.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Okay, I will plan on taking it over. Ill post scrambles every Saturday. Same rules as all race threads. 1 round a week.

Round 68 Scrambles
1. U L B' Uw Fw' R2 F U2 Fw' L2 B2 Rw Fw' B' Rw2 L' Fw' R2 L2 B Uw' B2 Rw B F R L2 Uw U B2 Rw Uw Rw2 Fw2 U' L Rw' D2 F' Uw2

2. U2 Rw' Fw' F' R2 Uw Rw B' F2 Fw' D' L2 Uw2 D Rw' B' D2 U R2 B' Rw2 L R U B Uw2 F2 Rw Fw2 F Rw2 F' D2 L2 F L F U Fw2 Uw2

3. D2 L R2 Rw' Uw' R' Rw2 U' Rw' U2 Uw F Uw R D2 F2 Fw' U' D2 B2 L' U R2 U' D R' L2 Fw B' Rw2 R2 U2 F' Uw2 F L D Rw L' U2

4. F' B' Fw R Fw2 U2 D' L' F U Rw' Uw' F2 B2 U Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B' R2 F Uw2 B Rw2 D U Fw D F2 B Fw D' F U2 D2 Uw' Rw2

5. U R2 D2 Uw' U2 B F2 D F' D2 F' L F' R L2 B Uw2 B2 U' Fw' L Uw U' L' B' D2 R B2 Fw L2 Uw Fw F L' Uw' Rw B' Uw R Fw2

6. F Uw2 Rw Uw R Rw B' U2 B Rw2 Fw' L F L' Rw2 U' R Fw U' B2 R Uw D2 Rw' Fw' U F2 Fw R' Rw' B Fw U' R Rw' Uw2 R2 Uw D R

7. F U2 B2 U2 D' Rw' L2 F Uw B F Uw Rw2 L Fw2 F2 R' Uw' L Rw2 Uw2 F U' Rw Uw F' B Rw D' Rw' U F' L2 Fw2 D' Rw Uw B L2 R

8. D2 B' R2 Rw' D Fw' U2 F Rw U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L' U' Fw' L2 Fw F Rw' R U2 Uw R2 F' Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 F' U2 Uw Fw' F' B2 D Uw2 U Rw

9. B D Rw2 U' R2 Fw' Rw' U2 Fw2 F2 U Fw D2 Rw Fw2 B L2 Rw' B2 Rw2 L Uw R Fw L2 Fw R2 F' L2 B2 D2 U' Rw F D F2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D

10. D2 Rw B' Fw' D' Fw2 L Rw' D' L2 Uw' L D' F' U L Fw' Uw' B L Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 B2 Fw' U' R' F Rw' D L2 Uw' F' Fw2 R' B' U' Fw D2

11. F' Rw F' Uw' R D2 U' L D2 B F' Uw F L' D F' B' L R' Fw2 L' U F R B Fw U' D' Fw' Rw2 D2 Rw' D2 U F' L' D' Rw2 U' Rw2

12. R' D Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 D L2 Uw2 L' B2 Uw' U2 R D L2 B2 Rw2 Uw' D B L2 U Uw' Fw D2 Uw' L F2 Rw2 F Fw2 L2 Uw Rw2


9. U F L B F Rw2 Uw R' Rw2 Uw' R' D' Rw' Uw2 U' Fw2 F' Uw' F2 Uw F' L Rw F B D' U2 R Fw B2 L' Uw B L2 F' U D Fw2 B2 U2

10. F Fw2 Uw Rw R Fw2 B F R2 F R' F Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw' Rw B2 Fw' Rw D' B2 Rw2 L F2 Uw Fw2 R2 D Fw L' B2 F R2 F' Rw2 U B' D' Fw'

11. B' D2 B Uw2 L' U' D' Fw R' D' F' Uw' Fw D B' F' U' Fw B' U2 Fw' L' Rw2 Uw' L2 F' Fw2 B Rw' Fw2 F2 D' U2 Fw2 Uw2 F D Rw F' U

12. D B Rw F D Rw B' Rw F Fw' U D2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 U' R' Fw U2 F2 D2 Fw' F' Uw' Fw' Rw2 F' Rw2 B' R' U' D2 Uw B2 F2 R Rw Uw2

Next Week I will post results and new scrambles.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 25, 2018)

Round 68
Sub 58
Ao12: 56.61

1. 51.98
2. 1:03.27 
3. 57.37 
4. 59.61 
5. 57.27 
6. 57.72 
7. 43.46 
8. 52.00 
9. 1:00.81 
10. 59.68 
11. 55.28 
12. 54.41


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 3, 2018)

Round 68 Results

cubeshepherd - Sub58 - Ao12 was 56.61- 1/3


I will plan on starting to compete this week.

Round 69 scrambles:

1. F B Rw2 B' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw L B' D2 F' U D2 B Uw Fw2 F' Uw' U2 F' Uw B D2 F Uw' U' D2 Rw L U' B D' B' U B' R' D2 L2 D'
2. L2 Rw U2 R B2 Rw2 D2 B2 Rw' B F' R' Rw Uw' F Fw2 D B2 Uw' Fw2 D' L U Uw2 B' D2 B2 R' B Rw' Fw2 R2 D' R2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 F R2 Fw2
3. Rw' F2 U2 D' Rw R2 U' F' L D' U L B2 L' B' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 L2 Fw L' D' R2 Uw' Rw2 L B2 U2 Fw R2 Fw2 D2 U Uw' Fw2 L2 R' Fw' D
4. Rw' F R U2 Rw' F L U' D Rw2 R' U2 R' Rw' Uw2 U D B2 L B2 Fw' Rw2 D U2 B2 L' Rw Uw' B' F' U2 Uw B2 Fw2 L' U' B D2 F U
5. L Uw' R Rw U B Uw' Rw D R Rw D' L2 Fw2 D U F B' L2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw Rw2 B2 U' R' Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw U Rw2 U' F U2 F Rw Uw2 F
6. D Fw D Rw Fw R U' L2 Rw U Fw Rw R' L2 U' Uw F2 Fw2 U' L2 F' L B2 L2 R' Rw U' Uw2 F2 Rw' Fw' D F2 Fw R' B2 Rw' B2 R F'
7. D F2 Rw U Rw L Fw U' Fw B D R2 L2 U L' Rw R2 D2 Fw2 L Uw' F2 Rw B2 L2 Uw D B2 U' R' F Fw2 R Fw2 R F B' D U L'
8. F2 R B' D2 B R L' D' Fw R2 D Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 U' Fw Uw' D2 F' L2 Rw2 F' D2 Fw U' L R' Rw' U R' U' Fw' U' Rw2 F B Fw' R
9. Rw' L F2 B R' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 B Rw' Fw' D' Fw U2 B F' U Uw2 F' Rw L' B D' F Rw2 Uw D L' Rw' F2 D Fw' U Fw2 Rw' F L2 D' F Fw2
10. F' B Rw2 Fw2 F2 D2 Fw2 R2 B R2 L' Rw F Rw2 Uw' F Rw2 B' Fw' Rw B2 Uw D2 U' F' R' Fw' U2 B2 L2 Uw' B2 R F Fw2 U2 Rw' L B2 F2
11. R' Rw' Uw U2 Rw' R' F B' Fw' R L' D2 Uw' Fw Uw Fw U2 Rw2 F L' Rw F2 Fw Uw' D B2 U' D Rw2 B Fw2 U2 R' D' L U' F2 Fw B' L'
12. R' D Uw F' Uw' R2 L2 B L' Fw L2 D U' Rw' Fw' Uw2 U R' B2 F' U2 Fw F L2 Fw2 R' L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R' Rw D2 Fw Rw D R Rw2 U Rw


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 7, 2018)

Round 69
Sub 58
avg of 12: 55.95 2/3

Time List:
1. 51.72
2. 58.18
3. 57.25 
4. 52.95 
5. 58.71 
6. 55.62 
7. 55.43 
8. (50.56)
9. (59.38)
10. 54.00
11. 56.37 
12. 59.26


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 11, 2018)

Round 69 (A bit late)
Race to sub 1:10
Ao12: 1:17.17

Time List:
1:11.07, 
1:16.79, 
1:31.86, 
1:11.00, 
1:15.25, 
(1:08.25), 
1:13.78, 
(1:38.61), 
1:14.62, 
1:23.49, 
1:16.37, 
1:17.45


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Mar 11, 2018)

Round 69
Race to sub 2:30

Ao12: 2:23.45

1. 2:27.73
2. 3:01.52
3. 2:09.62
4. 2:26.43
5. 2:54.21
6: 2:02.63
7: 2:03.13
8. 1:54.78 PB
9. 2:24.46
10. 2:07.04
11. 2:41.72
12: 2:37.48


I'll do the rest later


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 11, 2018)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Round 69
> Race to sub 2:30
> 
> 1. 2:27.73
> ...



Today? I forgot to post scrambles yesterday, but I will post scrambles late tonight you give you a chance.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 13, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Today? I forgot to post scrambles yesterday, but I will post scrambles late tonight you give you a chance.



Just a quick reminder to post the scrambles before the Monday ends


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 13, 2018)

Why am I so bad LOL thanks.

Round 69 Results:
cubeshepherd- Sub 58---Ao12 55.95---2/3
weatherman223-Sub 1:10--Ao12 1:17.17---0/3
dnguyen2204-Sub 2:30--Ao12 2:23.45---1/3


Round 70 Scrambles:

1. Rw2 B2 R F' L' U2 Rw2 B R F' Fw2 R2 U' Uw F R2 B2 U2 Rw D' Rw2 Fw' B2 L' R' F U2 F U Fw2 U' Rw' Fw' D F' R2 Fw' Rw' D2 U'
2. F B2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 D2 L F' Rw2 B' Uw L B2 D' L' B L2 D' F2 D' B U' F2 L2 R' Fw2 F2 Rw R2 L' U F R U' R2 Rw2 B' Uw L' D
3. U2 Rw' D' Uw2 Fw' B2 Rw2 U2 Uw F2 Fw' L2 B' Fw2 F' Rw' U R' Fw F Uw' D R L U' Uw L B' L' Uw2 Fw D' U' Rw' U' L' Uw R Uw2 D'
4. Fw2 Uw D L F L' D' L' U' Fw' L' U R Fw2 F D2 U' Rw' U' Rw L2 Fw2 L2 R2 Fw2 B R Uw B2 D F U R' L F L' B Rw Uw' B
5. Fw' B' L' Rw B' D Uw' B' F2 R' L F U2 B2 F' U2 Uw2 B Uw2 R2 F2 B' U2 Rw Uw2 U B' Rw U' R' D2 R' U' Fw D2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw F2
6. D' Rw D' U' F L Fw L2 D' F Uw F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 B R2 L2 D Rw R2 U Uw L2 U Uw R F' Rw2 L B2 R2 D F' Fw L2 B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2
7. R' B U2 R2 L' B' Uw Rw2 R2 U2 R' Uw2 R D U' L Fw Rw R B R2 Rw' Fw L' Fw' L' D Uw2 R D Fw2 Rw D2 U Fw2 B2 Uw Fw' F2 R'
8. U L' Fw2 R2 D F' D2 R L B' F2 Fw' D' B Uw B' Rw U L' D2 L2 U R' Fw Rw L' R F2 Rw D2 U2 Uw' F' Uw B U' Uw2 L' R Fw
9. F U2 Fw2 Rw F R2 L2 B R2 Fw Uw Rw L2 U2 B2 L' B L' B' Fw' L Fw2 F' D' R Uw' U2 R U Fw R Fw' F Rw2 B' D U' F' Rw Uw
10. U' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw B R' Rw Uw' B' U' B' Uw' B2 R2 L F B R2 F Rw' Fw' U' R2 D Rw2 R2 Fw F' Uw2 L R2 B' U2 F' Fw R' Uw U L'
11. D L D L' B' Uw L2 R Rw U' F2 Rw Fw' R2 D2 L2 D' B Uw2 D2 B2 U' L' R2 D' Rw' U Uw' D2 Fw Uw' U' B' R' Uw L2 Uw' R U' F2
12. R2 L2 B2 D Rw' B' L R2 Uw2 B Fw' Rw2 Uw' R Rw D2 R' D2 Rw U2 Fw Uw Rw2 F Fw2 R D2 Uw' U' R2 L2 Fw' Uw' Rw B2 L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D2


Thank you for competing in Round 69 and Good Luck in Round 70! Don't forget! Round ends Saturday! I do have a comp that day, so more than likely it will be late Saturday.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Mar 13, 2018)

Round 70
Race to sub 2:30

Ao12: 2:34.23
1. 2:25.18
2. 4:05.44
3. 3:47.83
4. 2:30.56
5. 2:40.37
6. 2:30.54
7. 2:30.57
8. 2:19.20
9. 2:14.12
10: 2:27.24
11. 1:57.79
12. 2:16.71


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 14, 2018)

Round 70
Sub 58
avg of 12: 56.32 3/3 Next week I will most likely be going for sub 55 or sub 53. I will have to see how this week goes and then decide on what I should do. 

Time List:
1. (1:00.76) 
2. (49.34) 
3. 54.39 
4. 56.72 
5. 58.08 
6. 57.47 
7. 57.29 
8. 54.41 
9. 57.04 
10. 1:00.33 
11. 55.58 
12. 51.87


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 14, 2018)

Round 70
Race to sub 1:10
avg of 12: 1:18.76

1:16.37, 1:17.45, 1:13.09, (1:29.55), 1:19.55, 1:18.10, (1:12.33), 1:17.79, 1:25.55, 1:24.25, 1:15.66, 1:19.77

Messed up some cross edge pairing.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 70 Results!

cubeshepherd- Sub 58 - AO12 was 56.32 - 3/3!
weatherman223 - Sub 1:10 - AO12 was 1:18.76 -0/3
dnguyen2204-Sub 2:30 - AO12 was 2:34.23 - 0/3

Congrats to @cubeshepherd for getting sub 58!


Round 71 Scrambles:



Spoiler



1. F2 R' U2 Fw' R2 D B' F2 Rw' B' L' U' L Rw R2 B U' Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw2 D2 B' Fw2 Uw' B' L Uw2 B2 R' D L D' L2 Fw Uw' F' B L B
2. Uw2 L B L' Fw2 D' F' Uw2 Rw Fw' L F D2 B' Rw' D' L F' U2 Fw U2 D2 R' F2 Uw D' R Rw2 B' Uw R' Uw R B Uw R2 U R2 Fw B2
3. R2 Uw2 U2 R' L2 U2 R Rw' Uw R2 B L2 F' Rw L2 R' D R' F2 Fw2 B U' B' R Rw' Uw' L2 R Uw F' R U' Uw Rw' R B' U2 L Rw2 R2
4. B' Rw2 Fw' F2 B' L2 F2 B' Fw' Rw' D' F' L U2 Uw' F' Fw' R U' F' U F B R2 Uw' Rw D2 U' Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw D F2 Rw2 L2 Uw D' R' Fw2
5. R' Fw R U2 Rw2 L F' L' U' Fw F2 D Fw' F' Rw' D2 L Fw' Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw' B' Uw L' B' D2 F D' B R F2 Rw2 Uw Rw' D Uw2 L2 D Fw2
6. Uw D2 R' B2 R' B' Fw' L B2 Fw' F U2 L R2 Uw' U Rw' Fw Rw R' D' Rw2 L Fw U2 Uw' L2 Uw2 L Uw2 Rw2 F' L' F Rw R L2 U' R Uw2
7. D' U2 F' Rw Fw' D R2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 L F2 R D B2 Rw L U2 Uw' L2 Fw2 F D' Rw' L U' D2 R Rw' B' Fw D2 Uw B2 F2 Rw R' B2 R2 Rw
8. U' Fw' Rw2 D2 R' Uw' L D' Uw2 B Rw2 D' B F2 Uw U2 D' B2 U2 Fw' U' R2 Rw' F' Fw U2 Uw D' R' Fw2 B' R U2 Uw2 L2 D R L' D F
9. Fw F2 R B2 Rw2 L Uw F' L' R Fw' B' L' R Uw F2 Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D B D2 Rw' L Fw2 R' U2 F' B D R2 L' U Rw' L Uw' Rw2 Uw' D'
10. L2 Rw' D2 L2 B2 Fw2 L' D2 Rw Uw U Rw Uw2 D' L' Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D L Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw' U D Fw D' Rw' Fw F2 L' F' D' U' Fw
11. D2 F Fw2 U2 B2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' D2 F' D Rw' D2 B2 L2 Rw' U2 D' L' Fw' Uw U' B2 Uw' B L2 R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 B' D' U' Rw2 F Uw2 D' U2 R'
12. Fw' Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw F2 R' D' U' Fw' Rw' R2 F' Uw Rw' L F' L2 D2 U2 Fw2 Uw' U B2 U' Fw R2 Fw2 Uw Fw' B' F R' Fw2 U F2 Uw


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 16, 2018)

Round 71
Sub 54
avg of 12: 55.52 0/3 To many 1:00+ solves.

Time List:
1. 53.73
2. 54.95 
3. (1:03.61) 
4. 53.40 
5. 50.20 
6. 50.27 
7. 1:00.42 
8. 53.16 
9. 58.41 
10. 1:01.11
11. (48.61) 
12. 59.52


----------



## Lux (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi I'm new to this thread. I've started 4x4 since three days. This is my first attempt ao12.
Sub: 2.30
Method: Yau4 
Cube: Mini thunderclap
Ao12: 2.39

1. 2:44.36
2. 2:26.24
3. 2:18.68 
4. 2:15.84 
5. 2:52.74 
6. (2:02.00) 
7. 2:45.80 
8. 2:44.74 
9. 2:49.09 
10. DNF(2:35.93) I didn't see a pll parity and I don't know if it's a DNF 
11. 2:43.07 
12. (2:53.52)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 17, 2018)

Lux said:


> Hi I'm new to this thread. I've started 4x4 since three days. This is my first attempt ao12.
> Sub: 2.30
> Method: Yau4
> Cube: Mini thunderclap
> ...


Welcome to the thread. It is very nice to have you here, and I hope that you enjoy it.


----------



## Lux (Mar 17, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Welcome to the thread. It is very nice to have you here, and I hope that you enjoy it.


Hi, thank you!


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 17, 2018)

Round 71
Sub-1:30

1. 1:21.52
2. 1:21.92
3. 1:35.12
4. 1:39.79
5. 1:40.18
6. 1:17.24
7. 1:34.15
8. 1:41.36
9. 1:19.50
10. 1:34.78
11. 1:18.02
12. 1:30.79

= 1:29.58 (1/3)


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 22, 2018)

Round 71
To sub-1:30
Ao12: 1:32.11 (0/3)
(DNF(bumped the timer)), 1:32.01, 1:35.86, 1:21.57, 1:31.09, 1:43.40, 1:33.64, 1:35.50, 1:22.21, (1:18.26), 1:29.58, 1:36.28


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Just a friendly reminder from a cubing friend, to post new do I dare say it SCRAMBLES! Well there I said it, now it is out of my control... well I guess that it has always been out of my control. O Well what's said is said and there is no deleting it now.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 24, 2018)

Lux said:


> 10. DNF(2:35.93) I didn't see a pll parity and I don't know if it's a DNF



Unless you fix it before you stop the timer, yes, it's a DNF. I think I recall seeing a video of Mats Valk DNFing a sub-20 4x4 solve by missed PLL parity. Happens to everybody, I guess.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 70 Results:
cubeshepherd- Sub 54 / Ao12 was 55.52 / 0/3
Lux- Sub 2:30 / Ao12 was 2:39 / 0/3
Reprobate- Sub 1:30 / Ao12 was 1:29.53 / 1/3
One Wheel- Sub 1:30 / Ao12 was 1:32.11 / 0/3

Round 71 Scrambles:



Spoiler: Round 71 Scrambles



1. F2 D2 B' U' Uw2 F L2 Rw' D U' Rw2 R Uw' L' D2 Rw' R Fw B' Uw2 L2 Uw B2 R B D' Rw2 L' D' U' Fw2 B Uw' Rw D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 U'
2. L' R' Rw' Fw2 B' Uw R Rw Fw2 L2 R D2 L Uw2 U R U2 Rw Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 L2 F' L Fw' Rw2 R B' Uw' R Uw2 L' Fw' D2 F' L2 R B' L'
3. Uw' U F2 Rw' Fw2 D B R' F2 L D' Rw' Fw' Uw D2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' L R2 U2 L2 Rw' R' F Rw2 F' L' Fw U2 Fw R' B Uw2 Rw2 B' Rw' F' U' R'
4. R2 L2 U2 D B L R' F D2 B' Rw R U2 Rw U R Fw2 Rw R B2 Fw D' Rw B2 L R' D2 B' Fw' U' R Fw' B' R2 Fw' Rw F R B' Fw
5. Fw' F2 Uw2 D U' F' Rw' F' L' Fw2 L R D2 B' D Fw' U' D Fw Rw2 U Uw' L' U' Rw2 D R2 L' B' Rw2 Fw F' L2 F' Uw' D Fw2 F' Uw2 B'
6. Uw F Rw2 L2 F Rw2 R U Uw' Fw Uw2 F2 B R' F' U B' F2 U R L U' B R2 L' B L2 Uw2 R D Uw F' Rw2 L2 D' F' Rw' F Fw Uw2
7. R Fw' Rw2 D' R L Rw Uw2 F2 Rw Fw2 L' Uw2 U2 Fw' R B2 Fw' F U R' U2 F' L2 R Rw2 U2 Uw R2 Rw2 L D F' U L' B' R L' B2 D2
8. L2 Rw2 R' F D' Fw Uw' Fw2 L U L F Uw' F L' Uw' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw F' R' Rw F2 D2 R2 F Uw' D Rw D Uw F D' Fw2 Rw2 D U Rw'
9. Uw2 Fw' D' R' B2 Rw' Uw Fw' Uw' L B2 Fw R' F2 D' L R' F Rw' R' F' D' Rw2 Fw L2 B Uw' Fw' Uw U F2 L' B2 Fw2 Rw L Uw2 D2 Fw' U'
10. U2 F' R2 B R2 Fw2 B' Uw U D' B U' Fw' Rw' U Uw' L' Uw B Fw' R' F Rw B' D' Uw2 R D F Fw2 B' D' R' Uw Rw' Uw R2 Fw Uw' D'
11. L D2 U R2 L2 Fw2 R Fw2 U Uw Fw' L' F L2 D2 F2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 D F R' Fw B2 Uw' Fw L Uw2 U D' Rw' L' B F R' L' D U2
12. L Uw2 Rw2 Fw' U' D2 B U' F Uw R2 D2 Fw2 U D' B2 R' Uw' B2 R Uw2 R' Fw Rw' B2 Fw' U2 L F' L2 D' F' R' L2 F B2 R U2 L2 B2



Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> 45


Could you please reverse the order of the numbers to 54. Thank you very much and for the scrambles.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 24, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Could you please reverse the order of the numbers to 54. Thank you very much and for the scrambles.


Yup! Thanks! Nice PB sheet too


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Yup! Thanks! Nice PB sheet too


Thank you very much for the number change and complement.


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 71
Sub-1:30

1. 1:27.06
2. (DNF) - cube explosion
3. 1:36.34
4. 1:27.41
5. 1:33.49
6. 1:27.10
7. 1:24.72
8. 1:31.64
9. 1:54.61
10. 1:26.78
11. 1:30.15
12. (1:14.01)

= 1:31.93
(0/3)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Reprobate said:


> cube explosion


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! That is not a nice thing to happen to you, but you do have a nice single.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Round 71
Sub 54
avg of 12: 52.63 1/3 Really happy with this average, and it is a PB Ao12 as well.

Time List:
1. 43.84
2. 51.89 
3. (59.18) 
4. 50.53 
5. 51.09 
6. 54.41 
7. (43.10) 
8. 53.70 
9. 57.89 
10. 50.42 
11. 56.13 
12. 56.41


----------



## Lux (Mar 25, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Unless you fix it before you stop the timer, yes, it's a DNF. I think I recall seeing a video of Mats Valk DNFing a sub-20 4x4 solve by missed PLL parity. Happens to everybody, I guess.


So in my case it's definitely a DNF. Thanks for replaying, though!


----------



## Lux (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 71
race to sub-2.30
Ao12 2.30.73

1. 2:17.07 
2. 2:21.45+ 
3. 2:40.11 
4. 3:12.96 
5. 2:49.66 
6. 1:57.84 
7. 2:44.04 
8. 2:31.61 
9. 2:05.99 
10. 2:52.32 
11. 2:47.17 
12. 1:42.80 

The popped twice and the solves weren't great, but I got a PB sigle with the last solve. Not so bad in the end but there's a lot of room for improvement this week. Have a nice evening everybody!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry bout scrambles. I forgot yesterday. Easter and family being today, I'm not in a place to post srcambles. Sorry folks. I'll get to it tomorrow.

Edit-Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 2, 2018)

Round 71 Results:
Reprobate- Sub 1:30 - Ao12 was 1:31.93 - 0/3
cubeshepherd - Sub 54 - Ao12 was 52.63 - 1/3
Lux - Sub 2:30 - Ao12 was 2:30.73 - 0/3


Spoiler: Round 72 Scrambles



1. U D' F' B L' U Fw' F2 L F2 U2 Uw' L' Fw D2 B Rw F2 Rw' B R U2 F2 U' L U2 B' Rw F' D Uw2 L2 R2 U B' L' Rw Fw2 F' B
2. R' F' R' U2 Rw Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw B' U2 Uw' L' R' B' F2 Uw2 F' Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw' F B D F' U Rw' F2 R2 F' Rw' R' D2 L2 U' D B2 R2 Rw2
3. D' F2 R' Rw L2 Fw F2 Uw B Uw F' B R D2 L2 Uw' B2 D' Uw Rw' D' F2 R' U2 B F' Rw' U' B' R2 Fw' U' Rw' D2 Fw D' Fw2 F U Uw'
4. B2 F' Rw F' Uw' U2 F' Rw' U' R Rw' Uw R2 Rw' Fw2 D Rw Fw' U R2 Uw R2 L' Fw' U' R' F' Rw R' F2 D' Fw' R2 B2 F' D' Fw B' L2 Uw
5. L F2 Uw B2 R2 Fw F' B' D' F' U F2 R L' Uw' L2 D L2 U' L' R2 Rw U Uw' Fw2 B' Rw2 B L2 R Fw2 F B D' L' D' B Rw2 F Fw2
6. L' Rw2 U R' Rw L2 D' Rw2 D' Fw' R2 Uw2 D2 R' F' U F2 U2 D Fw2 R' Rw2 U' D Rw L' Fw Uw2 U2 F' R' F Uw F U' R Rw L2 U2 L
7. B F2 L' Rw' R2 D2 R' L' Rw2 D2 F' L' Fw2 R2 Fw2 L' F Fw2 R2 F' D' Fw2 B' L2 B Rw' F R2 Fw2 Uw2 B Fw R Rw' Fw' U2 F' Uw2 U' F'
8. D Rw2 Uw2 Rw' L2 B2 L Rw' D2 Fw L' Uw2 R L U' L2 D2 Fw2 D L' U B L2 B2 Rw' L R Uw2 R' U B' Uw2 D' Fw' F U' Rw' D' Fw2 D
9. U Fw2 L Uw' L' Rw' F' Rw' D B2 Uw' F Uw R2 L' Rw F' B' L Rw R2 U D Rw' U' F' B' Uw2 U R2 Rw F' Rw2 D' U Fw D' F2 Fw' U'
10. Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw D' Uw R2 L2 U' Fw2 B' L2 Rw2 Uw B2 Uw D R' Uw2 B' Fw R2 L F2 U' B2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 U2 B L D Uw2 Fw L' B U2 L2
11. F B' Uw' R Rw' U2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' F' Rw2 R L' F2 U L' F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B' Rw' Uw D R' L' Fw2 B F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw' U' F2 U R'
12. F' Rw Fw' D2 B F' L2 B U' R2 Fw L2 Uw D R U L' R D Fw2 R' Fw F' B2 L' Uw' D2 F' Uw' B F Uw Rw R2 Fw B2 R' L' Uw2 L


Sorry about scrambles again. This round will end next Saturday like normal.

Good Luck!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 3, 2018)

Round 72
Sub 54
avg of 12: 49.26 2/3 Well, it is looking like I will be soon going for sub 50 or 48, but I first need to finish the sub 54 next week.

Time List:
1. 49.84 
2. 44.49 
3. (59.81) 
4. 46.59 
5. 50.08 
6. 51.35 
7. 39.22 
8. (36.74) 
9. 55.62 
10. 57.87 
11. 50.86 
12. 46.70


----------



## Lux (Apr 4, 2018)

Round 72
Race to sub 2:30
AO12: 2:17.92

1. 2:12.33
2. 2:01.31
3. 2:33.05
4. 2:24.29
5. 2:31.72
6. (3:26.97) I messed up the OLL parity 
7. 1:58.70 
8. (1:50.88)
9. 2:45.77 
10. 2:18.19
11. 2:22.90 
12. 1:50.98

I'm working on colour neutrality and sometimes I go and try switching to others colours, hence the discontinous times.


----------



## Lux (Apr 4, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Round 71 Results:
> Reprobate- Sub 1:30 - Ao12 was 1:31.93 - 0/3
> cubeshepherd - Sub 54 - Ao12 was 52.63 - 1/3
> Lux - Sub 2:30 - Ao12 was 2:30.73 - 0/3
> ...


Don't worry man @Duncan Bannon


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 6, 2018)

Round 72
Sub-1:30

1. 1:48.04
2. 1:26.90
3. 1:29.12
4. 1:31.48
5. 1:29.19
6. (1:59.12)
7. 1:25.23
8. 1:16.06
9. (1:15.89)
10. 1:39.25
11. 1:31.87
12. 1:23.00

= 1:30.01

*facepalm*


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 72 Results!
@cubeshepherd - Sub 54 - Ao12 was 49.26 - 2/3 Nice Work!
@Lux - Sub 2:30 - Ao12 was 2:17.92 - 1/3 Stomped 2:30 Good job
@Reprobate - Sub 1:30 - Ao12 was 1:30.01 - 0/3 Unlucky my friend, better luck this round!

Round 73 Srambles:


Spoiler



1.R' Rw' Fw2 B2 Rw' Uw' U' D2 B Rw D Rw2 D2 Uw Fw' U F R F' U Fw B' D' Rw D Rw' D' F' Uw' D2 B2 F' U Uw' D' F2 B' Rw2 Uw2 Rw
2. B' U Fw2 Rw' Fw2 R' Rw2 U' R U L2 F2 Fw2 R2 B2 Rw2 D2 R2 F2 Uw' R2 U R' Fw' U2 Fw2 F' L2 Fw2 F B' L Uw U' Rw' Fw R D F2 R2
3. U Fw' Uw' D' Fw2 R U Uw2 R' Fw' U Uw L2 Fw' L2 F' U' D2 Uw F' R Rw' F R' U L2 F D Fw B Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' B U2 Fw U2 B2 F2
4. Uw' B R Fw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw Rw2 B2 Uw2 F' U2 Rw Fw2 D' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw R2 L F2 B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 L' F2 Uw' U L2 D R2 B L2 Uw R2 U2 F'
5. R2 Fw' U R2 D L D2 Rw B Fw F' L Uw Rw' Uw2 L2 D2 Fw U Fw' L2 U Fw' Uw' R' F2 B2 Rw Uw R2 L U D2 Rw' U' L Fw2 L2 U2 B'
6. Rw Uw' B Rw2 Fw' D' Rw' Fw2 B F2 Rw Uw B2 F2 Fw Uw Rw D' R' Fw B Rw2 Fw2 L R Fw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw F2 D' Rw2 F L' Uw' U2 Rw' D2
7. D' R' Fw2 Uw R2 Rw D2 R Rw B2 Rw' Fw' B2 U' Fw2 Rw' F B2 Fw R' B' R F' D' L2 F Rw F Uw2 R' F Uw D' R' Rw' Fw' B2 D2 Fw F2
8. B2 Rw' L2 D' Fw R' Rw F B2 L' U2 Fw2 B R U2 B2 R' B' D2 Rw R D' L' R2 Uw U2 F' Rw R2 F2 U2 Uw' F L' Uw' D2 R' L' Fw' U2
9. F' Fw2 D B' F2 U F' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 B' Uw' D L2 B2 R Uw' L F2 Rw2 U' D2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 Uw' B U Fw2 Uw U Fw' D' U2 Fw'
10. D2 B2 Fw2 L' B2 Rw2 D U L' D2 R2 Uw' Fw U2 D' Uw Rw' Uw2 D U' F L2 U Rw' L2 Uw2 D' L F' Uw L2 D Rw L' U D' L Uw R' Uw
11. R D2 L' D' B U L' Uw' Fw Uw F Uw' B' Rw D' B Rw B' Rw Fw2 R Fw2 L2 Rw Fw' L2 Uw' R2 B2 Fw' F R' D2 R F' Rw B Rw U' B'
12. Rw' F U2 Rw2 L' D2 Uw2 F Uw Fw Uw U2 Rw2 L R D' L F U' Uw' F' Rw2 D' B2 Fw2 L F2 B' D' F Fw' R' Fw' F' Rw2 U Rw2 F' Fw Rw


Good luck guys!


Spoiler



Hey I remembered to post scrambles


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 73
Sub 54
avg of 12: 48.43 3/3 Time to move on to sub 50 or 48. I will see next week.

Time List:
1. 50.69
2. (39.30) 
3. 50.79 
4. 50.91 
5. 49.26 
6. 47.15 
7. 50.93 
8. (52.36) 
9. 43.92 
10. 47.65 
11. 43.95 
12. 49.07


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 73
Sub-1:30
avg = 1:25.15
(1/3)

1. 1:25.46
2. 1:28.86
3. 1:24.25
4. 1:25.92
5. (1:13.78)
6. 1:19.40
7. 1:26.33
8. 1:40.32
9. 1:24.35
10. (DNF)
11. 1:18.24
12. 1:18.32


----------



## Lux (Apr 8, 2018)

Round 73
Race to sub-2:30
Ao12 2:24.69

Time List:
1. 2:07.96 
2. 2:27.98 
3. 2:17.19
4. 2:25.11 
5. 1:56.49 
6. 2:42.15 
7. 2:19.58 
8. 2:23.66 
9. 2:05.42
10. 2:15.81 
11. 3:02.05
12. 3:12.19+ 
Number 12 is the scramble number 1. It could have gone much better, but the cube kept popping and I have to defenitely fix it. Still sub 2:30!


----------



## MCuber (Apr 10, 2018)

Round 73
Sub-50
Ao12: 52.294

1. 50.061
2. 55.252
3. 49.695
4. 48.456
5. 45.329
6. 56.616
7. 51.443
8. 58.004
9. 50.879
10. 54.011
11. 49.722
12. 56.803

pretty awful, i still dont know how i got an official 45 avg


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 10, 2018)

MCuber said:


> Round 73
> Sub-50
> Ao12: 52.294
> 
> ...




Welcome to the thread! Looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 73 Results:
@cubeshepherd - Sub 54 - Ao12 was 48.43 - 3/3 - Nice job!
@Lux - Sub 2:30 - Ao12 was 2:24.69 - 2/3 - One more!
@Reprobate - Sub 1:30 - Ao12 was 1:25.15 - 1/3 - 
@MCuber -Sub 50 - Ao12 was 52.294 - 0/3 - Better luck next time!

Round 74 Scrambles:


Spoiler: Scrambles



1. R F' U2 Fw2 U B2 Fw2 U D L' F Fw2 B L R' B' R' Rw L2 Fw' F2 Rw L' B2 Fw2 U2 R B2 Fw2 D' R2 F B Uw' F Uw' D' U2 L2 F'
2. U2 D2 L U2 B F' L2 B Uw' L2 Uw' D Fw' B L2 Rw B F' Uw Fw' F2 L2 Rw' Fw2 L2 R' B' Uw2 B' F' D2 Rw' U F R' F' B R2 D R
3. Fw D' U' R Rw D2 L2 U2 Fw' D U L' Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw B' Uw Rw U L2 B U' Rw2 R L U D' L2 F2 Uw' D2 B' U2 F' R2 Rw2 B' L2
4. L' Rw B Fw' Uw2 U2 B2 L' F2 L Uw Fw2 B2 F D U' L' Fw' F R2 D2 B U L2 D U' Rw L' B2 Uw' Fw' U2 B' Uw B2 F2 Fw2 R2 B Uw'
5. Uw B D Fw F B D Rw F' L Rw' R U Uw2 L' Rw B' F L2 Uw' Rw R' D' Uw L U R Uw' B2 F' U2 Uw2 Rw D2 Fw U2 Uw2 Fw B2 L2
6. Rw Uw2 L' Fw2 U D2 B Fw2 L U2 Uw2 L B F2 U' Uw2 D F D Rw' Fw2 L' U Fw2 R U2 Rw' U' R B2 U2 R' B' Rw F B2 U B' Rw' Fw2
7. U2 R2 U' R F' Uw' Fw' Uw' Fw2 D2 R D' Uw L Rw2 R F2 R' D2 Fw D B' Rw' D L2 Uw' Rw' D Uw' R2 F' Rw' Uw2 D' L2 D2 F' D' R2 Fw2
8. U' Uw2 Rw' D2 R2 D' L2 Fw2 U2 Rw R2 L F U2 R2 Rw' B D Rw L2 F2 Fw2 R' Uw2 R' B2 D' Rw' U Rw R2 F D B R' Rw' Fw U Rw2 L'
9. Rw2 F' U' B D2 Uw' F' D' F2 R2 B2 Fw Uw L Fw Rw' F2 B Rw' F2 Rw2 U' Rw F R' F2 L Fw Rw Uw' L2 D Fw' B' D2 L B D Rw' B
10. Rw2 D F' R' D B Fw2 Uw F2 Rw2 R Fw U Fw2 D2 B2 Fw' F' R U L2 U Uw' L U2 B2 U L2 D' Rw L' U' F2 U Rw' R2 D R U Rw2
11. R2 Uw' D2 F U L2 Uw L2 F U' F2 L B Uw' B' Uw2 U' Rw' U2 L B' Uw' U D L R Uw F' U' Uw' L' F2 L Fw2 F Rw' U2 Uw' R2 Rw
12. R L B2 L2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 B Uw2 Fw' B U Fw U Fw2 R2 B' Uw' F2 Rw' R U Fw2 B' Uw' L Rw U2 F Fw R L2 Uw L Uw F2 L2 U2 Rw L2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 16, 2018)

Round 74
Sub 45
avg of 12: 46.36 0/3

Time List:
1. 46.44
2. 50.29 
3. 48.07 
4. 36.42 
5. 41.62 
6. 45.82 
7. 48.00 
8. 49.11 
9. 52.27 
10. (54.63)
11. (35.95) PB!
12. 45.56


----------



## Lux (Apr 16, 2018)

Round 74
Sub 2:30

Ao12 2:24.32

1. 2:17.36+ 
2. 2:12.90 
3. 2:05.86 
4. 2:24.81 
5. 3:01.97 
6. 2:19.08 
7. 2:03.76 
8. 2:44.32 
9. 2:47.76 
12. 2:40.58 
10. 2:26.79 
11. 1:56.56 
12. 2:40.58

Next race is gonna be under 2:25 solid.


----------



## MCuber (Apr 16, 2018)

Round 74
Sub-50
Ao12: 51.188

1. 49.323
2. 47.780
3. 57.354
4. 50.187
5. 1:06.847
6. 47.560
7. 47.542
8. 56.590
9. 47.809
10. 52.310
11. 53.236
12. 49.735

Awful


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 17, 2018)

Round 74
Sub-1:30
avg = 1:25.68 (2/3)

1. 1:31.84
2. 1:16.76
3. 1:22.02
4. 1:24.27
5. 1:21.07
6. (DNF)
7. (1:13.67)
8. 1:19.65
9. 1:31.39
10. 1:30.62
11. 1:39.86
12. 1:19.34


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 74 results:
@cubeshepherd - Sub 45 - Ao12 was 46.36 - 0/3
@Lux - Sub 2:30 - Ao12 was 2:24.32 - 3/3 Nice work!
@Reprobate - 1:30 - Ao12 was 1:25.68 - 2/3
@MCuber - Sub 50 - Ao12 was 51.188 - 0/3
Round 75 scrambles:


Spoiler



1. Rw' Uw2 B Rw2 R U' R' F' D2 Rw R' Fw F' D U2 R Rw' Uw Rw F B2 L F' B' Uw Fw F L2 Rw' U2 D' R U2 Fw R' B2 Uw Rw2 U Uw'
2. U' F' Rw Fw Uw2 Fw L' D' B L Rw2 D' U L2 F L2 Rw Fw' F' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' Uw D2 Rw' B' L2 U2 R Uw U2 Rw2 U2 D R' L2 F' R2
3. U D Fw' Rw' F U2 F' D2 F' R' D2 R' Fw2 Uw2 D2 R' B L Rw2 B D2 U2 Uw L B' Fw Uw2 R B2 Uw F' Uw2 U2 B' D' U F2 Uw2 Fw Rw'
4. F U L' R Fw Rw2 R' F L U' R2 B U Fw' R2 L D' U2 F' R' F Uw' R L' F2 R' Fw' U' Rw' D2 U' R' Rw2 Uw' L Rw R' F2 D' Fw2
5. Fw Uw D R' Rw2 F R2 U R2 F2 B Fw' D U' L Fw' U Rw2 L B' Fw Rw2 Fw' Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 B F2 Uw2 R Rw L2 B' D Fw' Uw2 B Rw
6. R' F' B U L2 R U' Rw' D2 U R2 L' F' B2 D2 U' R B F2 D2 B' D Rw' Fw' U D2 B' L2 U' R' F L' U' L B2 D Uw2 B2 D2 B
7. R2 B' U' R F D2 R' B' Rw R2 B' L' Fw F' B' U2 Rw U' R2 D L Fw' U F' Fw2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 D U2 Fw L' Fw2 U' Uw' D2 B F2
8. Uw F2 R' D' U' F' D2 L Fw D R2 Fw2 Uw Fw' U D' Fw' Uw' D F' Uw' D' Rw' D R2 Uw2 L' Rw U2 Fw U2 D B' D Uw2 L Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw'
9. L2 Uw' Rw2 R U' Uw' Rw2 Fw' R Uw D L2 R2 B L R2 Fw2 D Rw2 L2 Fw2 B' Rw' Fw R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 B' D2 U B' U D2 Fw2 Uw' D L Rw Fw'
10. Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L2 U L D' B R Rw Fw L2 B' U F2 U2 R' Rw F B' R2 D2 B' D U B' Uw' L' B2 F R2 F Rw2 F U F2 Rw2 D' R'
11. Uw F Fw2 Uw F' D Fw' F' Uw2 R2 D' F' U2 Uw Rw2 F2 Fw2 B Uw2 L' Fw2 D' Rw L' D Fw' R B' D' B2 D2 Fw B' R B F' R B Rw2 B
12. L F D2 U R Fw U F' U2 F' U Fw L D' B F2 Fw2 L' D2 R' U' Fw R2 Uw2 Rw Uw Rw' Uw' R D F2 D' Fw B2 Rw2 U Rw' R D2 R



Good luck and congrats to @Lux!


----------



## Lux (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 75
Race sub-2:05

Ao12: 2:00.51


1. 1:53.62 
2. 1:53.18 
3. 1:46.02 
4. (2:25.24) 
5. 2:02.94 
6. (1:41.25) 
7. 2:02.14 
8. 1:58.03 
9. 2:00.47 
10. 2:20.12 
11. 1:56.72 
12. 2:11.89

I don't know if I can race to sub-2:05. Let me know! Have a great week! Thanks @Duncan Bannon for correcting my time last time!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 22, 2018)

Lux said:


> Round 75
> Race sub-2:05
> 
> Ao12: 2:00.51
> ...



Yeah! Sure, 2:05 is fine.


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 22, 2018)

Round 75
Sub-1:30
avg = *1:25.90 *(3/3)

1. (1:42.39)
2. 1:17.19
3. 1:26.22
4. 1:30.83
5. 1:23.72
6. (1:15.04)
7. 1:24.39
8. 1:30.47
9. 1:22.63
10. 1:19.56
11. 1:34.81
12. 1:29.19


----------



## Lux (Apr 22, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Yeah! Sure, 2:05 is fine.


Great!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 23, 2018)

Round 75
Sub 45
avg of 12: 44.54 1/3 Okay average.

Time List:
1. 44.35
2. 43.60 
3. 44.39 
4. (49.53) 
5. 43.86 
6. 46.54 
7. 44.31 
8. 44.61 
9. (39.15) 
10. 44.47 
11. 45.72 
12. 43.52


----------



## MCuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Round 16
Sub-50
Ao12: 49.255

1. 52.690
2. 46.863
3. 51.717
4. 51.212
5. 59.376
6. (41.822)
7. 48.988+
8. 50.448
9. 42.228
10. 54.085
11. (DNF (Missed PLL Parity))
12. 46.182

Pretty Bad


----------



## Kumato (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 75:
Race to sub 1:45
Cube: QiYi QiYuan
Method: Reduction w/reduced/intermediate fridrich.

Time list:
1. 1:51.36
2. 1:40.40
3. 1:50.87
4. 1:49.75
5. (1:12.74)
6. 1:28.81
7. 1:39.14
8. 1:46.07
9. 1:45.58
10. (2:25.38)
11. 1:45.33
12. 1:37.60

Succeed!!!

Ao12= 1:43.49

My first week on this thread, hope to have lots of fun and improve.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 28, 2018)

Kumato said:


> Round 75:
> Race to sub 1:45
> Cube: QiYi QiYuan
> Method: Reduction w/reduced/intermediate fridrich.
> ...




Welcome!


----------



## Kumato (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks Duncan!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

Round 75 Results!:
@Lux - Sub 2:05 - Ao12 was 2:00.51 - 1/3! Nice work, you surpassed you goal by almost 5 seconds!
@cubeshepherd - Sub 45 - Ao12 was 44.54 - 1/3 
@Reprobate - Sub 1:30 - Ao12 was 1:25.9 - 3/3 Much like Lux, you were almost 5 seconds faster than your goal, keep it up!
@MCuber - Sub 50 - Ao12 was 49.255 - 1/3 Close, but you got it, and that's all that really matters!
@Kumato - Sub 1:45 - Ao12 was 1:43.49 - 1/3 Welcome to the thread and nice job this week.

Everyone made their goal this week, good job! A special congrats to @Reprobate for graduating 1:30! As a very minor note, for those competing, please leave what "stage" your on (Like 0/3 or 2/3 etc) it helps me alot! Thanks guys!

Round 76 Scrambles: (Taken from https://www.jflei.com/tnt/ because CS was down, ask if you have questions) Thanks to cubeshepherd for fixing my mistake.



Spoiler



1. Rw' D2 B2 L' R' Uw F' U D Rw R' B2 D2 F L2 R' Fw B2 R D2 Uw' Rw' R2 F D' F2 U' D2 L' U B' Fw' L Fw2 Uw D' U B R U2
2. Uw L' D' R Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 F U2 Uw2 D' Rw' B2 Uw2 D' Rw' Uw L2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw R2 B2 Fw D' Uw' R' U B2 R U2 Fw F B L R2 D' B2
3. L2 D L B Rw' F2 R2 D' F R Fw' U B' D' Rw Uw F Fw D R2 Rw' D' Uw2 F2 L' R' F' L' R2 Uw2 Fw R' L' U2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 F R' B'
4. Rw D' U Uw Rw D Rw' F B D' Fw Rw2 R2 D' R2 L2 B' Fw2 U2 R Uw2 Rw' B F R2 B' R' L' Fw D' R2 F2 Fw Rw U F2 B' R2 Uw F'
5. B' F' U' B' R' Fw F2 B' D2 U R2 Fw Uw L' Rw2 R U' D Rw' R' Uw U' R' Uw2 Rw' R' U' L2 Rw2 F2 U' L' F' Fw' D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U'
6. L2 D' L Fw2 Uw R U' L' D F2 R' U R' U2 L2 B Fw' U2 D Fw2 U Fw' R2 Fw' B' D2 U L2 R2 F' Fw2 B2 Rw2 F2 R' F L' D Fw U
7. B Uw' U' F' B' Fw' R B' Uw B U' B' Uw2 D' Fw' R2 B Fw' R' U' Fw2 F' B2 D' Uw2 Rw2 D B Uw2 Fw' Rw D Uw L2 B Uw' U2 R B' F'
8. Fw2 Uw2 L2 U B U B' R' Uw L' Uw' R2 D' Uw2 R' F' Fw2 D' B' F2 R2 Uw' B' Rw' D Fw' D' R2 Fw D U B2 R2 F D2 B Uw' B2 Uw2 Rw
9. D' Rw2 F' L' F2 Uw L Uw2 Rw' B U2 F' D' Uw2 Rw B D L2 R D Fw F B2 L R2 B D B' Fw2 R' Rw L' Uw2 D2 L Rw' Fw Uw' R' L'
10. 52 B2 L F R' U2 F' Rw Fw D2 Rw2 D2 R' Rw' Fw' F2 U2 Fw B2 F' Uw D2 R2 D' B U B Uw' Rw' U Fw2 Uw' L' D2 R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 L' D
11. L' Uw2 D' F' R Fw2 D' Uw R' Uw L2 Rw' D B2 L Fw' Uw Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw F' R2 B Rw2 Fw2 B2 L2 B' Fw D2 Rw R2 F' D Rw D' Fw U2 F
12. L R2 B2 Uw' L2 F B Fw Uw2 Rw2 B F Rw2 R' Uw' Rw Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U D Rw2 Uw' R' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' R' D' Rw B' U Fw2 D Uw2 U' L' Fw2 Rw2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Round 75 Results!:
> @Lux - Sub 2:05 - Ao12 was 2:00.51 - 1/3! Nice work, you surpassed you goal by almost 5 seconds!
> @cubeshepherd - Sub 45 - Ao12 was 44.54 - 1/3
> @Reprobate - Sub 1:30 - Ao12 was 1:25.9 - 3/3 Much like Lux, you were almost 5 seconds faster than your goal, keep it up!
> ...


Thank you once again for the scrambles, but as I was looking at them I noticed that scrambles 1-3, 5-7, 8-9, and 10-12 are the same in there respective groups. Also, I do not know why CS is not working for you, but it is working for me which in kind of strange that it does not work for you, but just FYI. Thank you again.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 30, 2018)

Weird?!? Ill fix that, thanks.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 30, 2018)

Round 76
Sub 45
avg of 12: 43.54 2/3

Time List:
1. 42.55
2. 44.98 
3. 42.60 
4. 46.75
5. (34.52) PB!
6. 45.23 
7. 42.92 
8. 44.52 
9. 43.21 
10. (48.81) 
11. 41.71 
12. 40.92


----------



## Reprobate (May 2, 2018)

Round 76
sub-1:20
avg = *1:30.42*
Some fast individual times, but not off to a good start

1. (2:01.21)
2. (1:03.07) - PB
3. 1:18.12
4. 1:16.68
5. 1:22.25
6. 1:41.48
7. 1:53.67
8. 1:40.51
9. 1:29.85
10. 1:07.04
11. 1:40.70
12. 1:33.85


----------



## Lux (May 3, 2018)

Round 76
sub-2:05

Ao12: 2:00.94

1. 1:55.29 
2. 1:54.79 
3. 2:08.58 
4. 1:54.15 
5. 2:12.78 
6. DNF(2:09.68) 
7. 1:59.19 
8. 1:53.23 
9. 1:53.04 
10. 1:53.99 
11. 2:15.63 
12. 2:01.77
Slightly worse but still happy with it!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 9, 2018)

Sorry about forgetting this 

Round 76 Results:
@cubeshepherd - 45 - Ao12 was 43.45 - 2/3 This is quite fast! Only 1 more week, no pressure 
@Reprobate - 1:20 - Ao12 was 1:32.42 - 0/3 Better luck next time!
@Lux - Sub 2:05 - Ao12 was 2:00.94 - 2/3 Nice job, second week almost getting sub 2!
@MCuber - I will let you compete this week and continue your streaks.
@Kumato - I will let you compete this week and continue your streaks.


Round 77 Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. D2 B Fw2 Rw Fw' L' Uw R2 Fw Rw' B Rw' R' Uw2 R' B L' Uw' R D2 F' U' D2 B U' Rw' U B Uw2 Rw' R' F' D Rw' Fw' R2 L' B' Rw2 F'
2. F L' F L Uw2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw U2 L Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw U R F R2 U Uw L Fw' L' B2 D' B' Fw2 D L2 Rw Uw2 B D' R2 U2 D F2 Fw' B2
3. L' Uw' R2 U2 Rw2 L' U Uw' F2 B2 D L D R' U D' B Fw2 Uw Fw' D R' Fw L Uw D' F' U' R2 Uw' R' B2 Uw Rw2 L2 B D F' Uw2 U
4. U' L Rw' B' Fw' Rw' U2 L Fw' F2 Rw' Uw2 D2 R B2 Fw' R' Rw2 D2 U F2 B Uw' Fw Rw2 U2 L R' U' R' U2 Rw L2 Uw2 B' Fw F2 R2 D Fw
5. F' B' Uw2 Fw B2 L Fw2 R F' B R F' B2 Uw2 L2 B2 F' Rw' L2 Fw2 D' Rw F2 R D' F2 L2 R2 Rw' Fw D L' D Fw R2 Rw2 Fw2 L Uw2 B2
6. Fw2 Uw' L' B2 F' Rw' D' F B' L2 Rw' U' Uw' L2 Rw R2 U2 R' U Rw2 R' F' U B2 Uw2 L Rw U' L' B' D' L2 R U' Uw F' L' F' B R'
7. D' U B2 U Rw B' F2 U F Fw D' Uw2 Fw' U' B Rw R2 U F2 Fw2 R' D2 R L' Uw' Rw U' D' Uw Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 U' Uw F Fw' R Uw Fw
8. D Fw' L U2 B U2 L2 B' L U L' D' Rw' Fw' L2 R D' F' Rw' R2 B Fw2 U' F B2 L R' U2 R' U' B2 F' Uw' F2 L D' R' Rw' Uw2 R
9. Fw' U2 B Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 Rw Uw L B' Uw B' Uw U2 B L2 F2 L2 F Fw' Rw L' R2 Fw D' Fw Uw2 Rw2 L2 R2 B L Fw F' Rw' R2 B2
10. F2 R2 B2 D Rw B2 Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw' Uw' Rw F2 B' R2 D F L' R' F' B Rw U2 F2 Uw D' F2 Rw' B D2 B2 Rw' D2 U' Uw' R' F' Uw Fw D2
11. Rw Fw2 L2 R B' R L Fw2 D' F R B F' R2 F2 D' U' Rw2 U2 D' F' R2 D U2 Rw2 D' U2 F2 B' D' B R2 U2 R' Fw U D' F' Rw' Fw2
12. F2 B U2 Uw' R B' Uw2 F2 Uw' L2 Fw' D' U2 Fw' Rw2 D2 U2 Uw2 L D Fw' R U' L2 Rw F D L U2 B' Rw2 Uw' D2 U B' R2 F B' R' L2



Good luck folks!

*Expected closing time: Saturday, the 12th*


----------



## Lux (May 9, 2018)

Round 77
Race to sub-2:05
Ao12 1:49.74

1. 1:41.24 
2. 1:35.21 
3. 1:41.98 
4. 2:18.61 
5. 1:43.31 
6. 1:39.18 
7. 2:00.73 
8. 1:40.77 
9. 2:01.94 
10. 2:13.00 
11. 1:51.63 
12. 1:43.57 
Sub 1:50! The cube has finally broken in, so no more pops! This way I can turn a bit faster.
Have a great week!


----------



## Reprobate (May 9, 2018)

Round 77
Sub-1:20
avg = 1:27.58

1. (1:11.98)
2. 1:24.08
3. (DNF)
4. 1:37.04
5. 1:18.38
6. 1:32.29
7. 1:25.22
8. 1:17.53
9. 1:19.59
10. 1:35.29
11. 1:32.66
12. 1:33.69


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 10, 2018)

Round 77
Sub 45
avg of 12: 44.73 3/3 Time to move on to sub 42, although I think that will take a little while to get to.

Time List:
1. 45.62 
2. 42.52 
3. 43.40 
4. 46.99 
5. 44.52 
6. (36.85)
7. 47.93 
8. 43.03 
9. 47.25 
10. 46.52
11. 39.52
12. (48.57)


----------



## Kumato (May 10, 2018)

I'm sorry

Round 76:
sub1:45
QiYi Qiyuan
Reduction
1/3 -> 2/3
1. 1:41.31
2. 1:48.62
3. 1:31.85
4. 1:30.60
5. 1:37.35
6. 1:47.40
At this point I realized that I really need that aosu M that is on the way....
7. 1:30.31
8. (1:50.02)
9. (1:22.51)
10. 1:36.21
11. 1:29.70
12. 1:39.62

Ao 12=1:37.380


----------



## MCuber (May 13, 2018)

Round 77
Sub-50
Ao12: 46.590

1. 50.563
2. 46.768
3. 41.878
4. 49.191
5. 44.625
6. 49.762
7. 42.220
8. 46.923
9. 41.863
10. 46.110
11. 47.860
12. 56.602

Great Ao12 for me... Solves 3 and 7 could've been sub-40 but whatever still good


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 14, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Expected closing time: Saturday, the 12th


I can not wait until that day


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 14, 2018)

Round 77 Results:
@Lux - Sub 2:05 - Ao12 was 1:49.74 - 3/3 - You graduated! Glad you cube is good too!
@cubeshepherd - Sub 45 - Ao12 was 44.73 - 3/3 - Another graduate! (and nice sneaky post above)
@Reprobate - Sub 1:20 - Ao12 was 1:27.58 - 0/3 Better luck next time.
@Kumato - Sub 1:45 - Ao12 was 1:37.38 - 2/3 - Your fine, and nice job this week.
@MCuber - Sub 50 - Ao12 was 46.59 - 1/3 Great job, only 2 more.

Round 78 Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B2 Rw2 F2 B2 Fw R' U D L2 B' Rw2 B2 R F' R' L2 D' Rw Uw R' U2 L U' D' Rw2 U L Fw' R2 B R2 Rw' L2 U' Uw2 R' Rw D R Uw'
2. D Fw L2 B' R F Uw D' F2 U2 F D B' R2 Fw' Rw B2 F R' Uw D' Rw2 Uw L' F' Rw' B' L2 R' Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 B' F2 D' Fw B2 D2 B
3. R' Fw2 L' F2 D' Uw' F B' D Rw2 L' Uw' L' F L2 U' R' U L2 Rw2 R B L U Uw Fw' Rw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw' U' R2 Rw' L' D
4. U2 Rw' D2 B2 Fw' F' U D2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 L' Uw' Fw' B2 U2 Rw R L2 B2 F' D F' D F' R' Rw2 Fw2 R2 B2 U2 D L' Uw2 F' R2 B F2 L2
5. F' Fw R B' R Uw' Fw L2 D' F' B Rw' Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' L' U2 Fw U2 Fw' B F Uw U R2 B' U' F2 U' Rw L B2 U2 Uw' Fw2
6. Uw2 D2 Rw' D R' D F' U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw F Fw2 Uw B' D2 R2 F Uw' R' D Fw R' Uw' L' R Uw D L Rw' B R B' L2 D Uw L R2 U2 D
7. Uw2 F2 R U' D' F2 R2 Rw' U' F2 Rw' Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 D' L B Rw' R' U' D' L' R Fw2 R' L2 D Fw' D L2 B2 L' R' B' R' U2 L2 Fw L
8. F Fw' Uw' B' F U2 Rw Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' U B2 Uw' F' D' Uw' B2 Uw' Fw2 L' Rw2 U B' R' F' Fw2 U2 R L B2 Uw2 F2 U' Rw F Rw2 U' D' Uw2
9. U' Fw' F2 U' Fw2 B2 Uw2 U' Rw Uw L Rw' B' Fw' D' L2 Fw2 R' D2 U L F' L' Uw B' Fw2 L D2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' R2 D' B' D' Uw2 B' U' Rw R2
10. B2 R' Fw2 D Uw U2 F B2 U2 R2 F2 Rw' F' Uw' Rw Uw L' U' R' Fw U' D R' B Fw L Fw' D Rw' D2 F Uw2 L D2 R F Uw B' U2 L
11. D2 Uw2 R' D2 F Rw' D Uw2 F2 D2 Fw U' Fw F' L2 Fw2 L2 Fw' B' Rw2 B' U2 B2 D' Fw' D2 B' L' B' U2 L R2 U2 R' L F2 B L F U'
12. U B Uw' U2 F Rw' U Fw U Fw' U L' Uw' D' Rw L2 Uw2 Fw' F L2 Uw' Rw Fw L2 R2 U' L' Fw F' D' Uw2 R Rw2 U2 D Uw Rw F2 L' F'



*Expected closing date: Saturday the 19th*


----------



## Lux (May 16, 2018)

Round 78
Race to sub-1:50

Ao12: 1:50.24

1. 2:17.97 
2. 1:58.22 
3. 1:45.51+ 
5. 1:40.75 
6. 1:55.90 
7. 2:00.00 
8. 1:38.54 
9. 1:37.76 
10. 1:53.43 
11. 1:40.06 
12. 2:00.42 

New challenge! I'm attempting sub-1:50


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 17, 2018)

Round 78
Sub 42
avg of 12: 43.93 0/3 PB Ao12

Time List:
1. 45.80 
2. 43.58 
3. (31.04) PB Single!
4. 45.25 
5. 40.91 
6. 43.96 
7. 43.12 
8. 44.67 
9. 42.14 
10. (57.51) Oops!
11. 43.56 
12. 46.26


----------



## Kumato (May 17, 2018)

Almost forgot... Will do it in 6-7 hours


----------



## Reprobate (May 17, 2018)

Round 78
Sub-1:20
avg = 1:21.97

1. 1:17.06
2. 1:21.48
3. 1:20.81
4. 1:20.71
5. 1:29.20
6. (1:16.95)
7. 1:20.25
8. 1:20.48
9. 1:18.08
10. (1:31.73)
11. 1:24.05
12. 1:27.57


----------



## Kumato (May 17, 2018)

Sub 1:45

1. 1:40.28
2. 1:40.84
3. (1:49.10)
4. 1:28.11
5. 1:41.28
6. 1:26.57
7. 1:31.17
8. 1:30.97
9. 1:37.22
10. 1:42.53
11. (1:25.88)
12. 1:44.40

My magnetic aosu gets here in 2 days, can't wait. Probably should increase difficulty on the goal.
Ao12=1:36.907 (.91)


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 19, 2018)

round 78
race to sub 1:15
QiYi WuQue

avg of 12: 1:13.26

Time List:
1. 1:15.04 
2. 1:12.96 
3. 1:16.11 
4. (1:19.18) 
5. 1:07.90 
6. 1:14.91 
7. (1:03.49) 
8. 1:18.72
9. 1:17.19 
10. 1:08.07 
11. 1:05.99 
12. 1:15.74


----------



## MCuber (May 20, 2018)

Dang it missed this week, oops.


----------



## Kumato (May 21, 2018)

You still have time probably.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 24, 2018)

Kumato said:


> You still have time probably.


Apparently there is more then enough time to still compete (1 extra weeks time)

Hint, hint @Duncan Bannon


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 24, 2018)

I totally though I posted to this last Saturday. 

Round 78 From Thurs. 24 to Sun. 27. Sorry for shortened round.

Round 77 Results:
@Lux - Sub 1:50 - Ao12 was 1:50.24 - 0/3 - Really close!
@cubeshepherd - Sub 43 - Ao12 was 43.93 - 0/3 - Great job on the PB!
@Reprobate - Sub 1:20 - Ao12 was 1:21.97 - 0/3 - Again, close!
@tigermaxi - Sub 1:15 - Ao12 was 1:13.26 - 1/3 - Welcome to the thread!
@MCuber - You can do both rounds this week if you want.

Round 78 Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. R2 U' L' R' Uw R Fw' D' U' Rw F' Uw' F Fw' D L Fw' L2 R Rw2 U2 Uw2 B2 R' F2 L2 Uw R2 Fw' D2 L Fw Uw2 F' Fw' L' F L' Uw2 U2
2. F2 D L2 B2 L2 Uw' D2 Rw L2 D' L' F' Rw2 L' F L2 D2 U2 Fw2 U Uw R2 L' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw F B D2 F Rw' F2 R' B' L R' Uw
3. Uw2 B' U2 Uw D Fw2 D Fw2 R U' F2 R D2 R Fw2 U Fw2 F' Uw' U2 B2 F2 D F2 U Fw2 F2 U' L' D' F Uw' Rw2 L B Uw L B' U B
4. Uw2 D' U' L2 Fw2 Rw2 F B2 D Rw2 L Uw D2 L' F U2 B' Uw2 B D2 L B Fw' L' U' L2 B Uw F U B' D2 L2 D U2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw Fw'
5. Uw2 B D' F B' Fw D' B' Fw2 L' U' Rw2 L' Uw' U R' L2 D' B' Uw R2 U2 F2 Fw2 U Rw' Fw2 D' Rw2 B D Fw2 U' Uw' D' R2 F L2 B' F
6. F U' B2 Fw R Rw2 D Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw D2 F L R' B' Uw2 D' F' L' Uw' U L Fw2 D2 U' R' Fw2 L' F2 B' Rw2 R2 Fw2 U' L2
7. Rw U2 Fw B2 Rw' R' Uw2 U2 L Uw2 R' B' U Fw' Rw' U' Rw2 F2 R' Rw2 D' U' F' D' R2 U2 D' Fw' Rw' F' R' Rw' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F' R' F2 U'
8. Uw' B' L' D' U L2 Rw' D' B D2 Rw Fw2 D Uw U2 F L Fw L R' Uw' R' L Rw2 U2 Rw B' R D2 B2 Fw2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 Fw B2 Rw F2
9. Uw' R L2 B F U' F U' R B' U2 L R' F2 Rw2 F' Rw' F2 Rw' Fw' Uw B D2 Uw F2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw Rw F2 R U Uw L' R D2 B R' L'
10. R2 Fw2 R B F' R' Uw F2 Fw2 R2 D R2 B' F L' Rw' Uw' F D R' Rw U' Uw2 Fw' F D' Rw2 U B Uw' Rw2 B U2 Fw D' U2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F2
11. F2 D2 Fw' R' U2 F' Rw' R' Uw L F L' Rw2 R U' Uw Rw B' R2 Uw' Rw Uw F2 Fw Rw2 Fw U2 F' U2 L' Fw Rw' Fw' Uw B Fw2 R2 B2 Fw2 D
12. F2 Rw B' Uw' R2 L' Rw Uw' R Fw' Uw' L2 Uw U2 L2 U' B2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U2 F' U Uw2 Rw' Fw R2 L' D Fw2 L B Rw' B2 Uw F R' D' B' R2


----------



## Lux (May 24, 2018)

Race to sub-1:50
Ao12: 1:49.17

1. 1:51.28 
2. 1:34.13 
3. 1:54.20 
4. 1:43.05 
5. 2:02.77 
6. 1:39.44 
7. 1:41.36 
8. 1:59.19 
9. 1:46.86
10. 1:53.29 
11. 2:02.19 
12. 1:40.84 

Slow solves have payed off!


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 24, 2018)

Round 78
Sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:12.36

Time List:
1. 1:02.08
2. 1:13.14
3. 1:07.64
4. 1:09.93
5. (58.46)
6. 1:16.62
7. 1:01.01
8. 1:08.32
9. 1:17.59
10. 1:39.06
11. 1:08.23
12. (DNF(1:10.80)[Forgot to do pairity])


----------



## Kumato (May 26, 2018)

R 78
Sub-1:10
Maybe is shooting low, but I don't care.
1. 1:13.19
2. 1:22.24
3. 1:38.32
4. 1:16.55
5. 1:26.53
6. 1:19.66
7. 1:28.41
8. 1:29.30
9. (1:48.48)
10. 1:11.23
11. 1:25.18
12. (1:10.40)

Ao12: 1:23.06


----------



## Reprobate (May 26, 2018)

Round 78
sub-1:20
avg = 1:22.50

1. 1:18.77
2. 1:17.77
3. (1:39.74)
4. 1:26.56
5. (1:10.40)
6. 1:26.28
7. 1:27.70
8. 1:16.89
9. 1:14.27
10. 1:27.16
11. 1:20.41
12. 1:29.23


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 28, 2018)

Round 78 Results:
@Lux - Sub 1:50 - Ao12 was 1:49.17 - 1/3! - Close! But its your first sub 1:50 average so far if I'm correct! 2 more!
@cubeshepherd - Forgot/didn't compete. Ill keep any past progress
@tigermaxi - Sub 1:15 - Ao12 was 1:12.36 - 2/3 - Only 1 more!
@Kumato - Sub 1:10 - Ao12 was 1:23.06 - 0/3 - Hopefully with some practice you can get there!
@Reprobate - Sub 1:20 - Ao12 was 1:22.5 - 0/3 - Better luck next time.

Round 79 Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. Uw2 B' U' L U B2 Rw' Uw2 D Rw F' B L F Rw Uw L R2 Rw' B Uw2 U L2 F' D' L R' Rw' Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw' L' D Fw B L' D2 U B2
2. D B' D' B Fw2 D B Fw L R Fw Uw' L2 R' Uw F' Rw2 F2 U' B R2 D2 U Uw' B2 U' D' Uw F R2 Uw B2 Fw2 U' B U R' Fw2 D' R'
3. R2 D2 F2 Rw R U L2 B2 F' Fw' U D Rw Uw Fw2 D' Rw U F2 L2 B Fw' Rw2 F' D' R2 B D Uw Rw' Uw Fw2 U2 Uw2 R' D2 L2 D L2 U'
4. U' R' Fw Uw2 L2 B2 Uw B Rw2 D' Rw D Rw' Uw' D R2 Rw' Fw Rw U2 B Uw' B Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 U' B D U F U2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 Fw F2 Rw' U'
5. L D2 Uw F2 U' B2 Uw2 Rw B2 D' L' R D2 Fw2 B2 D' R D' Fw B2 R2 U2 L' B' L2 D' B' F' L B2 L2 Uw' F' L2 U' Rw' L' Fw2 Uw' B2
6. Uw2 B' Uw F' Fw' D Uw R B Rw' Uw' L2 B U' B F2 Fw' U' F Rw2 B' L' Fw' Rw' R' Uw2 U' D' F Rw F2 B Rw' L' Uw U' R' U2 Uw' F'
7. F' U' D2 L2 D Fw' R2 L' Fw R2 Uw2 Rw L Uw' L D U2 L2 D' B' U2 B2 D' F B' L F Fw L' D' Fw' D Uw F2 D' F Rw2 B2 U B
8. Rw F Uw2 Fw' B' Rw' F D' Uw' R Rw' B' Fw' Uw2 D' R' Uw2 Fw F U B L U2 F' Fw' Rw2 R' Fw2 D2 R2 Uw' B' U B' D' Rw2 L U Fw B
9. F Uw' B2 Fw' F' Uw2 B Rw2 F U Fw' L2 B2 F Rw D' F R Uw' R2 D' B' D Uw' F' L2 D' F U2 Fw D L2 F2 L' U' L' Uw' D2 Fw' U2
10. Uw' U' L2 D2 L' U L' U D L B R' U' D R2 F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' Uw' B' Uw' D R' F Uw Rw' Uw' R' Fw' D' L' B2 R B2 Uw2 F Fw2 L'
11. Rw' R Uw2 B D' L Uw2 B F' R' Rw D B2 Uw D' U2 B U L D2 B2 D2 B R' D F2 U' B Uw D Fw' L2 U B' F' Uw2 L Uw2 Rw2 R2
12. F Uw2 D2 R B' L2 R' Fw2 Rw2 L' D2 B R2 D F D Uw L Rw Uw' L' U' F2 B Rw' D' B D' L D Rw2 B' D2 L B Fw2 U2 D B' Fw'


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Reprobate (May 28, 2018)

Round 79
sub-1:20
avg = 1:21.48

1. 1:15.17
2. 1:18.81
3. (1:43.13)
4. 1:19.50
5. 1:29.21
6. 1:18.83
7. 1:40.42
8. 1:27.04
9. 1:16.02
10. (1:07.48)
11. 1:08.54
12. 1:21.21


----------



## weatherman223 (May 31, 2018)

Round 79
Race to sub 1
Yau
Supernova Wuque M
Ao12: 1:12.94

1:17.79, 1:08.58, 1:09.52, 1:09.77, 1:11.52, 1:08.55, 1:15.77, (DNF(1:26.37)), 1:14.10, 1:19.42, 1:14.40, (1:07.72)

Awful, was distracted because of my rampant almost adult puppy. Solve 7 I was holding a beeper in one hand during 3x3 stage because she stole my dads socks. 8th solve I had to take her outside.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Awful, was distracted because of my rampant almost adult puppy. Solve 7 I was holding a beeper in one hand during 3x3 stage because she stole my dads socks. 8th solve I had to take her outside.


What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## weatherman223 (May 31, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> What kind of dog do you have?



Brittany.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Brittany.


Very nice. I do not know to much about there personality's but I do like there look a lot.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

Round 79
Road to officially sub 1:00 and below
avg of 12: 1:02.42 0/2

Time List:
1. 58.73 
2. (1:09.52) 
3. 1:06.52 
4. 1:01.51
5. 1:02.84 
6. 1:04.09 
7. 1:02.15 
8. 59.98
9. 58.93 
10. 1:05.51 
11. (56.51) 
12. 1:03.96

So after a pretty bad weekend of official times, I decided to really try and practice at home how I do and feel at official competitions and in public (meaning listening to various things that were distracting to me, getting nervous, thinking about the times and solves etc.)
I am going to be doing this for a while or until I can start getting the same times that I was getting when I was relaxed at home. This might take a while to get there, but because I now really see that I need to work on this and I really want to get better official times, I do not mind practicing this way. Also, big thanks to @CuberStache for the idea of practicing this way, I would not have really thought about it, if he had not mentioned the idea, so thanks.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 1, 2018)

Round 79
sub 1:15
avg of 12: 1:12.53

Time List:
1. 1:15.09 
2. 1:16.21 
3. (1:29.48) 
The maru lube I put in here saved the average 
4. 1:25.84 
5. 1:10.35 
6. 1:10.69 
7. 1:06.54 
8. 1:13.55 
9. 1:08.45 
10. 1:15.42 
11. (58.42) 
12. 1:03.19 

Love solve 11


----------



## MCuber (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 79
Sub-50
Ao12: 49.913

1. 43.677
2. 49.639
3. 51.676
4. 59.038
5. 45.408
6. 47.334
7. 52.936
8. 47.302
9. 49.869
10. 46.127
11. 49.797
12. DNF


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 79 Results:
@MCuber - Sub 50 - Ao12 was 49.913 - 1/3
@Reprobate - Sub 1:20 - Ao12 was 1:21.48 - 0/3
@weatherman223 - Sub 1 - Ao12 was 1:12.94 - 0/3 - Welcome!
@cubeshepherd - Sub 1 - Ao12 was 1:02.42 - 0/3 
@tigermaxi - Sub 1:15 - Ao12 was 1:12.53 - 3/3 - Congrats!

Round 80 Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B' L2 B Fw2 L2 U' Uw' Fw' R' F2 Uw' F Uw2 B Fw L F2 Uw' Fw B U L Uw2 L' Uw2 B' D' F D' U Fw' Rw' L' U2 Fw F B D' L2 U'
2. Rw' B U' Rw B2 F' U' F2 L R U B' L2 F2 D' Uw2 L2 Fw2 U' L D2 Fw2 U' Fw2 R D2 R' B D' L R' Uw' Rw' F L' D Rw' L F2 Uw2
3. U Fw' R2 U Fw2 R2 L' F' L D2 U' Rw B L D' F2 Fw D R' Uw Fw' Rw2 B Uw Rw L2 Fw2 U' B R2 Uw' L2 F2 U2 D' F' L2 Uw U Fw
4. B Uw U' B R' U' D2 Fw' B' F L' R B' D U' B' D' B2 L' R Uw' R2 U' D' Fw2 D Fw' D2 U2 F B' Uw F D' Uw' L B D' Fw' Uw
5. U Fw2 R' Uw' F Fw' Rw2 L' Uw2 F' B Uw Fw L' F' R Rw U Uw L2 F B2 L Fw2 U' Fw2 U2 L R' U R2 Fw' D2 L2 D' Uw U2 L Fw' B
6. U Uw2 R2 D Rw U2 B2 Fw' D U' Fw Uw2 R2 Fw' L2 Fw F2 D B2 Rw' L2 F2 L D2 Rw F B' D' Fw2 R2 Rw2 B U2 L F2 D' Uw' L' U2 Fw
7. B2 D2 U Uw2 Rw Fw' U B Uw2 L D2 U Uw B U2 Uw2 F L Rw' Fw F2 L' R2 B F Fw R' U2 Fw2 Rw' L B' Uw' Rw' U' R D2 U L' B'
8. Rw' U B' R2 F' U2 L' B' R2 D Rw2 R U Rw2 F U B2 F' Fw2 Uw2 B' F' Rw L' D' Fw' B L D B Rw2 F' Fw' Rw' Uw U2 F B' L2 Uw'
9. R' B' F' D2 B' D U' R' F' D Fw2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 Fw' L' R2 U2 F' R Fw' Uw' F2 L' F2 R2 Uw F2 L Rw B2 L2 R B' F' L' Uw U L U
10. Fw' F' R L B U Fw L2 D R2 D R' Rw U' F D L2 D' U2 Rw2 R2 B F D Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw D' U2 Rw' F' L' R' U' B F2 Uw' D2 B'
11. R F Uw2 Fw2 B2 F2 Uw' R' Fw2 B2 L' U Uw B' D R2 Uw' Fw2 D' Uw F' R' Fw L Uw' D U' Fw R' F2 D' F2 Uw2 B2 L U' F' Uw' R Fw2
12. R' U2 F R Rw2 D2 Fw2 L2 D2 R Rw' Uw' U' Rw' D2 B D2 Rw' Fw2 U' B2 Rw2 U Uw L2 U' B' F D' F Rw B' U2 L2 Uw Rw D2 Rw D' Fw'


Good Luck!


----------



## MCuber (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 80
Sub-50
Ao12: DNF

1. 47.726
2. 49.465
3. 47.398
4. 53.698
5. 46.606
6. 43.181
7. 56.175
8. 58.132+ nope.
9. DNS
10. DNS
11. DNS
12. DNS


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 4, 2018)

sub 1:10
round 80
avg of 12: 1:04.07

Time List:
1. 1:04.01 
2. 1:02.73 
3. 1:03.39 
4. (55.04) 
5. 55.09 
6. 59.19 
7. 1:00.88 
8. 1:00.65 
9. 1:05.90 
10. (1:37.10) 
11. 1:15.92 
12. 1:12.89 

Yea love it


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 5, 2018)

weatherman223
Race to sub 1
Yau
Supernova Qiyi Wuque M
Ao12: 1:11.80 0/3 (Better than last week at least!)

1:06.44, (1:19.34), 1:12.97, 1:09.89, 1:14.55, 1:08.74, 1:13.71, 1:12.93, 1:19.00, (59.82), 1:15.32, 1:04.49


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 5, 2018)

Round 80
Sub 1:00 Officially
avg of 12: 1:08.01 0/3 First Ao12 using Yau...or most of Yau Not to bad, but there is a lot of room for improvement, especially on the 2nd-4th step.

Time List:
1. 1:13.77 
2. 1:16.52 
3. 1:04.43 
4. 1:10.41 
5. (56.39) 
6. (1:18.63) 
7. 1:07.36 
8. 1:00.97 
9. 57.83 
10. 1:13.36 
11. 1:06.52 
12. 1:08.92


----------



## Lux (Jun 6, 2018)

Round 80

Sub 1:50
Ao12: 1:41.83

1. 1:49.05 
2. 2:13.82 (messed up a g perm during 3x3 stage)
3. 1:38.97 
4. 1:30.37 
5. 1:33.67 
6. 1:40.36 
7. 1:49.21 
8. 1:48.29 
9. 1:35.72 
10. 1:37.56 
11. 1:30.28 
12. 1:55.12 

Second time sub 1:50 here!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 80 Results:
@MCuber - Sub 50 - Ao12 was DNF - 0/3
@tigermaxi - Sub 1:10 - Ao12 was 1:04.07 - 1/3
@weatherman223 - Sub 1 - Ao12 was 1:11.8 - 0/3
@cubeshepherd - Sub 1- Ao12 was 1:08.01 - 0/3 I may join this thread and try to beat you to sub 1 with yau
@Lux- Sub 1:50 - Ao12 was 1:41.83 - 2/3
I will keep anyone elses streaks if they forgot to do this.
Round 81 Scrambles:


Spoiler



1. B' Rw U2 L Rw' Fw Uw' F' Fw Rw' Fw2 B2 F' Uw' Fw2 D2 L Rw' D L2 D L F R2 Uw2 Rw B Fw' U B2 U2 D' R' F' D2 B L Rw' D' R2
2. Rw' Uw' F2 R Rw2 L2 U' Uw' Fw' F2 R Fw2 B' F U2 F U' Fw' D' L B D2 Uw B2 Rw' R Uw2 D' R2 Rw2 Uw R D2 B' Fw2 F' R' U2 B' F'
3. U2 Rw' L2 Fw U L2 B' Rw2 F Fw L' Uw U F' Rw' U R U Uw' F' Rw2 L2 D Uw' L Rw Fw2 Uw2 U2 R B2 F D2 R' L2 F' L' Rw U' F
4. R2 Fw' R Fw R' L' D Rw2 U' F' Fw2 R' Rw D F' L2 Rw2 R Fw' F' B' Uw L2 F D U' Fw R U L' Uw Fw Rw2 Fw' B F' R2 L Uw F
5. B2 L2 Rw2 Fw U Fw' D2 L2 Fw2 F Rw D2 R2 D Uw' Rw2 F Uw L' U2 D' L2 F Rw2 B2 D' F' Uw Rw' Uw2 B' Fw' R' Fw2 Rw' U D' B2 L' Rw2
6. L' D L2 Fw2 R' U' R2 U Rw2 D Uw' R' D' B D2 R F' Uw Fw2 Uw2 R2 D' Fw Uw U F2 Fw2 U2 R2 D B' U R2 B2 U F U B L2 U2
7. L' Fw2 Rw2 R' F' R U F Uw U Fw' L Fw R2 D Rw' Uw2 Fw' R' B' Rw' U2 B Rw2 B' Fw2 F' D2 L Fw' D2 Fw U' D2 Fw' R' U B2 F D'
8. D2 Uw B U2 Uw L2 U2 L2 Fw' F B U B2 U D' Rw Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 D B' R2 Uw2 L' Uw' R2 D' U Uw B F2 U Rw F U F' D2 Uw2
9. B' F Uw2 L' D2 Uw' Rw Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw U R' D' Uw B R2 Fw2 F L2 U' L Fw Rw2 Uw L D Fw Uw F' Fw2 Rw' B D' U' Fw' B L' F Rw2
10. B U2 B2 F R2 B2 Uw D2 Fw2 D2 U L2 F' U D' Uw2 L2 D' R' Uw' F L' R Uw2 D2 Rw L' R' B' R' B' Uw Fw2 R Fw2 F D' F2 Fw' D
11. U D F' Fw L Rw2 Uw2 F' Fw' B' D2 R' D L' F2 Fw L' Rw' U D B L2 R' U' Fw' R2 Uw2 R L F' Fw' D B2 Uw' R' Fw R B2 R2 F2
12. Uw D2 L Rw2 D Rw L2 B' D U' R2 Rw D' B' D Rw Fw2 Uw U' Fw2 Rw2 B' D F2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw L' Rw2 Fw2 B2 R F D2 L2 U2 R


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 81
Sub 1:10
avg of 12: 1:08.15

Time List:
1. 57.45 
2. 1:12.38 
3. 1:09.96 
4. 1:12.52 
5. 1:07.16 
6. 1:06.85 
7. 1:13.45 
8. 1:11.74 
9. 57.58 
10. 1:12.45 
11. (1:17.50) 
12. (56.08)


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jun 19, 2018)

*Round 81 
Road to Sub 3
YJ GuanSu

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-18
avg of 12: 3:01.84

Time List:*
1. 2:29.32 
2. 3:46.44 
3. (1:57.09) 
4. 2:25.06 
5. 3:03.27 
6. 3:52.15 
7. 3:25.03 
8. 3:12.43 
9. 2:44.54 
10. 2:32.85 
11. 2:47.30 
12. (4:12.11) 

Number 3 was actually my PB so I'm really proud of that, and ugh... Road to Sub 3 and Im just a little bit over


----------



## Lux (Jun 21, 2018)

Round 81
sub-1:50
Ao12: 1:44.89

1. 1:41.45
2. 1:54.52 
3. 2:07.62 
4. 1:35.59 
5. 1:35.87 
6. 1:50.53 
7. 1:48.29 
8. 1:46.66 
9. 1:46.66 
10. 1:47.09 
11. 1:32.84 
12. 1:42.27 

Next stop sub-1:45. We'll see!


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 6, 2018)

Round 81 
Sub-1:15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-6
avg of 12: 1:14.56

Time List:
1. 1:11.08 
2. 1:11.06 
3. 1:26.65 
4. (1:02.07) 
5. 1:12.78 
6. 1:21.70 
7. 1:08.27 
8. 1:13.79 
9. 1:07.39 
10. 1:22.88 
11. (1:29.64) 
12. 1:10.00 

A really good ao12 for me!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm starting the thread back up 
Round 81 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-1:10 | 1:08.15 | 2/3
@LightFlame_ | Sub-3 | 3:01.84 | 0/3
@Lux | Sub-1:50 | 1:44.89 | 3/3 | Congrats
@GC1998 | Sub-1:15 | 1:14.56 | 1/3

Round 82 Scrambles
1. L2 F2 U Uw' L2 Rw2 U' F L Rw F B Uw' B' Rw2 Fw R Rw D' B Rw U2 Rw Uw' Fw B' U2 D2 Fw' U2 B Fw' Rw2 D Uw' R' Uw2 Fw2 F' L'
2. L' B' D' U2 Fw2 D' L2 R F B' U2 L R' Rw2 B2 R L Rw' Uw2 R B L' Fw2 R2 L2 F L F' Uw2 R Fw2 B2 U' D Fw2 B' L' D Rw' U
3. Rw' L' Uw' B F2 Fw2 R L' Rw F Uw' B2 F R Fw2 Uw B' F2 D U' R Uw R2 B' Uw2 B F2 Fw' R2 Fw R2 Fw B2 D B' Fw2 R' D2 R U2
4. L' D Fw' L' Uw' R U L' R2 Rw D2 Uw2 U F U F2 R Fw2 D' R F R2 D B2 U' Uw' F2 Uw F' U' D' B F2 R D R2 B2 R' B' F2
5. Rw' Uw L U' Uw Rw Uw D' Fw' Uw Fw R2 L D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 U' Uw' L D U2 Fw' U' Rw2 R D' L2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 R2 L' U2 Uw Rw Fw B' U' Uw2
6. B' R2 Uw2 F2 R' Uw2 F Uw B U2 Rw2 U' Uw2 L2 B Fw' Uw B2 F D Rw L D U2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 F' D Uw2 L' U' Uw' F D2 B' Rw' R2 F'
7. Fw2 L2 D Uw2 F' Rw' Fw2 B' D U2 Uw B' D2 Uw' L2 D2 F Rw2 R L' Uw Fw Rw2 L B Uw2 Rw' L Fw2 L2 F' D B' F' Fw Uw B2 R' F U
8. Uw' R2 B F2 Fw' L R Rw U L' Uw2 Rw2 U L2 B' D' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw R2 Fw' R Rw' Uw Rw D Uw2 Rw2 U R' L' F2 Rw' D2 Rw' R' Fw Uw' F
9. Uw' Fw F L Rw2 Fw F' U R2 U' R' Rw U2 F' L2 Uw D2 Fw Rw2 B' Rw' L' Uw' Fw B U2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 B2 L2 Rw Fw B' L Rw2 D' F Fw' Rw2
10. Rw' Fw2 Uw' F2 L' R' U' Rw U D2 R' Fw' D' Fw2 U Rw R' Uw2 Fw' L2 Fw Uw D Fw' L' U F2 Uw2 F2 U' B Rw L2 F' Uw' B' U2 D Rw2 B
11. L2 D' B R2 L F' R' Fw2 Rw R2 Fw2 U F2 Fw Uw D2 F B' Uw2 R U2 D2 R2 Rw B Uw Fw D' Uw F2 L R' Rw' Fw R' F' L2 Rw' R Uw'
12. Uw F R2 L2 Rw' F2 Uw F Rw Fw2 R' B' L' R2 U Rw B' F' Rw F2 R U' B' R2 D2 L' D2 F Rw F2 L' Fw' R' L' Rw Fw2 Rw' R U B'

My Results


Spoiler



avg of 12: 1:02.35
Sub-1:10

Time List:
1. 1:05.00 L2 F2 U Uw' L2 Rw2 U' F L Rw F B Uw' B' Rw2 Fw R Rw D' B Rw U2 Rw Uw' Fw B' U2 D2 Fw' U2 B Fw' Rw2 D Uw' R' Uw2 Fw2 F' L'
2. 56.90 L' B' D' U2 Fw2 D' L2 R F B' U2 L R' Rw2 B2 R L Rw' Uw2 R B L' Fw2 R2 L2 F L F' Uw2 R Fw2 B2 U' D Fw2 B' L' D Rw' U
3. 58.00 Rw' L' Uw' B F2 Fw2 R L' Rw F Uw' B2 F R Fw2 Uw B' F2 D U' R Uw R2 B' Uw2 B F2 Fw' R2 Fw R2 Fw B2 D B' Fw2 R' D2 R U2
4. 1:01.86 L' D Fw' L' Uw' R U L' R2 Rw D2 Uw2 U F U F2 R Fw2 D' R F R2 D B2 U' Uw' F2 Uw F' U' D' B F2 R D R2 B2 R' B' F2
5. (56.50) Rw' Uw L U' Uw Rw Uw D' Fw' Uw Fw R2 L D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 U' Uw' L D U2 Fw' U' Rw2 R D' L2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 R2 L' U2 Uw Rw Fw B' U' Uw2
6. 1:00.91 B' R2 Uw2 F2 R' Uw2 F Uw B U2 Rw2 U' Uw2 L2 B Fw' Uw B2 F D Rw L D U2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw2 F' D Uw2 L' U' Uw' F D2 B' Rw' R2 F'
7. 1:05.92 Fw2 L2 D Uw2 F' Rw' Fw2 B' D U2 Uw B' D2 Uw' L2 D2 F Rw2 R L' Uw Fw Rw2 L B Uw2 Rw' L Fw2 L2 F' D B' F' Fw Uw B2 R' F U
8. 1:00.97 Uw' R2 B F2 Fw' L R Rw U L' Uw2 Rw2 U L2 B' D' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw R2 Fw' R Rw' Uw Rw D Uw2 Rw2 U R' L' F2 Rw' D2 Rw' R' Fw Uw' F
9. 1:08.82 Uw' Fw F L Rw2 Fw F' U R2 U' R' Rw U2 F' L2 Uw D2 Fw Rw2 B' Rw' L' Uw' Fw B U2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 B2 L2 Rw Fw B' L Rw2 D' F Fw' Rw2
10. (1:50.76) Rw' Fw2 Uw' F2 L' R' U' Rw U D2 R' Fw' D' Fw2 U Rw R' Uw2 Fw' L2 Fw Uw D Fw' L' U F2 Uw2 F2 U' B Rw L2 F' Uw' B' U2 D Rw2 B
11. 1:04.67 L2 D' B R2 L F' R' Fw2 Rw R2 Fw2 U F2 Fw Uw D2 F B' Uw2 R U2 D2 R2 Rw B Uw Fw D' Uw F2 L R' Rw' Fw R' F' L2 Rw' R Uw'
12. 1:00.44 Uw F R2 L2 Rw' F2 Uw F Rw Fw2 R' B' L' R2 U Rw B' F' Rw F2 R U' B' R2 D2 L' D2 F Rw F2 L' Fw' R' L' Rw Fw2 Rw' R U B'
[SPOILER/]


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 6, 2018)

Round 82 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-1:10 | 1:02.35 | 3/3

Round 83 Scrambles
1. Rw2 L' Uw' L2 Rw D2 U B R L D L F' Fw' B2 D' Rw D2 U' B' L2 U Fw' L F' U' B' D2 Fw' F B D R2 U' B2 Rw B' D U' B
2. Uw' R' L B D' F D U Uw2 Rw2 U2 D2 Uw R Uw2 U2 R U R U' Uw2 Fw2 L Fw' F2 R B F2 D' U Uw Fw2 D2 Rw' Uw2 U2 D2 L F Uw2
3. U L2 Fw2 U' B Rw2 B2 U Uw2 F2 U2 F Fw' R B' L Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 F2 D Fw2 F Rw2 D2 L' U2 B' F R B' U' L2 F L D2 L Rw' Fw2
4. Rw' D2 U2 Rw' U' Fw' Rw F' D Rw' U' Fw2 B' L R U2 Uw L' R' Uw Fw U2 Fw' U' Rw L' Uw' U2 Rw' F Rw' R' B2 U Fw2 F2 B' Rw2 D F
5. R Fw F D2 Fw F2 Uw Fw' D2 Uw' Fw2 U L' R2 D' Rw Fw L B2 R' B' U2 Fw2 B' R2 Fw L2 B R Uw2 Fw B2 Uw' U' L Uw D L R2 U'
6. F' B2 Fw2 U F' Fw2 Uw' B' Fw U2 F2 D2 Fw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 U2 R L B U' R' D Fw L Rw2 D2 U2 Fw2 Rw' F Uw Fw2 D' U' B' Fw2 R'
7. F' D2 F' Uw R2 Rw Uw2 Fw Uw R' L2 D2 U' Fw' R' L D2 Uw' F Fw2 D Uw U' B2 R' Uw' D' F Uw' F Fw L Uw2 U Fw F Rw2 B' F2 Uw2
8. B2 U2 D F' B2 Rw2 B Uw2 L2 Uw R' Fw Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw L Rw2 Uw' F' R Fw' U' Uw' B2 D2 Rw R Fw' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw U2 B2 D Rw2 U2 F2
9. Uw2 R F2 U L2 Fw2 Rw' R' F B2 Rw' B' U Uw B D F L' D2 Fw R2 L2 U Uw' D L D B F2 L Fw F2 B' L2 R2 B F' D' Fw2 F'
10. Rw' B2 U F Uw2 Fw' Rw' U2 D2 Fw U Fw2 U R' Uw2 R' B' U Rw' R' Uw' D' Rw Fw U B2 L2 Rw2 Uw' U2 D L2 B2 R2 D' Fw' U Fw' R2 U2
11. B' Fw R2 F2 Fw' U B' D B2 L2 Fw Rw R' B2 R2 Uw2 F Rw' R Fw Rw R B' D2 L2 Uw' L' Uw2 B2 Rw D U' F Fw Rw2 F2 D2 Uw' L2 Rw'
12. F U' Uw2 Rw' Fw' R' Uw' F2 Uw' B' R' L' Rw2 Fw D L Uw2 L' R2 Fw' R' B2 U' Rw2 R' D2 Uw2 L R' Fw' U2 Uw' R2 Rw2 F' B Uw U' Fw' B'

My Results



Spoiler



Sub-1
avg of 12: 59.795

Time List:
1. 1:05.354 
2. 1:01.981 
3. 53.733 
4. 1:03.505 
5. (50.689) 
6. 57.165 
7. (1:06.923) 
8. 1:05.304 
9. 57.904
10. 54.879 
11. 1:03.631 
12. 54.490


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 9, 2018)

Round 83
Sub 1:30 
Yau
Moyu Aosu GTS M (Best 4x4 ever)
Cubemania

ao12: 1:43.95

1:39.68
1:35.85
1:42.14
1:47.13
1:46.94
DNF (0.15) Didn't start the timer... 
1:30.41
1:29.78
1:59.39 Accidentally swapped all centers...
1:52.24
1:48.5
1:33.33


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 11, 2018)

Round 83
Sub 1:00
avg of 12: 56.81 1/3

Time List:
1. (1:02.45) 
2. 59.67 
3. (44.73) 
4. 57.64 
5. 58.37 
6. 56.26 
7. 58.44 
8. 56.56 
9. 49.61 
10. 59.59 
11. 56.66 
12. 55.29


----------



## Lux (Aug 11, 2018)

Race to sub-1:40

Ao12: 1:34.89

1. 1:34.67
2. 1:28.23
3. 1:26.55
4. 1:30.90
5. 1:44.02
6. 1:28.87
7. 1:44.84
8. 1:24.92
9. 1:29.92
10. 1:33.91
11. 1:44.94
12. 1:59.44

Thank you @tigermaxi for restarting the thread!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 11, 2018)

Lux said:


> Thank you @tigermaxi for restarting the thread!


np man I have been practising 4x4 a lot lately so I'm happy to do it


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 83 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-1 | 59.795 | 1/3
@AMCuber | Sub-1:30 | 1:43.95 | 0/3
@cubeshepherd | Sub-1 | 56.81 | 1/3
@Lux | Sub-1:40 | 1:34.89 | 1/3

Round 84 Scrambles
1. Fw U Uw' L2 Fw' L F B' U' Uw2 F D2 F2 R' L2 D' B2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' Rw U2 Uw2 F' Fw' R F2 L2 R F' U' R' D' L R2 U' B' Uw R2 D
2. L' B' R2 D' U Fw Uw2 Rw2 F' D B2 F2 U R' D F2 L B2 D' Rw2 R' L2 Fw2 D' Rw' Fw B D' Rw R U2 D' B2 Rw2 F' R' D U2 Uw' B'
3. Rw2 F Uw2 B' L2 Uw2 B' Rw2 B L' U' Fw L2 R' F L D Rw U' Uw' D' L2 Fw Rw2 U' D R2 Fw' B' R' B' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 F' B' D' Uw' R Fw
4. D B R2 B Fw Uw U2 D' B' L2 B' Rw' U D2 Rw2 D2 U L' Uw R D F R2 B F2 Rw2 B D' B2 R Rw' L2 D' R Rw2 Fw' B F R' F2
5. R2 F B2 D' L2 R' Rw' U' R L' Fw Uw2 U2 Rw F D F2 Fw Uw' D Rw' U' R2 Uw2 Fw U' Uw D' B U' R2 Rw2 F Rw' U2 L F2 Rw B' U'
6. F' B Uw R2 Rw2 D2 F B2 R Uw2 U2 B2 Uw2 D2 R' Uw U' Fw' R' Rw2 Uw' R' B2 U B2 Fw D' Uw' B2 D2 U B' F' Fw2 Rw Fw D B2 U B
7. D' U B' L' Rw' D F' Rw D B' F' L D2 R2 D B' Uw' F' Uw' F' Rw2 U Uw D2 Rw' Fw Uw' F2 Fw' L2 Fw2 D2 L2 Fw2 D B2 R' U2 Uw2 F
8. Fw D2 F2 Fw2 D Fw2 R' Rw2 F' B' Rw U' B2 F2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw U Fw2 Rw2 L Uw2 F2 L2 B2 Rw' B2 L' Rw Fw2 F' D' Uw' B2 D' F Uw D' Rw'
9. Uw' B2 U' L2 Rw R' Uw' B2 U B2 R D' B2 R B' L' Uw' R2 Fw' F2 R' Rw2 F' U' L Fw2 L2 Fw' F2 D2 U2 B Uw2 L B2 L' F2 Fw2 Rw' Fw'
10. B Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' R2 Uw2 F' Uw' R L2 B2 U' D2 F' Fw2 Uw' D' Rw B' F' U' Fw B2 Uw2 B' D' U2 Fw B' Rw2 Uw2 L2 F' L Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw
11. Fw U' Fw R2 B U Rw' R' L2 D' U2 B' Fw' D' Fw R Fw2 D Rw B U2 R D' F' B' Fw' R2 L' Fw' Uw2 F2 D U2 F R F' R2 Fw2 R Rw
12. U2 R' F' L' Rw Uw' L R Uw' L Uw2 R' U' F2 U Rw' Fw2 L2 U' F' Rw' Fw U' F Rw2 D Rw2 Fw2 U F' Fw2 R' L F' D L U2 D2 B F'

My Results


Spoiler



Sub-1
avg of 12: 57.857

Time List:
1. 1:03.123 
2. 59.301 
3. 51.234 
4. (1:07.175) 
5. 58.845 
6. 57.898 
7. 1:02.072 
8. 53.722 
9. 50.858 
10. (50.806) 
11. 1:02.157 
12. 59.363


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 14, 2018)

Round 84
Sub 1:30 
Yau
Moyu Aosu GTS M (Best 4x4 ever)
Cubemania
ao12: 1:32.65

1:29.32
1:30.59
1:41.67
1:34.27
1:21.59
1:35.07
1:41.82
1:27.36
1:34.16
1:33.72
1:38.75
1:04.14 NEW PB!!!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 20, 2018)

Round 84 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-1 | 57.857 | 2/3
@AMCuber | Sub-1:30 | 1:32.65 | 0/3 | GJ on PB single

Round 85 Scrambles
1. B Rw' L F' D' F2 D B2 D Fw L' Rw R2 F2 U' B2 Uw' Rw' D2 L2 U2 Uw2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 Fw2 B' R2 D' F Rw Fw F L' D Uw2 B D2
2. Fw2 F Rw2 B' R' F' R2 Fw' R Uw Rw L2 D U Fw' B R D B' Fw R Uw2 U Fw Uw2 U F' D F2 Rw2 R' Uw' D B' Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 D' Fw'
3. D L R' Uw' B2 L2 F' U2 Uw Fw B U2 B F Fw L F D' F' Uw2 U' F' L' Fw' R F' D U' Fw U R U' D2 F D2 F2 Rw2 D R' Fw
4. B2 Rw' L' R2 B2 Uw' U Fw' D' U2 B' Uw' L' Rw U L2 Uw' B R2 L2 Rw2 B' Uw B U B' U2 Rw' F2 Fw Rw' R L' D2 U' B' Rw2 L2 Uw' U'
5. Rw' D2 L' B2 Rw' Uw2 B Rw' Uw' B2 L R B' R2 U' L B' F' D' L U2 Uw' L' B Fw Rw' Uw' Rw Fw' L2 Fw2 B Rw Uw2 L Rw2 D' R2 L2 Rw
6. L2 U' D Rw Uw2 L Rw' U F2 Rw2 R2 F L2 D' F2 U R2 F' U' Uw2 L F' U' Rw' Fw' B2 Rw' U2 Rw' F2 Fw Uw2 R2 Fw Rw Fw2 Rw Uw U2 Rw'
7. Fw R2 L2 B' U2 Fw2 F2 R' D B' Rw2 B2 F D' Fw Rw2 Uw F Rw' L B' Uw2 L U Uw F' Rw' R' D' L Rw U' L2 R' B Rw' R' Uw2 U' Rw'
8. B' Rw Uw R2 Uw B2 L' Uw F' Fw2 Uw U' D' B' Fw2 U2 Fw' R2 F Rw R Fw L' R Rw' Fw U' Rw2 Uw D2 Fw' D Rw2 Uw R2 Uw' L2 Uw2 U2 Rw
9. D2 L' F B' D L2 Uw2 F' B' U2 L' Uw' F L2 Fw' R F R' L2 D' Fw' R2 L Rw2 D' U F Fw' U Fw F U L' Uw' Fw' B' D Fw' L Rw
10. Rw B' Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw' D' B L2 F2 B L' F Rw2 R Fw2 Uw' R2 F' Fw2 R U' R' D' B Uw2 Fw B2 D' B Rw' D2
11. U2 Rw U' D2 Fw' R Rw' B Uw2 U' Rw Fw' Rw' R2 D Uw Fw' D' R F' D2 Rw Fw Uw' L' B' Fw R2 Rw' B2 L' B' Fw Uw' R2 B2 R2 B2 Rw' Fw2
12. B2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw D2 Uw2 L F' R' F' U' Fw2 Uw2 L Uw2 Rw L Fw Uw2 B2 Rw2 R D' F D2 R' U' Fw F' Rw' R2 F' B' D2 Fw2 L2 F2 U2 L'

My Results


Spoiler



avg of 12: 57.015

Time List:
1. 1:08.588 B Rw' L F' D' F2 D B2 D Fw L' Rw R2 F2 U' B2 Uw' Rw' D2 L2 U2 Uw2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 Fw2 B' R2 D' F Rw Fw F L' D Uw2 B D2 
2. 59.940 Fw2 F Rw2 B' R' F' R2 Fw' R Uw Rw L2 D U Fw' B R D B' Fw R Uw2 U Fw Uw2 U F' D F2 Rw2 R' Uw' D B' Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 D' Fw' 
3. 51.516 D L R' Uw' B2 L2 F' U2 Uw Fw B U2 B F Fw L F D' F' Uw2 U' F' L' Fw' R F' D U' Fw U R U' D2 F D2 F2 Rw2 D R' Fw 
4. (1:15.847) B2 Rw' L' R2 B2 Uw' U Fw' D' U2 B' Uw' L' Rw U L2 Uw' B R2 L2 Rw2 B' Uw B U B' U2 Rw' F2 Fw Rw' R L' D2 U' B' Rw2 L2 Uw' U' 
5. 57.936 Rw' D2 L' B2 Rw' Uw2 B Rw' Uw' B2 L R B' R2 U' L B' F' D' L U2 Uw' L' B Fw Rw' Uw' Rw Fw' L2 Fw2 B Rw Uw2 L Rw2 D' R2 L2 Rw 
6. 1:05.296 L2 U' D Rw Uw2 L Rw' U F2 Rw2 R2 F L2 D' F2 U R2 F' U' Uw2 L F' U' Rw' Fw' B2 Rw' U2 Rw' F2 Fw Uw2 R2 Fw Rw Fw2 Rw Uw U2 Rw' 
7. 48.061 Fw R2 L2 B' U2 Fw2 F2 R' D B' Rw2 B2 F D' Fw Rw2 Uw F Rw' L B' Uw2 L U Uw F' Rw' R' D' L Rw U' L2 R' B Rw' R' Uw2 U' Rw' 
8. 1:03.114 B' Rw Uw R2 Uw B2 L' Uw F' Fw2 Uw U' D' B' Fw2 U2 Fw' R2 F Rw R Fw L' R Rw' Fw U' Rw2 Uw D2 Fw' D Rw2 Uw R2 Uw' L2 Uw2 U2 Rw 
9. 55.726 D2 L' F B' D L2 Uw2 F' B' U2 L' Uw' F L2 Fw' R F R' L2 D' Fw' R2 L Rw2 D' U F Fw' U Fw F U L' Uw' Fw' B' D Fw' L Rw 
10. 51.293 Rw B' Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw' D' B L2 F2 B L' F Rw2 R Fw2 Uw' R2 F' Fw2 R U' R' D' B Uw2 Fw B2 D' B Rw' D2 
11. (46.672) U2 Rw U' D2 Fw' R Rw' B Uw2 U' Rw Fw' Rw' R2 D Uw Fw' D' R F' D2 Rw Fw Uw' L' B' Fw R2 Rw' B2 L' B' Fw Uw' R2 B2 R2 B2 Rw' Fw2 
12. 48.682 B2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw D2 Uw2 L F' R' F' U' Fw2 Uw2 L Uw2 Rw L Fw Uw2 B2 Rw2 R D' F D2 R' U' Fw F' Rw' R2 F' B' D2 Fw2 L2 F2 U2 L'


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

Round 85
Sub 1:30 
Yau
Gan 460 M
Cubemania
ao12: 1:23.1

1:18.14
1:24.25
1:47.07
1:22.77
1:29.48
1:30.01
1:10.11
1:18.9
1:21.83
1:25.95
1:29.54
1:05.7


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 21, 2018)

Round 85
Sub 55
Yau
WuQue M

avg of 12: 55.24

Time List:
1. 50.81 
2. 59.06 
3. 53.16 
4. 52.23 
5. 59.15 
6. (49.67) 
7. 56.40 
8. 54.66 
9. (1:01.41) 
10. 55.76 
11. 53.88 
12. 57.30


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

Round 85 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-1 | 57.015 | 3/3
@AMCuber | Sub-1:30 | 1:23.1 | 1/3
@Chris Van Der Brink | Sub-55 | 55.24 | 0/3

Round 86 Scrambles
1. Uw D' Rw F B Fw U L2 U2 D2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' Fw' F L' U' F2 Uw' B R' Fw D2 L' Fw' Rw2 B2 U Fw2 L U Uw' Rw' F2 Fw' Rw' F' Uw L
2. Fw' Uw B2 Fw' U' D' F Fw Uw' F R' L2 B2 Uw2 Fw Rw Fw U2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F2 Fw' L Fw' D2 F' B2 U' F Fw2 U' D' F U L' Uw
3. Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw' F B Fw' L' D L2 R' U2 R' F2 Fw L B' D2 Uw L' Rw2 Uw' L F' U Fw Rw' Fw2 F' L R B U Rw' Uw' L2 Uw2 D'
4. Fw Rw' Uw D R2 D L2 D2 R2 Rw' L2 F2 R' B Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' D2 F' Uw' L2 Rw2 R B' Uw' L' D R' D' Fw R' D2 L' R F2 U' Uw Rw2 U2
5. U B Uw2 R' F B' U' L' Uw' B' F' L F2 B Rw' F2 R2 B Fw U' B2 F Uw B Uw2 R U L' Uw' B' Fw R2 Uw B2 U' Uw' F' B' Uw L
6. Rw' F2 B' Uw' L B F2 L' U' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw R2 U Uw' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw L' D' L2 B Uw F U2 L' U R' U L F2 D' U B2 R' Fw F2 L'
7. Rw' F2 Uw Rw B' U' D2 B2 F' Uw F2 L F' D L2 Rw B2 Uw' Rw F2 R U B Fw' U' L2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U F2 Rw Fw' D R2 U' Rw Uw' Rw2 F'
8. D' R2 U D Uw Fw2 D' Rw Uw F2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw' U R' L2 Fw2 L B2 Uw2 Rw L2 Fw' B2 F' R' D' U2 F2 R D B R2 L2 Rw2 U F Fw2
9. L' U' Fw' R Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw R D' F2 U F U Uw Fw2 R2 F U2 D2 Uw2 L U F' D2 Fw' F' Uw U Rw' D' B2 U2 Rw2 F' L' U D R' Uw2
10. U2 B2 R' Uw D' U' R2 B2 L' R' U L' B2 L' B' L' U' R2 Rw2 D Uw Rw F2 Uw D' R U L U2 D Uw' B2 U D Rw' U' Rw' L B R
11. R2 B' Uw2 Rw L' F2 B Uw' R2 Uw U' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw' B' Uw' Fw Rw' F Rw Fw L B2 Uw B2 U2 Rw Uw B2 R U' Rw2 U2 D Fw Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw'
12. Fw' Uw D2 Fw2 R U2 R' B Uw' R' Rw' B Rw2 Fw' B2 D B U2 Rw Uw' Fw B U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L Rw' D2 Rw Fw2 L' Fw2 U' Fw F' L R' Uw D

My Results


Spoiler



Sub-58
avg of 12: 57.582

Time List:
1. 53.483 
2. 57.930 
3. (48.629) 
4. (1:11.854) 
5. 49.874 
6. 57.408 
7. 1:10.404 
8. 54.411 
9. 57.455 
10. 53.216 
11. 59.851 
12. 1:01.789


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

Round 86
Sub 1:30 
Yau
Gan 460 M
Cubemania
Ao12: 1:21.17

1:28.93
1:17.19
1:11.32
1:33.7
1:15.14
1:15.38
1:29.23
1:14.61
1:20.56
1:22.04
1:29.65
1:19.01


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Aug 28, 2018)

Round 86
Sub 55
Yau
WuQue M 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-27
avg of 12: 56.07

Time List:
1. 59.67 
2. 55.80
3. (51.75) 
4. (1:10.58) POP!!
5. 54.82 
6. 57.66 
7. 53.76 
8. 55.04 
9. 56.12 
10. 58.95 
11. 54.54
12. 54.38


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 30, 2018)

Just got a mini Wuque M and 4x4 is so much fun now
Round 86
Sub 55
Yau
Mini Wuque M

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-29
avg of 12: 52.61

Time List:
1. (45.29) Uw D' Rw F B Fw U L2 U2 D2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' Fw' F L' U' F2 Uw' B R' Fw D2 L' Fw' Rw2 B2 U Fw2 L U Uw' Rw' F2 Fw' Rw' F' Uw L 
2. (1:05.84) Fw' Uw B2 Fw' U' D' F Fw Uw' F R' L2 B2 Uw2 Fw Rw Fw U2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F2 Fw' L Fw' D2 F' B2 U' F Fw2 U' D' F U L' Uw 
3. 55.20 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw' F B Fw' L' D L2 R' U2 R' F2 Fw L B' D2 Uw L' Rw2 Uw' L F' U Fw Rw' Fw2 F' L R B U Rw' Uw' L2 Uw2 D' 
4. 56.24 Fw Rw' Uw D R2 D L2 D2 R2 Rw' L2 F2 R' B Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' D2 F' Uw' L2 Rw2 R B' Uw' L' D R' D' Fw R' D2 L' R F2 U' Uw Rw2 U2 
5. 46.20 U B Uw2 R' F B' U' L' Uw' B' F' L F2 B Rw' F2 R2 B Fw U' B2 F Uw B Uw2 R U L' Uw' B' Fw R2 Uw B2 U' Uw' F' B' Uw L 
6. 55.26 Rw' F2 B' Uw' L B F2 L' U' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw R2 U Uw' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw L' D' L2 B Uw F U2 L' U R' U L F2 D' U B2 R' Fw F2 L' 
7. 51.21 Rw' F2 Uw Rw B' U' D2 B2 F' Uw F2 L F' D L2 Rw B2 Uw' Rw F2 R U B Fw' U' L2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U F2 Rw Fw' D R2 U' Rw Uw' Rw2 F' 
8. 48.45 D' R2 U D Uw Fw2 D' Rw Uw F2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw' U R' L2 Fw2 L B2 Uw2 Rw L2 Fw' B2 F' R' D' U2 F2 R D B R2 L2 Rw2 U F Fw2 
9. 53.92 L' U' Fw' R Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw R D' F2 U F U Uw Fw2 R2 F U2 D2 Uw2 L U F' D2 Fw' F' Uw U Rw' D' B2 U2 Rw2 F' L' U D R' Uw2 
10. 53.72 U2 B2 R' Uw D' U' R2 B2 L' R' U L' B2 L' B' L' U' R2 Rw2 D Uw Rw F2 Uw D' R U L U2 D Uw' B2 U D Rw' U' Rw' L B R 
11. 46.67 R2 B' Uw2 Rw L' F2 B Uw' R2 Uw U' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw' B' Uw' Fw Rw' F Rw Fw L B2 Uw B2 U2 Rw Uw B2 R U' Rw2 U2 D Fw Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' 
12. 59.27 Fw' Uw D2 Fw2 R U2 R' B Uw' R' Rw' B Rw2 Fw' B2 D B U2 Rw Uw' Fw B U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L Rw' D2 Rw Fw2 L' Fw2 U' Fw F' L R' Uw D

wtf lol that was a good session. Legit I think I can get a 40 average at my next comp (late September) if I keep practicing
also like half of these were misscrambles dont judge


----------



## Lux (Aug 30, 2018)

Round 85
Race to sub-1:40

Ao12: 1:45.69


1. 1:42.71
2. (2:04.42) 
3. 1:29.08 
4. 2:00.46 
5. (1:30.66)
6. 1:37.32 
7. 1:55.71 
8. 2:03.03 
9. 1:42.59 
10. 1:54.42 
11. 1:36.15
12. 1:33.82

I haven't practiced 4x4 for a while, but despite the average it's still very funny!


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 1, 2018)

Round 85
Race to sub-45
Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-1
avg of 12: 46.278

Time List:
1. (38.133) Uw D' Rw F B Fw U L2 U2 D2 Rw' D2 Uw' Rw' Fw' F L' U' F2 Uw' B R' Fw D2 L' Fw' Rw2 B2 U Fw2 L U Uw' Rw' F2 Fw' Rw' F' Uw L 
2. (56.551) Fw' Uw B2 Fw' U' D' F Fw Uw' F R' L2 B2 Uw2 Fw Rw Fw U2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F2 Fw' L Fw' D2 F' B2 U' F Fw2 U' D' F U L' Uw 
3. 42.390 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw' F B Fw' L' D L2 R' U2 R' F2 Fw L B' D2 Uw L' Rw2 Uw' L F' U Fw Rw' Fw2 F' L R B U Rw' Uw' L2 Uw2 D' 
4. 43.893 Fw Rw' Uw D R2 D L2 D2 R2 Rw' L2 F2 R' B Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' D2 F' Uw' L2 Rw2 R B' Uw' L' D R' D' Fw R' D2 L' R F2 U' Uw Rw2 U2 
5. 49.303 U B Uw2 R' F B' U' L' Uw' B' F' L F2 B Rw' F2 R2 B Fw U' B2 F Uw B Uw2 R U L' Uw' B' Fw R2 Uw B2 U' Uw' F' B' Uw L 
6. 44.373 Rw' F2 B' Uw' L B F2 L' U' D2 R2 Fw2 Rw R2 U Uw' B2 Fw2 R2 Uw L' D' L2 B Uw F U2 L' U R' U L F2 D' U B2 R' Fw F2 L' 
7. 41.446 Rw' F2 Uw Rw B' U' D2 B2 F' Uw F2 L F' D L2 Rw B2 Uw' Rw F2 R U B Fw' U' L2 Uw2 Fw' L2 U F2 Rw Fw' D R2 U' Rw Uw' Rw2 F' 
8. 53.814 D' R2 U D Uw Fw2 D' Rw Uw F2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw' U R' L2 Fw2 L B2 Uw2 Rw L2 Fw' B2 F' R' D' U2 F2 R D B R2 L2 Rw2 U F Fw2 
9. 45.110 L' U' Fw' R Uw2 Fw2 L2 Uw R D' F2 U F U Uw Fw2 R2 F U2 D2 Uw2 L U F' D2 Fw' F' Uw U Rw' D' B2 U2 Rw2 F' L' U D R' Uw2 
10. 47.574 U2 B2 R' Uw D' U' R2 B2 L' R' U L' B2 L' B' L' U' R2 Rw2 D Uw Rw F2 Uw D' R U L U2 D Uw' B2 U D Rw' U' Rw' L B R 
11. 41.286 R2 B' Uw2 Rw L' F2 B Uw' R2 Uw U' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw' B' Uw' Fw Rw' F Rw Fw L B2 Uw B2 U2 Rw Uw B2 R U' Rw2 U2 D Fw Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' 
12. 53.590 Fw' Uw D2 Fw2 R U2 R' B Uw' R' Rw' B Rw2 Fw' B2 D B U2 Rw Uw' Fw B U2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw L Rw' D2 Rw Fw2 L' Fw2 U' Fw F' L R' Uw D


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 4, 2018)

Round 86 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-58 | 57.582 | 1/3
@AMCuber | Sub-1:30 | 1:21.17 | 2/3
@Chris Van Der Brink | Sub-55 | 56.07 | 0/3
@Trexrush1 | Sub-55 | 52.61 | 1/3
@Lux | Sub-1:40 | 1:45.69 | 0/3
@Zeke Mackay | Sub-45 | 46.278 | 0/3

Round 87 Scrambes
1. D' U2 F2 D2 Rw Fw' U F D Rw' Fw2 R2 L U' L' D' Rw B L' D' U' Rw' B Rw' Uw B Fw2 Rw' Fw' R' L Uw2 L' Rw R2 Uw' D' Rw2 U' Rw'
2. U' B2 Rw2 D' B' Rw B F D L2 F' U2 Rw' D U L2 Rw' D' F' L' Fw2 B' Rw2 L B' F2 D2 B2 Fw D Uw R' L' U' B U' Uw2 R2 L' D2
3. D R2 Uw2 B2 L' B Rw F' Rw' U' Rw L' Uw2 L2 F2 Uw' R L Rw2 Uw' R F2 Fw2 D' F2 B2 D F' Fw2 Uw' L2 R2 F' D' L R F Rw' R U2
4. Fw2 Uw R2 L B2 R' D B D U B Rw' U2 Fw2 U Uw Fw2 F Rw Fw L D R' F D2 Uw U Fw2 R L F' U2 D2 B F' L' D2 R' U' F
5. U' Rw Uw F' R2 Rw2 B Uw2 Fw U' Rw' U2 F2 B' R2 B D' R' D F U' Fw' Uw2 F' D2 B' D2 L Rw2 Fw F' L Fw Rw B' R2 Rw2 Fw U F'
6. D' F Rw2 R B2 Rw U2 Rw F U' Uw' Rw2 D' R' D' Uw Rw Fw2 Rw' F L U' F U' R' Uw2 L D2 B' Fw U' R L Rw U Rw L' Fw2 Rw2 L
7. L R Fw Rw2 Uw2 B Rw' Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' F R B R' U L2 Uw F2 B' R Rw B2 L2 R' Uw' B Uw U2 R D F B Rw' R' F' D' Rw' Uw'
8. Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw' U' B F U' B Uw2 L2 F2 Uw Fw Uw L2 R2 F Fw2 R D' U' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw U B2 Rw U' D L2 Rw Fw' U D L' U Fw' F2
9. F' R Rw D2 Rw2 L2 Uw' U F B L' Uw B R' U2 B2 D2 Uw Fw2 F2 D2 U F D' U2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw' B Fw' Uw U' B D B2 L2 U' F2 Uw2
10. D' Rw L' B' D2 Uw Rw' F Fw2 Uw U Rw F D L' Fw D' F Fw L B F2 Rw2 Uw' F2 L B2 R F2 U2 B' Uw' U F' Fw Rw B2 L' B R'
11. Fw2 B2 Rw2 D' L2 Rw U' D F2 Fw L2 B2 R Rw' U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw U2 D' F' Fw' R U2 L' D L F Fw' B2 R' Uw2 Rw U L2 D Uw2 R L2 Fw
12. Uw2 D2 R' U2 Uw' Fw F' L2 R D U2 F2 D2 Rw B U2 Rw' L2 F Rw D2 L' U' B R2 Rw2 Fw D2 F2 L' F' Fw' R' F B L' Uw2 F' R' Uw'


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 4, 2018)

(Isn't it round 87?)
Round 87
Sub 1:30 
Yau
Gan 460 M
Cubemania
Ao12: 1:24.09 

1:29.75
1:21.89
1:20.08
1:29.65
1:19.38
1:29.91
1:23.05
1:20.19
1:12.22
1:23.94
1:25.88
1:27.12


----------



## Chris Van Der Brink (Sep 5, 2018)

Round 87
Sub 55
Yau
WuQue M

avg of 12: 56.46

Time List:
1. 52.86
2. 58.64
3. 58.26
4. 57.75
5. 52.78
6. (1:00.97)
7. 1:00.25 
8. 56.68 
9. (52.49)
10. 54.35
11. 55.69
12. 57.30


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 5, 2018)

Round 87
Sub-58
avg of 12: 57.805

Time List:
1. 1:02.410 
2. 57.870 
3. 48.410 
4. 51.530 
5. 1:04.380 
6. (47.670)
7. 58.900 
8. 1:06.660 
9. (1:11.000) 
10. 57.090 
11. 52.050 
12. 58.750


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Round 87
Sub 55 (2/3)
avg of 12: 54.20

Time List:
1. 1:01.10 D' U2 F2 D2 Rw Fw' U F D Rw' Fw2 R2 L U' L' D' Rw B L' D' U' Rw' B Rw' Uw B Fw2 Rw' Fw' R' L Uw2 L' Rw R2 Uw' D' Rw2 U' Rw' 
2. 49.98 U' B2 Rw2 D' B' Rw B F D L2 F' U2 Rw' D U L2 Rw' D' F' L' Fw2 B' Rw2 L B' F2 D2 B2 Fw D Uw R' L' U' B U' Uw2 R2 L' D2 
3. 54.80 D R2 Uw2 B2 L' B Rw F' Rw' U' Rw L' Uw2 L2 F2 Uw' R L Rw2 Uw' R F2 Fw2 D' F2 B2 D F' Fw2 Uw' L2 R2 F' D' L R F Rw' R U2 
4. 52.99 Fw2 Uw R2 L B2 R' D B D U B Rw' U2 Fw2 U Uw Fw2 F Rw Fw L D R' F D2 Uw U Fw2 R L F' U2 D2 B F' L' D2 R' U' F 
5. 51.35 U' Rw Uw F' R2 Rw2 B Uw2 Fw U' Rw' U2 F2 B' R2 B D' R' D F U' Fw' Uw2 F' D2 B' D2 L Rw2 Fw F' L Fw Rw B' R2 Rw2 Fw U F' 
6. 55.72 D' F Rw2 R B2 Rw U2 Rw F U' Uw' Rw2 D' R' D' Uw Rw Fw2 Rw' F L U' F U' R' Uw2 L D2 B' Fw U' R L Rw U Rw L' Fw2 Rw2 L 
7. (46.79) L R Fw Rw2 Uw2 B Rw' Fw' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw' F R B R' U L2 Uw F2 B' R Rw B2 L2 R' Uw' B Uw U2 R D F B Rw' R' F' D' Rw' Uw' 
8. 57.45 Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw' U' B F U' B Uw2 L2 F2 Uw Fw Uw L2 R2 F Fw2 R D' U' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Uw U B2 Rw U' D L2 Rw Fw' U D L' U Fw' F2 
9. 47.33 F' R Rw D2 Rw2 L2 Uw' U F B L' Uw B R' U2 B2 D2 Uw Fw2 F2 D2 U F D' U2 Fw2 D2 Fw' Rw' B Fw' Uw U' B D B2 L2 U' F2 Uw2 
10. 52.37 D' Rw L' B' D2 Uw Rw' F Fw2 Uw U Rw F D L' Fw D' F Fw L B F2 Rw2 Uw' F2 L B2 R F2 U2 B' Uw' U F' Fw Rw B2 L' B R' 
11. (1:01.41) Fw2 B2 Rw2 D' L2 Rw U' D F2 Fw L2 B2 R Rw' U2 Uw' Fw2 Rw U2 D' F' Fw' R U2 L' D L F Fw' B2 R' Uw2 Rw U L2 D Uw2 R L2 Fw 
12. 58.93 Uw2 D2 R' U2 Uw' Fw F' L2 R D U2 F2 D2 Rw B U2 Rw' L2 F Rw D2 L' U' B R2 Rw2 Fw D2 F2 L' F' Fw' R' F B L' Uw2 F' R' Uw'

Did this over 2 days (7 solves on day 1, 5 on day 2), was much more wormed up on the first day.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 10, 2018)

Round 87 Results
@AMCuber | Sub-1:30 | 1:24.09 | 3/3
@Chris Van Der Brink | Sub-55 | 56.46 | 0/3
@tigermaxi | Sub-58 | 57.80 | 2/3
@Trexrush1 | Sub-55 | 54.20 | 2/3

Round 88 Scrambles
1. U' F' B Uw2 F Uw F2 Rw2 L' B' Rw U Rw' D2 Fw B' Uw' Fw' F' U L' Rw F' Fw' B' R D F' Rw2 Uw Rw2 L' R Uw2 B' Fw' Uw Fw Rw' B'
2. Uw F2 D Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 B' F' Uw' U D F L R' Uw B D2 B Uw' D' F' B Rw2 Fw' U2 F' D2 F2 D B L R2 Fw2 U F2 D' F
3. Rw2 U2 Rw' F2 Rw2 L' D2 R Fw2 R F' Uw2 L Rw Fw L2 U' F2 Uw2 L2 R Rw' Fw' F' Rw Uw R Fw2 Uw' D' B Rw B' R' Uw' Fw' L2 Uw2 D2 U2
4. D Uw' R' L2 B Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Uw2 D B' Fw R' L' B' Rw2 U2 B Fw' F' U' L2 Uw' D' F B2 Fw Rw2 D' Uw' Rw' D Fw' F U2 B2 Rw' F' B'
5. F Rw U2 L2 F' U F Fw2 Rw' U D2 L Uw' Rw' R' U2 Fw' Rw2 R2 D L2 R2 Fw2 U' B' Rw2 D U2 Fw L B Uw U F2 U Fw2 B' L2 U2 Fw2
6. R L2 Fw2 L2 U Fw' D' U R F D' F2 R' D U Rw2 Fw' F Uw' Rw' B2 Fw2 U2 L Fw' F2 R' Uw L Rw' F Uw R2 U Uw2 R2 Fw' F B' L2
7. Rw' Fw' Uw' F2 Uw' L' D2 Fw' F2 L D R Rw' Uw F' Rw R Uw2 B D F R D' R L F' R' Uw Fw2 Uw F2 R2 Rw' D' F Fw' B2 D R' B
8. Rw' L D2 Uw' U2 R Uw D Rw2 U' B2 Uw U' D2 Fw2 U Uw2 B' Fw' F2 L' Fw' R U B' D U R2 D B L' Rw2 B2 L2 R2 D' U' Uw L2 F2
9. Uw' R' Fw' L F' Uw' D2 Rw' D' L2 F2 L Uw' F2 U R' F U D Uw' L' Rw B' L F L' F2 U Rw R2 L' Uw F U2 B2 F' D B' D' F'
10. Rw2 D' Uw Fw2 Uw D' Fw U Uw2 L2 Uw2 D' L' Fw' R D F U2 Fw2 Rw' U' L2 Fw' Uw2 U2 L' Fw2 B' R Rw' L U Rw' Fw F2 R U2 L2 Fw U'
11. L U D2 Rw2 R L' Fw Uw' L B' D B' Fw D Fw2 L2 F Fw2 Uw L R' D R Rw' U' Fw U2 Fw L Fw2 B' U2 L R' Fw' B2 Rw' B D2 Uw'
12. L2 D' Uw' Fw2 F U' Rw2 F Fw' R' Rw Fw' F Uw2 Fw' U2 L Fw2 L2 D' U' F' Rw' D Fw' R F Uw R' Fw' L2 B' R' L2 D' U Fw Rw Uw' Fw

My Results


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-17
avg of 12: 1:00.28

Time List:
1. (1:08.19) 
2. 54.41 
3. 58.36
4. 57.12 
5. 1:03.65 
6. 1:00.85 
7. 1:06.16 
8. (51.56) 
9. 1:02.10+ 
10. 1:00.92 
11. 59.90 
12. 59.30


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 17, 2018)

Round 88
Race to Sub-1:15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-17
avg of 12: 1:25.67

Time List:
1. 1:20.74 
2. 1:23.42 
3. 1:36.56 
4. 1:18.45 
5. 1:29.84 
6. 1:20.61 
7. (1:50.94) 
8. 1:17.93 
9. 1:24.13 
10. 1:27.54 
11. 1:37.45 
12. (1:13.34) 

Pretty rubbish, only 1 time under my goal...


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Round 88 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-58 | 1:00.28 | 0/3
@GC1998 | Sub-1:15 | 1:25.67 | 0/3

Round 89 Scrambles
1. F' U2 B' U L' Fw F' D2 R' Rw B2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 L' F Rw' B2 R2 Uw Fw' D2 F Fw' R B' F' Fw2 R Uw2 L' Fw' D L' B2 U2 F R2 Uw' R2 
2.F Uw' D2 B' Rw Fw U' F2 U' F2 Rw2 B2 D2 U Rw' B' Rw2 U D' Uw2 L U' L2 D2 Uw2 U Rw2 Uw' U Rw U2 Rw B U Fw2 D R Fw U2 R 
3. Fw Rw' L' F U' Fw2 L' R' Fw2 R' U2 F Rw' R' L' Fw' B' D' B' D Fw D' L2 U L F2 U' F B2 U' Uw' D' R2 L D' B R' B L' Rw' 
4. Rw' U Uw2 B' R F L' Uw' R Fw B2 L Fw Rw2 Fw2 R2 B2 Fw D' Rw R' D' Fw Rw U Uw F B' Fw2 L' Rw2 U' Fw' Rw Uw L2 F2 R' Rw' Fw' 
5. Rw2 B U Uw2 Fw' Rw' U Rw' U' D' B D2 Rw2 Uw' L' R B2 R' D R D Rw' D2 B2 Rw2 R B2 D F Uw2 L D Fw' B' D' R' L2 D B' Rw' 
6. R Fw2 Uw' U Fw L Uw2 Fw L F' Uw' R' F2 U' Fw D2 R2 F D2 F2 Uw U' D' B' R B2 U Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw' D' F' Fw' U B' D2 Fw' L2 Fw2 
7. R Rw F Fw D2 R2 L2 Fw' F Rw R' Fw' B' Uw' F2 Rw F2 Uw2 R Uw2 L2 B R2 D Fw2 L2 B2 F2 L2 Rw R' Fw2 R2 U B' Uw' Fw2 D' Rw U2 
8. B' D2 Fw' U' Fw' D' Rw' R B' F U2 L Rw' Fw B' U Fw' B' F' Rw U L Fw' Uw2 L2 U' Uw' D' Rw' F2 Rw R' L B' D F Fw2 U L B2 
9. Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 D2 L2 F' B2 Rw' Uw F L' Uw D Fw' U Rw2 Fw L' R2 Rw' U Fw' L' U' R' Rw' F R' L2 F D' F R L Rw2 D2 B' Rw' Uw2 
10.D' Uw U' Rw' L D Fw B2 F' D2 U' Rw2 D2 L' Rw' U' D2 F2 L' Fw2 B2 F Rw' R L2 D Rw R2 F' D' F B D' Uw' B F2 U' L2 R2 Rw' 
11. F2 U B' R U B L2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw U' D Fw2 B2 U2 Rw2 B F' D2 U' Rw' Uw Rw R Uw L Uw' B' R' D' L2 B2 R' U D2 B Uw Fw2 
12. Rw2 Uw2 L Rw2 U' Rw2 D R' L' F' R D' Uw2 B2 U' B R B' D L' D' B D' Uw2 F U Rw2 F R' U' Fw' R2 Uw2 L2 D' B2 L2 Uw' R2 U'


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 22, 2018)

Round 89
Race to Sub-1:15
Did my own scrambles as yours are for 3x3  

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-22
avg of 12: 1:21.00

Time List:
1. 1:20.15 F' U2 B' U L' Fw F' D2 R' Rw B2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 L' F Rw' B2 R2 Uw Fw' D2 F Fw' R B' F' Fw2 R Uw2 L' Fw' D L' B2 U2 F R2 Uw' R2 
2. 1:18.02 F Uw' D2 B' Rw Fw U' F2 U' F2 Rw2 B2 D2 U Rw' B' Rw2 U D' Uw2 L U' L2 D2 Uw2 U Rw2 Uw' U Rw U2 Rw B U Fw2 D R Fw U2 R 
3. 1:30.92 Fw Rw' L' F U' Fw2 L' R' Fw2 R' U2 F Rw' R' L' Fw' B' D' B' D Fw D' L2 U L F2 U' F B2 U' Uw' D' R2 L D' B R' B L' Rw' 
4. 1:19.32 Rw' U Uw2 B' R F L' Uw' R Fw B2 L Fw Rw2 Fw2 R2 B2 Fw D' Rw R' D' Fw Rw U Uw F B' Fw2 L' Rw2 U' Fw' Rw Uw L2 F2 R' Rw' Fw' 
5. (DNF(1:37.96)) Rw2 B U Uw2 Fw' Rw' U Rw' U' D' B D2 Rw2 Uw' L' R B2 R' D R D Rw' D2 B2 Rw2 R B2 D F Uw2 L D Fw' B' D' R' L2 D B' Rw' 
6. 1:20.28 R Fw2 Uw' U Fw L Uw2 Fw L F' Uw' R' F2 U' Fw D2 R2 F D2 F2 Uw U' D' B' R B2 U Rw Uw2 Fw' Uw' D' F' Fw' U B' D2 Fw' L2 Fw2 
7. 1:26.97 R Rw F Fw D2 R2 L2 Fw' F Rw R' Fw' B' Uw' F2 Rw F2 Uw2 R Uw2 L2 B R2 D Fw2 L2 B2 F2 L2 Rw R' Fw2 R2 U B' Uw' Fw2 D' Rw U2 
8. 1:20.11 B' D2 Fw' U' Fw' D' Rw' R B' F U2 L Rw' Fw B' U Fw' B' F' Rw U L Fw' Uw2 L2 U' Uw' D' Rw' F2 Rw R' L B' D F Fw2 U L B2 
9. 1:26.74 Uw2 Rw' U2 Rw2 D2 L2 F' B2 Rw' Uw F L' Uw D Fw' U Rw2 Fw L' R2 Rw' U Fw' L' U' R' Rw' F R' L2 F D' F R L Rw2 D2 B' Rw' Uw2 
10. 1:16.02 D' Uw U' Rw' L D Fw B2 F' D2 U' Rw2 D2 L' Rw' U' D2 F2 L' Fw2 B2 F Rw' R L2 D Rw R2 F' D' F B D' Uw' B F2 U' L2 R2 Rw' 
11. (1:10.05) F2 U B' R U B L2 R2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw U' D Fw2 B2 U2 Rw2 B F' D2 U' Rw' Uw Rw R Uw L Uw' B' R' D' L2 B2 R' U D2 B Uw Fw2 
12. 1:11.50 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw2 U' Rw2 D R' L' F' R D' Uw2 B2 U' B R B' D L' D' B D' Uw2 F U Rw2 F R' U' Fw' R2 Uw2 L2 D' B2 L2 Uw' R2 U'

Not too bad, but not too good either...


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 23, 2018)

*Round 89*
Sub-1:05

I did the same scrambles as GC1998.

*Average of 12: *1:07.16

1. 1:11.39
2. 1:06.47
3. (1:17.48)
4. 1:09.92
5. (59.70)
6. 1:05.54
7. 1:05.13
8. 1:16.99
9. 1:01.28
10. 1:07.43
11. 1:00.25
12. 1:07.16


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 23, 2018)

GC1998 said:


> Round 89
> Race to Sub-1:15
> Did my own scrambles as yours are for 3x3
> 
> ...


oh xD


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 24, 2018)

Round 89 Results
@GC1998 | Sub-1:15 | 1:21.00 | 0/3
@MeshuggahX | Sub-1:05 | 1:07.16 | 0/3

Round 90 Scrambles
1. L B2 R' U Uw2 L R Rw U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R Uw Fw R' D' B L F B L Rw' Uw' L2 Rw' Uw D2 Fw' B' Rw' Uw' U Fw2 Rw2 R' B' Rw' B
2. B' Fw' L' Rw2 U' B2 L B L2 R' F2 Fw L2 B Rw' B F' Rw2 U' B2 R2 F L D' L2 B2 F' Rw' Uw Rw L' B U' Rw Uw' B2 L2 R2 F Rw
3. F2 Rw' U F' Rw2 U2 D2 L' R' U2 Fw2 D Fw' L2 R Fw Uw2 D2 F2 Uw Fw2 B' U' Rw2 Fw F2 Uw L2 U2 F' D L D2 B2 L Fw' U Uw2 B' Fw2
4. R L' U2 B2 Rw B2 Uw2 U2 Rw D U' Uw' Fw U D R2 F Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' F D' B2 F Rw B' Fw' Rw' R' F2 R2 F D2 U B' R Fw' R2 L'
5. R2 Uw' Fw F2 R B2 U Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 B2 U B F D' U2 L R2 F Rw2 L2 U2 B' L2 Fw F2 U Rw Uw Rw' R2 B U B2 Rw Uw L2 B2 Rw'
6. F U Rw B2 Fw Uw' Fw' F' U Uw' B' Uw2 L' F' B' D Uw' U2 R' B Fw F' U2 Fw' Uw2 F2 B2 Fw' U' B2 L2 R2 Fw' D B' Rw' D2 F2 R D
7. R Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw' R' U2 F Fw2 B' Uw2 F B' U Fw' U2 F Rw' B U2 D L Rw Fw2 Uw L' B2 U' D Uw L2 F Uw2 Fw Uw2 B' L B2 Fw L2
8. U2 F L D2 Uw2 F2 L' U Rw2 R B Fw2 D L U' Rw2 L Fw' R' Rw B2 Uw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 L F2 L Uw2 L2 F R2 F2 Fw' R U2 Uw D Fw' Uw
9. D' Rw L2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L' Fw2 U2 F' B' Rw2 F' B2 Fw2 Rw U' B' Uw B' L Rw2 U2 Fw' L' R Fw F' U2 F2 L Fw' Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw' F D2 Uw Fw
10. U F Fw2 B' L' Rw F' D R2 B Rw L R2 D Uw R2 Fw B' F2 D2 Fw B' Rw2 L2 U2 L Rw' R D F' U' Uw' L F Fw' B2 R2 Rw D2 B2
11. Fw D2 R F' Fw U' Rw B F2 Fw2 L' D2 U' L' F R2 Fw U2 Fw R2 D Uw2 R' U2 R2 Rw B' U' D' L2 U' Fw2 D' R Rw' D Uw U2 R U2
12. Uw' D' Rw U2 Fw Rw' L Fw' Uw' D' F R' Uw2 F Rw R' L D' U R2 Fw U' F' Uw B F' L' Fw Rw' F R' F' R2 Uw2 D U B' Uw2 U' L


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 26, 2018)

Round 89
Race to Sub-1:15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-26
avg of 12: 1:26.43

Time List:
1. (1:08.56) L B2 R' U Uw2 L R Rw U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 R Uw Fw R' D' B L F B L Rw' Uw' L2 Rw' Uw D2 Fw' B' Rw' Uw' U Fw2 Rw2 R' B' Rw' B 
2. 1:27.86 B' Fw' L' Rw2 U' B2 L B L2 R' F2 Fw L2 B Rw' B F' Rw2 U' B2 R2 F L D' L2 B2 F' Rw' Uw Rw L' B U' Rw Uw' B2 L2 R2 F Rw 
3. 1:29.41 F2 Rw' U F' Rw2 U2 D2 L' R' U2 Fw2 D Fw' L2 R Fw Uw2 D2 F2 Uw Fw2 B' U' Rw2 Fw F2 Uw L2 U2 F' D L D2 B2 L Fw' U Uw2 B' Fw2 
4. 1:29.33 R L' U2 B2 Rw B2 Uw2 U2 Rw D U' Uw' Fw U D R2 F Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' F D' B2 F Rw B' Fw' Rw' R' F2 R2 F D2 U B' R Fw' R2 L' 
5. 1:27.64 R2 Uw' Fw F2 R B2 U Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 B2 U B F D' U2 L R2 F Rw2 L2 U2 B' L2 Fw F2 U Rw Uw Rw' R2 B U B2 Rw Uw L2 B2 Rw' 
6. 1:22.22 F U Rw B2 Fw Uw' Fw' F' U Uw' B' Uw2 L' F' B' D Uw' U2 R' B Fw F' U2 Fw' Uw2 F2 B2 Fw' U' B2 L2 R2 Fw' D B' Rw' D2 F2 R D 
7. 1:19.24 R Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw' R' U2 F Fw2 B' Uw2 F B' U Fw' U2 F Rw' B U2 D L Rw Fw2 Uw L' B2 U' D Uw L2 F Uw2 Fw Uw2 B' L B2 Fw L2 
8. 1:16.71 U2 F L D2 Uw2 F2 L' U Rw2 R B Fw2 D L U' Rw2 L Fw' R' Rw B2 Uw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 L F2 L Uw2 L2 F R2 F2 Fw' R U2 Uw D Fw' Uw 
9. (DNF(1:30.04)) D' Rw L2 Uw' Fw2 D2 L' Fw2 U2 F' B' Rw2 F' B2 Fw2 Rw U' B' Uw B' L Rw2 U2 Fw' L' R Fw F' U2 F2 L Fw' Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw' F D2 Uw Fw 
10. 1:12.45 U F Fw2 B' L' Rw F' D R2 B Rw L R2 D Uw R2 Fw B' F2 D2 Fw B' Rw2 L2 U2 L Rw' R D F' U' Uw' L F Fw' B2 R2 Rw D2 B2 
11. 1:42.94 Fw D2 R F' Fw U' Rw B F2 Fw2 L' D2 U' L' F R2 Fw U2 Fw R2 D Uw2 R' U2 R2 Rw B' U' D' L2 U' Fw2 D' R Rw' D Uw U2 R U2 
12. 1:36.51 Uw' D' Rw U2 Fw Rw' L Fw' Uw' D' F R' Uw2 F Rw R' L D' U R2 Fw U' F' Uw B F' L' Fw Rw' F R' F' R2 Uw2 D U B' Uw2 U' L

Absolutely rubbish...


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 8, 2019)

This thread has been out a long time. Let's try to revive it.

Round 90
To sub-1:30
Ao12: 1:26.84 (1/3)

1. (1:15.01) @2019-02-08 09:15:05 
2. 1:32.39 @2019-02-08 09:17:14 
3. 1:25.16 @2019-02-08 09:19:30 
4. 1:32.11 @2019-02-08 09:21:52 
5. 1:35.71+ @2019-02-08 09:24:17 
6. (1:42.93) @2019-02-08 09:26:40 
7. 1:15.09 @2019-02-08 09:29:10 
8. 1:25.43 @2019-02-08 09:31:24 
9. 1:21.64 @2019-02-08 09:33:32 
10. 1:22.99 @2019-02-08 09:35:41 
11. 1:29.88 @2019-02-08 09:38:42 
12. 1:28.04 @2019-02-08 09:41:23


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 8, 2019)

Round 90 results:

To sub-1:15:
@GC1998 1:26.43 (0/3)

To sub-1:30
@One Wheel 1:26.84 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 91a Scrambles



1. B R' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D L' D2 B' U2 D2 B R2 B' D2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 B Rw2 L2 R' Uw2 B2 R B' Rw2 L U2 Uw L2 B2 Uw Rw2 Fw U2 Fw L' B2 Rw' B2 U2 

2. L F D' R' U2 B2 U2 L' U' B' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 U' B2 Uw2 F U' R2 Uw2 B U L2 Rw U' F U' F Uw' F' Rw L' Uw2 Rw R' 

3. B D U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 L U2 R2 U2 F U L2 U L B' R' U2 Uw2 R D2 Fw2 R B2 U Rw2 U2 D' Fw2 D R F' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw D Rw Fw' Rw Uw Rw' L' 

4. U' F' U2 R' B2 R' U2 L' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U L' B' L R' Uw2 L2 Uw2 F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw2 D2 B' Uw D' R2 Uw L' U' Fw Uw2 Rw' L F Rw2 F2 D' 

5. D' U' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L' U' B R' D R2 U B2 D' U2 Fw2 D L' U2 Fw2 B2 U2 R' F2 Rw2 D' R Fw' L' Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw F' Uw R Uw2 D' U' 

6. U' D2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 B L2 R' B' U' L2 F' U2 L' D2 R Fw2 Rw2 F2 R U Rw2 R' L2 D L2 Uw2 Fw L Fw2 Rw2 D2 U' Uw B' L2 Uw' Rw B2 Uw2 

7. U' D2 B R2 B U2 B' L2 U2 F' R D' B R' D2 L F D L Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' D2 F' Rw2 R B2 Rw2 F' D2 B Uw' Fw2 D2 L2 Uw' Rw Uw Rw2 L Fw' R Uw2 B2 

8. F R B2 L' D' B R D' R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 R B' L2 F Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw' D B U L' R F2 Rw B' Uw L' Fw' B2 

9. L D2 F' U2 F D2 F R2 D' B U' R2 B R B2 F R Uw2 Fw2 L2 U B R2 U' D Fw2 B Uw2 Rw Uw2 Rw D2 Rw R' U Uw' Rw2 Fw F U L2 

10. L2 D R2 B2 R' B U' R F' U2 R2 F D2 B R2 L2 D2 F R2 B R Uw2 Fw2 R2 B' U F2 U2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw2 Rw R B' L2 U Uw R Uw Fw Uw2 R' F' D2 

11. U' F2 L' D L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 B' U2 F2 L' R' F L Uw2 L Uw2 B2 Rw2 B R2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 D2 F Uw L' B' R' F2 U2 Fw Rw2 R Uw' F L2 B 

12. U L' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 R D2 F2 R B2 D' U R' F2 L F L2 R Rw2 Uw2 F' D F' Rw2 U' R2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 U F L' U Rw Fw2 R' U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw Rw D2 B Uw





Spoiler: Round 91b Scrambles



1. U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 D L2 U F2 D L2 R' D' B2 R2 B' L' U' L2 R' Fw2 Uw2 L B Uw2 L R2 U2 F' R2 Uw2 F B D' Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw Fw' B2 Rw Fw R D' B' 

2. R' B2 D2 L U2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 R U' F' U L' R' U' F' D F' Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 L D' F2 Uw2 F2 U2 Fw' U' B Rw2 R Uw2 Fw' Rw U' R' Uw R2 F' 

3. R B' R' U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D B D2 B2 F2 R2 F' Uw2 F U' R2 D Fw2 Uw2 U F2 Uw2 Fw2 F D Rw' Fw2 L D' Uw' Rw Fw L2 R' Uw' 

4. D' L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F' L' R2 D B2 U' F D2 B2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F' D R2 Fw2 U' B' U' F R2 D' F' Rw' F L Fw2 L' Uw L' Fw' R Uw Fw' Uw2 

5. L2 U' R' U2 R D' R L2 B' D R2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 D' R2 D' Uw2 R' F' Uw2 L' B' R' U2 B' Uw2 Fw2 F D2 Uw' Rw2 R' Uw L U2 Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw U Rw 

6. U B' R' D2 B2 L2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 F U L B' U' F' Uw2 R D' F2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U D2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw D R B D' L2 B' Rw' Uw' L2 Uw2 Fw' D Rw2 

7. D' B2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R B2 U F L2 B2 U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 U F' U Rw2 U2 B' U' Fw2 R2 Rw' Uw2 Rw R B' Uw Rw' B' L U2 R Fw' Uw' 

8. L2 D2 L' F' R F2 L U L' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 D' U2 F L2 Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 Fw2 D U2 Rw D' R' D2 Rw2 Uw Rw L B2 Uw Rw' Uw2 D2 

9. D U B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L U' R B F' L F' L R D2 Rw2 Uw2 U L2 D' B2 R' Uw2 U F2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 R F2 D' F2 Rw' F Uw' R' Fw Uw' B' 

10. D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 D B' D B' U2 R U F Uw2 B Rw2 R2 Fw2 L' Uw2 L' Uw2 L' F2 U2 Uw' R L2 Uw' L' Fw R2 Uw Rw D' R' B' 

11. U' F B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 D' U' L2 F' U2 R' U2 L' D L F2 Fw2 Rw2 D R Fw2 D2 L U2 L Uw2 D' F2 Fw D' L' U2 R' U2 Rw' B2 Rw Fw' D Rw2 Uw 

12. F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' U2 L D' L' F R U2 B U' Fw2 D' Fw2 R2 D F' Rw2 R2 D2 B2 U B Rw D2 L U R Uw2 Rw Uw' R' Fw Uw2 Rw R L'


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 25, 2019)

A bit of a bump, but here are 12 4x4 solves.

Round 91a
To sub-1:30
Ao12: 1:24.46 (2/3)

1. 1:29.78
2. (1:06.83)
3. 1:27.47
4. 1:23.52
5. 1:16.37
6. 1:31.01
7. 1:11.64
8. 1:37.33
9. (3:14.86) (pop)
10. 1:21.53
11. 1:32.95
12. 1:12.97

Round 94b
To sub-1:30
Ao12: 1:21.21 (*3/3*)

1. (1:30.40)
2. 1:17.07
3. 1:23.73
4. 1:24.39
5. 1:21.11
6. 1:29.94
7. 1:25.94
8. 1:17.52
9. 1:22.34
10. (1:12.84)
11. 1:15.74
12. 1:14.35

Next to sub-1:20


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 94
To sub-1:30
Ao12: 1:21.21

1. (1:30.40)
2. 1:17.07
3. 1:23.73
4. 1:24.39
5. 1:21.11
6. 1:29.94
7. 1:25.94
8. 1:17.52
9. 1:22.34
10. (1:12.84)
11. 1:15.74
12. 1:14.35

So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:



Spoiler: Round 92 Scrambles



1. Rw Fw2 Rw' U Rw2 R D2 U' Rw D2 Fw L Rw2 D2 F2 Rw' R B R' F D L D2 F L' Uw' U' D' L Fw' L' F Fw' U2 F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' L2 F

2. Fw U' L2 D' Uw' F' B' Uw Rw L2 D' Fw Uw2 L2 B' L2 R2 U R' D2 U Fw L Fw2 B' R Uw' L D R2 D2 Fw' D2 Fw B2 F' U2 L D' B2

3. Rw Fw' L' R F' Fw2 B L F2 D2 R2 F2 Fw2 B R' Fw L2 F' B U Rw B2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B U B Uw' L2 B' Fw2 Uw' B Uw2 F' R2 L Rw Fw

4. R B2 F R D2 L U F2 Rw Fw Uw2 Rw' F2 U L' B2 Uw U Fw F' Uw' U2 R2 U' R B Rw' B U Fw F' D2 B R Fw' L R' F' Uw' D2

5. R F U2 R Uw' F' B2 Uw D' R' Uw U' Rw' L2 F2 U2 Rw2 F' Rw B2 U2 B' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 F2 R2 Uw' Fw' D2 R B2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw' Rw D' R2 U2

6. L R2 D2 L' U2 R D2 Rw U2 L2 U2 B' L' Fw L D Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D' F' U2 R B' R L2 B' Uw2 D' Rw2 F' D' F' Rw' D F2 D' B D' Fw'

7. Fw Uw D2 F L F' Rw F2 R F' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 F U Fw D2 L U' Uw Rw' B2 Rw R F Rw R B U' Rw' B2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2

8. Uw L Uw R2 U' R2 U2 Rw U' F' U2 Fw U D2 F D2 L2 U' Fw2 R' D' R L2 Fw2 R2 Rw' L Fw' B2 Rw2 D2 R Uw' F R D2 B Fw2 L' F

9. Uw' R F' Rw' Fw U' F' Rw' F2 Rw F2 L' Uw D' U' F2 U R' D2 R L' Fw U' R L2 Fw' U2 L2 Uw Fw' Uw2 L' Rw' Uw R2 Uw2 L' Rw Uw F

10. B2 F2 D' B Fw F' L' U' Rw Uw2 U B R' Fw2 Uw2 L' D B L D' F Uw' B D' Uw' B L R Rw2 B D2 F2 D F' L' Fw2 B Rw B2 D

11. B' D2 Rw L2 D2 Uw F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw R2 F' U2 L2 F B2 Fw U' Uw2 Fw' F' B' U2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 B Rw Uw R2 F' Uw2 L Rw2 R2 B U' B' Fw2 Uw'

12. B' D' Uw2 R2 D2 B' Rw D' B' Rw R' B' Fw L2 D2 Fw D B R' U Uw2 R2 Uw R' Uw' Fw2 B Rw L2 Uw2 F2 B' Rw' Fw2 D2 B2 U Uw2 D F'



Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Round 92
To Sub 1:05
avg of 12: 1:08.86 - 0/3

Time List:
1. 1:06.38 
2. 1:06.56 
3. (1:02.30) 
4. 1:10.31 
5. 1:12.52 
6. 1:07.24 
7. 1:12.20 
8. (1:19.27) 
9. 1:08.73 
10. 1:08.53
11. 1:10.50 
12. 1:05.62


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 16, 2019)

Week 92
Goal: Sub 1:15
Cube: Yuxin Little Magic 4x4 M
Average: 1:14.79

1. (1:25.86)
2. 1:08.64
3. 1:20.53
4. 1:12.66
5. (1:05.92)
6. 1:06.70
7. 1:09.91
8. 1:19.68
9. 1:24.93
10. 1:22.93
11. 1:26.33
12. 1:15.54

Comment: Cut it close! Sad about no sub 1’s and the 1:2x’s. I really need to fix my lookahead and learn yau.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 16, 2019)

Round 92
To sub-1:15
Ao12: 1:26.30 - (0/3)

1. 1:30.33
2. 1:14.45
3. 1:29.76
4. 1:20.77
5. (1:06.20[PLL skip])
6. 1:40.68
7. 1:26.06
8. 1:33.32
9. 1:16.67
10. 1:28.74
11. 1:22.20
12. (2:29.80)

Ouch! The last 3 solves pushed my rolling Ao1000 up to 1:24.05


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 92 Results:
@One Wheel - Sub 1:15 - 1:26.30 (0/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 1:15 - 1:14.79 (1/3)
@cubeshepherd - Sub 1:05 - 1:08.85 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 93 Scrambles



1. B' D' Uw B Fw U2 L Fw R' Uw F2 L' D U2 B2 F2 Uw F2 B2 U2 D Uw2 F Fw Rw' F2 B D' R L D U' L2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 U2 B'
2. F2 D' R' B' Rw2 R' U Uw F Fw2 Rw' R2 L2 Uw Fw2 U Rw' B2 Uw2 L' F2 Fw' L' Fw Uw2 Fw' L2 Uw2 F' Fw D2 R L2 Uw2 Rw' F R2 Uw2 D' L'
3. F U D2 B2 Fw2 R2 F2 R' U L2 R' F R2 B2 U2 L' F R2 Fw Rw' Fw U2 R2 F' B U Uw2 Rw D Uw2 Fw' B2 R2 L2 Rw Fw' Uw2 L Fw2 R
4. L' Fw' L Rw F2 B' D' B2 D R L2 Uw Fw2 Rw' L' R B' U' B2 D2 B' Uw2 U' B2 U2 B R2 F Uw' D' U' B' Uw2 F' U Fw2 B2 U F2 B2
5. R2 Rw F2 Rw B' L' Rw2 U2 Uw' F D' F' Rw2 R' D Uw2 L F' D U2 R' Uw2 R' Rw Fw F' Uw F' U R B' Rw' B Fw' R Uw Fw F' D Fw'
6. R2 Fw' U Uw Fw D2 Uw B Uw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 Uw L R2 B L2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' R' L2 Uw' L' U' Fw' D' Rw' L' F2 L2 U' B' D Rw'
7. B' Rw2 R B R2 Fw L B' Uw R2 F2 Uw' L U2 Rw2 U' R' B2 Fw L' D B2 Rw2 U F Uw L' R F2 D R2 Rw' D' B F D Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2
8. Rw' U' Uw2 R' F2 Fw2 L2 Rw Uw Rw2 D' R2 L Fw2 U2 Uw' L2 R2 U Rw' Uw' L' Rw2 D F' L U Fw' L R B D2 L' Rw Fw' L' B2 L' U D'
9. Fw2 F' R' Fw D2 Uw Fw2 D' Rw' R' Uw B2 Uw2 U2 F R' L U' D' Uw' L2 Rw2 B' Uw Fw' D2 R' D' B2 Rw2 D' B' L R' Uw Fw2 B' F2 Rw2 D2
10. Uw' L' U Rw2 U' D' F U2 D L' Uw R' Rw2 F2 Rw' F' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U' L R2 D Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 D L2 R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R' D B
11. R U F B2 D Rw' L B Fw F' L' U Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' D U R L D2 Uw' B' F2 D B2 U' Fw2 U' D B2 Rw Uw' U2 L Fw' D Rw' F
12. U L2 F' B' Uw2 B2 L2 F2 B2 Fw' R2 Fw L' U2 D' L' Rw' R' D2 U' B U L U2 B2 F R L2 Uw D2 U' Fw' R' U Rw B' L' F2 Fw U



Round 93 will end on December 29th, 2019. Best of luck with any and all competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 93
Race to sub-45 (1/3)

Ao12: 44.34
1. 44.16 
2. 41.72 
3. 42.71 
4. 42.46 
5. 49.33 
6. 40.56 
7. 47.31 
8. (1:24.33) 
9. 43.17 
10. 44.37 
11. 47.64 
12. (40.10)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 6, 2020)

Round 93 Results:
@fun at the joy - Sub 45 - Ao12: 44.34 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 94 Scrambles



1. B2 R D B R' Rw Uw' D L2 B2 D2 Uw' B' D2 Fw' R' B2 D2 B' F U2 F R' B' U' D Uw' Fw L2 R' U2 F2 Fw' Rw2 F' Rw' Fw' L2 U' D
2. Uw R' U' F2 U' R L2 Uw' Fw2 L' D2 F' Uw F' U Fw2 D2 R' Uw2 B' R' U2 Fw' R2 Fw F2 R2 Uw2 L F' D2 Rw Uw2 F R2 F2 B' Fw' U2 Fw'
3. B D' B Fw2 R' Rw' Fw2 R Fw U2 R2 L2 Rw' D2 F D F2 L Uw F' Fw' D F B' R2 Fw Uw' L' Uw2 B Rw' Uw2 Fw' D' Uw U2 Rw B2 U L'
4. B' Rw2 F Uw2 D F' Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw' U' R2 F' Uw D2 L2 Fw B2 F' R' Uw' D U L' D2 U' Fw' L' Fw' Rw2 F' U Fw L2 R' Fw D' Uw2 Rw2 F
5. Rw2 R B U' Fw2 L2 U' F2 D' Rw' B Fw2 Rw F2 B2 L' U2 R Uw B2 F' U' D Rw2 Fw' R' F Fw' L' R2 B' D' U R2 B' R2 Fw2 Uw R F'
6. B' D2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw Rw B' Uw B R' B2 Fw' Uw' U2 Rw D2 Fw' Uw B' Fw' R2 Fw U D2 Rw U' R B' D Fw B2 L' Rw' B F Rw R2 F2 L2
7. U' D F' B' L F' U' L' R' F' B Fw' Uw Fw F2 Rw' Uw2 F2 Fw2 R Fw' F2 R D' Uw2 L2 Uw2 D2 L Fw B2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' D2 L Fw F U' Rw2
8. Uw2 F' Uw D' U' B F2 L U2 F' R' B' F U2 L' U' D2 Uw' B D2 B' L' F2 U2 B' Fw' Rw Uw' B2 Rw' L2 Uw D Rw2 R' D2 U Rw' U Fw
9. L B' L2 Rw R Uw2 Fw' F B2 Uw' Rw L U D Uw R' D2 Fw F L2 Uw' L D F B' Uw2 F Uw U Fw' U' R' Rw L2 Fw2 F2 D2 B2 U' Uw2
10. D B2 U' Uw F Fw2 Uw2 U B2 U' Rw B' U2 R2 U' D Fw Rw' B2 Fw D' R2 Uw Fw2 U2 D' F Rw2 L2 Fw Uw' D2 F Uw R D2 Rw' F L Uw
11. Uw F' U' D' Fw' F2 B' R F Uw' L Uw D F' R' Fw D2 L' B' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw D Fw' Rw' Uw R' B' Uw' B U2 B2 D R L2 Uw' D2 Rw' L'
12. Fw R F' L B2 D' B F' Fw U B' R' B Rw' D2 Uw' U R2 Rw' L Uw2 R2 Uw2 L2 B' D B2 U' B' L B Fw U2 Rw' F2 U R U R2 Uw




Round 94 will end on Janurary 12th, 2020. Best of luck to any and all competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 6, 2020)

Round 94
To sub-1:15
Ao12: 1:21.50

1. 1:19.90 @2020-01-06 16:59:48 
2. (1:27.40) @2020-01-06 17:01:45 
3. 1:22.62 @2020-01-06 17:03:58 
4. 1:21.35 @2020-01-06 17:06:06 
5. (1:10.76) @2020-01-06 17:08:21 
6. 1:14.89 @2020-01-06 17:10:14 
7. 1:22.02 @2020-01-06 17:14:09 
8. 1:24.83 @2020-01-06 17:16:18 
9. 1:24.85 @2020-01-06 17:18:21 
10. 1:24.49 @2020-01-06 17:20:38 
11. 1:13.95 @2020-01-06 17:22:43 
12. 1:26.14 @2020-01-06 17:24:44


----------



## Coinman_ (Jan 9, 2020)

Round 94
To sub-40
Ao12: 39.55 (1/3)
1. 43.70
2. 45.78
3. 39.06
4. 36.85
5. 37.67
6. 39.91
7. 34.06 
8. 36.90
9. 50.35
10. 37.72
11. 40.72
12. 37.15


----------



## Legomanz (Jan 9, 2020)

Round 94
To sub-40
Ao12: 41.76
1. 38.19
2. 39.28
3. 49.35
4. 41.89
5. 34.65
6. 48.14
7. 39.87
8. 41.27
9. 41.52
10. 41.23
11. 36.88
12. 49.32


----------



## gruuby (Jan 9, 2020)

Round 94
To sub - 1:20
Ao12: 1:24.28

1. 1:33.14
2. 1:26.29
3. 1:27.80
4. (1:12.63)
5. 1:24.34
6. (DNF) (messed up centers, fixed it, then I found out it was messed up even more)
7. 1:31.09
8. 1:18.76
9. 1:21.56
10. 1:18.61
11. 1:25.00
12. 1:16.26


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

Round 94 Results:
@One Wheel - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:21.50 (0/3)
@Coinman_ - Sub 40 - Ao12: 39.55 (1/3)
@Legomanz - Sub 40 - Ao12: 41.76 (0/3)
@Nuuk cuber - Sub 1:20 - Ao12: 1:24.28 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 95 Scrambles



1. Rw L R' D2 Uw2 F2 D' Fw' B D U2 Uw' Rw2 L2 U' D Rw' D2 B2 U2 L' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 B2 R2 D U B2 Uw2 B' U' Rw2 Uw Rw U Fw2 R Rw'
2. L2 U' Rw2 R U2 F R Uw' D L' Rw2 R F Uw L' F' Uw B' L B' L2 Fw D2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 Uw L Rw2 B' Fw L R' D Uw' U2 F2 L'
3. Uw2 Rw F R B' R' Fw' L' R' Uw F B' U L' D R2 Fw B R' F' L Rw2 U F' Fw Uw2 R D' L2 Fw' L' D' B2 Fw2 L R' Rw D' B' Uw'
4. B Fw2 U2 Uw2 R2 F' L2 R U B' F2 L U Rw' D U Rw2 Fw' U2 D2 L2 R' F D Uw2 U' Rw' R2 L B Rw2 D2 L2 Uw2 Rw' L2 R2 F' Uw' B2
5. R2 Rw2 Uw' U2 B' Rw2 R' L' D' U' Uw L2 U' F' Fw' U' D' F2 B D Fw' D2 Rw2 R D' F R F' U' Uw' L Uw' F' Rw2 F' L Uw' R Uw Fw2
6. D2 F Rw2 U' Uw2 D2 B2 D' Fw' Uw F' Uw' U2 Fw R2 L D' L' B' F2 D' Rw2 D L' Uw' F' L' R Fw' B' R B' Rw F2 Fw' L' D2 Uw' F' L'
7. L' R2 Uw Fw' B' R' L Fw U2 Uw2 L2 B F2 R Uw' B Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw R' Fw2 B2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F R' L' D' Fw2 Uw2 B2 U Uw2 R Rw2 L2 D' L'
8. Rw R' F D' B2 Fw' Uw' U' Rw' U Uw2 Rw' L B2 U' F2 B' Rw2 Uw' U' B' Rw F' D' Fw' U' L' F' R' U L Rw2 B' R Fw' U L2 D2 Fw F2
9. Uw' Rw Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 B Fw Uw2 U' L D U F' U B Rw' R2 Uw2 B Fw2 Uw' D' L B2 U Fw F2 D Rw2 Uw L2 Fw U2 Uw' Rw2 R2 D' Rw D
10. U' Uw' B L Uw Fw' D2 Fw' Uw2 Fw F2 D' B U R B L Fw B R U L' Uw' B U' Rw2 F2 B2 R' Fw' D' Uw' Rw Uw' B Rw' R2 U D' F'
11. R2 B2 D' Rw' D Fw2 F' R' Rw2 L' U2 F2 Fw2 Rw2 F R' B2 Uw' F2 D R2 U2 Uw R Uw' U D2 Rw' R' F B' Rw Uw2 Rw Uw2 D2 F L' R2 D
12. B D R2 Rw' D2 F B' Fw2 D' B' Fw' U F' U F2 Fw2 Uw R2 F2 L' Rw' R' F' D L2 Fw2 L' Uw R F2 U Fw2 R2 Rw' D' U' R U2 Rw' D'





Round 95 will end on Janurary 19th, 2020. Best of luck to any and all competing this week.


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 15, 2020)

Round 95
To sub-1:15
Ao12: 1:17.98 (0/3)

1. 1:20.57
2. 1:12.11
3. 1:08.40
4. 1:16.38
5. (1:07.69)
6. 1:25.94
7. 1:25.55
8. 1:10.93
9. 1:19.11
10. 1:23.39
11. 1:17.44
12. (1:30.02)


----------



## ProStar (Jan 15, 2020)

Goal: Sub 2:15
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap Mini
Method: Centers(Dual CN)->Cross(White)->3-2-3->3x3
Comment: Nice times! Was originally gonna do sub 1:20, but I changed my mind after a couple solves. Counting sub-2 would've been nice, but there's always next week.

*Ao12: 2:11.81 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 2:16.21 - Easy centers, double parity
2. (DNF) - Messed up OLL Parity 
3. 2:14.25 - Super easy centers, double parity
4. 2:13.81 - Locked up on PLL parity, super smooth Z-Perm saved the sub 2:15
5. 2:19.03 - No parity, solve felt good. Expected faster
6. 2:04.62 - Nice! Smooth 3x3 stage, no OLL parity
7. 2:03.25 - Awesome! Easy centers, no parity
8. (1:49.13) - Super easy centers, smooth 3x3, no parity. Super happy!
9. 2:20.66 - Bad solve
10. 2:16.89 - no PLL parity, major lockups on U-Perm messed up sub 2:15
11. 2:09.18 - Ugh, would've been sub-2 if not a bad 3x3 stage. Double parity also :/
12. 2:05.22 - Easy centers, got a pop, OLL skip saved the solve lol. No OLL parity*


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 17, 2020)

Round 95

*Goal: Sub-1:15

Ao12: 1:20.21*


1. 1:22.03 - PLL Parity
2. 1:19.38 - PLL Parity
3. 1:15.88 - Double Parity
4. 1:21.09 - OLL Parity
5. 1:24.77 - Double Parity
6. (1:13.47) - OLL Parity
7. 1:26.34 - OLL ParIty
8. 1:23.26 - PLL Parity
9. 1:15.28 - PLL Parity
10. 1:14.52 - OLL Parity
11. 1:19.52 - Double Parity
12. (1:26.58) - Double Parity

4 OLL Parity
4 PLL Parity
4 Double Parity

Comments: Thank you Parity, thank you...


.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 21, 2020)

Will get results and new scrambles posted tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 95 Results:
@One Wheel - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:17.98 (0/3)
@ProStar - Sub 2:15 - Ao12: 2:11.81 (1/3)
@icarneiro - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:20.21 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 96 scrambles



1. B U2 D2 F D2 Rw2 U2 F' Rw' U R2 U Rw' F' L2 U L' Fw Uw R' D' U' B U L U2 R D R D' U L' Uw' U2 D2 L2 Uw2 B' L Fw2
2. Rw R2 B Uw F R2 L2 B' Fw2 Uw U2 L2 Rw2 F' Fw' L2 Fw Uw' L D' L Fw2 Uw Fw' D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 F R' Rw' B' Rw B Rw2 F' Uw' B2 L2
3. Fw D2 L2 Fw2 B R' L2 Fw2 D' F' B2 Rw Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw D L' F L2 Uw B2 Fw L U B2 Uw2 R' Rw L F' Uw D U2 F' U' Rw' Uw2 U' D
4. Rw' F' U2 L R' D U' Fw' L' U D2 Fw2 Uw D' R F Uw2 D Fw' D2 Rw Fw R2 L Rw Fw2 U2 D' Uw' F' Uw2 Fw2 R D Rw2 Fw' B' Uw2 L2 D'
5. U2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' F Fw B' L' Rw2 R' Uw B Fw Rw' R2 B' R' Uw D' Rw2 L' Uw' R Rw B' Fw2 D' Uw2 F' Rw2 F U' L R Uw2 B' D' Uw2
6. Rw R' F Rw2 L' Uw Rw2 F L U2 D' R Rw Uw F' R2 B2 F' L D2 Rw D L D' R2 Rw2 B' U2 Rw2 R Fw' L' Fw2 L D' Fw D' L F B'
7. D2 B U D2 F' Rw2 F L2 D' Uw2 B' Rw2 R' B2 L U L U' Uw2 B2 Uw2 L' Uw' B2 Fw2 U2 D F' R2 Fw Uw D Rw' U L' F2 L U2 Uw Rw
8. D' Rw' D' Fw D2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw' D' B L' Fw2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D2 Rw2 F2 L' R2 Rw D2 F' R B' D2 B' R2 Rw F L Uw' F B' Rw' B Fw
9. D2 F Uw2 R F Uw F2 U2 Fw2 Uw R F D Rw' U' Fw Rw L F' U2 Uw' Rw R Fw' Uw Rw2 D U R2 Uw Fw' B' R2 B' Uw U' L Uw2 F Fw2
10. L B Uw Fw2 U' Rw' R2 F2 R' D U2 Fw' L' F2 U' Rw D U B L R' Fw2 Uw' B' D' Rw D2 B' Rw2 R2 B U R2 D Rw2 B U D L2 R2
11. F U' D' L2 D2 Rw' F R' U' Rw U2 F L Fw L2 D2 Uw' B' Rw' B' F' U R' U2 Uw Fw F2 U2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 Rw R Uw' Rw' U B' U2
12. Rw2 U' Uw Rw Uw2 R2 D2 Rw2 R U' Fw L' Fw2 U2 B L Uw B' Rw' L2 B2 D Rw' Fw D2 L' Rw Fw2 D2 Fw2 U B' Uw2 U2 D L F D2 Fw R'



Round 96 will end on Janurary 26th, 2020. Best of luck to any and all competing this week.


----------



## icarneiro (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 96

*Goal: Sub-1:15

Ao12: 1:08.44 (Ao12 PB)*


1. 1:02.83 - no Parity
2. 1:19.44 - OLL Parity
3. 1:01.08 - no Parity
4. 1:15.28 - Double Parity
5. 1:10.69 - Double Parity
6. 1:04.50 - OLL Parity
7. 1:01.56 - no ParIty
8. 1:07.02 - Double Parity
9. 1:17.10 - OLL Parity
10. 1:04.87 - no Parity
*11. (1:20.21) - PLL Parity
12. (58.00) - no Parity (my second sub-1min single) *

5 no Parity
3 OLL Parity
1 PLL Parity
3 Double Parity

Comments: I have improved a lot in the last 5 days, I am very focused and practicing a lot.


----------



## Ordinarycuber (Jan 23, 2020)

round 96
cube: wuque
method: yau
goal:1:15
ao12:1:18.09

1. 1:16.96
2. 1:17.63+2=1:19.63
3. 1:21.92
4. 1:03.42
5. 1:09.53
6. 1:27.35
7. 1:09.72 
8. 1:13.67 
9. 1:16.26
10. 1:31.28 
11. 1:17.56
12.1:28.31


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 24, 2020)

Round 96
To sub-1:15
Ao12: 1:20.00

1. 1:28.73+
2. 1:27.16
3. 1:19.21
4. 1:22.65
5. (1:39.96)
6. 1:16.77
7. 1:15.63
8. 1:18.33
9. (1:01.97)
10. 1:24.82
11. 1:11.43
12. 1:15.24


----------



## Coinman_ (Jan 26, 2020)

Round 96
Goal: sub 40
Ao12: 38.69 (2/3)

1.37.79
2. 37.12
3. 38.12
4. 38.93
5. 39.34
6. 45.15
7. 37.10
8. 38.57
9. 46.78 rip pop
10. 36.48
11. 35.21
12. 38.31


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

Round 96 Results:
@One Wheel - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:20.00 (0/3)
@Coinman_ Sub 40 - Ao12: 38.69 (2/3)
@icarneiro - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:08.44 (1/3)
@Ordinarycuber - Sub 1:15 - Ao12: 1:18.09



Spoiler: Rond 97 Scrambles



1. L' D2 R D' Rw2 F' Fw2 Uw' F2 R2 Uw' B' F2 R' Fw L' Fw L' D2 Fw F2 L Rw' U Fw2 R Fw Uw R2 D2 Rw' Fw' U F2 Rw' F' Uw R2 F' D2
2. D Fw Rw' B R2 B R B' R' D' Fw' U' R' Fw Rw' D B2 D2 U B L' Rw R2 Fw2 R' B' D B D2 Fw F2 Rw Uw2 L D' U' B Uw' D' B2
3. Uw2 L2 B U' L D U2 Fw' B' R Rw2 D F2 L R2 Rw' Uw' D F U' R L' U2 R Rw2 Fw2 D2 U F' L' D R D B' R2 U' B2 Fw' U R2
4. U2 L2 R' Rw2 F' Fw2 R B Rw R' Uw2 B D2 L F2 B Uw R2 Fw L2 Uw' L2 B R' Uw2 B' R Fw' R2 Fw' R L Uw U Rw F' U F2 Fw L
5. Rw' Fw2 Rw R2 F Fw2 B L R' D' R2 L' Uw' Fw' L U2 Rw' B' Rw R L' Uw' U' B' F' R F Rw' R2 D2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 U' D B' F2 Rw Uw' F'
6. Rw' F' L' F2 L' R' Rw2 Uw' F Rw L' B2 Rw D B' D Rw R U2 R' B2 R Rw' Uw' F Uw' D2 Fw B' D' F' U Rw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' R' L2 U D2
7. Uw2 L2 Fw' R' F2 Fw2 U' L' D2 Fw2 U Rw' L' Fw2 D' L2 D2 B2 L R Rw2 Fw R' U2 D' L F2 Uw D2 Fw2 B2 F R' Fw2 Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 D B'
8. Fw' D' Rw2 U D F' Fw' L Fw U' Rw2 B D' L' R Fw2 D' U' F B' Rw' B' R2 Uw F2 L2 B2 Fw2 D B L D' Uw Fw2 D2 B Uw2 F2 Fw2 Uw2
9. R L2 D2 Fw' B2 D2 L B' U2 Uw D L2 Rw2 U F Fw R D R L' D Rw U D B' F' R F2 U2 B D' Rw2 Uw' R2 B2 Uw2 F2 U' Uw D
10. Rw' R2 Fw' Rw Fw2 R U' Uw' B U Fw2 R Uw F' R B' Uw' B L2 Fw' Rw R F U' Fw' U2 Rw' U' Uw B F L2 U' D B D R' Uw L2 U2
11. Fw' R' F2 Fw2 U D R' D2 Uw F2 U' F2 L Fw F2 L Uw' R U' Fw F' D2 B' U' Uw L' Rw2 D L' D2 Uw F R' F' Fw' D' Uw2 F' R F'
12. R' U2 B2 U L' Fw Rw2 L D2 F Fw' U R' Rw Fw' R' B L' D U Uw2 Fw Rw' U2 Fw Rw2 B2 Fw R' Rw' F2 Uw2 R2 U' Uw' D Fw' Rw Fw Rw


PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.


Round 97 will end on February 3 26th, 2020. Best of luck to any and all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 9, 2020)

Round 97 Results:
No new results to post.

1. B' Fw' Uw' Rw U2 R2 Uw' R' D' U2 B2 L' Uw B' F L2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 Fw2 R2 F' U2 Fw F2 R L Fw' R' L2 D' L2 F2 B2 Rw L B' F'
2. Uw2 D L F' Uw2 F' Uw B2 L' B F' U2 Uw' B' Rw2 Fw F Rw' B' L2 B2 R2 B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' L' B2 F' L' D' B2 U R' L2 U2 Uw B2 Uw'
3. Uw' B2 Rw' R L Fw2 U Rw2 U2 L' B Fw' L' Rw2 U R' Uw U' L' R U L2 U' D2 Fw' L Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' D2 B' L Fw' F D Uw' R2 B2 Rw
4. Rw B' Rw D R2 U Rw2 B' R' L2 Fw Uw' L' R2 Fw' L B' R Fw' F Rw' Fw2 Rw L' B R' F' L' D2 Uw Fw L2 B2 Uw' Fw Uw' B' D' B' D
5. F B' D' F Rw F2 B Fw2 U' L2 Fw' B2 Rw B R U' Fw Uw' F2 L' Uw' L2 R' U' Rw B' Rw' B' L' Fw' D B2 F2 Uw D' U F2 R' Uw2 Rw2
6. B U' R' D' F2 R' Fw U Uw' Fw' F' Rw' Uw' D2 U' F2 D2 R B' Uw D' L' F L Fw L2 U2 R2 Fw R' F' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' R' Fw L
7. F D' L' F2 L2 Fw' U B2 Fw2 D2 F Uw' R2 U' Uw2 Fw U2 B2 U B' Uw F' L2 R Rw2 F' B' D L' Uw' B Uw2 L2 D' L B2 Uw2 U' D2 Fw
8. L2 R' D' Rw2 Fw' F' R' Uw' D2 Rw F' Fw' B2 D' B2 Fw F D' L2 F2 Uw Fw2 D F' Fw Rw Uw2 F U' F2 Fw' U L' F Rw2 R' Fw2 D' Uw' U
9. F D2 U2 R2 Fw2 B R' Fw Uw2 B Fw Uw R' Uw2 R Uw Rw D' F2 Uw' F2 B U2 Rw' F2 Rw2 D2 U2 R' U2 Fw L D L' F D Uw' L Fw B2
10. L2 Rw' B' U D' F L B L2 B D' R' B' Fw D2 R' U2 D' Rw L F B' L' Uw' Rw U F' D Uw' R2 B Rw U' R2 D F2 U2 Fw Rw2 Fw'
11. Fw L2 B Rw2 Uw' Fw2 R B2 Rw' U' Uw B F Fw' D2 R U' L' Rw' B2 Uw2 R' F2 B' Rw R2 L2 Uw2 R' F2 Fw2 L' F' Rw2 Uw2 B U2 Rw2 F Fw'
12. Fw D2 R2 U2 R' L Fw' Rw F2 Rw B2 F2 L R2 B2 F2 Fw2 Uw Fw U2 L' Uw2 Rw' D' B2 Rw2 Fw B' Rw2 U' F' L' Rw2 B Fw2 Uw2 L Fw Uw' R'


Round 98 will end on February 17, 2020. Best of luck to any and all competing this week.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 10, 2020)

Round 98
Goal: Sub-1:05
Cube: Valk 4 M

1) 1:00.96
2) 1:01.66
3) 1:12.14
4) 1:07.89
5) 1:04.33
6) 1:07.96
7) 57.46
8) 1:05.32
9) 1:00.83
10) 1:13.29
11) 1:14.96
12) 56.82

ao12: 1:05.18


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

I haven't practiced 4x4 much since my last post, but I decided to get into it some more. I changed my goal because it turns out I got better without doing the event lol

Goal: Sub 1:45
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap Mini
Method: Redux-Yau mix
Comment:

*Ao12: 1:42.87 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 1:48.69 - PLL parity, solid LL, especially EPLL
2. 1:40.90 - PLL parity, good 3x3
3. 1:44.96 - No parity, bad LL
4. (1:23.50) - No parity, PB by 10+ seconds. Super great 3x3 w/ COLL
5. 1:34.89 - No parity, broke former PB. Great 3x3 w/ PLL
6. 1:46.39 - PLL parity, used PLL
7. 1:35.79 - No parity, good F2L bad LL. Less than .5 away from breaking former PB
8. 1:50.65 - OLL parity, weird solve. Not a bad time though
9. 1:39.34 - No Parity, good solve
10. 1:40.95 - Double parity, would've been sub-1:40 with a decent TPS PLL parity
11. 1:46.13 - No parity, horrific TPS in 3x3. My hands hurt so much after that solve for some reason
12. (DNF) - I forgot to start my timer :/ was a decent solve, OLL parity. I used COLL to get a PLL skip*

(I'll finish the rest later)


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 28, 2020)

Round 98
To Sub-1:15
Ao12: 1:19.71 Meh.

1. (1:39.02) @2020-02-28 10:57:34 
2. 1:19.31 @2020-02-28 10:59:52 
3. 1:25.40 @2020-02-28 11:01:53 
4. 1:18.20 @2020-02-28 11:03:57 
5. 1:20.69 @2020-02-28 11:06:09 
6. 1:20.28 @2020-02-28 11:08:11 
7. 1:18.43 @2020-02-28 11:10:11 
8. 1:16.45+ @2020-02-28 11:16:33 
9. 1:23.11 @2020-02-28 11:18:45 
10. 1:14.17 @2020-02-28 11:20:44 
11. (1:06.83) @2020-02-28 11:22:48 
12. 1:21.03 @2020-02-28 11:24:33


----------



## GC1998 (Apr 2, 2020)

Round 98
Race to Sub-1:15 (I've got close before, but haven't been cubing in a while)

avg of 12: 1:20.89

Time List:
1:32.25, 1:26.50, 1:26.23, 1:16.45, 1:18.24, 1:10.77, (1:33.92), 1:21.25, 1:12.08, 1:22.97, (1:09.82), 1:22.16


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 2, 2020)

Round 98
Race to: Sub - 1:30 CONSISTENTLY
Method: Yau baybyyyyyyyyyy

average of 12: 1:20.39


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 8, 2020)

Round 98
Goal: Sub - 1:15
Method: Yau
Cube: GTS2M



1. 1:13.65
2. 1:00.32 grrrrr
3. 1:15.43 I'm so bad
4. 1:14.84
5. 56.69 pb 
6. 1:17.55
7. 1:08.24 gotta spam tps 
8. 1:13.83
9. 1:11.64
10. 1:07.43
11. 1:29.35
12. 1:03.57

Ao12 is 1:10.65


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 8, 2020)

Round 98
Race to: Sub-2:00.00
Method: Redux/Yau Mix
Cube: Aosu GTS2M

1. 2:11.89 B' Fw' Uw' Rw U2 R2 Uw' R' D' U2 B2 L' Uw B' F L2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 Fw2 R2 F' U2 Fw F2 R L Fw' R' L2 D' L2 F2 B2 Rw L B' F' 
2. 2:04.03 R B' D2 F R2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F D' L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L B' Uw2 R' B' Uw2 U2 R' F' Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 Uw R2 B' U2 R Uw' Rw' Uw' Fw' R2 Uw2 R2 F' 
3. 1:53.75 B D2 L' D R U B R B2 R2 F2 B2 R D2 F2 L U2 L' U B Rw2 D' Fw2 L2 U Fw2 F' D' L2 Fw2 U' B Rw' L' B2 F' D Fw' Rw Uw2 U F' Rw Fw B' 
4. 2:10.07 R' U R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B D' F L D L' B' R' Fw2 Rw2 L' F2 U' L Uw2 Rw2 L2 R' U2 D' F2 Fw' B U' L2 B' L' Rw' Uw L2 Uw' U2 Rw' U 
5. (1:48.41) B' Fw' Uw' Rw U2 R2 Uw' R' D' U2 B2 L' Uw B' F L2 U2 Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 Fw2 R2 F' U2 Fw F2 R L Fw' R' L2 D' L2 F2 B2 Rw L B' F' 
6. 2:12.66 Uw2 D L F' Uw2 F' Uw B2 L' B F' U2 Uw' B' Rw2 Fw F Rw' B' L2 B2 R2 B2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' L' B2 F' L' D' B2 U R' L2 U2 Uw B2 Uw' 
7. 1:49.90 Uw' B2 Rw' R L Fw2 U Rw2 U2 L' B Fw' L' Rw2 U R' Uw U' L' R U L2 U' D2 Fw' L Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' D2 B' L Fw' F D Uw' R2 B2 Rw 
8. 2:04.45 Rw B' Rw D R2 U Rw2 B' R' L2 Fw Uw' L' R2 Fw' L B' R Fw' F Rw' Fw2 Rw L' B R' F' L' D2 Uw Fw L2 B2 Uw' Fw Uw' B' D' B' D 
9. 1:57.04 F B' D' F Rw F2 B Fw2 U' L2 Fw' B2 Rw B R U' Fw Uw' F2 L' Uw' L2 R' U' Rw B' Rw' B' L' Fw' D B2 F2 Uw D' U F2 R' Uw2 Rw2 
10. 2:06.73+ B U' R' D' F2 R' Fw U Uw' Fw' F' Rw' Uw' D2 U' F2 D2 R B' Uw D' L' F L Fw L2 U2 R2 Fw R' F' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 L' R' Fw L 
11. (DNF(48.63)) F D' L' F2 L2 Fw' U B2 Fw2 D2 F Uw' R2 U' Uw2 Fw U2 B2 U B' Uw F' L2 R Rw2 F' B' D L' Uw' B Uw2 L2 D' L B2 Uw2 U' D2 Fw 
12. 2:10.84 L2 R' D' Rw2 Fw' F' R' Uw' D2 Rw F' Fw' B2 D' B2 Fw F D' L2 F2 Uw Fw2 D F' Fw Rw Uw2 F U' F2 Fw' U L' F Rw2 R' Fw2 D' Uw' U

Average: 2:04.14 Rip


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 8, 2020)

Round 98
Race to sub 0:30
Method: Yau
Cube: Valk 4 M (I really need an Angstrom Aosu WR M lol)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-08
avg of 12: 34.550

Time List:
148. 33.183 R U L' B2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 R U2 R2 B2 D F' U' F D' U' L Fw2 Rw2 R' B' L F' U2 L B2 Rw2 U2 F L' Uw' B D' Fw2 Uw' R2 D' L2 Fw D2 Fw D' STUPID scramble should have been a 23
149. 31.941 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 R D2 F2 R' B2 D' R U' B2 F' D' R2 U F Fw2 D2 Rw2 B U2 R2 B' Uw2 L Fw2 Uw' L' Fw2 D2 L' B Uw2 D' Fw' R' D Rw' U 
150. 38.194 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L B' D' L D' U R' F2 Fw2 Uw2 D B R2 D Rw2 Fw2 L2 F2 U' B U2 Rw' B2 Rw R2 U' Fw Uw2 Rw' D2 L' Uw2 U2 
151. 38.897 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F' L' R B' D' B L B' D Rw2 F Uw2 D2 F U' Rw2 D' Fw2 F2 U' F2 Rw L B2 D L2 Fw L2 Uw' R' Uw' Fw' Rw' L 
152. 36.200 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 D' F L2 D R' F2 U' L2 U B Rw2 Uw2 F D' F' B Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 F' R' D' F Rw B Uw' Rw' B R L2 Fw U' 
153. 35.149 R2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U' L2 B L D' L D' F' L' D' U' Fw2 L F B2 L' Uw2 F2 R U2 B' Uw2 R Uw' L' F2 Uw B2 Uw U' L2 Fw' L2 D' Rw2 Fw' 
154. 34.048 F U2 R2 D2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 L D U' F' D U2 B2 F Rw2 F' R Uw2 R D2 R Uw2 B' R' Fw2 L' D' L' Uw Fw2 U B' Fw' Rw' F' Uw' Fw' R2 Uw2 
155. 34.594 B' U' D2 F U2 D R U2 B' U' L2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' D' Fw2 U' Rw2 L R' U R2 Fw2 L' D' L2 Fw D Rw2 R Fw L2 R Rw Uw' Rw B2 Uw' L 
156. 35.003 R2 L F U' B' D' F2 L' R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 R' Fw2 L Uw2 B2 R' F' Uw2 F' U2 F' B' Uw' F' Uw2 Fw2 F B' Uw Fw U R' B2 Uw L2 
157. 29.116 U' F2 D2 B2 R D' F R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' U' Uw2 Rw2 F R2 Fw2 R Uw2 B2 F' Rw2 R U2 Fw2 Uw U2 D' R' Fw2 Rw Uw' R D Fw2 Rw2 Fw L 
158. 34.439 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B L B2 D U L' F' U2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 R' D2 R F L' D2 B2 Rw2 L2 Uw U Fw2 Uw F' Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw Rw' U' L F 
159. 32.745 D L U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 B' R B L F2 L2 R Rw2 F2 Uw2 R F2 Uw2 U2 D L2 U' Rw2 Fw' D R Fw2 R' Uw' F2 U Rw R2 L


----------



## KingTim96 (Apr 30, 2020)

@cubeshepherd 

Any chance we could keep this going? I could take over if needed!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2020)

KingTim96 said:


> @cubeshepherd
> 
> Any chance we could keep this going? I could take over if needed!


Hey folks, I apologize for not keeping up with this thread. I really wanted to keep it going, but life has gotten the better of me.

With that being said if someone (or more then one individual) would like to take over this thread, that would be much appreciated.

If you are interested in doing that, please feel free to do so, and start by posting the previous results and new scrambles. Thanks


----------



## fun at the joy (May 3, 2020)

I'll take this over I guess.


Round 98 Results:
@PingPongCuber sub-1:05 - Ao12: 1:05.18 (0/3)
@ProStar sub-1:45 - Ao12: 1:42.87 (1/3)
@One Wheel sub-1:15 - Ao12: 1:19.71 (0/3)
@GC1998 sub-1:15 - Ao12: 1:20.89 (0/3)
@KingTim96 sub-1:30 - Ao12: 1:20.39 (1/3)
@DerpBoiMoon sub-1:15 - Ao12: 1:10.65 (1/3)
@MJS Cubing sub-2:00 - Ao12: 2:04.14 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison sub-30 - Ao12: 34.55 (0/3)



Spoiler: Rond 99 Scrambles



1. D F D B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R' B' F' L B U B' Fw2 Uw2 U Fw2 F U Rw2 L2 D' B2 U' B F' Rw' Fw2 R D Rw2 U2 Uw Rw' U2 L2 Uw' Fw' F2
2. B2 D' F' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 R' F2 U2 B' D' Uw2 F2 R' B' Uw2 Rw2 L F U2 B2 Rw2 F2 R' Uw R' L D L Uw' U2 B Rw B2 Uw' Rw2 L
3. L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' B L F' L U L F2 R D' Rw2 B U2 B2 Rw2 U' B2 L2 F2 Rw U F2 D2 L' Fw L' Uw L2 Uw' U' Rw' F
4. R2 F2 U' F' B L U D2 B2 D2 R' D2 B2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 D R' Uw2 F' Rw2 R B U2 Fw2 R U2 L Fw2 U2 L Uw' U2 B2 R Uw Rw' B2 U L' R2 Uw' Fw U'
5. L2 U2 F2 R U2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F L' R2 F' D L' D2 L F Rw2 U' Fw2 U' R Uw2 R U B2 Uw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Fw' D2 F' Rw2 R Uw B Rw' F' Uw'
6. R' D' L2 U' R' F2 R B' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 D2 B L D2 Fw2 L U2 Fw2 R' D U' L Fw2 L R' U2 Fw L2 Fw2 D L Fw Rw Fw Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 F'
7. D L' B U2 B R2 F' R2 U2 B R2 U2 F' L2 R B' F2 D L' B' D' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L B' D2 F Rw2 D2 Rw2 F' L2 Fw2 Uw' F' R' B Fw R2 Fw Rw D' Rw2 L2 Fw2
8. L2 B2 D' R' D' R B D' F' R B2 L2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R' D2 L' U2 Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 R' U2 L' F R' Fw2 R2 F R2 U Rw2 Uw F' R Rw' D' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw L
9. F B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 R D' F' D' B' L B U' Uw2 R Uw2 F2 R F' Uw2 B Rw2 L' F2 L2 B D L' Fw2 Uw U Fw D2 R Fw R Uw R' L'
10. D2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L' B U L R' F' D R' B' U' Fw2 U Rw2 L2 D Rw2 D' R B2 U F2 R' Fw' D B2 Rw2 Fw L Uw L Uw F' Rw' U' L2
11. U F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R D2 B2 F U R F U F2 D Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D' R2 B' D' U' F' Rw2 D' U' Rw B' L2 R2 Uw Rw' U' L' Fw Rw2 U' Fw2
12. R2 F2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 L2 D R' F2 L2 D B2 F' U L' Fw2 Rw2 B U2 D2 B L B Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F L' Uw R Uw L2 Uw' Fw' U' R2 Uw2 Rw F U2


Round 99 will end on May 10th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 3, 2020)

Race to sub-40
Ao12: 42.83 (0/3)

1. 38.95
2. (57.43)
3. 37.13
4. 45.15
5. 37.78
6. 41.56
7. 46.22
8. (31.39)
9. 37.50
10. 48.30
11. 51.00
12. 44.68

way too inconsistent and I wasn't really lucky with parities


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 3, 2020)

Goal: sub 35
Cube: Qiyi Mini Wuque M(this cube literally falls apart in my hands, but I'm getting an Aosu WR M soon after some gift cards come in from an online comp)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-03 (I actually used your scrambles)
avg of 12: 36.879

Time List:
195. 38.880 D F2 U2 F R' D2 L F2 U2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 B' U2 F' L2 U' B' Fw2 D Fw2 Uw2 R2 D L2 F' R2 L2 D' Fw2 Rw B' R2 B2 U' Rw' Fw' Uw' Rw' F' L' Fw U 
196. 39.300 D F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U F2 U F2 B' L B2 U L' R2 F U R2 Fw2 Uw2 F' B2 D' B' R2 Uw2 B Uw2 Fw2 D2 U Rw' L2 F2 Rw D2 Fw' D R2 Fw Uw' B2 D F2 
197. 33.220 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 R2 D2 F2 U' R' U' R D' R U2 Fw2 Rw2 R F2 Uw2 B F L' B F' L' Uw' L2 Uw' L U F L' Fw' Uw R B' Rw' Uw' D 
198. 39.661 B2 R U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 L' D2 L D' L2 B L R F R B2 F2 Fw2 L' D' L' Fw2 U2 L U' R' L2 U Fw D B' U' F2 Uw Rw' Uw R2 U B' Uw2 
199. 32.341 L U R' D' L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 B R' D' Uw2 F' Rw2 L' Uw2 F2 R' L' B2 Uw2 L' B Uw' R' U2 B' Uw F' Fw' Rw' Fw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' U' 
200. 36.597 U' R2 B F R2 F' R2 U2 L2 F' U2 R' B U R2 D' L U' B L' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' R2 U Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 U' B Rw' D Fw2 Rw B' Rw Uw R Fw B U2 Rw D' L' 
201. 37.881 U L2 R U2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F R' D L' B2 U F' L' Fw2 D L2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 Rw U L2 Fw2 R Uw L' Uw' Fw Uw' Fw R2 Uw' 
202. 39.558 U2 B L U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' U' L' U2 R' B' L2 D R' Uw2 Fw2 B' D F2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B Rw2 U' Rw' B F' D' Rw B2 L Fw' Rw Uw' R U' 
203. 34.929 D2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 R B2 R' U' B D' L D B' R' U F' Rw2 U' F' Rw2 F2 R2 U2 Rw2 D2 B' U D Rw B2 R D Rw Fw F Uw B' Uw Rw' D' B2 
204. 36.789 U' L2 B2 L2 D U F2 L2 D' L2 F' L B2 R B L' D2 L Uw2 B L Uw2 D2 F' R' F B2 Uw2 B L' Uw L Uw2 F L2 Uw2 Fw Rw' R' B' D2 Fw 
205. 39.297 L2 D2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F R2 B' D R2 F R U L U2 F D' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D2 B Rw2 F D2 L' Uw L' B D2 F2 Rw' D' Fw Uw' U' L2 Uw' F 
206. 32.220 F D' F L U2 R D L' B R2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 U Uw2 Rw2 D' R2 Fw2 D B2 R' U2 D2 R2 Fw' Uw2 D2 R2 Fw' F' U2 B Rw' Fw' Uw2 B' Rw

Until I get an Aosu WR M I will continue to blame my bad solves on the cube. I had 4 or 5 solves that definitely should've been sub 30 if I had a decent cube.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 5, 2020)

Avg12: 1:02.76 ((
Goal: Sub 1:30 consistently (2/3)

Cube: Moyu gts2m
Method: Yau all day

1.) 1:05.82
2.) (1:10.50)
2.) 1:01.13
4.) 50.68
5.) 1:09.53
6.) 1:02.57
7.) (47.23)
8.) 1:02.50
9.) 1:01.70
10.) 1:03.60
11.) 1:09.95
12.) 1:00.75

I easily could've had a sub 1min average. Solves 2, 6, 8, 9, and 12 were all looking to be sub 1min but lock-ups and nerves got me in the end.
Oh well, easily destroyed my last posting on here but I will stick with a goal of sub 1:30min. Next goal will be sub 1:05min consistently.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 9, 2020)

R99, sub 50 (Hoya, Wuque)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-08
avg of 12: *55.624*

Time List:
(1:05.974), 51.301, (44.933), 50.383, 1:02.157, 59.941, 1:00.122, 58.363, 1:03.622, 46.957, 48.854, 54.535

Bad average, bad cube, bad me.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 10, 2020)

Round 99 Results:
me sub-40 - Ao12: 42.83 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison sub-35 - Ao12: 36.87 (0/3)
@KingTim96 sub-1:30 - Ao12: 1:02.76 (2/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-50 - Ao12: 55.62 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 100 Scrambles



1. D' R2 D' R2 F2 R U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 B L D2 L2 D' U2 R Fw2 L2 Uw2 B' R' Uw2 U2 L' B L' B Uw2 R Uw' U' Rw2 D' R2 F' Rw Uw D Rw Uw2 U2
2. F D' R2 U L' U2 D2 B' D B2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 U2 R D2 L' B2 U2 Rw2 F Uw2 F Rw2 Fw2 L2 F' U2 D' Rw2 F' Rw' D F' L' U' F' Rw' Uw' Rw' B U Rw' Fw
3. F D R F' L2 D2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 B' F' R2 D' F R' B L U2 B' Uw2 R F L2 U2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 F' U2 R F2 D Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 B' L F' Rw' Fw' B2 Rw' F2 Uw
4. F U2 B R2 U2 B F2 D2 R2 B L D' F' U' B' U2 L' D2 R' B2 Fw2 R2 D' F B' Uw2 B' U R2 Uw2 B' D' Rw' B2 D L2 D F' Uw' Rw U B2 L2 Fw' Uw U
5. D2 B2 D L2 B D2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' B U F' U R F Rw2 Fw2 D' B Rw2 D' F' Rw2 B Uw2 B' Rw' L B' L2 Fw' R2 U' Rw' Fw Rw' D' L2
6. U' F' R U R' D2 R' U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 D L2 B2 D2 L' F2 Uw2 F' Uw2 D2 R Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 B' U2 F R' Uw L D2 L' B2 Fw' L2 Uw' Fw' L F2 Rw2
7. F' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B L2 F D' U' B R' B F' D' R F' Uw2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 L2 B L2 Uw2 F' L' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' L D2 F Fw' Rw Fw Rw2 L2 D2 R2
8. F R D U2 L' D2 L D2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' F2 B D L2 R B U2 L Rw2 Fw2 D' F Rw2 F' L2 F' U' Rw2 U2 R U Rw' F D Rw Fw' U' Rw Fw' F2 L' U2
9. L2 R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 D B2 L' U L' D B U2 Uw2 B' D' Fw2 B2 U' Rw2 D U' B2 Uw2 R2 Rw D F' L2 B' Rw2 F' Uw Rw' Uw2 Rw' Fw2
10. L2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 B' L' D U2 B U L D2 F' Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 R' F Uw2 L2 F Uw2 F2 Uw D' B' L' B2 Rw2 U2 Fw Rw R2 U2 Rw2 Uw
11. L' R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L' U2 B' F' L' U B2 U2 L' Fw2 U' B Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 R2 B U2 Rw B' R2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw Rw' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 B
12. F' D2 L2 U' D L B R' D' L' B2 L' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 B2 R' B2 Uw2 B' U' Rw2 B2 U' Rw2 D' R2 F' L2 U Rw' F2 U L D Fw' D' U B' Uw Fw' B2 Rw


Round 100 will end on May 17th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 10, 2020)

Goal: Sub 33
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu WR M (finally!)

(I used your scrambles)
avg of 12: 34.066 (0/3)

Time List:
370. 29.571 D2 R F D' R' U2 B L D F2 R' B2 R B2 L' U2 B2 L F2 D2 R' Uw2 B' L' Uw2 F R B Uw2 Rw2 L B Uw Fw2 F2 L R Fw' Uw U Fw Rw R2 U' F2
371. 37.706 D' L2 U' B L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F2 R D R2 F L' U' R Uw2 B2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 U Rw2 F U2 Rw L D' R2 U2 Uw Rw Fw' Uw D R2 F
372. 33.275 F U2 L' U' F2 B' R F U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' Fw2 R' B2 F' Rw2 B' Uw2 R Uw2 D2 F2 Uw L U' F2 R F2 Fw' Rw R2 L2 Fw' U' L2 Uw'
373. 33.692 F U' R2 F2 U L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L' U2 F D' U F' L Uw2 Rw2 U2 R Uw2 R Uw2 D F2 Uw2 B2 Fw' D R' B Rw2 Uw2 U2 D' Rw' Uw' F Rw2 L2
374. 30.669 L F B' R' F' L2 B U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U L2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 D B' D2 R2 F2 Rw2 U F' Uw2 Rw' B' U' Rw' F' L2 Fw Rw' Fw D2 B' L2 F
375. 33.986 B R' F D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 R' F2 R' U B F' L' Rw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B Rw2 U2 B2 D Rw2 R B' Rw' B' L' Uw U Rw B' Uw' Fw2 R B'
376. 37.336 L' R' F2 R U2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L F' R' D' U' R2 B L' D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 U' Rw2 Fw2 B D' Fw2 L2 B' U Rw' F' U2 B2 D' B Rw' Uw R Fw' B' Rw' Fw
377. 31.715 D' F' R' D' L F2 B R' U' B2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L Rw2 Fw2 B' D' Rw2 B Rw2 L2 F Rw2 F' U R2 Rw F' L Uw2 Fw L2 Fw F2 Uw F2 L2 Fw
378. 31.266 U2 B L2 U' L U2 B R B2 R F2 R' U2 L2 B2 R' U2 D2 L' U F' Uw2 R2 Fw2 L2 B' Rw2 L Fw2 L B F2 D2 Uw' Fw2 B' F' U L Rw' F Uw' F' Rw' F'
379. 36.238 B2 R U L' B2 R U' D F' L2 D2 F2 B U2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' F U Rw2 Uw2 F D F2 U2 B Rw B' R U' F2 R2 Uw' Rw Uw2 R Uw' F' Rw2
380. DNF(32.530) U' B U2 D' B L D' B L' U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 D L2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 L2 B D Fw2 B2 D' B Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D R' B Rw' Fw2 B2 Uw F L2 Uw L Fw' R2
381. 34.781 B2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L' F' L U2 L2 F U B' R2 Fw2 L' D2 F' R' L Uw2 U2 F' R2 Uw2 U2 B' Uw B Rw2 U2 F2 Uw' Fw R Fw2 Rw B2 D2

pretty bad, I had 3 OLL parities and 8 or 9 PLL parities


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 15, 2020)

R100, sub 50 (the Worm, Hoya)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-14
avg of 12: *48.977*

Time List:
47.746, 46.417, 51.392, 49.733, 53.412, (1:04.123), 52.603, (44.453), 46.922, 48.117, 45.450, 47.974

Got the Worm.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 16, 2020)

Thought I would slip in here right before the deadline lol

Cube: Moyu gts2m
Method: Yau
Goal: Sub 1:30 (3/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 50.44
worst: 1:03.64

avg of 12
current: 56.29 (σ = 3.80)
best: 56.29 (σ = 3.80)

Average: 56.29 (σ = 3.80)
Mean: 56.41

Time List:
1. 52.25 B L2 D2 U2 B L2 F U2 F' D2 F2 R2 L' U' R F2 U2 R' F' D2 R2 Fw2 D F2 Uw2 R' D L' Uw2 F2 L' U2 F2 Fw' D' L' R' Fw2 F Rw' Fw' U' L' Fw2 B' L'
2. 58.16 D B L F2 U' F2 B R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' D2 R2 D' L B Fw2 D' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 B' D' F' U' R2 B2 Rw B' R' U' B2 D2 Fw D Fw2 U Rw' Fw2
3. 1:00.14 F2 L2 F R U2 L' U2 L' F2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 Uw2 B' Uw2 D2 R B2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 F Rw2 L2 Uw F Uw D F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L' Uw
4. (1:03.64) R F2 U2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 R' F' L F' D B' U L2 D2 L' Uw2 B' L2 R Fw2 B2 R F Rw2 Uw2 R Fw2 L2 Uw' B F2 D U Rw Uw' B2 R Uw2 Rw' Uw' L'
5. 1:01.55 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 B F' R B' R' D2 R' U' R2 Rw2 Uw2 U B' L2 Uw2 D2 B U2 L2 D' Rw L' Fw2 L' D Fw' B' L2 Uw Rw L' R D'
6. 54.97 F R D2 F' B D' L2 D2 L U' D2 F' U2 L2 B U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 Rw2 B R Fw2 R' F Rw2 D2 R Fw2 U2 L2 D F' Uw' F' B2 D Rw Uw Fw U Rw2 L2 F'
7. 58.13 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 B' D' R U L D2 R U' B F Uw2 Fw2 D U2 B D' L2 Uw2 F' D' Rw2 U2 Rw' D Rw2 F D Rw' Fw Rw' B Uw' Rw D Fw2
8. (50.44) L' B' U B D2 B L2 R2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D R' F' L' U2 B F2 Uw2 F' Uw2 D Fw2 R2 Uw2 U' F D2 Fw2 L Uw2 Rw Uw2 D Rw' Uw' F2 L' R U2 F' Uw
9. 51.12 B' L' F D' F2 R F' U F U2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 R L2 B2 D2 L Uw2 Rw2 R Fw2 D2 R' B' Uw2 D2 L U2 F L2 Uw' L U Rw2 Uw' Rw U' D2 B' R2 Fw' Rw'
10. 57.06 R' F B2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 L2 R' F2 U' F R2 D B U' F2 Fw2 Uw2 L' U Fw2 D' L' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw' D' L' U Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw F2 Uw2 F Rw' F2
11. 58.67 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B F L' D R' B L' U2 F2 L' F Rw2 D Rw2 L' U2 Fw2 D Rw2 U2 Fw2 R L' Fw Uw2 U' B2 L2 D Rw Fw Rw U' Rw2 L2 B'
12. 50.84 U L2 B' R2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F L' F2 D' L2 B D L' F Uw2 Fw2 L' B Rw2 Fw2 R' F2 R2 F R Uw' U Rw2 F L2 B2 Uw Rw Fw' U2 Rw2 Uw D2

The scrambles here were NOT used. I used the scrambles in the post.


----------



## ProStar (May 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub 1:20
Cube: Angstrom WRM
Method: Yau
Comment: Been working on switching to Yau, haven't practiced in a while though. Good average

*Ao12: 1:18.00 (1/3)

Time List:

1. 1:16.65
2. 1:22.40
3. 1:18.61
4. 1:17.91
5. 1:19.88
6. 1:15.58
7. 1:13.57
8. 1:14.87
9. 1:16.92
10. 1:09.06
11. 1:18.30
12. 1:22.17*


----------



## fun at the joy (May 17, 2020)

Round 100 Results:
@Micah Morrison sub-33 - Ao12: 34.06 (0/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-50 - Ao12: 48.97 (1/3)
@KingTim96 sub-1:30 - Ao12: 56.29 *(3/3) GRADUATED!*
@ProStar sub-1:20 - Ao12: 1:18.00 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 101 Scrambles



1. D R' B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 D L2 R2 D B' L' U2 B R2 F D2 R Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D B' Rw2 Uw2 F' U Fw2 Rw B2 L' B U2 F2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F' Uw' Rw' Fw' B
2. R2 U F L2 U B' R' F' U F2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R' Uw2 B' R' Uw2 U2 F U2 R' Fw2 L2 Uw2 L U2 Uw' D' Rw2 Uw L2 B Fw R' Fw2 B' Uw F2
3. B U F L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 B L' D R U' B' L2 F' R Uw2 F' Rw2 R Uw2 B2 L B' Rw2 B' Uw2 B U' B' Uw' R2 Uw' Rw D' R Uw' Fw R' B U'
4. F' R U2 L B2 U2 F D' U2 R B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 B D U2 Rw2 B U D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Rw L B D' R' Fw Rw' Fw D' L Uw2 Fw B
5. U2 L2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 U L B D2 F2 U2 L' F' U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 F R2 D B' U' F' Uw2 D' R2 Rw U' L2 B' Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw' D' Fw Uw2 F' D'
6. U' B R U2 D2 F B U2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 F Uw2 R D' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L D' Rw2 D R2 U' Fw' R' F2 R2 D Rw U Rw Uw' R' Uw
7. R L' F2 R2 D B L F L2 D' B2 U2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 L Fw2 Uw2 R' U' Rw2 U2 L2 R' U' F2 U' R' Fw' D U L Fw2 U F R' Rw Fw F
8. F R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' D' F' L' B2 F R D' B Rw2 Fw2 L F2 Uw2 U R2 D2 L U Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw Rw2 U2 R2 B Uw Fw' F' Uw B' D2 L'
9. F B D F D2 L' U' L U2 D2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 R B2 U2 R' B' L Uw2 B Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B' U2 Fw2 F Rw' B2 Rw' R D F' Fw' Rw2 L' Fw' D2 Rw R2
10. L' F' B' D' F L2 D F2 L2 B R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B' L' F Uw2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D Fw2 Rw2 F D' R2 Rw U2 R D Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw L F2 U2 R'
11. F2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 R' B R D2 U L' B' L' D2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 F L Uw2 U2 F2 L Fw2 Rw2 L Uw' F2 D2 B' U2 R2 Fw Rw' Fw F Uw' R' B2
12. L' D2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R' U' R F' U' B2 U2 B Uw2 L Uw2 L' Uw2 F R' F' Rw2 D2 B' Uw' R' Uw' B Uw' D2 B' Fw U2 R' Uw' D' Fw F


Round 101 will end on May 24th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub-1:05 (0/3)
Cube: WoRM
Method: Yau
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-17
avg of 12: 1:07.77

Time List:
1. 1:07.76 D R' B2 L2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 D L2 R2 D B' L' U2 B R2 F D2 R Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D B' Rw2 Uw2 F' U Fw2 Rw B2 L' B U2 F2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F' Uw' Rw' Fw' B 
2. 1:00.54 R2 U F L2 U B' R' F' U F2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R' Uw2 B' R' Uw2 U2 F U2 R' Fw2 L2 Uw2 L U2 Uw' D' Rw2 Uw L2 B Fw R' Fw2 B' Uw F2 
3. (2:14.86) B U F L2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 B L' D R U' B' L2 F' R Uw2 F' Rw2 R Uw2 B2 L B' Rw2 B' Uw2 B U' B' Uw' R2 Uw' Rw D' R Uw' Fw R' B U' 
4. 1:00.06 F' R U2 L B2 U2 F D' U2 R B2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 B D U2 Rw2 B U D2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 Rw L B D' R' Fw Rw' Fw D' L Uw2 Fw B 
5. (57.55) U2 L2 B R2 U2 B' R2 B L2 F' L2 U L B D2 F2 U2 L' F' U' Fw2 R2 Uw2 F R2 D B' U' F' Uw2 D' R2 Rw U' L2 B' Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw' D' Fw Uw2 F' D' 
6. 1:02.96 U' B R U2 D2 F B U2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 F Uw2 R D' R2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L D' Rw2 D R2 U' Fw' R' F2 R2 D Rw U Rw Uw' R' Uw 
7. 1:09.92 R L' F2 R2 D B L F L2 D' B2 U2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 L Fw2 Uw2 R' U' Rw2 U2 L2 R' U' F2 U' R' Fw' D U L Fw2 U F R' Rw Fw F 
8. 1:14.30 F R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 R' D' F' L' B2 F R D' B Rw2 Fw2 L F2 Uw2 U R2 D2 L U Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw Rw2 U2 R2 B Uw Fw' F' Uw B' D2 L' 
9. 1:12.60 F B D F D2 L' U' L U2 D2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 R B2 U2 R' B' L Uw2 B Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U' B' U2 Fw2 F Rw' B2 Rw' R D F' Fw' Rw2 L' Fw' D2 Rw R2 
10. 1:07.50 L' F' B' D' F L2 D F2 L2 B R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B' L' F Uw2 F Uw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 D Fw2 Rw2 F D' R2 Rw U2 R D Uw' Rw2 Fw' Uw L F2 U2 R' 
11. 1:01.90 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R' F2 R' B R D2 U L' B' L' D2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 F L Uw2 U2 F2 L Fw2 Rw2 L Uw' F2 D2 B' U2 R2 Fw Rw' Fw F Uw' R' B2 
12. 1:20.14 L' D2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 R' U' R F' U' B2 U2 B Uw2 L Uw2 L' Uw2 F R' F' Rw2 D2 B' Uw' R' Uw' B Uw' D2 B' Fw U2 R' Uw' D' Fw F

I started good, but fell apart at the end


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 18, 2020)

Round 101
Cube: Aosu GTS 2 M
Method: Yau
Goal: Sub 49

avg of 12: 48.87

Time List:
1. 49.19 
2. 47.07 
3. 47.79 
4. 50.28 
5. (55.71) 
6. 47.02 
7. 50.54 
8. 50.54 
9. 51.36 
10. 46.80 
11. 48.06 
12. (46.66)

1/3


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 18, 2020)

Round 101
Goal: sub 33
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu WR M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-18
avg of 12: 33.915

Time List:
437. 36.858 
438. 34.377 
439. 37.649 
440. 31.494 
441. 29.061 
442. 35.018 
443. 35.008 
444. 36.623 
445. 37.557 
446. 29.563 
447. 31.714 
448. 30.936 

I messed up too much and got a truckload of parities at the beginning. The end was good though.


----------



## KingTim96 (May 18, 2020)

Yay! I graduated! Now, I am gonna weirdly set a goal for consistent sub 58s solve average. I can usually do it if I am moving okay on any given day, but this is about remaining consistent even if I am not feeling it that day. Plus I gotta get better at having pure sub min averages. 

Goal: Sub 58 (0/3)
Cube: Moyu GTS2
Method: YYAAAAUUUUUUU

Avg12: Something like 53.61?

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-18
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 46.89
worst: 1:06.54

avg of 12
current: 53.61 (σ = 1.80)
best: 53.61 (σ = 1.80)

Average: 53.61 (σ = 1.80)
Mean: 54.12

Time List:
1. 51.56 F' U' B2 F' U2 B2 F L2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 L B U2 F' D B2 R U Uw2 R' Fw2 F' L2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 Uw2 R2 U' R' F2 Uw F R Uw2 Fw Rw' U' Fw' Uw B2 
2. 54.54 L F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 D F' D F' L U' F2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D R2 F' U Fw2 Rw2 U D Fw2 B Rw' L' U' R F2 D2 Fw' L' Uw2 Fw2 Rw L B2 
3. (1:06.54) R' F' R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F U' R2 U L' D2 B Rw2 B' U2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B2 D B Rw2 Uw2 B' Rw D L' D Rw F' Fw Rw' D B' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 
4. 51.12 D' L' B' D' L' B R F' R U2 R F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 Rw2 B' D2 Fw2 R' B Rw2 F2 R' B' U2 Uw F' U L' Uw' U' F Rw' Fw' Rw2 Uw L' D' 
5. (46.89) D F2 B' D F U2 D2 L' B L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 B D2 U' Fw2 Rw2 F' U B' Uw2 Rw2 D B2 F U2 F U2 Rw' B F2 L' Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw' D2 L F' Rw2 
6. 54.29 U B U2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 U' L' R2 D' R F' D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R2 L2 B' L' D2 Uw R F D' B2 R2 L Fw' Uw R' Fw Uw' R2 U 
7. 54.82 U R2 F D2 U2 L2 B' D2 B F L2 R2 U' L B' F R D2 R2 B2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 B' R2 U' Rw2 Uw2 U' F' Uw2 U B' L2 Rw U F2 Rw2 B2 D Uw F L' B Uw' Rw 
8. 50.54 D2 F R' D B' U R L B' U' F2 U' F2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U Fw2 R Uw2 D L' Fw2 B2 D Rw2 Uw2 B2 U2 Fw' D' R' Fw2 U' L Fw F Rw' Uw U Rw2 
9. 54.31 R' F' R2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 R' B R2 D' B2 R' F' R' Uw2 R F Uw2 F2 B R Fw2 Uw2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw' D' B D2 R Rw Fw U' Fw R Uw Fw' R' 
10. 54.52 B2 R2 U B R U L D' R B2 L' D2 L D2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 D Fw2 Uw2 U2 R' U' Fw2 R U D' B2 R2 U2 Fw' D' Rw2 Fw2 B2 F2 Rw Uw F R' Fw2 Rw' Uw' 
11. 55.62 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R B2 L F R' B' D' B2 U F' Rw2 Fw2 F2 B Rw2 F' U Rw2 D R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 R U Rw' D B' Rw' Uw B' Uw' B Uw L2 Fw' 
12. 54.74 F B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' R' F' D' B U2 L2 F' L2 U' Uw2 F U2 Rw2 Fw2 B R' Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 F' L Uw L' F2 L2 F Fw' Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 U' Rw


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 18, 2020)

R101 sub50 (Hoya, Worm)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-18
avg of 12: *47.393*

Time List:
41.719, (41.041), 45.985, 44.973, 57.225, 45.817+, (57.711), 45.653, 42.997, 53.760, 48.609, 47.187

an average average.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 24, 2020)

Round 101 Results:
@I'm A Cuber sub-1:05 - Ao12: 1:07.77 (0/3)
@Sub1Hour sub-49 - Ao12: 48.87 (1/3)
@Micah Morrison sub-33 - Ao12: 33.91 (0/3)
@KingTim96 sub-58 - Ao12: 53.61 (1/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-50 - Ao12: 47.39 (2/3)



Spoiler: Round 102 Scrambles



1. D2 F' D2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 L U2 R B D L2 B2 U B L Fw2 L Uw2 B2 L B U2 R2 L Uw2 F' U2 Uw' F' U L Uw Rw2 Uw' F Fw' D R' Fw L
2. L U2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F R' B R U' F2 L' R2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 F D' Rw2 F D' Fw2 R2 Rw U2 Rw' L2 F' Uw Fw L F2 R Uw F2
3. D R2 F D R' F' U R2 F R2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D Fw2 Uw2 D' B Uw2 B2 Rw2 D' F' U2 D' Fw2 D' Rw F L B' Rw L Fw F2 Rw Uw U Fw
4. F2 D' F B2 D2 L' B' U2 R F2 L U2 D2 R U2 F2 L' B2 U' L Uw2 B' L2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 D B' Uw2 Fw2 U' F2 Rw U2 F' Rw2 R2 Uw Fw L Uw' U Fw2 Uw' U'
5. R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F R B' F' L2 B' R2 D' L Rw2 D' F' U2 F Rw2 U' Fw2 F Uw2 Rw2 L2 D' Rw Uw2 Rw2 L R' F2 Uw Fw L' F' D Fw2
6. U2 D R' D' B' R' U' R2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R Rw2 Uw2 B L F' L2 F2 Rw2 U2 R' B' Uw' Fw2 D F U2 D2 L' Fw' Uw' Rw U Fw' Rw2
7. B U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 D B D2 R D' L B F2 U' R' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F U2 Rw2 F U' Fw2 F L2 Rw B2 U' R2 U Fw Uw2 Fw Uw Fw2 Uw' L F
8. D2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 B D2 U2 L2 U' R U L' B2 F U R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B' Uw2 R F Uw2 F2 Rw2 F' U2 R F' Uw' D' B D2 L' Fw' U Rw2 B2 Uw' Fw' Rw2
9. F D2 B L2 F2 R2 U F R D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U Rw2 F' Uw2 R' B D2 F2 L F2 Rw2 F Uw' B2 U F' Uw B' F L' Rw Fw' R2 U' Fw2
10. B2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 U L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' D' U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L' F' Uw2 Fw2 B Uw2 U Fw2 L2 D2 B D2 Rw2 B2 Rw Fw2 B D Uw F B' U2 Fw' Rw U D2
11. L D' B' R L' D L' B R' U2 R L2 B2 L F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' L' B R F' Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 U2 D F Uw' D2 L' B Fw Rw2 L U' Fw' Uw2 D2
12. U2 D R' B D2 B' D' L F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D R Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U R2 D2 Fw2 F B' D' Fw2 F Uw2 R D2 F' U2 B2 Uw Fw' Rw' Fw' F2 Rw2 B D'


Round 102 will end on May 31st, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (May 24, 2020)

Goal: Sub 33
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu WR M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-24
avg of 12: 35.037

Time List:
460. 34.351 U' R' B' R2 F L2 B' R2 U2 B R2 D2 B D' L' F R2 U2 L2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 F' D2 L' Fw2 Uw2 L' B' R' F2 D2 Uw' F' Uw2 R' Fw U Rw Fw' U2 F' Rw2 L' 
461. 37.290 U B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 L' D2 R F2 L' F L2 R D' U2 B' D F2 Fw2 U F' Rw2 U' D B2 Rw2 U F B U' Rw D' B2 R F' D2 Fw R' D Fw Rw' Uw Fw' 
462. 33.109 D F2 D2 R B2 L D2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 L U' B' R' F D' U' F2 R Rw2 U' F Rw2 U L2 U Rw2 Fw2 U2 B2 Uw2 D' Rw D' F2 Uw U' B R' Fw' Uw2 F' B2 
463. 30.075 B U F B D R F U B2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' B' R2 F D2 U Uw2 L2 R' F2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 D Fw2 D' Fw U' R2 F' Rw2 U' Uw' Rw Fw2 D' L' Fw2 Uw' 
464. 34.424 U' F L F2 U2 L2 F' U' F' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B D2 U Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 D' F' R2 D2 Rw2 D Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 D Rw B' R Uw2 Rw2 Fw' R2 L' 
465. 33.716 R D2 R F2 L D2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 F D' L2 B2 F' L2 B' U' L Rw2 F' R2 U' F Uw2 Fw2 L2 D' Fw2 D B' U2 Rw' F L2 R Fw L2 Uw' Rw' F Rw2 Fw R2 
466. 36.747 B' D2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' U' B' F U2 F L' D F' Rw2 F' B R2 Fw2 U' Fw2 U B' D' F' B' Rw B' L R D' Uw' L B Rw D' Fw' Rw 
467. 32.037 D' B L2 F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 F' L2 F2 U2 L' F' D R2 B L B' Fw2 Uw2 L2 U' R Uw2 R2 B2 L' R' D' U Fw' R Uw2 Fw2 U R' U' Rw Fw F2 U2 Fw D 
468. 42.194+ F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F R2 D' R U L F' L2 B D2 Uw2 R Fw2 Rw2 L' F2 Uw2 D Fw2 U L' U2 L2 Fw' D2 L' Fw L' D2 Fw' Rw Uw R Uw F 
469. 32.380 D' R' F D' L2 U L2 R2 D' U2 L2 U2 L' B2 U R2 F' L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 F R2 B L' Uw2 B' Uw2 B U B' Uw' Fw2 U L Uw' Fw R2 L2 U' Rw' Uw' U 
470. 40.489 F' D2 R D2 R F2 D2 L F2 D2 L R' U' R' U R D F L' R' B' Uw2 B2 Rw2 D R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 B2 L' D F2 D' Fw U2 D L2 Fw2 R2 Rw Fw' D2 B' Rw' Fw' F' 
471. 35.830 R' D R2 D' B' D R F' L B' R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 Rw2 D F2 D2 F Rw2 U2 B Uw2 Fw2 L2 D2 Rw' Fw2 B D' U' Uw Rw R2 Uw2 Fw F' Uw2

awful because I've been trying to implement half centers


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 24, 2020)

R102, sub 50 (Hoya, WoRM)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-24
avg of 12: *44.984*

Time List:
48.196, 45.303, (39.476), 44.847, 42.568, 44.145, 46.282, (50.049), 44.235, 42.172, 47.290, 44.802

woohoo! sub-40 here I come.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 31, 2020)

Race to sub-40 
Ao12: 37.81 (1/3)

1. 37.11
2. 41.08
3. 40.68
4. 35.09
5. (42.62)
6. 33.93
7. (30.87)
8. 39.11
9. 37.39
10. 34.23
11. 40.82
12. 38.70


----------



## fun at the joy (May 31, 2020)

Round 102 Results:
@Micah Morrison sub-33 - Ao12: 35.03 (0/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-50 - Ao12: 44.98 *(3/3) GRADUATED!*
@fun at the joy sub-40 - Ao12: 37.81 (1/3)



Spoiler: Round 103 Scrambles



1. L2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' D' R' U' B L2 D' L R2 Rw2 B F' L Uw2 Rw2 D2 B2 R' U2 D2 F' Uw U' B' R' U' B' Uw' Rw F' Rw2 U B' Uw'
2. F' D F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L' D F2 L2 F R' D F' L2 Fw2 Rw2 L2 D' F' Rw2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 Rw U Fw2 D2 L U' Fw Uw' Rw D2 Fw R' B2
3. B' U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L D F' U2 L D' B' R F Rw2 Fw2 U L2 Fw2 F2 B D L2 B' Uw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' F2 R' D' R2 Fw Rw2 Fw U2 L2 Uw Fw' F2
4. R' D2 B' R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L' U2 F' L U B R' Fw2 D' B R2 Fw2 D U' B' L2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 F2 Rw' F2 U Rw2 Uw2 Fw' U2 F2 D R Uw Rw2
5. B2 D' F2 D B2 F2 L2 D L2 U L2 U F' L U2 F' U2 B' D2 U L2 Fw2 D R Fw2 L R Fw2 U Fw2 U' F2 B2 R' Fw F' D' B' Uw2 Rw' U2 D' Rw Uw' Rw R2
6. L2 D F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 U B' U2 L2 D U R' D' B2 L' U2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 D R Uw2 Rw2 D Rw2 L' B2 L Fw' R Fw' B' Uw2 Fw Uw F Rw' R2 Uw' L' U'
7. D2 F' U2 B D2 F U2 L2 F' R2 D2 L' U B' D F' U' F2 R U2 Fw2 Uw2 D' B2 Uw2 R' U' L' Fw2 R' B2 F' U Fw D2 Fw L2 Rw' F2 Rw2 F' U2 Rw'
8. U2 B R' D2 R D2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 U2 D' R D2 U' L' B' U' Uw2 Fw2 B Uw2 U2 B' L' F2 R' F2 U L' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw Uw R2 Uw' U' L2 Fw2
9. U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 D U R' U' F' U2 B U2 B Uw2 Fw2 L' B L2 B Uw2 Rw2 F B Uw' R' D2 F' B' Uw' Rw B U' Rw' B2 Rw Fw2
10. D2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F R D R2 U2 F L2 F' U' L F Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 B Uw2 B' R2 L' F' R' L2 U' R Uw' Rw2 Uw' L' F' Rw' Uw' D B F
11. L' U' D B' D2 R F' B U2 R2 B2 R' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L Rw2 Uw2 D2 R' Uw2 D L2 B2 D' R' Uw2 D2 Rw2 B' L Fw L R' Uw Fw' U' L' Fw B Uw
12. D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 L' D' R2 D2 B2 D2 F' U2 F Fw2 Rw2 B2 R Fw2 R2 U' F2 L' Fw2 D2 B2 R2 Fw' L2 Fw U Fw Uw2 B2 D2 L Uw' L2 R Uw


Round 103 will end on June 7th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (May 31, 2020)

Race to sub-40 
Ao12: 40.65 (0/3)

1. 41.47
2. 45.46
3. 34.21
4. 44.79
5. 37.14
6. 42.52
7. 38.95
8. 40.09
9. 45.23
10. 34.72
11. 36.12
12. 46.74


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (May 31, 2020)

Goal: Sub 1:00
Cube: Valk 4
Average of 12: 1:00.61
1. 1:02.29
2. 1:01.47
3. 58.38
4. 57.79
5. 1:04.75
6. 53.97
7. (1:10.09)
8. 1:01.50
9. 1:07.98
10. (50.42)
11. 1:01.18
12. 56.75
big sad


----------



## taco_schell (May 31, 2020)

Goal: Sub 1:20
Cube: Aosu GTS2
Ao12: 1:28.55

1. 1:22.31
2. 1:38.87
3. 1:35.74
4. 1:22.35
5. 1:29.92
6. 1:18.65
7. 1:52.71
8. 1:21.77
9. 1:32.74
10. 1:34.30
11. 1:17.70
12. 1:28.83


----------



## KingTim96 (May 31, 2020)

Definitely used the scrambles in the post and not on cstimer!

Goal: Sub 58s (2/3)
Cube: Moyu gts2
Method: Yau already know!

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-31
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 48.47
worst: 1:01.29

avg of 12
current: 52.64 (σ = 2.43)
best: 52.64 (σ = 2.43)

Average: 52.64 (σ = 2.43)
Mean: 53.01

Time List:
1. 54.26 L2 B2 D' L' F' D' R' U2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 B U2 F L2 D2 F' L Uw2 Fw2 F U Fw2 R2 U2 L2 Uw2 D' R2 F2 U' Rw' B' L U' F' Rw F Fw' Rw F2 Rw' U 
2. 48.53 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 B' L2 R' F2 U' L' D F2 D2 Uw2 R2 B' Rw2 U B2 Uw2 D Rw2 B L2 F' Rw' U F' Rw2 Uw' R' Fw F' Rw2 D Rw D2 
3. 49.55 D2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U' R' B L R U F' R' U' R Fw2 Rw2 D B2 L' Fw2 L U' F2 R2 U' Fw' F' U2 Fw' R B' L Rw' Fw D2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 B 
4. 1:01.29 D R2 D' F2 U' R2 U R' D U' L2 R2 B U F2 R2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 F Uw2 U' Fw2 D B2 L2 F U F' Rw' B2 Rw U2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw Rw2 F D Rw 
5. 51.29 B D R2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 U F' R' D U2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 B Uw2 D2 R D2 L D2 F L Uw U' L B D Fw2 R' Fw Uw U' Rw2 F2 Rw 
6. 52.95 R U' F U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 F2 R' U L2 U2 B F' R' Uw2 Rw2 B' D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 U' B' F2 U' B2 Rw R' U2 F2 Rw B' Rw Uw Rw' L' B2 Uw' D L2 
7. 54.36 F2 B' R F L U' D L D F R2 F' B' D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 Rw2 D2 B' Uw2 U2 Rw2 U D' F' Uw2 L2 U D2 Rw' B' U' Fw2 Rw U2 Uw L' B2 Uw' Rw' U' Rw2 
8. 51.95 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R B2 R B' R' D' B L' F' Fw2 D2 L U' Fw2 L' D2 U Rw2 D2 L2 Fw2 L Fw Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' L2 Rw B R Uw Rw' Fw2 B2 
9. 56.75 F2 U L2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 U B' L U R2 B D' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 D' L' Fw' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B U F2 Uw' B2 Uw2 Fw' U' Fw 
10. 48.47 U' R' D' B2 L2 D' L B' R' F2 D2 L F2 L2 U2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 B Rw2 D' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 L D2 F2 L2 D' Rw2 F2 Fw Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw B U Uw Rw' Fw2 B D' 
11. 52.82 L' B R' B2 R B2 R' D2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U L D2 B' D' Fw2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 U Fw2 U2 R U L2 Uw2 L2 U2 Fw D B2 F' U2 Fw2 Uw' Fw B D2 R' Uw' 
12. 53.92 R B2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 R' U2 B2 L' D' L2 F D F U B2 R2 Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 U2 F' L F Uw2 U2 Fw2 B' U2 Uw B2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw' Uw Fw2 B' R' F L


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 3, 2020)

R103, sub 40 (Hoya, Worm)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-03
avg of 12: *44.985*

Time List:
39.945, 44.447, (38.781), 49.426, 46.719, 46.695, 49.500, 42.083, 42.927, (52.710), 45.571, 42.536

0.001 sec slower than last week lol.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 7, 2020)

Round 103 Results:
@fun at the joy sub-40 - Ao12: 40.65 (0/3)
@BraydenTheCuber sub-1:00 - Ao12: 1:00.61 (0/3)
@taco_schell sub-1:20 - Ao12: 1:28.55 (0/3)
@KingTim96 sub-58 - Ao12: 52.64 (2/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-40 - Ao12: 44.98 (0/3)



Spoiler: Round 104 Scrambles



1. D' U2 L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B L' B R2 U' L' R2 D' B U2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U Rw2 R2 D B2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw Uw2 F' U' B2 Rw Fw D2 B D' Rw2 R2 
2. U' R' L' U L2 F' B2 L F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 Rw2 Uw2 D' B' D2 R2 Uw2 B' D L2 F' R2 Rw U' F U R2 Uw' Fw' Rw B' Rw D2 Fw2 R2 
3. B' L2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' B F U L' D2 B' F' R' U Fw2 R' L2 Fw2 F B' L F Uw2 Rw2 F2 L Fw2 D Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 Fw' D2 B2 Uw2 Fw D2 U 
4. U' L F B2 R F2 B D R L2 U R2 U' F2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 U Rw2 Uw2 R' B' L2 B' Rw2 F R' Fw2 R' F' L2 Uw B2 R' F' D' Rw' Uw Fw' Uw' Fw B U 
5. B' U' R U2 L' D' L' F R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 D F' R Rw2 D' B2 D2 Fw2 R U2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 B2 U B' Rw2 R2 Fw' D F2 R L Uw Fw' F2 Rw' Uw 
6. D2 F D2 L U2 R B2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 B' L2 B2 R D R' U Rw2 D B' Rw2 B' R2 L2 D2 Fw2 B Rw2 F Rw' Fw2 F2 D' B F2 Uw Fw D2 Fw' Rw' B' Uw' B2 
7. U R2 B R2 F L2 D2 B F U2 L' R' B R' D' B D U' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F D L2 F' D2 F L' Uw2 D' B' Rw D' Rw Uw' Fw R2 Uw' F Rw' 
8. F U B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F L2 D' R' D F U' R F Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 R' L' U2 D' L' Fw' D' R2 Fw2 D F' Rw D' Rw2 Uw' L' B' D2 
9. F2 U L' F' L U' L2 B' D2 R F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L Fw2 U2 Rw2 L U Fw2 R F2 L2 F2 D L Fw Rw2 Fw B' L B Rw' Uw' R Fw' Rw Fw2 B 
10. U R B L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' B' R' U' B2 R2 Rw2 D2 F2 D Rw2 F2 R2 B' D' Rw2 D Fw2 Rw' L U Fw2 D' Rw' Fw' D2 R' U2 Rw2 Fw' L 
11. D B' L' B2 R' F2 R B2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 R' B R2 D R F L' B' Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 D L F2 L D2 R' Fw2 L2 Fw L' B2 F' U Fw B Uw Fw L' Fw Rw' F' D2 
12. U2 L' B D2 F2 U2 F U L D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F R2 F Uw2 Fw2 L' R F' L' Uw2 F U2 D2 R Uw D' L U' F2 Uw Fw' B' R' Uw' U2 Rw2 B'


Round 104 will end on June 14th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 7, 2020)

Race to sub-40
Ao12: 39.39 (1/3)

1. 41.45
2. 47.78 - should've been my first sub-30 rip
3. 37.70
4. 39.05
5. 35.67
6. 40.76
7. 39.84
8. 39.15
9. 36.79
10. (32.91)
11. 35.71
12. (49.68)



Spoiler: Explanation Solve 2 (sub-30 Fail)



U' R' L' U L2 F' B2 L F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 Rw2 Uw2 D' B' D2 R2 Uw2 B' D L2 F' R2 Rw U' F U R2 Uw' Fw' Rw B' Rw D2 Fw2 R2

y z // inspection
Rw' U Rw // bar 
z' U2 Lw' U Lw // 1st center
z' x' F' U2 Rw U2 Rw' // f2c (12)
z x' D' // 1st edge
F R U Rw' F // 2nd edge
U' 3Rw' L' B L2 U2 Rw' // cross edges (25)
3Rw U' R' U' R 3Rw U Rw' 
3Rw U Rw U Rw' 3Rw2 U Rw2 U2 Rw2 z' R' F R // centers (46)

very easy f2c, lucky cross edges and lol centers with an l2c skip + no oll parity
and then I sliced with a cross edge in the e layer and completely messed up

second try with this scramble was a 28.88 with the exact same centers (and pretty terrible turning after centers)


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 8, 2020)

Goal: Sub 33
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu WR M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-08
avg of 12: 33.133

Time List:
548. 40.660 D' U2 L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B L' B R2 U' L' R2 D' B U2 Uw2 L' Fw2 U Rw2 R2 D B2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 L Fw Uw2 F' U' B2 Rw Fw D2 B D' Rw2 R2 
549. 33.140 U' R' L' U L2 F' B2 L F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 Rw2 Uw2 D' B' D2 R2 Uw2 B' D L2 F' R2 Rw U' F U R2 Uw' Fw' Rw B' Rw D2 Fw2 R2 
550. 30.786 B' L2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' B F U L' D2 B' F' R' U Fw2 R' L2 Fw2 F B' L F Uw2 Rw2 F2 L Fw2 D Rw2 Uw' U2 L2 Fw' D2 B2 Uw2 Fw D2 U 
551. 32.169 U' L F B2 R F2 B D R L2 U R2 U' F2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 U Rw2 Uw2 R' B' L2 B' Rw2 F R' Fw2 R' F' L2 Uw B2 R' F' D' Rw' Uw Fw' Uw' Fw B U 
552. 31.735 B' U' R U2 L' D' L' F R2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 D F' R Rw2 D' B2 D2 Fw2 R U2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 B2 U B' Rw2 R2 Fw' D F2 R L Uw Fw' F2 Rw' Uw 
553. 31.165 D2 F D2 L U2 R B2 R D2 L2 D2 F2 B' L2 B2 R D R' U Rw2 D B' Rw2 B' R2 L2 D2 Fw2 B Rw2 F Rw' Fw2 F2 D' B F2 Uw Fw D2 Fw' Rw' B' Uw' B2 
554. 32.336 U R2 B R2 F L2 D2 B F U2 L' R' B R' D' B D U' Uw2 R2 Fw2 U' Fw2 F D L2 F' D2 F L' Uw2 D' B' Rw D' Rw Uw' Fw R2 Uw' F Rw' 
555. 33.073 F U B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F L2 D' R' D F U' R F Rw2 Fw2 L' Fw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 R' L' U2 D' L' Fw' D' R2 Fw2 D F' Rw D' Rw2 Uw' L' B' D2 
556. 32.527 F2 U L' F' L U' L2 B' D2 R F2 R2 D2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L Fw2 U2 Rw2 L U Fw2 R F2 L2 F2 D L Fw Rw2 Fw B' L B Rw' Uw' R Fw' Rw Fw2 B 
557. 34.904 U R B L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' B' R' U' B2 R2 Rw2 D2 F2 D Rw2 F2 R2 B' D' Rw2 D Fw2 Rw' L U Fw2 D' Rw' Fw' D2 R' U2 Rw2 Fw' L 
558. 37.181 D B' L' B2 R' F2 R B2 D2 R B2 R2 D2 R' B R2 D R F L' B' Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 D L F2 L D2 R' Fw2 L2 Fw L' B2 F' U Fw B Uw Fw L' Fw Rw' F' D2 
559. 33.096 U2 L' B D2 F2 U2 F U L D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 B' L2 F R2 F Uw2 Fw2 L' R F' L' Uw2 F U2 D2 R Uw D' L U' F2 Uw Fw' B' R' Uw' U2 Rw2 B'

darn.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 12, 2020)

R104, sub 40 (Hoya, Worm)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-12
avg of 12: *45.532*

Time List:
42.287, 45.344, 45.654, 50.048, 41.200, (54.209), 38.269, (32.435), 53.101+, 44.723, 48.896, 45.800

8th solve is PB2. Otherwise not that good, especially the 2 counting 50s.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 13, 2020)

*Race to Sub-1:10
Method: *Yau
*Cube: *Some Cyclone Boys cube, I don't know which one

*Average of 12: *1:15.00

*Time List: *

1:10.04
1:24.13
(1:04.46) PB!
1:18.16
1:12.17
1:25.91
1:28.24
1:09.44
1:15.79
1:06.13
1:16.09
(1:30.02)


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 13, 2020)

Goal: Sub 58 (3/3?)
Method: Yau
Cube: GTS2 M
Comments: Took a break for about a week and I am glad it didn't hurt me too much. Just shaky hands tbh. 

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-13
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 42.98
worst: 1:07.82

avg of 12
current: 52.44 (σ = 4.79)
best: 52.44 (σ = 4.79)

Average: 52.44 (σ = 4.79)
Mean: 52.94

Time List:
1. 53.09 D' R B U R D R U2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 L D 
2. 50.91 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 R B' U F2 L2 D L2 F R' B' 
3. 1:01.11 U B' D' R2 F' D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 L U2 F2 L F' 
4. 46.60 D B2 U2 R F2 U' B D2 F B2 R' L B2 L F2 R B2 R F2 B2 
5. 1:07.82 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 R2 F2 L' F R F D' L F' L U2 
6. 50.20 L2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 B U L2 D R B U' R B 
7. 57.01 B2 U' F2 L F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 L' F2 R' F' L' D R2 U2 F' D 
8. 45.37 U' B' D2 F U2 L B' U2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D F2 B2 D2 
9. 42.98 L' B R' D2 R2 B D' L' B2 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 B2 D2 R' 
10. 50.27 D2 F B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R' D2 U' B2 L U' R' 
11. 54.16 F' R' D2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D F' L' B2 U' L' R' B 
12. 55.71 U' D2 R2 F' B' L' B' R U2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L F2 R' B2 R F


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 14, 2020)

Round 104 Results:
@fun at the joy sub-40 - Ao12: 39.39 (1/3)
@Micah Morrison sub-33 - Ao12: 33.13 (0/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-40 - Ao12: 45.53 (0/3)
@FluxDigital01 sub-1:10 - Ao12: 1:15.00 (0/3)
@KingTim96 sub-58 - Ao12: 52.44 *(3/3) GRADUATED!*


Spoiler: Round 105 Scrambles



1. F' D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 B2 L B' R' D B' R U F' U Uw2 Fw2 D' F D Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 D F' D U Rw Uw2 U' F2 Rw' Uw Rw2 U' Fw' B2 L2 R'
2. R' D2 L D2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 U' L' B F2 L D B2 D R Uw2 L2 F Uw2 Rw2 U2 F U2 B D' Rw2 U Rw U' R2 Uw2 U' Rw Fw' Rw' U2 R2 D Fw' F2 L'
3. R B2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 B' D' L R' F' R2 F' U2 Fw2 L' D2 L Uw2 Rw2 R' F' Rw2 U2 R2 Uw Fw2 R U2 R Uw' U' Fw Uw' Rw' Fw' R' L2 Fw'
4. R2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 D2 U2 L' U2 D L F U L' D' L R' B' Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 U' R2 D' Fw2 D F' D' R U2 Rw' D' Fw2 R' Fw Uw U' B D L Fw2
5. D' L' D2 L2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 F' U2 F L' D2 U B' U' F' R D' Rw2 F U2 Rw2 R' U2 B Uw2 L F Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 D' L U' F Rw D F B2 Rw Fw' Rw L2
6. B2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L F2 B U R' U2 R' D L2 U2 R' Fw2 U F U2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 U B' D B' D R' F' Rw' F' L Uw2 Fw U' Rw' U Fw2 Rw' Uw
7. B' L2 D2 L B2 U2 L F2 L F2 U2 R' B R F' R2 U' F D2 L' Rw2 F L Uw2 B' Uw2 R B' Rw2 L' F' D2 Uw' B2 D R2 Fw2 B2 Rw' Fw' L2 U Rw Uw Fw' L2
8. R U2 R F2 L' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 B D R2 F' D' L' F' R2 D2 Fw2 U Rw2 F U' Fw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 R2 B' Rw' B2 L' D B2 Uw Fw B2 Rw Uw F2 L2 D2
9. L' U2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U F' R2 D' R2 B' U' R' U2 F Fw2 Uw2 U' Fw2 U Fw2 F Rw2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 Rw D2 L U2 Rw2 R2 Uw' L Fw' U' Fw' Rw
10. D2 B D2 B2 U2 L' B2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 F R B2 U' B' F2 L' Rw2 F L2 B' Rw2 F U Fw2 Uw2 R2 F2 U R2 Rw F B2 U2 Uw' L2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Fw2 F2 D'
11. U' R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D R B' R2 D' L' U L F Uw2 B' L2 R' Uw2 Rw2 B D2 B R Uw2 L B' Uw' B Uw2 D' Rw B R' U' D2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2
12.U R' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 U L2 U2 B D' U2 R' D2 L' D B' Rw2 D L' D2 Fw2 R U Fw2 Uw2 R' U2 Fw' D' B R' Fw' L' D' Fw' U' Uw Fw' Rw2 Uw L


Round 105 will end on June 21st, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub-1:10
Method: Yau
Cube: The same unidentifiable Cyclone Boys one
Comments: Meh. I got around the same acerage as last time. I did mess up that 1:38 really badly. I accidentally kept unpairing edges.

Average of 12: 1:15.68 

Time List:
1:14.75
1:19.45
1:18.34
1:13.93
(1:38.42)
1:18.54
1:25.77
1:21.38
1:05.75
1:06.13
(1:03.77)
1:12.83

You're missing the last three scrambles, so I did them myself.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 17, 2020)

Goal: Sub 33
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu WR M
Last 3 scrambles are missing so I'll just use scrambles from CSTimer

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-16
avg of 12: 33.481

Time List:
35.760, 30.484, 29.499, 32.181, 33.358, 36.994, 35.110, 39.858, 31.146, 35.493, 29.655, 34.627

too many trash solves.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 21, 2020)

R105, sub 40 (Hoya, worm)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-21
avg of 12: 47.649

Time List:
52.432, 44.649, 47.959, 48.704, 45.618, 48.880, 49.153, 53.872, 41.905, 43.316, (1:01.564), (40.968)

This average was hot garbage.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 21, 2020)

Round 105 Results:
@FluxDigital01 sub-1:10 - Ao12: 1:15.68 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison sub-33 - Ao12: 33.48 (0/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-40 - Ao12: 47.64 (0/3)


Spoiler: Round 106 Scrambles



1. L2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L D L' R' U R2 B D2 B2 F' Rw2 D R Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 D' L F2 U L B2 Fw' L U' B2 Rw' D2 Fw Uw' D L Fw2
2. B' D R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 U' B' U' R2 D2 U F L' F2 Rw2 F Uw2 F R' Fw2 B' L2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw L U2 Rw2 F' Fw L2 B R' Fw Rw Uw' F2
3. D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 F2 L U2 L U2 R B' R2 D' F L2 B2 U R U' Fw2 L2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F D' U2 B' D B2 Rw B Uw2 Rw' F' R' D2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw
4. L' U2 F2 L' B' L2 D' F' R D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' Rw2 B' Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 D2 R2 D Fw2 B Rw' F' B Uw2 Rw' F Fw D' L' F' Rw2 Uw' R'
5. B L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B' D F2 D' R B' L' U2 Uw2 Rw2 R D2 F Uw2 L' F' R B2 U2 B' Uw Rw2 U L' Uw' U' Fw' B' Uw' Fw2 R Uw' Fw
6. F' D2 F R2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' D B U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 F' R' L2 F L' Fw2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw' B L Fw2 B Uw Fw' D' Fw2 L' Uw Rw' Uw
7. F2 U F' D F2 D2 B' L' D2 R U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L2 U' L Fw2 L Fw2 D' Fw2 L F2 U2 Rw2 D R' D Fw' Uw2 B L R' Fw2 Uw' F2 Uw' Rw' R Uw2
8. R D L2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' R' U R B' D' U' B2 L Uw2 Fw2 L F' D2 R' F Rw2 F D2 F' L2 Fw2 Uw F L' Uw2 L' Rw' Fw' Uw' F2 U B Uw2
9. B D' B2 L2 D R2 U B2 R2 D B2 U L F2 D' L' U L' R F Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 L2 U2 F L F Uw2 L B2 Uw R' F2 Uw D2 Fw Rw U' Fw2 Rw L' B2 U2
10. D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' B R' F2 L2 R2 U B2 L U Uw2 L2 F' U2 Rw2 L' B' L Fw2 D2 R B' Uw' Rw2 R2 F2 R2 Uw' L Fw' Uw B2 U2 D L'
11. L U2 L' R2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R F2 U' B D R B' F R B2 L B' Rw2 B2 F D' Rw2 Uw2 D R2 U B U2 Rw' R L' U Rw2 U' Uw R2 B2 Rw' U' B' Uw2
12. D F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 B' F R U L' R2 B2 L2 D F Rw2 D' Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R D2 R' B2 Fw' R D L2 Uw' R2 Uw2 F L' U Rw'


Round 106 will end on June 28th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 21, 2020)

Goal: Sub 33
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu WR M

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-21
avg of 12: 33.879

Time List:
36.001, 33.597, 27.932, 34.307, 33.894, 29.209, 41.786, 32.537, 36.050, 36.840, 30.740, 35.619

too many bad solves. I don't get why I can't get sub 33 on here. It shouldn't be a hard goal for me. My current ao50 is 32.63


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Jun 23, 2020)

Cube: WoRM
Goal: Sub-1:05 (0/3)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-23
avg of 12: 1:07.81

Time List:
1. 1:09.01 L2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L D L' R' U R2 B D2 B2 F' Rw2 D R Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 D' L F2 U L B2 Fw' L U' B2 Rw' D2 Fw Uw' D L Fw2 
2. 1:14.11 B' D R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 U' B' U' R2 D2 U F L' F2 Rw2 F Uw2 F R' Fw2 B' L2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw L U2 Rw2 F' Fw L2 B R' Fw Rw Uw' F2 
3. 1:04.72 D2 L' D2 L F2 D2 F2 L U2 L U2 R B' R2 D' F L2 B2 U R U' Fw2 L2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F D' U2 B' D B2 Rw B Uw2 Rw' F' R' D2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw 
4. 1:15.16 L' U2 F2 L' B' L2 D' F' R D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' Rw2 B' Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 D2 R2 D Fw2 B Rw' F' B Uw2 Rw' F Fw D' L' F' Rw2 Uw' R' 
5. 1:00.69 B L2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B' D F2 D' R B' L' U2 Uw2 Rw2 R D2 F Uw2 L' F' R B2 U2 B' Uw Rw2 U L' Uw' U' Fw' B' Uw' Fw2 R Uw' Fw 
6. (54.09) F' D2 F R2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' D B U2 F2 U B2 U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 F' R' L2 F L' Fw2 U2 B2 Rw2 Uw' B L Fw2 B Uw Fw' D' Fw2 L' Uw Rw' Uw 
7. 1:06.15 F2 U F' D F2 D2 B' L' D2 R U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L2 U' L Fw2 L Fw2 D' Fw2 L F2 U2 Rw2 D R' D Fw' Uw2 B L R' Fw2 Uw' F2 Uw' Rw' R Uw2 
8. (1:23.21) R D L2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' R' U R B' D' U' B2 L Uw2 Fw2 L F' D2 R' F Rw2 F D2 F' L2 Fw2 Uw F L' Uw2 L' Rw' Fw' Uw' F2 U B Uw2 
9. 1:03.78 B D' B2 L2 D R2 U B2 R2 D B2 U L F2 D' L' U L' R F Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 L2 U2 F L F Uw2 L B2 Uw R' F2 Uw D2 Fw Rw U' Fw2 Rw L' B2 U2 
10. 59.49 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 D' B R' F2 L2 R2 U B2 L U Uw2 L2 F' U2 Rw2 L' B' L Fw2 D2 R B' Uw' Rw2 R2 F2 R2 Uw' L Fw' Uw B2 U2 D L' 
11. 1:08.66 L U2 L' R2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R F2 U' B D R B' F R B2 L B' Rw2 B2 F D' Rw2 Uw2 D R2 U B U2 Rw' R L' U Rw2 U' Uw R2 B2 Rw' U' B' Uw2 
12. 1:16.29 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 B' F R U L' R2 B2 L2 D F Rw2 D' Fw2 F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 R D2 R' B2 Fw' R D L2 Uw' R2 Uw2 F L' U Rw'

Oll parity on 9 solves


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jun 24, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub 2:00.00
*Method: *Redux/Yau Mix
*Cube: *Aosu GTS2M

Time List:
1.(2:16.76) 
2. 2:09.72
3. 1:38.51 
4. 1:51.95
5. 1:30.68 
6. 2:08.59 
7. 2:06.48
8. 1:45.48
9. 1:55.26
10. 1:57.71
11. (1:22.88) PB!
12. 1:58.96

*Average: *1:54.33 (1/3)


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 26, 2020)

Goal: Sub-57 (1/3?)
Cube: GTS2 M
Method: Yau 
Comments: Not bad after about a week and a half off

Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-25
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 46.48
worst: 1:02.57

avg of 12
current: 55.39 (σ = 3.22)
best: 55.39 (σ = 3.22)

Average: 55.39 (σ = 3.22)
Mean: 55.24

Time List:
1. 53.68 U R' U' R F2 R' F' U' R 
2. 50.33 U R U F2 R F2 U' F R2 F' 
3. 59.31 U2 F' U F2 R2 F' R U' F 
4. 54.18 U R U2 R F' U2 F2 U2 F' 
5. 59.45 F2 R U2 R U' F2 U' R' F2 
6. 53.75 R U2 F U' F R2 F' U R2 
7. 46.48 U F' R2 F U' F U2 F' R2 
8. 1:02.57 R2 F' R2 F' U F' U F' U2 
9. 51.93 U2 F' U F U2 R F' R U' 
10. 59.20 F' U R2 U2 F' R' U' F R2 
11. 56.94 F R F2 U' F2 R' U F2 U2 
12. 55.09 F2 R U' R F2 U' R F R

2x2 scrambles because I went to session 2 on cstimer


----------



## fun at the joy (Jun 29, 2020)

forgot about that yesterday
Round 106 Results:
@Micah Morrison sub-33 - Ao12: 33.87 (0/3)
@I'm A Cuber sub-1:05 - Ao12: 1:07.81 (0/3)
@MJS Cubing sub-2:00 - Ao12: 1:54.33 (1/3)
@KingTim96 sub-57 - Ao12: 55.39 (1/3)


Spoiler: Round 107 Scrambles



1. U' L' F' B D2 L' F D B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U L2 D F D' Uw2 Fw2 D' R' B2 L' Fw2 U' F2 L' U Fw' R Uw2 R2 D' R' Uw F' L2 Fw B Rw' R2
2. L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' D F2 U2 L B' D' R' D2 U' Rw2 D Rw2 B Uw2 R2 Fw2 B' Rw2 U2 Rw' F2 U' R U' Fw Rw L Fw L R' U2 B'
3. F2 B L F2 D' F B R B' L2 D2 F R2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U F' B2 U Fw2 F Uw2 B' L2 R Uw2 D Rw F Fw' R' Uw2 Rw' L' Fw' Uw2 Fw2
4. L2 D2 B' L2 B L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B F2 U' F L' U' R' D B' R' Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 D Fw2 B Rw2 B Uw2 F U L2 Rw' D2 L2 B' R' Fw' Uw' R2 U' Fw' F' Rw
5. D R' F' R2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B D B' U F2 L R2 U2 F' Rw2 U F' Rw2 U' L2 Fw2 U' R2 B U' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' L F' D L2 Fw' L2 U' Fw' D' Rw'
6. U L2 F2 R' U' F L' B2 U' R F2 B2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw2 D Rw2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B Rw D2 Fw2 L' B Fw R' U2 B' Rw' Fw B'
7. F' R F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 L B U' R B F' D' R Rw2 Uw2 R2 L' B U2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Fw2 R' D F' B' L2 Uw' Rw' Uw' R' B' F' Rw B'
8. U2 B' R2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R D F U2 L' U2 R2 D' F' Fw2 D' Rw2 U L Uw2 B2 L' U' Fw2 D' R' Fw' Rw2 B D' R B' Rw Fw' U Rw' R' F'
9. R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L F2 L B2 R' F2 U L B R D R' F' D R D2 Rw2 D Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 F U' B Rw2 U Fw2 B2 Rw' F Rw2 U2 R2 Fw' Uw' U2 Rw' Uw D2 U Rw2
10. R2 U2 R2 F L2 B' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R' B L' U' R2 B D2 R2 U' Uw2 Fw2 B' U' F' Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 D B' U' L F Rw' L Fw' Rw2 Uw' F B2 L R' Uw2
11. B' D L B' R U' F2 R D2 L2 B' U2 B R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 D Rw2 B' D2 Rw2 F D L2 Uw2 D Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw' U B' U2 L F Uw Rw' Uw' D R'
12. D B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 U' F L R F2 L' B D Uw2 Fw2 L' D L2 Fw2 L U B2 Uw2 R' Fw2 L2 B D Fw D U' Uw' L' Uw2 Rw' R' Uw F2


Round 107 will end on July 5th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## gruuby (Jun 29, 2020)

Week 107

Goal: sub 1
cube: Valk 4 M

Avg: 1:10.77

1. 1:16.81
2. 1:22.79
3. 1:02.84
4. (55.00)
5. (1:37.99 (ew))
6. 1:19.33
7. 1:08.06
8. 1:04.94
9. 1:12.37
10. 1:02.29
11. 1:13.55
12. 1:04.79


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 29, 2020)

R107, sub 40 (Hoya, Worm)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-06-29
avg of 12: 47.161

Time List:
50.155, 41.012, 38.816, 47.559+, (37.720), 46.093, 39.717, (53.952), 51.526, 50.841, 52.451, 53.436

I think the last 5 were all double parities.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jun 29, 2020)

Goal: Sub 33
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu WR M

avg of 12: 33.734

Time List:
34.695, 30.995, 34.135, 42.816, 30.786, 31.678, 30.444, 40.983, 31.483, 35.150, 35.368, 32.064

bad.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 29, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-1:20
*Cube:* Valk 4 M (strong)
*Method:* Redux (I know, don't judge, I'm working on it)

*Times:
1.* 1:18.134
*2.* 1:10.978
*3.* (58.615) (PB2)
*4.* 1:06.683
*5.* 1:07.517
*6.* (1:30.365) (nice double parity)
*7.* 1:13.604
*8.* 1:03.072
*9.* 1:09.792
*10.* 1:00.878
*11.* 1:19.887
*12.* 1:05.711
*Average:* 1:09.626

*Comment:* Huh, didn't know I was that good at 4x4.


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 6, 2020)

forgot about that yesterday
Round 107 Results:
@Nuuk cuber sub-1:00 - Ao12: 1:10.77 (0/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-40 - Ao12: 47.16 (0/3)
@Micah Morrison sub-33 - Ao12: 33.73 (0/3)
@BenChristman1 sub-1:20 - Ao12: 1:09.62 (1/3)


Spoiler: Round 108 Scrambles



1. F2 L2 F U' R2 D L D' B2 D2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 F D2 B' U Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 L2 F2 Rw2 D Fw2 D' B' L2 D2 Rw' F Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw Rw D' Fw D2 F Rw'
2. U B D F2 D2 B' R' D' F L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' Uw2 Rw2 L Fw2 B R Fw2 B' F' R2 Uw2 R F' D' B Uw' U R2 Rw Fw2 D Fw B' Rw' Fw Uw'
3. U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D' F' U B2 L' R' F U L' U2 Rw2 Fw2 L' D2 L2 Fw2 R' U' Fw2 Uw2 R' U Fw' D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' B2 Rw' F' U Rw2 B2 Uw' F2
4. D2 R2 F U' R2 L2 U' F R D F2 U R2 U R2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U Fw2 Rw2 L' F Uw2 F L U2 F' Rw2 B' U' B Uw R2 B2 Rw' Fw U2 Fw2 F' Uw L
5. D' L2 U2 L F2 R F2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R U' F' D B' L2 U R2 B' Fw2 D' Fw2 B' Rw2 B Rw2 Uw2 U2 B U D Rw' D' R' L' Fw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D' Rw R2 L
6. R U L2 D B U2 R' L D B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 F L2 B2 Fw2 D' F2 L' Uw2 F2 Uw2 F2 L' Fw2 U' L' Fw' R U' Fw2 R D R Uw F Rw' B' Uw2 L
7. D' R D2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 D2 R U2 R2 D L' F' U2 R' B R D Fw2 U F Uw2 B2 F' Uw2 L2 D' L2 U2 Fw2 Rw D R Fw2 D Rw Fw L' R D Rw' F Rw
8. L D' R D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L' F U2 L B2 D' U2 Rw2 F' D2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 D2 L2 D' Rw F2 L F U' L' Uw Rw2 Uw D2 Fw L B
9. F' D' R2 B' L' U2 L U D2 R U2 F2 L U2 D2 R' F2 R2 U' Rw2 U L' Fw2 R2 U' L' Uw2 F2 L2 D R' Fw B Uw2 U' F L Uw F' Rw' Uw2 R2 Fw
10. B' R' U' B L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 L B' L2 B' R' U2 F Fw2 Rw2 B2 L' Uw2 Fw2 R U' L Uw2 Rw2 L2 U' Fw Rw2 B U' B F Rw D' Fw2 L Fw' Rw2 D'
11. D' B2 U L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 R2 U' F2 B D2 R U' L2 D2 L B2 U Rw2 F Rw2 L' Uw2 B2 Rw2 B U2 B2 R D2 Uw L' F U2 Fw' U' L2 Fw2 Uw R U' Rw'
12. U F2 U' F R F' U' L' B F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 Fw2 R' U2 Fw2 D R' Uw2 F2 L2 F2 R Fw2 L' Fw R' U' R2 Fw2 R2 Rw U2 F' Uw' R Fw' Rw'


Round 108 will end on July 12th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 6, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-1:20
*Cube:* Valk 4 M (strong)
*Method:* Redux

*Times:
1.* (1:18.360)
*2.* 1:16.960
*3.* 1:12.802
*4.* 1:08.703
*5.* 1:16.580
*6.* 1:08.095
*7.* (1:03.825)
*8.* 1:18.288
*9.* 1:08.171
*10.* 1:13.482
*11.* 1:13.522
*12.* 1:10.325
*Average:* 1:12.693


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 12, 2020)

Round 108 Results:
@BenChristman1 sub-1:20 - Ao12: 1:12.69 (2/3)


Spoiler: Round 109 Scrambles



1. R2 F R' B' U F' R' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' D2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R B Uw2 F' Rw2 L U2 L2 F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw' F Rw2 R' B2 Uw' R Fw' Rw L2 R D' Rw
2. F' L2 U2 F' D2 F U2 R2 B R2 D2 B' R U' R2 F' D2 F2 D L U' Uw2 R' Fw2 D2 Fw2 F Uw2 B2 R' F' Rw2 D2 U B' Uw' Rw2 U B2 Uw Fw' D Rw R' Fw2 R' Uw'
3. U B2 R F' U2 F B2 D' B' D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 B U' Uw2 L' Uw2 B2 U' Fw2 D' Fw2 R' F2 L2 Uw2 U' Fw' F' L2 U' R2 F Uw L2 Fw Uw2 Fw B2 Uw
4. B2 L D R D' B' L' D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U R2 B U' Fw2 R Uw2 L' Fw2 B F' Rw2 Uw2 L D2 F2 Uw' R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw L F Fw Rw2 R2 L' Uw' F
5. R' B R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U' B R' D U' F L R' Rw2 F R' F Rw2 Uw2 L B L U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' B2 D2 R Fw2 Rw' D' Fw Rw L' U2 Fw D2
6. L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D' F' L U2 L U2 R U F L' Fw2 U' L Fw2 Rw2 F2 R' U L Fw2 R' Uw2 Fw F' U' Fw B' R Uw' B Uw2 Fw' R2 U2 D
7. R' U L' F U' R' F' R' F D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 R2 L2 B' D' Uw2 Fw2 L Fw2 F' R' U2 F L Fw2 B R Uw R F2 L U' Fw Uw Rw2 U2 L2 Fw' Rw Uw2
8. L' B R' U2 F2 R' B2 D2 L R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D' L2 F' R2 U' L Fw2 Uw2 F2 R2 D' B L2 Fw2 U F2 Rw2 B2 Rw' D2 R' B2 Uw2 L' Uw L' Fw' Rw2 Uw D R'
9. D2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 D R2 F' R' D2 B' F' R' U F2 U' L' Rw2 F Uw2 L2 D Fw2 D' F' U2 Fw2 U R2 B2 Rw' L' F2 U2 B R' Fw' Uw' F2 D Fw' B2
10. D F2 D' L2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 B' L B R2 F' L2 B L2 R2 Fw2 R Fw2 Rw2 D' L U2 F2 Uw2 D2 F2 L D' Fw R' D2 R2 Fw Rw Uw2 F U Fw' R
11. L' U' D' B D2 B' U F B2 R2 U2 R' F2 B2 R B2 R' B2 R2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 D2 F' R' B2 R2 Uw2 D' L' Uw B Fw' Rw2 Uw2 F Uw' Fw' L F
12. U2 R' F R2 F R2 D' F U' L B2 R' D2 L2 B2 R U2 L U2 F2 Rw2 F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Fw2 B D L2 Uw2 U R F' D2 Rw F Uw' Rw R2 Fw2 B2 L Uw2


Round 109 will end on July 19th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 15, 2020)

R109, sub 40 (Hoya, Worm)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-14
avg of 12: 46.472

Time List:
48.976, 47.899, (39.639), 43.729, 52.677+, 41.039, 51.349, 40.590, 41.924, 45.583, (54.926), 50.958

ok, some subpar solves though.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 15, 2020)

*Goal:* Sub-1:20
*Cube:* Valk 4 M (strong)
*Method:* Redux

*Times:
1.* 1:14.539
*2.* 1:11.310
*3.* (1:23.686+)
*4.* 1:09.699
*5.* 1:11.725
*6.* 1:13.453
*7.* 1:22.207
*8.* 1:04.986
*9.* (1:03.492)
*10.* 1:09.891
*11.* 1:18.177
*12.* 1:17.098
*Average:* 1:13.309 (3/3)


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 19, 2020)

Round 109 Results:
@Ordway Persyn sub-40 - Ao12: 46.47 (0/3)
@BenChristman1 sub-1:20 - Ao12: 1:13.30 *(3/3) GRADUATED!*


Spoiler: Round 110 Scrambles



1. B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 B U2 R U2 L U2 B2 L F2 Fw2 L' B Uw2 D2 R F Rw2 L2 B Uw2 U2 R' Uw Fw2 U2 F' R Uw' Rw' F2 D Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw'
2. F2 L F2 U2 L' D2 U2 L B2 R D2 R' D' U L' D' B U2 B2 F2 R2 Uw2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 U2 F' L2 R Fw2 B Uw' B' Uw' D U Rw Uw' Fw R' F2 L' Uw' U
3. R' U' F2 D2 B' D' B2 L' D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 B' U' Uw2 F' D' B' U' B' Rw2 B U' Rw2 Uw2 B' D' Rw' F' U B' Fw R' Uw D2 Rw' Uw' R2
4. R2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' B2 R' U' R' F D' R' F R2 U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 B2 D B' U2 Fw2 U' L2 Fw2 Rw U' F Rw R Uw2 B' L Uw L Fw' B' L2
5. F D R' L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' D B2 F2 R' B U Rw2 F L' B' Rw2 Uw2 L' F' Uw2 L2 B R' Uw Rw2 Uw2 F' R Fw' L' F' Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw
6. U2 F D R' L' D2 B' D U2 B' U2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 L D L2 R2 Fw2 R2 Fw Uw2 R2 Fw' L2 Fw' B2 Rw Uw B' R2 Fw2 Rw'
7. L2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B R' U' R2 B' U' F' D' R F Rw2 B D2 B' D2 F' Uw2 U2 R F' Uw F' Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F2 Uw' L' U F'
8. U' B' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' R2 U2 B U' R2 U2 B L' U Fw2 Rw2 R F' Rw2 F' R' Uw2 Rw2 L F' Uw' Rw2 D2 F U F Uw Fw D Rw' U2 Rw U'
9. F' B D F R' U' F' U B2 R2 D2 B U2 B D2 R2 F U2 L2 B' L' Fw2 D' F2 R' Uw2 R' Fw2 D' R' D U' Fw2 U' F' U2 Fw Rw' Fw Rw Fw B' Rw U
10. F' L2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 B D' R2 B' R F2 L' U' B' L' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 U2 B R' Uw2 Rw2 B Uw2 B R' Uw' B' F' L2 Uw F2 Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 D'
11. B2 D' B2 D U B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 L' D R2 F2 L' F D B2 U L Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' F' B2 U Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' F R2 Rw F2 U2 Rw F2 B Fw Rw F2 Rw2 U' F'
12. U D B D' F B U' F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 U' F' Fw2 U Rw2 U R' Uw2 R2 D2 L2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw L2 U2 Rw2 B' R Rw' Fw L' F2 R2 Uw2 F


Round 110 will end on July 25th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 21, 2020)

Goal: Sub 33
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu WRM



avg of 12: 31.943 (1/3)

Time List:
714. 32.278 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 B U2 R U2 L U2 B2 L F2 Fw2 L' B Uw2 D2 R F Rw2 L2 B Uw2 U2 R' Uw Fw2 U2 F' R Uw' Rw' F2 D Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw' @2020-07-21 16:46:36 
715. 34.731 F2 L F2 U2 L' D2 U2 L B2 R D2 R' D' U L' D' B U2 B2 F2 R2 Uw2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 U2 F' L2 R Fw2 B Uw' B' Uw' D U Rw Uw' Fw R' F2 L' Uw' U @2020-07-21 16:47:35 
716. 26.589 R' U' F2 D2 B' D' B2 L' D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 B' U' Uw2 F' D' B' U' B' Rw2 B U' Rw2 Uw2 B' D' Rw' F' U B' Fw R' Uw D2 Rw' Uw' R2 @2020-07-21 16:48:34 
717. 36.871 R2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' B2 R' U' R' F D' R' F R2 U Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 B2 D B' U2 Fw2 U' L2 Fw2 Rw U' F Rw R Uw2 B' L Uw L Fw' B' L2 @2020-07-21 16:49:27 
718. 36.870 F D R' L2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' D B2 F2 R' B U Rw2 F L' B' Rw2 Uw2 L' F' Uw2 L2 B R' Uw Rw2 Uw2 F' R Fw' L' F' Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw @2020-07-21 16:50:27 
719. 31.280 U2 F D R' L' D2 B' D U2 B' U2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 U2 F Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 L D L2 R2 Fw2 R2 Fw Uw2 R2 Fw' L2 Fw' B2 Rw Uw B' R2 Fw2 Rw' @2020-07-21 16:51:33 
720. 26.429 L2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B R' U' R2 B' U' F' D' R F Rw2 B D2 B' D2 F' Uw2 U2 R F' Uw F' Uw2 D2 Fw2 Rw Uw' F2 Uw' L' U F' @2020-07-21 16:52:27 
721. 30.154 U' B' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 L U2 L' R2 U2 B U' R2 U2 B L' U Fw2 Rw2 R F' Rw2 F' R' Uw2 Rw2 L F' Uw' Rw2 D2 F U F Uw Fw D Rw' U2 Rw U' @2020-07-21 16:53:18 
722. 31.863 F' B D F R' U' F' U B2 R2 D2 B U2 B D2 R2 F U2 L2 B' L' Fw2 D' F2 R' Uw2 R' Fw2 D' R' D U' Fw2 U' F' U2 Fw Rw' Fw Rw Fw B' Rw U @2020-07-21 16:54:10 
723. 33.815 F' L2 F R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 B D' R2 B' R F2 L' U' B' L' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 U2 B R' Uw2 Rw2 B Uw2 B R' Uw' B' F' L2 Uw F2 Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 D' @2020-07-21 16:55:16 
724. 32.902 B2 D' B2 D U B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 L' D R2 F2 L' F D B2 U L Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' F' B2 U Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' F R2 Rw F2 U2 Rw F2 B Fw Rw F2 Rw2 U' F' @2020-07-21 16:56:17 
725. 28.944 U D B D' F B U' F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' B2 U' F' Fw2 U Rw2 U R' Uw2 R2 D2 L2 Fw2 D' Rw2 Fw L2 U2 Rw2 B' R Rw' Fw L' F2 R2 Uw2 F @2020-07-21 16:57:16

Inconsistent, but I finally got my goal one time.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jul 22, 2020)

R110, sub 40 (Hoya, Worm)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-22
avg of 12: *44.973*

Time List:
46.279, 46.594, 42.171, 42.984, 41.306, (53.587), 48.125, 49.982+, 40.257, 44.518, (37.643), 47.512


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 3, 2020)

Round 110 Results:
@Micah Morrison sub-33 - Ao12: 31.94 (1/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-40 - Ao12: 44.97 (0/3)


Spoiler: Round 111 Scrambles



1. D2 B2 D F R' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 L' D' U L' Uw2 F2 D' R D U2 Fw U F U' R2 Fw2 B Uw Rw' U' Fw' Uw' D 
2. R' D' F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U' R F' U2 L2 R2 U' F' Uw2 Rw2 B L R Fw2 D2 F' L Uw2 L' D' F' Uw' B' Uw' U Rw Fw' Uw' D Fw L2 U2 
3. D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R F' R' U F2 R2 B' U B2 Fw2 Uw2 L' B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 F2 L F Uw' F' L' F2 Uw' Rw U L' Fw' F2 Rw' D' 
4. R2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 R' D B' F' L' D2 Fw2 Rw2 R B L' Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 F' Uw' F D2 Fw2 B Uw' R Fw' D' Rw F' U' Fw' 
5. U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' R D' R' U2 L B D2 Fw2 Rw2 R U' L2 F2 R Uw2 D2 Rw2 F2 U Fw L' B L' D Fw' Uw' D2 Fw' R2 Uw' Fw2 
6. R' F2 B U' R F' D' R B' R F2 L F2 L' F2 L D2 F2 B2 R' U2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F Uw2 F' U Rw2 B2 D B2 U B Rw' Uw2 B2 L D' F' Rw' Fw Uw B2 Uw2 Rw' F 
7. U F' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 R U' L F D L2 B U Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B' R2 Uw2 D' Fw2 B' D' B D' L D2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw Uw' Fw' Uw U Rw2 Fw' R' 
8. U R F' D B' U2 L U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F' R2 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw2 B2 L B2 L U B2 D Fw' U' L F' R F' Uw2 R Uw R' Fw' Uw' Fw' 
9. U' R' F2 U' F B' L' D2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 Rw2 B Rw2 U' B' D2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 Rw R D B Uw2 Rw' B U2 Uw B' F2 Rw' U' 
10. L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F R' F2 U' F2 D F L' D2 B' L2 Fw2 L B2 R D R' Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 B2 R' U Fw D' B' R F' Uw' Rw2 Fw' U2 F' Uw' F 
11. U B' D2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F' R B U L' F R' Uw2 R' B2 Rw2 B' Rw2 B R' B2 R' Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 D' B2 L R F' Fw' Rw U2 R' Uw2 L' 
12. D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 L B L2 F' R' D U L R Uw2 F Uw2 D' U' Fw2 U' Rw2 U L2 Uw2 B Rw U2 L' U' Fw2 Rw2 L Uw Rw R' F L2 Uw'


Round 111 will end on August 09th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 3, 2020)

Round 111
Goal: Sub 33
Method: Yau
Cube: Aosu WRM



avg of 12: 32.886

Time List:
938. 29.870 D2 B2 D F R' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 L' D' U L' Uw2 F2 D' R D U2 Fw U F U' R2 Fw2 B Uw Rw' U' Fw' Uw' D @2020-08-03 16:46:53 
939. 30.990 R' D' F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U' R F' U2 L2 R2 U' F' Uw2 Rw2 B L R Fw2 D2 F' L Uw2 L' D' F' Uw' B' Uw' U Rw Fw' Uw' D Fw L2 U2 @2020-08-03 16:47:54 
940. 29.710 D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R F' R' U F2 R2 B' U B2 Fw2 Uw2 L' B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 F2 L F Uw' F' L' F2 Uw' Rw U L' Fw' F2 Rw' D' @2020-08-03 16:48:50 
941. 32.430 R2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 R' D B' F' L' D2 Fw2 Rw2 R B L' Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 F' Uw' F D2 Fw2 B Uw' R Fw' D' Rw F' U' Fw' @2020-08-03 16:49:50 
942. 35.930 U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' R D' R' U2 L B D2 Fw2 Rw2 R U' L2 F2 R Uw2 D2 Rw2 F2 U Fw L' B L' D Fw' Uw' D2 Fw' R2 Uw' Fw2 @2020-08-03 16:50:53 
943. 38.780 R' F2 B U' R F' D' R B' R F2 L F2 L' F2 L D2 F2 B2 R' U2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F Uw2 F' U Rw2 B2 D B2 U B Rw' Uw2 B2 L D' F' Rw' Fw Uw B2 Uw2 Rw' F @2020-08-03 16:51:52 
944. 33.880 U F' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 R U' L F D L2 B U Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B' R2 Uw2 D' Fw2 B' D' B D' L D2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw Uw' Fw' Uw U Rw2 Fw' R' @2020-08-03 16:53:06 
945. 31.650 U R F' D B' U2 L U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F' R2 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw2 B2 L B2 L U B2 D Fw' U' L F' R F' Uw2 R Uw R' Fw' Uw' Fw' @2020-08-03 16:54:11 
946. 34.630 U' R' F2 U' F B' L' D2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 Rw2 B Rw2 U' B' D2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 Rw R D B Uw2 Rw' B U2 Uw B' F2 Rw' U' @2020-08-03 16:55:00 
947. 40.680 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F R' F2 U' F2 D F L' D2 B' L2 Fw2 L B2 R D R' Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 B2 R' U Fw D' B' R F' Uw' Rw2 Fw' U2 F' Uw' F @2020-08-03 16:58:00 
948. 29.980 U B' D2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F' R B U L' F R' Uw2 R' B2 Rw2 B' Rw2 B R' B2 R' Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 D' B2 L R F' Fw' Rw U2 R' Uw2 L' @2020-08-03 16:59:06 
949. 30.720 D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 L B L2 F' R' D U L R Uw2 F Uw2 D' U' Fw2 U' Rw2 U L2 Uw2 B Rw U2 L' U' Fw2 Rw2 L Uw Rw R' F L2 Uw' @2020-08-03 17:00:27

I've improved a little bit on 4x4 recently, so honestly this was pretty bad. At least I still got my goal though.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 4, 2020)

Goal: sub-1:05 (0/3)
Cube: Celeritas WRM
Method: Yau
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-03
avg of 12: 1:05.16

Time List:
1. 1:11.99 D2 B2 D F R' B2 R' U2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 U' R Fw2 Rw2 L' D' U L' Uw2 F2 D' R D U2 Fw U F U' R2 Fw2 B Uw Rw' U' Fw' Uw' D 
2. 1:03.83 R' D' F2 D2 B' D2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 U' R F' U2 L2 R2 U' F' Uw2 Rw2 B L R Fw2 D2 F' L Uw2 L' D' F' Uw' B' Uw' U Rw Fw' Uw' D Fw L2 U2 
3. 1:12.48 D F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R F' R' U F2 R2 B' U B2 Fw2 Uw2 L' B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 F2 L F Uw' F' L' F2 Uw' Rw U L' Fw' F2 Rw' D' 
4. 1:02.00 R2 F R2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 R' D B' F' L' D2 Fw2 Rw2 R B L' Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 F' Uw' F D2 Fw2 B Uw' R Fw' D' Rw F' U' Fw' 
5. 1:00.81 U2 R2 F' R2 B' R2 B R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U' R D' R' U2 L B D2 Fw2 Rw2 R U' L2 F2 R Uw2 D2 Rw2 F2 U Fw L' B L' D Fw' Uw' D2 Fw' R2 Uw' Fw2 
6. 1:05.27 R' F2 B U' R F' D' R B' R F2 L F2 L' F2 L D2 F2 B2 R' U2 Uw2 Fw2 U' F Uw2 F' U Rw2 B2 D B2 U B Rw' Uw2 B2 L D' F' Rw' Fw Uw B2 Uw2 Rw' F 
7. 57.45 U F' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 D2 F D2 L2 R U' L F D L2 B U Rw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B' R2 Uw2 D' Fw2 B' D' B D' L D2 Rw2 Fw2 D' Fw Uw' Fw' Uw U Rw2 Fw' R' 
8. 1:14.32 U R F' D B' U2 L U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F' R2 Fw2 R Uw2 Fw2 B2 L B2 L U B2 D Fw' U' L F' R F' Uw2 R Uw R' Fw' Uw' Fw' 
9. (1:15.11) U' R' F2 U' F B' L' D2 R' U2 F2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 Rw2 B Rw2 U' B' D2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw2 L2 Uw2 Rw R D B Uw2 Rw' B U2 Uw B' F2 Rw' U' 
10. 1:03.43 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F R' F2 U' F2 D F L' D2 B' L2 Fw2 L B2 R D R' Fw2 Uw2 D' Rw2 B2 R' U Fw D' B' R F' Uw' Rw2 Fw' U2 F' Uw' F 
11. 1:00.04 U B' D2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F' R B U L' F R' Uw2 R' B2 Rw2 B' Rw2 B R' B2 R' Uw2 F' Uw Fw2 D' B2 L R F' Fw' Rw U2 R' Uw2 L' 
12. (56.14) D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 L B L2 F' R' D U L R Uw2 F Uw2 D' U' Fw2 U' Rw2 U L2 Uw2 B Rw U2 L' U' Fw2 Rw2 L Uw Rw R' F L2 Uw'
Aargh so close


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 8, 2020)

R111, sub 40
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-08
avg of 12: 45.772

Time List:
47.827, 50.095, 43.106, (DNF(44.022)), 41.687, (38.867), 45.012, 44.652, 44.279, 44.679, 46.249, 50.133

Some warmup for CAH 1.5. BTW will update 5x5 thread later today and 6 and 7 tomorrow.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 9, 2020)

Round 111 Results:
@Micah Morrison sub-33 - Ao12: 32.88 (2/3)
@I'm A Cuber sub-1:05 - Ao12: 1:05.16 (0/3)
@Ordway Persyn sub-40 - Ao12: 45.77 (0/3)


Spoiler: Round 112 Scrambles



1. L' F2 U L U2 L D F R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 L U2 D2 L2 B Uw2 L' F2 B' Rw2 B U2 L' D2 Fw2 F' D2 F' Uw' Rw2 Uw R' Uw D' Fw U' Rw Fw L Uw' U
2. D2 F2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 F2 D L F' L2 B D' B' R2 Fw2 R D2 Fw2 Rw2 B' R D2 U2 B' R' L2 Fw2 Uw B' F' Uw R' F' Fw' D' L Uw' Rw D Rw2
3. U2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L' D L2 U' F U' B R' U' L' Fw2 U' D2 R2 Fw2 D' R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 B2 L F R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D Uw R2 Uw2 B' Rw' U F'
4. R B' U2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D' R' U' B2 L' B' F' U Rw2 B L2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 B' Rw2 D' R2 Rw' L' B R Uw2 B' L Uw Fw' Rw Uw Rw' R
5. L2 U' D R' D' F B' D L' R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 F U2 D2 B U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D' U2 Fw2 F Uw2 D2 F Uw2 F U' Fw2 L D2 B' R2 F' Uw Rw B' D2 Fw' U Rw B2
6. F' L B' U' L U' F L2 U2 R F2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 U2 D B' Uw2 B Uw2 F' R2 Uw2 R' F2 B2 Rw2 L' U2 B2 Uw R F2 U2 L2 Uw' Rw' R Fw2 Rw Uw2 U' Rw2
7. B' L D2 F L U' D' F2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 F R2 F' D2 B R D2 Rw2 U' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 F2 R' Fw2 D2 Fw2 U' R' Fw' F' Uw2 U' Fw2 L' D Rw' U2 D Fw Rw2 Fw2
8. F2 B2 U' F R2 F2 D' F' R2 U B2 D B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 Uw2 F R Uw2 Fw2 F D2 Fw2 L' F' Rw2 F' U B' Uw R2 Uw' Rw' Uw' Fw2 F' L' Uw' R'
9. R2 B' L2 D' U' L2 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 U F' L D' B2 D' R F2 Rw2 Uw2 B D2 R' Uw2 R U2 D2 R' B Rw2 B2 Uw B' L' Uw' U' R2 Fw' Rw2 U' Rw B2 R2 L'
10. D F' D R B2 L F' L D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 U' Rw2 R D' L R Uw2 Fw' B F' D F' R Rw Fw F Uw' R' F2
11. F2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 D2 B' F U R2 F' R D U' L R' Rw2 Uw2 L' F2 U Fw2 L' D' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D Fw' D' Fw Uw' L2 B R2 Uw R'
12. U F2 D' R' B' U F' R D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 U' L2 R' Uw2 B2 Rw2 L2 U' Rw2 R U' F2 R' U L' Fw' U' R' L' Fw' F2 D' Rw' F2 Uw F' Uw2 Fw'


Round 112 will end on August 16th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Round 113 Scrambles



1. U R D2 L2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R' F D L' B U' L' F2 Rw2 U F' Rw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 D Fw2 B' F U' Rw' D2 B' Uw2 D Fw' Uw L Fw' L' Fw2 R' F2
2. R' B2 D2 U2 L' R2 F2 R F2 D2 U' R D B D' U2 B' D2 L Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 D' L2 Fw2 U2 F' Uw2 B2 R2 D2 Rw R' F2 B' Fw U Rw' R2 U' F D2 Fw
3. U' B U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 D L' F D' U2 B2 U Rw2 B' U Rw2 D F' Rw2 D2 L2 Fw2 U' B Uw2 Rw' D' B2 F2 Rw2 Fw Rw Uw' B' L Uw2 R'
4. D L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 B2 U2 B2 F D R2 F' D U2 L F' U' Rw2 D R' Uw2 R D2 Fw2 F2 R Fw2 U Fw' D' U' L F U Uw Fw' Rw F Rw R2 D'
5. U' L' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' R B' F' L2 U' B2 Uw2 F' Rw2 U' F2 Rw2 B' U' Rw2 R2 F Rw Fw2 F D2 B' Uw2 Fw' L2 D' Rw Fw R' Fw2 Rw
6. U B' L2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B' R2 B D' B2 F2 U L R' D' F' L2 Fw2 L B2 U' Fw2 R2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 L U R Fw' Uw2 Fw' D B Rw2 Uw B2 Rw' D2 Fw2 Uw' B'
7. F D L' B2 R' F2 L B2 L2 B2 R B' L2 U2 F2 R' D F' Rw2 F U Rw2 B D' R2 U Rw2 B' L2 Fw2 F Rw L' D F' Fw' R D2 Fw2 B Uw Rw Uw
8. D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 B2 L2 R F R2 D F2 U2 R D2 Uw2 Rw2 F' D' Fw2 U F2 D2 Rw2 F' L2 D' F2 Rw' D2 B' Rw B' R2 Uw B F2 U' Rw2 Fw
9. D' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F' D' F2 R' B2 U B L U' Uw2 Rw2 F' U F2 D Fw2 D' Fw2 B2 U' R2 B' L Uw2 Rw' D L' Uw2 Fw' U Fw2 F2 Uw Fw Rw2
10. B2 R U2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F' L2 D2 U' L' B' Uw2 Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 D U' B2 L' B2 D' R' Fw' Uw2 U2 L R B Rw Fw' R Uw' B'
11. R L2 U' B2 U' F' D L' B L' U2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 L' Uw2 Fw2 U2 B U Rw2 U R2 U' D' Rw' D2 R' D R2 L Fw' L2 Uw' Fw U Fw' B2 D2
12. F D2 F' U F2 U2 D L U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 D R2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 F D F2 Uw2 F' R2 B' Rw2 F D2 L2 Rw U D' F' R Uw Rw' D' F U' Fw2 Rw


Round 113 will end on August 23rd, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Round 114 Scrambles



1. R2 D L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' D2 R' F' D2 F2 R' D' R' Fw2 L' D' Rw2 B2 U' F2 Rw2 D' R' L' Uw2 Fw' L' F' Uw2 Fw' R2 F Uw' Rw' Uw' Rw B' R 
2. D2 F2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 B' R2 B' R' U' L2 D U' B2 U2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw2 R B2 D2 L' Uw2 R D' Rw2 L' U' D2 Fw D Rw2 L2 D' Fw2 D2 Rw' Fw' U2 R2 B' 
3. U2 R2 U2 R U2 L D2 B2 U2 R2 B' L D F U2 L U2 B' U' R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 R' Fw2 U2 F2 Rw2 L F L Uw2 R' D' B Uw' B F' Fw Uw2 Rw R B Uw' Fw' R 
4. R' U L' B' D2 F2 U' F U2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 R Rw2 F R' L2 B' L' Uw2 F' Rw2 L' B' L2 Uw' R' Uw2 R2 F' Rw Fw F B2 Uw L2 D 
5. B' D B2 U' F B' L U' L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 L2 F Rw2 B' F' D' Rw' F2 D L' B2 Uw2 Rw B2 Uw' Fw' L' B' Uw 
6. L' B' U' L2 U' L2 D R2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 R' U' L D' R' F' D B2 Rw2 U2 B Uw2 Fw2 D B F2 L2 U Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' B2 R D2 F Fw' R Fw' Uw F' R' B2 
7. B R2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 B2 L2 R B2 F2 U' B R' U' L D2 F2 R' Fw2 U' R' L' Uw2 L D B2 R Uw2 U2 Fw' D R Fw2 R' L2 Uw Rw' D' Rw2 B Rw Fw2 
8. L' F2 L B2 U F U2 B U' R2 F2 U D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U Rw2 Uw2 F' U Rw2 U Fw2 F U2 B F D' Fw2 L Fw2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw' B' L2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Uw B 
9. L2 D B2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R F L2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 Uw2 F D Rw2 Uw2 D' F Uw2 Fw2 U2 D F R B2 Rw L B Fw' Rw2 Uw Rw Fw' R' B' U2 
10. D2 B2 U' R' F U L' B R2 B2 D2 R2 U D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 R' Uw2 Fw2 B' D R2 B D F2 Rw2 B2 U' F2 Rw' D U Fw2 R' F Fw' Uw' L2 F2 U2 Fw Uw2 
11. U2 L U' L2 R2 D B2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F' U' F' D2 R' F L' Uw2 L Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 L2 F' R' Fw2 B R2 D L' Fw2 F2 Uw' F Rw Uw L' Fw2 U' Fw' U' 
12. U B2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D2 U F R2 D L B2 F' R' U L Uw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 L' F Rw2 B R2 U2 B2 Uw L' U F2 D' R Fw' Rw L2 Uw2 U2 Fw'


Round 114 will end on August 30th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 24, 2020)

Race to sub-40 (1/3)
Ao12: 39.60

1. 37.67[OP] 
2. 36.40[DP] 
3. 42.91[OP] 
4. 36.67[PP] 
5. 41.79[OP] 
6. 38.66[PP] 
7. 41.41[DP] 
8. 40.04[DP] 
9. (46.28[DP]) 
10. 37.10[PP] 
11. 43.30[PP] 
12. (35.25[NP])


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Race to sub-40 (1/3)
> Ao12: 39.60
> 
> 1. 37.67[OP]
> ...


Uhhh, you still somehow beat your goal
BRUH


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 24, 2020)

ok what is so funny?


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 24, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> ok what is so funny?


How many parities you got, even though chances of getting a single parity is 50 percent


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 30, 2020)

Round 114 Results:
@fun at the joy sub-40 - Ao12: 39.60 (1/3)


Spoiler: Round 115 Scrambles



1. D' R' D' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U F L' R2 F L B Fw2 Rw2 U F2 R' Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 L2 D Rw2 U Fw' D L D2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw U2 Rw2 R' B' 
2. R L2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 B' L R2 U2 F' R2 B' D R' Rw2 Fw2 B U' Rw2 F Rw2 Fw2 F L2 Fw2 D Rw L Uw2 Rw F2 U2 Fw Uw Rw' Uw2 D' Rw Fw' 
3. L' D' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U' L' F' L' R' B2 U L B2 F Uw2 F R B' Uw2 R L' D2 F Uw2 L2 F2 Uw B' R' F2 D2 Rw' F2 Uw' D' Fw B Rw' F 
4. R2 U' B2 L' D2 B U F2 L' R2 F L2 B2 L2 F U2 F' U2 L2 Uw2 R F' Rw2 B Rw2 B Uw2 L' U2 Rw2 U2 Uw F' D2 R' B' Uw2 L2 Rw' F U Fw' B' 
5. F D' L2 B' R2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B D2 B' D' B U2 B2 F' R' U' Rw2 Uw2 F L2 D R2 D2 Fw2 U Fw2 D' R2 L' U F Rw' R' D Fw' R Fw2 R2 Uw Rw R B 
6. B R2 B' U2 B L2 B L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U L R2 B' F' R' B' D L Fw2 D2 L' B Uw2 F Rw2 F' Rw2 B R' D2 Uw' L2 D R' Uw2 U Fw Rw L2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 L' 
7. L2 F' R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R' D2 F D2 L' U F' D Rw2 B2 U R Uw2 L2 R' D2 Rw2 B2 D' L2 D2 Fw L2 R2 U R Fw Rw' Fw L2 F Uw' Rw2 B 
8. L2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 D2 B L D' U B' L2 U2 B' D' Uw2 Rw2 D2 L' D' Rw2 F2 R2 Fw2 L D' Fw2 Uw2 Fw U' R' U' R2 Rw' D Fw B2 Rw R L 
9. R' B U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 D' B R U' L2 Fw2 R D' Rw2 D R' F2 Uw2 L' U' Rw2 Uw2 L Fw F' U B' U2 Fw' Rw D F Uw' Rw' U B' 
10. L F2 D' R' B R B' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 L D2 R Fw2 U' Fw2 R D' Fw2 Uw2 D' U' L2 U' L' U' Fw R D2 R' Rw' Uw' L2 F' Uw2 Rw' B2 
11. R2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B L2 F' R U L2 B' L' D2 B' F2 D Uw2 R' B U2 Rw2 L B D2 U2 Rw2 D2 F Uw' B' R2 Uw2 U2 R' Rw U2 Rw' U' Rw' Fw' Uw' B2 
12. F' B L2 U' D' R F D U2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 B L2 F D2 U Fw2 U Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw2 B' D' L2 B2 U' Fw2 F Rw L F D L F2 Uw' Rw Fw2 Uw' U Rw2 D' U'


Round 115 will end on September 6th, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 3, 2020)

Goal: Sub 1 (oops )
Cube + Method: MoYu Aosu M + K4 ofc

Comments:
#2 .. That 66 .. odear ..
#4 .. Mad panic on F3L
#12 .. Wrong ELL, derp
Overall.. PB Mo3 (53.05), Ao5 (54.23) and Ao12 (57.99) .. not too shabby indeed!

Ao12: 57.99

1. 1:01.18
2. (1:06.36)
3. 56.22
4. 1:04.70
5. 58.27
6. 52.93
7. (51.85)
8. 54.37
9. 55.38
10. 1:00.25
11. 55.18
12. 1:01.33


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Oct 26, 2020)

Round 116



Spoiler: Round 116 Scrambles



1. B D' B2 L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 R2 F L2 D' F U L' F2 U' L2 F Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 U2 L' D2 F2 U' L2 Fw2 U2 Fw D U B' R2 Uw Rw' U B2 D2 Fw' Rw' F2

2. D L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 L' B' L D' F' D2 U F' R2 Uw2 R2 F Rw2 Fw2 D' F2 D Fw2 U L2 Uw2 B Rw L' Fw2 U2 F2 Uw L2 F' Rw' F B Uw'

3. U' B' R L2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 L' U' B2 R F L' U2 R L2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L2 B Uw2 D Rw2 D' B U Fw2 B Rw L' D' F L Uw2 D Fw Rw' L2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2

4. L U' B' U2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 R B' U2 L2 B' D2 R' D2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 F2 R' D2 L Fw2 U2 L Fw Uw2 U' Fw2 L' Uw' Fw2 L Uw U' R F' 

5. L' F2 R' F2 R B2 R F2 B L U B2 L D F U' R D2 L2 Uw2 B Rw2 F U2 Rw2 F L Fw2 L U2 Fw2 Rw2 D F' R2 D' B' Uw' Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 F Rw' Uw

6. B' L' F2 R' B2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R B2 L' U' L' B' F Fw2 Uw2 D' B L2 R2 U' B' Rw2 F' Rw2 F Rw' Fw2 F2 L' F' Rw Uw Fw L R D L

7. R2 D2 B' U L' F2 U' R2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 F R2 B' L B' U2 Uw2 F D2 Fw2 L2 B2 R' B Uw2 Rw2 B L Uw' F D Fw2 Uw D Fw' R Uw L' Fw' B2 Uw2

8. L2 F2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R2 D U F D2 R2 F2 L' U' R2 D F' Fw2 L F2 Rw2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' R' U R2 F U' Fw' Uw2 L Rw Uw D R2 Fw2 B' Rw' B2

9. R' F2 L2 U' D R2 U' R' F B2 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 U' B2 U Rw2 U R Uw2 L2 F2 U' Fw' R' B' U2 L2 F2 Rw' F Uw Rw2 D' R' Fw

10. R2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 D L D' B' D2 R2 B2 R2 B' U2 B D2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 B D Rw2 U B2 D2 R2 Fw2 L2 Rw D' U R' F2 Rw Uw' R2 B L Uw' U2

11. U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U B2 R' U B2 R F2 B R2 U2 R Fw2 L B' Uw2 F2 R Fw2 F' B L' F' Rw2 L' Uw B D' R2 L F Uw' R2 Fw U' Rw L' F'

12. B2 U2 D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 F2 R' B' U D2 R' F' U2 F' R F' D Fw2 Rw2 D' L' Fw2 F2 U R' B2 U' Rw2 D Rw2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw2 D' Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw U Rw' R



Round 116 will end on November 2nd, 2020. Best of luck to all of you competing this week.


----------

